# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Θεόφιλος [Theofilos, Pollux, Abel Tasman, Nils Holgersson]

## gvaggelas

Ταλαιπωρούνται τις τελευταίες ημέρες οι επιβάτες του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ της ΝΕΛ αφού το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά- Χίος και αντίστροφα φθάνει στις 12 περίπου ωρες!
Σε τρία συνεχόμενα ταξίδια, το δρομολόγιο από και προς Πειραιά, έγινε με τρίωρη καθυστέρηση. 
Συγκεκριμένα τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας το πλοίο έφτασε στο λιμάνι της Χίου περί τις 6.00 το πρωί (αντί για τις 3.30 π.μ.), ενώ την Τρίτη κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά περί τις 10.00 το πρωί.

Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το βαπόρι ανέβηκε σήμερα το πρωί δεξαμενή (στο Πέραμα).Μάλλον το αντικατέστησε το Μυτιλήνη που το είδα χθες να φεύγει από το νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## George

Ναι το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει.

----------


## fcuk

Το πλοιο εκανε εχθες δοκιμαστικο και μετα γυρισε στο Περαμα οπου θα συνεχισει τις εργασιες επισκευης του.Πιθανοτατα θα ξανα ξεκινησει τα δρομολογια του την Παρασκευη.Με το ξεκινημα του θα εχει και ΛΗΜΝΟ-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ μια φορα την εβδομαδα και εχει και μια εκδρομη στον Βολο το Πασχα.

----------


## thalasinos

κατα την αποψη μου πιστευω οτι ειναι το ποιο ωραιο πλοιο της NEL,μεγαλο και επιβλητικο...γνωριζετε αν εχει τα νεα χρωματα της εταιρειας;

----------


## thalasinos

πιστευω οτι στο θεοφιλος θα πηγαινουν παρα πολυ τα νεα χρωματα...γνωριζετε ποτε θα ξεκινησει δρομολογια;

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν έχει σταματήσει ακόμα! Σήμερα πχ κανει δρομολόγια. Όσοι προλαβεται να το δείτε ακόμα λευκό. Με λευκα μουστακια θα μιάζει με παππου!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Όσοι προλαβετε να το δείτε ακόμα λευκό. Με λευκα μουστακια θα μιάζει με παππου!


Και για φίλους ''nautilians''  :Smile: , φαν του πλοίου αλλά απομακρυσμένους από την περιοχή ...εμβέλειας του, δύο πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες του.

''Λευκά μουστάκια'' ??? Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω.....  :Mad: 

THEOFILOS_1.jpg

THEOFILOS_2.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> Δέν έχει σταματήσει ακόμα! Σήμερα πχ κανει δρομολόγια. Όσοι προλαβεται να το δείτε ακόμα λευκό. Με λευκα μουστακια θα μιάζει με παππου!


Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μείνει χωρίς καθόλου μουστάκια η το μπλέ να σταματήσει κάτω απο αυτά αν κάτι απο αυτά δεν γίνει τότε βλέπω να γίνεται μπλέ μέχρι τα παράθυρα του deck κοινοχρήστων χώρων

----------


## viramola

Αν δεν ειναι κακογουστοι , το Μπλε θα πρεπει να 
παει μεχρι τη βαση του παραπετου των Ρεμετζων πλ.-πρ.
Οποτε καλυτερα και να μην Ξαναβαφτουν.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αλλιώς θα μοιάζει με το Δημητρούλα!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Σωστος Ο *viramola*
Με το *ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ* θα μοιαζει αν κ' εαν.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> ''Λευκά μουστάκια'' ??? Ούτε να το σκέφτομαι δεν θέλω.....


Κι όμως όμορφα θα έιναι....(και σαν παππούς που είναι πλέον θα του πηγαίνυν πιο πολύ  :Very Happy: )

----------


## STRATHGOS

θεοφιλοσ νελθεοφιλοσ.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

νελ θεοφιλοσ αδερφακι φαιδρα :Wink:

----------


## geogre222

kalispera sas.Mipos iparxei kapoia photo tou theofilou apo palia pou eixe pesei sto limani tis xiou?kpou metaksi me 96-98 an thimame kala!euxaristo

----------


## Apostolos

Τον Ιούλιο του 95 έγινε! Φώτο του δέν υπάρχουν εκτός αν πας στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ του Αυγούστου 1995 και δείς!

----------


## geogre222

meta apo psaksimo brika se arxeio apo to biblio tou ''TO LIMANI TIS XIOU'' pou exei kai istorika gegonota tou nisiou,anaferei kai gia to atixima tou theofilou stis 3-7-1995.Sto keimeno anaferete kai gia to atixima tou nissos xiou to 1973 sto idio simio
theofilos 1995.JPG

----------


## jumpman

kala pws egine auto?Epese me thn plwrh panw sthn provlhta?Den kserw thn istoria auth dioti eimai arketa mikros.Otan egine to sumvan hmoun 8 xronwn.

----------


## geogre222

> kala pws egine auto?Epese me thn plwrh panw sthn provlhta?Den kserw thn istoria auth dioti eimai arketa mikros.Otan egine to sumvan hmoun 8 xronwn.


den eimoun xio ekeino ton kairo elipa diakopes.Sigoura kapios sto foroun tha sou apantisei pistebo giati tha kserei kalitera gia pio logo egine

----------


## Apostolos

Ερχόμενο το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ απο Πειραιά μετά απο λήξη απεργίας, με Πλοίαρχο τον Βασίλη Οικονομίδη έγινε κάποιο λαθος στην εντολή την γέφυρας πρός την μηχανή για να αναλάβει τα χειρηστήρια των μηχανών (Μεταβλητού βήματος), με αποτέλεσμα να μήν "ανέβουν" Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να βρεθεί καρφωμένο με την πλώρη στον προβλήτα αφου πλεόν αρκετή απόσταση για "ανάποδα" όταν πλέον πήραν τα χειρηστήρια στη γέφυρα. Καταπλακώθηκε και ένα ΙΧ κατα την πρόσκρουση και ο τυχερός οδηγός μόλις που είχε πάει στο πρακτορείο να κόψει εισητήριο! Το πλοίο αποκωλήθηκε μετά απο κάποιες ώρες χωρίς ιδιαίτερες ζημιές και κατέπλευσε στην Μυτιλήνη όπου βρισκόμουν. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι εκτός απο μερικές γρατζουνιές κάποια βαθουλώματα και ένα τσάκισμα στην άκρη του clam shell δέν είχε...

----------


## Νaval22

Το λιμάνι της Χίου παρουσιάζε πάντα ιδιοτροπίες να πω πως όλα τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ μέσα στη καριέρα τους έχουν να θυμιθούν τουλάχιστον μια στούκα μέσα στο λιμάνι της Χίου 
Τώρα στο θέμα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι η γέφυρα για κάποιο λόγο καθυστέρησε να πάρει τα χειριστήρια με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να φύγει κατακόρυφα πάνω στον ντόκο

----------


## gvaggelas

Στο ίδιο σημείο είχε βγει και το παλαιό Νήσος Χίος. Πάντως δεν φταίει μόνο το λιμάνι αλλά και τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζουν τα πλοία. ¨ημουν μέσα στο Μυτιλήνη πριν από πολλά χρόνια όταν κόλησαν οι μηχανές (δεν είμαι ναυτικός και δεν ξέρω την πραγματική ορολογία) και πήγαινε να εμβολίσει ένα περιπολικό σκάφος του Π.Ν. το οποίο ήταν κάθετα ως προς το πλοίο. Ευτυχώς έριξαν τις άγκυρες και το πλοίο έκοψε 'δρόμο'. Επίσης ένα οχηματαγωγό είχε προσαράξει στην ν. πλευρά του λιμανιού αλλά ήταν λάθος του πλοιάρχου καθώς δεν υπολόγισε σωστά τον άνεμιο κατά την διάρκεια χειρισμών στον κύκλο ελιγμών του λιμένα. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να αναβαθμιστεί και το λιμάνι γιατί όσο να ναι έχει και αυτό το μερίδιο ευθύνης του.

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 'ΝΕΛ' :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> Επίσης ένα οχηματαγωγό είχε προσαράξει στην ν. πλευρά του λιμανιού αλλά ήταν λάθος του πλοιάρχου καθώς δεν υπολόγισε σωστά τον άνεμιο κατά την διάρκεια χειρισμών στον κύκλο ελιγμών του λιμένα. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να αναβαθμιστεί και το λιμάνι γιατί όσο να ναι έχει και αυτό το μερίδιο ευθύνης του.


Το Οχηματαγωγό ήταν ο Αρχάγγελος αλλα δέν ήταν λάθος Πλοιάρχου απλά μπλέξανε οι άγκυρες απο τα σύρματα που πετάνε οι ασυνείδητοι   ψαράδες της Χίου

----------


## gvaggelas

> Το Οχηματαγωγό ήταν ο Αρχάγγελος αλλα δέν ήταν λάθος Πλοιάρχου απλά μπλέξανε οι άγκυρες απο τα σύρματα που πετάνε οι ασυνείδητοι ψαράδες της Χίου


Ζητώ συγνώμη για το λάθος μου.

----------


## geogre222

filoi mou sorry pou tha po auto ala den perimena ena ploio san ton theofilo na einai miso-bameno mple (opos kai ta ipolipa tis NEL) kai na to blepo kai na min to anagnorizo mesa sto limani tis xiou.An ithelan na to ebafan mia kai kali OXI stin katastasi pou to eida simera omos.Gia osous to xoun dei h tha to doun tha perimeno ta sxolia tous sto foroum.  

FILIKA ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.......

----------


## Νaval22

Πότε βάφτηκε;πώς και δεν περίμεναν να βγεί πρώτα

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλα βρε φίλε μου δέν ξέρεις τώρα απο τζαμπατζοδουλιές και προχειρότητες? Βγήκε μιά μέρα ο Λοστρόμος με τους Ναύτες και αρχήσαν τα πλατσα πλούτσα μέσα στην υγρασία τών τελευταίων ημερών (άγκιζε το 80&#37;+). Δηλαδή? Δηλαδή θα ξαναπληρώσουν 100 μπότα μπογιά πάλι για να μαζέψουν τα ξασπρίσματα που θα αρχίσουν να πετιούνται μετά απο το πρώτο 8άρη στον Κάβο Ντόρο... Εδώ για να αλλάξεις κανονικά το χρώμα θέλει τουλάχιστο υδροβολή τουλάχιστο 2 χέρια μίνιο, ένα χέρι αστάρι και 2 finish μπογιά για να γυαλίζει το παπόρο... Αλλά είπαμε αυτά μόνο σε Blue Star τα βλέπεις.....

----------


## Apostolos

Το απόλυτο χάλι είναι βαμένος μπλέ.... Η φώτο είναι απο κινητό γι αυτό το αίσχος της ποιότητας, θα επανέλθω
IMAGE_021.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Αίσχος χάλια μαυρα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είδα από κοντά απόψε το πλοίο στον Πειραιά, και θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες ότι πράγματι είναι χάλια με τα καινούργια του χρώματα.

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι το πόσο μεγάλη προχειροδουλειά έχει γίνει, αφού εκτός από το ότι το χρώμα έχει αρχίσει απο τώρα να ...μαδάει (αν το παρατηρήσετε προσεκτικά φαίνεται και στην φώτο του Απόστολου), δεν φροντίσανε κατά το βάψιμο να βάλουν ουτέ καν μια ταινία στο σημείο που ενώνεται το μπλέ με το λευκό χρώμα, ώστε να υπάρχει ένα σωστό ''κόψιμο'', και να μην δίνει το πλοίο την εντύπωση ότι βάφτηκε με .....μπατανόβουρτσα !!!  :Sad:  

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την τόση βιασύνη....... :Confused: 

Και μια ερώτηση : Δεν σας φαίνεται και εσάς ότι τα και τα τρία πλοία (Θεόφιλος - Μυτιλήνη - Ταξιάρχης) έχουν βαφτεί με διαφορετικής απόχρωσης ...μπλέ μπογιά ???

----------


## Νaval22

Μήπως η βιασύνη είναι ένα σημάδι του ότι το πλοίο θα κάνει φέτος μικρής έκτασης επίσκευή και θα βγεί για πολύ λίγες μέρες.Δε ξέρω κάτι απλά λέω

----------


## Νaval22

Μια εικόνα που μάλλον δεν θα ξαναδούμε,γι'αυτό τραβάτε φωτογραφίες γιατί χανόμαστε
100_2641.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Σήμερα το απόγευμα τελευταία αναχώρηση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ από Μυτιλήνη. Το πρωί μπαίνει για επισκευή για κανα δίμηνο απ'ότι έμαθα.

----------


## Apostolos

Να και μιά δεξιά στροφή στη Χίο!!!!
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=eBmtAgyyZmQ

----------


## geogre222

loipon ta pragmata exoun os eksis
para poli kalo pou iparxei video me to thofilo sto limani tis xiou
auti tin  manoubra 
tin exo dei mia fora sto nissos chios kai me poli boria.
kai kata triton opote to bapori  mpenei sto limani tis xiou den pernei panta  tetoia strofi/
An kapoios filos apo to nisi tis xiou exei zisei kati tetoio parakalo nato sxoliasi.........
Filika giorgos kai pano apo ola kales giortes me igeia gia olous

----------


## Leo

Είδατε??  :Surprised:  Η αλλάγη στο χρώμα έφερε νέες ιδέες στη γέφυρα του Θεόφιλος!!! Περιμένουμε λοιπόν κάτι "extreme" και από το Mytilene in blue :Razz:  ..... Ετοιμάστε κέμερες :grin:

----------


## Apostolos

Και το ποιό ωραίο είναι ότι στα χειρηστήρια ήταν ο Καπτα-Μανώλης Φραγκιαδάκης!

----------


## Νικόλας

Picture 024_edited.jpg Πάρα πολύ όμορφη μανούβρα έχω καιρό να δω αυτό το θέαμα.Αλλά μερικές φορές επικύνδινο κ μια άλλη φορά πήγε να κάνει κάτι ΄΄θεαματικό΄΄ κ πάρα λίγο να γινόταν το κακκό.Και μια φοτο με τα παλιά χρώματα

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για τους φαν του Θεόφιλου, μια σημερινή φώτο του βάπορα στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

THEOFILOS_4.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

απαραδεκτο βαψιμο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 2nd mate

ισως αν βαφοταν και κατω απο το ζωναρι με το μπλε σκουρο να σωνοταν λιγο η γενικοτερη εικονα, αλλα αυτο το διχρωμο μπλε πολυ με χαλαει και εμενα.

----------


## Apostolos

> ισως αν βαφοταν και κατω απο το ζωναρι με το μπλε σκουρο να σωνοταν λιγο η γενικοτερη εικονα, αλλα αυτο το διχρωμο μπλε πολυ με χαλαει και εμενα.


Συμφωνώ με την άνω παρατήρηση! Αν βάφονταν στο παραδοσιακό μπλέ της ΝΕΛ τα πραγματα θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά απο άποψης αισθητικής!

----------


## dimitris!

Ρε γαμωτο υπήρχαν ανθρώποι μέσα στη ΝΕΛ που πιστευούν οτι τώρα το πλοίο είναι πιο ομορφο??Αλλιώς με τι λογική το έκαναν??

----------


## Leo

Ας μην αρχίσουμε πάλι την γκρίνια με το μπλέ της ΝΕΛ και σε ποιούς πάει..... Μάθετε να ζείτε με ένα μπλέ Θεόφιλο και  :Smile: .  Σε λίγο καιρό θα το έχετε ξεχάσει.....:wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξεκινάει τέλη Φλεβάρη απ'οτι μαθαίνω.

----------


## scoufgian

τοσο πολυ θα κρατησει η ετησια του!!!!!τουλαχιστον ας κανουν τιποτα γιατι καθε χρονο και χειροτερα παει ο θεοφιλος

----------


## JASON12345

Ρε παιδιά μια χαρά είναι στα μπλε έιναι το πλοίο

----------


## viramola

Αν ειχαμε κ γουστο θα λεγαμε κι αλλα .
Μια ΔΕ στη Χιο μαλλον του Μαμιδη.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBmtA...eature=related

----------


## KABODETHS

Του Φραγκιαδάκη είναι

----------


## Kalloni

Του Μανολη ειναι. Ο μαμιδης μια φορα πηγε να κανει δεξια και πηγε για το ναυτονα. Αμα γερασει ο ανθρωπος κι ασπρισει το μαλλι του...

----------


## stanley

Ο Μαμίδης είναι ο πρώτος που έχει κάνει δεξιά μανούβρα στη Χίο, με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ της SAOS. Οι καπετάνιοι της ΝΕΛ πρίν το 2004 ήταν πάντα συντηρητικοί στις μανούβρες τους.

----------


## Apostolos

Όλοι έχουν τα άσπρα μαλάκια τους... Και το Μήλος Εξπρές ήταν και μανουβρατζίδικο σβουρίδη έτσι???? Τέλος πάντων ας κάνουν ότι στροφές ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ  :Smile:

----------


## Νικόλας

Συμφωνώ με τον/την kalloni ο μαμίδης πήγε να κάνει μια μανούβρα μπήκε με παραπάνω φόρα δεν τα υπολόγισε καλά και παρα λίγο έβαλε όλο ανάποδα οι μηχανές χτύπησαν κόκκινο και όλοι είχαν μύνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα γεμάτει απορία

----------


## Νaval22

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ

100_2701.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## Leo

> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ


Φανταστική φωτογραφία Στέφανε.... Πολύ ωραία!

----------


## Leo

> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ


Φανταστική φωτογραφία Στέφανε.... Πολύ ωραία!

----------


## M.D.I

> Αν ειχαμε κ γουστο θα λεγαμε κι αλλα .
> Μια ΔΕ στη Χιο μαλλον του Μαμιδη.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBmtA...eature=related


ΦΙΛΕ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΥΝΑΤΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΑΚΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΟ ΜΩΛΟ?ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΑ?

----------


## Νaval22

Τι αυθαίρετα και παράγκες λέμε μετά,σε μια τέτοια φώτο όλα φαίνονται όμορφα 
Η original ΝΕΛοαφίσα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ

100_0292.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Θρησκευτικό τουρισμό πήγαινε και τα γράμματα είναι κάπως εκκλησιαστικά;

----------


## viramola

> ΦΙΛΕ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΥΝΑΤΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΑΚΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΟ ΜΩΛΟ?ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΑ?


Μεγαλε ο πυχης σου ειναι πολυυυυυυυυ ψηλα και δε βλεπω να πιανεται ευκολα.Σκεψου οτι πριν λιγα χρονια υπηρχε μια μονο στροφη και αυτη με το τσιγκελι.

----------


## nautikos

Για να δουμε το καραβι οταν δουλευε στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου με το ονομα *Abel Tasman* και ηταν ακομα ασπρο και μουστακαλιδικο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

abel tasman1.jpg

Abel Tasman3.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Απο ότι βλέπουμε στις φώτο ο κόσμος είχε τη δυνατότητα να βγεί στο μπροστινό μπαλκονάκι του πλοίου κάτι που σήμερα δεν το διανοήσε καν,το μπροστινό αυτό κατάστρωμα είναι η έξοδος απο τις καμπίνες lux πιστεύω πως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο θεοφιλος.

----------


## 2nd mate

Η "Θεοφιλαρα" λιγες μερες πριν αλλαξει σινιαλα και ενταχθει στη ΝΕΛ. Κ Ο Υ Κ Λ Ο Σ!!!!!!!
pollux.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μπραβο φιλε πολυ καλη φωτο! Καμια σχεση παντως με τα σινιαλα του Βεντουρη, εχει αλλη ''μαγκια'' και χαρη!

----------


## scoufgian

> Η "Θεοφιλαρα" λιγες μερες πριν αλλαξει σινιαλα και ενταχθει στη ΝΕΛ. Κ Ο Υ Κ Λ Ο Σ!!!!!!!
> pollux.jpg


μπραβο 2nd mate για τη φωτογραφια σου.

----------


## 2nd mate

εχω αλλη μια απο εκεινη την περιοδο οταν ηταν στην παγοδα μαγκομενος αναμεσα στο Superferry(αν δεν κανω λαθος) και ενα Queen...κατι.
pollux2.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> εχω αλλη μια απο εκεινη την περιοδο οταν ηταν στην παγοδα μαγκομενος αναμεσα στο Superferry(αν δεν κανω λαθος) και ενα Queen...κατι.


Επισης πολυ ωραια και ιστορικη φωτο! Επετρεψε μου να σε διορθωσω, λεγοντας οτι αριστερα του ειναι *το Queen Eleni* και δεξια του το *Ionian Island*.

----------


## 2nd mate

σωστα,δικο μου λαθος καθως το superferry δεν εχει τοσο φαρδια πρυμη

----------


## geogre222

mia photo apo to google fisika

----------


## Νaval22

> Μπραβο φιλε πολυ καλη φωτο! Καμια σχεση παντως με τα σινιαλα του Βεντουρη, εχει αλλη ''μαγκια'' και χαρη!


Εννοείς πως ήταν ομορφότερο με τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη;

----------


## nautikos

Ναι ακριβως αυτο, βεβαια γουστα ειναι αυτα, μπορει σε αλλους να τους αρεσει οπως ηταν με τα LG στις μπαντες  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## nautikos

Εδω εχουμε μια αεροπορικο-ελικοπτεριστικη :lol: φωτο του Θεοφιλου στο λιμανι της _Θεσσαλονικης_. Αληθεια, το χρωμα της κοντρας γεφυρας γιατι ειναι βαμμενο _πρασινο_ ενω τα υπολοιπα ντεκ ειναι βαμμενα ολα _γαλαζια_??

Theo.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Φοβερή φώτο μήπως την έχεις σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος ;
To κατάστρωμα της γέφυρας προφανώς ξέμεινε με το πράσινο μιας και πιο παλιά όλα τα deck του πλοίου ήταν πράσινα  :Razz:  τώρα όλα είναι γαλάζια εκτός απο το deck με τους πρυμνιούς καβοδέτες

----------


## Νικόλας

τελικά ο αέρας δημιούργησε προβλήματα και στον θεόφιλο το βαπόρι που ήταν διπλα του από τον αέρα το χτύπησε 2 3 φορές με μικρά προβλήματα αρχικά αλλά την τελευταία το χτύπησε σοβαρά στα χειριστίρια της emergency βάρκα με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλέσει σαβαρότατες ζημίες

----------


## scoufgian

> τελικά ο αέρας δημιούργησε προβλήματα και στον θεόφιλο το βαπόρι που ήταν διπλα του από τον αέρα το χτύπησε 2 3 φορές με μικρά προβλήματα αρχικά αλλά την τελευταία το χτύπησε σοβαρά στα χειριστίρια της emergency βάρκα με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλέσει σαβαρότατες ζημίες


στο μωλο δραπετσωνας εγιναν ολα αυτα?

----------


## JASON12345

Πιο βαπόρι ήταν δίπλα του?

----------


## scoufgian

> Πιο βαπόρι ήταν δίπλα του?


απ οτι θυμαμαι το sardinia vera ειναι απο τη μια και μαλιστα σε κοντινη αποσταση

----------


## JASON12345

Ωχ.
Αμάν τι θα γινε στο λιμάνι σήμερα.
Πάντως με τέτοιον αέρα θα διημιουργήθουν κι άλλες καταστάσεις.

----------


## George

Το VERA είναι ακριβώς δίπλα του, όχι απλά σε κοντινή απόσταση. Αυτό που μένει να δούμε είναι αν το σκηνικό έχει γίνει με το VERA ή με κάποιο που είναι από τη δεξιά μεριά. Επίσης γνωρίζει κανείς αν πήρε δρόμο ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και έπεσε πάνω στο άλλο ή το άλλο και έπεσε στον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ;

Όπως και να έχει τα σκηνικά στο Νεο μόλο έχουν παραγίνει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και *ΕΔΩ*, δεξιά από τον *Θεόφιλο* (κοιτόντας από την πλώρη) είναι όντως το *Σαρδηνία Βέρα*. 
Τώρα από αριστερά δεν ξέρω ποιό πλοίο βρίσκεται αφού ο *Κορνάρος* επανήλθε στα δρομολόγια σε αντικατάσταση του *Ιεράπετρα*.

----------


## JASON12345

Ας δούμε τότε από αριστερά το αμέσως επόμενο από τον Κορνάρο αν και θα είναι πολύ μακριά για να επηρεάσει.
Ας καταλήξουμε μέχρι την εξακρίβωση σε Σαρδίνια Βέρα δηστυχώς.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ας δούμε τότε από αριστερά το αμέσως επόμενο από τον Κορνάρο αν και θα είναι πολύ μακριά για να επηρεάσει.
> Ας καταλήξουμε μέχρι την εξακρίβωση σε Σαρδίνια Βέρα δηστυχώς.


θα με αναγκασετε να παω αυριο πρωι πρωι δραπετσωνα για ντοκουμεντο........

----------


## AegeanIslands

Oλα καλα με το Θεοφιλο κ το S.V. τελικα αλλαξε ο καιρος βιραραν κ κατι μποσικα και απομακρυνθηκαν τα πλοια.

----------


## scoufgian

> Oλα καλα με το Θεοφιλο κ το S.V. τελικα αλλαξε ο καιρος βιραραν κ κατι μποσικα και απομακρυνθηκαν τα πλοια.


ευχαριστο νεο

----------


## JASON12345

Σε γλιτώσαμε κι από τον κόπο... :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

> Σε γλιτώσαμε κι από τον κόπο...


ελα ντε!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Νaval22

> Οσο για το Θεοφιλο θα συμφωνησω μαζι σας οτι δυσκολα αυτο το πλοιο θα μπορεσει να αποβαλει απο πανω του αυτη την αρνητικη διαθεση που βγαζει προς τους επιβατες.


Πράγματι! όταν οι επιβάτες ακούνε Θεόφιλος τρέχουνε

----------


## captain 83

Όταν λέω πολλά έχουν ακουστεί εννοώ ότι: 1) αυτό που κι εσύ λές ότι θα λειτουργήσει ως Ρο-Ρο, 2) ότι θα ταξιδεύει ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ, 3) ίσως γίνει καμμιά ναύλωσή του πάλι. Ακόμα είναι ρευστά όλα για την εταιρεία.

----------


## Baggeliq

Τρώγεται ο Θεόφιλος ευτυχώς για μένα είναι  μια χαρά  γιατί έχει το χρόνιο πρόβλημα με της μηχανές του και παράλληλα με της απαγωγή θερμότητας του... 
  .

----------


## Νικόλας

πάντως ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ κατά μεγάλη πιθανότητα αύριο πάει για δοκιμαστικό και στις 26 ή 27 του μηνός θα πάνε όλλα τα κεφάλια για συμβούλιο  εδώ ή μυτιλήνη οπότε τον άλλο μήνα θα το δούμε να ταξιδεύει

----------


## ilias1535

Ρε παιδιά 1 καλοκαιρι δουλεψα στο θεόφιλο και τα τόσα που έζησα εκει μέσα δεν περιγράφονται.1παραδειγμα καλοκαιρι2006 πλοίαρχος:Γιώργος Λουκίσσας)καθώς φεύγαμε απο μυτιλήνη για λήμνο δεν προλάβαμε να βγουμε απ'το λιμάνι και μας σκαρφαλωσε σε κατι βράχια μέσα στο λιμάνι! Για να πιάσουμε λιμάνι καθε φορά κάναμε το διπλάσιο απ'το κανονικο.κ.α.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάλι καλά που έχει μαγκίωρους ναύτες στο τιμόνι...

----------


## Νικόλας

aurio telika to dokimastiko toy THEOFILOY dil simera tetarti

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά ακόμα δεν αρχίσαμε καθυστερήσεις για τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ απ΄ότι άκουσα κ ξέρω την δευτέρα θα γίνει το δοκιμαστικό άντε να δούμε

----------


## MYTILENE

Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ξεκίνησε για δοκιμαστικό(???) απ' ότι βλέπω στο ais :Razz:

----------


## ilias1535

17.8 απ'οτι βλέπω ο θεόφιλος!

----------


## captain 83

Πήρε την θέση του Μύκονος στην παγόδα και αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια.

----------


## Νικόλας

οοοοο επιτέλους όντως έτσι είναι όπως τα είπε ο φίλος MYTILENE το πότε ξεκινά δεν ξερουμε ακόμα αλλά σύντομα θα μάθουμαι

----------


## captain 83

26 Φεβρουαρίου, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων.

----------


## MYTILENE

> 26 Φεβρουαρίου, καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων.


Όπως τα λες φίλε μου!27/02 το πρώτο δρομολόγιο από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Πειραιά :Razz: !!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Όπως τα λες φίλε μου!27/02 το πρώτο δρομολόγιο από Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Πειραιά!!!!


μπορουμε να μαθουμε απο που επιβεβαιωνεται αυτη η ειδηση?ουτε το συστημα κρατησεων της νελ αλλα ουτε το openseas ειναι ενημερωμενο

----------


## MYTILENE

> μπορουμε να μαθουμε απο που επιβεβαιωνεται αυτη η ειδηση?ουτε το συστημα κρατησεων της νελ αλλα ουτε το openseas ειναι ενημερωμενο


Xθές βράδυ το είδα στο openseas φίλε scoufgian.Αν το αλλάξανε πάλι δεν το γνωρίζω. :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Xθές βράδυ το είδα στο openseas φίλε scoufgian.Αν το αλλάξανε πάλι δεν το γνωρίζω.


Μόλις έμαθα ότι αύριο ξεκινάει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ τελικά από Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη :Razz:

----------


## gvaggelas

Και δύο φωτογραφίες από το χτεσινό δοκιμαστικό. Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν από το Νήσος Χίος. Η ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών δεν είναι και η καλύτερη γιατί τραβήχτηκαν μέσα από το πλοίο.

----------


## Νaval22

Εγώ πάντως στεναχωριέμαι για το πλοίο έτσι όπως το κατάντησαν ειδικά απο μακρία φαίνεται σα ψεύτικο  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

βρε καρεκλοκενταυροι της ΝΕΛ ,πως το καταντησατε ετσι το πλοιο?μεχρι και το φουγαρο βαψανε οι αθεοφοβοι.απαραδεκτο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *scoofgian* να μου επιτρέψεις να παρατηρήσω πως το φουγάρο του *Θεόφιλος* ήταν μπλε .....εξ' από ανέκαθεν.  :Wink: 

Λευκό φουγάρο το πλοίο είχε επί Βεντούρη ως POLLUX.

----------


## scoufgian

> Φίλε μου *scoofgian* να μου επιτρέψεις να παρατηρήσω πως το φουγάρο του *Θεόφιλος* ήταν μπλε .....εξ' από ανέκαθεν. 
> 
> Λευκό φουγάρο το πλοίο είχε επί Βεντούρη ως POLLUX.


sorry!μαλλον εγω δεν το διατυπωσα καλα!μπλε ηταν αλλα το βαψαν πιο εντονο μπλε για να ταιριαζει με το βαθυ μπλε που εχει στα πλευρα του.εκτος κι αν μου φαινεται ετσι επειδη χτυπαει πανω του ο ηλιος

----------


## Νaval22

Μπά! δεν νομίζω να βάψανε το φουγάρο και εδώ που τα λέμε σε αυτό το φουγάρο δεν θα αρκούσε ένα βάψιμο προτιμότερο θα ήταν να το κόβανε γιατί ούτε η λέξη σάπιο δεν το χαρακτηρίζει πλέον.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτό που εμένα με ενοχλεί είναι ότι ασχολούμαστε -και αφιερώνουμε μπόλικα posts- στο αν είναι πιο όμορφα μπλε, άσπρα, κλπ, και παραβλέπουμε το σημαντικότερο όλων, ότι είναι πλέον ξεπερασμένα. 35+ ετών, και τα τρία 'κλασικά' και ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση για αντικατάσταση.
> 
> Πότε? Πώς? Με τα 30 εκ € της αύξησης κεφαλαίου δεν αγοράζουμε ούτε ένα καλό 20ετίας πλοίο, όχι δύο. Αυτό είναι το μεγάλο πρόβλημα της εταιρείας σήμερα, όχι τα χρώματα των πλοίων της. Τα οποία σε κάποιους αρέσουν, σε κάποιους όχι.


Φίλε μου *gasim* ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο που θα πρέπει να ενοχλείσαι. Ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του ενδιαφέροντα γύρω από τα καράβια 
και την ναυτιλία, για αυτό άλλωστε και υπάρχουν τόσα διαφορετικά threads μέσα στο *nautilia.gr*. 
¶λλωστε μην ξεχνάμε ότι το παρόν thread περιέχει συζητήσεις που αφορούν το πλοίο *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ*, και όχι την οικονομική πολιτική της *ΝEL LINES*, 
η οποία (τουλάχιστον εμένα) με συγκινεί πολύ λιγότερο από την ομορφιά ή όχι ενός πλοίου.




> Εγώ πάντως στεναχωριέμαι για το πλοίο έτσι όπως το κατάντησαν ειδικά απο μακρία φαίνεται σα ψεύτικο


Να πω με αφορμή το πιο πάνω ποστ του φίλου Στέφανου, ότι με το καινούργιο look του πλοίου, χάθηκαν και τα ...μουστάκια του, 
που ήταν *''σήμα κατατεθέν''* του πλοίου από το 1975 που ναυπηγήθηκε.

Επίσης από *φωτογραφίες* *που είδα* στο FAKTA, ήταν απείρως ομορφότερο χωρίς την ''μπαουλοειδή'' κατασκευή στη πρύμη του.

ΥΓ. Προτείνω στους κ.κ. *moderators* όπως τα δυό προηγούμενα μηνύματα από το δικό μου, των φίλων *gasim* και *2nd mate*, μεταφερθούν στο thread της *ΝΕΛ*.

----------


## nautikos

Συμφωνω με τον _Εspresso_ οτι τα μουστακια ειναι σημα κατατεθεν του καραβιου, του προσδιδουν αλλη χαρη και καλο θα ηταν να τα επαναφερουν, δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο αλλωστε. Επισης θα το προτιμουσα και γω χωρις το ''αυθαιρετο'', οπως ειναι και το αδερφο του Φαιδρα, γιατι ετσι θα ''εκλεινε'' πιο αρμονικα η πρυμνη του. Παντως μην ξεχναμε οτι απο καραβολατρικης αποχης το αυθαιρετο αποτελει ενα πολυ καλο ''πυργο'' αεροφωτογραφισης:mrgreen: αλλων πλεουμενων.

----------


## Leo

> Συμφωνω με τον _Εspresso_ οτι τα μουστακια ειναι σημα κατατεθεν του καραβιου, του προσδιδουν αλλη χαρη και καλο θα ηταν να τα επαναφερουν, δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο αλλωστε. ...........


Ας μπω κι εγώ στο χορό των μυστακοφόρων πλοίων. Κατ' αρχή να σας πω ότι τα μουστάκια κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν να είναι λευκά στην μπλε πλώρη. Ξέρετε ότι αυτό το μουστάκι κοστίζει λεφτά? Ας ρωτήσει κάποιος πόσο κοστίζει να γίνει σ' ενα ναυπηγείο που γίνεται ο εξωτερικός του πλοίου. Δεν είναι ένα εύκολα προσβάσιμο μέρος και ότι οι ναύτες " μαϊμούδες " που κρεμόταν στις σκαλωσιές τείνουν να εκλείψουν. Είναι άλλο να πιάσεις ένα ρολό και να πλακώσεις ένα χρώμα και άλλο να κόβεις μουστάκια και θυρεούς. Θα προσέξατε ότι στα νέα πλοία αυτά δεν υπάρχουν για πρακτικούς λόγους. Μην ψάχνετε περασμένα μεγαλεία  την εποχή που η τεχνολογία τρέχει και η παράδοση παραπαίει.

----------


## Apostolos

Το Θεόφιλος αυτήν την στιγμή σκατζάρει θέση με τον Ταξιάρχη

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το Θεόφιλος αυτήν την στιγμή σκατζάρει θέση με τον Ταξιάρχη


Βγάλε καμία φώτο ρε Απόστολε :Razz:

----------


## raflucgr

on 16/07/07.

Lucas

DSC_0740b.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

02/03/2008


02032008(024).jpg

02032008(023).jpg

02032008(028).jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Teleis foto file Nikola!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## captain 83

Εδώ και κανένα μισάωρο η ταχύτητα του Θεοφίλου ταλαντεύεται μεταξύ 12 και 12,2 κόμβων. Δε νομίζω να κόλλησε το ais γιατί αλλάζει κάποιες φορές η ταχύτητά του. Καμμιά βλάβη έχουμε πάλι;

----------


## Leo

Έχει δίκιο ο captain 83 το πλοίοώρα 07.00 βρίσκεται στο Σούνιο και πάει για Πειραιά με την ίδια χαμηλή ταχύτητα 12.5 κόμβων (σύμφωνα πάντα με το ais.

----------


## Nautikos II

Σωστα, εχουμαι μια προοδο τωρα παει με 12,7

----------


## scoufgian

μηχανικη βλαβη εχει το πλοιο

----------


## Νaval22

Στον Πειραια δένει αυτή τη στιγμή.Σε εκπομπή στη τηλεόραση ανέφεραν ότι έρχεται με μια μηχανή,αυτό αποκλείεται όμως αφού εβγαλε ταχύτητα 12,7,μάλλον θα πρόκειται για κάποιο απο τα συνιθισμένα προβλήματα του πλοίου

----------


## viramola

Γιατι το αποκλειεται το λες τοσο εμφατικα?
Δηλαδη πιο ειναι αυτο που ακουσες και το αποκλειεις το 13 μιλια?
τοσο παει με 1

----------


## Νaval22

> που ακουσες και το αποκλειεις το 13 μιλια?
> τοσο παει με 1


Καινούργια ναυπηγική είναι αυτό?Φυσικά και το αποκλείω γιατί στα διπλέλικα πλοία η κάθε μηχανή σου δίνει τη μισή ταχύτητα η υπηρεσιακή του Θεόφιλου είναι 18 μίλια και όχι 26

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φιλε, εισαι λαθος *Χ*

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά μόλις έμαθα ότι ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ σήμερα δεν θα κάνει το δρομολόγιό του μάλλον σοβαρά τα πράγματα

----------


## Νaval22

Αν το *Χ* αναφέρεται σε μένα θα προτιμούσα να μου ανέφερες στοιχεία εφόσον το ξέρεις αποδειξέ μου πως ο θεοφιλος έχει αυτό το τύπο μηχανής που βγάζει αυτό το *SHP* και σε *συνεργασία με την έλικα* δίνει ταχύτητα 13 μιλίων ανα μηχανή δηλαδή σύνολο 26 (διπλέλικη εγκατάσταση)
Και μετά έλα να μου πείς πως αυτά που μαθαίνω απο τους καθηγητές μου είναι λάθος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στέφανε θυμάμαι ένα εμπειρικό τύπο (νομίζω του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου αλλά δεν πάιρνω όρκο) ότι P2/P1=(V2/V1)&#179; όπου P ιπποδύναμη και V ταχύτητα . Δηλαδή για να διπλασιαστεί η ταχύητα ενός πλοίου πρέπει να οκταπλασιαστέι η ιπποδύναμη. Ισχύει; (Δεν ξέρω αν ισχυει στα σύγρονα πλοία μια και είναι από παλιά βιβλιογραφία και προφανώς η σχέση ταχύτητας ιπποδύναμης έχει σχέση με το σχεδιασμό της γάστρας τον τύπο της μηχανής και ένα κάρο λόγους που σαν μη ειδικός δεν μπορώ να φαταστώ).
Αν ισχύει τότε αν P2/P1=0,5 (με μια μηχανή μισή ιπποδύναμη) και V2=12,7 κόμβοι τότε V1=16 κόμβοι. Τι λες;

----------


## Νaval22

Παναγιώτη τον τύπο δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται παραλογο το αποτέλεσμα η καμπύλη ισχύος-ταχύτητας είναι παραβολική αύξουσα συνάρτηση.Τώρα εμπειρικά καταλαβαίνεις πως υπάρχει ένα όριο στη ταχύτητα που μπορείς να πας απο κάποιο σημείο και μετά ακόμα και αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να δώσεις απεριόριστη ισχύ δεν θα πάρεις αναμενόμενη ταχύτητα γιατί η καμπύλη τείνει να γίνει παραλλήλη με τον άξονα της ισχύος.Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά λες σε περιοριζεί το σχήμα της γάστρας και όσο δίνεις ισχύ απο το όριο αυτό και πάνω το μόνο που κάνεις είναι να δημιουργείς αντίσταση και επιπλέον κυματογέννεση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δηλαδή μπορεί να είναι και κυβική παραβολή. Ότι έχει ένα όριο η εφαρμογή του εμπειρικού τύπου είναι προφανές. Και για αυτό τον έβαλα με επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν θυμάμαι σε τι πλοία αναφέρεται και σε τι τιμές ιπποδυναμης και ταχύτητας. Αν ισχέυει δηλαδή μπορεί να πήγαινε με μία μηχανή;

----------


## Νaval22

Μη σε μπερδεύει το θέμα των δυο μηχανών.Στα μονέλικα πλοία η μία μηχανή αντιμετωπίζει την ολική αντίσταση και δίνει την ολική ταχύτητα Στα διπλέλικα πλοία ισχύει ότι και στα μονέλικα με τη διαφορά ότι κάθε μηχανή μαζί με την έλικα της είναι ικανή να αντιμετωπίσει τη μισή απο την αντίσταση ολόκληρου του πλοίου δηλαδή και οι δύο μαζί την ολική.Και η δύο μηχανές μαζί μπορούν να δώσουν τη συνολική ταχύτητα.δεν σημαίνει ότι αν οκταπλασιάσεις πχ την ισχύ  στη μια μηχανή σύμφωνα με τον εμπειρικό τύπο ότι θα διπλασιαστεί η ταχύτητα του πλοίου γιατί η κάθε μηχανή είναι μισής ισχύος

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Στέφανε θυμάμαι ένα εμπειρικό τύπο (νομίζω του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου αλλά δεν πάιρνω όρκο) ότι P2/P1=(V2/V1)³ όπου P ιπποδύναμη και V ταχύτητα.Αν ισχύει τότε αν P2/P1=0,5 (με μια μηχανή μισή ιπποδύναμη) και V2=12,7 κόμβοι τότε V1=16 κόμβοι. Τι λες;


Φιλε Παναγιωτη δεν εχω κανενα λογο να διαφωνησω με τον τυπο που δινεις,απλα εχω μια ενσταση στον τροπο που τον χρησιμοποιησες.Αν P1 η ισχυς της μηχανης που δουλευει και P2 η ισχυς της χαλασμενης τοτε ο λογος P2/P1 δεν νομιζω οτι κανει 0,5 διοτι η ισχυς της P2 ειναι πλεον 0 αρα εχουμε 0 στον αριθμιτη και ο λογος ειναι 0.Το 0,5 που γραφεις κατα τη γνωμη μου θα ισχυε αν η P2 λειτουργουσε με τη μιση ισχυ και η P1 με πληρη ισχυ.Στην αναποδη περιπτωση ο λογος τηνει στο απειρο επειδη θα ειχαμε στον παρονομαστη P1=0.Σε καμια περιπτωση ομως δεν κανει 0,5 η κατι αλλο εκτος απο 0 η απειρο,αν καποια απο τις δυο μηχανες δεν δουλευει. :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν το έδωσα σωστά και έγινε παρανόηση P1 και P2 είναι η *συνολική ισχύς (ιπποδύναμη)* που χρησιμοποιήται για την πρόωση και οι δείκτες 1 και 2 δείχνουν τις διαφορετικές τιμές (πχ σε διαφορετικές στροφές της μηχανής). Δεν σημαίνουν μία ή δύο μηχανές ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Θα κοιτάξω να βρω για ποιες συνθήκες ισχύει. 

Τέλος πάντων ο τύπος είναι εμπειρικός και όπως όλοι οι εμπειρικοί τύποι περιγράφουν ένα φαινόμενο σε συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες και όχι σε όλες όπως μια διαφορική εξίσωση ή μια σειρά φουριέ. Και σε αυτές τις συνθήκες δίνουν ακριβείς λύσεις και χρησιμοιποιούνται για γρήγορα αποτελέσματα χωρίς αναλυτικό υπολογισμό. Για παράδειγμα δεν έιναι σίγουρο ότι η παραβολή είναι κυβική μπορεί στο Θεόφιλο να είναι παραβολή (ο λόγος των ταχυτήτων) πχ σε δύναμη του 2,8 ή του 2,9 που όσο και μικρή διαφορά  να έχει από το 3 δίνει εντελώς άλλα αποτελέσματα.

Ο Στέφανος βάζει τον σωστό τρόπο υπολογισμού δηλαδή τον υπολογισό των αντιστάσεων με αναλυτικό τρόπο και τον προσδιορισμό της απαιτούμενης ιπποδύναμης για την υπερνίηηση των αντιστάσεων και την κίνηση του πλοίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά ...''υπό παρακολούθηση''. :mrgreen:

Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το ''κόκκινο''.

THEOFILOS.jpg

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πολυ ωραια φωτο.μπραβο!!!
Το πλοιο εχει βγει λιγες καιρο απο την επισκευη του και φαινετε σαν αβαφτο μηνες τωρα

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πολυ ωραια φωτο.μπραβο!!!
> Το πλοιο εχει βγει λιγες καιρο απο την επισκευη του και φαινετε σαν αβαφτο μηνες τωρα


Φίλε μιχάλη μη ξεχνάς οτι είχε βαφτεί πριν κάνει την επισκευή :Wink: !Όχι οτι δικαιολογείται απλά στο αναφέρω

----------


## Νaval22

Δεν είναι ότι είναι άβαφτο είναι ότι αυτό το μπλέ δεν του πάει καθόλου,όσοι είχαν μια αδυναμία στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση του βαποριού πιστεύω πως η νέα φορεσιά τους σκότωσε.
Και αν μας ακούσει κάποιος απο την εταιρεία θα πρότεινα τουλάχιστον να βαφτούν τα μουστάκια και το μπλέ να σταματήσει κάτω απο τα παράθυρα του πρώτου deck επιβατών,ώστε να διορθωθεί λίγο το χάλι γιατί να εξαλειφθεί πλέον αποκλειέται,θα μου πείτε τι ψάχνω τώρα αλλά εγώ το λέω μήπως και μια στο εκατομύριο γίνει κάτι

----------


## a.molos

Απο μια παλιά χριστουγεννιάτικη κάρτα. Ο Θεόφιλος στην Αυστραλία, πρίν έλθει στην Ελλάδα.

theofilos.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Αλλη μια φωτό απο την μακρινή Τασμανία.

theofilos.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Και σημερα για αλλαγη ανεβαινει απο το στενο της Τηνου. Ολη τη διαδρομη την εκανε με 17.4 και περασε απο μεσα με 19!!!

----------


## Leo

> Και σημερα για αλλαγη ανεβαινει απο το στενο της Τηνου. Ολη τη διαδρομη την εκανε με 17.4 και περασε απο μεσα με 19!!!


Η νοτιαδούρα....που λέγαμε και χθές!! Να έιναι μέρα να πάς να το χαζέψεις από τον Γκουμελά που περνάει το Δίσβατο...Όνειροοο :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Κάτι άκουσα οτι άλλαξε και ο κάπτεν! :Wink:

----------


## 2nd mate

συγνωμη αλλα αν ισχυει αυτο, θα το πω λιγο ωμα, τα εχουν εκπορνευσει τα πλοια τους σε αυτη την εταιρεια.καθε ποτε εχουν αλλαγη πλοιαρχων??

----------


## Νικόλας

ήταν ζήτημα χρόνου μέχρι να έλθει και ακόμα μια αρκετή σοβαρή ζημιά στις ηλεκτομηχανές του μετά σου λέει επισκευή τόσο καίρο το μόνο που έκαναν είναι να βάλουν μερικά emergency φώτα και να αλλάξουν χρώμα

----------


## navigation

πάντως απότι ξέρω όντως ο καπετάνιος άλαξε πάλι....στην θέση του καπτα-Σιδερη ο καπτα-Μανωλης ο Φραγκιαδάκης.

----------


## 2nd mate

απο πληρωματα εμαθα οτι το πλοιο προγραμματιζεται για την καθιερωμενη πια εκδρομη που πραγματοποιει καθε πασχα η εταιρεια. Αναχωρηση απο Μυτιληνη προς Βολο την Μεγαλη Παρασκευη και επιστροφη Δευτερα του Πασχα.

----------


## Rocinante

Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv3Ab.../theofilos.htm

----------


## scoufgian

> απο πληρωματα εμαθα οτι το πλοιο προγραμματιζεται για την καθιερωμενη πια εκδρομη που πραγματοποιει καθε πασχα η εταιρεια. Αναχωρηση απο Μυτιληνη προς Βολο την Μεγαλη Παρασκευη και επιστροφη Δευτερα του Πασχα.


μαλλον δεν σε πληροφορησανε καλα φιλε 2nd mate!!!!!το θεοφιλος παει φετος κρουαζιερα για το πασχα στη Ροδο!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Όχι φίλε scoufgian σωστός είναι ο φίλος 2nd mate.Σκύρο-Βόλο θα πάει το πλοίο.Μ.Παρασκευή φεύγει από Μυτιλήνη και Δευτέρα επιστρέφει. :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ταυτόχρονη σχεδόν αναχώρηση σήμερα το απόγευμα για *Θεόφιλο* και *Orient Queen*. 

THEOFILOS_1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό το μοντέλο το θέλει κανείς????

----------


## STRATHGOS

αυτο το μοντελο που βρισκετε :Confused: .. παντος οχι στα γραφια της ΝΕΛ!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Στην Τασμανία!

----------


## 2nd mate

το ειδαμε και αυτο,ο Θεοφιλος μεσα στη σκυρο!!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Τι εννοείς?

----------


## MYTILENE

Εννοεί οτι το είδαμε και στη Σκύρο λόγω του ότι έκανε εκδρομή στο Βόλο για το Πάσχα και για Επιτάφιο σταμάτησε στη Σκύρο.

----------


## STRATHGOS

δηλαδι το θεοφιλος ητανε στο λιμανι της σκυρου εκτες.. αν ναι ποσο εκατσε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 2nd mate

μεχρι την μεγαλη παρασκευη στις 12 τα μεσανυχτα το εβλεπα μεσα στη σκυρο με το ais. παντως στο βολο δεν το εμφανιζει το πλοιο.

----------


## Νικόλας

NA KAI MIA ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΣΗ DSC00215.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ΚΑΙ Η ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥDSC00167.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Δυστυχώς ο θεόφιλος όπως και το μυτιλήνη βρίσκονται σε άθλια εξωτερική εμφάνιση νομίζω πως τόσα χρόνια τα βαπόρια άσπρα τέτοιες εικόνες σαν αυτή της πλώρης του θεόφιλου η του Μυτιλήνη με μπογιές μπαλώματα σε κάθε σημείο δεν υπήρχαν
Ας το σκεφτούν αυτοί που αποφασισάν να κάνουν μπλέ τα βαπόρια και ας δούν τη κατάσταση στην οποία τα φέρανε,ΚΡΙΜΑ προσωπικά δεν μου κάνει καμία αίσθηση πλέον η φωτογράφιση του θεόφιλου

----------


## MYTILENE

> NA KAI MIA ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΣΗ DSC00215.jpg


Αυτή τη φώτο που την έβγαλες???Πολύ ωραία.
Όσο για το σχόλιο του Στέφανου για το χρώμα του πλοίου έχει δίκιο αλλά από τότε που το βάψανε πάει σφαιράτο:mrgreen::mrgreen:  !!18,5 αυτή τη στιγμή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νaval22

Φίλε Μytilene θα προτιμούσα να πήγαινε με 16 μίλια και να ήταν άσπρο παρά να πηγαίνει με 20 και να είναι όπως τώρα 
Αφιερώνω τη παρακάτω φώτο σε αυτούς για τους οποίους το πλοίο αυτό τελείωσε απο τη στιγμή που βάφτηκε μπλέ

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ταλαιπωρούνται τις τελευταίες ημέρες οι επιβάτες του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ της ΝΕΛ αφού το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά- Χίος και αντίστροφα φθάνει στις 12 περίπου ωρες!
> Σε τρία συνεχόμενα ταξίδια, το δρομολόγιο από και προς Πειραιά, έγινε με τρίωρη καθυστέρηση. 
> Συγκεκριμένα τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας το πλοίο έφτασε στο λιμάνι της Χίου περί τις 6.00 το πρωί (αντί για τις 3.30 π.μ.), ενώ την Τρίτη κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά περί τις 10.00 το πρωί.
> 
> Πηγή: www.chiosnews.gr


Πολύ ωραία η φώτο αλλα μη το ματιάσουμε τώρα που έχει ανέβει ψυχολόγικα:mrgreen::mrgreen:.Όχι τίποτα, αλλά αρκετά έχει ακούσει το Βαποράκι(βλέπε παραπάνω ένα από τα πολλά)

----------


## 2nd mate

σημερα ηρθε "σφαιρατο" απο το πειραια στο express που ειχε. Εφυγε 7 και 17:30 ηταν δεμενο στη Μυτιληνη.10,5 ωρες!!!! Καιρο ειχαμε να δουμε τετοιες επιδοσεις απο τον βαπορα. Και επειδη αναφερθηκε παραπανω και εγω θεωρω οτι εχασε λιγο την αρχοντια του με την αλλαγη του χρωματος. Περισσοτερα για το πλοιο το Σαββατο που επιστρεφω με αυτο για Πειραια.

----------


## kalypso

βγάλε μας και καμιά φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.

THEOFILOS_2.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Τέλεια φίλε espresso αλλά και η στροφή του καπτα Φραγκιαδάκη φοβερή.

----------


## Nautikos II

Και μια ακομα, μονο που δεν προλαβα την μανουβρα που κανει ποιο κατω λογο πιεσης χρονου

----------


## MYTILENE

Μια χαρά είναι και έτσι φίλε :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

oταν είχε επιστρέψει από την κρουαζιέρα στην ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
DSC00167.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

> oταν είχε επιστρέψει από την κρουαζιέρα στην ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ
> DSC00167.jpg


να και μια απο την μυτιληνη.... ΜΠΡΑΒΩ!!! ΠΟΛΗ ΚΑΛΗ :Smile:

----------


## 2nd mate

τελίκα η επιστροφη μου με το Θεοφιλος ηταν το βραδυ της Πεμπτης(λογω απεργιας της Πρωτομαγιας) και δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω καμια καλη φωτο. Παντως οι εντυπωσεις απο το πλοιο ηταν πολυ καλες, συνεπης στις ωρες του(12,5 ωρες!!!), ευγενικο πληρωμα τοσο στο γκαραζ οσο και στη ρεσεψιον και αρκετα καθαρο στους κοινοχρηστους χωρους και την καμπινα που κοιμηθηκα. Οι τιμες στα μπαρ(τα διαχειριζεται η flocafe) αρκετα υψηλες. Ακομα θετικη εντυπωση μου εκανε οτι κατα την αναχωρηση απο την Μυτιληνη υπηρχε ατομο της εταιρειας που επεβλεπε την φορτωση (παρολο που φυγαμε 12 το βραδυ).Το ιδιο παρατηρησα σε καθε αναχωρηση τις ημερες του Πασχα που εμεινα Μυτιληνη και κατεβαινα στο λιμανι. Ξεχασα να πω οτι πρεπει να ειχε καμια χιλιαδα ατομα εκεινη την μερα και πολλα ι.χ. στο γκαραζ (ειναι τρομερη η μεταφορικη ικανοτητα που εχει το πλοιο) κι'ομως φαινοταν αρκετα χαλαρο.

----------


## Apostolos

Συγνώμη αλλα που είναι το θετικό που είναι άτομο της εταιρίας στην φόρτωση? Οι Αξιωματικοί δέν ξέρουν να κάνουν καλά την δουλειά τους??? Αν και πάντα υπάρχει άτομο της εταιρίας στα περισσότερα πλοία, απλά ρωτάω...

----------


## scoufgian

Σημερα ,σε καποια στιγμη ανεμελιας,μπροστα απο το θεοφιλο,επεσε το ματι μου ,πανω στη σφραγισμενη του πλωρη.Εαν το δει κανεις προσεκτικα, μπορει να διακρινει , βαθουλωματα ,λιγο πανω ,απο την ισαλο γραμμη.Ειπα ,μηπως ειναι απομειναρια ,απο το crash test, που ειχε καποια στιγμη, με τη προβλητα του λιμανιου της χιου.Αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτηκα, τοσα χρονια ,δεν το επισκευασαν???? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## 2nd mate

> Συγνώμη αλλα που είναι το θετικό που είναι άτομο της εταιρίας στην φόρτωση? Οι Αξιωματικοί δέν ξέρουν να κάνουν καλά την δουλειά τους??? Αν και πάντα υπάρχει άτομο της εταιρίας στα περισσότερα πλοία, απλά ρωτάω...


Συνηθησμενη εικονα ειναι να υπαρχει ο κεντρικος πρακτορας η εκπροσωπος του στην προβλητα. Ατομα εταιρειων δυσκολα βλεπεις. Απλα ανεφερα οτι παραβρισκοταν στη φορτωση αυτες τις δυσκολες μερες και οχι οτι εκανε την φορτωση απο μονος του.Αυτη την δουλεια την κανουν τα μελη του πληρωματος και την κανουν και καλα στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο.

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως τα περισσότερα είναι απο τότε... Αυτά φίλε δέν φτιάχνονται ποτε!!! Εκτός απο ανευ ουσίας δέν τα ζητά καμιά επιθεώρηση, αφου δέν επιρρεάζουν την αντοχη. Σε πολλά πλοία (ιδικά γρήγορα) θα έχεις προσέξει ότι η λαμαρίνα μπαίνει μέσα απο την κρούση των κυμάτων όπως φαίνετε και σε ένα σχετικα νέο πλοίο εδώ

----------


## Νaval22

Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτά τα κοιλώματα της λαμαρίνας όπως φαίνονται στο mega express να δημιουργηθούν απο παραμορφώσεις του μετάλλου την ώρα της συγκολλήσης.Αν δείτε και τη μπάντα του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με τον ήλιο να πέφτει επάνω φαίνονται έντονα τα κυματάκια της λαμαρίνας απο το επίπεδο του πρώτου deck επιβατών και επάνω

----------


## scoufgian

ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια για την ενημερωση  :Wink:

----------


## Markos

Ο Θεοφιλος στο Πειραια

----------


## scoufgian

στη τελευταια φωτο ,του φιλου μας ,markoy,φαινεται η διαπιστωση που εκανα...........αν και μακρινη φωτο ,φαινονται τα βαθουλωματα.......

----------


## STRATHGOS

απο το Ν, ΧΙΟΣ

----------


## cmitsos

ωραίες οι φώτος φίλε δεληγιάννη!!!!!! απο κιν τις έβγαλες ε?

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ  ΚΙΑΛΕΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΛΕς ΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΛΟΓΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ. ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΤΟ ΛΥΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΕΝΤΟΜΕΤΑΞΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΤΗΜΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ Ν. ΧΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΟ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΩΤΕΡΑ ΕΠΗΔΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΗ ΔΟΥΛΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΛΑ ΑΠΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΕΙς ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΕΦΤΑΣΑΝ ΑΝ ΤΟΞΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΓΕΝΕ ΜΕ :mrgreen:ΝΕΛ...

----------


## Νικόλας

και μία φότο από το περσυνό καλοκαίρι
Picture 004.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

2 σφυρίχτρες ακούστηκαν 
2 Πλοιάρχοι χαιρετήσαν
1 καρδιά ταξιδεύει μακρια...
THEOFILOS PREVELIS.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Πολυ ωραια φωτο Αποστολε,να σαι καλα.

----------


## STRATHGOS

σημερα ουρα περημενανε οι Αβγανοι λαθρομεταναστες να μπουν στο πλοιο!!!χι χι!!!:-PΕικόνα781.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

έχουμε αλβανούς στη μυτιληνη?

----------


## Apostolos

Αφγανούς! Παράνομοι λαθρομετανάστες που προωθούνται με τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ στον Πειραια, μετά Πάτρα και μετά Ιταλία

----------


## scoufgian

> Αφγανούς! Παράνομοι λαθρομετανάστες που προωθούνται με τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ στον Πειραια, μετά Πάτρα και μετά Ιταλία


Σε βλεπω καλα πληροφορημενο Αποστολε! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να ρωτήσω και γω κάτι ρε παιδιά που μου χει μείνει η απορία?Εμαθε κανείς τι ήταν αυτά που είχε πιάσει η άγκυρα του θεόφιλου εδω??? :Confused:  Ήταν 24/4/2008.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε κλασσικά σε κάποιο φουντάρισμα (Χιο?) οι γνωστοί ψαράδες πετάνε τα άχρηστα σύρματα απο τις ανεμότρατες με αποτέλεσμα στα φουνταρίσματα να "ψαρεύονται απο τα ποστάλια. Ορισμένες φορές είναι επικίνδυνο γιατι στην άπαρση μπορεί να μπλεχθούν στο bow thruster η να μήν μπορεί να τις πάρει επάνω, με άγνωστα αποτελέσματα (ιδικά με αέρα)

----------


## Speedkiller

Βασικά φίλε απόστολε όχι!Από πειραιά τις έχω τραβήξει εκτός από αυτή που έχουν κατεβάσει τη βάρκα και την κοντινή στην πλώρη που είναι απ το λιμάνι της μυτιλήνης.(Μιλάμε για το ίδιο δρομολόγιο!)για αυτό μου φαίνεται περίεργο!και αν δεις εχει πίασει πολύ πράγμα...Μήπως το ξέθαψαν τώρα με τα έργα εκβάθυνσης?αλλιώς δε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω...και τι ακριβώς είναι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω...

----------


## cmitsos

αυτό που λέει ο απόστολος είναι φίλε μου...δυστυχώς οι ψαράδες βιοπραγούν έναντι του περιβάλλοντος!!! ΝΤΡΟΠΗ

----------


## STRATHGOS

> αυτό που λέει ο απόστολος είναι φίλε μου...δυστυχώς οι ψαράδες βιοπραγούν έναντι του περιβάλλοντος!!! ΝΤΡΟΠΗ


Φίλε μου δεν πιστεύω να φουντάρανε την άγγιρα στο λιμάνι της Χίου κι εξ άλλου δεν είχε αέρα για να το κάνουνε.:idea:

----------


## cmitsos

και όμως αυτες τις μέρες ο αερας στο λιμάνι της χίου ο αέρας δεν έχει πέσει κάτω απο τα 5 μποφώρ

----------


## Speedkiller

Να και μία πιο μακρινή του θεόφιλου καθώς τα ρίχνει στο Neptune...!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα δώρο απο μένα για σας...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY1ukI6cSY4

----------


## scoufgian

Ωραιος ο παιχτης.Μεχρι και το ΕΡΕΣΣΟΣ 2, εμφανιστηκε στο βιντεο ,αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν κάνεις λάθος!

----------


## scoufgian

Παντως ,μεσα σε ελαχιστο χρονο, εδειξες ,οσες περισσοτερες εικονες μπορουσες ,απο το λιμανι της Μυτιληνης.Απο μενα μπραβο!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε απόστολε αλλά σε πρόλαβαμε...Το είδα απ το Link στη σελίδα σου!! :-P Βασικά αυτό που μου άρεσε είναι πως ξαναείδα τον Αλκαίο που έχα να τον δω από παιδί δημοτικού...

----------


## Νaval22

Ωραίο το βίντεο αλλά εμένα μου δημιούργησε κατάθλιψη για τις ωραίες εποχές που δεν θα ξαναρθουν

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε στέφανε εγώ θα λεγα πως προκαλεί νοσταλγία και ίσως λίγη μελαγχολία!Βέβαια ο καθένας το βλέπει με το δικό του τρόπο.Και καλα κάνει φυσικα...(Και γω αυτό κανω!)

----------


## Νaval22

Εντάξει μη νομίζεις ότι δεν θα κοιμηθώ και το βράδυ επειδή ο θεόφιλος είναι μπλέ,άλλα όπως και να το κάνουμε τότε ήταν πιο όμορφα τα πράματα οπότε μια μελαγχολία στη δημιουργεί όντως

----------


## nautikos

Το ζησαμε και αυτο...Αγγλοφωνος τουριστας μπλεγμενος αναμεσα στις νταλικες εξω απο το *Θεοφιλος*, εψαχνε στο μεσο του πλοιου να βρει την εισοδο. Σου λεει εκει ειναι το _embarkation_, αλλα οι πορτες ειναι κλειστες και η σκαλα λειπει. Πολυ πιθανο να νομιζε οτι θα επιβιβαζοταν στο *Abel Tasman* οταν αυτο ηταν στη Μελβουρνη...:mrgreen: Δεν γνωριζε οτι στην Ελλαδα δουλευουμε πολυ την πισω πορτα...:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Ναυτικέ απο τα ωραιότερα posts που έχω διαβάσει με τον επίλογο να σου να δίνει ρέστα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχω δει ποτέ επό κοντά το βαπόρι, αλλά οι φωτογραφίες σας (και φυσικά το βίντεό σου Απόστολε με τη μικρή ξενάγηση στην πόλη της Μυτιλήνης) μου δείχνουν ένα όμορφο, κλασσικό πλοίο, είτε σε άσπρο είτε σε μπλε. Πάρα πολύ μου αρέσει η τσιμινιέρα. Όμως αυτό το τεράστιο κουτί στο τελευταίο κατάστρωμα πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα - βλέπω παρόμοια και σε άλλα καράβια - μου τα χαλάει λίγο...
Κώστας

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν ξέρω αν ο φίλος Leo θα με πει κολλημένο Nelίτη αλλά το κουτί μου φαίνεται από τα λιγότερο ενοχλητικά και άσχημα σε σχέση με άλλες μετασκευές παρομοίου τύπου στην πρύμνη!Ετσι νομίζω δηλαδή...!Και προσωπικά επάνω στο κουτί είναι φοβερά το βράδυ!!!Άμα έχει και φεγγάρι και φυσά το θαλασσινό αεράκι...Όποιος έχει ανέβει ξέρει τι λεω...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Δεν ξέρω αν ο φίλος Leo θα με πει κολλημένο Nelίτη αλλά το κουτί μου φαίνεται από τα λιγότερο ενοχλητικά και άσχημα σε σχέση με άλλες μετασκευές παρομοίου τύπου στην πρύμνη!Ετσι νομίζω δηλαδή...!Και προσωπικά επάνω στο κουτί είναι φοβερά το βράδυ!!!¶μα έχει και φεγγάρι και φυσά το θαλασσινό αεράκι...Όποιος έχει ανέβει ξέρει τι λεω...


ναι σωστος!!! χι χι ειδικα αν εχεις και καλη περεουλα!!Α και κανενα μπουζουκακι!!! :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν ξέρω αν ο φίλος Leo θα με πει κολλημένο Nelίτη αλλά το κουτί μου φαίνεται από τα λιγότερο ενοχλητικά και άσχημα σε σχέση με άλλες μετασκευές παρομοίου τύπου στην πρύμνη!Ετσι νομίζω δηλαδή...!Και προσωπικά επάνω στο κουτί είναι φοβερά το βράδυ!!!¶μα έχει και φεγγάρι και φυσά το θαλασσινό αεράκι...Όποιος έχει ανέβει ξέρει τι λεω...


παντως τη τελευταια φορα που ειχα πατησει εκει πανω, ηταν ολο σκουρια.απεριγραπτο χαλι

----------


## STRATHGOS

> παντως τη τελευταια φορα που ειχα πατησει εκει πανω, ηταν ολο σκουρια.απεριγραπτο χαλι


μαλον θ αητανε την περιοδο που τα ειχε παρει ο βεντουρης και μετα απο κανενα 7 μηνο τα ψιλο μπαλοσε αφου ειχαν μαυρα χαλια!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> μαλον θ αητανε την περιοδο που τα ειχε παρει ο βεντουρης και μετα απο κανενα 7 μηνο τα ψιλο μπαλοσε αφου ειχαν μαυρα χαλια!!!


πρεπει να πηγαινει εναμισι χρονος

----------


## Speedkiller

Εννοείται πως αν έχεις και παρεούλα είναι πολυ πιο καλά... ;-)

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Εννοείται πως αν έχεις και παρεούλα είναι πολυ πιο καλά... ;-)


Είδες τελικά που έρχεστε στα λόγια μου, αλλα και χωρίς παρεούλα πάλι καλά είναι γιατί ξαπλώνοντας και αγναντεύοντας τα αστέρια, φεγγάρι, ουρανό και με φόντο το απέραντο Αιγαίο, χαλαρώνεις και κάνεις ποιό ξεκάθαρες σκέψεις.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ενώ ας πούμε αν είμαστε στα καταστρώματα ενός άλλου πλοίου λίγο χαμηλότερα αισθανόμαστε χάλια ε? Μας πιάνει η υγρασία πονάνε τα κόκαλα μας και άσε τι να σου πω ε? Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Σε άλλο πλοίο εκτός ΝΕΛ έχετε μπεί? :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Αμεεεέ! Αλλα η μπλέ η τσιμινιέρα με το τρίηρη μας κάνει και ονειρευόμαστε καλυτερα!

----------


## scoufgian

> Ενώ ας πούμε αν είμαστε στα καταστρώματα ενός άλλου πλοίου λίγο χαμηλότερα αιθανόμαστε χάλια ε? Μας πιάνει η υγρασία πονάνε τα κόκαλα μας και ασε τι να σου πω ε? Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Σε άλλο πλοίο εκτός ΝΕΛ έχετε μπέι?


ολο κακιες εισαι.λοιπον τιμωρια το σαβ/κο ,κατω στο λιμανι ,να φωτογραφιζεις ,μυτιληνη και θεοφιλο:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

> μαλον θ αητανε την περιοδο που τα ειχε παρει ο βεντουρης και μετα απο κανενα 7 μηνο τα ψιλο μπαλοσε αφου ειχαν μαυρα χαλια!!!


Ε οχι και τα ψιλομπάλοσε τα καραμπάλοσε τα βαπόρια ήταν αφημένα στην μοίρα τους όποιος είχε μπει σε κάποιο την περίοδο που άλλαζαν χρώμματα της LG άλλαξαν και μοκέτες και τέτοια διάφορα το πλοίο ήταν σε φρικτή κατάσταση απ όλες τις απόψεις όχι μόνο καθαριότητα 
τώρα έχουν γίνει σένια και τα 3 βαπόρια και μάλιστα με λιγότερα προβλήματα :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

Το θεόφιλος δεν έχει γίνει καθόλου σένιο εσωτερικά,όπου πλέον κυριαρχεί το καραγκιόζμπερντε,με άλλα σαλόνια να είναι καινούργια και άλλα απο το 70,για το εξωτερικό βάψιμο μην άρχισω πάλι να γκρινιάζω βραδιάτικα,τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει το χάλι που περιγράφατε στα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα αλλά και πάλι τι να το κάνεις,γρια γυναίκα όταν........

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ενώ ας πούμε αν είμαστε στα καταστρώματα ενός άλλου πλοίου λίγο χαμηλότερα αισθανόμαστε χάλια ε? Μας πιάνει η υγρασία πονάνε τα κόκαλα μας και άσε τι να σου πω ε? Να ρωτήσω κάτι? Σε άλλο πλοίο εκτός ΝΕΛ έχετε μπεί?


Στα ποιο πολα πλοια εχουν καθισματα η τιποτα βαρκες και βαρελακια εκει εχει απεραντη απλα και πολη ησυχια!!! Να Η διαφορα!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

leo όπως βλέπεις οι νελίτες σε περικύκλωσαν,πάντως εγώ θα σου δώσω δίκιο καθότι είμαι λιγότερο νελίτης πια απο ότι παλιά,ναι παιδιά υπάρχουν και καλύτερα βαπόρια απο τη θεόφιλαρα με παρόμοιους τεράστιους χώρους ιδανικούς για 5χ5 και βραδυνα αστροπερπατηματα με παρέα η χωρίς

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε Stefanos P θα διαφωνίσω μαζί σου εμένα μου αρέσει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ εσωτερικά μπορεί να μην είναι το καλύτερο αλλά κρατιέται ακόμα φτου φτου μην το ματιάσω και μετά την επισκευί πηγαίνει πολύ καλά

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Ε οχι και τα ψιλομπάλοσε τα καραμπάλοσε τα βαπόρια ήταν αφημένα στην μοίρα τους όποιος είχε μπει σε κάποιο την περίοδο που άλλαζαν χρώμματα της LG άλλαξαν και μοκέτες και τέτοια διάφορα το πλοίο ήταν σε φρικτή κατάσταση απ όλες τις απόψεις όχι μόνο καθαριότητα 
> τώρα έχουν γίνει σένια και τα 3 βαπόρια και μάλιστα με λιγότερα προβλήματα


Κιτα με μια μοκετα και με ενα παρκε δεν ειναι ανακαινιση!!! καταρχην επρεπε στο μυτιληνη να αλαξουν ολα τα αεροπορικα καθισματα!! οσο για το θεοφιλο θελουν ολα αλαχμα απο της καμπινες μεχρι και της κουρτινες οσο απο σαλονια τη να πο ειδικα ατην πρωτη θεση!!! :?

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι βρε παιδιά εγώ δεν λέω ότι είναι τουμπανο αλλά είναι καλύτερο από πριν και στο κάτω κάτω και οι καμπίνες του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ είναι ελεινές στον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ είναι πιο καθαρά με λίγα λόγια κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση απ ότι ήταν

----------


## cmitsos

δε θέλω να πώ τπτ γτ θα φάω μήνυση για συκοφαντία... :Razz:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> δε θέλω να πώ τπτ γτ θα φάω μήνυση για συκοφαντία...


καλα κανεις γιατι η ΝΕΛ παραμονεβη!!!! χι χι χι και φυσικα η νελιτες!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ όμορφη πρωινή φώτο.Ωραίος ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Μια παλιά φώτο εδώ...

----------


## gasim

όχι απλώς παλιά, αλλά μοναδική.  Εϊναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπουμε τόσο καλά τον ...Abel Tasman.

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα μία σε δεξαμενισμό στην Απω ΑνατολήTHOFILOS.jpg!

----------


## Speedkiller

Που τις βρίσκεις ρε ατιμε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

EDO BLEPO EXEI 5 BARKES!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστός! Και αρχικά επι ΝΕΛ είχε 5 ανα πλευρα, αλλα μετα την ξήλωσαν για να βάλουν βαρελάκια

----------


## kalypso

theo1.jpg

theo2.jpg

theo3.jpg

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 1/6/2008

----------


## Speedkiller

Ίσως η καλύτερη λευκή του θεόφιλου που έχω...12/7/2008

----------


## scoufgian

> Ίσως η καλύτερη λευκή του θεόφιλου που έχω...12/7/2008


ωραιος ο speedkiller...................αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα με την ημερομηνια :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ναι έχεις δίκιο!!!Χίλια συγγνώμη!!!12/7/2007 εννοούσα...Μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της μυτιλήνης!

----------


## gvaggelas

Σάββατο χτες και η κίνηση από Χίο προς Πειραιά με τον Θεόφιλο ήταν πεσμένη. Συνολικά φορτώθηκαν 8 νταλίκες, 7 αυτοκίνητα και 2 δίκυκλα.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σάββατο χτες και η κίνηση από Χίο προς Πειραιά με τον Θεόφιλο ήταν πεσμένη. Συνολικά φορτώθηκαν 8 νταλίκες, 7 αυτοκίνητα και 2 δίκυκλα.


Και 7 από Μυτιλήνη,πεθαμένα!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Σάββατο χτες και η κίνηση από Χίο προς Πειραιά με τον Θεόφιλο ήταν πεσμένη. Συνολικά φορτώθηκαν 8 νταλίκες, 7 αυτοκίνητα και 2 δίκυκλα.


Ti ουτε τα φαρικα δεν βγενη να πληροσει!! πο πο??

----------


## MYTILENE

STAREP 362.jpg ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ανοιχτά της Χαραμίδας εν πλώ για Χίο

STAREP 437.jpgΣτο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης παρέα με τη παντόφλα ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ G

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Γιαννη πολυ καλο. Ειναι ωραιο να υπαρχουν στα πλοια πραγματα απο το παρελθον τους γιατι συνηθως ξηλωνονται.(και τι δε θα εδινα να εβρισκα κατι στην Πηνελοπη που να γραφει HORSA)

----------


## Speedkiller

Μιας και σε προηγούμενε ποστ μιλάγαμε για την κίνηση στο πλοίο να πω πως σήμερα ηταν γεμάτο μέχρι καταπέλτη και Γύρω στα 80-120 το πολύ άτομα!Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω όμως είναι αυτό το φοβερό παρκαρισμα... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Τα κεφάλια τα έχω μαυρίσει για ευνόητους λόγους...

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## Speedkiller

Τσσσσ... :Cool: 
Ωραίος!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Έχει πλώράκλα πάντως που δυστυχώς δεν έχει οπτική επαφή ο μέσος επιβάτης.θλίβομαι μόνο για το άθλιο εξωτερικό βάψιμο κάθε φορά που βλέπω το βαπόρι,κρίμα για τη θεοφιλάρα

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μιας και σε προηγούμενε ποστ μιλάγαμε για την κίνηση στο πλοίο να πω πως σήμερα ηταν γεμάτο μέχρι καταπέλτη και Γύρω στα 80-120 το πολύ άτομα!Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω όμως είναι αυτό το φοβερό παρκαρισμα...
> Τα κεφάλια τα έχω μαυρίσει για ευνόητους λόγους...


Από Πειραιά είναι η φώτο φίλε?Αγγίζει τη τελειότητα :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> με πλωρη προς το ακρωτηρι Αγριλια της Ν.Λεσβου
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7801


Που χώθηκες έκει φίλε scoufgian?? :Razz: Πολύ καλή φώτο...

----------


## scoufgian

> Που χώθηκες έκει φίλε scoufgian??Πολύ καλή φώτο...


κοιταξε αμα προσεξεις ,ακριβως απο πανω, υπαρχουν τα τζαμια της γεφυρας.μου προτεινανε, να τους καθαρισω τα τζαμια ,με ανταλλαγμα ,2-3 φωτο:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Mytilene από Πειραιά είναι!Τέτοια φόρτωση να μαι ειλικρινής πρώτη φορά βλέπω...

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## gvaggelas

Μόλις ήρθε ο Θεόφιλος στην Χίο από Μυτιλήνη. Για μία ώρα θα κάνει παρέα με τον Ταξιάρχη ο οποίος βρίσκεται ήδη μέσα. Πάντως με τα όσα βλέπω στην προβλήτα η κίνηση θα είναι πεσμένη σήμερα. Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά οι φωτό είναι από κινητό.

DSC00011.jpg

DSC00014.jpg

DSC00016.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Ας βάλω και μια του αγαπημένου μου ΤΕΟ!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους scoufgian-navigation :Razz: σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

τα σεβη μου .................σε ευχαριστω....................

----------


## navigation

Εδώ και εγώ.....Θερμές ευχαριστίες...επιφυλάσομαι!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## Speedkiller

Και μία από μένα αφιερωμένη σε.... μένα :Razz: 
Σε όσους πάνε τον Θεόφιλο!!!
Αυτή αν μπορούσα θα την έριχνα στη θάλασσα:twisted:!!!Μου χάλασε τη φωτογραφία...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7913


ps:Αν κάποιος την γνωρίζει πείτε της πως την γυρεύω...:twisted:

----------


## scoufgian

> ps:Αν κάποιος την γνωρίζει πείτε της πως την γυρεύω...:twisted:


γνωστη barwoman της μυτιληνης και οχι μονο............. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Τότε τόσο το χειρότερο γι αυτήν...:twisted:

----------


## navigation

> γνωστη barwoman της μυτιληνης και οχι μονο.............


Πως φένεται ο αντρας που γυρνάει στα bar!!!!Κατευθείαν την αναγνώρησε!!ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Ας βάλω και μια του αγαπημένου μου ΤΕΟ!Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους scoufgian-navigationσάρωση0001.jpg


Απο που είναι τραβηγμένη αυτή η φωτογραφία

----------


## Rocinante

> γνωστη barwoman της μυτιληνης και οχι μονο.............


Θελω κανας γνωστος της να ειναι καραβολατρης και να μας βλεπει. Θα σου πω εγω...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....Αυτή αν μπορούσα θα την έριχνα στη θάλασσα:twisted:!!!Μου χάλασε τη φωτογραφία...


Φίλε μου διαφωνώ. Μ' αρέσει η φωτογραφία σου, και όχι βέβαια επειδή είναι ...καλλίγραμμη η ανθρώπινη παρουσία.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε παιδιά αυτό το περίπτερο στην πρύμη του ,εδώ στην Ελλάδα το βάλαμε ?

----------


## cmitsos

κατω τα χέρια μου απο την πρώην μου...! αστειεύομαι...καλα βαγγο σημερα γτ ο ταξιάρχης κορναρε επίμονα οταν έφευγε??

----------


## cmitsos

> Ρε παιδιά αυτό το περίπτερο στην πρύμη του ,εδώ στην Ελλάδα το βάλαμε ?



οχι φίλε μου το είχε ήδη...

----------


## scoufgian

> Ρε παιδιά αυτό το περίπτερο στην πρύμη του ,εδώ στην Ελλάδα το βάλαμε ?


αυτο το περιπτερο ή αλλιως κουτι, οπως το λεει καποιος,το εχει αγορασει ,ο leo για να σου βγαζει φωτογραφιες ,το Δημητρουλα, απο ψηλα...........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Θελω κανας γνωστος της να ειναι καραβολατρης και να μας βλεπει. Θα σου πω εγω...


don't worry.............its true......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγώ παιδιά πλάκα έκανα!!!Απλά η φωτογραφία είχε στοχο μόνο τον θεόφιλο και όχι την πλάτη της κυρίας...Δεν λέω πως είναι άσχημη (η φωτογραφία) αλλά θα μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο αν δεν υπήρχε η εν λόγω κυρία...

----------


## Rocinante

> Ρε παιδιά αυτό το περίπτερο στην πρύμη του ,εδώ στην Ελλάδα το βάλαμε ?


Μαστροκωστα ο cmitsos σου απαντησε εγω σου δινω και αλλες πληροφοριες και φωτογραφιες απο το παρελθον με και χωρις το αυθεραιτο...http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/nils_holgersson_1975.htm

----------


## Rocinante

> don't worry.............its true.........


καλα θα τα πουμε απο κοντα...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Απο που είναι τραβηγμένη αυτή η φωτογραφία


Από το μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού μου :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Ωραία η φώτο?

----------


## Νaval22

Λογικά θα μένεις προς χάλικα αλκειδιού κλπ,πάντως είσαι πολύ τυχερός πάντα ήθελα να είχα σπίτι με θέα τα πλοία

----------


## cmitsos

> Μαστροκωστα ο cmitsos σου απαντησε εγω σου δινω και αλλες πληροφοριες και φωτογραφιες απο το παρελθον με και χωρις το αυθεραιτο...http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/nils_holgersson_1975.htm


μια χαρα ενημερωμένο σε βλέπω φίλε μου!! μπράβο!

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## cmitsos

θυμαμαι μια φιγουρα της νελ δεν θα τον ονομάσω καν που έλεγε κάναμε μια μεγάλη συμφωνία με τους κορεάτες!!! τεράστια εταιρια και πολλά λεφτα!

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιός τα έφαγε???

----------


## Leo

Οι Αίολοι...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Οι Αίολοι...


Και όχι μόνο :Wink: ..........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όσο κι αν είναι ασυγχώρητο για σύζυγο καραβολάτρη, είναι 100&#37; αληθινό και δεν αντέχω στον πειρασμό να μην το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

Αυτό το Σ/Κ θα είμαστε οικογενειακώς στη Χίο για ένα γάμο συγγενούς.
Εγώ θα φύγω σήμερα, η σύζυγος με τον γιό φύγανε χθες με το Νήσος Χίος.

Χθες το βράδυ λοιπόν αφού φτάσανε στη Χίο και εγκατεστάθησαν στο ξενοδοχείο (στο Βροντάδο) με παίρνει τηλέφωνο η γυναίκα μου (κατά τις 9), καταμαγεμένη (δεν είχε ξαναπάει στη Χίο), και ακολουθεί η παρακάτω περιγραφή :

''Γιώργο μου δεν σου λέω τίποτα !!! Μια μαγεία !!! Φτάσαμε στο ξενοδοχείο που μας κλείσανε δωμάτιο. Είναι μπροστά στη θάλασσα και απέναντι βλέπεις τα φωτάκια από την Τουρκία. Η θάλασσα είναι φανταστική (σούρουπο γαρ), γεμάτη με μικρές βαρκούλες και αυτή τη στιγμή περνάει ακριβώς μπροστά ένα πλοίο που το λένε .........''ΝΕL LINES''. :lol::lol::lol:

Όπως καταλάβατε βέβαια το πλοίο που λεγόταν ...''NEL LINES'' ήταν ο Θεόφιλος που χθες το βράδυ βρισκόταν στη Χίο.

----------


## scoufgian

Γιωργο καταπληκτικο το κειμενο............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

> Όσο κι αν είναι ασυγχώρητο για σύζυγο καραβολάτρη, είναι 100% αληθινό και δεν αντέχω στον πειρασμό να μην το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.


Εχει πλακα οντως :Very Happy: . Παντως ειναι ακριβως η (αναμενομενη και φυσιολογικη)αντιδραση οσων δεν ασχολουνται με τα πλοια και μαλιστα σε βαθμο οπως εμεις. Λιγο πολλοι ολοι μας εχουμε ζησει πολλες παρομοιες φασεις. Παντως οφειλεις τωρα στη Χιο να κανεις στην οικογενεια μερικα μαθηματα καραβολατρειας :Very Happy: .

----------


## sylver23

kala  να περασεις στην χιο εσπρεσσο .χαιρετησματα στο σοι μου στο βρονταδο.χαχα.ακουω κ εγω τους φιλους μου που ακουνε superfast k nomizoun oti einai  ta highspeed ,superferry κ νομιζουν παλι το ιδιο κ γενικα μπλεκουν τα μπαντζακια τους.παμε κ ενα κουιζ .ποσες ωρες θα κανει ο εσπρεσσο με θεοφιλο για χιο??(ή να πω καλυτερα μερες??? :Razz:  :Razz: )καλο ταξιδι

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## marioskef

Τιν Τιν Τιν επισης παρακαλείται να κυκλώσει την φιγούρα του στην φωτογραφία γιατί σίγουρα εκείνη την ώρα ήταν στο κατάστρωμα.

----------


## gvaggelas

Θα δω μήπως τον εντοπίσω στο λιμάνι την ώρα που κατεβαίνει από το πλοίο.

----------


## geogre222

στις ειδησεισ λενε για το θεοφιλο οτι προσαραξε σε ξερα μεταξυ ινουσον και χιου το ais χιου το δινει εκει   www.pmi.gr/pmi.gr/aischios.htm

----------


## Leo

Άνοίχθηκε νέο θέμα " Ρήγμα στο Θεόφιλος ". Παρακαλώ γράφετε εκεί τα σχετικά με αυτό.

----------


## JASON12345

> Τιν!Τιν!Τιν!Ανακοινωση:Παρακαλειται ο κυριος ,που επεβαινε, στο παρακατω πλοιο ,σημερα,να προσελθει με υλικο,τη Δευτερα ,το αργοτερο τη Τριτη, γιατι αλλιως θα χει κυρωσεις.........Ευχαριστω!Τιν!Τιν!Τιν!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8366


Πιανής μέρας είναι η φωτό;

----------


## scoufgian

> Πιανής μέρας είναι η φωτό;


της Παρασκευης 27-6-2008

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλώς σας βρήκα θαλασσόλυκοι !!!

¶ρε *Γιάννη*, εσύ καλά μου τα 'λεγες, εγώ δεν σ' άκουγα.  :Wink: 

Φίλε μου *sylver23* κάναμε για Χίο με τον Θεόφιλο την Παρασκευή *9,5 ώρες γεμάτες*. 
Φύγαμε από Πειραιά 7 το απόγευμα και φτάσαμε 4,5 το πρωί του Σαββάτου.

Φίλε *marioskef* δυστυχώς δεν φαίνομαι στην φώτο του φίλου scoofgian, γιατί εκείνη τη στιγμή το ...φωτογραφικό ενδιαφέρον 
ήταν στην αριστερή πλευρά του πλοίου όπου και βρισκόμουν.

Εντυπώσεις μου από το πλοίο ίσως σας μεταφέρω κάποια άλλη στιγμή, αφού αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται σε πρόβλημα και δεν θα ήταν σωστό.  :Wink: 

Εύχομαι πάντως να μην ισχύουν αυτά που διάβασα στο thread με το ατύχημα του, σχετικά με το αν θα ξαναταξιδέψει, 
και να μην ήταν αυτός (στον οποίο βρισκόμουν και εγώ) ο τελευταίος του απόπλους από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

*ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ... ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 27-6ου.*

THEOFILOS_01.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ουτε στην οικογενεια Μητσοτακη να ανηκαμε βρε Γιωργο................................:mrgreen::mr  green:

----------


## JASON12345

Γρουσούζηδες... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## dimitris!

Εχω κλείσει 19 Αυγούστου επιστροφή δε πιστεύω μέχρι τότε  ο βαπόραρος μας να είναι εκτός???

----------


## Leo

Αισιόδοξο σε βρίσκω Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## cmitsos

χαχαχα με λισσος θα πας φίλε μου αποτι φαινεται :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*3.30*, άγρια μεσάνυχτα, Σάββατο 28 Ιουνίου στην πρύμη του Θεόφιλος, εν πλω για Χίο. Μία ...διαφορετική φωτογραφία, που ελπίζω να σας αρέσει.

Ξέρετε πολλούς τρελλούς που άγρια μεσάνυχτα τριγυρνάνε για να τραβήξουν φωτογραφίες σε ένα μισοσκότεινο πλοίο ???  :Razz: 

THEOFILOS.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε μια φότο π μ αρέσει αφάνταστα μπράβο φίλε αν σου πω ότι και γώ όταν ταξιδεύω προτειμώ να κάνω βόλτες από το να πάω να κλειστώ μέσαα
ΤΡΕΛΟΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγώ παιδιά από τις 12-13 ώρες που κάνω με τη Νελ για Μυτιλήνη τις 10 τις περνάω στα καταστρώματα...Πονάνε τα πόδια μου από την ορθοστασία (γιατι αν δεν πας στα κάγκελα δε λέει) αλλά δε φεύγω...Μόνο στο θεόφιλο είχε καθίσματα κοντα στα κάγκελα στην πρύμνη να χαζέυεις τη θάλασσα...Α ρε κακόμοιρε Θεόφιλε τι σου μελλε να πάθεις... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

O Θεόφιλος με τα συνιάλα της LG εν πλω...Την έχω πάρει από την gallery του εφοπλιστή!

Η φωτογραφία είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετική!!!Ο θεόφιλος σχίζει το ατελείωτο πέλαγος...Αυτό το ατελείωτο μπλε...Μακάρι να ξερα από που έχει τραβηχθεί...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8642

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φιλους ΝΕΛιτες.Ο Θεοφιλος με τα χρωματα που τον αγαπησατε αναχωρει ενδοξος απο το λιμανι του Πειραια στις 1/8/2007. :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Και αφού έβαλε ο φίλος μας το ΤΕΟ να φεύγει από το Πειραιά ,ας βάλω και γώ μια με τα παλιά του χρώματα να φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, ένα χειμωνιάτικο απόγευμα -μετά από απαγορευτικό-!!!Για όλους τους Μυτιλήνιούς του forum-και όσους αισθάνονται Μυτιληνιοί :Very Happy:  :Wink: σάρωση0019.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Παιδιά επειδή το θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό να ξεκαθαριστει  το εξής:όσοι είχαμε κλείσει τον Αυγουστο εισιτήρια με Θεόφιλο(και λογικά είμαστε αρκετοί χιλιάδες ) τι γίνεται με αυτά τα εισιτήρια???τα χάνουμε??? μεταφέρονται στο Λισσός????οποιος γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει παρακαλώ...

----------


## scoufgian

> Για όλους τους Μυτιλήνιούς του forum-και όσους αισθάνονται Μυτιληνιοί


μονο και μονο, γι αυτο που ειπες,εχεις ενα τραπεζι κερασμα ,απο μενα ,οταν ερθεις Αθηνα.Προσωπικα με σκλαβωσες.............

----------


## Νaval22

> O Θεόφιλος με τα συνιάλα της LG εν πλω..Μακάρι να ξερα από που έχει τραβηχθεί..


Λογικά απο κάποιο ύψωμα σε Σκαμνιά η Εφταλού περναει αρκετά κοντά απο κεί όταν πάει θεσσαλονική,είχα πάει και εγώ μια μέρα εκεί έτοιμος με το 12καρι ζουμ για απίστευτες φωτογραφίες και η θεοφιλάρα έξυσε τη τουρκία,οπότε μείναμε με το ζούμ

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε MYTILENE!!!(προσωπικά και είμαι κ αισθάνομαι έτσι...)

----------


## Speedkiller

Και να αφιερώσω και γω αυτήν σε όλους τους Μυτιληνιούς και μη που αγάπησαν αυτό το πλοίο...Εγώ το αγαπώ όσο κανένα!!!

Ο θεόφιλος λίγα μόλις μέτρα έξω απ το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8747

----------


## marioskef

> Παιδιά επειδή το θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό να ξεκαθαριστει  το εξής:όσοι είχαμε κλείσει τον Αυγουστο εισιτήρια με Θεόφιλο(και λογικά είμαστε αρκετοί χιλιάδες ) τι γίνεται με αυτά τα εισιτήρια???τα χάνουμε??? μεταφέρονται στο Λισσός????οποιος γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει παρακαλώ...


Προφανώς δεν χάνεις τα χρήματα σου. Δικαιούσαι επιστροφή στο ακέραιο... Ή αλλαγή ημερομηνίας σε κάποιο από το δρομολόγιο του Μυτ/Ταξ.
Από αυτά που έχω καταλάβει μέχρι νεοτέρας το Λισσός είναι ανεξάρτητο στη γραμμή,οπότε τα εισητήρια δεν μεταφέρονται αυτόματα σε αυτό. Τώρα αν σε βολεύεουν οι ημερομηνίες πολύ απλά ακυρώνεις το εισητήριο με το Θεόφιλος και αγοράζεις εκ νέου με το Λισσός.
Αλήθεια τιμές από ΑΝΕΚ έχουμε; φαντάζομαι χονδρικά στα επίπεδα της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## noulos

> Παιδιά επειδή το θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό να ξεκαθαριστει το εξής:όσοι είχαμε κλείσει τον Αυγουστο εισιτήρια με Θεόφιλο(και λογικά είμαστε αρκετοί χιλιάδες ) τι γίνεται με αυτά τα εισιτήρια???τα χάνουμε??? μεταφέρονται στο Λισσός????οποιος γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει παρακαλώ...


Τα εισιτήρια έχουν να κάνουν με το δρομολόγιο κυρίως και μετά με το πλοίο. Οπότε αφού το Λισσός αναλαμβάνει τα συγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια σίγουρα τα εισιτήρια ισχύουν. Καλό πάντως θα είναι να επικοινωνήσεις με την ΝΕΛ μήπως και χρειάζονται κάποια αλλαγή (που το θεωρώ απίθανο) για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.

----------


## marioskef

Από όσο έχω καταλάβει το Λισσός δεν αναλαμβάνει τα δρομολόγια του Θεόφιλος... Και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος για αυτό.
Ως εκ τούτου τα εισητήρια δεν μεταφέρονται αυτόματα στο Λισσός. Πρέπει ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος να κινήσει την διαδικασία όσο είναι νωρίς, γιατί μπορεί να μπήκε έκτατα στη γραμμή αλλά πιστέψτε με τα εισητήρια του Αυγούστου θα εξαντληθούν αρκετά σύντομα. Και ενδεχομένος κάποιος που δεν το γνώριζε να πάει στο Λιμάνι την συγκεκριμένη μέρα και να ...ψάχνετε. Γιατί εντάξει, αυτές τις μέρες, όποιος έρθει θα μπορεσει να αλλάξει εύκολοα σε ΑΝΕΚ, 15αυγουστο όμως?

----------


## noulos

> Από όσο έχω καταλάβει το Λισσός δεν αναλαμβάνει τα δρομολόγια του Θεόφιλος... Και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος για αυτό.
> Ως εκ τούτου τα εισητήρια δεν μεταφέρονται αυτόματα στο Λισσός. Πρέπει ο κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος να κινήσει την διαδικασία όσο είναι νωρίς, γιατί μπορεί να μπήκε έκτατα στη γραμμή αλλά πιστέψτε με τα εισητήρια του Αυγούστου θα εξαντληθούν αρκετά σύντομα. Και ενδεχομένος κάποιος που δεν το γνώριζε να πάει στο Λιμάνι την συγκεκριμένη μέρα και να ...ψάχνετε. Γιατί εντάξει, αυτές τις μέρες, όποιος έρθει θα μπορεσει να αλλάξει εύκολοα σε ΑΝΕΚ, 15αυγουστο όμως?


Αν δεν έχει αναλάβει τα δρομολόγιά του Θεόφιλου τότε πολύ σωστά τα λες. Πρέπει να ακυρωθούν τα παλιά (η ΝΕΛ νομίζω ότι είναι υποχρεωμένη να επιστρέψει τα χρήματα και όχι να τα κάνει απλά open) και να εκδοθούν εγκαίρως για το Λισσός ή άλλο.

----------


## marioskef

Ναι είναι υποχρεωμένη αν το θέλει ο επιβάτης να επιστραφούν τα χρήματα.
Τώρα για την έγκαιρη έκδοση του νεου εισητηρίου αυτό είναι κάτι που εξαρτάται από το κάθε επιβάτη

----------


## APTERAKIAS

Μόλις είδα στο ais ότι είναι πίσω από την Άνδρο και κινήται με πάρα πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα κάτω των 10 κόμβων,που λογικά έρχεται στο Πέραμα.

----------


## navigation

Τελικά που θα πάει?Πέραμα...Ελευσίνα...Σκαραμαγκα...ή Πειραιά? Μην τ΄ρεχουμε άδικα σε λάθος μέρος :Wink: 
Και τα ΙΧ που θα τα ξεφορτώσει?

----------


## dimitris

Το AIS δινει αφιξη Πειραια 09:45 τωρα που θα παει αγνωστο...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελικά που θα πάει?Πέραμα...Ελευσίνα...Σκαραμαγκα...ή Πειραιά? Μην τ΄ρεχουμε άδικα σε λάθος μέρος


Φίλε μου navigation αν θέλεις στα σίγουρα να δεις το πλοίο και να το φωτογραφήσεις πήγαινε και στήσου το πρωί στο κόκκινο του Πειραιά.
 Όπου και να πάει από εκεί θα περάσει *σίγουρα*. 




> ...
> Και τα ΙΧ που θα τα ξεφορτώσει?


Δεν τα ξεφόρτωσε στη Χίο ??? Δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω.

----------


## sylver23

αυτην την στιγμη θεοφιλος κ μυτιληνη με κατευθυνση προς πειραια συναντιοντε στο καβο ντορο(στενο καφηρεα)
θεοφιλος=8 κομβοι
μυτιληνη=17.2

----------


## apari

> Τελικά που θα πάει?Πέραμα...Ελευσίνα...Σκαραμαγκα...ή Πειραιά? Μην τ΄ρεχουμε άδικα σε λάθος μέρος
> Και τα ΙΧ που θα τα ξεφορτώσει?


Στην πρωινή εκπομπή στην ΝΕΤ είπαν οτι έχει ξεφορτώσει τα οχηματα στην Χιο και οτι κατευθύνεται προς Σκαραμαγκα με αναμενόμενη ώρα άφιξης τις 10:00

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν σκεφτείς ότι η ώρα είναι 09.30 και το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο ύψος του Ελληνικού, υπολόγιζε κατά τις 11 για να είσαι μέσα.  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Ο Θεοφιλος ειναι στην κιτρινη και περιμενει πλοηγο... Καλημερες!
 παρελαβε πλοηγο και παει Σκαραμαγκα.

----------


## dimitris

το traffic μας δουλευει μια Σκαραμαγκα λεει , μια Ελευσινα...

----------


## mastrovasilis

ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ ? ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 11......... ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ!!!!!!! ΤΟ AIS TVRA TO DEIXNEI 10.5 knots ΠΡΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ

----------


## JASON12345

Έφτασε!!!Επιτέλους τέλειωσε αυτή η ταλαιπωρία!!

----------


## giannisk88

> Έφτασε!!!Επιτέλους τέλειωσε αυτή η ταλαιπωρία!!


Δόξα το Θεο πραγματικά έφτασε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.Αν είναι κάποιος εκει κοντά ας μας λέει τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *giannisk88* αν το πλοίο πήγαινε σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη δεξαμενή όλο και κάτι θα βλέπαμε, όλο και κάποια φωτογραφία θα τραβαγαμε.

Στο Σκαραμαγκά όμως, πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα..... :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## Νικόλας

Σήμερα σκάνε κάτι επιβάτες το πρωί στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ περίπου μισή ώρα η μία δεν θυμάμε καλά και ρωτάνε τον πατέρα μου ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΥΡΙΕ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ λεει ναι και αρχιζει ο επιβάτης ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ Π ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΧ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ Π ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 10 ΜΕ 11 ε και του λέει ο πατέρασ μου ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και αμέσως μετά έφυγε νευριασμένος με το βαπόρι και την εταιρία και πηγε και ΄ρωτησε εκεί π βγάζουν εισιτήρια και μια άλλη φόρα πετάχτηκε μια και άρχιζε και έλεγε από τύχη σωθήκαμε η παναγία μας έσωσε και τετοια τρελά αχ αχ τι να πεις ο καθ ένας το βλέπει αλλίως

----------


## marsant

Παιδια δικιο εχει και ο κοσμος να φωναζει.Εχουν μενει τοσες μερες χωρις τα αμαξια τους και μερικοι μπορει να μην εχουν και αλλο μεταφορικο μεσο.Για καθηστε εχει περασει πανω απο 1/5 βδομαδα να περιμενουν τα Ι.Χ τους οι ανθρωποι.Λογικο να εχουν αγανακτησει και να τα βαζουν με ολους!

----------


## Speedkiller

Έχει δίκιο όντως αλλά θα προτιμούσε να μετακινηθεί το πλοίο βιαστικα με κινδυνο να χαθούν όλα ή να περιμένουν για να πάρουν τα πράγματα τους σώα???Το όποιο λάθος έγινε κατα την πρόσκρουση!Η εταιρεία μετά δεν μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο..

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Speedkiller αυτη ειναι η αλλη οψη του νομισματος που δεν νοιαζει το κοσμο.Δηλαδη τι θα πρεπει να ζητησουν και συγνωμη στη ΝΕΛ που φωναζουν για τα αυτοκινητα τους,η να τους ευχαριστησουν που τελικα ηρθανε τα αμαξια τους?Οσο για το τι θα επρεπε να κανει η εταιρια δεν θα κρινω εγω τι,αυτοι αλλωστε ξερουν καλυτερα.Δεν μιλαμε ομως για 3-4 μερες αναμονης αλλα σχεδον 2 βδομαδες.Αυτη ειναι η προσωπικη μου αποψη,μπορει να ειμαι και λαθος..

----------


## Speedkiller

Όχι δεν με κατάλαβες...Συμφωνώ μαζί σου!!!Απλά είναι μάταια η αντίδραση του κόσμου(όσον αφορά την τροπή των γεγονότων)...Αυτό θέλω να πω!Το μόνο που προσφέρει είναι συναισθηματική εκτόνωση...Το μόνο που μπορούσαν να κάνουν είναι υπομονή!!!Τίποτα άλλο...

----------


## Leo

Φίλε marsant, θα είχες να προτείνεις μια άλλη λύση? Θεωρώ έχοντας επίγνωση του τι και πώς το λέω ότι η ΝΕΛ χειρίστηκε το θέμα του Θεόφιλος υποδειγματικά. Κραυγές θα υπήρχαν έτσι κι αλλιώς, τώρα το θέμα της καθυστέρισης παράδοσης τον αυτοκινήτων/αποσκευών θα έχεις ακουστά τον όρο " ανωτέρα Βία " ε? Αυτό λοιπόν είναι και όποιος είναι δισαρετημένος έχει και δικαστική οδό για τα περαιτέρω.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Speekiller δεν διαφωνησα μαζι σου πουθενα.Σωστα τα ειπες απλα ειπα οτι αυτο δεν ενδιαφερει τον κοσμο αν εδρασε σωστα η εταιρια κ.τ.λ.Κοιτανε την ουσια που ετσι και αλλιως και εμεις να ειμασταν στη θεση τους, να ειμασταν καπως.Εμεις τα βλεπουμε πιο 50-50 γιατι ειμαστε απ'εξω.Η ουσια λοιπον ειναι οτι κατληγουμε και οι 2 οτι η εκτονωση που βγαινει ειναι δικαιολογμενη απο τον κοσμο.

----------


## Νaval22

Χωρίς να έχω σκοπό να υποστηρίξω την εταιρεία (για να μη παρεξηγηθώ) νομίζω πως είναι γενικά στη νοοτροπία του κόσμου να φωνάζει και να χαλάει το κόσμο,δεν είναι αυτός ο κανόνας αλλά το 90% ζεί για τη φασαρία και τον εντυπωσιασμό όποιος έχει βρεθεί στο λιμάνι σε γεγονότα όπως καθυστερήσεις και βλάβες και έχει δεί πως ορμάνε στις κάμερες να βρίσουν και να κατασπαράξουν τιες κακές εταιρείες με καταλαβαίνει,είναι λοιπόν καθαρά θέμα επιπέδου πως άλλοι κάνουν υπομονή και δεν προκαλούν ακόμα και αν μέσα τους βράζουν,απλά είναι εκείνοι που κατανοούν ότι κάποτε μπορεί να πάει κάτι στραβά και δεν ξεσπάνε σε κάμερες και σε όποιον υπάλληλο της εταιρείας βρούν μπροστά τους.Δεν λέω τους λείπουν τα αυτοκίνητα τους και έχουν δίκιο,αλλά στη τελική έγινε ένα ατύχημα λίγο λογική επιτέλους

----------


## Νικόλας

stefane P μαζί σου δίκαιο έχεις και έχει αποδειχθεί σε ότι συμβαίνει αυτό π λές και στο κάτω κάτω την αποζημίωση θα την πάρουν τα αμάξια και αποσκευές θα τις πάρουν δεν έπαθα ούτε γρατζουνιά και μετά έρχεται και βρίζει φωνάζει και λέει διάφορες ασυναρτησίες ε δεν γίνεται

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όλοι έχουν δίκιο. Και *δεν το λέω* ειρωνικά.

Και η εταιρεία, αλλά και όσοι ταξίδευαν και στερήθηκαν για πάνω από μία εβδομάδα τα οχήματα τους.

Η εκ του ασφαλούς κριτική είναι πάντα η καλύτερη και πιό άνετη κριτική.
Όταν όμως βρισκόμαστε εμείς στην δύσκολη θέση τι γίνεται ???

Δεν τολμώ καν να φανταστώ πως θα είχα αντιδράσει αν δεν ήμουν επιβάτης του Θεόφιλου την προηγούμενη μέρα του ατυχήματος, και βρισκόμουν στο πλοίο όταν έγινε το ατύχημα. *Σίγουρα όμως θα είχα τρελλαθεί*.

Μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο είχα *ΟΛΟ* τον επαγγελματικό μου εξοπλισμό. Φωτογραφικές μηχανές, φακούς, στούντιο φλας, τρίποδα, βιντεοκάμερες, φωτιστικά.......... Και το αυτοκίνητο ''απροσπέλαστο''. Ξέρετε όλοι πολύ καλά πως στριμώχνουν τα αυτοκίνητα στα πλοία. Όταν είχα φτάσει στη Χίο περίμενα γύρω στα δέκα λεπτά όχι για να μπω στο αυτοκίνητο, αλλά απλά και μόνο για να μπορέσω να φτάσω σε αυτό.

Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν ξέρω πως θα είχα αντιδράσει, και η εκ του ασφαλούς κριτική είναι πάντα η καλύτερη. Ξέρω όμως ότι για μία εβδομάδα και, θα ήμουν ''τελείως νεκρός'' σαν επαγγελματίας και μαζί και ο οπερατέρ που ήταν μαζί μου.

----------


## Νaval22

ο θεοφίλαρος άσπρος και γερός το καλοκαίρι του 07 έξω απο τη μυτιλήνη

----------


## esperos

Έλα  Στέφανε  και  μία  από  μένα  για  σένα  και  για  τον  Polykas.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Espere γιατι μόνο σε αυτούς????Ε????Για απολογήσου... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## aris A

kalispera uparxei kanena neo apo ton theo k kamia foto apo t naupigeia pou einai twra????

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά εγώ ξέρω ότι το πλοίο χάνει την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νικόλα αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο, και ταυτόχρονα το πιό καλό σενάριο που μπορούμε να περιμένουμε για το πλοίο.

Μετά από όσα έχουμε ακούσει, το να χάσει μόνο την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν είναι ''ότι το καλύτερο''.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aris A

pantws dn perimena na exei tetoia tyxh to vapori thimamai teleutaia fora pou taksidepsa mazi tou to 2004! tote pou htan me ta xromata ths LG htan ena apo ta kalutera taksidia m sti MYTILENE mias kai eimai apo ekei pantos tis perissoteres fores taksideva me to MYTILENE K 2 FORES ME TO MYKONOS

----------


## Νaval22

> παιδιά εγώ ξέρω ότι το πλοίο χάνει την καλοκαιρινή σεζόν


Δλδ έχει άρχισει η επισκευή και μας απασχολεί μόνο το πότε θα τελιώσει,μακάρι να είναι έτσι

----------


## Νικόλας

Starfane P περιμένουν να σταματήσει η διαρροή πετρελαίου για να το ανεβάσουν σεξαμενή αλλίως δεν μπορεί να πάει

----------


## aris A

se ligo anevazw foto tou THEO apo ta naupigeia Skaramaga

----------


## aris A

o lavwmenos THEO

----------


## aris A

KAI ALLES 2

----------


## konigi

Πολύ ωραίες,αλλά αν ήταν απο μεσα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα...

----------


## aris A

hmoun kapou ekei kontak eipa n vgalw merikes den mporousa n paw apo konta gt den prolavena isws kapoios allos na ta kataferei

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν πειράζει φίλε Άρη!Και αυτό είναι υπεραρκετό!!!Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## aris A

thelw na sas po oti aurio to proi stin proini ekpompi tou ALPHA tha deiksoun video dokomento apo tin topothetisi twn epithematwn apo tous dites ston THEO alla kai tin ksefortosi twn oxhmatwn k.t.l prin apo ligo to akousa sto kentriko deltio eidisewn opoios thelei mporei na tin parakolouthisei

----------


## sylver23

οταν λες το πρωι?

----------


## marsant

Λογικα θα λεει μετα τις 7 το πρωι στην εκπομπη του Αυτια.

----------


## sylver23

ωχ ωχ κ δεν μπορω να τον βλεπω........... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## dimitris

Nαι ειναι στην πρωινη εκπομπη του ALPHA που ξεκινα στις 06:00 εως 10:00 νομιζω, δεν ειναι ο Αυτιας...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γιατί το λες αυτό φίλε μου ??? Μέλι ...στάζει το στόμα του ανθρώπου.  :Razz: 

Ένα πρόχειρο παράδειγμα του τι θα ακούσεις αύριο :

_''Το Θεοφιλάκι, που χτύπησε στο βραχάκι, και οι καυμένοι οι επιβατούληδες που κατέβηκαν με τις βαρκούλες στην θαλασσίτσα.....''_  :Razz:

----------


## aris A

sostos o dimitris einai h ekpompi tou Nikou Manesi STUDIO ALPHA twra h ekpompi ksekina stis 6 allo pote tha deiksei to thema tou THEO den to gnorizw

----------


## dimitris

xaxaxa...Espresso Venezia σωστα :Razz:  
ναι κανονικα ειναι η εκπομπη του Μανεση αλλα καποιοι αλλοι την κανουν τωρα λογο οτι οι γνωστοι τηλεσταρ εχουν πιασει τις παραλιες...

----------


## sylver23

χαχα.ωραιος.κ περιμενει τωρα να μπει στην δεξαμενουλα αμα σταματησουν τα πετραιλεακια,για να δουνε το -τεραστιο ρηγμα-ωπ εδω δεν τον συμφερει να βαλει υποκοριστικα.χααχχαχαχ σε πιασαμε αυτια


(συνεχεια απο εσπρεσο)

----------


## Leo

Μπραβο σας παιδάκια εσπρεσσάκια, δημητράκια και συλβεράκια με κάνατε και γέλασα πολύ... είστε ωραίοιιι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

παιδιά επειδή εγώ θα κοιμάμαι αν θέλετε ανεβάστε το βίντεο εδω :Very Happy:

----------


## cmitsos

λέτε να το κάνει κομματάκια η νελ??

----------


## mastrovasilis

Τελικά το βιντεάκι το είδε κάποιος? :Confused:

----------


## apollo_express

Είδα ένα απόσπασμα που ήταν ο δύτης μπροστά από ένα τμήμα του ρήγματος και μετά ένα άλλο που συγκολλούσε ένα έλασμα.

----------


## giannisk88

Έχει ανέβει μήπως αυτό το βίντεο ή κατι παρόμοιο πουθενά??
youtube κτλ?

----------


## alcaeos

> Είδα ένα απόσπασμα που ήταν ο δύτης μπροστά από ένα τμήμα του ρήγματος και μετά ένα άλλο που συγκολλούσε ένα έλασμα.


 ti sigkekrimeno video to eida kai egw alla den xerw an exei kiklofwrisei sto internet

----------


## konigi

Δείτε σας παρακαλώ λίγο αυτό και πείτε μου σε περίπτωση σύγκρουσης ποιος έχει την ευθύνη!!!!Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου...Κόντρες στη θάλασσα!!!και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε ποιός φταίει για τα ατυχήματα...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M62FuuJ2H6g

----------


## giannisk88

> Δείτε σας παρακαλώ λίγο αυτό και πείτε μου σε περίπτωση σύγκρουσης ποιος έχει την ευθύνη!!!!Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου...Κόντρες στη θάλασσα!!!και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε ποιός φταίει για τα ατυχήματα...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M62FuuJ2H6g


Πιστεύω οτι δεν είνια και τόσο τραγικό γεγονός!!
Είναι μια προσπέραση κατα τη γνώμη μου απλά!!!Δε το θεωρώ ως κόντρα και δέ θεωρώ οτι είναι και πολύ επικίνδυνο καθως οι αποστάσεις είναι πολύ καλές αν και στην αρχή λίγο περίεργες!!

----------


## konigi

Και αν φιλε Γιαννη γινόταν εκεί το πραφ?τι θα λέγαμε παλι μετα?

----------


## giannisk88

> Και αν φιλε Γιαννη γινόταν εκεί το πραφ?τι θα λέγαμε παλι μετα?


Αν γινόταν το μπάμ φίλε μου πραγματικά θα ήταν το πιό βλακώδες και ηλίθειο λάθος που έχει κάνει ποτε καπετάνιος!!!Ηταν όντως όμως ριψοκίνδυνο καθώς αν ου μη γένειτω κολούσε το τιμόνι π.χ. θα θρυνούσαμε διστυχώς πάρα πολλά θύματα απο βλακεία!!

----------


## konigi

Ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα να επισημάνω και εγώ!!!Αυτές οι εξυπνάδες να έλλειπαν και όλα θα ήταν μια χαρά!!

----------


## sylver23

εμενα δεν μου φανηκε τραγικο.το τιμονι τινος να κολλουσε??γιατι κ να κολλουσε δεν πιστευω να γινοτανε κατι,αφου στην αρχη το δημητρουλα πηγαινε πισω απο το θεοφιλο κ μετα εστριψε αριστερα.η μονη περιπτωση τρακαρισματος θα ηταν να τραβηξει χειροφρενο ο θεοφιλος.φυσικα κανω πλακα με την λεξη χειροφρενο .

----------


## giannisk88

> εμενα δεν μου φανηκε τραγικο.το τιμονι τινος να κολλουσε??


Του Δημητρούλα εννοούσα αλλα το ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα φίλε μου.Ο δίαβολος έχει πολλα ποδάρια!!!

----------


## sylver23

ki egv θα θελα να μουν.βασικα στο δημητρουλα εκει που ηταν αυτος με την καμερα.κατω απο την γεφυρα

----------


## marsant

Παιδια μην τα βλεπουμε ολα τραγικα!Φανταστειτε οτι την προηγουμενη δεκαετια ολο τετοιες κοντρες γινοντουσταν.Παντως αυτοι που ηταν πανω στα πλοια το απολαυσαν,πολυ θα ηθελα να ημουν στη θεση τους.

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλά το βιντεάκι είναι τέλειο!!! Τρελένομαι για τέτοια σκηνικά... Ο καπετάνιος του Δημητρούλα βλεποντας τους επιβάτες στο κατάστρωμα πρέπει να τσίταρε το καράβι...

----------


## jvrou

Πραγματικά μόλις πήρε χαμπάρι ο καπετάνιος του Δημητρούλα κάμερα πρέπει να το σανίδωσε. Αυτός πάλι του Θεόφιλου δεν έκανε κάτι. Δεν ξέρω μήπως το Δημητρούλα έχει τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά σε κόμβους;;
Παλιότερα τέτοιου είδους κόντρες ήταν πιο συχνές ιδιαιτέρως πηγαίνοντας προς Πειραιά!

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτή τη διαφορά φίλε μου μόνο αν ήταν Blue Star θα την έβλεπες που τα "πατάνε" τα πλοία τους!Τώρα από ΝΕΛ και GA ποτέ μην είσαι σίγουρος για το πόσο πάει το καθένα...Εκεί η ταχύτητα των πλοίων μετριέται καθαρά σε ευρώ... :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Κόντρες στη θάλασσα!!!*και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε ποιός φταίει για τα ατυχήματα*...


Φίλε μου *konigi* θα ήμουν ο τελευταίος που θα επικροτούσε οποιουδήποτε είδους ''κόντρες''. Τις θεωρώ αχρείαστες και βλακώδεις. 

Από την άλλη όμως όσο και να ανατρέξω στο παρελθόν δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κανένα ατύχημα που να οφειλόταν σε κάποια κόντρα.

Κι αν πάμε στα πιο σύγχρονα ατυχήματα, ούτε του Σαμίνα, ούτε του Sea Diamond, ούτε το πιό πρόσφατο του Θεόφιλου.

Στην ανθρώπινη βλακεία και έπαρση ναί, αλλά στις κόντρες.....  :Confused:

----------


## STRATHGOS

AFOU DEN FAGANE KAMIA KLISI APO TO LIMENARXEIO PALI KALA NA LEME!!!:?

----------


## jumpman

Το πλοίο φαίνεται να πήγε στα Αμπελάκια σύμφωνα με το ais.Δε μου αρέσει αυτό το νέο.Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί πήγε εκεί;

----------


## marsant

Kαι εγω το παρατηρησα αυτο και απορρησα.Μακαρι να μην ειναι αυτο που μου περναει και απο το δικο μυαλο φιλε Jumpman.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χωρίς καν να ανέβει δεξαμενή ??? Πράγματι περίεργο και όχι ευοίωνο νέο... :Sad: 

Ας ελπίσουμε πως πήγε εκεί για κάποιο τεχνικό λόγο που δεν μπορούμε να φανταστούμε......  :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Μήπως,λέω μήπως ανέβει δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα??? :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και να είναι έκθετο μπροστά σε εκατοντάδες διερχόμενα μάτια και δεκάδες φωτογραφικές μηχανές ???

Και γιατί δεν ανέβηκε στου Σκαραμαγκά όπου βρισκόταν επί δέκα μέρες ??? Δεν τα βρήκαν στην τιμή και στο Πέραμα του κάναν σκόντο ???

Δεν ξέρω, τίποτα βέβαια Κώστα μου δεν αποκλείεται, αλλά.......

Και για να έχουμε και μία εικόνα, το πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται σε *αυτό το σημείο*, στην Κυνοσούρα και όχι στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## karystos

Δυστυχώς οι προοπτικές δεν ήσαν ευοίωνες από την πρώτη στιγμή. Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι η μηχανή, αλλά και η γάστρα έχει πάθει φοβερή ζημιά. Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι το πλοίο δεν θα ανέβει καθόλου σε δεξαμενή και ότι βρισκόμαστε στο στάδιο των διαπραγματεύσεων μεταξύ πλοιοκτητών, ασφαλιστών και ενδιαφερομένων αγοραστών για προφανή χρήση. Κρίμα.

----------


## Leo

> Δυστυχώς οι προοπτικές δεν ήσαν ευοίωνες από την πρώτη στιγμή. Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι η μηχανή, αλλά και η γάστρα έχει πάθει φοβερή ζημιά. Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι το πλοίο δεν θα ανέβει καθόλου σε δεξαμενή και ότι βρισκόμαστε στο στάδιο των διαπραγματεύσεων μεταξύ πλοιοκτητών, ασφαλιστών και ενδιαφερομένων αγοραστών για προφανή χρήση. Κρίμα.


 
Το πες και το ΄κανες ότι θα μας τυρανίοσεις..... Πάντως γύρω γύρω τό 'φερνες φίλε karystos, είχες προειδεάσει το πολυπληθές fan club του πλοίου.. :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

Τι δυσαρεστη ειδηση ειναι αυτη!!!Απο την αλλη ομως δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν κεραυνος εν αιθρια.Λιγο πολυ ελπιζαμε σε κατι καλυτερο ,αλλα απ οτι βλεπουμε, δυστυχως ,οδηγουμαστε προς την αντιθετη πορεια.Κριμα.................

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Leo η ζημιά είχε προειδοποιήσει όχι εγώ. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις εικόνα, αλλά αν κάποια στιγμή δεις πως έγινε το πλοίο από κάτω θα καταλάβεις ότι δεν άφηνε και πολλά περιθώρια. Παρ' όλα αυτά όσο το πλοίο υπάρχει, υπάρχει και η ελπίδα. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, όλα γίνονται. Να φύγει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αλλά να φύγει με το κεφάλι ψηλά, ως "ευδοκίμως τερματίσας". Όχι έτσι.

----------


## Νaval22

Κανείς δεν περίμενε ότι το πλοίο θα είχε αυτο το τέλος ήταν πολύ άδικο και ξαφνικό αλλά απο τη στιγμή που έγινε το ατύχημα δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς είχαμε καταλάβει το μέλλον

----------


## Speedkiller

Κρίμα...Μόνο αυτό...

----------


## marsant

Βεβαια κριμα γιατι χανουμε ενα ωραιο ποσταλι που δυστηχως ολο και μειονονται..

----------


## Speedkiller

Που είσαι ρε Θεόφιλε με τα ωραία σου... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9689

----------


## nautikos

Το πλοιο βρισκεται λιγο πιο κοντα προς τα _Αμπελακια_ απο τη φωτο που δειχνει ο _Espresso_, με αντιρρυπαντικο φραγμα τριγυρω. Δεξαμενισμος στη μεγαλη _Περαματος_ δεν παιζει, αφου η δεξαμενη ειναι σε φαση service.

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδία ήρεμα τίποτα δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα η πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το πλοίο θα φτιαχτεί κανονικότατα και στόχος της εταιρίας είναι να το φτιάξουν σε ένα μήνα να προλάβουν τις επιστροφές

----------


## JASON12345

> Που είσαι ρε Θεόφιλε με τα ωραία σου...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9689



Υστερα από όλα τα προηγούμενα,από τα δικά σου,ποστ η φωτογραφία έγινε πολύ συγκινητικιά


ΝΙΚΟΛΑ μακάρι να είσαι εσύ πιο κοντά...

----------


## cmitsos

πληροφορίες μου ανέφεραν οτι υπάρχει και πρόβλημα στη μηχανή...ότι και να γίνει μακάρι να αντικαταστα8εί απο ένα νεότευκτο φοβερο που θα έλεγε και ο αλεφαντος

----------


## Νικόλας

εμένα παιδιά κατα την γνώμη μου δεν υπάρχει λόγος και σενάρια ούτε για πώληση ούτε για τίποτα το πλοίο έχει ψωμιά ακόμα και μια χαρά πήγαινε και θα πηγαίνει στη γραμμή του απλά όπως έχω ξαναπεί το πλοίο εσωτερικά έχει πολύ εως τεράστια ζημιά και πρώτο μέλημα είναι να σταματήσουν την διαρροή καυσίμων αλλιώς το πλοίο δεν γίνεται να πάει δεξαμενή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με συγχωρείς βρε φίλε μου Μήτσο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην το πω.

Τι ειδους πληροφορίες δηλαδή σου ...ανεφέρθησαν ??? Από την πρώτη κιόλας ημέρα του ατυχήματος γνωρίζουμε ότι έχει πρόβλημα και μάλιστα μεγάλο η μία του μηχανή.

Για όνομα του θεού ρε παιδιά, μην πετάμε ότι θέλουμε.....  :Sad: 

''...πληροφορίες μου ανέφεραν...'' :shock:

----------


## Νικόλας

ρε φίλε mitcos είσαι τόσο άψυχος θες να πετάξουμε την ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ???
και μάλιστα από ένα νεόκτυτο κιόλας καλά κάποτε θα γίνει και αυτό αλλά όχι τωρα ας περιμένουμε λίγο

----------


## cmitsos

δεν είμαι άψυχος νικόλα :Smile: . Απλά αφού ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα στην περιπτωση που έχει ανεπανόρθωτη βλάβη τότε ναι ένα καινούργιο χρειάζεται! Αν όχι τότε ας γίνει η επισκευή. Νικόλα έχει ταξιδέψει ποτέ μαζί του?

----------


## Νικόλας

ε ναι και μάλιστα αρκετές εως πυκνές μπορώ να πω

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...και πρώτο μέλημα είναι να σταματήσουν την διαρροή καυσίμων αλλιώς το πλοίο δεν γίνεται να πάει δεξαμενή


Συγγνώμη αλλά με τις όποιες (λίγες πράγματι) γνώσεις που διαθέτω δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό.

Τι σημαίνει ''να σταματήσουν την διαρροή καυσίμων'' ???
Γιατί δεν έχουν μπορέσει να το κάνουν αυτό εδώ και 20 ημέρες ???
Και γιατί να χρειάζεται ''αντιρυπαντικό φράγμα τριγύρω'' όπως χθες μας είπε ο φίλος μας nautikos ???

Δεν μπορεί απλά (έτσι πιστεύω) να γίνει απάντληση καυσίμων από το πλοίο ???
Από ότι ξέρω στην περίπτωση του Sea Diamond το οποίο είναι και 200 μέτρα υπό της επιφανείας γινόντουσαν προσπάθειες για την απάντληση των καυσίμων άσχετα αν δεν ευοδώθησαν στο 100% λόγω του μεγάλου βάθους και της θέσης που έχει το πλοίο.

Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να γίνει στο Θεόφιλος (που στο κάτω - κάτω ούτε καν ''κλίση'' δεν έχει), ώστε και στη δεξαμενή να μπορέσει να ανέβει, αλλά και να μην προκαλεί την όποια θαλάσσια ρύπανση και τα έξοδα (αντιρυπαντικό φράγμα) και τυχόν πρόστιμα που αυτή συνεπάγεται ?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## MYTILENE

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα :Sad:  :Sad: !!!Θα ξαναέρθει προς τα μέρη μας αλλά θα περάσει και δεν θ'ακουμπήσει.Μάλλον για Τουρκία μεριά πάει. :Sad: !!!Μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης

----------


## Haddock

Με grain of salt όλα τα παρακάτω, διότι δεν είμαι ειδικός. Αυτό που έχω διαβάσει είναι ότι το κάθε πλοίο έχει το δικό του docking plan με συγκεκριμένα σχέδια για τον ασφαλή δεξαμενισμό του. Μήπως υπάρχουν κάποιες τεχνικές λεπτομερείες που δεν επιτρέπουν με ασφάλεια το drydocking του Θεόφιλου???

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Δύσκολα τα πράγματα!!!Θα ξαναέρθει προς τα μέρη μας αλλά θα περάσει και δεν θ'ακουμπήσει.Μάλλον για Τουρκία μεριά πάει.!!!Μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης


Για επισκευή ή για διαλυση?

----------


## Speedkiller

Για να μην ακουμπησει φίλε Γιώργο και να παέι Τουρκία ενώ είναι ήδη κοντά σε επισκευαστική ζώνη καταλαβαίνεις την άμοιρη τη μοίρα του... :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δύσκολα τα πράγματα!!!Θα ξαναέρθει προς τα μέρη μας αλλά θα περάσει και δεν θ'ακουμπήσει.Μάλλον για Τουρκία μεριά πάει.!!!Μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης





> Για να μην ακουμπησει φίλε Γιώργο και να παέι Τουρκία ενώ είναι ήδη κοντά σε επισκευαστική ζώνη καταλαβαίνεις την άμοιρη τη μοίρα του...


Συγγνώμη ρε παιδάκια αλλά για τι πράγμα συζητάτε ? Απεφασίσθη οριστικώς η τύχη του πλοίου ? Φεύγει για Aliaga, θα περάσει από Χίο αλλά δεν θα σταματήσει ?

Είναι σίγουρα αυτά που μας λες φίλε μου MYTILENE, τα έμαθες από αξιόπιστη πηγή, ή είναι απλώς εικασίες και δικές σου σκέψεις ???  :Confused: 

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά μας διαβάζει και πολύς κόσμος..... :?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Συγγνώμη ρε παιδάκια αλλά για τι πράγμα συζητάτε ? Απεφασίσθη οριστικώς η τύχη του πλοίου ? Φεύγει για Aliaga, θα περάσει από Χίο αλλά δεν θα σταματήσει ?
> 
> Είναι σίγουρα αυτά που μας λες φίλε μου MYTILENE, τα έμαθες από αξιόπιστη πηγή, ή είναι απλώς εικασίες και δικές σου σκέψεις ??? 
> 
> Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά μας διαβάζει και πολύς κόσμος..... :?


Σκέψεις δικές μου δεν είναι πάντως. :Wink:  :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Συγγνώμη αλλά με τις όποιες (λίγες πράγματι) γνώσεις που διαθέτω δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό.
> 
> Τι σημαίνει ''να σταματήσουν την διαρροή καυσίμων'' ???
> Γιατί δεν έχουν μπορέσει να το κάνουν αυτό εδώ και 20 ημέρες ???
> Και γιατί να χρειάζεται ''αντιρυπαντικό φράγμα τριγύρω'' όπως χθες μας είπε ο φίλος μας nautikos ???
> 
> Δεν μπορεί απλά (έτσι πιστεύω) να γίνει απάντληση καυσίμων από το πλοίο ???
> Από ότι ξέρω στην περίπτωση του Sea Diamond το οποίο είναι και 200 μέτρα υπό της επιφανείας γινόντουσαν προσπάθειες για την απάντληση των καυσίμων άσχετα αν δεν ευοδώθησαν στο 100% λόγω του μεγάλου βάθους και της θέσης που έχει το πλοίο.
> 
> Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να γίνει στο Θεόφιλος (που στο κάτω - κάτω ούτε καν ''κλίση'' δεν έχει), ώστε και στη δεξαμενή να μπορέσει να ανέβει, αλλά και να μην προκαλεί την όποια θαλάσσια ρύπανση και τα έξοδα (αντιρυπαντικό φράγμα) και τυχόν πρόστιμα που αυτή συνεπάγεται ?


φίλε μου και γω απορρώ γιατί δεν έγινε απάντληση αλλά για να τοποθετούν και γράγμα μάλλον δεν έχει γίνει πάντως αυτά περι διάλυσης νομίζω πως είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να πούμε κάτι τέτοιο χωρις να θέλω να προσβάλλω τον φίλο που το είπε

----------


## cmitsos

έλα μου ντε! σωστός ο νικόλας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο *Θεόφιλος* σήμερα στη Σαλαμίνα. Θλίψη με γέμισε ειλικρινά το συναπάντημα του. 
Μου φαίνεται σαν ψέμματα ότι σε αυτή την πρύμη είχα περάσει όλη την νύχτα μου στο τελευταίο ταξίδι του (μέχρι στιγμής) από Πειραιά για Χίο.  :Sad: 

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον φίλο μου τον Κώστα (Speedkiller).  :Sad: 

THEOFILOS_01.jpg

THEOFILOS_02.jpg

THEOFILOS_03.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φιλε espresso!!!Και αν μου επιτρέπεις θέλω να τις κρατήσω στον υπολογιστή μου...

----------


## marioskef

Αν και δεν το συνηθίζω, πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρουσε φωτογραφίες...
Μπράβο για το κόπο σου. Εκανες τρελή πορία.

Μετά από αυτή την εξέλιξη, μήπως θα πρέπει η ΝΕΛ να αρχίζει να ψάχνει τον αντικαταστάτη του για τη θερινή περίοδο του 2009!

----------


## Apostolos

Μου θυμίζει τον Αρίωνα... στο ίδιο μέρος εγκατελημένο....

----------


## scoufgian

καταρχην ,Γιωργο ,να σ ευχαριστησω ,για το κοπο σου.Βλεποντας, το Θεοφιλο ,σε αυτη τη κατασταση ,νοιωθω ,οτι τη NEL ,πια, δεν την ενδιαφερει το πλοιο.Κοινως τα φαγε τα ψωμια του.Κριμα..............

----------


## giannisk88

> καταρχην ,Γιωργο ,να σ ευχαριστησω ,για το κοπο σου.Βλεποντας, το Θεοφιλο ,σε αυτη τη κατασταση ,νοιωθω ,οτι τη NEL ,πια, δεν την ενδιαφερει το πλοιο.Κοινως τα φαγε τα ψωμια του.Κριμα..............


Η ελπίς όμως πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία!!!Εγω ελπίζω ακόμα οτι θα το φτιάξουν!!Ας μιλήσουν τώρα οι πράξεις και ας το κρίνουμε τότε.

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε epresso τέλειες φότο και ευχαρηστούμε τώρα όσο για την δεξαμενή το καράβι δεν έχει κάνει πλήρες απάντληση υδάτων για να δουλέουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές και μην ξεχνάμε ότι το καράβι έχει μέσα άτομα και δουλέουν ασταμάτητα λοιπόν αν ήταν να πάει για διάλυση πιος ο λόγος να δουλέουν οι άνθρωποι και να χαλάνε τσάμπα πετρέλαια για ηλεκτομηχανές και να πληρώνουν τσάμπα το πλήρωμα????

----------


## Speedkiller

Να ρωτήσω κάτι φίλε Espresso?Παρατήρησα πως στην αριστερή πλευρά υπάρχουν κάτι μαυρίλες (κάτω από τι "Ι" και το "S") σαν χτυπηματα..Μήπως γνωρίζεις περί τίνος πρόκειται?Ρωτώ εσένα επειδή το είδες το βαπόρι από κοντα!

----------


## JASON12345

Και σε άλλα σημεία φαίνεται να έχει τέτοια αλλά πολύ λιγότερο έντονα...
Σα μαύρες βούλες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κώστα την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ.

Από μακρυά που τράβαγα τις φωτό φαινόντουσαν σαν ''κοψίματα'' πάνω στο πλοίο. Όταν όμως έφτασα στο σπίτι και μεγένθυνα όσο έπαιρνε τις φωτό, φάνηκε ότι είναι μαυρίσματα, σαν να έχει βαφτεί με μαύρη μπογιά.

Δεν ξέρω, αν κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει...
Να υπενθυμίσω πάντως ότι είναι από την πλευρά που ''βρήκε'' το πλοίο κατά την πρόσκρουση.

----------


## esperos

Μήπως είναι  σημάδια  ή  σημεία  αναφοράς  για  το  ρήγμα;

----------


## JASON12345

Μα πέρα από τα δύο κεντρικά που φαίνονται πιο καθαρά έχει και στις μπάτες κάτι μικρές μαύρες βούλες όπως είπα πριν,εκτός αν τα μάτια μου έχουν μάυρες βούλες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Έσπερε ομολογώ ότι ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που υπέθεσα όταν -από την μεγέθυνση- απέκλεισα την πιθανότητα να είναι ''κοψίματα''.

Δεν ήθελα όμως να το πω γιατί δεν τα γνωρίζω καλά αυτά τα πράγματα και δεν ήθελα να φανώ ''αστείος'' ίσως.

Τώρα όμως για να το λες ειδικά εσύ..........

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ή μήπως καψίματα της μπογιάς από ηλεκτροκόλληση.....

----------


## Speedkiller

Ηλεκτροκόλληση εκεί για ποιό λόγο όμως???

----------


## Νaval22

Μπορεί τα βράχια να το έσκισαν και σε αυτό το σημείο δεν είναι απαραίτητο όλα τα ρήγματα να ήταν κάτω απο το νερό υποχρεωτικά

----------


## Speedkiller

Μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο αυτό το σενάριο...Και θα μπορούσε να αποκκοληθεί μόνο του με μιά μηχανή τότε?Δεν ξέρω!Απλά προβληματίζομαι...

----------


## Νaval22

Γενικά ότι αποκολήθηκε και άντεξε τη ζημιά είναι απο μόνο του πολύ ευχάριστο με δεδομένο πως το sea diamond στη προσπάθεια αποκόλησης απο τα βράχια μεγάλωσε το ρήγμα και τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε

----------


## MYTILENE

Φρέσκο πράμα......και ευχάριστο!!!!!!!!Ο ΤΕΟ ΘΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΤΕΙ 
*Κ Α Ν Ο Ν Ι Κ* *Α*  :Smile:  :Razz: !!!!
ΥΓ:Θα με βρίζεται τώρα αλλά δεν φταίω..............espresso :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Μytilene επειδή δεν κατάλαβα...Μιλάς σοβαρά η αστειεύεσαι???

----------


## MYTILENE

> Φίλε Μytilene επειδή δεν κατάλαβα...Μιλάς σοβαρά η αστειεύεσαι???


ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΑ ΦΙΛΕ

----------


## Speedkiller

Αντε να δούμε...Θα αναστηθεί ο θεοφιλάρας???

----------


## Νaval22

απο την εταιρεία είναι λογικό να θέλουν να φτιαχτεί γιατί δεν θέλουν να αγοράσουν καινούργιο πλοίο,κατά τη γνώμη μου αν φτιαχτεί (όχι ότι δεν θέλω να φτιαχτεί) η γραμμή δεν θα δεί ποτέ νέο πλοίο απο την ΝΕΛ θα μου πείτε κάτι μας είπες τώρα,άλλα μια ελπίδα ίσως την είχαμε

----------


## MYTILENE

> απο την εταιρεία είναι λογικό να θέλουν να φτιαχτεί γιατί δεν θέλουν να αγοράσουν καινούργιο πλοίο,κατά τη γνώμη μου αν φτιαχτεί (όχι ότι δεν θέλω να φτιαχτεί) η γραμμή δεν θα δεί ποτέ νέο πλοίο απο την ΝΕΛ θα μου πείτε κάτι μας είπες τώρα,άλλα μια ελπίδα ίσως την είχαμε


Μπρός κρεμός και πίσω ρέμα φίλε Στέφανε.Από τη μία στεναχωρήθηκα όταν μου είπαν πως πάει για φούντο αλλά είπα οτι άντε κάτι θα φέρουν τώρα.Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι πως άν φτιαχτεί ο ΤΕΟ θα μπαίνει ο κόσμος το ίδιο άνετα πλέον σε ένα πλοίο με τόσο ντόρο γύρω του και ένα 15αρι ρήγμα-έστω και φτιαγμένο-πάνω του?????? :Wink: 
Από Οκτώβρη λένε οτι θα ξαναμπεί....σιγάααα σιγάααα!!!
ΥΓ:Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ξεχάστε το, με το που μπεί ο ΤΕΟ θα την κάνει με ελαφρά :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

ο κοσμος ξεχναει.κ οι χιωτες κ μυτιλινιοι το αγαπανε.οποτε δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα

----------


## 2nd mate

πολυ καλο νεο αυτο μπραβο.οπως και να γινει ηταν κριμα ενα τετοιο πλοιο να φυγει απο τα νερα μας με αυτο το τροπο.Καλο θα ηταν να ερχοταν καινουργιο πλοιο...αλλα εμεις ειμαστε αρρωστοι με ορισμενα πλοια πως να γινει....
Ε ρε θηριο THEO!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Διαφωνώ ότι ο κόσμος των νησιών το αγαπάει μάλλον το αντίθετο,ταξιδέυει απλά γιατί δεν έχει άλλη λύση,είναι καλό καράβι αλλά το όνομα του έχει γίνει συνόνυμο της ταλαιπωρίας της καθυστέρησης και της βλάβης

----------


## MYTILENE

> Διαφωνώ ότι ο κόσμος των νησιών το αγαπάει μάλλον το αντίθετο,ταξιδέυει απλά γιατί δεν έχει άλλη λύση,είναι καλό καράβι αλλά το όνομα του έχει γίνει συνόνυμο της ταλαιπωρίας της καθυστέρησης και της βλάβης


Ο φίλος Στέφανος από ΝΕΛΑΚΙΑΣ έγινε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ και μας κατηγορεί το ΤΕΟ μας :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz: ?????Τώρα συνώνυμο και της ΣΤΟΥΚΑΣ φίλε Στέφανε :Wink:

----------


## 2nd mate

> Διαφωνώ ότι ο κόσμος των νησιών το αγαπάει μάλλον το αντίθετο,ταξιδέυει απλά γιατί δεν έχει άλλη λύση,είναι καλό καράβι αλλά το όνομα του έχει γίνει συνόνυμο της ταλαιπωρίας της καθυστέρησης και της βλάβης


σιγουρα ο πολυς κοσμος θελει τα καινουργια πλοια και ταξιδευει απο συνηθεια και αναγκη με τα παλια, εγω ομως αναφερομαι σε καποιους "καραβοκαψουριδες" σαν εμενα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Στέφανος είναι.*

Το έχω ξαναγράψει, απλά να το θυμίσω, ότι βρισκόμενος στη Χίο το διήμερο που έγινε το ατύχημα, όταν και όλοι μιλάγανε για τον Θεόφιλο, δεν είχα ακούσει λόγια ''αγάπης και λατρείας" (για να το πω ευγενικά) από τους ντόπιους για το πλοίο.

Και για να μην πάμε μακρυά, εδώ εμείς ''τρελλοί καραβολάτρες'' και το τι έχουμε γράψει κατά καιρούς για το πλοίο (δίκαια ή άδικα) δεν λέγεται !!!

Κακά τα ψέμματα παιδιά.

----------


## sylver23

επειδη ξερω πολλους χιωτες κ μυτηλινιους το ειπα.βασικα ειναι κ πιο φτηνη η νελ.οποτε πολλοι δεν πανε με το χιος για αυτο τον λογο

----------


## cmitsos

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι φίλε Espresso?Παρατήρησα πως στην αριστερή πλευρά υπάρχουν κάτι μαυρίλες (κάτω από τι "Ι" και το "S") σαν χτυπηματα..Μήπως γνωρίζεις περί τίνος πρόκειται?Ρωτώ εσένα επειδή το είδες το βαπόρι από κοντα!



τα σημάδια δημιουργήθηκαν απο το γρατσούνισμα που έκαναν οι βάρκες καθώς κατέβαιναν στη θάλασσα.... :Sad:

----------


## marioskef

> τα σημάδια δημιουργήθηκαν απο το γρατσούνισμα που έκαναν οι βάρκες καθώς κατέβαιναν στη θάλασσα....


Καλό είναι όταν λέμε κάτι με τόση βεβαιότητα και όχι σαν υπόθεση (φαντάζομαι απλά το υποθέτεις φίλε cmitsos) να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί.
Κατά πρώτον από όσο θυμάμαι οι βάρκες δεν ακούμπησαν θάλασσα παρότι κατέβηκαν...(σε αυτό μπορεί να κάνω λάθος)
Αλλά αν απλά κοιτάξεις τα σημάδια θα δεις οτι δεν είναι καν κάτω από την πορεία της βάρκας άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι από αυτές...

----------


## navigation

> Καλό είναι όταν λέμε κάτι με τόση βεβαιότητα και όχι σαν υπόθεση (*φαντάζομαι απλά το υποθέτεις φίλε navigation*) να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί.
> Κατά πρώτον από όσο θυμάμαι οι βάρκες δεν ακούμπησαν θάλασσα παρότι κατέβηκαν...(σε αυτό μπορεί να κάνω λάθος)
> Αλλά αν απλά κοιτάξεις τα σημάδια θα δεις οτι δεν είναι καν κάτω από την πορεία της βάρκας άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι από αυτές...


Τι έγινε? Δεν το πιασα????

----------


## mike_rodos

Κάποιο λάθος πρέπει να έγεινε από τον φίλο μας marioskef γιατί παραθέτει μύνημα του του μέλους cmitsos.

----------


## cmitsos

το λένε και άλλοι φίλοι μας στο θέμα ρήγμα στο θεόφιλος και παραθέτουν και αναλυτικό φωτορεπορτάζ :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν παίζει με τίποτα να είναι από βάρκα...Να είμαι ειλικρινής τώρα που το κοιτάω οι μαυρίλες μοιάζουν με σταυρούς...Μήπως όντως είναι τα σημάδια για την αρχή και το τέλος του ρήγματος???

----------


## mike_rodos

Αυτή είναι μία πιθανή εξήγηση...

----------


## Νaval22

Ανάμεσα στα σημεία αυτά πρέπει να είναι μηχανοστάσιο οι δεξαμενές καυσίμων στις οποίες λέγεται πώς είναι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ρήγματος είναι πιο πλώρα,τέλος πάντων πόλυς ντόρος για το τπτ άλλα είναι αυτά που πρέπει να μας απασχολούν τώρα σχετικά με τον theo

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά ο ΤΕΟ είναι σίγουρο ότι φτιάχνετε όπως είχαμε πει από την αρχή αλλά τελικά ο λόγος τον οποίον το πλοίο δεν πάει δεξαμενή είναι οτι το μεγαλύτερο ρίγμα το δέχθηκε στα tagia το πλοίο ακόμα μπάζει σιγά σιγά νερά και έτσι γεμίζει το τάγκι με αποτέλεσμα τα πετρέλαιο να ανεβαίνει στην επιφάνεια γιατί είναι πιο ελαφρύ και έτσι σιγά σιγά βγάζουν το πετρέλαιο και μετά δεξαμενή

----------


## karystos

Τα σημάδια στο "I" και στο "S" έγιναν στο Σκαραμαγκά. Όταν κατέβηκε το πλοίο δεν τα είχε. Τα μικρότερα υπήρχαν και πιο πριν από το ατύχημα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *Karystos* ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθεια.

Από ότι φαίνεται μάλλον δικαιώνεται για το *σχόλιο* του ο εμπειρότατος φίλος μας *esperos*.

----------


## cmitsos

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=27891&page=27 εδω αν κοιτάξουμε προσεκτικά τις φώτος του φίλου george222 θα δούμε ότι πάνω απο το lines και συγκεκριμένα απο το nes tou lines είναι χαραγμένο το σημείο απο τις βάρκες. Αυτό εννοώ εγώ. Τώρα για τις άλλες μαυρίλες δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## karystos

Το ρήγμα είναι πολύ πιο μπροστά, περίπου στο νομέα 128. Η απόσταση των νομέων είναι 0,80 μ. οπότε το ρήγμα είναι περίπου στα 100 μέτρα από την πρύμη. Το μηχανιοστάσιο είναι στον 60 περίπου δηλαδή στα 45 μ. από την πρύμη. Επειδή έχει έρθει "πίσω" όλο το αξονικό περίπου 10 πόντους, υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει φύγει από τις βάσεις της η αριστερή μηχανή, οπότε τα σημάδια ίσως είναι η εξωτερική λαμαρίνα που πρέπει να κοπεί.

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά η μηχανή του πλοίου είναι καλά και είναι στην θέση της το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχει πάθει ειναι ο άξονας ο οποίος θέλει αλλαγή και ψάχνουν να βρούν αν έχει κανέναν το αδερφάκι του που απ ότι μου είπαν έχει έναν άξονα αλλίως θα παραγγείλουν έναν καινούργειο ο οποίος για να τελειώσει θέλει 6 μήνες(αν δεν βρεθεί άξονας) αλλίως όπως έιπε ένας φίλος οκτώμβριο τώρα όσο για το πετρέλαιο το πλοίο έχει μέσα 130 τόνους το οποίο τα μεταφέρουν στα τάγκια που είναι οκ αύριο στο πλοίο θα πάνε και δύτες για έλεγχο να δούν τι γίνεται

----------


## Speedkiller

Νικόλα όταν λες πως το αδερφάκι του έχει τι εννοείς?Άξονα-Περίσσευμα???Πάντως σε ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Χωρίς να θέλω να αμφισβητίσω τις πληροφορίες σου μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο πως χρειάζεται αλλαγή μόνο ο άξονας και η μηχανή δεν έχει πάθει τπτ,για κουζινέτα και μειωτήρα ξέρεις κάτι η την έχουν σκαπουλάρει και αυτά

----------


## Νικόλας

ναί φίλε speedkiller περίσευμα stafane P δεν ξέρω ακόμα κάτι άλλο για την μηχανή αλλά μάλλον την γλύτωσαν

----------


## sylver23

δεμενος ο θεοφιλος κ αφιξη του μυρτιδιωτισσα.

τραγικη ειρωνια;κ τα 2 ειναι με ρηγμα αυτην την ωρα.

----------


## Νικόλας

λοιπόν τα νέα δεν είναι και τόσο ευχάριστα όπως έμαθα από *ΈΓΚΥΡΗ* πηγή οι αραπάδες πήγαν και στον Θεόφιλο αφού πρώτα πέρασαν από το Μυτιλήνη και το Θαλασσινή το Μυτιλήνη δεν τους άρεσε καθόλου σαν πλοίο το θαλασσινή το κοιτούσαν 100 ώρες αλλά δεν τους άρεσε και τόσο αλλά ο Θεόφιλος τους άρεσε και τρελά μάλιστα και να σας πω πως είχε δεχτή πρόταση και τα χάλασαν για πολύ λίγα λεφτά και μάλιστα ούτε που έδωσαν σημασία στην ζημιά κοίταξαν τα χαρτιά μόνο και είπαν οκ τώρα να δούμε στα λεφτα τι θα γίνει και 2 φότο απο τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ για να το βλέπουμε αλλά δεν ξέρω για πόσο
DSC00192.jpg
DSC00190.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> λοιπόν τα νέα δεν είναι και τόσο ευχάριστα όπως έμαθα από *ΈΓΚΥΡΗ* πηγή οι αραπάδες πήγαν και στον Θεόφιλο αφού πρώτα πέρασαν από το Μυτιλήνη και το Θαλασσινή το Μυτιλήνη δεν τους άρεσε καθόλου σαν πλοίο το θαλασσινή το κοιτούσαν 100 ώρες αλλά δεν τους άρεσε και τόσο αλλά ο Θεόφιλος τους άρεσε και τρελά μάλιστα και να σας πω πως είχε δεχτή πρόταση και τα χάλασαν για πολύ λίγα λεφτά και μάλιστα ούτε που έδωσαν σημασία στην ζημιά κοίταξαν τα χαρτιά μόνο και είπαν οκ τώρα να δούμε στα λεφτα τι θα γίνει και 2 φότο απο τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ για να το βλέπουμε αλλά δεν ξέρω για πόσο
> DSC00192.jpg
> DSC00190.jpg


γεια σου βρε Νικολα με τις φωτο σου.Πολυ ωραιες  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

Δε τους άρεσε το Μυτιλήνη ε? τόσο γούστο έχουν οι αραπάδες αλλά δεν μας χαλαει τουλάχιστον και με άλλα σινιάλα να το βλέπουμε υπάρχει ελπίδα να το έχουμε για καιρό ακόμα στις θάλασσες μας

----------


## STRATHGOS

Aμα επρεπε να διαλεγα αναμεσα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ  ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα ελεγα να πηγενε το θεοφιλος και γιατη αυτο? γιατη το θεοφιλος οταν το πηρε η ΝΕΛ δεν εκανε συμαντηκες μετασκευες ενο το μυτιληνη το χτισας μεσα απο την αρχει οποτε αυτο το πλοιο εχει γινει με μερακι μυτιληνιο και δικαιος εχει παρει τοσα βραβια και επαινους !! οποτε ας παει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.. :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Eγω δεν εχω ταξιδεψει με κανενα απο τα 2 αλλα πιστευω οτι το καλυτερο πλοιο της ΝΕΛ ειναι το Μυτιληνη.Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι και πιο δεμενο με τους Μυτιληνιους λογο ονοματος(οχι πως το Θεοφιλος δεν ειναι αλλα το Μυτιληνη εχει ενα κλικ περισσοτερο),αλλα εχει και καλυτερη ταχυτητα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Επειδή διάβασα άσχημα νέα πριν απο λίγο εδώ μέσα για το αγαπημένο καράβι των Νελιτών και οχι μόνο σας παραθέτω την ιστορία του και κάποιες σπάνιες φωτό απο τα νιάτα του.

Το Abel Tasman κατασκευάστηκε σαν το Nils Holgersson (3) το 1975 από την Werft Nobiskrug, Rendsburg για την ΤΤ Line Travem&#252;nde-Trelleborg. Το 1984 πουλήθηκε στην
Transport Tasmania για να εξυπηρτεί την γραμμή μεταξύ  Devonport (Tasmania) και Melbourne (Australia). Το 1993 αντικαταστάθηκε απο το
Spirit of Tasmania και τον επόμενο χρόνο πουλήθηκε στον Βεντούρη και μετανομάστηκε σε Pollux εξυπηρετόντας την γραμμή Ιγουμενίτσα - Μπάρι.
Το 1995 πουλήθηκε στην NEL Lines και χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην γραμμή Πειραιάς - Λέρος - Χίος - Θεσαλλονίκη.

AbelTasman02.jpg

AbelTasman05.jpg

AbelTasman01.jpg

πηγή simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## mike_rodos

Στο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αν δεν υπήρχε στην πρύμη η κατασκευή στο τελευταίο deck θα ήταν από τα ποιό ωραία καράβια στο Αιγαίο κατά την γνώμη μου. Αυτή η κατασκευή μου χαλάει την όλη όψη του καραβιού!!! Δεν δένει στο μάτι....

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το καθετί έχει την ομορφιά του φίλε mike_rodos. Είναι κατι το διαφορετικό. :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Πήγε  ο  Θεόφιλος  στην  Λέρο  και  δεν  το  ήξερα; :Confused:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ο΄θτε εγώ δεν το ήξερα και το διάβασα πριν απο λίγο.

----------


## cmitsos

έχει δίκιο ο mike :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> Στο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αν δεν υπήρχε στην πρύμη η κατασκευή στο τελευταίο deck θα ήταν από τα ποιό ωραία καράβια στο Αιγαίο κατά την γνώμη μου. Αυτή η κατασκευή μου χαλάει την όλη όψη του καραβιού!!! Δεν δένει στο μάτι....


Συμφωνώ φίλε μου.Μετα απο τόσα χρόνια όμως το έχω συνηθήσει είναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Mηπος γιατη για λερο πηγενα απο λυμνο??? για θεσσαλονικη :Confused:  λεω!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

KOYKLOS:p 
Εικόνα780.jpg

Εικόνα784.jpg

----------


## cmitsos

η μυτιλήνη είναι κούκλα !!! χαχαχα

----------


## konigi

Ερώτηση κρίσης....Ξέρει μήπως κανείς πόσες χιλιάδες ναυτικά μίλια έχει διανύσει το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στις θάλασσες του κόσμου?Απο Αυστραλία Ιταλία και απο Ιταλία Λέρο και Λήμνο...χιχιχιχι :Wink:  :Wink:  :Confused:

----------


## cmitsos

εγώ όχι...... :Confused:

----------


## konigi

¶λλος κανείς?όποιος πέσει πιο κοντά κερδίζει ένα δορεάν ταξίδι με το Λισσός.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

καταξοδευτηκες.ξερεις εσυ??ή να πουμε κατι στην τυχη κ να λεμε οτι ταχα μου ετσι ειναι κ εχω αποδειξεις κτλ

----------


## konigi

εννοείτε πως δεν ξέρω!!!άμα ήξερα θα ήμουν μέντιουμ και δεν θα καθόμουν εδώ...

----------


## cmitsos

χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## konigi

πάντως πρέπει να έχει κάμποσα...αν κρίνω από τις μηχανές του...

----------


## sylver23

δες στο κοντερ ποσα εχει γραψει.χχαχαχα

----------


## konigi

Αυτό πρέπει να έχει τερματήσει και να έχει ξαναγυρήσει πάλι από την αρχή...΄και κάτσε να δεις που παίζει να συνεχήσει να γράφει...αν τελικά το πάρουν οι ¶ραβες όπως λέγατε χθές...

----------


## mastrovasilis

> KOYKLOS 
> Εικόνα784.jpg


Πλώρη με τα ούλα της.!εεεεεε!!!!
μπράβο STRATHGOS...

----------


## marioskef

Αλήθεια έχουν ξεκινήσει καθόλου οι εργασίες?

----------


## manolis m.

ama paw kai sou pw..isxuei to dwrean taksidi ??? giati thelw na paw
 kai mia mytilini fetos to kalokairaki...xaxaxa :Razz:

----------


## konigi

Όπως λένε και στο χωριό μου...ότι βάλεις πάει... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## grangelo

Στον Πειραια πριν απο λιγους μηνες οταν ακομα ταξιδευε!

theofilos2.jpg
theofilos1.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Στην Κυνόσουρα.*



t.jpg








t-1.jpg

----------


## polykas

Και μία φωτό με φόντο την πλώρη του Μακεδονία.


theo.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Μια παλαιότερη (2 ετών) φωτογραφία του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, από έναν κόλπο νότια της Γέρας. Μου διαφέυγει το όνομα της παραλίας... Μια βοήθεια...Πρίν 2 χρόνια πάντως ήταν ήσυχη ακόμα και άγνωστη στους τουρίστες.

----------


## geokou72a

Μηπως λες το Ταρτι;

----------


## erwdios

Σωστός...Το χα ξεχάσει

----------


## dimkad1969

KAI TO NISSOS CHIOS EPATHE TO IDIO EPSE PANO STIN PROVLITA TIS CHIOU!!KAI DEN EPATHE TIPOTA EPIDI PRIN GINEI POSTALI TIS GRAMMIS HTAN PAGOTHRAYSTIKO!!! TO ATYXIMA EGINE GYRO STO 1980 PERIPOU

----------


## dimkad1969

EPISIS TO PALIO NISSOS CHIOS EIXE KOKKINO XROMA SE SXESI ME ALLA POSTALIA POU ITAN ASPRA TOTE KAI TO DROMOLOGIO ITAN RAFINA MESTA!!!SE 5 ORES

----------


## Νaval22

> PRIN GINEI POSTALI TIS GRAMMIS HTAN PAGOTHRAYSTIKO!!!


όχι και παγοθραυστικό απλά ήταν ice class

----------


## kastro

Το μεσημέρι πήγα μέχρι το Πέραμα και είδα από μακριά στα ναυπηγεία Σαλαμίνας τον Θεόφιλο δεμένο.Φότο δεν έχω γιατί ήτανε πολύ μακριά.

----------


## MYTILENE

Μαθαίνω ότι μετά την επισκευή.........βάζει ξένη σημαιούλα και αίντε κάτω κι αυτό!!!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ,ΜΠΡΑΒΟ:x:x!!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

Καλά τους κάνουνε και σε λίγο θα στείλουν και το Μυτιλήνη κάτω αφού δεν μιλάει κανείς και όλοι οι μυτιληνιοί κοιμούνται βαθιά και ονειρεύονται,όταν ξυπνήσουν η ΝΕΛ δεν θα υπάρχει και πολύ φοβάμαι πως δεν θα υπάρχει και αξιοπρεπές καράβι για τη γραμμή καληνυχτα και ονειρα γλυκά για δήμαρχους νομάρχες και μυτιληνιούς μικρομέτοχους

----------


## polykas

Σωστός ο *Stefanos p* Στέφανε τώρα που είσαι στην Μυτιλήνη τράβα συνέχεια φωτό όποια πλοία έχουν απομείνει γιατί σε λίγο θα είναι σπάνιες τέτοιες εικόνες.

----------


## scoufgian

*http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net*

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Φίλε μου τι να πω, οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι υπέροχες! Σ' ευχαριστούμε. 
Μακάρι το καράβι αυτό να ξαναορθοποδήσει και να το ξαναδούμε στα γνωστά του λιμέρια :Smile: .

----------


## Νaval22

Και επίσης μακάρι να ξαναγινόταν άσπρο

----------


## marsant

> Και επίσης μακάρι να ξαναγινόταν άσπρο


Συμφωνω απολυτα..

----------


## scoufgian

το βαψιμο το κανω κι εγω που λεει ο λογος.κατσε να το επαναφερουν σε πληρη λειτουργια..........

----------


## iletal1

Λοιπόν μια πρόχειρη λύση για να ξαναταξιδέψει το βαπόρι είναι αυτή........

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστουμε φίλε scoufgian!!!Κρίμα να το πάθει αυτό ο Θεόφιλος...Μια παρατηρηση από τις φώτο είναι πως φαίνεται ο βολβός για πρώτη φορά ακουμπά αέρα όσο το πλόιο είναι σε θάλασσα και όχι δεξαμενή...Τολάχιστον εγώ πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω...

----------


## LAEGE

Υπάρχει μία εντονότατη φημολογία ότι ο "Θεόφιλος" θα σταλεί στην αραπιά διότι εκεί τα λεφτά είναι καλά και γενικά δεν υπάρχουν διαμαρτυρίες ή συστάσεις για το αξιόπλοο των πλοίων. Κραυγαλέο παράδειγμα είναι η υπόθεση της "Λατούς" που γύρισε ρημάδι και δεν λέει να συνέλθει... 

Εκσυγχρονιζόμαστε!

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Λοιπόν μια πρόχειρη λύση για να ξαναταξιδέψει το βαπόρι είναι αυτή........


iletal1 πολύ ωραία η πρόταση σου! μου θυμίζει λίγο Νομικό:lol:.
Τα χρώματα όμως του πάνε γάντι :Wink: .

----------


## eliasaslan

οντως, η προταση ειναι τελεια

----------


## iletal1

Χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει η πρότασή μου , ας βάλουμε λοιπόν όλοι το από κάτι για να πραγματοποιηθεί. Έτσι όπως είναι η ΝΕΛ κοψοχρονιά θα το παρουμε.
ΥΓ. συγχωρέστε μου το ορθογραφικό λάθος στο ''NAUTILIA'' έγινε εκ παραδρομής.

----------


## dimitris!

Είμαι μέσα για την αγορά αλλά βάψτε το Ασπρο σας παρακαλώ..:lol:

----------


## Leo

> Είμαι μέσα για την αγορά αλλά βάψτε το Ασπρο σας παρακαλώ..:lol:


Αφού είσαι μέσα dimitris! καβάτζωνε απο τώρα άσπρες μπογιές... να έχεις όταν η πρόταση γίνει πράξη  :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

Αντε ,    καλοταξιδο !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:  (η original φωτο ειναι του espesso venezia απο την πρωτη σελ. του θεματος ) 

attachment 2.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Τώρα μάλιστα πολυ καλύτερα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

Εσυ το νου σου !!! , τα χρωματα να παρεις λεμε !!! :lol:

----------


## OLENI

ORION V. Χαίρομαι γιατί σχεδόν πάντα έχεις να μας κάνεις και από μια καλλιτεχνική πρόταση  :Wink:  , η σημερινή όμως ήταν πραγματικά το κάτι άλλο. 
Μέσα στην αγορά του  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Ωραιος ο φιλος Orion_v  :Wink: 
στην δεξια βαρδιολα σαν να βλεπω τον Nikos :Razz:

----------


## dimitris!

Επειδή μου έχετε αναθέσει να πάρω και τα χρώματα :lol:μπορεί κάποιος να μας πεί τι θα γίνει με τον βαπόραρο μας???Θα ξαναταψιδέψει επιτέλους????

----------


## Νaval22

απο ότι ανακοινώθηκε στις ενδιάμεσες οικονομικές καταστάσεις της εταιρείας η ζημιά θα φτιαχτεί μεχρι τέλος του χρόνου με κόστος 5 εκατομ ευρώ,με λίγα λόγια γλύτωσε το total loss πάρα τρίχα,το θέμα είναι που θα ξαναταξιδέψει μετά την επισκευή αν και γνώμη μου είναι πως η διοίκηση δεν θα κάνει το λάθος να το πάει στην ερυθρά αν το πάει ειναι υποχρεωμένη να βρεί άλλο πλοίο αλλιώς σε λίγο θα θερίσει θύελλες

----------


## marioskef

Bασικά δεν νομίζω οτι λεει οτι θα φτιαχτεί. Εχω την εντύπωση πως απλώς αναφέρει οτι κοστολογείται στο ποσό το 5 εκ (που ως προυπολογισμός υποπτέυομαι θα πέσει και λιγο έξω), σε ένα πλοίο όμως που κοστίζε (προ συμβάντος) 9 εκατομ. 
Αλήθεια, πόσο θα χτύπαγε για scrap αυτό το πλοίο?

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά εγώ ξέρω ότι το βαπόρι φτιάχνετε και μετά ταξιδεύει κανονικά και απ ότι ξέρω μέσα στον σεμτέβρη πάει δεξαμενή αλλά από την άλλη στην ηγουμενίτσα π είμουν όταν πήγα στο polaris ρώτησα και μ είπαν ότι θα τα δώσει αργά η γρήγορα όλλα τα βαπόρια κάτω πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι απλο τα 2 να πιστέψω

----------


## mandiam

Η κατασταση ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενη..το περιοδκο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ αναφερει πως μολις φτιαχτει παει κατω στην ερυθρα θαλασσα..και σε λιγους μηνες θα ακολουθησει εκι και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1...

----------


## Νaval22

Αν ήταν σοβαρή εταιρεία έπρεπε να βγεί και να διαψέυσει η να επιβαιβεώσει τις φήμες για μεταφορά όλου του στόλου στην ερυθρά έτσι αόριστα μπορεί ο καθένας να πιστεύει ότι θέλει και κανείς να μη βρίσκει άκρη.Πάντως επίσημα απο την εταιρεία στο τμήμα μετοχών δεν λένε ότι υπάρχει θέμα αποχώρησης του μυτιλήνη και του θεόφιλου όταν φτιαχτεί και ότι έχει ανακοινωθεί ποια πλοία θα πάνε κάτω,για τον θεόφιλο άκουσα απο παραγοντα της εταιρείας στη μυτίλήνη ότι θα ανέβει δεξαμενή στη χαλκίδα και θα επαναδρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή χίου μυτιληνης μετά το πέρας των εργασιών

----------


## LAEGE

> Υπάρχει μία εντονότατη φημολογία ότι ο "Θεόφιλος" θα σταλεί στην αραπιά διότι εκεί τα λεφτά είναι καλά και γενικά δεν υπάρχουν διαμαρτυρίες ή συστάσεις για το αξιόπλοο των πλοίων. Κραυγαλέο παράδειγμα είναι η υπόθεση της "Λατούς" που γύρισε ρημάδι και δεν λέει να συνέλθει... 
> 
> Εκσυγχρονιζόμαστε!





> απο ότι ανακοινώθηκε στις ενδιάμεσες οικονομικές καταστάσεις της εταιρείας η ζημιά θα φτιαχτεί μεχρι τέλος του χρόνου με κόστος 5 εκατομ ευρώ,με λίγα λόγια γλύτωσε το total loss πάρα τρίχα,το θέμα είναι που θα ξαναταξιδέψει μετά την επισκευή αν και γνώμη μου είναι πως η διοίκηση δεν θα κάνει το λάθος να το πάει στην ερυθρά αν το πάει ειναι υποχρεωμένη να βρεί άλλο πλοίο αλλιώς σε λίγο θα θερίσει θύελλες





> Bασικά δεν νομίζω οτι λεει οτι θα φτιαχτεί. Εχω την εντύπωση πως απλώς αναφέρει οτι κοστολογείται στο ποσό το 5 εκ (που ως προυπολογισμός υποπτέυομαι θα πέσει και λιγο έξω), σε ένα πλοίο όμως που κοστίζε (προ συμβάντος) 9 εκατομ. 
> Αλήθεια, πόσο θα χτύπαγε για scrap αυτό το πλοίο?





> παιδιά εγώ ξέρω ότι το βαπόρι φτιάχνετε και μετά ταξιδεύει κανονικά και απ ότι ξέρω μέσα στον σεμτέβρη πάει δεξαμενή αλλά από την άλλη στην ηγουμενίτσα π είμουν όταν πήγα στο polaris ρώτησα και μ είπαν ότι θα τα δώσει αργά η γρήγορα όλλα τα βαπόρια κάτω πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι απλο τα 2 να πιστέψω





> Η κατασταση ειναι πολυ μπερδεμενη..το περιοδκο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ αναφερει πως μολις φτιαχτει παει κατω στην ερυθρα θαλασσα..και σε λιγους μηνες θα ακολουθησει εκι και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1...





> Αν ήταν σοβαρή εταιρεία έπρεπε να βγεί και να διαψέυσει η να επιβαιβεώσει τις φήμες για μεταφορά όλου του στόλου στην ερυθρά έτσι αόριστα μπορεί ο καθένας να πιστεύει ότι θέλει και κανείς να μη βρίσκει άκρη.Πάντως επίσημα απο την εταιρεία στο τμήμα μετοχών δεν λένε ότι υπάρχει θέμα αποχώρησης του μυτιλήνη και του θεόφιλου όταν φτιαχτεί και ότι έχει ανακοινωθεί ποια πλοία θα πάνε κάτω,για τον θεόφιλο άκουσα απο παραγοντα της εταιρείας στη μυτίλήνη ότι θα ανέβει δεξαμενή στη χαλκίδα και θα επαναδρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή χίου μυτιληνης μετά το πέρας των εργασιών


Το έχω γράψει εδώ και καιρό για το βαπόρι ότι η ΝΕΛ το στέλνει στην αραπιά. Συνδυάστε τώρα και την ενέργεια της επιτροπής κεφαλαιαγοράς που ανέστειλε τις διαπραγματεύσεις των μετοχών της ΝΕΛ στο Χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών...

----------


## darkman16

1) Το θεοφιλος παει στην αραπεια!
2) Η ΝΕΛ θα αγοραστη απο την ΑΝΕΚ την οποια θα την κανει θηγατρικη οπως η ΑΝΕΝ!
3) Η Γραμμη της μυτιληνης την εχει διπλαροση η ΑΝΕΚ.Ειχε σταλθει αποστολη απο τους πρακτορες της ΑΝΕΚ(Οπως ο Κος Σαλβαρακης κ.α) στα λιμανια χιου και μυτιληνης

----------


## heraklion

Η ΝΕΛ δεν ήτανε θυγατρική της ΑΝΕΚ και την πούλησε?
Τώρα την ξαναπαίρνει?

----------


## sylver23

prvth fora einai που πουλαν κ ξανααγοραζουν.οχι οι συγκεκριμενοι.γενικα λεω

----------


## darkman16

Σχετικα με το παραπανω. Στην ΝΕΛ παλια ειχαν παρει ενα αξιολογο ποσοστο το οποιο το πουλησαν για να κανουν επενδυση στης Μινωαν.

Να πω και ενα νεο περι ναυτιλιας ακτοπλο'ι'ας ακουσα τα εξης 
: 1) Τα παραπανω περι αγορας της ΝΕΛ απο την ΑΝΕΚ 
  2) Ο Grimaldi εχει διαφορα προβληματα με την νομοθεσια απο το ελληνικο κρατος και σκεφτετε να παρει τα πλοια ολα και να τα παει απο ιταλια μερια.και για να κανει καποιες περικοπες στο πληρωμα θα βαλει σαν ορο στα πλοια θα μιλανε ολοι την αγγλικη γλωσσα!
 3) Θα ερθουν στο Αιγαιο η SuperFast στην γραμμη Πειραια-Κρητη(οι κοκκινοι πυραυλοι)

----------


## Νaval22

> Ο Grimaldi εχει διαφορα προβληματα με την νομοθεσια απο το ελληνικο κρατος και σκεφτετε να παρει τα πλοια ολα και να τα παει απο ιταλια μερια.και για να κανει καποιες περικοπες στο πληρωμα θα βαλει σαν ορο στα πλοια θα μιλανε ολοι την αγγλικη γλωσσα!


Αν είναι δυνατο τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε πια

----------


## manolis m.

kalitera..pisteuw exoume stolo (gia oels tis etairies milaw) pou mporoun kalipsoun tis anagkes tis aktoploias!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση παιδια αλλά είματε off-topic και θα μας περιλάβουν... :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Swstos o filos SpeedK. Pantws elpizw na min to afisoun stin Arapia ton THEOFILARA ama i NEL eksagorasti apo tin ANEK...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Swstos o filos SpeedK. Pantws elpizw na min to afisoun stin Arapia ton THEOFILARA ama i NEL eksagorasti apo tin ANEK...


nai giati ama den aksagorasti nomizis den 8a ta pai!! ase drama  ikatastasi file! :Mad:

----------


## OLENI

Δέν έχεις άδικο φίλε μου, σε λίγο θα έχουμε την γραμμή της ΝΕΛ χωρίς καραβια της, Ποιος θα το φανταζόταν μερικά χρόνια πρίν ?

----------


## dimitris

Κι ενας "Θεοφιλος" σημερινος στη Σαλαμινα...
η λατζα τι να εφερε αραγε? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14461

----------


## scoufgian

> Κι ενας "Θεοφιλος" σημερινος στη Σαλαμινα...
> η λατζα τι να εφερε αραγε?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14461


το κολατσιο μαλλον..............θα δειξει εαν ξανασηκωθει το σινιαλο για το φαγητο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Μια σημερινη μακρυνη.Ξερω δεν ειναι η καλυτερη αλλα θελω να την αφιερωσω στοους φιλους Νελιτες και ιδικα στον Speedkiller :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ Rocinante!!!Μια χαρά ωραιότατη είναι!!!Θέλω και γω να πάω πέραμα μια μέρα να τον βγάλω...

----------


## polykas

Kαι μία φωτό από μένα...... :Wink: 


4-4.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

επειδή σύντομα το χάνουμε είπα και εγώ να το βγάλω μια απο τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες,εκεί λοιπόν μόνο και σβηστό ηταν σα να μίλαγε όταν πήγα και έλεγε σώστε με απο αυτούς τους άκαρδους που θέλουν να με παρουν μακρία 
αφιερωμένη λοιπόν στο leo(μιας και είναι και το αγαπημένο του πλοίο) και στον speedkiller
100_6323.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Στέφανε... απορώ πως μου ξέφυγες σήμερα... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Stefanos_p σβηστος μπορει να ηταν αλλα μονος οχι...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16227
υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απο τον scoufgian και στο θεμα της "Μονα Λιζα"

----------


## Νικόλας

ανοιχτό ήταν το βαπόρι είχε ρεύμα από αυτή την γεννήτρια πίσω

----------


## Νaval22

κρυψτε λόγια το σβηστός και μόνος το είπα για να δραματοποίησω λίγο το μήνυμα χα χα !! μήπως συγκινηθεί κανείς απο το δράμα του βάπορα μας

----------


## dimitris

Εδω ειναι το δραμα Στεφανε...
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35146

----------


## Νικόλας

μα και γω σβηστός είπα μάλλον δεν είδατε καλά ΘΕΟσβηστός :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris!

Και κάτι που ίσως πολλοί φίλοι του Θεόφιλου να αγνοούν.Το πλοίο έχει εσωτερική πισίνα η οποία όμως βρίσκεται κάτω απο το γκαράζ!!!Και παρεπιπτόντως δεν λειτούργησε στην Ελλάδα.Συν και η disco στην Ελλάδα λειτουργούσε κατω απο το γκαράζ.Πάρτε και μια φότο απο το site facta.
abel_tasman_1975_inr_6.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

εκεί πέρα που είναι φίλε μου και να δούλευε κανείς δεν θα πήγαινε μονο που πας εκει κατώ είναι άστα να πάνε άντε να γίνει και τίποτα

----------


## Νaval22

φυσικά και γνωρίζαμε την υπάρξη της τώρα όμως έχει γίνει μια τεράστια πισίνα και όλο το περιβάλλον deck οπότε προτείνω να διαμορφώσουν το χώρο γύρω με ομπρελίτσες και ξαπλώστρες,ώστε να ρίχνουν μια βουτιά οι ταξιδιώτες στην αραπιά  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Στέφανε σε ευχαριστώ για την Αφιέρωση...

Να και μια "ασπρη" από μένα...(Λιμάνι Μυτιλήνης)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16273

Ξέχασα...Στον Φίλο Στέφανο!

----------


## Νaval22

φοβερή το μόνο κουστούμι που του πήγαινε

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aσυζητητει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Συμφωνω κι επαυξανιζω!

----------


## Haddock

Μα κι εσείς δεν τον είχατε κρατήσει αλυσοδεμένο εκεί στη Χίο  :Smile:  Όπως λέει και το σήμα, μονόδρομος η Αίγυπτος... (κλικ για high res)

----------


## giannisk88

Οπα!!!Ποτε εγινε παλι αυτο?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νaval22

είναι απο τη γνωστή πρόσκρουση στη Χίο το 1996

----------


## esperos

Μάλλον  το  1995  πρέπει  να  έγινε.

----------


## gasim

Αυτό έγινε την πρώτη χρονιά που δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή από τη ΝΕΛ.  

Εδώ άλλη μία άποψη...  



Το κακόμοιρο το ...λιμάνι.

----------


## Νaval22

σωστα το λες κακομοιρο λιμανι γιατι ο θεοφιλος δεν επαθε τπτ μονιο κατι μικροβαθουλωματα που τα εχει ακομα

----------


## giannisk88

> σωστα το λες κακομοιρο λιμανι γιατι ο θεοφιλος δεν επαθε τπτ μονιο κατι μικροβαθουλωματα που τα εχει ακομα


Σοβαρά μιλάς τώρα??
"βουλιαξε" στο σημείο εκείνο το λιμάνι και δεν επαθε σχεδόν τίποτα!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αυτό έγινε την πρώτη χρονιά που δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή από τη ΝΕΛ. 
> 
> Εδώ άλλη μία άποψη...  
> 
> 
> 
> Το κακόμοιρο το ...λιμάνι.


stin foto exi ena amoξi poso 8a i8ele na imoyna mesa!!! malon oxi na min imoun!!xi xi :lol:

----------


## Νaval22

θεοφιλαρα εισαι τρέλα με την άσπρη την φανέλα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/...iew/?service=1

----------


## manolis m.

gia emas pou ta exoume taksidepsei kai to exoume agapisei....Kai gia ton stefano pou sigoura stenaxwrietai pou to vlepei etsi na marzwnei kai na rimazei....
DSC03058min.jpg
DSC03060min.jpg
DSC03061min.jpg
DSC03062min.jpg
DSC03064min.jpg

----------


## sylver23

παρτι θα κανουν οι νελιτες και οι φαν του θεοφιλου.στεφανεεεε.μην κοιμασε ελα κατα εδω

----------


## MYTILENE

> gia emas pou ta exoume taksidepsei kai to exoume agapisei....Kai gia ton stefano pou sigoura stenaxwrietai pou to vlepei etsi na marzwnei kai na rimazei....
> 
> DSC03058min.jpg
> DSC03060min.jpg
> DSC03061min.jpg
> DSC03062min.jpg
> DSC03064min.jpg


Μόνο ο Stefanos νομίζεις στεναχωριέται φίλε manolis m????? :Sad:  :Sad: !!!Ωραίες φώτο ευχαριστούμε

----------


## manolis m.

Sigoura oxi...propantwn oloio oi Mytilinioi kai oi karavolatres...file mou!!

----------


## sunflower

Πραγματικα οι φωτογραφιες σου μας γεμιζουν αναμνησεις φιλε manolis m.
Μπραβο σou!

----------


## manolis m.

Kai twra mia fwtografia afierwmeni prwta ap ola stous mytilinious!!!! Augi tou iliou panw apo tin theofilo otan idi exei arxisei na to agkaliazei i panemorfi gh tis Mytilinis.....Apolauste...

DSC03070min.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ΠΩ ωραία φότο πάντως να σας πω παιδιά το βαποράκι μ έχει λείψει άτιμη ξέρα τι μας έκανες :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτό είναι από πέρσυ έχει ένα περιοδικό στην καμπίνα και το έκοψα
Picture 029.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Μεσα στον πονο του και τη βροχη, εχει τη συντροφια μιας ομορφης κοπελας
TH.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία φότο φίλε αλλά δεν θα έχει για πολύ καιρό συντοφιά ακόμα όπως μ είπαν πάει για καρφίτσες η κυρία

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΚAPOTE STIN MYTILINI !! anamini fortigon giati gnosti ora fortosis!! tora einai abebees i ores! :Sad: 
Εικόνα786.jpg

----------


## kastro

Το Μυτιλήνη περνάει ανάμεσα από Εύβοια-¶νδρο
Το Λισσός ανάμεσα από ¶νδρο-Τήνο.
Ο Θεόφιλος από πού πέρναγε για να εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιό του;

----------


## Rocinante

Απο το στενο Ανδρου Τηνου φιλε Kastro

----------


## Νaval22

δεν είναι στάνταρ καμιά φορά πάνε απο δύσβατο αλλες απο ευβοια αν και η ΝΕΛ τελευταία είχε εφασμόσει το δύσβατο σα κανόνα,το εισήγαγε ο φραγκιαδάκης

----------


## theofilos-ship

sta asfalestera  stena pernaei o fragiadakhs.. kai eidame ta apotelesmata !

----------


## MYTILENE

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πώ οτι είσαι λάθος!!!Δε φταίει ο Φραγκιαδάκης μόνο αλλά και η επιπολαιότητα του Υποπλοιάρχου. :Wink: !!!!Νόμιζε οτι τα ήξερε όλα και να τι έκανε,οπότε μην κρίνεις έτσι.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolis m.

Den piateuw na eimaste dikastirio edw gia na apodosoume euthines se poion ftaiei kai poios oxi..Kai eidika na anferontai onomata kai eidikotites!

----------


## giannisk88

Συμφωνώ με το Μανώλη.Εδώ είμαστε μία καραβολατρική παρέα που σαν βάση μας έχουμε τους ναυτικούς μας και τα πλοία μας.Εδώ δεν υπάρχουν αιχμές λοιπόν για τους ναυτικούς μας.Ανθρωποι είναι και αυτοί, λάθοι κάνουν.Εμείς όμως δεν είμαστε εδώ για να τα κατακρίνουμε.

----------


## theofilos-ship

paidia sorry an to phrate etsi.den kathgoro ton fragiadaki gia to atixima.alloste sevomai ta xronia tou sthn thallasa.kouventa kanoume opos eipate alla einai to giati.kai yparxoune polla giati.gia thimithite ligo me to samina oti o ypoploiarxos evlepe agona kai den to lew tyxaia...kai ekei  eidame ta apotelesmata.egw exw na pw apla oti exoume poli kalous naftikous,alla h exeis ta kotsia na kratas ena timoni h kalitera katse spiti sou.etsi paei..an exete kanena neo me theo enimeroste.mpas kai vgaloume kamia fhoto...shmera to proi eixe vgei ston kampouraki o ventouris alla logo doulias mou den prolava na dw ti elege.to eide kaneis ?

----------


## sylver23

> gia thimithite ligo me to samina oti o ypoploiarxos evlepe agona kai den to lew tyxaia...


μην λεμε οτι λενε τα μμε.μην τα πιστευουμε ολα..ποιος τον ειδε να βλεπει τηλεοραση/..??ελα τωρα.ολοι μας εχουμε τυχει να ακουσουμε επιβατες να βλεπουν τον λοστρομο και να τον λενε καπετανιο..η φημες παντα υπαρχουν.και μια φημη αλλαζει παντα απο στομα σε στομα ωστε να εναι πιο πιασαρικη.σορυ για το εκτος θεματος αλλα επρεπε να απντησω

----------


## theofilos-ship

oxi sylver apla sizitousane kati sxetika me ths agones grammes kai ta simferonta.

----------


## manolis m.

Stefane mipws parakolouthises dilwseis Ventouri ???

----------


## jvrou

Διαμαρτυρόταν ο Βεντούρης για την άγονη των νότιων κυκλάδων (μάλλον εννούσε Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-Ανάφη) Πως γίνονται φωτογραφικοί διαγωνισμοί ώστε να πάρουν την γραμμή ο Αγούδημος με τον Μανούση. Στο πάνελ ήταν και ένας κύριος από το υπουργείου Αιγαίου (δεν συγκράτησα το όνομα του) ο οποίος έλεγε με την σειρά του πως και ο Βεντούρης έχει συμμετάσχει σε διαγωνισμούς για διάφορες άγονες γραμμές  και πως δεν μπορεί να μιλάει για έναν διαγωνισμό ο οποίος δεν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ακόμα και θα γίνει στις 20 Οκτωβρίου. Ακόμα είπε πως το θέμα με τις μίζες έχει τελειώσει και το θέμα έχει οδηγηθεί στην δικαιοσύνη. Επομένως όποιος θέλει να συμμετάσχει στους διαγωνισμούς μπορεί ελεύθερα χωρίς να έχει να φοβηθεί τίποτα.
Αυτό το κομμάτι παρακολούθησα εγώ. Μετά έπρεπε να φύγω για δουλεία και δεν μπορούσα να καθίσω να δω άλλο.

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά αυτά τωρα που βλέπω εδώ εχουν σχέση με το θέμα του θεόφιλου?
Δε νομίζω!!Υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα με τις άγονες γραμμές, και αν δεν υπάρχει μπορείτε να το δημιουργήσετε.

----------


## jvrou

> Παιδιά αυτά τωρα που βλέπω εδώ εχουν σχέση με το θέμα του θεόφιλου?
> Δε νομίζω!!Υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα με τις άγονες γραμμές, και αν δεν υπάρχει μπορείτε να το δημιουργήσετε.


Φίλε γιάννη δεν διαφωνώ αλλά εδώ ζητήθηκαν οι δηλώσεις Βεντούρη εδώ το έγραψα...

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε γιάννη δεν διαφωνώ αλλά εδώ ζητήθηκαν οι δηλώσεις Βεντούρη εδώ το έγραψα...


Νομίζω ότι οι προηγούμενοι φίλοι έκαναν ανφορά στις δηλώσεις του Βεντούρη ως διευθύνωντα της ΝΕΛ αμέσως μετά το ατύχημα του Teo.

----------


## jvrou

> shmera to proi eixe vgei ston kampouraki o ventouris alla logo doulias mou den prolava na dw ti elege.to eide kaneis ?


Το μήνυμα είναι στις 25/12 και είναι το Νο592... Πάντως αν θέλουν μπορόύν οι διαχειρηστές να το μεταφέρουν όπου κρίνουν εκείνοι. Εγώ απλά υπήρξε ερώτηση και απάντησα...

----------


## giannisk88

Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο απλά είδα οτι ξεφύγαμε λίγο απο το θέμα γενικώς.Γι'αυτο το είπα :Wink:

----------


## nisiotis

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πώ οτι είσαι λάθος!!!Δε φταίει ο Φραγκιαδάκης μόνο αλλά και η επιπολαιότητα του Υποπλοιάρχου.!!!!Νόμιζε οτι τα ήξερε όλα και να τι έκανε,οπότε μην κρίνεις έτσι.Ευχαριστώ


Ασε πρώτα φίλε mytilene να βγεί το πλοίο στη δεξαμενή,να δούμε τί ζημιά έχει από κάτω(αν αφήσουν κανένα να πλησιάσει σε απόσταση μικρότερη των πέντε μιλίων;-))και μετά βγάλε τα δικά σου συμπεράσματα για το τί και το πώς έγινε καθώς και για το ποιός φταίει.Κάτι μάλιστα μου λέει ότι θα βρεθούμε πρό εκπλήξεων και θα μιλάμε αρκετό καιρό από εδώ.

----------


## karystos

Για τη ζημιά από κάτω υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες και οι αφηγήσεις των δυτών. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι απλά να μπαλώσουν ένα ρήγμα αλλά ότι έχουν κοπεί ή στρεβλωθεί σχεδόν όλοι οι νομείς της αριστερής πλευράς στα διπύθμενα. Θεωρητικά φτιάχνεται, στην πράξη δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο και οπωσδήποτε για να φτιαχτεί σωστά θέλει χρόνο. Εκείνο που είναι θολό είναι η ζημιά μηχανής αξονικών. Ως τώρα η αριστερή μηχανή ήθελε αλλαγή, τώρα δε θέλει. Πάντως το ότι έχει μείνει τόσο καιρό να περιμένει σημαίνει ότι είναι ανάμεσα στην επισκευή και τις καρφίτσες. Βέβαια έτσι που πάνε τα οικονομικά της ΝΕΛ με τα αλλεπάληλα στραπάτσα το τελευταίο που θα ανακοινωθεί είναι ότι πάει για scrap.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Για τη ζημιά από κάτω υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες και οι αφηγήσεις των δυτών. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι απλά να μπαλώσουν ένα ρήγμα αλλά ότι έχουν κοπεί ή στρεβλωθεί σχεδόν όλοι οι νομείς της αριστερής πλευράς στα διπύθμενα. Θεωρητικά φτιάχνεται, στην πράξη δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο και οπωσδήποτε για να φτιαχτεί σωστά θέλει χρόνο. Εκείνο που είναι θολό είναι η ζημιά μηχανής αξονικών. Ως τώρα η αριστερή μηχανή ήθελε αλλαγή, τώρα δε θέλει. Πάντως το ότι έχει μείνει τόσο καιρό να περιμένει σημαίνει ότι είναι ανάμεσα στην επισκευή και τις καρφίτσες. Βέβαια έτσι που πάνε τα οικονομικά της ΝΕΛ με τα αλλεπάληλα στραπάτσα το τελευταίο που θα ανακοινωθεί είναι ότι πάει για scrap.


φίλε μου το βαπόρι τόσο καιρό περιμένει γιατί καθαρίζουν τα τάγκια πάντως από μηχανικής άποψης νομίζω ότι θα πιάσουν δουλειά οι μηχανικοί αφού πρώτα θα πάει δεξαμενή

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Νικόλα δε νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι. Πιστεύω ότι γρήγορα θα δείξει.

----------


## Νικόλας

πιστεύω ότι δεν θα πάει σε καμιά περίπτωση για καρφίτσες όσο για τα τάγκια αν δεις μια μέρα την λάτζα θα δείς πάνε μέσα συνεργεία και καθαρίζουν και ο καπετάνιος μαζί εκεί

----------


## Νaval22

επειδή στην αρχή λέγανε ξεκάθαρα πως έχει τρακάρει ο άξονας δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω κι εγώ πως η μηχανή τα έδρανα και ο μειωτήρας δεν χρειάζονται άλλαγμα,ίσως εκεί που θα πάει να δουλεύει μόνο με τη μία μηχανή :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

έννοια σου φίλε στέφανε και το έχουν κανονίσει τι κουτσό θα πάει :Wink:  εγώ ξέρω πάντως ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο αριστερός άξονας και θα τον αλλάξουν

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά σήμερα αξιόπηστη πηγή από την εταιρία μου είπε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα φτιαχτεί κανονικότατα και θα μπεί πάλι στην γραμμή :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> παιδιά σήμερα αξιόπηστη πηγή από την εταιρία μου είπε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα φτιαχτεί κανονικότατα και θα μπεί πάλι στην γραμμή


Πάντως ο Βεντούρης στην συνέντευξη του στον Εφοπλιστή δεν απαντά ξεκάθαρα για το μέλλον του Θεόφιλου...
Τι μία λέει ότι θα φτιαχτεί μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα,την άλλη ότι μπορεί να βγεί και total loss......
Σαν Πυθία μίλαγε.....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> παιδιά σήμερα αξιόπηστη πηγή από την εταιρία μου είπε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα φτιαχτεί κανονικότατα και θα μπεί πάλι στην γραμμή


ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ, αλλα ας περιμενουμε μεχρι το τελος να δουμε... (Ετσι κ. Speedkiller?)!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Εννοείται φίλτατε Finnpartner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Εννοείται φίλτατε Finnpartner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Mα καλα ρε κολλητε, πανω απο το pc ησουν?

----------


## Leo

Γιατί τον τσγ΄κλιζετε συνέχεια...?? Μόλις σήμερα έκανε δηλώσεις περί "απωλείας ενδιαφέροντος για την ΝΕΛ". Μην μου τον φανατίζετε  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

δεν τα πιστεύει όμως εν βρασμό ψυχής τα λέει

----------


## Speedkiller

Για την ΝΕΛ αγαπητέ Leo!!!Οχι για τον Θεόφιλο... :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κοιτα, οπως το πανε οι μεγαλοι, δεν πιστευω να εχουν οσους fan ειχαν! Αλλο οι εταιριες, και αλλο τα πλοια τους.... Λεω εγω τωρα.... ;-Ρ

----------


## manolis m.

Apo ton xarti tis TT-line pou vriskete mesa ston Theofilara....
DSC03056min.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

σας ελειψε ο τεο?  αν, ναι κρατηστε τον εκει μεχρι να αποσυντεθει! κρατηστε τον μεχρι να παει 40 χρονων, φουκαραδες μυτιληνοι, σιμμεριζομαι απολυτα τον πονο σας, αλλα αλλος κανει πλεον κουμαντο στη νελ κι οχι εσεις οι μετοχοι. τα πλοια τα εφαγαν τα ψωμια τους, ας παρουν καποιο νεοτερης ηλικιας!

----------


## manolis m.

Ligo skliro auto pou les file Moutsokwsta eidika gia tous Mytilinious... :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ligo skliro auto pou les file Moutsokwsta eidika gia tous Mytilinious...


δεν ειναι καθολου σκληρο φιλε Μανωλη αν αναλογιστεις πως αυτη ειναι η αληθεια....... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## OLENI

Μανώλη συμφνώ μαζί σου ότι τα λόγια είναι λίγο σκληρά, μήπως όμως είναι αληθινα και δεν πρέπει να χρυσώνουμε το χάπι για την ΝΕΛ.
Θα δείξει σύντομα νομίζω

----------


## manolis m.

> δεν ειναι καθολου σκληρο φιλε Μανωλη αν αναλογιστεις πως αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.......


Ma i alithia ponaei se orismenes periptwseis file Gianni! :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

paidia parolo pou exw katagogi apo mitilhnh.exete dikio.:neutral:

----------


## despo

Σε τετοιυς καιρούς να πετάς καράβια δοκιμασμένα και να παίρνεις άλλα (πια να ειναι αυτά ?) το θεωρώ απιθανο. Εννοείται για νέες ναυπηγήσεις μόνο στα όνειρα ....

----------


## manolis m.

Koitakse na deis despo...Oi neesa gores apaitoun megali reustitita tin opoia i nel den diathetei! Ara tha meinei sta idia me tsa simerina dedomena!

----------


## despo

Μα ποιος την έχει τη ρευστότητα η σαος ?. η λανε ?. η Ga ?. αλλα και η Ανεκ ιδρωσε μεχρι να βγάλει ενα καινούργιο -θεωρητικά- πλοίο, αρα τι να κάνουμε να φέρουμε τους ξένους να κάνουν ακτοπλοία ?.

----------


## Speedkiller

Αφού εμείς είμαστε ανάξιοι και το μόνο που κοιτάμε είναι να κονομήσουμε στα γρήγορα και όχι να επενδυσουμε... :Mad:

----------


## manolis m.

File kwsta den nomizw pws itan panta etsi i katastasi tis Nel..egw tin thimamai mia apo tis pio kalodioikites kai oikonomika ygieis etairies! Teleutaia egine etsi!

----------


## Speedkiller

Θα μας βάλουν χέρι αν συνεχίσουμε εδώ οπότε να ρωτήσω και εγω...Ποτε θα ανέβει ο έρμος δεξαμενή??????Αμάν πια...Θα χρονίσει εκεί????

----------


## manolis m.

Den ton afinete ekei mpas kai ton vlepete kiolas ?? gt ama anevi deksameni kai ftaixtei paizei kai na min ton ksanadeite!

----------


## Speedkiller

Καλύτερα να φτιαχτεί και να φύγει παρά να ρημάξει εκεί...

----------


## marsant

Για τον φιλο Speedkiller....
O Θεοφιλος το 1994 ως Pollux

πολλουχ.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Για τον φιλο Speedkiller....
> O Θεοφιλος το 1994 ως Pollux
> 
> πολλουχ.jpg


και με ανοιχτη τη πλωρη!!!!μπραβο φιλε marsant

----------


## Speedkiller

Όντως φοβερή!!! :Surprised: Ευχαριστώ marsant να σαι καλα!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

απορω ποιος ειχε τη φαεινη ιδεα να βαψει με αυτα τα ανεξητιλα μπλε χρωματα, τα πλοια της νελ...ποσο ωραιος ηταν ο θεοφιλος με τα σινιαλα της βεντουρης και μετεπειτα με το λευκο της νελ!

----------


## MYTILENE

Aς ήταν γερός φίλε moutsokwstas να ήταν και κανονικά στα δρομολόγια του και ας μας το είχαν και σε ....φούξια με βούλες :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

> και με ανοιχτη τη πλωρη!!!!μπραβο φιλε marsant


Η πλώρη εξακολουθεί και ανοίγει ή την καταργήσαν?

----------


## theofilos-ship

kserei kaneis mhpos ti anakoinosh exei kanei o ventouris sxetika me to theofilos gia afto to mhna;oso gia ton plorio katapelti tou theo h nel den to exei xrisimopoiish pote.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η πλώρη εξακολουθεί και ανοίγει ή την καταργήσαν?


Σιγουρα ανοίγει!Αλλο αν η ΝEL δεν το χρησιμοποιεί ποτε!Εδώ και στο Μυτιλήνη τον Πλευρικό καταπέλτη που παραγματικά προσφέρει μεγάλη ευκολία δεν τον ανοίγει κατα την αποβιβαση!Παλαιότερα το εκαναν!Τωρα δεν ξέρω γιατι δεν το κάνουν...

----------


## moutsokwstas

τον καταπελτη, πολυ σωστα ουδεποτε τον εχουν ανοιξει στο θεοφιλο, στο μυτιληνη ετυχε σε ταξιδι που καναμε  και τον ανοιξαν στον πειραια, για αποβιβαση οχηματων πριν απο μια πενταετια περιπου.

----------


## Νικόλας

έμαθα ότι το πλοίο αύριο πάει δεξαμενή για τον απολογισμό της ζημιάς

----------


## kastro

> έμαθα ότι το πλοίο αύριο πάει δεξαμενή για τον απολογισμό της ζημιάς


Στο Πέραμα πάει σίγουρα το έχω ξαναδεί εκεί να το περιμένετε αύριο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

oti neo exete.steilte amesa mhnhma.den tha to doume logika kai sto ais traffic  :Confused:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

O ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ειναι στο Περαμα. Ο ανταποκριτης ειναι ηδη εκει.

----------


## theofilos-ship

file finn einai se deksamenh h demeno; sto ais den to vrika:neutral:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στο ΑΙS δεν το εχει. Τσακαρα κι εγω. Ο Speedkiller μου εστειλε sms. Κι αυτος προς τα εκει πηγαινε. "Ειναι στο Περαμα" μου εγραψε.

----------


## theofilos-ship

lew na katevo noris to apogevma..alla tha me afhsoune na mpo mesa.palia eixa paei kai mpika ston deksamenismo tou exw kamia 30 fhoto apo theo.apla an mporoume se parakalw na mathoume an to exoune sikosei.na parw yliko.. :Cool:

----------


## kastro

> lew na katevo noris to apogevma..alla tha me afhsoune na mpo mesa.palia eixa paei kai mpika ston deksamenismo tou exw kamia 30 fhoto apo theo.apla an mporoume se parakalw na mathoume an to exoune sikosei.na parw yliko..


Θα πάω εγώ σε λίγο στο Πέραμα,αν θες να μπεις δεν υπάρχει μπρόβλημα εμένα ΄ποτέ δεν μου έχουν πει τίποτα.

----------


## giannisk88

Παλικάρια, κανετε αυτο που ξερετε.....Περιμενουμε τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## OLENI

Ενημέρωστε μας για τα αποτελέσματα του ελέγχου το συντομότερο...

Μακάρι να επισκευαστεί το σκαρί και να μπορέσει να κυκλοφορήσει ξανά στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Θα πάω εγώ σε λίγο στο Πέραμα,αν θες να μπεις δεν υπάρχει μπρόβλημα εμένα ΄ποτέ δεν μου έχουν πει τίποτα.


Εμένα μου την είπαν πάντως...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20169

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20170

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20171

Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι πως το καράβι πρέπει να είναι ρημαγμένο από κάτω...Το ταράξανε το κακόμοιρο!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Η φωτογραφίες ειναι σημερινές??????

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Nαι Γιαννη. Σημερινες. Ο Speed πηγε το πρωι (ως ο κατεξοχην αρμοδιος επι του πλοιου), αλλα του την ειπαν λιγο στο Περαμα...

----------


## giannisk88

:Sad:  :Sad: 
Μπραβο παντως για το κόπο σου φιλε μου speedkiller!!Αφού τις πήρες γραψτους αυτούς

----------


## vinman

¶ψογος ο speedkiller!!!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

Telika tin simia tin exoun epidiorθosi i akoma!!! einai megali zimia!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Προχειρα εχουμε πει οτι την εχουν καλύψει για να μη μπάζουν νερα.Αυτό συζητάνε τωρα με την ασφαλιστική, αν θα το φτιάξουν και μόνιμα.

----------


## Νικόλας

σήμερα φίλε θα δούν το μέγεθος τησ ζημιάς και θα αποφασίσουν τι θα γίνει

----------


## theofilos-ship

mpravo file poli kales fhoto.se afhnoune na peraseis mesa;; thelw na paw mia volta gia'fto

----------


## Speedkiller

Μου την είπαν φίλε μου και φυσικά όχι και τελείως άδικα...Δε ξέρω αν θα ξαναπάω κ δεν το πολυσυνιστώ σε άλλους...Κρίμα είναι για μια φωτογραφία από αγάπη για το καράβι να σου την λένε και ένας θεός ακόμα τι άλλο....Φυσικά ο δρομος είναι ανοιχτός για όσους θέλουν...Το τι θα αντιμετωπίσουν είναι άλλο καπέλο! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STRATHGOS

> σήμερα φίλε θα δούν το μέγεθος τησ ζημιάς και θα αποφασίσουν τι θα γίνει


kala βre pedi mou kai toso kairo pou to ixan eki stamatimeno giati to ixan...ti ekane stin salamina:???:

----------


## OLENI

Mpravo file mou, afto tha pei oti to nautilia einai panakou paron

thanks

----------


## Νικόλας

> kala βre pedi mou kai toso kairo pou to ixan eki stamatimeno giati to ixan...ti ekane stin salamina:???:


καθάριζαν τα τάγκια και εύγαζαν το πετραίλεο δεν γινόταν να πάει δεξαμενή πριν βγάλει τα πετραίλεα

----------


## Leo

> Μου την είπαν φίλε μου και φυσικά όχι και τελείως άδικα...Δε ξέρω αν θα ξαναπάω κ δεν το πολυσυνιστώ σε άλλους...Κρίμα είναι για μια φωτογραφία από αγάπη για το καράβι να σου την λένε και ένας θεός ακόμα τι άλλο....Φυσικά ο δρομος είναι ανοιχτός για όσους θέλουν...Το τι θα αντιμετωπίσουν είναι άλλο καπέλο!


Θα προσπαθήσω σε λίγες γραμμές να πω ότι σωστά "την είπαν" στον φίλο μας spreedkiller. Γιατί ένας δεξαμενισμός δεν γίνεται για να πάνε οι καραβολάτρες να φωτογραφίσουν ένα καράβι " ξεβράκωτο ". Ο δεξαμενισμός είναι μια πολύ πολύπλοκη και πολυδάπανη διαδικασία που συχνά πυκνά αποκαλύπτει εκπλήξεις. Αυτές οι εξπλήξεις μπορεί να έχουν "παρατράγουδα" μικρότερης ή μεγαλύτερης έκτασης και παίζουν μέσα ασφαλιστικά θέματα, που δεν έιναι καθόλου απλά και εύκολα. Από  μια φωτογραφία μπορεί να κερδηθεί ένα δικαστήριο, να πληρωθεί ή όχι μια ασφάλεια. ¶ρα λοιπόν μη βιάζεστε, μην είστε αποκαλυπτηκοί και να προσέχετε τι φωτογραφίζετε και τι δημοσιεύετε. Ο νοών νοείτο... λοιπον.

----------


## Νaval22

σήμερα πέφτει τo βαπόρι; λίγο δύσκολο

----------


## manolis m.

Simera peftei ??? Kai gt anevika dld ??? gia peratzada ??

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εχει δικιο ο Leo , συμφωνω μαζι του.

----------


## theofilos-ship

paidia molis gyrisa apo perama.fotografisa ta panta kai den mou eipe kaneis tipota.isa isa ! milisa me ena mhxaniko kai mou eipe oti o theo tha einai peripou etoimos se kana 5 mhno thelei poli doulia. to rigma einai ston 2 nomea tou pliou konta sthn isalo grammh ( poli diskolo shmeio gia episkevi) exei vouliaksei olo mesa kamia 13 metra.peite mou pws kano upload fhoto na deite fhoto...htane kai o fragiadakis paron giati ksilonane thn aristeri propela piso kai kanane episkeves sto pidalio.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Theofilos ship δύσκολο να είναι το ρήγμα στον 2 νομέα επειδή αυτός είναι κατάπρυμα. Επίσης δύσκολο είναι να έχει ρήγμα κοντά στην ίσαλο το βαπόρι, τουλάχιστον αν είναι αληθινά όσα έχουν πει οι δύτες και οι φωτογραφίες που δημοσιεύτηκαν. Ο Βεντούρης έλεγε για ένα μήνα επισκευή. Τώρα λένε πέντε;

----------


## Speedkiller

Μηπως ο theofilos-ship εννοεί πως φτάνει σε βάθος μέσα στο πλοίο μέχρι την ίσαλο γραμμη?

----------


## theofilos-ship

akrivos speed ! kai oso gia ton nomea tou ploiou ksero poli kala (den eimai nafpigos)alla exw spiti mou ola ta sxedia tou apo thn epoxi pou mou ta eixe dwsei o protos ploiarxos tou sthn ellada o k.oikonomidhs kai otan lew isalo grammh exei ftasei mexri ekei kati pou einai poli diskolo gia enan mhxaniko na ksilosoune kai na kolisoune.einai fanero oti to  ploio exei fagomata 20 metra aristera apo ta thruster kai pisw mexri pou to vrike apo kato.kai eimai sigouros pws ligo deksia na to ekane den tha eixe ginei tipota.as mou pei kapoios na anevasw fhoto .na deite..

----------


## theofilos-ship

Εικόνα 007.jpg aferesh propelas

----------


## theofilos-ship

Εικόνα 025.jpg aferesh propelas

----------


## karystos

Ίσως να μην εννοούμε τα ίδια πράγματα. Ρήγμα στην ίσαλο (και εν πάσει περιπτώσει πάνω από το top tank level) σημαίνει πλημμυρισμένο στεγανό ή στεγανά διαμερίσματα (περίπτωση ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ) και εντελώς άλλα συνακόλουθα. Η περίπτωση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ δεν παραπέμπει σε τέτοια πράγματα. Όσο για τους νομείς, αριθμούνται πάντα από πρύμη προς πλώρη, οπότε ο 2 είναι στο ναινά της πρύμης. Ίσως ο μηχανικός να εννοούσε κάτι άλλο. Σε ό,τι αφορά τη δυσκολία επισκευής έχουμε την περίπτωση του SUPERFERRY II στο ατύχημα του 1998, όταν πέρασε πάνω από τη Βουβή και τσαλακώθηκε ολόκληρο από κάτω, χωρίς όμως να πειραχτούν άξονες και προπέλες. Η επισκευή του στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας κράτησε δύο με τρεις εβδομάδες. ¶δειασμα τανκιών, κόψιμο, ράψιμο, τα πάντα. Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έχει μεν μεγαλύτερο στραπατσάρισμα από κάτω όχι όμως και για τρείς μήνες να αδειάσουνε οι δεξαμενές συν πέντε μήνες για να φτιαχτεί. Η ζημιά στη μηχανή και τα αξονικά είναι μια άλλη υπόθεση και το κόστος ακόμη μια άλλη.

----------


## theofilos-ship

sto vathos oi mhxanikoi !Εικόνα 018.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

αργησε αλλα μπηκε επιτελους  για επισκευη, να δουμε την πορεια του απο δω και στο εξης... ωραιες φωτο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

vgazoune ta nera (enhmerotika to tripisane)Εικόνα 015.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Όμορφη αρχή για τον φίλο μας theofilos-ship ! Μπράβο για τις φωτογραφίες σου !

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου άσχετα με τη ρηγματολογία οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι καταπληκτικές.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ όμορφες φωτό και διαφωτιστικές για πολλούς. :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

file karystos exeis dikio nomeas 2 einai.sorry rotisa an tha fygei gia alles thalases kai oloi apo ekei mou eipane oxi! tha gyrisei kanonika sthn grammh.makari re paidia...pantos se athlia katastash apo katw!

----------


## theofilos-ship

h maketa mou..to 2002Εικόνα 034.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Egw den tha paw tpt allo...apla na prosexete ti anevazete !

----------


## manolis m.

katapliktiki i maketa sou file mou!!

----------


## Speedkiller

θέλω κ γω μακέτα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

an gyrisei o theo tha sas ftiakso 10 !!!! ante kai mia gia to fedra..mhn to ksexname..ponese kai afth gia ton aderfo ths !

----------


## Speedkiller

Πρόσεχε τι υπόσχεσαι φίλε μου...Τα έχουμε καταγεγραμμένα... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Apo twra thelw mia!

----------


## kastro

Η ΝΕΛ τον Θεόφιλο τον φτιάχνει για να συνεχίσει κανονικά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη η θα το δούμε σε μερικούς μήνες με το σινιάλο της NAMMA LINES;

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η ΝΕΛ τον Θεόφιλο τον φτιάχνει για να συνεχίσει κανονικά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη η θα το δούμε σε μερικούς μήνες με το σινιάλο της NAMMA LINES;



Ε????Τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν η ερώτηση αγαπητέ kastro...Που κολλάει η ΝΑΜΜΑ???

----------


## theofilos-ship

to 1995 tou dwsane apagoreftiko !!:???:

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να σας υπενθυμίσω αυτό το *Μήνυμα* και να σας επιστήσω την προσοχή στο τι ανεβάζετε και στο τι δικαιούστε να ανεβάσετε. Παρακαλώ να ρίξετε και μια ματιά στους κανόνες.

----------


## Νaval22

> Μηπως ο theofilos-ship εννοεί πως φτάνει σε βάθος μέσα στο πλοίο μέχρι την ίσαλο γραμμη?





> akrivos speed ! kai oso gia ton nomea tou ploiou ksero poli kala (den eimai nafpigos)alla exw spiti mou ola ta sxedia tou ..


βαθουλώματα μέχρι τη ίσαλο δεν υπάρχουν,προσωπικά περίμενα τη ζημιά πολύ μεγαλύτερη καθώς επίσης και εμφανή παραμόρφωση του άξονα και της προπέλας,το ρήγμα είναι αποκλειστικά στα δυπίθμενα,σε μεγάλη έκταση νομέων,και όχι μόνο σε έναν και φυσικά δεν διέρχεται απο το νομέα 2 γιατί αυτός βρίσκεται μπροστα στο πηδάλιο όπως είπε και ο karystos,απο τη θέση του ρήγματος φαίνεται πως δεν υπήρχε θέμα βύθισης του πλοίου

πάντως μέχρι αργά το βράδυ που επισκέφτηκα τη δεξαμενή κόβανε πυρετωδώς ελάσματα ίσως αυτό σημανει πως το πλοίο δεν ανέβηκε απλά για εκτίμηση της ζημιάς

τα ύφαλα ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση με ελάχιστη πανίδα επάνω προφανώς κάνανε υδροβολή το πρωί 
ορίστε και 2 φωτο απο μένα 
100_6478.jpg

100_6484.jpg

----------


## karystos

Από το σημείο που δουλεύουνε φαίνεται που είναι η μεγαλύτερη ζημιά, δηλαδή το ρήγμα, όπως είχε φανεί και από τις φωτογραφίες των δυτών. Τα εσωκοιλώματα πάνε ως το σημείο που βγαίνει ο αριστερός άξονας από το βαπόρι. Στο σημείο αυτό έχει βρει και ο άξονας κι εκεί είναι η ζημιά του, που "μεταφέρθηκε" στη μηχανή και στην KaMeWa. H προπέλα δε βρήκε καθόλου. Και λίγα χιλιοστά να "πήρε" ο άξονας φτάνει. Το να φράξουνε το ρήγμα είναι το πιο εύκολο. Πιο δύσκολο είναι το κόψε - ράψε τους νομείς και η αποκατάσταση εσωτερικά των διπύθμενων, επειδή είναι σε μεγάλο μήκος οπότε δεν είναι μόνο η στεγανοποίηση αλλά και η "γεωμετρία" του πλοίου. Να μην καταλήξει δηλαδή σαν κάτι αυτοκίνητα που έχουν πάρει στο σασί και πηγαίνουνε λοξά σα το σκύλο. Από τον τρόπο αποκατάστασης θα φανεί και τι θα γίνει το πλοίο. Μου κάνει εντύπωση πάντως ότι το δεξαμένισαν με την πλώρη κι όχι με την πρύμη προς τα έξω, ώστε να κρύβεται κατά το δυνατόν η ζημιά και το πως θα την αποκαταστήσουν. Συνήθως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει τρομερή μυστικοπάθεια. Εδώ δε φαίνεται και να τους πολυνοιάζει.

----------


## manolis m.

> Η ΝΕΛ τον Θεόφιλο τον φτιάχνει για να συνεχίσει κανονικά για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη η θα το δούμε σε μερικούς μήνες με το σινιάλο της NAMMA LINES;


Namma lines file Kasro den einai i etairia pou diaxeirizetai ta taxyploa tis Nel stin Erithra! Auti onomazete NEL Egypt an den kanw lathos! Namma Lines einai i etaira pou katexei pleon to Diko mas Express Afroditi!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Φιλε μας theofilo-ship , οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι απαιχτες !
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!

----------


## Νaval22

κατέβηκε απο τη δεξάμενη ο θεόφιλος η είναι ακόμα?

----------


## esperos

> κατέβηκε απο τη δεξάμενη ο θεόφιλος η είναι ακόμα?


Μέχρι  χθες  το  μεσημέρι  ήταν  ακόμα  πάνω  στην  δεξαμενή  και  έλειπε  αριστερή  προπέλα  και  άξονας.

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν νομίζω να κατέβει τόσο γρήγορα...Εχει πολύ δουλειά,τουλάχιστον λαμαρινοδουλειά!Για κάποιον λόγο (δεν ξέρω ποιον εχουν) "ανοίξει " το βολβό από κάτω!

----------


## MYTILENE

Μέχρι τέλος Νοεμβρίου θα είναι έτοιμο,με βάση υπολογισμούς της Διοίκησης :Wink: !!!!Και όπως δήλωσε ο Απόστολος Βεντούρης θα βγεί καλύτερο απ'ότι ήταν :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Μέχρι τέλος Νοεμβρίου θα είναι έτοιμο,με βάση υπολογισμούς της Διοίκησης!!!!Και όπως δήλωσε ο Απόστολος Βεντούρης θα βγεί καλύτερο απ'ότι ήταν


nai θa doulebi me ta me kirozini :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

> nai θa doulebi meta me kirozini


Xaxaxa!Telika den eipae tpt allo peri twn ploiwn tis etairias kai tis drastiriotites autwn ?

----------


## MYTILENE

Όσα είπε-επιγραμματικά- είναι στο topic της ΝΕΛ........

----------


## manolis m.

Molis ta eida..se euxaristw file Mytilene!

----------


## theofilos-ship

na deite pou telika o theo tha pei ta kalanta sthn deksameni..edw eimai kai edw eiste. :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

ρε παιδιά είναι δυνατόν να δεσμέυσει τη δεξαμενή μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η επισκευή δηλαδή δυο μήνες δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση προφανώς θα μεταφερθεί σύντομα σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο 
Τελικά ο Βεντούρης είπε οτι θα συνεχίσει στην Ελλάδα? η ακόμα παίζεται το μέλλον του?

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ρε παιδιά είναι δυνατόν να δεσμέυσει τη δεξαμενή μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η επισκευή δηλαδή δυο μήνες δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση προφανώς θα μεταφερθεί σύντομα σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο 
> Τελικά ο Βεντούρης είπε οτι θα συνεχίσει στην Ελλάδα? η ακόμα παίζεται το μέλλον του?


Nai siga min ipe edo kai ekinos den ξeri ti θeli . .mas ta exei mperdefsi poli ta praxmata kai kali ta eukola diskola____. .:twisted:

----------


## sylver23

*18.11 οι εργασιες προχωρανε .ολο το βραδυ δουλευουνε .οι φωτο ειναι περιπου στις 2 με 2.5*


PA191843.jpg

PA191845.jpg

PA191846.jpg

*γεια σου θεοφιλε.θα ξαναρθω*

PA191859.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> *18.11 οι εργασιες προχωρανε .ολο το βραδυ δουλευουνε .οι φωτο ειναι περιπου στις 2 με 2.5*
> 
> 
> PA191843.jpg
> 
> PA191845.jpg
> 
> PA191846.jpg
> 
> ...


Σας τα'λεγα!! :Very Happy:  Είσαι άπαιχτος sylver!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Σας τα'λεγα!! Είσαι άπαιχτος sylver!!


Θα πρέπει να αλλάξει Nick name ο sylver 23....
Και είναι και ευκαιρία να το κάνει τώρα που μπήκε στα 24...
Θα του πήγαινε κάτι σαν *''καλλιτέχνης της νύχτας 24''*... :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ρε παιδια οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο .σας χιλιοευχαριστω.δεν τελειωσαμε ακομα ομως .χεχεχε :Razz:

----------


## polykas

> *18.11 οι εργασιες προχωρανε .ολο το βραδυ δουλευουνε .οι φωτο ειναι περιπου στις 2 με 2.5*
> 
> 
> PA191843.jpg
> 
> PA191845.jpg
> 
> PA191846.jpg
> 
> ...


*¶παιχτες οι βραδυνές σου sylver.Mπράβο σε ευχαριστούμε....*

----------


## manolis m.

Poly wraies fwtigrafies! Prgmatika astamatiti douleia! Mera nyxta!

----------


## OLENI

Mpravo Sylvestro , poly wraia douleia. Tha prepei na mas xrewseis yperwries kai nixterina  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

και ξανα ευχαριστω παιδια .για την χρεωση θα τα βρουμε

----------


## Giorgos_D

> ρε παιδιά είναι δυνατόν να δεσμέυσει τη δεξαμενή μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η επισκευή δηλαδή δυο μήνες δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση προφανώς θα μεταφερθεί σύντομα σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο


Για ποιο λόγο Στέφανε; Και σε ναυπηγείο να πήγαινε, πάλι δε θα έκλεινε τη δεξαμενή για δύο μήνες;

Δουλευουν κάθε μέρα 24ωρα, ή μονο εχτές, λογω της σημερινής απεργίας, για να καλύψουν το κενο?

----------


## sylver23

γιωργο αν αναφερεσαι σε αυτο που ειπα εγω για ολο το βραδυ οτι δουλευανε ,εκεινο το βραδυ (18-10)πηγαμε κατα τις 1.30 με 2 και φυγαμε 2 με 2.5 (φαγαμε κατι στα εβερεστ ,μετα απο τοσες ωρες μας εκοψε η πεινα)και ακομα δεν ειχαν σταματησει.για τις αλλες μερες δεν ξερω

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαλα ρε, ποσοι ησασταν?

----------


## sylver23

3-μαστροπαναγος ,εγω και ο μανωλης

----------


## mastropanagos

> Mpravo Sylvestro , poly wraia douleia. Tha prepei na mas xrewseis yperwries kai nixterina


Εμενα παντως με εχει απληρωτο που με τρεχει απο εδω και απο εκει..Θα κανω επισχεση εργασιας στη μηχανη του..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> Για ποιο λόγο Στέφανε; Και σε ναυπηγείο να πήγαινε, πάλι δε θα έκλεινε τη δεξαμενή για δύο μήνες;
> Δουλευουν κάθε μέρα 24ωρα, ή μονο εχτές, λογω της σημερινής απεργίας, για να καλύψουν το κενο?


Το είπα απο την άποψη ότι πολλά καράβια της ακτοπλοίας δεξαμενίζονται στο πέραμα και ως συνέπεια θα καθύστερήσουν άλλες επισκευές

πάντως μάλλον θα καθίσει στη δεξαμενή λιγότερο απο όσο υπολογίζαμε,λόγω της σημερινής απεργίας είχα τη ευκαρια να επηθεωρήσω το βαπόρι :Very Happy:  και με έκπληξη διαπυστωσα ότι το ρήγμα έχει καλυφθεί,ναι ναι φρεσκολουσμένα και φρεσκοσυγκολλημένα ελάσματα βρίσκονταν πάνω στο ρήγμα που πια αποτελεί παρελθόν μάλλον ήταν ευκολότερο απο ότι περιμέναμε,η αρίστερή προπέλα και το πηδάλιο είχαν βγεί
Τελικά η θεοφιλάρα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει κάτι μου λέει πως πολύ σύντομα θα είναι κοντά μας ξανά μακάρι να ξαναγύριζε άσπρο.

100_6503.jpg

100_6519.jpg

100_6530.jpg

ο αριστερός άξονας του πλοίου παρουσίαζε τη παρακάτω εικόνα ΕΛΕΟΣ πια 
100_6498.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

Ena kalo Baψιmataki kai θagini tsi.. tsi.. ala kala 8a einai siga siga na ta kanoun pali aspro pantos stin deξameni kalo fenete kai to mple ala oxi.. kai elbepisto sintoma pali xio k lesvo . . .
to perimenoume!! xi xi :Very Happy:   :Surprised:   :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

μολις πληροφορηθηκα απο τον μαστροπαναγο που κοβει βολτες στο περαμα οτι ο τεο κατεβηκε απο  την δεξαμενη .η τυχη του αγνοειται.ξερει κανεις που πηγε/??

----------


## Speedkiller

Κοίταξε απέναντι???Γιατί εκεί νομίζω πως τον πήγαν πάλι!

----------


## Νaval22

προφανώς θα ξανανέβει σύντομα για να ξανασφηνώσουν τη προπέλα αν δεν έχει γίνει ήδη και να ρίξουν και μια πλαστικοποίηση στα ύφαλα ώστε να μη χρειαστεί άλλο δεξαμενισμό

----------


## kastro

Θα κάνω αύριο βόλτα προς τα εκεί να ελέγξω.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Κοίταξε απέναντι???Γιατί εκεί νομίζω πως τον πήγαν πάλι!


Δεμενο στους γυρω μολους δεν τον βρηκα παντως..!!Δεν ξερω που πηγε..Παντως επαθα πλακα γιατι εσκασα μυτη στη δεξαμενη μπροστα και την ειδα αδεια,και ο τεο αφαντος..!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Ego akousa pos 8a to pigenene stin xalkida ala den ξero . . :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Εξαφανίστηκε  πλοίο χρώματος μπλε επ’ ονόματι Θεόφιλος μήκους 150 μέτρων και πλάτους 25 μέτρων και ηλικίας 33 ετών, ιδιοκτησίας ΝΕΛ LINES. Χάθηκε το στίγμα του χθες στην περιοχή του Περάματος. Όποιος γνωρίζει το οτιδήποτε να επικοινωνήσει άμεσα με το nautilia.gr....  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Mia diorthwsi...148 metra! Aurio exei ''fws sto tounel''....mporeis na dilwseis tin eksafanisi tou ekei! Xaxaxa!

----------


## Leo

> Εξαφανίστηκε πλοίο χρώματος μπλε επ’ ονόματι Θεόφιλος μήκους 150 μέτρων και πλάτους 25 μέτρων και ηλικίας 33 ετών, ιδιοκτησίας ΝΕΛ LINES. Χάθηκε το στίγμα του χθες στην περιοχή του Περάματος. Όποιος γνωρίζει το οτιδήποτε να επικοινωνήσει άμεσα με το nautilia.gr....


 
Βλέπω ο φίλος Thanasis89 έχει κεφάκια... ωραία τα είπε!! Speedkiller!!!!! ξέρεις εσύ έ? :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

και για του λογου το αληθες..
που ειναι οεο...τεο βγες εξω ..δεν παιζω...

PA231893.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θα καταντησει _αναμνηστικη_ φωτογραφια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ego akousa pos 8a to pigenene stin xalkida ala den ξero . .


Xτες που περασα απο την Αυλιδα (ειχα παει Χαλκιδα), δεν ειδα κατι παντως! Εκτος αν κρυφτηκε και σε μενα!

Καλα ρε Sylver τι ωρα πηγες Περαμα? Μαυρα μεσανυχτα?

----------


## sylver23

καθε φορα ετσι παω.αργα...μαρεσουν τα μεσανυχτα..χαχα

----------


## kastro

Άμα δεν τον βρίσκουμε πουθενά λογικά Ελευσίνα θα είναι.

----------


## Leo

Οι ΝΕΛίτες γιατί κοφεύουν??? Για ρίχτε τα χαρτιά.... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> καθε φορα ετσι παω.αργα...μαρεσουν τα μεσανυχτα..χαχα


του αρεσει η σειρα που δειχνει στο MEGA "τα μαυρα μεσανυχτα" :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

lete na ton vithisane..kai krathsane anamnhstikh thn propela??? oeo :Confused:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Οι ΝΕΛίτες γιατί κοφεύουν??? Για ρίχτε τα χαρτιά....


Δε σας λέω δε σας λέω :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Δε σας λέω δε σας λέω


 
H τελευταία μου ελπίδα, ο φίλος  μου ο MYTILENE... εξανεμίστηκε. Δεν μου λέει δεν μου λέει....  :Confused:

----------


## MYTILENE

σσσσσσσσσσς Κάτσε εκεί ΘΕΟΦΙΛΕ θα σε φωνάξω εγώ για να βγείς, οκ????? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manolis m.

Telika pou exei paei ?? tha mathoume ? i tha peksoume kai tous ''kleftes k' astinomous'' mpas kai to silavoun pouthena...xaxa! :Very Happy:

----------


## karystos

Όπου και αν έχει πάει η ζημιά στα διπύθμενα ( αποκατάσταη νομέων κλπ) δε διορθωνόταν σε δυό μέρες. Τώρα το πως και το γιατί είναι άλλη ιστορία. Τον αριστερό άξονα τον βγάλανε;

----------


## Νaval22

> H τελευταία μου ελπίδα, ο φίλος μου ο MYTILENE... εξανεμίστηκε. Δεν μου λέει δεν μου λέει....


φίλε mytilene λυπήσου λίγο το leo που αυτή τη στιγμή με αγωνία περιμένει νέα για τη τύχη του πολυαγαπημένου του πλοίου ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ μη τον χτυπάς έτσι αλύπητα

----------


## MYTILENE

Πέρα από τη πλάκα η τελευταία ενημέρωση που είχα έλεγε οτι είναι στη Κυνοσούρα,βέβαια από τα λεγόμενα πολλών φίλων εδώ δεν πρέπει να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.Το μόνο που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι οτι βγάλανε ένα κομμάτι του πλοίου(*μη ρωτήσετε ποιό δεν θυμάμαι*),το στείλανε Ολλανδία για φτιάξιμο ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων και περιμένουν!!¶νθρωπος που είναι στα συνεργεία επισκευής μου είπε πως από κάτω είναι σαν να έχει ''πάρει'' σασι ένα αυτοκίνητο ,πχ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!Σας μπέρδεψα ε? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Πέρα από τη πλάκα η τελευταία ενημέρωση που είχα έλεγε οτι είναι στη Κυνοσούρα,βέβαια από τα λεγόμενα πολλών φίλων εδώ δεν πρέπει να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.Το μόνο που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι οτι βγάλανε ένα κομμάτι του πλοίου(*μη ρωτήσετε ποιό δεν θυμάμαι*),το στείλανε Ολλανδία για φτιάξιμο ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων και περιμένουν!!¶νθρωπος που είναι στα συνεργεία επισκευής μου είπε πως από κάτω είναι σαν να έχει ''πάρει'' σασι ένα αυτοκίνητο ,πχ!!!!Σας μπέρδεψα ε?


Μας έχει κάνει χάλια  :Very Happy: ... Τον άξωνα ίσως θα έστειλαν στην Ολανδία.

----------


## MYTILENE

Τώρα που το λές μάλλον ναι :Razz: !!!!Είναι λίγο πιεσμένα τα πράγματα τώρα τελευταία και ξεχνάω και γώ μη νομίζεις :Razz: !!!Πάντως το υπόλοιπο σκαρί είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση ,το οποίο έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση σε όλους!!!

----------


## Νaval22

δλδ η τρόπιδα πρέπει να έχει το πρόβλημα,είναι και η πιο δύσκολη περιοχή για αλλάξουν τα ελάσματα πρέπει να αλλάζουν ανάμεσα στους τάκους της δεξαμενής να σπρώχνουν το καράβι μπροστά να ξαναλλάζουν το επόμενο κομμάτι και πάει λέγοντας

----------


## sylver23

ο τεο βρεθηκε.αμα πατε περαμα μερα κοιταξτε απεναντι στην σαλαμινα και θα τον δειτε.τι ειναι εκει??αμπελακια??

πηγη-μαστροπαναγος

----------


## MYTILENE

Εκεί δεν είναι η Κυνοσούρα ρε παιδιά? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!Εκεί που ήταν και πρίν δεξαμενιστεί.

----------


## sylver23

δεν τα ξερω τα μερη.παντως απεναντι απο το περαμα ειναι

----------


## theofilos-ship

ekei einai ta ampelakia salaminas.pali ekei ?? se 3 mhnes pali perama !! :Cool:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αφού σας το πα ρε παιδιά πως θα είναι εκεί...Έγινε τσάμπα ολόκληρη ιστορία...

----------


## Leo

Υπόθεση έκανες speedkiller, μην μας την λες κι απο πάνω... :Razz: . Τώρα ξέρουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ρωτήστε τον Finnpartner που με ρώτησε τι του είπα...100% σίγουρος δεν μπορούσα να μαι αφού δεν είχα χρόνο να πάω πέραμα...Αλλα να πάνε μέχρι Πέραμα κ να μην ρίξουν μια ματιά απέναντι???Τι σόι ρεπόρτερς έχουμε??? :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Ρωτήστε τον Finnpartner που με ρώτησε τι του είπα...100% σίγουρος δεν μπορούσα να μαι αφού δεν είχα χρόνο να πάω πέραμα...Αλλα να πάνε μέχρι Πέραμα κ να μην ρίξουν μια ματιά απέναντι???Τι σόι ρεπόρτερς έχουμε???


Μα γιατί δεν σε πίστεψε κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνω... :Very Happy: . Γεια σου Speedkiller .... :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ρωτήστε τον Finnpartner που με ρώτησε τι του είπα...100% σίγουρος δεν μπορούσα να μαι αφού δεν είχα χρόνο να πάω πέραμα...Αλλα να πάνε μέχρι Πέραμα κ να μην ρίξουν μια ματιά απέναντι???Τι σόι ρεπόρτερς έχουμε???


Moυ το ειπε, απλα μεσα στο μαυρο σκοταδι, δεν ξερω αν φαινεται ενα σβηστο πλοιο. Και δεν κοιταξα!! Αμεσως να την πειτε στον κολλητο!!  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

> Ρωτήστε τον Finnpartner που με ρώτησε τι του είπα...100% σίγουρος δεν μπορούσα να μαι αφού δεν είχα χρόνο να πάω πέραμα...Αλλα να πάνε μέχρι Πέραμα κ να μην ρίξουν μια ματιά απέναντι???Τι σόι ρεπόρτερς έχουμε???


ενημερωση ηρθε με τον μαστροπαναγο που το δε πρωι αλλα λιγο καθυστερημενα.μου το πε αργα το απογευμα.αρα καλος ρεπορτερ ειναι ετσι??μας ειπε οτι κατεβηκε απο δεξαμενη και μετα μας ενημερωσε και για το που ειναι

----------


## kapas

ακουστε τωρα κατι κουφο.... χθες ειδα στον υπνο μου: ημουν λεει στο κερατσινι και κατι εκανα σε ενα βουνο, και γυριζω το κεφαλι μου κατα την θαλασσα και βλεπω τον θεο και λεω μεσα μου "βρεθηκε!" (με ειχε επηρεασει οταν λεγατε χθες-προχθες οτι χαθηκε :Razz: ).... αλλα κατι δεν μου πηγαινε καλα... ηταν λεει βαμενος με κοκκινο χρωμα, απο πανω μεχρι κατω και ετοιμαζονταν λεει να τον πουλησουν καπου στο εξωτερικο... στα καταστρωματα εβλεπα το πληρωμα να κανει σαν να πενθει(!) και στην πρημνη εγραφε "Αντιο Θεοφιλε".....:???:     τι μπορει να συμαινει αυτο?????   κοτζαμ ναυτιλια και δεν θα εχει καποιος εναν ονειροκριτη???? :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

arxika σημαινει οτι πρεπει να περιορισεις λιγο τις ωρες που καθεσαι στο ναυτιλια.
και δευτερον μαλλον δεν εχεις ιδιαιτερη εκτιμηση στον τεο και θες να φυγει

----------


## theofilos-ship

file kappa poli sigginitiko to oneiro sou.alla to poli perama vlaptei sovara thn ygeia.. :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

EGO 8A ELEGA NA MIN AKOUS KANENAN MALON EINAI ENA SIMADIAKO ONIRO SAN KATI NA 8ELINA SOY PI O TEO. . .ΨAXTO . .EXEIS ONIROKRITI.. EXO EGO PANTOS 8A TO KITAΞO!! 8A SOYPO SE LIGO!!! PERIMANE OK :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> file kappa poli sigginitiko to oneiro sou.alla to poli perama vlaptei sovara thn ygeia..


χαχαχαχαχα και να φανταστεις οτι εχω παει μονο μια φορα.... σκεψου τι θα γινει αν παω και αλλες.... θα βλεπω φαντασματα στον ξυπνιο μου.... :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> EGO 8A ELEGA NA MIN AKOUS KANENAN MALON EINAI ENA SIMADIAKO ONIRO SAN KATI NA 8ELINA SOY PI O TEO. . .ΨAXTO . .EXEIS ONIROKRITI.. EXO EGO PANTOS 8A TO KITAΞO!! 8A SOYPO SE LIGO!!! PERIMANE OK


περιμενω.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STRATHGOS

> περιμενω....


ΤΕΛΙΚΑ DEN TO BRIKA KATSE NA ERFI O STEFANOSP NA SOY PI AYTOS 8A ΞEREI SIGOYRA!! E EINAI KAI NELITIS OPOTE KATALABENIS PANTOS EMENA AYTO TO KOKINO ME PROBLIMATISE POLI!!:???: MOY 8IMISE LIGO SINIALA BENTOYRI... TORA PERA APO TIN PLAKA .. PLAKA 8A EXEI NA TO KANEI KOKINO XI XI META 8A SOY KANOYME AGALMA !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ακουστε τωρα κατι κουφο.... χθες ειδα στον υπνο μου: ημουν λεει στο κερατσινι και κατι εκανα σε ενα βουνο, και γυριζω το κεφαλι μου κατα την θαλασσα και βλεπω τον θεο και λεω μεσα μου "βρεθηκε!" (με ειχε επηρεασει οταν λεγατε χθες-προχθες οτι χαθηκε).... αλλα κατι δεν μου πηγαινε καλα... ηταν λεει βαμενος με κοκκινο χρωμα, απο πανω μεχρι κατω και ετοιμαζονταν λεει να τον πουλησουν καπου στο εξωτερικο... στα καταστρωματα εβλεπα το πληρωμα να κανει σαν να πενθει(!) και στην πρημνη εγραφε "Αντιο Θεοφιλε".....:???:     τι μπορει να συμαινει αυτο?????   κοτζαμ ναυτιλια και δεν θα εχει καποιος εναν ονειροκριτη????


Λένε ότι αν μαρτυρήσεις καπου το όνειρό σου δεν βγαίνει ποτέ αληθινό αυτό που βλέπεις στον ύπνο σου.
Λες να είναι σημαδιακό αυτό? να σημαίνει κάτι?

----------


## kapas

> Λένε ότι αν μαρτυρήσεις καπου το όνειρό σου δεν βγαίνει ποτέ αληθινό αυτό που βλέπεις στον ύπνο σου.
> Λες να είναι σημαδιακό αυτό? να σημαίνει κάτι?


το εχω ακουσει και εγω....  δεν ξερω τι μπορει να συμαινει... μπορει ακομα να γινει και κατι προσωπικο..... :???: θα δειξει....

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ρωτήστε τον Finnpartner που με ρώτησε τι του είπα...100% σίγουρος δεν μπορούσα να μαι αφού δεν είχα χρόνο να πάω πέραμα...Αλλα να πάνε μέχρι Πέραμα κ να μην ρίξουν μια ματιά απέναντι???Τι σόι ρεπόρτερς έχουμε???


12 το βραδυ που να τον δω απεναντι????Και στη δεξαμενη πανω να ανεβαινα παλι δεν θα το εβλεπα το βαπορι,το πρωι ομως που πηγα παλι ειδα που ειναι και ενημερωσα τον sylver για να το μεταφερει εδω..Τετοιο σοι ρεπορτερς εχετε..!! :Wink:

----------


## kastro

Πήγα στο Πέραμα να δω το Λευκά όρη και ήταν και ο Θεόφιλος εκεί

----------


## mastropanagos

> Πήγα στο Πέραμα να δω το Λευκά όρη και ήταν και ο Θεόφιλος εκεί


Ποτε πηγες στο περαμα???Γιατι μεχρι εχθες ειχε κατεβει απο δεξαμενη και πηγε απεναντι..!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

kanena neo apo theo exoume;;

----------


## kastro

> kanena neo apo theo exoume;;


Στο Πέραμα είναι.

----------


## theofilos-ship

efxaristo file kastro' gia otidhpote neo..enhmeroste.na sai kala.

----------


## moutsokwstas

θεοφιλος.jpg
για του λογου το αληθες, ηταν στο περαμα και το επιβεβαιωνουμε σημερα, 28-10-2008

----------


## ndimitr93

Να ρωτήσω κάτι??  Έχει σχέση με το παλιό Φαίδρα των Μινωικών??

----------


## kastro

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι?? Έχει σχέση με το παλιό Φαίδρα των Μινωικών??


Έχουν,αδέρφια είναι και στον Θεόφιλο έχουν κάνει μετασκευή στην πρύμνη.

----------


## STRATHGOS

to ploio simera pou imouna stin eteria akousa oti etimazete na ξanataξideysi kai pali!!a kai ton alo mina erxete kai to alo keneris!!:lol:

----------


## theofilos-ship

ante me to kalo..kalotaksido.kai fresko fresko.tha ton doume pali deksameni.nea ntokoumenta. :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Μια προσπάθεια παρακαλώ να γράφουμε Ελληνικά.. :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Τι άλλο θέλετε πια? Ο δάσκαλος έχει φτάσει στα ορια της ευγαίνιας... σε λίγο θα πέσει στα πόδια μας.... Γεια σου Λεο ευγενικέ καπετάνιε...

----------


## theofilos-ship

καλησπερα.κανενα νεο απο θεοφιλο εχουμε :Confused:  ευχαριστω.:!:

----------


## MYTILENE

Περιμένουν την επισκευή του άξονα για να γίνει η τοποθέτηση του και να συνεχιστεί η οποιαδήποτε άλλη επισκευή στο πλοίο.Μέσα Δεκέμβρη υπολογίζεται να είναι έτοιμο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kastro

> Περιμένουν την επισκευή του άξονα για να γίνει η τοποθέτηση του και να συνεχιστεί η οποιαδήποτε άλλη επισκευή στο πλοίο.Μέσα Δεκέμβρη υπολογίζεται να είναι έτοιμο


Γαιτί το καλοκαίρι δεν το επισκευάζανε και έμεινε τόσο πολύ παροπλισμένο στην Σαλαμίνα;Τώρα θα ήταν έτοιμο.

----------


## giannisk88

Τα ίδια θα λέμε? δεν είναι τοσο ευκολο για μια ασφαλιστική να αναλάβει με τη μία το κόστος αυτής της ζημιάς και δεν είναι τόσο απλό αμα μπλέξεις με ασφαλιστικές.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τα ίδια θα λέμε? δεν είναι τοσο ευκολο για μια ασφαλιστική να αναλάβει με τη μία το κόστος αυτής της ζημιάς και δεν είναι τόσο απλό αμα μπλέξεις με ασφαλιστικές.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ........... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ας ανεβάσω μία φότο από την ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (άν την έχω ξαναβάλλει ζητώ συγνώμη)
TEO.jpg

ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ είναι τόσο όμορφη όσο και η φώτο σου.Και να την έχεις ξαναβάλει δε πειράζει,αρκεί που βλέπουμε το βαπόραρο με τα ποιο ταιριαστά του χρώματα.......μη ξεχνιόμαστε :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

σοστος ο mitilene.ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες...αναμενουμε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

Για να φτιαχτουμε λιγο καθως πλησιαζει....(σχετικο ειναι αυτο) η στιγμη που θα τον εχουμε παλι κοντα μας τον βαπορα.. :Wink: 

088.jpg

167.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

μπα πως το παθες κι ανεβασες καμια φωτογραφια?μηπως εισαι αρρωστος?η πρωτη ιδιαιτερα δινει ρεστα...........μπραβο νελιτη!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris

Οντως η πρωτη ειναι ολα τα photoshop μαζι :Razz: 
Ωραιος ο MYTILENE!!! :Smile: 
η χαρα του NELιτη...

----------


## MYTILENE

Δεν έχουμε χρόνο κύριε μου αλλιώς θα βάζαμε πιο πολλές,υπάρχει πολύ υλικό το οποίο θα το έχετε σύντομα όλοι οι ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ......και μη :Wink: !!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

πολυ καλες φωτο.ο θεοφ.ακομη περαμα ε? :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν έχουμε χρόνο κύριε μου αλλιώς θα βάζαμε πιο πολλές,υπάρχει πολύ υλικό το οποίο θα το έχετε σύντομα όλοι οι ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ......και μη!!!!


καλα τοτε κατσε να παω αγορασω αλμπουμ και θυριδα να της βαλω μεσα.............. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> πολυ καλες φωτο.ο θεοφ.ακομη περαμα ε?


Περαμα φίλε μου...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Μπραβο ρε φιλε σουπερ οι φωτογραφιες !
Παντα εχει μια επιβλητικη εμφανιση το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο  :Cool:

----------


## moutsokwstas

σαν να βαφτηκε εξωτερικα η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Leo

> Για να φτιαχτουμε λιγο καθως πλησιαζει....(σχετικο ειναι αυτο) η στιγμη που θα τον εχουμε παλι κοντα μας τον βαπορα..


Βρέ πως αλλάζουν οι καιροί..... άρχισε να ανεβάζει ο MYTILENE, ενώ ο speedkiller... "ξενοκοιτάζει" :shock:... Φίλε MYTILENE, πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες, πάμε δυνατά  :Very Happy: .

----------


## MYTILENE

Eυχαριστώ φίλε LEO,όποτε μπορώ και έχω χρόνο θα ανεβάζω,έχουμε υλικό που περιμένει τη σειρά του :Very Happy: !!!!!
ΥΓ:Φίλε moutsokwstas η φώτο είναι από το χειμώνα μετά το βάψιμό του σε μπλέ,αν δείς τη πρώτη φώτο τα γράμματα δεν είναι βαμμένα ακόμη.Κυκλοφορούσε σα τσίρκο θυμάμαι τότε :Razz:  :Mad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

το προσεξα, απλα ρωταω αν εχουμε νεα απο την επισκευη... ενα βαψιμο το τελευταιο-ειναι του χρεαιζεται- το εχει αναγκη. μια ανανεωση βρε παιδι μου.  το μυτιληνη βαφτηκε εξωτερικα η παρεμεινε ως ειχε?

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε μια από τις επισκέψεις μου στο πέραμα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22831

Στον μέγα ΝΕλίτη Leo που όλο μου την λέει... :Razz: 
Ακούς εκεί ξενοκοιτάζει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Γιατι με βασανιζεις ;;;  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

speedkiller μου εδωσες την αφορμη με τη φωτογραφια που ανεβασες τελευταια. γιατι απο την αριστερη πλευρα κατω απο την ταμπελα του θεοφιλος τα τζαμια τα εχουν κλεισει , ενω απο την πλευρα που βλεπουμε στη φωτο, εχει κανινικα τζαμια, στο τελευταιο καταστρωμα?  το προσεξα το καλοκαιρι οταν πηγαινα ταξιδι και τωρα το θυμηθηκα..

----------


## Speedkiller

Αγαπητέ μουτσοκώστα έχεις δίκιο κ να είμαι ειλικρινής τόσα χρόνια που το ταξίδευα και τέλος πάντων ασχολούμουν με αυτό μόλις τώρα το παρατηρώ...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22865


Πάντως προσπαθώντας με zoom να δω τι γίνεται τα παράθυρα η υπήρχαν και τα έκλεισαν με λαμαρίνα η έχουν βαφτεί άσπρα γιατί είναι σαν η λαμαρίνα να έχει μπαλώματα στο μέγεθος των παραθύρων και στη διάταξη που έχουν απ την άλλη πλευρά...

----------


## moutsokwstas

τον ιουνιο που το παρατηρουσα, ειχαν βαλει ασπρη λαμαρινα. να σκεφτεις οτι για να βγεις στον καθρεφτη μπροστα, ο εσωτερικος διαδρομος ειχε ατακτα στοιβαγμενες πολυθρονες και καθισματα απο το σαλονι. λιγος ευπρεπισμος δεν θα εβλαπτε. λες επειδη ειχαν μπει λαμαρινες απο την αριστερη πλευρα, γι αυτο να επεσε εκει που επεσε? αν και η γεφυρα ειναι μπροστα...

----------


## Νaval22

speedkiller και moutsokwsta θα σας κόψω τρία εξάμηνα :Razz:  :Razz:  leo για περίλαβε τους και εσύ,ακού εκεί νελίτες άνθρωποι και να λένε ότι δεν ξέρουν για τα παράθυρα που έκλεισαν με λαμαρίνα το ιαναουάριο του 2007 για αδιευκρίνιστους μέχρι σήμερα λόγους 
ορίστε και για του λόγου το αληθές 
theo.jpg

----------


## Leo

Στέφανε, τελευταία το εχω επισημάνει ότι κάποιοι Νελίτες έχουνε χαλαρώσει... Φανερό παράδειγμα η "σάρωση" των δυτικών ακτών σήμερα ... Τι να σου κάνει ένας Mytilene που μόνος του θα πέσει στις επάλξεις....αφου ζεί κάτω από απειλές και τρομοκρατία.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Σε βρίσκω πάντως επιεική με τρία εξάμηνα *μόνο*...  :Razz: .

----------


## Speedkiller

Βρε άιντε από δω... :Razz: Είχαμε τα συνιάλα ανύπαρκτα στις μπάντες για να σκάμε τότε!!!Που να ξέραμε πως θα κλείνουν και παράθυρα στα καλά καθούμενα? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Στέφανε, τελευταία το εχω επισημάνει ότι κάποιοι Νελίτες έχουνε χαλαρώσει... Φανερό παράδειγμα η "σάρωση" των δυτικών ακτών σήμερα ...


στη σαρωση ομως ηρθε ενας βασιλιας και ανετειλλε εδω



> αφου ζεί κάτω από απειλές και τρομοκρατία.. Σε βρίσκω πάντως επιεική με τρία εξάμηνα *μόνο*... .


εμ βεβαια τωρα που στρογγυλοκαθησαμε στη καρεκλα ριχνουμε αβερτα κουβερτα τις ποινες...βρε φερτε του ενα μαξιλαρι να μην του πονεσει ο ποπος του......

----------


## moutsokwstas

teo.jpg
σαν πολυ δεν καθεται κατω? το βλεπω με το νεο χρονο να επανερχεται...αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους νελιτες.

----------


## Speedkiller

> teo.jpg
> σαν πολυ δεν καθεται κατω? το βλεπω με το νεο χρονο να επανερχεται...αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους νελιτες.



Kαι γω αυτό βλέπω...Δυστηχώς αργει...Thanks moutsokwsta!!!

----------


## alcaeos

σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε  !!

----------


## Νaval22

μη το περιμένετε μέσα στο 2008 με τπτ

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Κριμα που "καθεται"...
Αντε να ερθει το 2009 για να αρχισουν τα δρομολογια του εκπληκτικου πλοιου  :Cool:

----------


## alcaeos

δεν ξερω τι λετε εγω παντως το βλεπω καθε πρωι και του λεω την καλημερα μου..... :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Κριμα και ελεγα να ανεβουμε μαζι στο νησι τις γιορτες.

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια φότο από μένα όταν ήταν μια χαρά και ταξίδευε από το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ την έχω τραβήξει βάγαμε θάλλασα εκείνο το ταξίσι  :Very Happy: 
ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΣκαι σε όλλους φυσικά!!!!!!
theofilara.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

[quote=ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ;141536]και μια φότο από μένα όταν ήταν μια χαρά και ταξίδευε από το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ την έχω τραβήξει βάγαμε θάλλασα εκείνο το ταξίσι  :Very Happy: 
ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΣκαι σε όλλους φυσικά!!!!!!
theofilara.jpg[/

Κοιτα ποιος μιλαει ρε!!!Ε ενταξει τι να πω ρε συ....
Πολυ ωραιες μπραβο. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

εχουμε καπιο νεο για την εξελιξη των επισκευων στον τεο? τον αξονα θα τον φερει ο αγιος βασιλης στην αλλαγη του χρονου? δωρακι....?

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστούμε Βεντουρίτη ΝΙΚΟΛΑ.... :Very Happy: 
Λες ο άγιος να το κάνει το θαύμα του μουτσοκώστα??? :Razz:

----------


## geogre222

δεν θυμαμαι να  εχω αυτη  τη φωτο στο θεμα του θεοφιλου
η πιγη ειναι απο εδω:http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=137721

----------


## moutsokwstas

> δεν θυμαμαι να εχω αυτη τη φωτο στο θεμα του θεοφιλου
> η πιγη ειναι απο εδω:http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=137721


ποσα τετραγωνικα ειναι το <<αυθαιρετο>>? παντως στο κτηματολογιο δεν δηλωθηκε, ουτε θα πληρωσει ετακ (φορο ακινητης περιουσιας)....

----------


## Leo

Εξαιρετικά για τους speedkiller και stefanosp τα μουστάκια του *Θεόφιλου*.

----------


## theofilos-ship

ε ρε κατι μουστακες ! ωραια φωτο. :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θεος  :Razz: 
Οντως εχει "ωραια" μουστακια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι τον είχατε δεί ποτέ τον Τεό; Nα κάνει το μπανάκι του με τη γλώσσα έξω :Surprised: ops: , την εποχή που ταξίδευε στην Τασμανία ως ABEL TASMAN.

abel tasman1.jpg
Πηγή: Βιβλίο "Ferry to Tasmania" του Peter Plowman.

Και μιας και ήρθε στη κουβέντα, το ξέρετε πως η Τασμανία και η Ελλάδα μοιράζονται κάτι εδώ και 50 χρόνια; Αυτό το κάτι είναι τα πλοία τους. Σχεδόν όλα τα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν εκεί, κατέληξαν στα νερά μας. 

Το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Τυπάλδου ταξίδευε στην Τασμανία ως TAROONA το 1935-59 και ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο της Τασμανίας που ήρθε στο Αιγαίο το 1959.
Το ΑDRIATIC STAR ταξίδευε ως PRINCESS OF TASMANIA το 1959-72.
Το EMPRESS/ROYAL PACIFIC ταξίδευε το 1965-85 ως EMPRESS OF AUSTRALIA.
Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ είχε ταξιδέψει ως AUSTRALIAN TRADER το 1969-76.
Το ΙΟΝΙΑΝ BRIDGE εξυπηρέτησε την Τασμανία ως BASS TRADER το 1976-96.
Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ είχε ταξιδέψει ως ABEL TASMAN το 1985-94.

Και για να μη λένε ότι τους τα πήραμε όλα, τους δώσαμε τα SUPERFAST IΙ, III και IV που ταξίδεψαν εκεί ως SPIRIT OF TASMANIA III, II & I αντίστοιχα. 
Το μόνο που ταξίδεψε στην Τασμανία και δεν έχει (ακόμη) περάσει από τα νερά μας είναι το SPIRIT OF TASMANIA.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Έτσι τον είχατε δεί ποτέ τον Τεό; Nα κάνει το μπανάκι του με τη γλώσσα έξωops: , την εποχή που ταξίδευε στην Τασμανία ως ABEL TASMAN.
> 
> abel tasman1.jpg
> Πηγή: Βιβλίο "Ferry to Tasmania" του Peter Plowman.
> 
> Και μιας και ήρθε στη κουβέντα, το ξέρετε πως η Τασμανία και η Ελλάδα μοιράζονται κάτι εδώ και 50 χρόνια; Αυτό το κάτι είναι τα πλοία τους. Σχεδόν όλα τα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν εκεί, κατέληξαν στα νερά μας. 
> 
> Το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Τυπάλδου ταξίδευε στην Τασμανία ως TAROONA το 1935-59 και ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο της Τασμανίας που ήρθε στο Αιγαίο το 1959.
> Το ΑDRIATIC STAR ταξίδευε ως PRINCESS OF TASMANIA το 1959-72.
> ...


*A-Π-Α-Ι-Χ-Τ-Ο-Σ o ellinis!!!!!*

----------


## polykas

*Σαν POLLUX στην Τήνο...*

2 (142).jpg

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι είδηση!!! :Surprised:  Δεν παίζεσαι εσύ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αυτό είναι είδηση!!! Δεν παίζεσαι εσύ!


Όντως... :Very Happy:

----------


## notias

Τότε νομίζω POLYKAS , είχαν έρθει στην Τήνο , παιδιά από την Παλαιστινη με την παρουσία και του Γ.Βεντούρη .
ΚΑΙ εκείνη την ημέρα ήμουν στο λιμάνι  :Wink: 
αλλά φωτογραφική δεν είχα :Mad:  :Mad: 

ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ !!!

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά φίλε polykas δεν παίζεσε 
ο ΤΕΟ με τα χρώματα του ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ
τότε ήταν βαπόρι όχι τώρα που τον έχουν κάνει... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> *Σαν POLLUX στην Τήνο...*
> 
> 2 (142).jpg


καλα ρε Γιωργο πλακα μας κανεις πρωι πρωι.............τι ειναι αυτα που ανεβαζεις? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

και ενας θεοφιλος ,λευκος ,στη προκυμαια της Μυτιληνης.η ποιοτητα δεν εναι και τοσο καλη λογω σκαναρισματος της φωτογραφιας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24035

----------


## Rocinante

> *Σαν POLLUX στην Τήνο...*


 Γιωργο εκεινη την φωτογραφια του Τιτανικου στην Τηνο τελικα την βρηκες;

----------


## moutsokwstas

> *Σαν POLLUX στην Τήνο...*
> 
> 2 (142).jpg


ωραιο το rewind, εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια!

----------


## esperos

Για  τους  απανταχού  ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.
Πρωινή  άφιξη  στον  Πειραιά  τις  παλιές  καλές  ημέρες.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για  τους  απανταχού  ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.
> Πρωινή  άφιξη  στον  Πειραιά  τις  παλιές  καλές  ημέρες.
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.jpg


Έχετε τέτοιες φώτ :Surprised:  και μας τις κρύβετε?????

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε espere ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ

----------


## sylver23

ας σας προσγειωσω στο παρων....7 /12/2008 μακρινη φωτο του τεο απο τον κοκκινο

ΠΕΡΑΜΑ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Παρα το γεγονος που ειναι διπλα απο τα γιγανταια τανκερ κι ομως ειναι ΕΠΙΒΛΗΤΙΚΟ το πλοιο μας  :Razz: 
Φοβερη η φωτογραφια !!

----------


## Leo

Στον Speedkiller *"δαγκωτό"*  :Very Happy: .

----------


## MYTILENE

Έκτακτο συμβούλιο ΝΕΛΙΤΩΝ!!!!!
ΘΕΜΑ:Εγγραφή του LEO  *Α Μ Ε Σ Α*   στο γκρούπ μας!!!!!Τα δίνει όλα σήμερα :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Έκτακτο συμβούλιο ΝΕΛΙΤΩΝ!!!!!
> ΘΕΜΑ:Εγγραφή του LEO *Α Μ Ε Σ Α* στο γκρούπ μας!!!!!Τα δίνει όλα σήμερα!!!


απορριπτεται η αιτηση σου.δεκτος θα γινει μονο αμα καθησει και το ζητησει ο ιδιος.δεν πιεζουμε κανεναν :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Στον Speedkiller *"δαγκωτό"* .


Eυχαριστώ Leo  :Very Happy:   αν και τον προτιμούσα με τα NEL LINES στις μπάντες και τα χιλιοσυζητηθέντα μουστάκια...

----------


## Speedkiller

Παιδιά ο Θεόφιλος ανεβαίνει σύντομα δεξαμενή...Βρε λέτε???????:shock:

----------


## MYTILENE

Το καλό που άκουσα είναι οτι ανεβαίνει,το κακό είναι το μετά...........που μάλλον πάει ΑΡΑΠΙΑ με βάση πληροφορίες :Mad:  :Mad: !!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Το καλό που άκουσα είναι οτι ανεβαίνει,το κακό είναι το μετά...........που μάλλον πάει ΑΡΑΠΙΑ με βάση πληροφορίες!!!!


μα τι λες τωρα!!!!!!!!για κατσε να παρω το μηδεν να σε ακουω καλυτερα.............

----------


## scoufgian

Θεοφιλος 17/12 δεξαμενη περαματος .ακουει το νησι?

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια στα λευκά...

----------


## alcaeos

> Μια στα λευκά...


Α ρε κωστα παλι εγραψες  σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ τελεια η φοτο

----------


## polykas

> Μια στα λευκά...


*Kαι μία φωτό από μένα στα λευκά...*

*5.jpg*

----------


## scoufgian

> *Kαι μία φωτό από μένα στα λευκά...*
> 
> *5.jpg*


μπραβο Γιωργο!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Και μια παρέα με τη Ροδάνθη... :Surprised:

----------


## Ergis

> *Kαι μία φωτό από μένα στα λευκά...*
> 
> *5.jpg*


εγω παντως το προτιμω με τ Β στην τσημινιερα του.....

----------


## Speedkiller

> εγω παντως το προτιμω με τ Β στην τσημινιερα του.....


Και γω θα προτιμόυσα έτσι τα Νήσος άλλα οκ... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: Τι να κάνουμε???Δεν συνεχίζω γιατί θα με μαζέψουν... :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> εγω παντως το προτιμω με τ Β στην τσημινιερα του.....


το αρχικο καποιου δεν λεει κατι το ιδιαιτερο, μπορει να το βρουμε σε ενα πουκαμισο, ενα πουλοβερ, ενα μπρελοκ...και δεν αναφερομαι αποκλειστικα και μονο για τη νελ, δες τη μινοαν παραδειγματος χαρη...μη μου πεις οτι δεν ειναι ομορφα...το πλοιο αυτο εγινε γνωστο ευρυτερα με τα σινιαλα της νελ οπως κι αν το παρει κανεις.

----------


## Νaval22

φοβερό speedkiller ενοείται ότι και εγω θα γούσταρα έτσι τό χίος,με άσπρο hull μπλέ φουγάρο με τρίηρη και μια μια μπλέ λωρίδα αλλά παλλάς,ποιος καλός γραφίστας θα ικανοποιήσει την επιθυμία μου? :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> φοβερό speedkiller ενοείται ότι και εγω θα γούσταρα έτσι τό χίος,με άσπρο hull μπλέ φουγάρο με τρίηρη και μια μια μπλέ λωρίδα αλλά παλλάς,ποιος καλός γραφίστας θα ικανοποιήσει την επιθυμία μου?


Αν έχω χρόνο θα το προσπαθήσω...Δεν υπόσχομαι όμως ε?Μην με φάτε μετα... :Smile:

----------


## Ergis

> Και γω θα προτιμόυσα έτσι τα Νήσος άλλα οκ...Τι να κάνουμε???Δεν συνεχίζω γιατί θα με μαζέψουν...


και καλα κανεις.... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Ergis

> φοβερό speedkiller ενοείται ότι και εγω θα γούσταρα έτσι τό χίος,με άσπρο hull μπλέ φουγάρο με τρίηρη και μια μια μπλέ λωρίδα αλλά παλλάς,ποιος καλός γραφίστας θα ικανοποιήσει την επιθυμία μου?


αστο πανω μου στεφ!

----------


## Νaval22

τελικά ο δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου αναβλήθηκε και άγνωστο παραμένει το πότε θα ανέβει δεξαμενή και θα φορέσει τον καινούργιο άξονα του,τώρα με τα προβλήματα της σαος θα έπρεπε οι διαδικασίες να επισπευθούν ώστε να διεκδηκούσε οριστικά η ΝΕΛ κάποια απο τις άγονες σε συνδυασμό με τη κύρια γραμμή,αλλά εμείς τα λέμε καιρό,όπως φαίνεται όμως οι διοικούντες σκέφτονται αλλιώς  :Sad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

ειπαμε του χρονου πρωτα ο θεος. εδω εκατσε μισο χρονο απραγο, την τωρινη κατασταση θα σκεφτουν οι διοικουντες? μου φαινεται οτι δεν ιδρωνει καθολου το αυτακι τους. απορω πως πηραν μπροστα με τα ταχυπλοα...

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## theofilos-ship

DSC01828.jpg

----------


## kapas

παρα πολυ ωραιο μοντελακι!!!!!! εσυ το εφτιαξες????

----------


## alcaeos

καλα  φιλε τι να σου πω τελειο το μοντελακι  !!!!!!!!!!!!! σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ναι πριν 8 χρονια...ημουνα παλαβο με την παρτυ του..(οχι πως τωρα δεν ειμαι) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτά είναι πω τέλειο μπράβο φίλε :Very Happy: 
νομίζω πως τα κάγκελα λοίπουν αλλά το ίδιο τέλειο είναι :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

μονο τα καγγελακια κοστιζανε 6¤ τα 10cm οποτε καταλαβενεις...ακομη θα  θα πληρωνα.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> μονο τα καγγελακια κοστιζανε 6¤ τα 10cm οποτε καταλαβενεις...ακομη θα  θα πληρωνα..


Θέλω κ γω Θεόφιλο...:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

απευθυνομενος κυριως ,στον ανταποκριτη μας ,στη Μυτιληνη ,να τον ρωτησω ποτε θα ξαναδουμε τον Τεο ,να μανουβραρει ,μεσα στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24595

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24596

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24597

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> απευθυνομενος κυριως ,στον ανταποκριτη μας ,στη Μυτιληνη ,να τον ρωτησω ποτε θα ξαναδουμε τον Τεο ,να μανουβραρει ,μεσα στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24595
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24596
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24597


Γιαννη πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!Εγω παντως θα ηθελα να ξαναδω τον Τεο λευκο πιστευω πως του παει περισσοτερο απο το μπλε. :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

Αυτό Γιάννη είναι μια ιστορία που "πονάει" πολλούς!!! Νελίτες και μη....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αυτό Γιάννη είναι μια ιστορία που "πονάει" πολλούς!!! Νελίτες και μη....


Εχεις δικιο Φανουλα αλλα δεν μπορει κανενας απο εμας να το αλλαξει.

----------


## Vortigern

θα παμε ενα βραδυ θα τον βαψουμε εμεις και μετα θα κανουμε καταληψη με αιτημα οτι θελουμε τον ΤΕΟ ασπρο.Το μονο που φοβαμε ειναι να μην τα σταξουμε στην θαλασσα και μετα φωναζει ο Ποσειδονας :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> θα παμε ενα βραδυ θα τον βαψουμε εμεις και μετα θα κανουμε καταληψη με αιτημα οτι θελουμε τον ΤΕΟ ασπρο.Το μονο που φοβαμε ειναι να μην τα σταξουμε στην θαλασσα και μετα φωναζει ο Ποσειδονας


 Πολυ καλη ιδεα Θανο.

----------


## taxman

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΓΚΕΙΡΗ ΠΗΓΗ Ο ΤΕΟ ΣΤΙΣ 25 ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ .... :Very Happy: 
ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ 15 ΞΕΚΙΝΑ Ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΝΗ.ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ Ο ΤΑΧΜΑΝ.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΜΕΓΑΛΕ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΣ,
ΤΙ ΝΕΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ????
ΝΑ ΜΗ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Ο ΤΑΞΙ ξεκινάει στην άγονη του ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ αλλά για το ΤΕΟ δε το ξερα.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## heraklion

Ο ¶ξονας που περιμένει τι είναι και που χρησιμεύει? :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ο ¶ξονας που περιμένει τι είναι και που χρησιμεύει?


O άξονας για τον οποίο μιλάμε είναι ο αριστερός άξονας του πλοίου που "κινεί" την αριστερή προπέλλα!

----------


## Νaval22

heraklion δεν έχεις αναρωτηθεί πότε πως κινείται η προπέλα απο τη μηχανή? ο άξονας που περιμένει συνδέει το στροφαλοφόρο της μηχανής με την έλικα και είναι ένα απο τα πιο σημαντικά μέρη του προωστήριου μηχανισμού

----------


## Aktofylakas

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΓΚΕΙΡΗ ΠΗΓΗ Ο ΤΕΟ ΣΤΙΣ 25 ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ ....
> ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΣ 15 ΞΕΚΙΝΑ Ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΝΗ.ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ Ο ΤΑΧΜΑΝ.....


Το ακουω και εγω για τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ εδω και μερες.Επιτελους...

----------


## theofilos-ship

οτι νεα εχετε για ΤΗΕΟ να μας τα λετε..ευχαριστω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mitilinios

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΓΚΕΙΡΗ ΠΗΓΗ Ο ΤΕΟ ΣΤΙΣ 25 ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ ....



Αν δεν τον δω να ταξιδεύει δεν πρόκειται να το πιστέψω. Μου φαίνεται σαν θαύμα... :Very Happy:  ¶ντε να δούμε τι δρομολόγια θα κάνει ο Theo!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αν δεν τον δω να ταξιδεύει δεν πρόκειται να το πιστέψω. Μου φαίνεται σαν θαύμα... ¶ντε να δούμε τι δρομολόγια θα κάνει ο Theo!!!


Εαν δουλέψει Ελλάδα μάλλον τα παραδοσιακά του...

----------


## Aktofylakas

Του Ταξιαρχη ισχυουν τα νεα?Η τσαμπα θα τον περιμενουμε.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24597


Κοιταξτε τι ομορφο και *επιβλητικο* πλοιο ειναι  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Θεόφιλος στον Πειραιά...
Λευκός κ όμορφος....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24787

----------


## φανούλα

Πωπω τι ασπρίλα είναι αυτή :Wink:  :Very Happy: !!!!! Πολύ όμορφη φώτο Κώστα να 'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Θεόφιλος στον Πειραιά...
> Λευκός κ όμορφος....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24787


Φανταστικη φωτογραφια  Κωστα μπραβο!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ο ΤΕΟ έτσι όπως πρέπει να είναι!!!!Πολύ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ φίλε,μπράβο :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## scoufgian

> 


φιλε για να μην δημιουργουνται παρεξηγησεις θα σε παρακαλουσα να αναφερεις τη πηγη της φωτογραφιας

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Φοβερη φωτογραφια !!!
Την θελω σε μεγαλη αναλυση !!!
Pleaseeeee ;  :Smile:

----------


## gpav

Υπαρχει καμια εξέλιξη με την επισκευή του?
Πότε υπολογίζεται τελικά να το έχουμε κοντά μας...?

----------


## theofilos-ship

G PAV ακομη περαμα.περιμενουμε νεα του.οποιος ακουσει κατι εγγυρο το λεει.καλες γιορτες σε ολους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και στον theo μας :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Μέχρι να τον ξαναδούμε στην Μυτιλήνη ας τον ακούσουμε να χαιρετά τον Ταξιάρχη...

----------


## scoufgian

αυτο ειναι ηχητικο ντοκουμεντο.μπραβο Αποστολε!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μέχρι να τον ξαναδούμε στην Μυτιλήνη ας τον ακούσουμε να χαιρετά τον Ταξιάρχη...


Αυτό είναι το Ringtone μου... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν όταν λέει ο Απόστολος Ταξιάρχη εννοεί την εκκλησία στο χωριό Καγιάνι λίγο έξω από τη πόλη,έτσι φίλε :Wink: ?
ΣΗΜ:Έχει τέτοια εκκλησία στη ......Τυνησία :Wink:  :Wink:  :Confused: ???

----------


## Apostolos

> ΣΗΜ:Έχει τέτοια εκκλησία στη ......Τυνησία???


Ο Ταξιάρχης υπάρχει πάντού να μας φιλάει απο το κακό και όχι μονο στο Καγιάνι, ή στον Μανταμάδο!!!

----------


## Leo

Χρόνια Πολλά στον Στέφανο, που σήμερα γιορτάζει μαζί με ένα σημαιοστολισμένο Τεο....

PICT0155.jpg

----------


## Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης

πολυ ωραια η φωτο σου leo!!!

----------


## Νaval22

thanks ΛΕΟ,ξέρεις τις αδυναμίες μου για αυτό το έβαλες και άσπρο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Χρόνια Πολλά στον Στέφανο, που σήμερα γιορτάζει μαζί με ένα σημαιοστολισμένο Τεο....
> 
> PICT0155.jpg



Ποτε τον πετυχαμε έτσι τον Θεόφιλα???Σημαιοστολισμός???Κάνουν και τέτοια στη ΝΕΛ???:twisted:

----------


## Leo

> Ποτε τον πετυχαμε έτσι τον Θεόφιλα???Σημαιοστολισμός???Κάνουν και τέτοια στη ΝΕΛ???:twisted:


Όταν πρόκειται τα την γιορτή των Θεοφανείων ναι. Εδώ είναι στις 6/1/2006  :Wink: .

----------


## mitilinios

Ο  ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ προγραμματίστηκε για δεξαμενισμό στη Μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος από 23/02/09 μέχρι 28/02/09. ¶ρα αν όλα πάνε καλά δρομολόγια από τον Μάρτιο; :Confused:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> PICT0155.jpg


*Επιβλητικη οψη* εχει το υπεροχο πλοιο  :Cool:

----------


## moutsokwstas

εγω θα προτεινα να χρονισει και μετα να ανεβει δεξαμενη. εχει αναλογιστει κανεις απο τους υπευθυνους ποσο <<μεσα>> εχει μπει η εταιρια απο τα καμωματα καποιων? οι αρχικες εκτιμησεις εκαναν λογω για ενα εκατ. ευρω ζημια το καλοκαιρι, τωρα? ποσο θα τραβηξει αυτη η ιστορια?  για να μην υπολογισουμε και τον ταξιαρχη που ειναι κι αυτος εξω.

----------


## Speedkiller

> εγω θα προτεινα να χρονισει και μετα να ανεβει δεξαμενη. εχει αναλογιστει κανεις απο τους υπευθυνους ποσο <<μεσα>> εχει μπει η εταιρια απο τα καμωματα καποιων? οι αρχικες εκτιμησεις εκαναν λογω για ενα εκατ. ευρω ζημια το καλοκαιρι, τωρα? ποσο θα τραβηξει αυτη η ιστορια?  για να μην υπολογισουμε και τον ταξιαρχη που ειναι κι αυτος εξω.


Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα...Η ΝΕΛ? λεει δυναμικά το παρόν ούτως η αλλώς στην.........Ερυθρα θάλασσα????:razz:Λυπάμαι αλλα ούτε κάτι αγουδιμοπλοια που κοροιδεύαμε πως είναι μες τη σκουριά και τη βρώμα δεν είναι σε τόσο μαυρο χάλι όσο τα συμβατικά της ΝΕΛ...Παρε το να και χτυπα το αλλο είναι.... :Mad: Οσο για τον θεόφιλο όπως πάει θα μπει όταν ζεστάνουν τα νερα Η θα πάει σε ποιο ζεστά νερα....... :Mad: :twisted:

----------


## moutsokwstas

φωναζω γιατι δεν αντεχεται αλλο αυτη η κατασταση, χασαμε την καλοκαιρινη σεζον, οπως παει θα χασουμε και τη χειμερινη και βλεπουμε. παντως τα <<σημαδια>> δεν ειναι ευοιωνα προς το παρον, ας ελπισουμε η νεα χρονια να οδευσει προς το καλυτερο για την εταιρια. ηδη ανακοινωθηκαν ζημιες κι ειναι επομενο με αυτα που συνεβησαν, αλλα και το 2009 τα ιδια θα εχουμε? περαν της γενικευμενης οικονομικης χρησης που εκει παμε πασο, το ενδιαφερον πρεπει να στραφει στα εσω.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο θεοφιλος στις δοξες του στη γιορτη των ταξιαρχων το 1996
theofilos.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ε ρε κανονιοβολισμοι που χουν να πεσουν ,απο τον Speedkiller ,γι αυτη τη φωτο.........πολυ ωραια Bruce  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ ωραια φωτο...
Εμενα να πω την αληθεια δεν μου αρεσουν τα λογοτυπα αυτα με τα μακροστενα γραμματα...τα αλλα ειναι πιο κομψα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νaval22

Σε ευχαριστούμε BEN BRUCE για μένα αυτή είναι η ωραιότερη εμφάνιση που είχε ποτέ η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Απο την ιστοσελιδα της NEL LINES  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Ετσι ειναι ωραιος!!!!!
Ωραια φωτο μιχαλη :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ο θεοφιλος στις δοξες του στη γιορτη των ταξιαρχων το 1996
> theofilos.jpg


Ευτυχως τις βλέπω πρωι!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Πολλα ευχαριστώ στον Ben Bruce!!!!!!*

----------


## Apostolos

Βλέπετε τις φώτο γιατι τώρα το πλοίο ειναι για να κλαίς... Εγώ σήμερα έγινα χάλια ψυχολογικά βλέποντας το... Τι ταξίδια εκει, τι διακοπές, τι δουλεια, τι κόσμος, τι ξενυχτια... Τα πρώτα μου βήματα στη Γέφυρα με καπτα Βασίλη καπετάνιο και τελευταία με Διαμαντή.... Πώς μια λάθος απόφαση ενος ανθρώπου, μιας εταιρίας καταστρέφει τόσα συναισθήματα που κρύβουν ένα μάτσο σίδερα... Κρίμα!

----------


## giannisk88

> Βλέπετε τις φώτο γιατι τώρα το πλοίο ειναι για να κλαίς... Εγώ σήμερα έγινα χάλια ψυχολογικά βλέποντας το... Τι ταξίδια εκει, τι διακοπές, τι δουλεια, τι κόσμος, τι ξενυχτια... Τα πρώτα μου βήματα στη Γέφυρα με καπτα Βασίλη καπετάνιο και τελευταία με Διαμαντή.... Πώς μια λάθος απόφαση ενος ανθρώπου, μιας εταιρίας καταστρέφει τόσα συναισθήματα που κρύβουν ένα μάτσο σίδερα... Κρίμα!


Τα είπες όλα με αυτό το μήνυμα σου Απόστολε.
Τα λάθη πληρώνονται όμως δυστυχώς!!

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ σωστος ο Αποστολος

----------


## theofilos-ship

ΑΠΟΤΟΛΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΙΚΙΑ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΛΙ ..ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΗΨΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ...ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θεοφιλος το καλοκαιρι του 1995 στον πειραια.
film nel (34).jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Και στο Βαθος το ομορφο _ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ_ ,πολυ πιθανο κατα τη διαρκεια εγκαινιων στον Πειραια

----------


## Aktofylakas

Απων αλλα παντα επικαιρος ... :Cool:

----------


## manolis m.

> Απων αλλα παντα επικαιρος ...


Xaxaxa ! Oti tha ginotan kai ekswfilo se athlitiki efimerida den to perimena pote ! Ante kai stin espresso ! :Very Happy:

----------


## mitilinios

> Απων αλλα παντα επικαιρος ...


Ωραίο εξώφυλλο... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Ο Θεοφιλος 06-01-2009. Περιμενοντας...

Teo_0140.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

> Ο Θεοφιλος 06-01-2009. Περιμενοντας...
> 
> Teo_0140.JPG


H ακινησια φερνει χρονια στο πλοιο(εκτος απο αυτα που εχει)....Ροσι ριξε κατι και στο Ιεραπετρα...κρυφα ομως...

----------


## Trakman

> Ο Θεοφιλος 06-01-2009. Περιμενοντας...
> 
> Teo_0140.JPG


¶ρχισε ο βομβαρδισμός?!?! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Πολύ όμορφη Roci!!

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Θανο ηταν λιγο στριμωγμενο και μακρυα και δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω καμια καλη
Φιλε Trakman σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Ο Θεοφιλος 06-01-2009. Περιμενοντας...
> 
> Teo_0140.JPG





Γιατι οχι με αυτα τα χρωματα ;;;...  :Sad:

----------


## Νaval22

μια ιστορική πλέον σκαναρισμένη φώτο της θεοφιλάρας απο την εποχή που τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ με χαρακτηριστικά μεγάλα γράμματα,σβήνανε για να ντυθεί το πλοίο στα καρναβαλίστικα της LG  :Mad: 
IMG_0002.jpg

και εδώ το υπέροχο αποτέλεσμα που σόκαρε τους απανταχού καραβολάτρες 
ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ και μη,οι κακές γλώσσες είπαν πως τα χρήματα που πήρε η εταιρεία απο την LG χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για επενδύσεις σε πρωτοκλασατα πρόαστια της Μυτιλήνης,μα τι κακός κόσμος.............. :Sad:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
IMG_0001.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> μια ιστορική πλέον σκαναρισμένη φώτο της θεοφιλάρας απο την εποχή που τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ με χαρακτηριστικά μεγάλα γράμματα,σβήνανε για να ντυθεί το πλοίο στα καραναβαλίστικα της LG 
> IMG_0002.jpg


Όταν ήταν με αυτά τα γράμματα και με το σήμα της ευρωπαικής ένωσης ήταν όλα τα λεφτα...Τώρα...είναι όλα τα σ..... :Wink: :twisted:

----------


## mitilinios

> Όταν ήταν με αυτά τα γράμματα και με το σήμα της ευρωπαικής ένωσης ήταν όλα τα λεφτα...Τώρα...είναι όλα τα σ.....:twisted:



Πιπέρι στο στόμα όσων θεωρούν ότι τα λεφτά από τη διαφήμισεις μπήκαν σε κάποιες τσέπες.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Αυτό ουδέποτε συνέβη, ούτε και όταν πάρθηκε η απόφαση για την αγορά των ΑΙΟΛΩΝ. :mrgreen:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η χορηγια της LG ποσο καιρο κρατησε ;

----------


## Naias II

Βάλε ένα χρόνο περίπου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Εφόσον το 2005 το είδαμε στα γνωστά καρναβαλίστικα LG  :Smile:

----------


## Νaval22

2004 μάρτη μπήκαν και 2006 φλεβάρη βγήκαν

----------


## kapas

μαϊστα.... εγω ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μπηκαν την περιοδο των ολυμπιακων μιας και μονο οι χορηγοι διαφημιζονταν εκεινη την περιοδο... αλλα το κρατησε λιιιιγο παραπανω η νελ ε? :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

κατά τη διάρκεια των αγόνων όσοι θυμούνται τα σινιάλα της LG είχαν καλυφθεί για να μη φαινόνται μιας και δεν ήταν χορηγός των ολυμπιακών 
το ίδιο είχε γίνει και με τα σινιάλα της vodafone στα highspeed που μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά εκεί δεν τα είχαν σβήσει άλλα όταν τα πλοία βρίσκονταν στον λιμάνι του πειραιά έριχναν στις πάντες κόκκινα πανιά προκειμένου να τα καλύψουν 
Και μια φωτο απο το πως ήταν ο θεοφιλος τις ημέρες των αγόνων δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τη πηγή της
THEOFILOS__5_.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> κατά τη διάρκεια των αγόνων όσοι θυμούνται τα σινιάλα της LG είχαν καλυφθεί για να μη φαινόνται μιας και δεν ήταν χορηγός των ολυμπιακών 
> το ίδιο είχε γίνει και με τα σινιάλα της vodafone στα highspeed που μάλιστα αν θυμάμαι καλά εκεί δεν τα είχαν σβήσει άλλα όταν τα πλοία βρίσκονταν στον λιμάνι του πειραιά έριχναν στις πάντες κόκκινα πανιά προκειμένου να τα καλύψουν 
> Και μια φωτο απο το πως ήταν ο θεοφιλος τις ημέρες των αγόνων δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι τη πηγή της
> THEOFILOS__5_.jpg


Πίσω πάντος είναι κ ο Ταξιάρχης! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

ο ταξίαρχης την είχε γλιτώσει τότε και δεν είχε σουργελοποιηθεί :Sad: 
πάντως θυμάμαι πως την εποχή αυτή που ήταν και η τελευταίες μέρες της παλαιάς διοίκισης το θεόφιλος αλλά το μυτιλήνη είχαν φτάσει σε οριακή κατάσταση η συντήρηση τους ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη 
θυμάμαι την εικόνα που είχε το κατάστρωμα του θεόφιλου στο αυθαίρετο,πραγματικά δε έβλεπες πουθενά κανονική λαμαρίνα παρα μόνο τοπικές σκουριές με βελονισμούς και pittings που είχαν φουσκώσει το έλασματα και τα είχαν φέρει σε μια εικόνα αηδίας 
ίσως το πρώτο καλό που έκανε ο βεντούρης στη ΝΕΛ ήταν η συντήρηση και επαναφορά των πλοίων σε μια τουλάχιστον αξιοπρεπή εικόνα

----------


## Speedkiller

> ο ταξίαρχης την είχε γλιτώσει τότε και δεν είχε σουργελοποιηθεί
> πάντως θυμάμαι πως την εποχή αυτή που ήταν και η τελευταίες μέρες της παλαιάς διοίκισης το θεόφιλος αλλά το μυτιλήνη είχαν φτάσει σε οριακή κατάσταση η συντήρηση τους ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη 
> θυμάμαι την εικόνα που είχε το κατάστρωμα του θεόφιλου στο αυθαίρετο,πραγματικά δε έβλεπες πουθενά κανονική λαμαρίνα παρα μόνο τοπικές σκουριές με βελονισμούς και pittings που είχαν φουσκώσει το έλασματα και τα είχαν φέρει σε μια εικόνα αηδίας 
> ίσως το πρώτο καλό που έκανε ο βεντούρης στη ΝΕΛ ήταν η συντήρηση και επαναφορά των πλοίων σε μια τουλάχιστον αξιοπρεπή εικόνα


Επίσης ένα σκαλοπάτι για να ανέβεις απ το μεγάλο ανοιχτό deck προς το "αυθαίρετο" είχε σχεδόν κοπεί απ τη σαπίλα και τη σκουρια...Την πρωτη φορά παραλίγο να σαβουρωθω... :Razz:  :Mad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

πολυ σωστες οι τελευταιες σας επισημανσεις παιδια, για τους χορηγους και το θεμα της σκουριας. να προσθεσω σε αυτο το σημειο, οτι περισυ που ταξιδεψα μια βδομαδα πριν το ατυχημα, στο αυθαιρετο η σκουρια ειχε κανει παλι την εμφανιση της απειλητικη. ενταξει καποια πραγματα σουλουπωθηκαν αλλα ηθελε δουλεια ακομη το πλοιο, αλλα δεν προλαβε...

----------


## Ergis

τι λες ρε φιλε.....γινονται τετοια πραγματα στην ακτοπλοια;;;τουλαχιστον τωρα ειναι οκ....ξερουμε ποτε θα επανελθει;;;οχι τιποταλλο θα του παρει ο λισσος τον κοσμο και θα κρεμαστει στο τελος...

----------


## moutsokwstas

οσα ξερει ο νοικοκυρης, δεν τα ξερει ο κοσμος ολος! το γνωμικο αυτο εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια στην προκειμενη περιπτωση και δεν μπορω να πω περισσοτερα...

----------


## scoufgian

> τι λες ρε φιλε.....γινονται τετοια πραγματα στην ακτοπλοια;;;τουλαχιστον τωρα ειναι οκ....ξερουμε ποτε θα επανελθει;;;οχι τιποταλλο θα του παρει ο λισσος τον κοσμο και θα κρεμαστει στο τελος...


ποιος ηρθε?για δωσε αναλυση στο θεμα γιατι δεν σε πιανω.........

----------


## kapas

> τι λες ρε φιλε.....γινονται τετοια πραγματα στην ακτοπλοια;;;τουλαχιστον τωρα ειναι οκ....ξερουμε ποτε θα επανελθει;;;οχι τιποταλλο θα του παρει ο λισσος τον κοσμο και θα κρεμαστει στο τελος...


καλα κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει!! το λεω και εγω που κανονικα αλλα θα επρεπε να λεω!!! σιγα μην παρει το λισσος τους μυτιληνιους.... αυτοι περιμενουν να γυρισει ο θεοφιλος στην γραμμη...(οχι πως το λισσος δεν παει καλα εκει αλλα να λεμε την αληθεια...) :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

εγω το ειπα γιατι ακουω οτι ο λισσος παει καλα.γιαυτο.δεν λεω καλος ο λισσος αλλα δεν ειναι για την γραμμη αυτη..αυτο ειναι για ρεθυμνο.κανουμε υπομονη ομως μεχρι να επιστρεψει ο βαπορας

----------


## scoufgian

> εγω το ειπα γιατι ακουω οτι ο λισσος παει καλα.γιαυτο.δεν λεω καλος ο λισσος αλλα δεν ειναι για την γραμμη αυτη..αυτο ειναι για ρεθυμνο.κανουμε υπομονη ομως μεχρι να επιστρεψει ο βαπορας


τωρα ειμαστε ενταξει.ηρθαμε στα νερα μας παλι...........

----------


## leonidas

Και γιατι εβαλαν ''σινιαλα'' της LG???:???:

----------


## Ergis

σαν χορηγους για τους ολυμμπιακους αγωνες

----------


## leonidas

Οκ.
Ευχαριστω... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Και γιατι εβαλαν ''σινιαλα'' της LG???:???:





> σαν χορηγους για τους ολυμμπιακους αγωνες


για ποιους χορηγούς λέτε παιδιά? κοιτάξτε τι λέμε δυο σελίδες πίσω,διαφημήσεις ήταν όπως και η TIM στους αίολους

----------


## Ergis

νε συγνωμη διαφημισεις...μπερδευτηκα....παντως την περιοδο των ολυμπιακων οι αιολοι και τα χαισπιντ τα ειχαν σβησει

----------


## Νaval22

αύγουστος 1999 ο theo ανοιχτά της εφταλούς (πίσω τα τουρκικά παράλια) κατεβαίνει απο θεσσαλονίκη για Μυτιλήνη,δυνατός και νέος μπορεί η φώτο να μη λέει πολλά αλλά την ανεβάζω γιατί έχει συναισθηματική αξία για μένα και γιατί μας ταξιδεύει σε μια άλλη εποχή,πάντως σκεφτείται τότε να είχαμε τα μέσα που έχουμε σήμερα 
Αφιερωμένη στον Mytilene τον Απόστολο τον scoufgian τον moutsokwsta τον speedkiller και σε όποιον άλλον μεγάλωσε μαζί με τα καράβια της Ναυτιλιακής. 
theo.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mην ξεχνατε οτι την περιοδο των ολυμπιακων αγωνων τα λογοτυπα της Lg τα εσβησαν,οπως και στα αλλα πλοια που ειχαν χορηγιες απο αλλες εταιρειες

----------


## Ergis

δεν το θυμαμαι για να ειμαι ειλικρινης...

----------


## scoufgian

> αύγουστος 1999 ο theo ανοιχτά της εφταλούς (πίσω τα τουρκικά παράλια) κατεβαίνει απο θεσσαλονίκη για Μυτιλήνη,δυνατός και νέος μπορεί η φώτο να μη λέει πολλά αλλά την ανεβάζω γιατί έχει συναισθηματική αξία για μένα και γιατί μας ταξιδεύει σε μια άλλη εποχή,πάντως σκεφτείται τότε να είχαμε τα μέσα που έχουμε σήμερα 
> Αφιερωμένη στον Mytilene τον Απόστολο τον scoufgian τον moutsokwsta τον speedkiller και σε όποιον άλλον μεγάλωσε μαζί με τα καράβια της Ναυτιλιακής. 
> theo.jpg


αγαπητε Νελιτη παραθετεις μια εικονα η οποια σε ολους εμας που εχουμε ζησει παρομοιες στιγμες μας φερνει αλλες εποχες.πολλες φορες ειχα καθησει Κυριακη μεσημερι στην Εφταλου και στη Συκαμια για να δω το Τεο ή το Μυτιληνη να περνανε περηφανα.Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ωραια φωτο Στεφανε...Σε ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ εποχες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Οποτε ημουν καλοκαίρι στην παραλία κ περνούσε ο Θεόφιλος για θεσσαλονίκη πάντα τον έβλεπα...Ποτέ όμως δεν έτυχε να μαι εφταλού η Συκαμνια όταν περνάει για να τον δω από τόσο κοντά...

----------


## scoufgian

> Οποτε ημουν καλοκαίρι στην παραλία κ περνούσε ο Θεόφιλος για θεσσαλονίκη πάντα τον έβλεπα...Ποτέ όμως δεν έτυχε να μαι εφταλού η Συκαμνια όταν περνάει για να τον δω από τόσο κοντά...


προστιμο θα φας!!!!πολυ κακως

----------


## Νaval22

> αγαπητε Νελιτη παραθετεις μια εικονα η οποια σε ολους εμας που εχουμε ζησει παρομοιες στιγμες μας φερνει αλλες εποχες.πολλες φορες ειχα καθησει Κυριακη μεσημερι στην Εφταλου και στη Συκαμια για να δω το Τεο ή το Μυτιληνη να περνανε περηφανα.Ευχαριστω πολυ.


και εγώ το ίδιο έκανα,τις κυριακές έπρηζα τους γονείς μου να πηγαίνουμε εκεί μιας και ήξερα ότι περνάει κοντά,μάλιστα μια φορά θυμάμαι και το ΣΑΠΦΩ να περνάει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχα μαζί μου μηχανή,θεικές εικόνες.

επίσης τα τελευταία χρόνια θυμάμαι και τον κεντέρη να περνάει και μετά απο δέκα λεπτά να κάνει όλη τη παραλία λίμπα

----------


## Speedkiller

> και εγώ το ίδιο έκανα,τις κυριακές έπρηζα τους γονείς μου να πηγαίνουμε εκεί μιας και ήξερα ότι περνάει κοντά,μάλιστα μια φορά θυμάμαι και το ΣΑΠΦΩ να περνάει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είχα μαζί μου μηχανή,θεικές εικόνες.


Nαι ρε παίδες καλά τα λέτα αλλα έγώ έπρεπε να ασχολούμαι με το δικό μας το βαπόρι...Που να λέω τέτοια πράγματα στον Πατέρα μου??? :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

η πληροφορίες μου λένε πως εχθές πήγαν στο βαπόρι άραβες να του ρίξουν μια ματιά για την νάυλωση του πλοίου πρως την Γαλλία
(μου είπαν τα δρομολόγια και την εταιρία αλλά δεν θυμάμαι :Very Happy: )

----------


## moutsokwstas

οποτε δεν θα το δουμε συντομα στα πατρια υδατα της λεσβου..

----------


## Apostolos

Λογικά θα είναι Γένοβα - Τυνησία

----------


## kapas

> Λογικά θα είναι Γένοβα - Τυνησία


ξερουμε αν ειναι η ιδια ετερεια που ναυλωνει τον βενιζελο??

----------


## Leo

Ο ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ είπε ότι άκουσε για την Γαλλία, εσείς λέτε για Γένοβα... Τι απο τα δυό είναι σωστό. Αυτό που θα σχολιάσω εγώ, για ένα πλοίο παροπλισμένο κοντά 6 μήνες..., είναι ότι τα PSC των Ευρωπαϊκών λιμανιών δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολα....

----------


## Naias II

Αν δεν απατώμαι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος το σωστό είναι Μασσαλία-Τύνιδα. Με πιο απλά λόγια προορίζεται για το δρομολόγιο Γαλλίας-Αφρικής. Όποιος γνωρίζει καλύτερα να μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## Apostolos

> Αυτό που θα σχολιάσω εγώ, για ένα πλοίο παροπλισμένο κοντά 6 μήνες..., είναι ότι τα PSC των Ευρωπαϊκών λιμανιών δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολα....


Εχουν να πέσουν τρελές κρατήσεις...

----------


## Naias II

Τι ακριβώς είναι το PSC  :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Παλι έτοιμο φαγητο? PSC=Port State Control τα υπόλοιπα στο Google και Wikipedia

----------


## scoufgian

πρωινη αφιξη του Τεο στο Πειραια

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27000

----------


## Vortigern

> πρωινη αφιξη του Τεο στο Πειραια
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27000


Μηπως ειναι η ωρα να πας για υπνο γιατι δουλευης αυριο?Αντε γιατι ετσι οπως το πας θα ξενιχτισουμε και εμεις....Να σε καλα Γιαννη!

----------


## moutsokwstas

σα να μου φαινεται οτι η επι αοριστου χρονου απουσια του, ειναι αισθητη στον πειραια κι οχι μονο. αν τραβηξει και το δρομο για τα ξενα οπως φημολογειται...

----------


## Vortigern

Για δειτε εδω....

----------


## MYTILENE

A  ΡΕ ΤΕΟ.ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΙΨΕ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## MYTILENE

A ΡΕ ΤΕΟ.ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΙΨΕ Ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Θα μας άφηνε η Νελ άραγε χαριστηκά να τον επισκεφτούμε προτού τον ξαποστείλει ή όχι???

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Θα μας άφηνε η Νελ άραγε χαριστηκά να τον επισκεφτούμε προτού τον ξαποστείλει ή όχι???


ναι, για ρωτα και στο χωριο να σου πουν...

----------


## theofilos-ship

ο θεοφιλος που βρισκεται τωρα ? πειραια η περαμα ?

----------


## Speedkiller

Σαπίζει στο Περαμα απο τον τελευταίο δεξαμενισμό για τις επισκευές στα ύφαλα του... :Sad:

----------


## kapas

> Σαπίζει στο Περαμα απο τον τελευταίο δεξαμενισμό για τις επισκευές στα ύφαλα του...


κοιτα δεν το λες σαπιζει...  πες το...περιμενει, ακουγεται πιο ωραιο :Wink: .... βασικα ας μου θυμισει καποιος ποτε ειναι ημερομηνια για να παει δεξαμενη.. :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

> κοιτα δεν το λες σαπιζει...  πες το...περιμενει, ακουγεται πιο ωραιο.... βασικα ας μου θυμισει καποιος ποτε ειναι ημερομηνια για να παει δεξαμενη..


Στις 23/2 αν θυμαμαι καλά και φυσικά δεν αλλάξει κάτι...οταν είναι τόσον καιρό ενα ανενεργία και δεν γίνεται κάποια συντήρηση απλά κάθεται δεμμένο πως να το πω Kapas?Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η αλήθεια... :Sad:

----------


## MYTILENE

Να τις εκατοστήσω τις σελίδες στο βαποράκι εγώ???Βασικά κάτι παίζεται με το πλοίο και σύντομα θα μάθουμε :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Να τις εκατοστήσω τις σελίδες στο βαποράκι εγώ???


δυστυχως εχασες για ξαναπαρε το μηδεν!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## sea_serenade

scoufgian πολύ καλό..... :Wink: !!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Και επειδή κάποιοι είναι και ανυπόμονοι εδώ μέσα να σας ενημερώσω οτι το πλοίο το επισκέφθηκε ''ομάδα'' ανθρώπων από την Τυνησία και τη Γαλλία για να το επιθεωρήσουν,έμαθα οτι τους άρεσε απλά θέλει πολύ δουλειά για να έρθει στα επίπεδα που επιθυμούν.Ακούγεται οτι ΑΝ το ναυλώσουν θα είναι μέχρι τέλη Σεπτέμβρη και μετά πάλι πίσω στη ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΝΕΛ μας :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Καποτε καποια μερα !
IMG_0275.jpg
Για τους λάτρεις του βαποριού !

----------


## Leo

Στην Τήνο πήγαινες... ξεχασιάρη  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Και να θέλω ,δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω !Τα θυμάται όλα ρε παιδιά !  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Καποτε καποια μερα !
> IMG_0275.jpg
> Για τους λάτρεις του βαποριού !


εσυ δεν μπορουσες να βγαλεις ολοκληρο το Θεοφιλο?ε? :Mad:  :Mad: αλλα να βγαζεις  τη Δημητρουλα ξερεις..........καλα θα σε φτιαξω εγω.μην φοβασαι........... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

> εσυ δεν μπορουσες να βγαλεις ολοκληρο το Θεοφιλο?ε?


Δεν χωρούσε!!!!

----------


## Ergis

μεσα απο το σουπερφερι ε;

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν χωρούσε!!!!


η απαντηση σου δεν λαμβανεται υποψιν......ειναι αδικαιολογητη .Παρακαλω ν ανεβει η ολοκληρη ,γιατι σιγουρα υπαρχει,αλλιως μαζι με το Dimitri σας βλεπω για πειθαρχικο......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## parianos

> μεσα απο το σουπερφερι ε;


Οχι, απο το Blue Star Ithaki μαλλον...

----------


## dimitris

> η απαντηση σου δεν λαμβανεται υποψιν......ειναι αδικαιολογητη .Παρακαλω ν ανεβει η ολοκληρη ,γιατι σιγουρα υπαρχει,αλλιως μαζι με το Dimitri σας βλεπω για πειθαρχικο.........


οπως παμε η ποινη θα ειναι και χωρις αναστολη:razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> οπως παμε η ποινη θα ειναι και χωρις αναστολη:razz:


εσυ το πηρες χαμπαρι γιατι ο αλλος αδιαφορια...........γυρευε που κοπαναει παλι τσιπουρα

----------


## mastrokostas

> η απαντηση σου δεν λαμβανεται υποψιν......ειναι αδικαιολογητη .Παρακαλω ν ανεβει η ολοκληρη ,γιατι σιγουρα υπαρχει,αλλιως μαζι με το Dimitri σας βλεπω για πειθαρχικο.........


Για να μην βρουμε κάνα διάολο ,ορίστε λοιπόν και ολόκληρος .Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του πλοίου . 
IMG_0276.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Τώρα έκανες ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!!!!!
ΜΥTILENE :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

αμα την αληθεια!!!επιτελους εδεησε και μπηκε η σωστη φωτογραφια....... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ωραίο και αντρικό βαπόρι ,αλλά αυτόν περιστεριώνα πρίμα τι τον θέλανε ???? Σαν container σε εργοτάξιο είναι !Κρίμα γιατί αδίκησαν το πλοίο. :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Καλα σ'αυτό έχεις δίκιο και το είχαμε πεί και στο παρελθόν! Σα κοτέτσι είναι αλλα τι να κάνεις, η αδερφή του (Φαιδρα) εχει πολύ πιο όμορφη πρύμνη αφού δεν έχει πειραχτεί καθόλου.Δε βαριέσαι..
Πολύ καλή η φωτό πάντως!!Μπράβο!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Οχι, απο το Blue Star Ithaki μαλλον...


Blue star Paros!

----------


## Ergis

> Για να μην βρουμε κάνα διάολο ,ορίστε λοιπόν και ολόκληρος .Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του πλοίου . 
> IMG_0276.jpg


α ρε τεο......τι γινεται με την επισκευη του;;υπαρχει κανενα νεο;

----------


## Νικόλας

να και μια φώτο από εμένα ένα καλοκαίρι όταν ταξίδευε :Very Happy: 
Picture 010.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ο τεο απο μια διαφορετικη γωνια ληψης εν πλω, ας τη συγκρατησουμε γιατι ποιος ξερει... φιλε μου εφερες αμεσως στο νου, το προσφατο ταξιδι που εκανα τον ιουνιο του 2008, σαν να μην περασε μια μερα απο τοτε.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Νικολα μην δει την φωτο ο speedkiller και θυμηθει τα περασμενα μεγαλεια:grin:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φιλε Νικολα μην δει την φωτο ο speedkiller και θυμηθει τα περασμενα μεγαλεια:grin:


τα περασμενα μεγαλεια τα θυμαμαι διαρκως απ την ημερα που εγινε το κακο...Ωρες ωρες προτιμω να μην το κανω γιατι στενοχωριεμαι πραγματικα...Απο μικρο παιδί με NEL και κυριως με Θεόφιλο ταξίδευα για το νησί...Τωρα....Ουτε πλοιο της ΝEL δεν θα υπαρχει σε λιγο... :Sad:

----------


## laz94

> να και μια φώτο από εμένα ένα καλοκαίρι όταν ταξίδευε
> Picture 010.jpg


 

Μπράβο Νικόλα! Πολύ ταξιδιάρικη φωτο!!! :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Πριν λιγες ωρες...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28087
στην γεφυρα σωσιβια διακρινονται ή κατι αλλο που εχει να κανει με σωστικα παντος?

----------


## giorgos....

και πάμε πίσω στο 1999. ο θεόφιλος φωτογραφημένος απο το εξπρές σαντορίνη, τότε που ήταν άσπρος με τα κλασικά μουστάκια στην πλώρη....

θεόφιλος 1999.jpg
η φωτογραφία είναι σκαναρισμένη, γι' αυτό και η όχι καλή ανάλυση..

----------


## Vortigern

Στο Περαμα προχθες.....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29411

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29412

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστώ Vortigern το κοιτάω και το νοσταλγώ. Καιρό είχαμε να το δούμε!

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο Περαμα προχθες..... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29411
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29412


να ευχαριστησω το Θανο για το ρεπορταζ απο το Περαμα.Αλλα δεν μπορω να βλεπω το πλοιο σε αυτο το χαλι!!Αυτο το Π μπροστα στο πλοιο τι το θελουν!!!Πραγματοποιουν ρεμπετικες βραδιες καθε βραδυ και το Π εξυπηρετει τα φωτα του παλκου?ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## Vortigern

> να ευχαριστησω το Θανο για το ρεπορταζ απο το Περαμα.Αλλα δεν μπορω να βλεπω το πλοιο σε αυτο το χαλι!!Αυτο το Π μπροστα στο πλοιο τι το θελουν!!!Πραγματοποιουν ρεμπετικες βραδιες καθε βραδυ και το Π εξυπηρετει τα φωτα του παλκου?ΕΛΕΟΣ


Μηπως δουλευουν τα συνεργεια και το βραδυ?Λεω εγω τωρα...μηπως!!!Φυσικα θα μου πειτε οτι αμα δουλευαν και βραδυ το πλοιο θα επρεπε να κανει και δρομολογια τωρα...

----------


## gpav

Αργεί και δεν μ'αρεσει...
δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω να μας μένει...
Μάλλον το καθυστερούν για να κάνουν κανενα καλο deal με ξένους, ισως;

----------


## moutsokwstas

το περιεργο  ειναι που τοσο καιρο ακομα κι απο την ιδια την εταιρια αλλα και απο τα τοπικα μεσα ενημερωσης που παρακολουθω, οτι δεν βγαινει μια ανακοινωση, οτι μαθαινουμε ειναι μεταξυ μας και απο τριτους. σιγη ιχθυος...

----------


## gpav

πραγματικα... σαν να μην τους νοιάζει... και πίστευα οτι οι μυτιληνιοί το πονάνε το βαπόρι αλλά μάλλον οι "ξένοι" φοιτητές πιο πολύ νοιάζονται...
Δεν ήταν να μπει για δεξαμενή κατα φεβρουάριο?

----------


## theofilos-ship

Συμφωνα με το προγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το Θεοφιλος ανεβαινει δεξαμενη στις 26 φεβρουαριου μεγαλη περαματος. :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Και απ'ότι μαθαίνω ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει εντατικές εργασίες στο πλοίο :Wink: !!!!Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να ξεκινήσει επιτέλουουουουουους :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!!!ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## scoufgian

> Και απ'ότι μαθαίνω ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει εντατικές εργασίες στο πλοίο!!!!Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να ξεκινήσει επιτέλουουουουουους!!!!!!ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ


Κατσε να τους παω καμια φανελα ,ν αλλαξουν οταν ιδρωσουν.Καλα βρε συ, τοσο καιρο λεμε στο κοσμο οτι συνεχιζονται οι εργασιες κι ακομα το πλοιο στο Περαμα ειναι.Μακαρι αυτη τη φορα να επαληθευτουμε.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

Τώρα δλδ μου τι λές?Για να καταλάβω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: !!!!*ΕΝΤΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ* είπα όχι απλές.... :Razz:  ΚΥΡΙΕ SCOUFGIAN

----------


## scoufgian

> Τώρα δλδ μου τι λές?Για να καταλάβω!!!!*ΕΝΤΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ* είπα όχι απλές.... ΚΥΡΙΕ SCOUFGIAN


Προεδρε εβαλα και τον εαυτο μου μεσα αμα προσεξες......Τωρα για το Bold που μου βαλες στις εντατικες εργασιες σου απαντησα με το προηγουμενο μηνυμα......Εχε χαρει που βαριεμαι να κατεβω Περαμα να βγαλω καμια φωτο........

----------


## MYTILENE

> Προεδρε εβαλα και τον εαυτο μου μεσα αμα προσεξες......Τωρα για το Bold που μου βαλες στις εντατικες εργασιες σου απαντησα με το προηγουμενο μηνυμα......Εχε χαρει που βαριεμαι να κατεβω Περαμα να βγαλω καμια φωτο........


Το θέμα είναι φίλε μου τι γίνετε μέσα στο πλοίο-και  ειδικά εκεί κάτω από τις 500άρες αν θυμάσαι :Wink: - και όχι απ'έξω γιατί απ'έξω βλέπεις τι κατάντια έχουνε και αυτά που ταξιδεύουν ήδη :Wink:  :Mad: !!!!Θα δούμε όμως....ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ :Mad:

----------


## scoufgian

> Το θέμα είναι φίλε μου τι γίνετε μέσα στο πλοίο-και ειδικά εκεί κάτω από τις 500άρες αν θυμάσαι- και όχι απ'έξω γιατί απ'έξω βλέπεις τι κατάντια έχουνε και αυτά που ταξιδεύουν ήδη!!!!Θα δούμε όμως....ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ


Οπως θα ξερεις τα πλοια της εταιριας μας οταν τα επισκεπτομαστε δεν τα κοιταμε μπαμ και φυγαμε.Κοιταμε και μεσα να δουμε τι παιζει.........Οσο για αυτα που μου ανεφερες συμφωνω μαζι σου..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ .¨ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ? ΚΑΤ ΑΡΧΗΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ .ΕΓΩ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΑ 4-12-2003 ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΩΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΥΡΟΣ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΘΥΜΗΘΩ ΑΠ'ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ. ΟΙ ΩΡΑΙΩΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΣΗΜΑΔΕΨΑΝ ΒΑΘΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΓΥΘΕΙΟ ΤΟ 1999.ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ.ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ .ΟΛΟ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΧΡΟΝΙΑ .ΤΟ 2000 17-6-2000 ΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ.ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΟΝΟΗΜΕΡΗ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ .ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ Ν ΧΙΟ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟ 5 ΑΡΙ .ΑΦΟΥ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ ΠΗΡΑΜΕ ΜΠΑΜ ΜΠΑΜ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΙΩΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΜΕ .ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΑΡΙΣΕ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΑ ΟΛΟΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΝΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟ .ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΥΠΕΡΑΝΘΡΩΠΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΥΨΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ.ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΔΗΛ.Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΕΒΗΚΕ ΤΣΟΥΡΜΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΕΣΕΨΙΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΙΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΙΖΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΧΙΚΑΜΑΡΩΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΙ ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ  ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ .ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ .ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟ Π΄ΛΟΙΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΝΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΥΜΑΤΑ .ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΥΓΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΥΝ( ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ).ΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ 11 ΤΙ ΒΡΑΔΥ. ΕΚΕΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 1.ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ 4 ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ .Η ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΙΣ 1-7-2000 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ.ΑΥΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ.

----------


## opelmanos

ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΝΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΑ ΜΟΝΟ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ.ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΝΑ ΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ .ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ . ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ? Ο ΑΞΟΝΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΡΘΕΙ?

----------


## scoufgian

καλως ηλθες στη παρεα μας κι σε ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες αναμνησεις που μας διηγηθηκες.Ο Τεο μετα το δεξαμενισμο του πιανει δουλεια στα γνωστα νερα του..........

----------


## karystos

Έχει φτιαχτεί από κάτω και μέσα;

----------


## scoufgian

αυτες τις μερες και μεχρι το δεξαμενισμο του θα γινει εντατικοποιηση των εργασιων του.ο αξονας θα προστεθει στον δεξαμενισμο

----------


## karystos

Εντάξει ο άξονας. Η ζημιά από κάτω τι θα γίνει;

----------


## scoufgian

> Εντάξει ο άξονας. Η ζημιά από κάτω τι θα γίνει;


το ρηγμα απο κατω ειναι ενταξει ,δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα.......εχει επισκευαστει απο το προηγουμενο δεξαμενισμο του

----------


## opelmanos

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΤΕ. ΜΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ Η ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΥΨΗ.ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ .ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΜΕΡΑ. Η ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΟΛΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟ.ΑΝΑΤΡΙΧΙΑΖΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ. ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ 20 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θεοφιλος πρωινη αφιξη στη μυτιληνη κοντα στην πρωτοχρονια του 1996 το βλεπουμε με τις 10 σωστικες λεμβους!Ο φωτογραφος μετα απο αυτο πηγε για υπνο αγκαλια με ενα καλοριφερ!
scans (66).jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΣΑΚΙ ΣΤΗ ΤΟΥΡΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ. ΚΑΤΑΣΠΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΣΤΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟΤΕ

----------


## taxman

ΤΟ  ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΝΕΛΟΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ... ΚΑΙ ΝΕΑ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΑ ....... ΑΠΟ ΚΥΠΡΟ  ...

----------


## Νaval22

Μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος?

----------


## taxman

Sea Star Capital      ANEK

----------


## ndimitr93

> Sea Star Capital      ANEK


Χα,χα το περίμενα!!!! :Very Happy: :lol: :Smile:  μπράβο...........................

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο μας για τις φωτογραφίες του και τον κόπο που έκανε για να τις τραβήξει. Δυστιχώς όμως, έχουμε φωτογραφίες, βλέπουμε το καράβι αλλά δεν βλέπουμε εργασίες σε αυτό. Τι γίνεται πια?? Θα σκουριάσει η Θεόφιλος...(μην ξεχνάμε είναι και θυληκά τα πλοία)... :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

τι εγινε λεει;;;;;;

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Τι έγινε σχετικά με τι φίλε μου...

----------


## Ergis

ο θεοφιλος στην ανεκ;;;;

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Προσωπική μου άποψη δεν το νομίζω αυτό να γίνει από την ΑΝΕΚ! Η ΑΝΕΚ επενδύει σε πλοία δεκαετίας τον τελεταίο καιρό και τα μετασκευάζει (π.χ. Έλυρος). Πιστεύω ότι καλή αγορά και επένδυση, είναι να αγοράσει το Αριάνδη και όχι το Θεόφιλος.
Πριν 2 εβδομάδες από κεντρικό πρακτορείο έμαθα ότι το Θεόφιλος το βλέπουν για καλοκαίρι σε κάποια άγονη Ελληνική γραμμή. Θα δούμε όμως στο μέλλον...άλλοι λένε ότι θα αποσυρθεί στην Αίγυπτο, όπου η ΝΕΛ μαζί με το μεγάλο Κεντέρη κάνουν νέες βλέψεις. Υπομονή παιδιά το μέλλον θα τα δείξει όλα...

----------


## opelmanos

μπα δεν νομιζω να γινει κατι τετοιο γιατι η νελ χρειαζεται να διπλωσει το δρομολογιο χιου -μυτιληνης.δεν μπορει να αφησει πολυ καιρο ακομα μονο του το μυτηληνη.αισιοδοξω και πιστευω οτι θα παραμεινει στην νελ.

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Αν η ΝΕΛ δεν επενδύσει σωστά σε νέα πλοία δεν την βλέπω να φτιάχνει σωστά την γραμμή και δεν ξέρω ακόμα και για το μέλλον της. Πόσο θα αντέξουν πια αυτά τα καράβια που έχει???Τα έχουν στη κυριολεξία στίψει...

----------


## taxman

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΚΑΤΑ 90&#37;ΟΤΙ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ Η ΝΕΛ ΣΤΗ SEA STAR ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ Η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ..... ΕΠΗΣΗΣ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΙΣΘΟΔΩΣΙΑ  ΤΟΥ ΓΕΝΑΡΗ... ΜΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΧΕΣΗ...... ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΚΕΙ   ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΘΗΤΕ ΑΑΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΑΝ..ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ 2 ΑΠΕΛΥΘΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΥΡΩ.... ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΥΘΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΜΕΝΟ ΟΣΟ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΣΤΕ..

----------


## Νaval22

ρε παιδιά τι βόμβες είναι αυτές που πετάτε,ας περιμένουμε λίγο τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν πως είναι δυνατόν να πουλήθηκε όλη η εταιρεία στη sea star 
1ον Η εταιρεία δεν ανήκει σε έναν μέτοχο 
2ον Οι μετοχές είναι παγωμένες

----------


## moutsokwstas

παντως για να αγορασει η νελ, με ιδια μεσα και μεσω δανειου απο τραπεζα πλοιο πολυ χλωμο, δεν γινεται τωρα που υπαρχει η κριση. η αληθεια ειναι οτι κουβεντα δεν παιρνει κανεις απο εκει μεσα, τι γινεται και πως πανε τα πραγματα.

----------


## MYTILENE

Μην αγχώνεστε παιδιά,περιμένετε λίγο και θα δούμε... :Wink: !!!!Μη λέμε ότι να'ναι και κυρίως μην ακούτε ότι να'ναι :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Σε ό,τι αφορά το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω πολύ αν η ζημιά από κάτω επιδιορθώθηκε σε τρεις - τέσσερις μέρες δεξαμενισμού, γι αυτό και ρωτάω αν ξέρει κανείς τίποτα περισσότερο. Κομένοι και στρεβλωμένοι νομείς, τάνκια, λαμαρίνες. Έτσι εύκολο είναι να κόψεις και να αντικαταστήσεις νομείς στην τρόπιδα; Κανονικά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, "ανοίγεται" το πλοίο σε όλη την έκταση της ζημιάς, επιθεωρείται, όπως επιθεωρούνται και τα κομμένα κομμάτια, γίνεται αποτίμηση και εκτίμηση και μετά μελέτη αποκατάστασης, ιδίως μιας και αφορά φέρουσα κατασκευή και όχι σκέτη λαμαρινοδουλειά, εγκρίνεται από Νηογνώμονα και Επιθεώρηση, που επιβλέπουν και την υλοποίηση. Πως θα πάρει αλλιώς χαρτια το πλοίο, ποιός θα το ασφαλίσει; Έχω φωτογραφίες από την επισκευή της πλώρης του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Πρώτα κόπηκε ό,τι έμεινε από την παλια. Τα κομμάτια αυτά δεν πετάχτηκαν, αλλά ακουμπιστήκανε στο ντόκο. Έγινε επιθεώρηση και μετά τοποθετήθηκε η νέα πλώρη. Στο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ τότε που έπαθε τη ζημιά στη Λήμνο, πάνω από την ίσαλο, το ίδιο. Εδώ δεν ειδα σε καμμιά φωτογραφία, ούτε και μια δυο φορές που κατέβηκα στη δεξαμενή, τα παλιά κομμένα κομμάτια, ούτε και τα καινούρια που τα αντικατέστησαν. Το SUPERFERRY II χρειάστηκε στην αντίστοιχη περίπτωση (χωρίς να έχει κάνει ρήγμα, χωρίς να έχουν μπει νερά μέσα, χωρίς αξονικά κλπ) κοντά ένα μήνα εργασίας νυχθημερόν. Εδώ πέρα ξεμπερδεψαν μέσα σε τρεις ημέρες; Με συνεργείο πέντε ατόμων;  
Πολύ πιο πιθανό βλέπω να έγινε μια προσωρινή αποκατάσταση, πέρα από τα επιθέματα που κόλλησαν οι δύτες επί τόπου στο ρήγμα, πιθανότατα επειδή τη ζήτησε η Επιθεώρηση ή/και ο Νηογνώμονας ή/και οι ασφαλιστές, για να παραμείνει το πλοίο εκεί που είναι χωρίς κάποιο δυσάρεστο ενδεχόμενο, έως ότου αποφασιστεί η τύχη του. Και το ότι αυτή δεν έχει αποφασιστεί είναι νομίζω φανερό, αρκεί να θυμηθεί κανείς την αρχική εκτίμηση του χρόνου επισκευής κα επαναδρομολόγησης και πολύ περισσότερο τα λεγόμενα του κ. Απόστολου Βεντούρη. Όποιος δε θέλει να ζυμώσει, δέκα μέρες κοσκινίζει! Ο Στρίντζης που ήθελε να το φτιάξει το βαπόρι το έφτιαξε. 
Αν είχαν σκοπό και τούτοι να το φτιάξουν θα το είχαν κάνει!

----------


## moutsokwstas

ισως καπου να υπαρχει μια δοση αληθειας, σε αυτα που αναφερεις. εγω παντως δεν θελω και δεν ειμαι υπερ των μνημοσυνων γενικα. τις επομενες εβδομαδες-ημερες θα δειξει. εχει υπολογισει κανεις τα διαφυγοντα εσοδα απο τη μερα που σταματησε? για ρελανς ουτε να το συζηταμε ακομα και με την επανοδο του. περαν των οποιων συναισθηματισμων, πρεπει να δουμε και την οικονομικη πλευρα του ζητηματος.

----------


## opelmanos

ΠΟΣΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ΠΟΣΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ?


*Ο Θεόφιλος θα δεξαμενιστεί στις 27-2 μέχρι τις 4-3 στην μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα!*

----------


## giorgos....

σπέυσατε!!!! αδειάστε την κάρτα της ψηφιακής για να βγάλετε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες, πάρτε καφεδάκι.. και καρεκλίτσα σκηνοθέτη μη σου πώ..

----------


## giannisk88

> Σε ό,τι αφορά το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω .........................
> 
>  να το φτιάξουν θα το είχαν κάνει!


Φίλε κάρυστος με βρίσκεις σε όλα σύμφωνο. Πολύ σωστά τα λές.(λόγω συντομίας άφησα την αρχή και το τέλος στο quote)
Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει στο δεξαμενισμό που λέμε τωρα.

----------


## opelmanos

ΜΗ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ .Ο ΗΡΩΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΙ ΣΙΔΕΡΕΝΙΟΣ. ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ .ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΑΤΣΑΛΙ.ΤΟΝ ΓΑΙΔΑΡΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΑΕΙ.ΑΠΟΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ Η ΟΥΡΑ(ΑΞΟΝΑΣ)ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ

----------


## ndimitr93

Το θέμα είναι ότι ακόμα δεν έχει εμφανιστεί στο ais.....πότε θα εμφανιστεί....την Παρασκευή????? :Confused:

----------


## opelmanos

ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ .ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΟ AIS?ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ .ΑΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ...

----------


## opelmanos

ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΤΑΛΑΡΑ:ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΣΤΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ. ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΟ:ΚΙ΄
ΟΛΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ,
ΝΑ ΞΑΝΡΘΕΙ
ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ
ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΟ ΠΟΥΛΙ 
ΣΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ...

----------


## cpt babis

Αυτο ταιριαζει καλυτερα στο μυρτιδιοτισσα φιλε μου .

----------


## opelmanos

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ .

----------


## opelmanos

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ POLYX?

----------


## theofilos-ship

ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ..ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ. :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ? ΟΤΙ ΝΕΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΤΕ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ? ΟΤΙ ΝΕΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΤΕ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


 δυστυχως ο Μπαρμπας ακομα δεν ανεβηκε.ειναι το SANTA MARIA ακομα στη δεξαμενη.Μαλλον απο Δευτερα

----------


## theofilos-ship

το ειδα φιλε scoufgian αλλα το santa maria βγηκε.Ο θεοφιλος ανεβαινει 6/3 μεγαλη περαματος

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## theofilos-ship

DSC01963.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> DSC01963.JPG


 φιλε μου προσπαθησε να μας την ξαναναεβασεις γιατι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα

----------


## johny18

ΠΩ ΠΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΞΑΝΑ ; ΟΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ ; ΤΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΤΑΙΑ ... ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ...

----------


## polykas

_Συντήρηση στο Ν.Μ.Δ το 2006._

1.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

το φουγάρο του θεόφιλου το θυμάμαι μια ζωή σάπιο τίγκα στα επιθέματα,αυτή μάλλον ήταν η πρώτη σοβαρή επισκευή του

----------


## moutsokwstas

> _Συντήρηση στο Ν.Μ.Δ το 2006._
> 
> 1.jpg


 σκαλωσιες...και διπλα το αυθαιρετο, δεν εχω συναντησει ξανα τετοια εικονα, αλλα πως αλλιως να γινει η συντηρηση και οι εργασιες.

----------


## opelmanos

οι ηλεκτρομηχανες δουλευουν στο περαμα η ειναι τελειως σβηστες ακομα και περνει ρευμα απο απ εξω?

----------


## scoufgian

ο "Μπαρμπας" θα μπει για δεξαμενισμο στο Περαμα απο Παρασκευη και βλεπουμε............Δεν μας τα λενε καλα........... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Ergis

και την παρασκευη θα μας ξαναπουν οτι θα ανεβει την δευτερα....

----------


## moutsokwstas

το θεμα ειναι οτι και το μυτιληνη περιμενει να παρει σειρα, τωρα θα μας που οτι δεν εχουν λεφτα, θα τα ακουσουμε ολα.

----------


## polykas

_Γειά τους φίλους Νελίτες..._

1 (2).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Γιωργο ταισε τους Νελιτες με τετοιες φωτογραφιες.Ξερεις εσυ.......Πολυ καλη

----------


## theofilos-ship

Τα μουστακια τον κανανε ποιο μαγκα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alcaeos

ευχαριστουμε φιλε polyka η φωτογραφια ειναι τελεια  ...παντωσ κριμα  για το πλοιο ..μακαρι να το δουμε στα νερα μαςν ξανα..

----------


## scoufgian

αυριο πρωι πρωι μπαινει δεξαμενη.αδελφια Νελιτες σπευσατε........... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> αυριο πρωι πρωι μπαινει δεξαμενη.αδελφια Νελιτες σπευσατε...........


δεν θα μπορέσω αυριο μάλλον!Ωστόσο ας ανέβει με το καλο κ θα τον επισκεφτω σίγουρα...

----------


## theofilos-ship

Εγω σιγουρα αν ολα πανε καλα με το πλοιο κυριακη θα παω περαμα.speed αν πας ποιο νωρις θελουμε ντοκουμεντα. :Cool: καλη αναρωση στον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ.

----------


## theofilos-ship

100_0255.jpg

100_0258 theo.jpg

Δεν ανοιγουνε?

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν κρατηθήκαμε ε??? :Very Happy: Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν προλαβαίνω να τον δω σήμερα... :Sad:

----------


## theofilos-ship

100_0262theofilp.jpgΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 31426

theofilos 1.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ξαναπροσπάθησε να τις ξανανεβάσεις γιατί τζίφος..

----------


## Giovanaut

παιδια να ρωτησω.....

ξερουμε αν θα υπαρξει επιπλεον επισκευη του ρηγματος τωρα που βγηκε ... γιατι το καλοκαιρι ολα εγιναν πολυ συντομα...

----------


## theofilos-ship

Απο οσα ειδα εγω σημερα,κανανε πολλες οξυγονοκολλησεις απο κατω.Αλλα οχι μονο στο σημειο του ρηγματος.προπελα,πηδαλιο απο βδομαδα μαλλον.

----------


## gpav

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!! ΘΑΥΜΑ! ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑ-ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΕΜΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 4GB ΤΗΣ CΗΦΙΑΚΗΣ ΜΟΥ, ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ, ΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΩ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ...

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ, ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2007 ?

----------


## Νaval22

φίλε gpav εδώ λέμε πως το πλοίο δεν θα ξαναδρομολογηθεί χίο μυτιλήνη αλλά το πιθανότερο σε κάποια άγονη εσύ σκέφτεσαι αν θα σας αφήσουν να κάνετε βόλτα? :Cool:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αστον το άνθρωπο να ελπίζει... :Very Happy: Και γω το ελπίζω αν και δεν το βλέπω...

----------


## STRATHGOS

Πάντως η εταιρία λέει στους μετόχους της ότι το πλοίο θα ξαναμπεί κανονικά στην γραμμή:?:

----------


## gpav

> φίλε gpav εδώ λέμε πως το πλοίο δεν θα ξαναδρομολογηθεί χίο μυτιλήνη αλλά το πιθανότερο σε κάποια άγονη εσύ σκέφτεσαι αν θα σας αφήσουν να κάνετε βόλτα?


σωστη η παρατήρηση... εγώ θα το εκτιμούσα στην άγονη του Σαμοθράκη για Καβάλα - Θεσσαλονίκη... Μια φορά το μήνα θα πηγαίνω βόκτα στους γονείς...

Dum Spiro Spero... (spero=ελπίζω όχι η Σαπφάρα... :P )

----------


## Giovanaut

> σωστη η παρατήρηση... εγώ θα το εκτιμούσα στην άγονη του Σαμοθράκη για Καβάλα - Θεσσαλονίκη... Μια φορά το μήνα θα πηγαίνω βόκτα στους γονείς...
> 
> Dum Spiro Spero... (spero=ελπίζω όχι η Σαπφάρα... :P )


 μαλλον ετσι φαινεται και μακαρι....

κι ετσι να ειναι θα περναει 3+3 φορες τη βδομαδα απο μυτιληνη...

αλλα για βορα και οχι για Πειραια.....

----------


## theofilos-ship

Το ρεπορταζ μου εγινε μουσκεμα.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους ενδιαφερομενους.
100_0252.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## douzoune

theofilos-ship φανταστικές φωτογραφίες και ειδικά η δεύτερη....πολλά συγχαρητήρια!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

μπραβο και παλι theofilos...

παντως ρε παιδια τι να πουμε...........
βαποραρος οχι αστεια.....

με το καλο...

----------


## gpav

να μην ρωτήσω αν μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποια εικόνα του μπαλωμένου ρήγματος, ε...; Υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες theofilos-ship, συγχαρητήρια και απο εμένα!

----------


## Apostolos

Κανει τζιζ! Θα σας παρακαλέσω να μην βάλουμε τέτοια πράματα δημόσια. Οποιος έχει, ότι έχει μέσω MSN και συναντήσεων ανταλάξτε ότι θέλετε!

----------


## gpav

Έχεις δίκιο απόστολε, όποιος φίλος Νελίτης έχει και θέλει, ας μου στείλει ενα pm να συνενοηθούμε!

----------


## theofilos-ship

photo εχω αρκετες απο παντου. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Αλλα οπος λεει και ο Αποστολος καλυτερα να της εχουμε μονο για το σπιτι μας.Μολις γυρισα και απο περαμα.Ολα πανε μια χαρα.Αφιερωμενη στο Speed.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Θεοφιλος
100_0282.jpg

----------


## karystos

Εγώ βρέθηκα σήμερα το απόγευμα στο Πέραμα και πήγα και στη δεξαμενή. Η ζημιά είναι ακριβώς όπως την είχαν περιγράψει οι δύτες. Δε φάινεται βέβαια σήμερα ρήγμα αλλά η τρόπιδα είναι ανοιγμένη από κάτω, από το σημείο της πρόσκρουσης ως περίπου την πρύμη και μάλιστα σε αρκετό φάρδος. Έχει κόψει νομείς κι έχει γίνει ζημιά και στα εσωτερικά χωρίσματα στα τάνκια. Εκεί δουλεύουν τώρα τα συνεργεία (μέτρησα πέντε ή έξη). Οι έτοιμες, κομμένες λαμαρίνες είναι για αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς στο εσωτερικό, στα διπύθεμνα του βαποριού. Το να βγάλεις φωτογραφίες εκεί κάτω είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς πολύ δύσκολο επειδή η ζημιά είναι σχεδόν στον διαμήκη άξονα του πλοίου οπότε πρέπει να χωθείς κυριολεκτικά ανάμεσα στα βάζα κι η κάπνα από τις κολλήσεις δεν έχει να φύγει από πουθενά. Όταν τελειώσουν με το εσωτερικό θα αρχίσουν να κολλάνε και τις εξωτερικές λαμαρίνες. Πάντως είναι δύσκολη δουλειά και θέλει το χρόνο της. Ο αριστερός άξονας δεν έχει τοποθετηθεί ακόμη. Εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι το αριστερό stabilizer δε θηλυκώνει εντελώς μέσα στη φωλιά, αλλά η άκρη του φτερού εξέχει. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Καπως ετσι karystos.
100_0284.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Εντύπωση μου έκανε ότι το αριστερό stabilizer δε θηλυκώνει εντελώς μέσα στη φωλιά, αλλά η άκρη του φτερού εξέχει. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.


Φίλε karystos η ζημιά στο stabilizer έγινε κατα την πρόσκρουση ή γιατι απο παλιά ήταν χαλασμένο???
Αν γίνουν οι δουλειές όπως πρέπει τα τάνκια του Θεόφιλου θα είναι σαν καινούργια...

----------


## karystos

Για το stabilizer δεν έχω ιδέα, απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση. Αν γίνει καλά η δουλειά όλα φτιάχνονται. Έτσι όπως τα είδα τα πράγματα από κάτω από το βαπόρι το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως είναι μια δύσκολη δουλειά.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μακαρι να ξαναδουμε το θεοφιλος να ξαναμπαινει στο ενδοξο λιμανι της μυτιληνης οπως στη φωτο!Τα συνεργεια στο περαμα εχουν κανει πολλα θαυματα και η περιπτωση δεν ειναι και η βαρυτερη οποτε μαλλον θετικα τα βλεπω τα πραγματα!
new (240).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Για το stabilizer δεν έχω ιδέα, απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση. Αν γίνει καλά η δουλειά όλα φτιάχνονται. Έτσι όπως τα είδα τα πράγματα από κάτω από το βαπόρι το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως είναι μια δύσκολη δουλειά.


 συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε Κaryste πως με μια προσεγμενη δουλεια ολα θα αποκατασταθουν.Εχω μια απορια ομως.Στο σημειο του ρηγματος πως εφτασες γιατι απ οτι ξερω η προσεγγιση του ειναι δυσκολη λογω πολλων παραγοντων........

----------


## karystos

Δε νομίζω πως πολυνοιάζεται κανένας. Πρώτα απ' όλα μέσα στη δεξαμένη ήταν δυο τύποι και ψαρεύανε. Έτσι και δε φοβόμουνα μη λερωθώ θα έβαζα κι ένα χεράκι. Φόρμα και κάσκα δε φοράει κανένας. Μπήκα από κάτω, το έψαξα, έβγαλα και κάποια συμπεράσματα που δε γράφονται. Το αρχικό ρήγμα είναι στα δεκαπέντε μέτρα περίπου πίσω από το δεύτερο προπελάκι και κάπως στο πλάι οπότε δεν υπάρχει και κανένα πρόβλημα για να δείς το συγκεκριμένο σημείο. Βέβαια ρήγμα δεν υπάρχει πια αφού το βαπόρι είναι ανοιγμένο. Από κάτω από την καρένα τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα επειδή ίσα που χωράς όρθιος και με τις ηλεκτροκολλήσεις γίνεται χαμός. Σπίθες, κάπνα, βρώμα, σκοτάδι, ότι μπορείς να δείς από τη λάμψη και τις μπαλαντέζες. Συνθήκες δουλειάς πολύ άσχημες.

----------


## Νaval22

> Από κάτω από την καρένα τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα επειδή ίσα που χωράς όρθιος και με τις ηλεκτροκολλήσεις γίνεται χαμός. Σπίθες, κάπνα, βρώμα, σκοτάδι, ότι μπορείς να δείς από τη λάμψη και τις μπαλαντέζες. Συνθήκες δουλειάς πολύ άσχημες.


έτσι είναι,για να βλέπουμε πόσο δύσκολο είναι τα πράγματα για τους ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν σε επισκευές με τη τσιμπίδα της ηλεκτροσυγκόλησης μέσα σε αμπάρια βρωμιές διπύθμενα και άλλα ωραία..
τα πλοία που για εμάς είναι αγάπη για αυτόύς είναι καταδίκη

----------


## scoufgian

κανα νεο για τη πορεια των εργασιων?

----------


## polykas

_Σαν να επαναπαύθηκαν οι ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ.Δεν βλέπουμε φωτό με την πρόοδο των εργασιών του πλοίου..._

----------


## Speedkiller

Δυστυχως οι Νελίτες έχουν τρέξιμο γα άλλες υποχρεώσεις...

----------


## dimitris

Μου χρωσταει κατι ενσημα ο "προεδρος" και κατι εκτος εδρας αμα τα δωσει κατι θα δειτε...ξεχασα και κατι νυχτερινα :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μου χρωσταει κατι ενσημα ο "προεδρος" και κατι εκτος εδρας αμα τα δωσει κατι θα δειτε...ξεχασα και κατι νυχτερινα


εαν θυμαμαι καλα θα στα πληρωσει με το που θα μεταβεις στην εδρα του στη Μυτιληνη.Αντε τωρα σαν καλο παιδακι να βγαλεις καμια φωτογραφια μην σου πω καμια κουβεντα:-x:-x:-x

----------


## scoufgian

ηδη εχουμε φαει ποινη απο τους δεξαμενιστες 2 μερες ηδη.Επρεπε να εχουμε κατεβει απο χτες και εχουμε παρει παραταση σημερα και αυριο.Το βλεπω να πεφτουμε Δευτερα πρωι πρωι.Και καπακι πιανουμε δουλεια......... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ηδη εχουμε φαει ποινη απο τους δεξαμενιστες 2 μερες ηδη.Επρεπε να εχουμε κατεβει απο χτες και εχουμε παρει παραταση σημερα και αυριο.Το βλεπω να πεφτουμε Δευτερα πρωι πρωι.Και καπακι πιανουμε δουλεια.........



γιαννη ξερεις τιποτε για το προγραμμα  ...μετα το περας του δεξαμενισμου....????

----------


## scoufgian

> γιαννη ξερεις τιποτε για το προγραμμα ...μετα το περας του δεξαμενισμου....????


 ταξιδια στο αιγαιο........εκει ψηλα......... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## helatros68

Το Θεόφιλος στην Δεξαμενή στις 7.3.2009
theofilos drydock 7.3.2009.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

πολυ ομορφη photo.Scoufgian κατι ξερεις....και δεν μας λες :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ταξιδια στο αιγαιο........εκει ψηλα.........


το πλοιο δεν αργει να πεσει στο νερα...
τοσο γρηγορα θα μας ερθει...???

----------


## scoufgian

> το πλοιο δεν αργει να πεσει στο νερα...
> τοσο γρηγορα θα μας ερθει...???


 ναι ηδη εχει επανδρωθει :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ναι ηδη εχει επανδρωθει


αχ φιλε μου τετοια λεγε μας....
αν ερθει τοσο συντομα....
θα το κανω το ταξιδακι μου και δεν θα αφησω γωνια πανω στο βαπορι....
2 χρονια εχω να τον συναντησω.....

περιμενουμε τα νεοτερα...

----------


## Speedkiller

Ας ξεκινήσει με το καλό και θα τον πάω κ γω μια τσάρκα στην πρώτη ευκαιρία!!!Πάσχα σίγουρα!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## ndimitr93

> 


Τελικά θα ξαναταξιδέψει στα ελληνικά νερά απο ότι φαίνεται...δεν ξέρω γιατι αλλά έχει αρχίσει να μου αρέσει το βαπόρι.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Οπως βλεπουμε και στην φωτο του φιλου μας παραπανω αλλα οπως μου ειπε και ο scoufgian πριν λιγο το πλοιο βαφεται στα υφαλα σημερα!

----------


## Speedkiller

Αντε να το δούμε επιτέλους!!!!Αλήθεια γιατι το βάφουν με ρολλά και όχι με πιστόλι???

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αντε να το δούμε επιτέλους!!!!Αλήθεια γιατι το βάφουν με ρολλά και όχι με πιστόλι???


με γεια......... και καλα ταξιδια....βαποραρε....

μηπως κανουν τις λεπτομερειες με ρολα....
και τα αλλα γινουν με πιστολι...????

το ρηγμα εχει επανορθωθει πληρως...???

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλα νεα, αντε επιτελους, μας αργησε και μας ταλαιπωρησε αλλα τελος καλο- ολα καλα.

----------


## Apostolos

> Αλήθεια γιατι το βάφουν με ρολλά και όχι με πιστόλι???


Πιθανών γιατί το πλοίο αργεί ακόμα να φύγει απο την δεξαμενή και δέν βιάζονται. Με το ρολό κάνεις ποιό αργή δουλειά, όμως δέν χάνεις σχεδόν καθόλου μπογια (με το σπρέι διασκορπίζετε το 1/4 στον αέρα) δέν λερώνεις τα ήδη βαμένα, και προσωπικά πιστευώ ότι κάνεις καλύτερη δουλεια.

----------


## opelmanos

υπαρχει καμια φωτο του τεο με τα υφαλα φρεσκοβαμενα?η ακομα εχει πολλη δουλεια μεχρι να βαφτουν?

----------


## Νaval22

υπάρχει,δεν θέλει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα έχει σχεδόν ολοκληρωθεί.
100_7320.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια σημερινη, για τους φιλους της NEL !
IMG_1485.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Και μια σημερινη, για τους φιλους της NEL !
> IMG_1485.JPG


γι αυτο δεν ερχοταν ο μπρουφας σημερα να με παρει?τον ειχες παρει καβατζα και εκανες κρουαζιερες στο σαρωνικο?ευχαριστουμε...........

----------


## dimitris

Αμεσως δυο φωτογραφιες σημερινες αυτο θα πει nautilia.gr :Wink: 
επειδη οι φωνες μας πιανουν τοπο απο το φορουμ,μηπως ν αρχισουμε να φωναζουμε να κανουνε τα πεδιλα στους καταπελτες του Τεο υδραυλικα???
πολυ φασαρια ρε παιδακι μου... αντε να μενεις κοντα στο λιμανι :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

φανταστικες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε mastrokosta. συγχαρητηρια.αντε να το δουμε και ολοκληρο βαμενο συντομα.εχω δημιουργησει ενα φακελο με φωτο απο το ατυχημα και μετα και συνεχιζω να καταχωρω

----------


## Mitni

Τραβηγμένη από το πολεμικό
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32447

----------


## gpav

Υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες παιδια. Συγχαρητηρια σε όλους σας! Βλέπω τον ΤΕΟ να ανασταίνεται και ειλικρινα χαίρομαι πολύ γιατι είναι ένα πλοίο που αξίζει και μπορεί να δώσει πολλά ακόμα στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## Giovanaut

και απο οτι φαινεται αυτη τη φορα θα τα δωσει ολα......
εκει που θα μπει θα αποτελεσει σωτηρια..... και μην γρινιαζεται που δεν θα εξηυπηρετει αποκλειστικα τη μυτιληνη..... τον εχουμε πολυ αναγκη στην αγονη.... και να χαιρεστε ολοι γιατι πολυς κοσμος θα τον δοξαζει....

ααα και κατι αλλο δεν υποβαθμιζεται ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ που παιρνει την αγονη...
αλλα η αγονη αναβαθμιζεται ....και επιτελους, καιρος ητανε, γιατι ολοι οι νησιωτες εχουν τα ιδια δικαιωματα και αναγκες και δεν πρεπει να κανουμε διακρισεις που θυμιζουν "ταξικους διαχωρισμους".....

ΤΕΟ εισαι ολα τα λεφτα και σε περιμενουμε με ανοιχτες αγκαλες....
ουφ.... τα ειπα και ξελαφρωσα....!!!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μιπος ξερουμε ποια αγονι θα διεκδικισει?

----------


## captain 83

Κατέθεσε προσφορά  για 12 χρόνια για τις γραμμές:
Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Βαθύ Σάμου, Καβάλα-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Βαθύ Σάμου, Καβάλα-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Καρλόβασι-Aγ. Κήρυκος

Για τις ίδιες γραμμές κατέθεσαν προσφορές η GA με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ  και η ΣΑΟΣ με το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.

----------


## gpav

> Κατέθεσε προσφορά  για 12 χρόνια για τις γραμμές:
> Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Βαθύ Σάμου, Καβάλα-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Βαθύ Σάμου, Καβάλα-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Καρλόβασι-Aγ. Κήρυκος
> 
> Για τις ίδιες γραμμές κατέθεσαν προσφορές η GA με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ  και η ΣΑΟΣ με το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.


Φιλε μου, μου εφτιαξες τη μέρα! Να είσαι καλα! Ας πάρει την άγονη απο καβάλα και να είναι σίγουροι ολοι τους οτι το πλοίο θα σκίσει στη γραμμη!

----------


## Giovanaut

τετοια ν ακουω παιδια οχι γρινιες και στενοχωριες....
το πλοιο πεφτει στα νερα....
και ολοι πρεπει να χαιρομαστε....

και ας μην ξεχναμε πως η χιος-μυτιληνη δεν θα τον χασουν....

----------


## opelmanos

ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα κανει την αγονη που κανει τωρα ο πηγασος?ξερουμε  ποσες μερες απομενουν για να ετοιμαστει?ποτε ξεκιναει?

----------


## Νικόλας

ορίστε και 2 φώτο από εμένα όχι και τόσο καλές αλλά σύντομα θα ξαναπάει εκεί  :Very Happy: 
speed δικέ σου και στους υπόλοιπους φαν του πλοίου !!
teo.jpg
teo2.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

> ορίστε και 2 φώτο από εμένα όχι και τόσο καλές αλλά σύντομα θα ξαναπάει εκεί 
> speed δικέ σου και στους υπόλοιπους φαν του πλοίου !!
> teo.jpg
> teo2.jpg


να σε καλα φιλε Νικολα σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ ...συντομα θα ξαναβγαλουμε παρομιες φοτωγραφιες

----------


## Νικόλας

ε αφού σου άρεσαν οι άλλες 2 για σένα :Very Happy: 
(η δεύτερη μοιάζει με μια που είχα ανεβάσει αλλά δεν είναι ίδια)
teo.jpg
teo2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Νικολα σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο κι ελπιζω πολυ συντομα να απολαυσεις παλι το Μπαρμπα σε ενα απο τα ταξιδια που θα κανει.Προσωπικα μου χει λειψει το πλοιο και περιμενω πως και πως να το ξαναδω να ταξιδευει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα!!!Αυτή σε σένα σε Νικος V,σε Theofilos Ship και σε όλους τους Νελίτες!!!Βαμμένος και έτοιμοπόλεμος!!! :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32656

(Ενας ΤΕΟ την ημέρα τον Γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα...:-P :Very Happy: )

----------


## MYTILENE

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ και μπράβο σε όλους για τις φώτο σας και το ρεπορτάζ από τον δεξαμενισμό και μη του αγαπημένου μας ΤΕΟ!!!Ο βάπορας ετοιμάζεται και αύριο πέφτει από τη δεξαμενή για να συνεχιστούν οι εργασίες σε κάποιο μώλο-Δραπετσώνα ή Πέραμα-και να περιμένει τις αποφάσεις για την ¶γονη-κατα 95% την έχει ''πάρει'' τη γραμμή :Wink: !!!!¶ντε να ανεβαίνουμε σιγά σιγά να σκάσουν οι εχθροί μας :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## alcaeos

> Σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα!!!Αυτή σε σένα σε Νικος V,σε Theofilos Ship και σε όλους τους Νελίτες!!!Βαμμένος και έτοιμοπόλεμος!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32656
> 
> (Ενας ΤΕΟ την ημέρα τον Γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα...:-P)


Γεια σου ρε κωστα με τα ωραια σου!!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πολυ ομορφη Κωστα Σ'ευχαριστουμε.Να μην ζηλεψει κανενας.Ολες οι  Εταιριες εχουνε τα καλα τους.Εμεις τα Βαπορια θελουμε και οχι τα κεφαλια κατω απο τα τραπεζια. καλοταξιδος...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θεοφιλος ,το μεγαλυτερο πλοιο στο λιμανι το 1995,στη μεγαλη δεξαμενη περαματος
IMG_0312.JPG

IMG_0315.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

απιστευτο κι ομως αληθινο.ο polux ετοιμος.ποιος να το πιστευε.αν μας το λεγε κανεις μετα το ατυχημα ,και οσο ηταν τοσους μηνες παρατημενο στο περαμα και στη κυνοσουρα οτι θα γινοταν ετσι,θα τον λεγαμε τρελλο.στειλτε οσες περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες μπορειτε.αξιζει να το βλεπουμε ξανα και ξανα.τυφλες να εχουν οι γκομενες :Surprised:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα!!!Αυτή σε σένα σε Νικος V,σε Theofilos Ship και σε όλους τους Νελίτες!!!Βαμμένος και έτοιμοπόλεμος!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32656
> 
> (Ενας ΤΕΟ την ημέρα τον Γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα...:-P)


σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά !!
καλά φίλε μου τέλεια η φώτο σου και ο τεο όμως δεν πάει πίσω  :Very Happy: 
ξέρουμε περίπου σε πόσο  καιρό θα είναι έτοιμο ?

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## theofilos-ship

Το πλοιο εχει και καποια διαδικαστικα,πριν βγει για δρομολογια.Επιθεωρησεις κλπ.Οποτε λιγο ακομη σε αναμονη.Φαγαμε τον γαιδαρο.Μενει μονο η ουρα,τα ποδια,το στομαχι.και και και :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

παντως παιδια μπραβο σε ολους σας....
καλυψατε αριστα τον δεξαμενισμο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ....
σαν να ημουν εκει....

ελπιζω να εχουμε και απο τα αυριανα κατι......

----------


## theofilos-ship

Στα δικα μου ναυπηγεια ταξιδευει καθε μερα.Αφιερωμενο σε LEO-SPEEDκαι ολο το NAYΤΙΛΙΑ


000_0003.jpg

000_0005.jpg

000_0008.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> 


αν δεν κάνω λάθος εδώ πρέπει να είναι πάσχα σωστα ?? :Very Happy: 
και αν ξαναθυμάμαι καλά είχε κάνει διανυκτέρευση

----------


## giorgos....

Νάτος τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1999 όταν ήταν ντυμένος στα λευκά..
γειά σου ρε Τεό..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εδω το βλεπουμε στο τελος αυγουστου του 1997
negatives (226).jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

μπραβο και παλι μπραβο σας.....

ρε παιδια κατι ασχετο....αλλα το εχω απορια....
στο πλωριο καταστρωμα εχει προσβαση ο επιβατης....????

----------


## moutsokwstas

αν εννοεις αυτο που ειναι ακριβως κατω απο τη γεφυρα, περυσι καταφεραμε να βγουμε και στο πηγαινε και στο ελα. η μια πορτα παντως ηταν κλειδωμενη. ειδικα οταν ανεβαιναμε μυτιληνη, το να στεκεσαι  μπροστα ειναι αλλο πραγμα.

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ μια φόρα πήγα απο την αριστερή όμως είχαμε περάσει απο κάτι σημεία περάσαμε και από την φυλακή που έχει το πλοίο ανοίξαμε μια πόρτα και βγάκαμε αλλά εκείνη την μέρα είχε αέρα και θάλασσα και μιλάμε με το που άνοιξα την πόρτα την ξανάκλεισα άσε λέω δεν είναι για τέτοια ο καιρός :Very Happy: 
πάντως ωραία θα ήταν άμα ήταν ανοιχτά εκεί

----------


## moutsokwstas

μια ιδεα θα ηταν να το εκαναν  οπως στο λισσος που φτανοντας στη σουδα ειχαν βαλει πλαστικες καρεκλες και μαζευονταν ταξιδιωτες απολαβανοντας το ξημερωμα και την ανατολη του ηλιου αλλα και τον κολπο. μια ιδεα ριχνω απλα και σκεψη. αναφερομαι στη διαδρομη μεταξυ χιου-μυτιληνης αλλα πλοεντας κοντα στις ακτες των δυο νησιων. παρεπιπτοντως η ντισκο που εχει κατω το πλοιο εχει λειτουργησει ποτε κι αν οχι γιατι δεν αξιοποιουν το χωρο αυτο για κατι αλλο?

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση theofios-ship.. :Wink: . 'Εκανα μια παρεμβασούλα στην ταξινόμιση εικόνων.... Θα μάθεις που θα πάει  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

παιδια τι γινεται με τον τεο?επεσε απο την δεξαμενη η ακομα?

----------


## Leo

Ναι έπεσε το λεει κι *εδώ*

----------


## Giovanaut

> μια ιδεα θα ηταν να το εκαναν  οπως στο λισσος που φτανοντας στη σουδα ειχαν βαλει πλαστικες καρεκλες και μαζευονταν ταξιδιωτες απολαβανοντας το ξημερωμα και την ανατολη του ηλιου αλλα και τον κολπο. μια ιδεα ριχνω απλα και σκεψη. αναφερομαι στη διαδρομη μεταξυ χιου-μυτιληνης αλλα πλοεντας κοντα στις ακτες των δυο νησιων. παρεπιπτοντως η ντισκο που εχει κατω το πλοιο εχει λειτουργησει ποτε κι αν οχι γιατι δεν αξιοποιουν το χωρο αυτο για κατι αλλο?


Δυστυχως φιλε κωστα η Ναυτιλιακη το μονο που φροντιζει ειναι να ταξιδευει τους επιβατες και δεν αξιοποιει παραπανω τα ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ!!! της....

ενω οι Κρητικοι φροντιζουν για τη διασκεδαση και για αλλες υπηρεσιες ουτως ωστε ο επιβατης να κανει "μικρες κρουαζιερες".....

σ αυτο μας ριχνουν....
και οποιος μπορει ασ πει κατι αλλο....

----------


## Νaval22

moutsokwsta η disco έχει λειτουργήσει τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 99 το θυμάμαι σίγουρα,από κάποιο σημείο και μετά σταμάτησε.Η κατασκευή της απο ότι θυμάμαι δεν ήταν και αυτή πάρα ένα κομμάτι απο το φαγοπότι που δαπανήθηκε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσό,όπως και στις λοιπές προσθήκες βελτίωσης των πλοίων που καθε χρόνο εμφανίζονταν στους ισολογισμούς αλλά ένας θεός ξέρει που βελτιώνονταν τα πλοία....

φίλε Giovanaut μου αρέσει που αναφέρεις τη ΝΕΛ ώς Ναυτιλιακή όπως τη λέγανε στη Μυτιλήνη το παλιό καλό καιρό.......! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> moutsokwsta η disco έχει λειτουργήσει τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 99 το θυμάμαι σίγουρα,από κάποιο σημείο και μετά σταμάτησε.Η κατασκευή της απο ότι θυμάμαι δεν ήταν και αυτή πάρα ένα κομμάτι απο το φαγοπότι που δαπανήθηκε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσό,όπως και στις λοιπές προσθήκες βελτίωσης των πλοίων που καθε χρόνο εμφανίζονταν στους ισολογισμούς αλλά ένας θεός ξέρει που βελτιώνονταν τα πλοία....
> 
> φίλε Giovanaut μου αρέσει που αναφέρεις τη ΝΕΛ ώς Ναυτιλιακή όπως τη λέγανε στη Μυτιλήνη το παλιό καλό καιρό.......!


Εγω γιατί όταν γυρνούσα απ το νησί το 2005 θυμάμαι περιστατικό με μεθυσμένο να κάνει σκηνικό στη reception γιατί δεν του βάζαν το τραγούδι που ήθελε??? :Very Happy: Μαλιστα τον έιχε περιλάβει αξιωματικός για να ηρεμήσει...:mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

> moutsokwsta η disco έχει λειτουργήσει τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 99 το θυμάμαι σίγουρα,από κάποιο σημείο και μετά σταμάτησε.Η κατασκευή της απο ότι θυμάμαι δεν ήταν και αυτή πάρα ένα κομμάτι απο το φαγοπότι που δαπανήθηκε ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσό,όπως και στις λοιπές προσθήκες βελτίωσης των πλοίων που καθε χρόνο εμφανίζονταν στους ισολογισμούς αλλά ένας θεός ξέρει που βελτιώνονταν τα πλοία....
> 
> φίλε Giovanaut μου αρέσει που αναφέρεις τη ΝΕΛ ώς Ναυτιλιακή όπως τη λέγανε στη Μυτιλήνη το παλιό καλό καιρό.......!


χαιρομαι που σ αρεσει στεφανε.....
γιατι κι εγω οσο θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου, την Νελ ως Ναυτιλιακη την ειχα στο μυαλο.....
...και ποτε δεν θα παψω να την εχω.....

----------


## moutsokwstas

η ντισκο ειναι στα κατεργα, στην αφανεια να το πω καλυτερα. προφανως να μην ακουγεται η φασαρια και ξυπνουν οι προσκυνητες που ταξιδευουν, χαχαχα! κι αφου δεν χρησιμοπιειται γιατι δεν αξιοποιησαν το χωρο αυτο για αλλη χρηση?

----------


## Giovanaut

τελικα να περιμενουμε αλλαγες και στο εσωτερικο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ...????

----------


## Vortigern

ΤΟ ΑΙΣ του πλοιο ειναι ανοιχτο!!!!!Επιτελους!!!

----------


## opelmanos

για να ειναι ανοιχτο σημαινει οτι εβαλε μπρος τις ηλεκτρομηχανες.ασ το επιβεβαιωσει καποιος

----------


## ndimitr93

> για να ειναι ανοιχτο σημαινει οτι εβαλε μπρος τις ηλεκτρομηχανες.ασ το επιβεβαιωσει καποιος


Πού είναι οι Νελίτες μας;; Ας πεταχτούν μια βόλτα προς το Πέραμα..... :Razz:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Πού είναι οι Νελίτες μας;; Ας πεταχτούν μια βόλτα προς το Πέραμα.....


 
Για παρε το μηδεν να δεις θα βγει κανενας....

----------


## opelmanos

εγω δυστυχως ηθελα πολυ να πεταχτω αλλα μενω μυτιληνη και μου ειναι αδυνατον

πληρωμα υπαρχει στο πλοιο?δουλευουν κανονικα?

----------


## scoufgian

> Για παρε το μηδεν να δεις θα βγει κανενας....


 εσυ βρε νουμερο δεν εισαι Νελιτης?για βγαλε κανα εισιτηριο και τραβα στο Περαμα!ολο να κακολογεις εισαι............ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> εσυ βρε νουμερο δεν εισαι Νελιτης?για βγαλε κανα εισιτηριο και τραβα στο Περαμα!ολο να κακολογεις εισαι............


Για παρε και εσυ το μηδεν να δεις αν το πρακτορειο εχει εισητηρια.

Εγω καλυπτω τα ''μικρα'' απο εδω.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cpt babis

ανοιξε το ais!!!

----------


## opelmanos

εχουμε κανενα νεο απο τον τεο?τι εργασιες γινονται τωρα?

----------


## MYTILENE

07/04 με 10/04 άκουσα οτι ξεκινάει σιγά σιγά :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> 07/04 με 10/04 άκουσα οτι ξεκινάει σιγά σιγά


το σιγα σιγα δεν μ αρεσε.......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> το σιγα σιγα δεν μ αρεσε..........


 
Eισαι και της μυτθις σου παναθεμασε..... Κανατε κοντα ενα χρονο υπομονο καντε ακομα 20 μερες.....Αντε καλως ηρθε πισω

----------


## scoufgian

> Eισαι και της μυτθις σου παναθεμασε.....


 μυτθις?μυστικη οργανωση ειναι?γιατι δεν θυμαμαι να εχω γραφτει σε αυτη..... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

τι σργασιες γινονται τωρα? και κατι αλλο :ακουγεται να παει εκδρομη το πασχα?πρωτα ο θεος αν ετοιμαστει φυσικα μιλαμε

----------


## MYTILENE

> τι σργασιες γινονται τωρα? και κατι αλλο :ακουγεται να παει εκδρομη το πασχα?πρωτα ο θεος αν ετοιμαστει φυσικα μιλαμε


 Για εκδρομή ξέχνα το για τις εργασίες όλο και κάτι κάνουνε :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

καλυτερα που δε θα παει εκδρομη γιατι δεν θα μπορουσα σε καμια περιπτωση να παω λογω της δουλειας μοτ και θα το ειχα βαρος.δεν μου αρεσει να χανω τις εκδρομες το πασχα με τον τεο. ευχαριστω για την πληροφορηση

----------


## Vortigern

> μυτθις?μυστικη οργανωση ειναι?γιατι δεν θυμαμαι να εχω γραφτει σε αυτη.....


Eσυ πρεπει να πας στο τηλεπαιχνιδι ''Εισαι ποιο εξυπνος απο εναν δεκαχρονω''

----------


## nkr

Παιδια πρεπει αυτο το καραβι να ξανα επανελθει στις παλιες καλες εποχες.Ευτυχως που η nel το επισκευαζει εστω για να παρει την αγονη του ανατολικου αιγαιου

----------


## Giovanaut

Γιαννη κατι ειχες πει πως θα εχουμε αλλαγες και στο εσωτερικο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.... τελικα εμαθες κατι....???

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιαννη κατι ειχες πει πως θα εχουμε αλλαγες και στο εσωτερικο του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ.... τελικα εμαθες κατι....???


Συνονοματε λογω δουλειας δεν εχω καταφερει να μαθω τι γινεται..........Θα φροντισω να μαθω ομως και θα σου πω......

----------


## nkr

Ακουσα οτι θα παρει την αγονη του αν.αιγαιου αληθευει?

----------


## Giovanaut

ετσι φαινεται φιλε nkr.....

γιαννη σ ευχαριστω πολυ.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nkr

Δηλαδη NEL δεν θα ξαναεπιχειρηση να ξαναπαρει την γραμμη της Χιου-Μυτιληνης

----------


## scoufgian

> Δηλαδη NEL δεν θα ξαναεπιχειρηση να ξαναπαρει την γραμμη της Χιου-Μυτιληνης


 γιατι τωρα το Μυτιληνη ποια γραμμη κανει? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nkr

Καποτε ηταν και τα δυο σε αυτην τη γραμμη και ας ηταν το nissos chios.Το lissos θα μεινει και αυτο στην γραμμη?

----------


## opelmanos

Εγω  σημερα το απογευμα μπηκα στο μυτηληνη να δω κατι γνωστους μου και μου ειπαν οτι την αγονη θα την παρουν αυτοι και οχι ο τεο, επειδη μπορει να προσεγγιζει ποιο ευκολα τα λιμανια.ακουγεται αυτο?

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραια προταση εχει κανει η NEL δηλαδη θα βαλει στην αγονη το MYTILENE και στην Χιο και στην θα βαλει το THEOFILOS.

----------


## douzoune

καλά ρε παιδιά, με το Θεόφιλος δεν συμμετέχει η Νελ στον διαγωνισμό??? τι ιστορίες είναι τώρα αυτές με το Μυτιλήνη???

----------


## ndimitr93

> καλά ρε παιδιά, με το Θεόφιλος δεν συμμετέχει η Νελ στον διαγωνισμό??? τι ιστορίες είναι τώρα αυτές με το Μυτιλήνη???


Όχι, δίκιο έχουν.....το Μυτιλήνη πήγε για άγονες.......

----------


## douzoune

> Όχι, δίκιο έχουν.....το Μυτιλήνη πήγε για άγονες.......


απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο γιατί είχε εκφταστεί από πολλούς εδώ στο φόρουμ οτι ο ΤΕΟ αναλαμβάνει την άγονη στο βόρειο Αιγαίο......

----------


## opelmanos

με την νελ εχουμε να κανουμε.εγω σας λεω οτι τιποτα δεν ειναι 100%.αμφιβαλλω αν οι ιδιοι γνωριζουν που θα δρομολογηθει το πλοιο και οτι λεν δεν το λεν με σιγουρια.  εδω το ωκτοβριο λεγαν οτι θα εκανε safaga-jendah,και κατι τετοιο δεν εγινε ποτε. ας περιμενουμε ομως και θα δουμε

----------


## scoufgian

επειδη βλεπω ,οτι γραφουμε οτι θελουμε  και δεν μπαινουμε στο κοπο να γυρισουμε μερικα post πισω ,εχουμε να πουμε τα εξης.το Μυτιληνη ποτε δεν ακουστηκε επισημα οτι θα μπει σε καποια αγονη.Εαν καποιος παιρνει το εγγραφο με τις αγονες και τοποθετει βαπορια οπως του γουσταρει ας μας το πει.Εαν κατι δεν το δεις γραπτα με τα ιδια σου τα ματια ποτε δεν το θεωρεις αξιοπιστο.Στα post που εχουμε μεχρι τωρα, οτι εχει γραφτει ειναι λογια τα οποια εχουμε ακουσει απο τις μπιντες και τιποτα αλλο.Εαν καποιος εχει να παρουσιασει επισημο εγγραφο που λεει κατι για το Θεοφιλο ή το Μυτιληνη ας μας το παρουσιασει .Και τελος αυτο που γραφουμε τοσο καιρο για το Θεοφιλο οτι θα παρει την αγονη απο Καβαλα μεχρι Σαμο,το γνωριζουμε μεσα απο τη NEL LINES η οποια κανει αγωνα για να εξασφαλισει τη γραμμη αυτη.Αλλα τι θελουνε μερικοι,να τους φερουμε χαρτι που να λεει οτι κατι τετοιο?Οταν ερθει η ωρα θα υπαρξει σχετικη δημοσιευση.............

----------


## MYTILENE

> επειδη βλεπω ,οτι γραφουμε οτι θελουμε και δεν μπαινουμε στο κοπο να γυρισουμε μερικα post πισω ,εχουμε να πουμε τα εξης.το Μυτιληνη ποτε δεν ακουστηκε επισημα οτι θα μπει σε καποια αγονη.Εαν καποιος παιρνει το εγγραφο με τις αγονες και τοποθετει βαπορια οπως του γουσταρει ας μας το πει.Εαν κατι δεν το δεις γραπτα με τα ιδια σου τα ματια ποτε δεν το θεωρεις αξιοπιστο.Στα post που εχουμε μεχρι τωρα, οτι εχει γραφτει ειναι λογια τα οποια εχουμε ακουσει απο τις μπιντες και τιποτα αλλο.Εαν καποιος εχει να παρουσιασει επισημο εγγραφο που λεει κατι για το Θεοφιλο ή το Μυτιληνη ας μας το παρουσιασει .Και τελος αυτο που γραφουμε τοσο καιρο για το Θεοφιλο οτι θα παρει την αγονη απο Καβαλα μεχρι Σαμο,το γνωριζουμε μεσα απο τη NEL LINES η οποια κανει αγωνα για να εξασφαλισει τη γραμμη αυτη.Αλλα τι θελουνε μερικοι,να τους φερουμε χαρτι που να λεει οτι κατι τετοιο?Οταν ερθει η ωρα θα υπαρξει σχετικη δημοσιευση.............


 :Wink:  :Confused:  :Wink:  :Confused: !!!!!Με πρόλαβες γιατί κάποια πράγματα δε σχολιάζονται με όμορφο τρόπο,εσύ το έκανες όμως.Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη

----------


## opelmanos

περα ομως απ αυτα υπαρχει ενα ευλογο ερωτημα:ο πηγασος που εκτελει αυτη τη στιγμη τη γραμμη θα αποχωρησει οταν ερθει ο ΤΕΟ?

----------


## nkr

Ο πηγασος δεν καλυπτει τα δρομολογια του nisso chios αυτη την χρονικη στιγμη?

----------


## scoufgian

> Ο πηγασος δεν καλυπτει τα δρομολογια του nisso chios αυτη την χρονικη στιγμη?


ηρεμια παιδια................σε λιγο θα μου πειτε οτι και αναστηθηκε το σαπφω και αρχισε δρομολογια

----------


## nkr

Δεν ξερω για αυτο ρωταω.

----------


## gpav

> !!!!!Με πρόλαβες γιατί κάποια πράγματα δε σχολιάζονται με όμορφο τρόπο,εσύ το έκανες όμως.Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη


ΠΕΣ(-ΤΕ) ΤΑ ΒΡΕ ΣΥΝΦΟΡΟΥΜΙΤΕΣ... ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥΣ, ΘΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ, ΘΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΕΞΩ, ΘΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ, ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΙΑ...

ΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ, ΣΤΟ ΦΙΝΑΛΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙΤΕ...

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΕΣΩ Ή ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ, ΟΝΕΙΡΟ Ή ΟΡΑΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΑΚΗΣ!

----------


## opelmanos

> ΠΕΣ(-ΤΕ) ΤΑ ΒΡΕ ΣΥΝΦΟΡΟΥΜΙΤΕΣ... ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΥΣ, ΘΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ, ΘΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΕΞΩ, ΘΕΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΕΣ, ΠΑΝΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΙΑ...
> 
> ΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ, ΣΤΟ ΦΙΝΑΛΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΩΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΕΙΤΕ...
> 
> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΕΣΩ Ή ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ, ΟΝΕΙΡΟ Ή ΟΡΑΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΑΚΗΣ!


 φιλε μου τιποτα δεν λεγεται τυχαια.αν ειναι να μπαινουμε στο σαιτ και να λεμε οτι μας καπνισει καλυτερα να το κλεσουμε το μαγαζι .το φορουμ ειναι για να λεμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους και οχι οτι ακουμε στο δρομο

----------


## scoufgian

> φιλε μου τιποτα δεν λεγεται τυχαια.αν ειναι να μπαινουμε στο σαιτ και να λεμε οτι μας καπνισει καλυτερα να το κλεσουμε το μαγαζι .το φορουμ ειναι για να λεμε τα πραγματα με το ονομα τους και οχι οτι ακουμε στο δρομο


αυτο λεμε κι εμεις φιλε opelmanos αλλα σε πολλα απο τα Post σου δειχνει κατι αλλο.το μονο που μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι οτι οφειλεται σε αγνοια

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο πηγασος δεν καλυπτει τα δρομολογια του nisso chios αυτη την χρονικη στιγμη?


 ο πηγασος κανει την αγονη που επιδοξει να παρει ο ΤΕΟ. ταξιδεψα την περασμενη παρασκευη απο καβαλα για μυτηληνη.

----------


## opelmanos

> αυτο λεμε κι εμεις φιλε opelmanos αλλα σε πολλα απο τα Post σου δειχνει κατι αλλο


εαν αναφερεσαι σε μενα φιλε μου γιαννη σε πληροφορω οτι κανεις λαθος.οτι λεω το ακουω απο ατομα που δουλευουν στα πλοια της νελ.δεν εκβιαζω καμια κατασταση ουτε θελω να το παιξω οτι καποιος ειμαι

----------


## gpav

opelmanos ο πήγασος το δρομολόγιο το κάνει εμβόλιμα μετα τα συμβάντα με τους σκυλοπνίχτες του μανούση και επειδή καθόταν εκείνη την περίοδο μπήκε στο παιχνίδι, δεν εχει κανονική σύμβαση με το υπουργείο(απ'οσο ξέρω) οπότε δεν το διώχνει κανένας το πλοίο απλώς θα μπει κάποιο που θα κερδίσει τον διαγωνισμό για την άγονη στη θέση του.

Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με(μονο στο ότι ο μανούσης έχει σκυλοπνίχτες δεν δέχομαι αντιρήσεις :P )

Παρακαλώ, ας μην λέμε ο καθένας το μακρύ και το κοντό του γιατι για εμάς τους βορειοελλαδίτες(και τους νησιώτες -βλ. Λήμνος) αυτο το ζήτημα πονάει!

Καλό σας βράδυ!

Για να μη βγώ off: ο Θεοφιλος για πότε λέτε να ανηφορίσει...; τι εργασίες εκτελούνται τώρα;

----------


## scoufgian

> εαν αναφερεσαι σε μενα φιλε μου γιαννη σε πληροφορω οτι κανεις λαθος.οτι λεω το ακουω απο ατομα που δουλευουν στα πλοια της νελ.δεν εκβιαζω καμια κατασταση ουτε θελω να το παιξω οτι καποιος ειμαι


 δεν το συνεχιζω αυτο το θεμα φιλε opelmanos γιατι κατανταει κουραστικο...........σε παρακαλω ,αυτα που ακους απο τα πληρωματα ,να ειναι διασταυρωμενα γιατι πολλες φορες δημιουργουνται εντυπωσεις που οδηγουνε σε λανθασμενα συμπερασματα.σ ευχαριστω

----------


## opelmanos

> δεν το συνεχιζω αυτο το θεμα φιλε opelmanos γιατι κατανταει κουραστικο...........σε παρακαλω ,αυτα που ακους απο τα πληρωματα ,να ειναι διασταυρωμενα γιατι πολλες φορες δημιουργουνται εντυπωσεις που οδηγουνε σε λανθασμενα συμπερασματα.σ ευχαριστω


ok φιλε γιαννη εαν προκαλεσα αναστατωση ειλικρινα ζητω συγνωμη απ'ολους

----------


## scoufgian

συνεχιζουμε κανονικα ..................

----------


## opelmanos

γνωριζεις μηπως τι εργασιες γινονται στον ΤΕΟ μας? εξωτερικα θα βαφτει η οχι?εχει επανδρωθει με πληρωμα?οι ηλεκτρομηχανες του δουλευουν η παιρνει ρευμα απ'εξω?και κατι τελευταιο:δοκιμαστικο ποτε θα κανει?

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαλές οι ερωτήσεις αλλα μάλλον ούτε η ίδια η εταιρεία έχει τις απαντήσεις!Για να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο βάζω μια φώτο απ τις πρώτες μέρες του ως μπλε στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33323

----------


## scoufgian

> γνωριζεις μηπως τι εργασιες γινονται στον ΤΕΟ μας? εξωτερικα θα βαφτει η οχι?εχει επανδρωθει με πληρωμα?οι ηλεκτρομηχανες του δουλευουν η παιρνει ρευμα απ'εξω?και κατι τελευταιο:δοκιμαστικο ποτε θα κανει?


πολλα ερωτηματα..........λοιπον πληρωμα εχει μπει στο πλοιο.εργασιες γινονται τοσο στο εσωτερικο οσο και στο εξωτερικο μερος του πλοιου  αλλα οι περισσοτερες εσωτερικες εργασιες εχουν εκτελεστει.τωρα για το εξωτερικο βαψιμο αναμενουμε μεσα στις επομενες μερες να αρχισει και να ολοκληρωθει πριν απο την εναρξη των δρομολογιων του που οπως μας λεει ο φιλος mytilene θα τα ξεκινησει αρχες με μεσα Απριλη.το δοκιμαστικο θα γινει και αυτο αλλα ειναι αγνωστο το ποτε

----------


## scoufgian

> Kαλές οι ερωτήσεις αλλα μάλλον ούτε η ίδια η εταιρεία έχει τις απαντήσεις!Για να χαλαρώσουμε λίγο βάζω μια φώτο απ τις πρώτες μέρες του ως μπλε στον Πειραιά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33323


 καλα κανεις Κωστη............καιρο ειχαμε να τον δουμε στο λιμανι.......... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

οι ηλεκτρομηχανες δουλευουν?η παιρνει ακομα ρευμα απ'εξω?

----------


## nkr

Ποτε αρχιζει τα δρομολογια το θεοφιλος?

----------


## scoufgian

> 07/04 με 10/04 άκουσα οτι ξεκινάει σιγά σιγά


Φιλε nkr η απαντηση που θελεις ειναι στο μηνυμα του φιλου mytilene

----------


## nkr

Διαβασα οτι το MYTILENE δεν πηρε τελικα την αγονη του ανατολικου αιγαιου αλλα δεν ειπαν κατι οτι θα παρει την αγονη το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για τη δεν προλαβε να φτιαξει φακελο.Τωρα ξερουμε μηπως τι γινεται?

----------


## esperos

Και  κάτι  από  την  ιστορία  του.
Η  φώτο  είναι  τραβηγμένη  από  το  ΣΑΠΦΩ  και  η προβλήτα  είναι  στην  Χίο,  ημερομηνία  3  Σεπτεμβρίου  1995.

ΧΙΟΣ.jpg

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Και κάτι από την ιστορία του.
> Η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη από το ΣΑΠΦΩ και η προβλήτα είναι στην Χίο, ημερομηνία 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 1995.
> 
> ΧΙΟΣ.jpg


 τα ξηλωσε, βεβαια και η αποβαθρα δεν ηταν κι απο κατασκευαστικη αποψη ο,τι  καλυτερο.

----------


## giorgos....

η προβλήτα μια χαρά ήταν φίλε.. απλώς ο ΤΕΟ είναι θωρηκτό.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

> η προβλήτα μια χαρά ήταν φίλε.. απλώς ο ΤΕΟ είναι θωρηκτό....


φιλε giorgos.....να λεγα πως ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ειναι κανα παγοθραυστικο να πω χαλαλι.......ενα απλο βαπορι ειναι που επεσε πανω σε μια απλη προβλητα .μαλιστα σε δημοσιευματα εκεινης της εποχης πολλα γραφτηκαν για τη κατασκευη της συγκεκριμενης προβλητας :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

κοίτα. όπως και να έχει βαπόρι έπεσε πάνω της και μάλιστα με την πλώρη.. όχι καμιά τράτα.. εδώ το Γεώργιος Εξπρές αρχές δεκαετείας 90 που έπεσε στην προβλήτα στην Πάρο με την πρύμνη, έσπασε τα μπετά και ξήλωσε τα σίδερα.. φαντάσου..

----------


## moutsokwstas

> κοίτα. όπως και να έχει βαπόρι έπεσε πάνω της και μάλιστα με την πλώρη.. όχι καμιά τράτα.. εδώ το Γεώργιος Εξπρές αρχές δεκαετείας 90 που έπεσε στην προβλήτα στην Πάρο με την πρύμνη, έσπασε τα μπετά και ξήλωσε τα σίδερα.. φαντάσου..


 οτι ειχε αμμο η προβλητα σου λεει κατι?

----------


## scoufgian

> κοίτα. όπως και να έχει βαπόρι έπεσε πάνω της και μάλιστα με την πλώρη.. όχι καμιά τράτα.. εδώ το Γεώργιος Εξπρές αρχές δεκαετείας 90 που έπεσε στην προβλήτα στην Πάρο με την πρύμνη, έσπασε τα μπετά και ξήλωσε τα σίδερα.. φαντάσου..


οπως και να εχει ,και ο θεοφιλος και η προβλητα παθανε ζημιες.με το που θα βρω τα δημοσιευματα με τα αποτελεσματα της ερευνας θα τα ανεβασω

----------


## giorgos....

το οτι είχε άμμο μου λέει πως ήταν κακοκατασκευασμένη. αλλά και πιστεύω πως η ζημιά δικαιολογήτε για το μέγεθος του Θεόφιλου..

----------


## Νaval22

> οπως και να εχει ,και ο θεοφιλος και η προβλητα παθανε ζημιες.με το που θα βρω τα δημοσιευματα με τα αποτελεσματα της ερευνας θα τα ανεβασω


το καράβι απο ότι ξερω η θυμάμαι δεν είχε πάθει τπτ πέρα απο κάποια βουλιάγματα μικρά στη πλώρη τα οποία έχει κρατήσει ενθυμιο ακόμα και σήμερα

----------


## douzoune

παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να πει και σε μένα τον νεότερο κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για το ατύχημα? Λόγω του μικρού της ηλικίας μου μόνο σαν γεγονός το γνωρίζω. Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## nkr

Αυτα τα μικρα βουλιαγματα μπορει να τα επηρεασουν κατα την ωρα του ταξιδιου?

----------


## Νaval22

τι να επηρέασουν ρε φίλε πλάκα κάνεις?

----------


## nkr

Επειδη ειναι στην πλωρη δεν μπορουν να επηρεασουν τον δρομο του ειδικα οταν εχει και θαλασσα?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Επειδη ειναι στην πλωρη δεν μπορουν να επηρεασουν τον δρομο του ειδικα οταν εχει και θαλασσα?


Μικρα βαθουλώματα είπε!Όχι πως έχει γίνει επίπεδη η πλώρη...

----------


## nkr

Τα παντα παιζουν ριλο για ενα καραβι,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Speedkiller

Ολα τα σημαντικα...Όχι τα ασήμαντα!!!

----------


## nkr

Ειναι ασημαντο αυτο το θεμα,μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι?Μπορει να μην ειμαι τοσο γνωστης αυτου του θεματος αλλα θελω να μαθω

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ειναι ασημαντο αυτο το θεμα,μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι?Μπορει να μην ειμαι τοσο γνωστης αυτου του θεματος αλλα θελω να μαθω



Οκ θα στο θέσω ως εξής!Όσο επηράζει την οδηγική συμπεριφορά του αυτοκινήτου σου ένα βουλιαγματάκι στο φτερό άλλο τόσο επηρεάζει τη συμπεριφορά του πλοίου είτε με τρικυμία είτε όχι (ένα αντίστοιχο βαθουλωμα στην πλώρη)!Εν ολίγης δεν επιρρεάζει ένα βαθούλωμα τη συμπεριφορα του πλοιου!Που να το επιρρεάσει δηλαδή?Στην υδροδυναμική η στην αεροδυναμική του?

----------


## nkr

Ενταξει καταλαβα οτι δεν το επηρεαζει ας βαλουμε μια τελεια σε αυτο το θεμα O.K.

----------


## gpav

> Αυτα τα μικρα βουλιαγματα μπορει να τα επηρεασουν κατα την ωρα του ταξιδιου?


Το ατύχημα έγινε το 95-96 απ'ότι ξέρω... Αν επηρρέαζε δεν θα το είχαν φτιάξει σε κάποιο δεξαμενισμό μέσα σε 13 χρόνια...; 




> Διαβασα οτι το MYTILENE δεν πηρε τελικα την αγονη του ανατολικου αιγαιου αλλα δεν ειπαν κατι οτι θα παρει την αγονη το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για τη δεν προλαβε να φτιαξει φακελο.Τωρα ξερουμε μηπως τι γινεται?


Αρχίσαμε πάλι το ράδιο Αρβύλα... Πριν 2 σελίδες πάλι γι'αυτο μαλώναμε, τι να πω...

----------


## mastrokostas

Αφιερωμενη στους καλους φιλους Νελιτες !
IMG_1505.JPG

----------


## nkr

Ωραια foto για το πραγμιτικα ωραιο πλοιο της NEL.

----------


## ndimitr93

Πολύ ωραία φώτο και με πολλά χρώματα......αλήθεια τώρα που βρίσκεται το πλοίο??

----------


## nkr

Στην ελευσινα εχει κατεβει απο την δεξαμενη.

----------


## douzoune

φανταστική φωτογραφία από τον βάπορα. μπράβο mastrokosta!!!!! αντε να μας έρθει με το καλό........

----------


## dimitris

> Στην ελευσινα εχει κατεβει απο την δεξαμενη.


το βαπορι ειναι δεμενο στο Περαμα ... :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Πέραμα 24-3-2009._

2.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

για να δούμε θα βαφτεί ο βάπορας

----------


## opelmanos

> για να δούμε θα βαφτεί ο βάπορας


 stefanshop δεν σε επιασα με το ποστ σου.τι θελεις να μας πεις?

----------


## sylver23

πως να το εξηγησουμε τωρα το ''για να δουμε αν θα βαφτει" .απλο δεν ειναι??αναρωτιεται

----------


## Naias II

Πιστεύω θα βαφτεί, αλλιώς θα έχουν να κάνουν με τους Νελίτες :lol:

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο και βεβαια θα βαφτει.σε 3-4 μερες απο την εναρξη των εργασιων θα ειμαστε ετοιμοι.απλως δεν μας κυνηγαει κανεις μεχρι τις 10/4.........................

----------


## Speedkiller

> το πλοιο και βεβαια θα βαφτει.σε 3-4 μερες απο την εναρξη των εργασιων θα ειμαστε ετοιμοι.απλως δεν μας κυνηγαει κανεις μεχρι τις 10/4.........................



Πες μου ότι θα ξεκινήσει μες το πάσχα.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Πες μου πως θα τον προλαβω!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Πες μου ότι θα ξεκινήσει μες το πάσχα....Πες μου πως θα τον προλαβω!!!


 για να το παρεις απο Πειραια δεν το βλεπω.εκτος κι αν κανεις την αγονη του ανατολικου Αιγαιου.............

----------


## Speedkiller

> για να το παρεις απο Πειραια δεν το βλεπω.εκτος κι αν κανεις την αγονη του ανατολικου Αιγαιου.............



Βρε ας ξεκινήσει κ όλο κάτι θα κάνουμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Βρε ας ξεκινήσει κ όλο κάτι θα κάνουμε...


 θα σε ειδοποιησω οταν θα ναι ετοιμο να πας στο κοκκινο ..........και κανονισε να μου φερεις καμια μαυρη φωτογραφια.............

----------


## Speedkiller

Σφύρα εγκαιρα εσύ κ γω δεν θα χάσω ευκαιρια!!! :Wink:

----------


## mbruce

Hello, firstly I hope its not too much of a problem if I post in English in the thread, if it is please move/delete it. :Smile: 
I have looked though a lot of this thread with Google translator, but it’s hardly reliable! :Confused: 

I am wondering when the Beloved Theofilos will return to service?

Regards, Mitchell.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Hello, firstly I hope its not too much of a problem if I post in English in the thread, if it is please move/delete it.
> I have looked though a lot of this thread with Google translator, but itΆs hardly reliable!
> 
> I am wondering when the Beloved Theofilos will return to service?
> 
> Regards, Mitchell.


According to our friends Scoufgian&Mytilene Theofilos is expected to start on about the 10th  day of April!Just before the easter period starts...

We should just be patient now and wait what is about to happen!At first it was heard that Theofilos would never travel again...Now only the paint job is left... :Very Happy: 

I hope i helped you a bit!

----------


## mbruce

Yes, that is very helpful of you Speedkiller, Thanks!

Its great news that it is not long before she will sail again.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

A recent Photo at Perama! :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33996

----------


## Giovanaut

> Hello, firstly I hope its not too much of a problem if I post in English in the thread, if it is please move/delete it.
> I have looked though a lot of this thread with Google translator, but it’s hardly reliable!
> 
> I am wondering when the Beloved Theofilos will return to service?
> 
> Regards, Mitchell.


welcome mbruce.... nice for us to know.... that people living that far away, care about our loved ships....

----------


## mbruce

Ah yes, I like Greek ferries very much, but my favourite is the Theofilos (former Abel Tasman), me being Australian.

Thanks for the warm welcome btw. :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

> Ah yes, I like Greek ferries very much, but my favourite is the Theofilos (former Abel Tasman), me being Australian.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome btw.


You are always welcome here!!!

----------


## opelmanos

συγνωμη γιατι μιλατε ολοι αγγλικα ?

----------


## scoufgian

> συγνωμη γιατι μιλατε ολοι αγγλικα ?


 εξασκουμε την αγγλικην!!!!βρε φιλε opelmanos θα μας τρελανεις?με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν προσεξες πως μας γραφει ενα παιδι απο το εξωτερικο που δεν γραφει ελληνικα?σε τι γλωσσα να του απαντησουμε!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> εξασκουμε την αγγλικην!!!!βρε φιλε opelmanos θα μας τρελανεις?με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν προσεξες πως μας γραφει ενα παιδι απο το εξωτερικο που δεν γραφει ελληνικα?σε τι γλωσσα να του απαντησουμε!!!!!!


εχεις δικιο φιλε γιαννη.σορρυ δεν το ειχα προσεξει ειλικρινα

----------


## opelmanos

Τι γίνεται με τον ΤΕΟ?Υπάρχει καμία εξέλιξη ?

----------


## Speedkiller

Το βαπόρι βάφεται σιγά σιγά...Για πάρτε μάτι εδώ... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34221

----------


## nkr

Ετοιμαζεται ο βαποραρος ερχεται με καινουργιο αερα ωραιες φωτογραφιες speedkiller!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

βρισκομαστε σε καλο δρομο...........

----------


## MF2000gr

Ποτε ξεκιναει αγονη βορειου αιγαιου?

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## nkr

Πολυ περιεργη φωτογραφια φιλε αλλα ωραια. :Surprised:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Οσο ποιο περιεργη τοσο ποιο ωραια. :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το βαπόρι βάφεται σιγά σιγά...Για πάρτε μάτι εδώ...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34221



Mπραβο παιδια....αντε και δεν βαστω αλλο....
το μονο που περιμενω ειναι αυτο....

τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ στην Καβαλα μετα απο 12 περιπου χρονια....και για μονιμα....

----------


## moutsokwstas

λογικα θα πρεπει να ξεκινησει πριν το πασχα....

----------


## fotini86

Στο παρακάτω video θα δείτε πόσο κοντά μπορεί να έρθει ο Θεόφιλος με την Δημητρούλα..

Το video είναι τραβηγμένο στις 22 Ιουλίου (Ημέρα της γιορτής Αγίας Μαρκέλλας) 2007. Εγώ ήμουν στο Θεόφιλος όπου τα δύο πλοία ήρθαν πάρα πολύ κοντά .... σε σημείο που νόμιζα ότι θα γινόταν ατύχημα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M62FuuJ2H6g

----------


## fotini86

Ξέχασα να προσθέσω μια βασική πληροφορία: προσεγγίζαμε στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## Ergis

ειναι το δημητρουλα ταχυτερο απο τον θεοφιλο;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## fotini86

Τι να πω μάλλον εκείνη την μέρα ήθελε να ξεπεράσει κάθε προσδοκία. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το Δημητρούλα - όσο είμασταν εν πλω - είχε φανεί στον ορίζοντα και όσο κόντευε ερχόταν πιο κοντά σε μας. Τελικά έδωσε μάχη για να μπει πρώτο στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## marsant

Νομιζω αυτο το βιντεακι πρεπει να εχει ξανανεβει στο Forum, απο εκει και περα φιλε Εργη και να μην υπηρχε αυτο το βιντεο οι πιο πολλοι ξερουμε οτι το Δημητρουλα ειναι πιο γρηογορο, οχι μονο απο τον Θεοφιλο αλλα και απο αλλα της ηλικιας του.Περσυ πολλες φορες το εποιανα πανω απο 19 κομβους και 1 φορα εχε ποιασει 20 γεματα.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ειναι το δημητρουλα ταχυτερο απο τον θεοφιλο;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Τι νομιζετε ρε παιδια οτι το διμιτρουλα και το ροδανθι δεν εχουν ταχιτιτα εχουν και παραεχουν απλος δεν τα παει ο αγουδιμος για να μιν βγαζουν βλαβες σιχνα και να μιν καινε πολι παιτρελεο ακομα και το μιλενα και το νταλιανα εχουν απλος δεν τα ανιγει ολα τα αγουδιμοπλοια μπορουν να βγαλουν απλος οσο ανεβαινι το παιτρελεο κανουν αργα η μιχανες ετσι παει ο τρελοκεφαλονιτις!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ξέρουμε πότε θα κάνει το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό?οι ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλεύουν η παίρνει ρεύμα απ'εξω?

----------


## Speedkiller

Δε νομίζω πως παίρνει ρεύμα απ έξω αλλα δε μπορώ και να το πω σίγουρα!Αν είδα καλά τα φώτα στο γκαραζ ήταν ανοιχτά!

----------


## opelmanos

> Δε νομίζω πως παίρνει ρεύμα απ έξω αλλα δε μπορώ και να το πω σίγουρα!Αν είδα καλά τα φώτα στο γκαραζ ήταν ανοιχτά!


Δες αν βγάζει καπνό η τσιμινιέρα και μόνο τότε θα το καταλάβεις .

----------


## sylver23

χθες το βραδυ δεν ειδα να βγαζει καπνο η τσιμινιερα..ή τουλαχιστον δεν προσεξα κατι τετοιο.
αλλα προς τι το κολλημα το απο που παιρνει ρευμα??

----------


## theofilos-ship

sylver Λογω οικονομικης κρισης. :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> χθες το βραδυ δεν ειδα να βγαζει καπνο η τσιμινιερα..ή τουλαχιστον δεν προσεξα κατι τετοιο.
> αλλα προς τι το κολλημα το απο που παιρνει ρευμα??


Οχι ιδιαίτερο. απλα θέλω να μάθω αν εχουν βάλει μπρός τις ηλεκτρομηχανές απο τότε που παροπλίστηκε.

----------


## gpav

Ναι, όντως τι κόλλημα ειναι αυτό με τις ηλεκτομηχανές; Πάνω απο 15 μυνήματα έχεις μάνο σχετικα με αυτές... Είσαι έμπορος ανταλακτικών για ηλεκτρομηχανές...;

Πλακα κάνω, δεν έχει σημασία αν παίρνει απ'εξω ρεύμα ή αν δουλευουν(που λογικα δεν δουλευουν)... αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να μπει το πλοίο στα δρομολόγια του "γερο και δυνατό"!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ναι, όντως τι κόλλημα ειναι αυτό με τις ηλεκτομηχανές; Πάνω απο 15 μυνήματα έχεις μάνο σχετικα με αυτές... Είσαι έμπορος ανταλακτικών για ηλεκτρομηχανές...;
> 
> Πλακα κάνω, δεν έχει σημασία αν παίρνει απ'εξω ρεύμα ή αν δουλευουν(που λογικα δεν δουλευουν)... αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να μπει το πλοίο στα δρομολόγια του "γερο και δυνατό"!


σημερινα φρεσκα νεα....
το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ τελικα δεν θα παρει την αγονη....

αλλα την καθαρα εμπορικη γραμμη Αη Στρατης-Ψαρα και επιστροφη ....
3 δρομολογια καθημερινως

οσο για την αγονη του βαιγαιου.... παιζει εντονα το Κνωσσος Παλλας..

απο στιγμη σε στιγμη αναμενεται και το δελτιο τυπου απο την εταιρεια...
καλα ταξιδια ευχομαι....

----------


## Speedkiller

> σημερινα φρεσκα νεα....
> το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ τελικα δεν θα παρει την αγονη....
> 
> αλλα την καθαρα εμπορικη γραμμη Αη Στρατης-Ψαρα και επιστροφη ....
> 3 δρομολογια καθημερινως
> 
> οσο για την αγονη του βαιγαιου.... παιζει εντονα το Κνωσσος Παλλας..
> 
> απο στιγμη σε στιγμη αναμενεται και το δελτιο τυπου απο την εταιρεια...
> καλα ταξιδια ευχομαι....


Τόσο εμπορική ε??? :Razz:

----------


## nkr

Καλα το ΚΝΟΣΣΩΣ θα παρει αγονη? :Surprised:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλα το ΚΝΟΣΣΩΣ θα παρει αγονη?


μαλλον ναι και τη θεση του στο Ηρακλειο.... φαινεται να παιρνει το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΚΗ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΧΑΧΑΧ

----------


## nkr

Ωραιο αστειο βρηκατε για ΠΡΩΤΑΠΡΙΛΙΑ. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> σημερινα φρεσκα νεα....
> το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ τελικα δεν θα παρει την αγονη....
> 
> αλλα την καθαρα εμπορικη γραμμη Αη Στρατης-Ψαρα και επιστροφη ....
> 3 δρομολογια καθημερινως
> 
> οσο για την αγονη του βαιγαιου.... παιζει εντονα το Κνωσσος Παλλας..
> 
> απο στιγμη σε στιγμη αναμενεται και το δελτιο τυπου απο την εταιρεια...
> καλα ταξιδια ευχομαι....


Eγώ έμαθα οτι θα κάνει Θεσαλονίκη-Ηράκλειο συνέχεια πανω κάτω και θα διανυκτερεύει το σάββατο για να ξεκουράζονται οι μηχανές

----------


## DriFterPanos

Όχι βρε παιδιά!! Τζιμπουτί θα πάει και θα ανεβοκατεβαίνει και Ζιμπάμπουε! τουλάχιστον να συμφωνήσουμε κάπου γιατί κατάντησε αιδοία…

----------


## nkr

Εγω θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου Τσιμπουντι-Ζιμπαμπουε ειναι ενα απο τα καλυτερα δρομολογια που θα μπορουσε να παρει ο ΤΕΟ ειναι και αγονη. :Very Happy:

----------


## gpav

> μαλλον ναι και τη θεση του στο Ηρακλειο.... φαινεται να παιρνει το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΚΗ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΧΑΧΑΧ


χαχαχαχαχα! καλό, αυτό και αν είναι αστείο... Αμφιβάλλω πάντως αν μπορεί το Σαμοθράκη με τα χάλια που έχει να φτάσει Κρήτη απο Θεσσαλονίκη...

Εγώ σε επιασα απ'την αρχή όμως... :P

----------


## fotini86

Εγώ είχα ψαρώσει στην αρχή!! Έτριβα τα μάτια μου να δω αν διαβάζω σωστά!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Απίστευτο....

----------


## douzoune

Μην κάνετε τέτοια αστεία παιδιά γιατί πως και πως περιμένω την ΝΕΛ και τον ΤΕΟ Βόρεια Ελλάδα......Speed περιττό να σου πω πως χάζεψα όταν το διάβασα...έκανα κανα τέταρτο να συνέλθω!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μην κάνετε τέτοια αστεία παιδιά γιατί πως και πως περιμένω την ΝΕΛ και τον ΤΕΟ Βόρεια Ελλάδα......Speed περιττό να σου πω πως χάζεψα όταν το διάβασα...έκανα κανα τέταρτο να συνέλθω!!!!


Ε πρωταπριλιά ήταν βλέπεις και πέρασε

----------


## STRATHGOS

Apo tin eteria emetha oti to plio tha kani dio fores tin ebdomada dromologio apo peiraia xio mytilini limno kabala. tora tis ales meres den ξero to tha kani.. xi xi :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> Apo tin eteria emetha oti to plio tha kani dio fores tin ebdomada dromologio apo peiraia xio mytilini limno kabala. tora tis ales meres den ξero to tha kani.. xi xi


Αλήθεια λες η πλάκα κάνεις?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μην κάνετε τέτοια αστεία παιδιά γιατί πως και πως περιμένω την ΝΕΛ και τον ΤΕΟ Βόρεια Ελλάδα......Speed περιττό να σου πω πως χάζεψα όταν το διάβασα...έκανα κανα τέταρτο να συνέλθω!!!!


Βρε εγώ το κατάλαβα αλλά το θέμα είναι πως με τόσα ανεκδοτα στο τέλος δε θα ξέρουμε τι να πιστέψουμε...Στρατηγέ μολλόγα... :Smile: Αλήθεια λες η μας δουλεύεις κ συ???

----------


## Νaval22

τι βόμβα είναι τούτη πάλι?στρατηγέ ελπίζω να ξέρεις τι λές γιατί αν κάνεις πλάκα δεν σε βλέπω καλα θα υποστείς τις συνέπειες  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
έτσι και γίνει αυτό θα διοργανώσω νελίτικο παρτυ.!!

----------


## nkr

Τελικα τι ειναι ρε παιδια γιατι δεν ξερουμε τι να πιστεψουμε αν και νομιζω οτι λεει αληθεια. :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

δεν υπαρχει θεμα δρομολογησης του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ απο Πειραια.Ποσες φορες θα το πουμε!!!!ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## STRATHGOS

> δεν υπαρχει θεμα δρομολογησης του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ απο Πειραια.Ποσες φορες θα το πουμε!!!!ΕΛΕΟΣ


E! file scoufgian !! epiases doulia sti NEL!! kai den ma sto pes!! i mpikes sto ipourgio nautilias :lol: xi xi xi pedes pira tin eteria na do! ti pezi me tin metoxi giati poli kratise i giortoula . . . kai mou ipan auto pou sas metefera!! tora an an ψebdete i idia i eteria !! den fteo parte kai esus kanena til. na doume xi xi  :Razz:  Oso gia sena file STEFANE!!! Na katsis sta auga sou pou tha kanis kai kinima anantion mou!! xi xi

----------


## scoufgian

> E! file scoufgian !! epiases doulia sti NEL!! kai den ma sto pes!! i mpikes sto ipourgio nautilias :lol: xi xi xi pedes pira tin eteria na do! ti pezi me tin metoxi giati poli kratise i giortoula . . . kai mou ipan auto pou sas metefera!! tora an an ψebdete i idia i eteria !! den fteo parte kai esus kanena til. na doume xi xi  Oso gia sena file STEFANE!!! Na katsis sta auga sou pou tha kanis kai kinima anantion mou!! xi xi


 νομιζω φιλε Strathge πως δεν χρειαζεται να ναι κανεις στην NEL LINES ή στο Υπουργειο για να δινει σωστες πληροφοριες.Οποτε μπορεις λογω των ανελλειμενων σου υποχρεωσεων,ειμαι στη διαθεση σου να ανατρεξουμε στο παρελθον και να δουμε εαν αυτα που εχω γραψει εδω μεσα ειναι αληθη ή οχι.

----------


## Νaval22

υπομονή παιδιά,εγώ πιστεύω η θέλω να πιστευώ πως έχει μια βάση αυτό που λέει ο στρατηγός,μένει να το δούμε,στο κάτω κάτω με τη ΝΕΛ ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος, τα πράγματα τα δεδομένα και οι αποφάσεις αλλάζουν συνεχώς,εξάλλου δεν είμαστε ούτε εφημερίδες ούτε μέσα ενημέρωσης για να μετράμε τις σωστές ειδήσεις που δίνουμε

----------


## nkr

Αυτο εξαρταται απο το αν θα παρει αγονη η οχι.Εαν δεν παρει θα ξεκιναει απο Πειραια εαν παρει δεν θα ξεκιναει.Τοτε ας περιμανουμε τη θα πουν τα αποτελεσματα των αγονων και μετα συζηταμε το αν θα ξεκιναει απο Περαια η οχι.

----------


## Νaval22

nkr το αν θα πάρει άγονη δεν έχει σχεση με το αν θα πάει και στο πειραιά,μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να πάρει την άγονη και να συνεχίσει με ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση στο κομμάτι χίος-πειραιάς,όπως έγινε με τον ταξιάρχη στη προέκταση απο Λήμνο για Καβάλα

----------


## douzoune

> nkr το αν θα πάρει άγονη δεν έχει σχεση με το αν θα πάει και στο πειραιά,μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να πάρει την άγονη και να συνεχίσει με ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση στο κομμάτι χίος-πειραιάς,όπως έγινε με τον ταξιάρχη στη προέκταση απο Λήμνο για Καβάλα


Στέφανε, η γραμμή της άγονης όμως δεν πάει κάτω στο Βαθύ Σάμου? πως γίνεται να πηγαίνει Πειραιά?

----------


## Νaval22

σωστά :Wink: αλλά και το δρομολόγιο βαθύ πειραιάς δεν θα ήταν άσχημο ειδικά τώρα που επικρατεί αρνητικό κλίμα και σε αυτή τη γραμμή

----------


## nkr

Δεν πιστευω να βαλουν και τριτο καραβι στην γραμμη.

----------


## MYTILENE

Πλέον και επίσημα από χθές η άγονη πηγαίνει στη ΝΕΛ που με το πλοίο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Σάμο-Καβάλα(με τους ενδιάμεσους προορισμούς) και Σάμο-Θεσ/νίκη.Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για λαική κατανάλωση :Wink: .Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Speedkiller

Θα γνωρίζουμε πότε θα ξεκινήσει το πλοίο?Γιατί αν ξεκινήσει στις 10 ισως μπορέσω να κάνω το σκέλος Χιου-Μυτιλήνης... :Wink: Η να το βγάλω να μπαίνει Μυτιλήνη που είναι κ πιο εύκολο...

----------


## nkr

Βγηκαν τελικα τα αποτελεσματα των αγονων?Καλο μου ακουγεται το δρομολογιο που πηρε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.

----------


## speedrunner

> Βγηκαν τελικα τα αποτελεσματα των αγονων?Καλο μου ακουγεται το δρομολογιο που πηρε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.


κοίτα εδώ...

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση φιλε. :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Kαμμία πρόδος στο θέμα του βαψίματος του πλοίου!Στο γκαραζ και το εσωτεριξό του πλοίου πιθανώς ακόμα να γίνονται εργασίες μιας και υπήρχε μεγάλη κινητικότητα!Πάντως κακά τα ψέμματα αλλα στις 10 δεν ξεκινάει με τίποτα...

----------


## opelmanos

Μήπως περιμένουν κανένα ανταλακτικό και καθυστερεί ετσι?

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Βλέπω τωρα το βασιλια του Β.Αιγαιου Θεοφιλο και αναπολω τα χρονια που ημουν φοιτητης στη Μυτιληνη!! Εχω κανει πολλα ταξιδια με αυτο, παντα καλες εντυπώσεις!! Αλλα κ το αξεχαστο ταξίδι απο Κυκλαδες- Πειραια-Μυτιληνη σε ενα εκτακτο δρομολογιο που ειχε κανει!! 24 ωρες μεσα στο γιγαντα!! Ηταν τελεια και για παντα αξεχαστο!! Μακαρι να ξανα ταξιδεψει συντομα!!

----------


## gpav

για του λόγου το αληθές ορίστε και το απόκομμα απο τα αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού...
(για όσους βαριούνται να ψάχνουν...)




α, ρε Τεο θα κάνουμε κάτι χειμωνιάτικες βόλτες για καβάλα παρέα...
Θυμίστε μου, έχει wi-fi στο πλοίο(θυμάμαι οτι είχε), ε;

----------


## nkr

Τρεις αγονες πηρε ο ΤΕΟ μπραβο χαρα στο κουραγιο των ναυτικων,και ας το δουμε και συντομα στο μεγαλο λιμανι.

----------


## opelmanos

Aντε να δούμε πως θα τα βγάλει πέρα με τους γαρμπήδες στο ικάριο

----------


## gpav

> Aντε να δούμε πως θα τα βγάλει πέρα με τους γαρμπήδες στο ικάριο


Τι με λες τώρα... δεν έχει ανάγκη ο Θεοφιλος... εδώ το Σαμοθράκη και η Παναγια-βοηθα-Σουμελά τα έβγαζαν πέρα...

(την κακία μας πάντως έτοιμη την έχουμε ως γνήσιοι Ελληνες...)

----------


## opelmanos

> Τι με λες τώρα... δεν έχει ανάγκη ο Θεοφιλος... εδώ το Σαμοθράκη και η Παναγια-βοηθα-Σουμελά τα έβγαζαν πέρα...
> 
> (την κακία μας πάντως έτοιμη την έχουμε ως γνήσιοι Ελληνες...)


Kακά τα ψέμματα το Σουμελά και το Σαμοθράκη είναι πολύ μικρότερα σε όγκο και προσεγγίζαν εύκολα τα λιμάνια με φορτωμένους καιρούς.Τώρα οΤΕΟ είναι ποιό ψηλός και από μία πολυκατοικία,ειδικά με το κουτί που εχει πίσω όπως και να το κάνουμε θα δυσκολευτεί λίγο παραπάνωμε τους γαρμπήδες και τις σοροκάδες.Το έχω αναφέρει και σε προηγούμενο πόστ,το ταξίδι που είχα κάνει στην τήνο το 2000 17 ιούνη που δεν μπορούσαμε να μπουμε στο λιμάνι λόγω καιρού και γυρίσαμε πίσω.

----------


## Rocinante

> Kακά τα ψέμματα το Σουμελά και το Σαμοθράκη είναι πολύ μικρότερα σε όγκο και προσεγγίζαν εύκολα τα λιμάνια με φορτωμένους καιρούς.Τώρα οΤΕΟ είναι ποιό ψηλός και από μία πολυκατοικία,ειδικά με το κουτί που εχει πίσω όπως και να το κάνουμε θα δυσκολευτεί λίγο παραπάνωμε τους γαρμπήδες και τις σοροκάδες.Το έχω αναφέρει και σε προηγούμενο πόστ,το ταξίδι που είχα κάνει στην τήνο το 2000 17 ιούνη που δεν μπορούσαμε να μπουμε στο λιμάνι λόγω καιρού και γυρίσαμε πίσω.


 Φιλε Opelmanos μην βγαζεις συμπερασμα απο την προσεγγιση του πλοιου στην Τηνο. Στο λιμανι αυτο αν επικρατουν Νοτιαδες τα πλοια δενουν στο μεσα λιμανι και οχι παντα. Εχω δει μεχρι και το Πηνελοπη Α. να φευγει. Ο Θεοφιλος αν εκεινη την ημερα ειχε νοτια ειναι φυσικο να μην μπει στο μεσα. Αν θυμαμε καλα το μεγαλυτερο πλοιο που μπηκε ποτε ηταν το Superferry.

----------


## opelmanos

> Φιλε Opelmanos μην βγαζεις συμπερασμα απο την προσεγγιση του πλοιου στην Τηνο. Στο λιμανι αυτο αν επικρατουν Νοτιαδες τα πλοια δενουν στο μεσα λιμανι και οχι παντα. Εχω δει μεχρι και το Πηνελοπη Α. να φευγει. Ο Θεοφιλος αν εκεινη την ημερα ειχε νοτια ειναι φυσικο να μην μπει στο μεσα. Αν θυμαμε καλα το μεγαλυτερο πλοιο που μπηκε ποτε ηταν το Superferry.


Δεν είχε νοτιά.Ο καιρός ήταν βορειοδυτικός 8-9 μποφόρ και δεν μπορούσε να πλευρίσει το πλοίο. στο έξω λιμάνι προσπάθησε να αράξει στην προβλήτα άλλα μάταια.Το προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον 2 ώρες.Μετά πήραμε το δρόμο του γυρισμού. Το τι πανικός επικράτησε εκείνη την μέρα ήταν ήταν μια άλλη ιστορία. Να σημειωθεί οτι είχε ξεχαστεί και ένας επισκέπτης απο την ΧΙΟ στο κατέβασμα πριν γίνει ολο το συμβάν εκεί να δείς θέαμα που παρακαλούσε στη ρεσεψιόν να γυρίσει το πλοίο στη ΧΙΟ και μέτα να ζήσει αυτό με το καιρό θα το θυμάται για πάντα αυτό το ταξίδι.

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεν είχε νοτιά.Ο καιρός ήταν βορειοδυτικός 8-9 μποφόρ και δεν μπορούσε να πλευρίσει το πλοίο. στο έξω λιμάνι προσπάθησε να αράξει στην προβλήτα άλλα μάταια.Το προσπάθησε τουλάχιστον 2 ώρες.Μετά πήραμε το δρόμο του γυρισμού. Το τι πανικός επικράτησε εκείνη την μέρα ήταν ήταν μια άλλη ιστορία. Να σημειωθεί οτι είχε ξεχαστεί και ένας επισκέπτης απο την ΧΙΟ στο κατέβασμα πριν γίνει ολο το συμβάν εκεί να δείς θέαμα που παρακαλούσε στη ρεσεψιόν να γυρίσει το πλοίο στη ΧΙΟ και μέτα να ζήσει αυτό με το καιρό θα το θυμάται για πάντα αυτό το ταξίδι.


 Ε αν ειχε 9 μποφορ καλα εκανε και δεν εδεσε...

----------


## opelmanos

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο για το πλοίο?

----------


## sylver23

> Kαμμία πρόδος στο θέμα του βαψίματος του πλοίου!Στο γκαραζ και το εσωτεριξό του πλοίου πιθανώς ακόμα να γίνονται εργασίες μιας και υπήρχε μεγάλη κινητικότητα!Πάντως κακά τα ψέμματα αλλα στις 10 δεν ξεκινάει με τίποτα...





> Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο για το πλοίο?


σε μια μερα δεν νομιζω οσο και να το θελει καποιος να αλλαξει κατι..
υπομονη λοιπον και μολις καποιος μαθει κατι θα το πει..

----------


## douzoune

σύμφωνα με το site της HSW πάντως ο Πήγασος έχει δρομολόγια μέχρι και αρχές Μαϊου. Οπότε, λογικά ο Θεόφιλος από Μάιο ξεκινάει. Υπομονή όπως λέει και ο Sylver και θα δούμε...

----------


## DriFterPanos

Αρχές Μαΐου? :???:   Τόσο πολύ?? Για να δουλέψει παράλληλα με Πήγασο δεν παίζει ε?

----------


## douzoune

> Αρχές Μαΐου? :???: Τόσο πολύ?? Για να δουλέψει παράλληλα με Πήγασο δεν παίζει ε?


δεν ξέρω καθόλου φίλε. Ένα συμπέρασμα έβγαλα κοιτώντας λίγο το site της HSW για να δω μέχρι πότε έχει δρομολόγια ο Πήγασος. Μου φαίνεται λίγο κουλό να κάνουν και τα δύο πλοία δρομολόγια. Θα δούμε....Αυτοί που θα έχουν πληροφορίες απο την εταιρεία θα μας ενημερώσουν εγκαίρως.

----------


## Giovanaut

> δεν ξέρω καθόλου φίλε. Ένα συμπέρασμα έβγαλα κοιτώντας λίγο το site της HSW για να δω μέχρι πότε έχει δρομολόγια ο Πήγασος. Μου φαίνεται λίγο κουλό να κάνουν και τα δύο πλοία δρομολόγια. Θα δούμε....Αυτοί που θα έχουν πληροφορίες απο την εταιρεία θα μας ενημερώσουν εγκαίρως.


Παιδια λυπαμαι πολυ αλλα θα ενισχυσω τους φοβους ολων....
και η Ναυτιλιακη μεσω των πρακτορειων για τον αλλο μηνα μιλαει.....

παλι περιμενε.....βαρεθηκα.....

----------


## douzoune

> Παιδια λυπαμαι πολυ αλλα θα ενισχυσω τους φοβους ολων....
> και η Ναυτιλιακη μεσω των πρακτορειων για τον αλλο μηνα μιλαει.....
> 
> παλι περιμενε.....βαρεθηκα.....


το καλό πράγμα αργεί Giovanaut..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Kρίμα και σχέδίαζα να κάνω τον άρρωστο για να μην πάω στη δουλειά την μέρα που θα έρθει,για να κατεβω να τον δω.Για οτιδηποτε νεο παντως σχετικα με την δρομολόγηση του πλοίου,και με τις εργασίες, παρακαλώ όποιος μαθένει κάτι ενημερώνει αμέσως.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## scoufgian

εργασιες αποκαταστασης στο φουγαρο του "Mπαρμπα" ειχαμε χτες στο Περαμα.και για να μην παρεξηγουμαστε δεν εννοω βαψιμο.......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> εργασιες αποκαταστασης στο φουγαρο του "Mπαρμπα" ειχαμε χτες στο Περαμα.και για να μην παρεξηγουμαστε δεν εννοω βαψιμο..........



Φιλε Γιαννη εσενα τι λενε οι πληροφοριες σου για τΙς ημερομηνιες δρομολογησης του ΤΕΟ....????

----------


## scoufgian

> Φιλε Γιαννη εσενα τι λενε οι πληροφοριες σου για τΙς ημερομηνιες δρομολογησης του ΤΕΟ....????


μεσα Μαιου,για να αρχισει η καλοκαιρινη περιοδος και να εχει και κανα κερδος επιπλεον η γραμμη περαν της χρηματοδοτησης της αγονης

----------


## opelmanos

Τώρα που χάλασε ο Πήγασος υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να μπεί ποιό νωρίς από την ημερομηνία που έχει οριστεί?

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τώρα που χάλασε ο Πήγασος υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να μπεί ποιό νωρίς από την ημερομηνία που έχει οριστεί?


 Δύσκολο φίλε,τέλος του μήνα υπολογίζουν :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Τι εργασίες ακριβώς γίνονται στο φουγάρο?Αντικαταστούν τα ελάσματα μήπως?Μακάρι να δείξει λίγο καινούργιο γιατί με τόσες σαπίλες που το θυμάμαι. . .

----------


## taxman

ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ.ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ ΗΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 16/5

----------


## theofilos-ship

Καμια φωτο απο εργασιες φουγαρου εχουμε :Confused: ..speed ανελαβε :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Καμια φωτο απο εργασιες φουγαρου εχουμε..speed ανελαβε


εχει και ο φιλος μας ο vortigern.........αναμενουμε το βραδυ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αντε να δουμε..και κανα ταξιδι του.εχει ξεκουραστει πολυ καιρο :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Eφτασεεεεεεεεε   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35716

----------


## opelmanos

Mια φορά είχα ανέβει εκεί πάνω μέχρι τα μπουριά  και κόντεψα να πάθω ανακοπή.Πότε ξεκινάει .Ισχύει οτι τι ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ θα έχει τη γραμμή ως τις 16 ΜΑΙΟΥ ?

----------


## Grotta

Ξεχωρίζει το φουγάρο του Θεόφιλος στο Πέραμα.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Ξεχωρίζει το φουγάρο του Θεόφιλος στο Πέραμα.


Παντου και παντα... :Razz:

----------


## jimmy_techsound

Τεράστιο είναι
Μέχρι και ελικόπτερο προσγειώνετε εκεί πάνω  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Τεράστιο είναι
> Μέχρι και ελικόπτερο προσγειώνετε εκεί πάνω


Εχει ελικοδρόμιο παραδίπλα δεν είναι ανάγκη να προσγιωθει στο φουγάρο

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μπορει ομος να προσγειωθει το φουγαρο στο ελικοδρομιο.τοσα εχουμε δει. :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μπορει ομος να προσγειωθει το φουγαρο στο ελικοδρομιο.τοσα εχουμε δει.


Χτύπα ξύλο μην σκοτωθεί κανένας

----------


## sylver23

μα αισθηση του χιουμορ φιλε μου δεν εχεις??δηλαδη απορω

----------


## opelmanos

Tέλοςπάντων .Υπάρχει κατι νεότερο από το πλοίο η να περιμένουμε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ και μετά?:mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ετοιμάζεται το βαποράκι και κατα ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό αρχές της εβδομάδος θα κάνει τα πρώτα του δοκιμαστικά με διάρκεια 3-4 ημερών.Αν πάνε όλα καλά το πρώτο 5ημερο του Μάη ξεκινάει. :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αντε με το καλο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αντε με το καλο...


 ΝΕΛΙΤΗ Σε θέλω αισιόδοξο :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> ΝΕΛΙΤΗ Σε θέλω αισιόδοξο


 προεδρε για βαλε λιγο ταξι στους Νελιτες γιατι εχουμε χασει το ρυθμο μας........

----------


## OLENI

¶ντε καιρός ήταν..... Καλοτάξιδο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγώ αν δεν δω δεν πιστεύω τίποτα!!! :Cool:

----------


## nkr

Αντε μεγαλος ψαλμος αλιλουια. :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Να το διαβασει  παππας πριν ξεκινησει...

----------


## opelmanos

> Αντε μεγαλος ψαλμος αλιλουια.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε διορθώσω:Κοντός ψαλμός αληλούια λέγεται η έκφραση

----------


## scoufgian

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε διορθώσω:Κοντός ψαλμός αληλούια λέγεται η έκφραση


εδω ο κοσμος χανεται και το......ξυριζεται.Ρε παμε καλα?

----------


## opelmanos

> εδω ο κοσμος χανεται και το......ξυριζεται.Ρε παμε καλα?


Πολύ καλά πάμε . Δεν νομιζω οτι έθιξα εσενα Γιάννη με τη διόρθωση.Ποιό το κακό δηλ?Δεν κατάλαβα το πόστ σου

----------


## scoufgian

> Πολύ καλά πάμε . Δεν νομιζω οτι έθιξα εσενα Γιάννη με τη διόρθωση.Ποιό το κακό δηλ?Δεν κατάλαβα το πόστ σου


 θελω να πω ας επικεντρωθουμε στο θεμα μας που ειναι ο Θεοφιλος και ας αφησουμε τις διορθωσεις σε καποιες εκφρασεις......

----------


## opelmanos

Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν.ΟΙ ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλεύουν στο πλοίο η είναι ακόμα σβηστές?Ρεύμα παίρνει απ'έξω?

----------


## theofilos-ship

Σωστος ο scoufgian..:mrgreen:

----------


## nkr

Μεγαλος εννουσα το καραβι.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ετοιμάζεται το βαποράκι και κατα ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό αρχές της εβδομάδος θα κάνει τα πρώτα του δοκιμαστικά με διάρκεια 3-4 ημερών.Αν πάνε όλα καλά το πρώτο 5ημερο του Μάη ξεκινάει.


Τετοια λεγε μας προεδρε.....
Δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ που ειναι δηλωμενο εως τις 16/5 να φυγει νωριτερα....???

----------


## nkr

Και επισημα πλεον το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στην γραμμη του Β.ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ απο τις 16/5/2009

----------


## Νaval22

μα κανένας Νελίτης δεν πήρε χαμπάρι ότι ο βάπορας βάφτηκε και μυρίζει φρεσκαδούρα απο άκρη σε άκρη.με το καλό να ξεκινήσει γερός και "σιδερένιος" :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> μα κανένας Νελίτης δεν πήρε χαμπάρι ότι ο βάπορας βάφτηκε και μυρίζει φρεσκαδούρα απο άκρη σε άκρη.με το καλό να ξεκινήσει γερός και "σιδερένιος"


δεν έφτασε εδώ στα βόρεια η μυρωδειά :Cool:  :Very Happy: . Μήπως ξέρει κανένας ημέρες και ώρες δρομολογίων???

----------


## moutsokwstas

δεν νομιζω να το αμφισβητησε κανεις αυτο στεφανε.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Για το Φιλο Στεφανο. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 100_0489.jpg

----------


## nkr

Το καραβι ειναι ετοιμο για να αρχισει ξανα τα δρομολογια του και ευχαριστουμε για την πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε.

----------


## marsant

Αυτο το βαπορι αμα δεν ειχε αυτη την κουτα πισω θα ηταν.....

----------


## Νaval22

> δεν νομιζω να το αμφισβητησε κανεις αυτο στεφανε.


μα δεν είπα ότι το αμφισβήτησε κανείς.

----------


## moutsokwstas

κι ομως η θεα απο την κουτα οταν ανεβεις ειναι φοβερη, οσο για το αισθητικο θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτο το βαπορι αμα δεν ειχε αυτη την κουτα πισω θα ηταν.....


Σαν το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ

----------


## douzoune

> κι ομως η θεα απο την κουτα οταν ανεβεις ειναι φοβερη, οσο για το αισθητικο θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.


φοβερή δεν λες τίποτα!!! μόνο που για να ανέβεις πρέπει να είναι άπνοια..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

> Σαν το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ


Δεν ηθελα να πω αυτο αλλα κατι αλλο που αμα την εγραφα θα γινομουν ban απο τους moderators.:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

Για τα δοκιμαστικά γνωρίζουμε πότε θα γίνουν

----------


## DriFterPanos

Εμένα πάντως δεν με χαλάει καθόλου η κούτα… το Φαίδρα φαινόταν πολύ άδειο πίσω… έχει τη δική του χάρη και το κουτάκι… άντε να ξεκινήσει με το καλό και μας έλειψε!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε όσους αρέσουμε!για τους άλλους δε θα μπορέσουμε.... :Cool: Πότε βάφτηκε κ δεν πήρα χαμπάρι??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Τόσο γρήγορο βάψιμο (1.5+ μήνας) πρώτη φορά συναντώ... :Razz: Αμα βρω χρόνο θα κάνω μια βόλτυα προς πέραμα...

----------


## marsant

καλα ρε παιδια μην παρεξηγιεστε, δεν ειπα τπτ κακο για το βαπορι, ισα ισα ειναι απο τους λιγους βαπορες της ακτοπλοιας μας.Το μονο που με χαλαει και δεν ταιριαζει με την ομορφια του ειναι το κουτι που δεν ταιριαζει με τις γραμμες του.Πεσατε να με φατε:razz: εισαστε και πολλοι κιωλας νελιτες:grin:

----------


## fotini86

Επιτέλους η επιθυμία κάποιων θα γίνει πραγματικότητα!!!

Και φυσικά αναφέρομαι στους ΝΕΛίτες ...  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

οι ηλεκτρομηχανες δουλευουν? ρευμα παιρνει απ'εξω??? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
Αντε με το καλο!!!

----------


## douzoune

> οι ηλεκτρομηχανες δουλευουν? ρευμα παιρνει απ'εξω???
> Αντε με το καλο!!!


άλλος για τις ηλεκτρομηχανές....???? πετυχημένο φίλε Δημήτρη!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Aπο ενα σπιτι απεναντι περνει ρευμα...με μπαλαντεζα... :Razz:  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fotini86

> Aπο ενα σπιτι απεναντι περνει ρευμα...με μπαλαντεζα...


Ναι ρε συ το σπίτι μου είναι αυτό που λες!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το άλλο με το Τοτό το ξέρετε???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :mrgreen: 
¶ντε να μας ξανάρθει Θεσσαλονίκη..

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια παντως οταν εν εν πλω βρισκεσαι στην "ταρατσα του κουτιου", νιωθεις πραγματικα σαν ολος ο κοσμος να ειναι δικος σου...

Στο μονο ταξιδι που εκανα με τον βαπορα, εζησα εκει καποιες απ τις καλυτερες στιγμες μου σε ποσταλι... ειχαμε ξεκινησει λιγο πριν τα χαραματα απο Θεσσαλονικη, λογω καθυστερησης, και εγω ξαπλωσα πανω στην μοναδικη κατασκευη που υπαρχει στο καταστρωμα και ακουγωντας μουσικη εβλεπα τ αστερια..... απλα  υπεροχα....


ερε μεγαλες στιγμες που εχουμε να ζησουμε......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
με το καλο....

----------


## theofilos-ship

Το πλοιο ειναι μια χαρα.Σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση.Οσο για το κουτι το εχουμε αναφερει 1000 φορες! Υπαρχουν αλλα πλοια με υπερκατασκευες χειροτερης μορφης πανω τους.:mrgreen: Αλλα για μενα αυτο που ξεχωριζει ειναι η τσιμινιερα του,μοναδικη!

100_0484.jpg

----------


## giorgosss

Όντως έχει κάτι το στιβαρό και αεροδυναμικό μαζί :Very Happy:

----------


## OLENI

Εχεις δίκιο για το σχήμα , δεν νομίζω όμως πως ομορφαίνει το πλοίο, κάτι κομψότερο ίσως να ομορφαινε περισσότερο το πλοίο,  :Sad:

----------


## marsant

> Εχεις δίκιο για το σχήμα , δεν νομίζω όμως πως ομορφαίνει το πλοίο, κάτι κομψότερο ίσως να ομορφαινε περισσότερο το πλοίο,


 
Θα διαφωνισω μαζι σου,πιστευω το ''φετιχ'' του Θεοφιλου ειναι αναμφιβολα η τσιμινιερα του.Δεν ειναι αεροδυναμικη οπως ειπε ο φιλος πιο πανω, αλλα εκπεμπει εναν δυναμισμο.

----------


## Νaval22

> Εχεις δίκιο για το σχήμα , δεν νομίζω όμως πως ομορφαίνει το πλοίο, κάτι κομψότερο ίσως να ομορφαινε περισσότερο το πλοίο,


Μα τι λες τώρα αναμφίβολα τα δύο αυτά αδέρφια είχαν απο τις πιο όμορφες τσιμινιέρες που πέραν απο την ακτοπλοία,το ομορφαίνει πάρα πολύ και δεν νομίζω να του πήγαινε κάτι άλλο

----------


## Giovanaut

Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως απο μακρυα καταλαβαινεις ποιος ερχεται, οταν την βλεπεις....


Σημα κατατεθεν...


Γνωριζουμε αν η Ναυτιλιακη σκοπευει να αλλαξει τα ηδη υπαρχοντα δρομολογια....???

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως απο μακρυα καταλαβαινεις ποιος ερχεται, οταν την βλεπεις....
> 
> 
> Σημα κατατεθεν...
> 
> 
> Γνωριζουμε αν η Ναυτιλιακη σκοπευει να αλλαξει τα ηδη υπαρχοντα δρομολογια....???


 Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσει τα ήδη υπάρχοντα φίλε μου :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσει τα ήδη υπάρχοντα φίλε μου


να εισαι καλα προεδρε...!!!

Δηλαδη παρασκευες στην Καβαλα θα εχουμε ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ και ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ διπλα διπλα...???

Ολα τα λεφτα..... μεγαλες στιγμες....

----------


## M.D.I

> Μα τι λες τώρα αναμφίβολα τα δύο αυτά αδέρφια είχαν απο τις πιο όμορφες τσιμινιέρες που πέραν απο την ακτοπλοία,το ομορφαίνει πάρα πολύ και δεν νομίζω να του πήγαινε κάτι άλλο


Καλημερα σας,στο διαγωνισμο ομορφοτερης τσιμινιερας η πρωτη θεση ανηκει σε αυτη του ''Εξπρες Σαντορινη''.Σε αυτο που ο Θεοφιλος ειναι μακραν το κορυφαιο βαπορι ειναι το ταξιδεμα με καιρο απο την παντα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγώ λέω πως είναι το ψεύτικο του θεολόγου... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Σήμερα στο Πέραμα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37263\

Και το άσπρο χρώμα έχει πειραχτεί τελικά...

----------


## scoufgian

> Σήμερα στο Πέραμα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37263\
> 
> Και το άσπρο χρώμα έχει πειραχτεί τελικά...


 μπραβο Κωστη που μας εδωσες την νεα εικονα του "Μπαρμπα"......

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ καλή δουλειά,μπράβο speed.Τα νεότερα λένε ότι το πλοίο ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς,μηχανικά είναι όλα οκ και μένει να δούμε πως θα πάει στα δοκιμαστικά που ξεκινάνε από βδομάδα :Wink: .!!!!Με το καλό 16-17/05 ξεκινάμε

----------


## theofilos-ship

Και μια απο εμενα.Παρεουλα με ionian sky προχτες.εχει δικιο ο κωστας για το λευκο.Τελικα στην NEL  η λευκο δεν θα δουμε σωστο η'μπλε :Sad: 100_0502.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Και μια απο εμενα.Παρεουλα με ionian sky προχτες.εχει δικιο ο κωστας για το λευκο.Τελικα στην NEL  η λευκο δεν θα δουμε σωστο η'μπλε100_0502.jpg


Ωραια φωτο διπλα στο ionian sky..Αντε να το δουμε να ξεκινισει δρομολογια  :Smile:

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια διπλα στο IONIAN SKY μπραβο φιλε. :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## Giovanaut

Πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες οι φωτος....
Ο Μπαρμπας  ξανανιωσε....
Τελικα ειχαμε και στο εσωτερικο αλλαγες...???

----------


## aris A

na rwtisw kati? to fougaro dn tha to vapsoune?

----------


## scoufgian

> na rwtisw kati? to fougaro dn tha to vapsoune?


αφου βαμμενο ειναι.............λαμποκοπαει........

----------


## alcaeos

δες και εδω μια φωτογραφια του φιλου theofilos-ship

----------


## Speedkiller

Θεόφιλας στο Πέραμα...Αφιερωμένη σε Theofilos-ship (που είναι κ πολύ Rambo και τον αντιγράφω) στον Stefano P,τον scoufgian και το moutsokwsta και όλους τους Νελίτες...Αντε να βγάλουμε κ κανένα δοκιμαστικό...Παρακαλώ η ηγεσία να μας ειδοποιήσει εγκαιρα... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37505

----------


## douzoune

από βδομάδα, σύμφωνα με τον πρόεδρο πάντα!!!! ωραία φωτό. λάμπει ο βάπορας...στα καλύτερα του!!!! (να ανοίξει και αυτό το ais-έχουμε να τον δούμε μήνες......)

----------


## Ergis

αστραψε το πλοιο.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> αστραψε το πλοιο....


Σε λίγο θα ακούσεις και την βροντή και μετά χαλασμός κόσμου!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

το πλοιο λαμποκοπαει.μπραβο Κωστη!!!αντε να ξαναρχισει τα δρομολογια να τον χαρουμε.οσο για ενημερωση θα υπαρχει συνεχης............. :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

γνωριζουμε ποτε θα γινουν τα δοκιμαστικα του πλοιου;;;;;;

----------


## scoufgian

> γνωριζουμε ποτε θα γινουν τα δοκιμαστικα του πλοιου;;;;;;


 11-13/5 καπου εκει

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Θεόφιλας στο Πέραμα...Αφιερωμένη σε Theofilos-ship (που είναι κ πολύ Rambo και τον αντιγράφω) στον Stefano P,τον scoufgian και το moutsokwsta και όλους τους Νελίτες...Αντε να βγάλουμε κ κανένα δοκιμαστικό...Παρακαλώ η ηγεσία να μας ειδοποιήσει εγκαιρα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37505


 ανανεωμενος, ευχαριστω κωστα! βλεπω να γινεται χαμος με το που θα μπει παλι δρομολογια! αντε με το καλο... πλησιαζει ο καιρος.

----------


## Thanasis89

Κουκλάκι ! Σαν να μην έγινε τίποτα και σταμάτησε ο χρόνος ! Εύχομαι το καλύτερο γι' αυτό καθώς πρόκειται για ΒΑΠΟΡΙ !

----------


## theofilos-ship

Σ'ευχαριστω Κωστα.Με φιλικη εκτιμηση ο RAMBO...:mrgreen:

----------


## alcaeos

Να σε καλά Κώστα για την φωτογραφία που μας χάρισες .λάμπει  ο Θεόφιλος !!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Με απαγορευτικο 2002DSC02022.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα για το πλοίο μας 10,3 !!!!Να πανε όλα καλά για το βαπόραρο!!!ΑΝΤΕ ΡΕ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Koλημένο στους 12,6 το έχω εδώ και τόση ώρα..

----------


## theofilos-ship

Να πανε ολα καλα.Εχει να βγει απο κει ενα χρονο σχεδον..καλη επιτυχια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Απ'ότι κατάλαβα τις ανοίγουν σιγά σιγά τις μηχανές του?

----------


## theofilos-ship

Οντος παραμενει  κολλημενο 12,6 182 πορεια :Sad:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Απ'ότι κατάλαβα τις ανοίγουν σιγά σιγά τις μηχανές του?


Ε και βεβαια θα του ανικσουν σιγα σιγα τις μιχανες  μετα απο ενα χρονο ακνισιας..Αλιος θα τα παθει σαν τον πιγασο θα πεταξει τα καπακια στον αερα.. :Razz:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ε και βεβαια θα του ανικσουν σιγα σιγα τις μιχανες μετα απο ενα χρονο ακνισιας..Αλιος θα τα παθει σαν τον πιγασο θα πεταξει τα καπακια στον αερα..


ΟΚ.... 
Οπότε σε κάνα 2ωρο το πολύ θα το δούμε "γκαζωμένο στους 19 κόμβους.." αν κρατήσει τόσο το δοκιμαστικό του..
Θέλω να πιστεύω.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΟΚ.... 
> Οπότε σε κάνα 2ωρο το πολύ θα το δούμε "γκαζωμένο στους 19 κόμβους.." αν κρατήσει τόσο το δοκιμαστικό του..
> Θέλω να πιστεύω..


Ε δεν ξερουμε μπορει να μιν του κανουν μονο ενα δοκιμαστικο να του κανουν και αλλα ..Ας μας ενιμεροσει ρε παιδια καπιος νελιτις? :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τον έχω χάσει από το ΑΙΣ εδώ και λίγη ώρα..
Αν τον βρει κανένας ας πει...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ε δεν ξερουμε μπορει να μιν του κανουν μονο ενα δοκιμαστικο να του κανουν και αλλα ..Ας μας ενιμεροσει ρε παιδια καπιος νελιτις?


 Από αυτά που γνωρίζω γύρω στις 3-4 μέρες θα κάνει δοκιμαστικά

----------


## Naias II

Από ότι φαίνεται κάνει αυτή τη στιγμή το δοκιμαστικό  :Very Happy: 

teo.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ναι μεχρι εκει εμεινε.μετα που πηγε  :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

ειναι τοσο καλο το καραβι σας που ''πεταξε''...............ντραπηκε βρε μανο που το κοιτουσαν ολοι και κρυφτηκε

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λέτε να μας πήραν γραμμή στο βαπόρι και να έκλεισαν επείτηδες το ΑΙΣ του??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Λέτε να μας πήραν γραμμή στο βαπόρι και να έκλεισαν επείτηδες το ΑΙΣ του??? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Μη το γελάς μη το γελάς :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μη το γελάς μη το γελάς


Γι'αυτό το λέω.. Για να μη το ματιάσουμε..
ΛΈΓΩ.. :mrgreen:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ειναι τοσο καλο το καραβι σας που ''πεταξε''...............ντραπηκε βρε μανο που το κοιτουσαν ολοι και κρυφτηκε


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

> επειδή σύντομα το χάνουμε είπα και εγώ να το βγάλω μια απο τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες,εκεί λοιπόν μόνο και σβηστό ηταν σα να μίλαγε όταν πήγα και έλεγε σώστε με απο αυτούς τους άκαρδους που θέλουν να με παρουν μακρία 
> αφιερωμένη λοιπόν στο leo(μιας και είναι και το αγαπημένο του πλοίο) και στον speedkiller
> 100_6323.jpg


Θυμάμαι αυτό το μύνημα και λέω πως αλλάζουν τα πράγματα!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ετσι πρέπει να τα βλέπουμε όλα αυτά τώρα και να γελάμε ποιός να το πίστευε.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πλάκα πλάκα... Πήγε κανένας να τον βγάλει καμιά φωτογραφία τώρα με το δοκιμαστικό...???

----------


## Speedkiller

*Στους Dimitris Prutanis και scoufgian...*

Θα ακολουθήσουν καλύτερες... :Wink: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37792


Υ.Γ. κοφτε λίγο την αρρώστεια με το ais γιατί μάλλον γι αυτό το κλεισαν...

----------


## DimitrisT

Να σαι καλά φίλε speedkiller,πολύ καλή φωτο,σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## prutanis

Μετα απο ενα χρονο περιπου περναει και παλι τα φαναρια του Πειραια!
στην  παρεα speedkiller-scoufgian-dimitris :Wink: 
theofilos 037.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε prutani για την  ωραία φωτογραφία

----------


## scoufgian

στους Prutanis-Speedkiller-Dimitris.Περνωντας απο το Νεο Μωλο Δραπετσωνα για να ξεκινησει το δοκιμαστικο.Θεοφιλος for ever
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37796

----------


## nkr

Επεστρεψε για τα καλα ο γιγαντας τελικα δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα.Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες και απο τους δυο σας. :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Να σας ρωτησω, μπήκε κορναριστός????
Το δοκιμαστικό πως πήγε???

----------


## scoufgian

> Να σας ρωτησω, μπήκε κορναριστός????
> Το δοκιμαστικό πως πήγε???


οχι δεν κορναρε.τα δοκιμαστικα ηταν πολυ ικανοποιητικα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> οχι δεν κορναρε.τα δοκιμαστικα ηταν πολυ ικανοποιητικα.


 Το δοκιμαστικό αφού ήταν πολύ ικονοποιητικό αυτά είναι πάρα πολύ καλό..
Ρώτησα αν μπήκε κορναριστός γιατί όταν ερχόταν Θεσσαλονίκη, κάθε φορά πριν μπει στο Λιμάνι κορνάριζε επί 2-3 λεπτά συνεχόμενα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

Που είναι δεμένο τώρα?Στο Πειραιά η στο Πέραμα ?

----------


## dimitris

opelmanos μαλλον τις φωτογραφιες ποιο πισω δεν τις ειδες...
Στον προλιμενα στον Πειραια!

----------


## opelmanos

Τις είδα και αναρωτιώμουν ρώτησα επειδή ήθελα να σιγουρευτώ.thanks

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στον Πειραιά είναι... Το είδε ένας φίλος μου που ταξιδεύει απόψε με το Blue Star 1.:mrgreen:

----------


## marsant

Αντε να ξεκινησει και αυτο για να ομορφηνει λιγακι το αιγαιο γιατι εχει γεμισει απο τα γρηγορα αλουμινοκουτα.

----------


## ndimitr93

Βλέπω ότι σύσσωμο το nautilia.gr ήταν στον Πειραιά...μπράβο σας παιδιά!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## alcaeos

Παιδιά αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα να πω ένα ευχαριστώ για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας προσφέρατε!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Κωστη μπραβο σου.Σε εσενα και σε οσους ανταποκρινονται σε καθε τι που αφορα τα βαπορια μας.Για το ''θεοφιλος'' γραφτηκαν πολλα μετα το ατυχημα,και οχι μονο.Τον ειδαμε στη χιο χτυπημενο,σκαραμαγκα μετα απο 6 μερες και μετα να παραμενει στα αμπελακια για μηνες,αφου πλεον πιστεψαμε οτι το βαπορι ελαβε τελος! οκτωμβρης και ανεβαινει δεξαμενη περαμα. Παλι ακουσαμε οτι παει σε αλλες θαλλασες μετα.φευρουαριος και ο ζωγραφος ανεβαινει παλι περαμα,και σημερα κοντα μας μετα απο ενα χρονο σχεδον απουσιας απο τα νερα του Β.Α αιγαιου.Να ευχηθουμε να πανε ολα πλωρα στην εταιρια μας και στα βαπορια της.Αξιζει να παραμεινει κοντα μας,ενα πλοιο που το εχουμε ζησει ολοι οι Νελιτες.          ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟΣ.*

----------


## Νaval22

Καλοτάξιδος και πάντα δυνατός,το μόνο που με στεναχωρεί στην όλη ιστορία είναι η γραμμή που το βάζουν να κάνει,δεν αξίζει στο κάποτε βασιλοβάπορο,που το βλέπεις και νομιζεις ότι έιναι έτοιμο να ξαναταξιδέψει στη κλσσική του γραμμή

----------


## Speedkiller

Χθες η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν φοβερή όταν τον ξαναβλέπαμε στο λιμάνι ύστερα από σχεδόν ένα χρόνο...Πραγματικά ενιωθα πως θα τον ξαναταξιδέψω το απόγευμα στις 7 για το νησί!!!Ας ξεκινήσειι κ το καλοκαίρι θα τον πάω μια τσάρκα 1000% !!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια δεν μπορω να κρυψω τη χαρα μου...

Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για το ρεπορταζ....και ανυπομονω να καλυψω και εγω τις πρωτες αφιξεις σε Καβαλα και Θεσσαλονικη....

Ειδικα στην πατριδα μου που εχει να ανεβει κοντα στα 12 χρονια, απο τοτε που ειχε κανει την εκδρομη.....

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλοτάξιδος και πάντα δυνατός,το μόνο που με στεναχωρεί στην όλη ιστορία είναι η γραμμή που το βάζουν να κάνει,δεν αξίζει στο κάποτε βασιλοβάπορο,που το βλέπεις και νομιζεις ότι έιναι έτοιμο να ξαναταξιδέψει στη κλσσική του γραμμή


Κοιτα Στεφανε.... μην μας αντιμετωπιζετε τοσο ρατσιστικα....

Δεν αξιζουν Χιος-Μυτιληνη μονο υπηρεσιες...
Οπως εχω ξαναπει δεν υποβαθμιζεται ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ, αλλα η γραμμη αναβαθμιζεται.... και καιρος ηταν... δεν θελω να ξαναλεω τα ιδια...
Και ας μην ξεχναμε ολοι μας πως στη Βορεια Ευρωπη μπαινουν και νεοτευκτα στις αγονες....
Καλα ταξιδια ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ...!!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μου θυμήσει σε ποια γραμμή θα μπεί το πλοίο :Confused: :???:?

----------


## Giovanaut

> μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μου θυμήσει σε ποια γραμμή θα μπεί το πλοίο:???:?


Kαβάλα-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Βαθύ 
Καβάλα-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Καρλόβασι-Αγ.Κήρυκο 
Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Βαθύ

----------


## DimitrisT

σε ευχαριστώ φίλε giovanaut,να σαι καλά για την ενημέρωση. :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

επισκέφτηκα σήμερα το βαπόρι,εσωτερικά όσον αφορά τον ξεναδοχειακό απο το deck και πάνω δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως αλλαγή,όλα όπως τα ξέραμε,στις καμπίνες που πλυμμύρισαν κάτω απο το γκαράζ είχαμε ολοκληρωτική αλλαγή σε μοκέτες έπιπλα κλπ,οι καμπίνες αυτές βέβαια έκλεισαν και απο ότι κατάλαβα δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν ούτε για πλήρωμα,και όλοι θα ανέβουν επάνω,εφόσον το πλοίο θα μειώσει και πρωτόκολλο 

15/5 ξεκινάει 
καλές θάλασσες στο βάπορα και το πλήρωμα του

----------


## marsant

Το θεμα ειναι  ομως οτι ο κοσμος θα εχει ενα μουδιασμα στην αρχη.Το βαπορι πρεπει να αντιμετοπισει και να ''αλλαξει'' την κακη του φημη που ειχε με την προσκρουση και δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι ευκολο γιατι ακομα το θυμαται ο κοσμος.Με το καλο να ξεκινησει και να παει καλα γιατι πραγματικα ειναι πολυ καλο βαπορι και απο τα πιο καλοταξιδα.

----------


## DriFterPanos

Έχω ταξιδέψει στις καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ… τρελή εμπειρία!! Από εκεί αρχίζουν και οι στεγανόπορτες… θύμιζε Τιτανικό!  :Smile:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Έχω ταξιδέψει στις καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ… τρελή εμπειρία!! Από εκεί αρχίζουν και οι στεγανόπορτες… θύμιζε Τιτανικό!


Παιδια παντως κακα τα ψεμματα την σημερον ημεραν κατ εμε θα επρεπε να θεωρειται δεδομενο οτι ουτε επιβατες ουτε πληρωμα κοιμουνται κατω απο το γκαραζ...

----------


## marsant

> Παιδια παντως κακα τα ψεμματα την σημερον ημεραν κατ εμε θα επρεπε να θεωρειται δεδομενο οτι ουτε επιβατες ουτε πληρωμα κοιμουνται κατω απο το γκαραζ...


Moυ θυμησατε τωρα Εξπρες Σαντορινη και Εξπρες Αφροδιτη με καμπινες κατω απο το γκαραζ και ο κοσμος να κοιματε με ανοιχτες τις πορτες, ωστε να προλαβουνε αμα γινει κατι..

----------


## opelmanos

Και εγώ όταν δούλευα ήμουν εκεί κάτω.Δυο πατώματα κάτω απ'το γκαράζ.Καμπίνα 506.Τα μποτζαρίσματα στίς φουρτούνες ήταν έντονα.Αλλα το καλό ήταν οτί επικρατούσε ακρα τάφου σιωπή και έκανα κάτι ύπνους όλα τα λεφτά.Ενιωθες οτί ήσουν ασφαλής.ΟΎΤΕ σήμα στο κινητό να σε ενοχλούν.Γενικά μου άρεσουν τα πλοία που έχουν καμπίνες κάτω από το γκαράζ. Και όταν μπαινω σε ένα παλιό πλοίο το ψάχνω να δω αν έχει τέτοιες καμπίνες.Και το ΣΑΠΦΏ είχε.

----------


## nkr

Εγω το βρισκω παντως ακρως επικινδυνω να εχει καμπινες καποιο καραβι στο γκαραζ διοτι σκεφτεστε τι θα παθει α εαν ενας κλειστοφοβικος παρει μια τετοια καμπινα τι εχει να γινει.Ουτε καν να το σκεφτομαι δεν θελω. :Sad:

----------


## Νaval22

> Παιδια παντως κακα τα ψεμματα την σημερον ημεραν κατ εμε θα επρεπε να θεωρειται δεδομενο οτι ουτε επιβατες ουτε πληρωμα κοιμουνται κατω απο το γκαραζ...


φίλε Γιάννη θεωρείται δεδομένο,κανένα παλιό ποστάλι δεν διαθέτει πιά τέτοιες καμπίνες ούτε για επιβάτες ούτε για πλήρωμα,επίσης έχει αλλάξει πιά η αντίληψη στη σχεδιάση των εγ/ογ και αρκετοί όγκοι κάτω απο το κατάστρωμα στεγανών φρακτών (main car deck) που αλλιώς θα έμεναν κενοί και αχρηστοι προορίζονται πλέον για τη μεταφορά φορτίου (αυτοκίνητα).

Εννοείται λοίπον πως στην εποχή μας που έχει πέσει τόση έρευνα στα θέματα στεγανής υποδιαίρεσης και ασφάλειας των επιβατηγών αυτά τα ανεπίτρεπτα πράγματα,που πλοία ταξίδευαν με ανθρώπους κάτω απο το γκαράζ και συν αυτού με ανοιχτά τα watertight ανάμεσα,να έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτεί

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το θεμα ειναι  ομως οτι ο κοσμος θα εχει ενα μουδιασμα στην αρχη.Το βαπορι πρεπει να αντιμετοπισει και να ''αλλαξει'' την κακη του φημη που ειχε με την προσκρουση και δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι ευκολο γιατι ακομα το θυμαται ο κοσμος.Με το καλο να ξεκινησει και να παει καλα γιατι πραγματικα ειναι πολυ καλο βαπορι και απο τα πιο καλοταξιδα.


Και μήπως για αυτό καθόταν τόσο καιρό??

----------


## moutsokwstas

για καμπινα κατω απο το γκαραζ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεινω εκει μεσα. τελευται φορα που ειχα παρει ηταν με το σαπφω, μου ειχαν αφησει ανοικτη την πορτα ολο το βραδυ και ειχα μαστουρωσει στο μαζουτ! φανταζομαι να δουλευει ο εξαερισμος στις καμπινες επανω, γιατι περυσι εβρασα. για τα του ατυχηματος ας μην αναφερθουμε παλι, μια και οι υπευθυνοι ποτε δεν βγηκαν να μας πουν την αληθεια για το τι ακριβως εγινε. εικασιες, σεναρια κι εκδοχες ακουστηκαν πολλες αλλα δεν ειναι παλι του παροντος. καλα ταξιδια να εχει απο δω και περα το πλοιο μας.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Σωστος ο moutsokwstas.Κι αλλα βαπορια ειχαν ατυχηματα αλλα περασμενα ξεχασμενα.Δεν σταματω να τραγουδω ποτε.θεοφιλε-ε-ε-ε:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

Γνωρίζουμε πότε θα κάνει το δεύτερο δοκιμαστικό του?

----------


## Νaval22

τελικά οι ηλεκτρογεννήτριες δουλεύουν δεν πέρνει ρεύμα απ'έξω :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Κάτι μου θύμισε αυτή η ερώτηση:mrgreen:Λογικά δουλεύουν εφόσον είναι ανοιχτό και το ais

----------


## Νaval22

βρήκα και τη δίδυμη φωτο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα σας χαρίσω μια χθεσινή φωτογραφία μου πάνω από το Κνωσός Παλάς... Στους Speedkiller, Stefanosp και Theofilos ship... 

(Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα είναι καλύτερη που μπόρεσα να βγάλω  :Surprised: ops :Smile: 

DSC00518.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

> Θα σας χαρίσω μια χθεσινή φωτογραφία μου πάνω από το Κνωσός Παλάς... Στους Speedkiller, Stefanosp και Theofilos ship... 
> 
> (Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα είναι καλύτερη που μπόρεσα να βγάλω ops
> 
> DSC00518.JPG


 Πωπω τι τους πέταξες βραδυάτικο Θανάση!!!!! ¶ντε να κοιμηθούνε τώρα οι Νελίτες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάντως να συμπληρώσω ότι τον χάρηκα τον βάπορα όταν τον είδα φωτισμένο ! Δεν ξέρω γιατί... Ίσως γιατί με συγκίνησαν όλα όσα είχα ακούσει γι' αυτό τόσο καιρό ! Καλή αρχή να έχει και καλές θάλασσες !

Φανούλα μου δεν τους φοβάμαι ! Αφού το είδαν στο μεγάλο λιμάνι φωτισμένο τα αντέχουν όλα τώρα !  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Θα σας χαρίσω μια χθεσινή φωτογραφία μου πάνω από το Κνωσός Παλάς... Στους Speedkiller, Stefanosp και Theofilos ship... 
> 
> (Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα είναι καλύτερη που μπόρεσα να βγάλω ops
> 
> DSC00518.JPG


Περα απο την ποιοτητα ( που δεν εχει καμια σημασια ) σ'ευχαριστω.

----------


## scoufgian

σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ Θαναση!!Πραγματικα η ανασταση του Μπαρμπα εχει συγκινησει πολυ κοσμο μεσα απο συνομιλιες που εχω καθημερινα.Αλλα παλι εκφραζω το παραπονο μου.Επρεπε ο βαπορας να μπει εκει που ηταν.Χιο Μυτιληνη.Αυτη τη γραμμη εξυπηρετησε τοσα χρονια κι εκει επρεπε να μεινει.

----------


## opelmanos

Αντε με το καλό να έρθει στο νήσι να ανεβεί το ηθικό μας.Μου έχει λειψει πολύ αυτό το πλοίο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ Θαναση!!Πραγματικα η ανασταση του Μπαρμπα εχει συγκινησει πολυ κοσμο μεσα απο συνομιλιες που εχω καθημερινα.Αλλα παλι εκφραζω το παραπονο μου.Επρεπε ο βαπορας να μπει εκει που ηταν.Χιο Μυτιληνη.Αυτη τη γραμμη εξυπηρετησε τοσα χρονια κι εκει επρεπε να μεινει.


 Α ΡΕ ΠΡΟΕΔΡΕ..ΠΕΣ ΤΑ..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πότε θα ξανακάνει δοκιμαστικό?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλά ταξίδια στον *"Θεόφιλο".*
Μια σημερινή φωτογραφία, τραβηγμένη από το *"Νεφέλη".
*Είναι τόσο ευχάριστο να βλέπεις να βγαίνει καπνός από το φουγάρο του πλοίου.

Θεόφιλος.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

O γίγαντας ποτε δεν πεθαίνει!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε Roi!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

ειλικρινα παντως δεν χορταινω να τον βλεπω.....

8 και σημερα.......

----------


## kapas

χαιρομαι που επιστρεφει το βαπορι! ειδικα τωρα που τον βλεπω και φρεσκοβαμμενο ειναι το κατι αλλο! :Razz:  τωρα εχει εναν αερα νεου και ταυτοχρονα την εμπειρεια ενος πολυταξιδεμενου πλοιου!!

----------


## opelmanos

Την ημέρα που θα έρθει θα κάνω κοπάνα από τη δουλειά να πάω να το δώ.Δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα.Την πρώτη άφιξη του δεν πρόκειται να τη χάσω ο κόσμος να χαλάσει. :Mad:

----------


## dimitris!

Όμορφος, περιποιημένος μετά απο καιρό και πάντα αρχοντικός, καλωσήρθε πίσω γιατί μας έλειψε πολύ...

----------


## Giovanaut

7 και Σημερα....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεν το ξαναείδα να βγαίνει πάλι για δοκιμαστικό.. 
Δεν θα κάνει άλλο??

----------


## theofilos-ship

Συμφωνα με τo ais αλλαξε θεση  το πλοιο απο τον πρασινο ,στον κοκκινο.:mrgreen: Ευκαιρια για τους νελιτες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

6 και Σημερα...

----------


## theofilos-ship

Κωστα σε αυτη την θεση ειναι..για δες.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


100_0568.jpg

100_0569.jpg

----------


## Leo

Speedkiller & theofilos_ship *δική σας*.... αλλιώς δεν θα ηρεμίσετε!!! Βάλε τ άσπρα σου....

----------


## Speedkiller

Κατάλαβα theofilos....Κατάλαβα!!!!:mrgreen:Leo τωρα δεν ηρεμώ με τίποτα!!!Τώρα σιγοβράζω!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Speedkiller & theofilos_ship *δική σας*.... αλλιώς δεν ηρεμίσετε!!! Βάλε τ άσπρα σου....


Leo και αυτη απο εμενα.Σ'ευχαριτουμε :Wink: 100_0571.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ε ρε γλέντια σήμερα........... :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπραβο ρε παιδια τετοια να μας δειχνετε να χαιρομαστε....!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ποιός να το πίστευε ότι θα φτιαχνόταν.Εφτασε μια ανάσα απο το να βυθιστεί,παροπλίστηκε φτιάχτηκε και τώρα ξαναπήρε ζωή.Η ώρα της επιβίβασης των πρώτων επιβατών για το πρώτο του ταξίδι θα είναι ολα τα λεφτά.Αντε με το καλό να το δούμε επιτέλους στο νησί....

----------


## nkr

Περιμενουμε ενα πλουσιο φωτογραφικο ρεπορταζ απο τα λιμανια που προσεγγιζει θελω να πιστευω. :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Speedkiller & theofilos_ship *δική σας*.... αλλιώς δεν θα ηρεμίσετε!!! Βάλε τ άσπρα σου....


βρε το ΚρυφοΝελιτη χτυπησε παλι.........ευχαριστουμε

----------


## nikosnasia

ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ?
Pict18082007.JPG

----------


## nkr

Ειναι ενα απο τα πιο αγαπητα πλοια στην γραμμη του Β.Αιγαιου πιστευω πως θα τις δουμε ξανα αυτες τις στιγμες.

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ?
> Pict18082007.JPG


Τι είναι όλος αυτός ο κόσμος!!! :Confused:  :Surprised:  Δρομολόγιο ή κρουαζιέρα!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

δρομολογιο ειναι.

----------


## scoufgian

> ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΕΣ ΣΚΗΝΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ?
> Pict18082007.JPG


 ετσι σαρδελοποιηση να βλεπω πανω στο Μπαρμπα.:mrgreen::mrgreen:.Και βεβαια Νικο θα ξαναζησουμε τετοιες στιγμες.Ηδη συμφωνα με πληροφοριες εχει να κατεβει πολυς κοσμος απο τη Βορεια Ελλαδα στα νησια του Ανατολικου Αιγαιου.εν αναμονη...........

----------


## nikosnasia

ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ

----------


## scoufgian

αν θυμαμαι καλα η ωρα ειναι 5 παρα το απογευμα και ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ετοιμος ν αναχωρησει στις 18:00 για Χιο-Πειραια.Ηδη υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος στο καταπελτη οπως βλεπουμε.Η πληροτητα του εκεινη τη μερα ακουμπησε το 90%.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38475

----------


## marsant

Βεβαια ειχανε και μεγαλες πληροτητες γιατι ειχε μονο ενα πλοιο την ημερα.Ενα απο την Μυτιληνη και ενα απο τον Πειραια.

----------


## speedrunner

Και μια πλωράτη απο εμένα, σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ

----------


## Νaval22

> Βεβαια ειχανε και μεγαλες πληροτητες γιατι ειχε μονο ενα πλοιο την ημερα.Ενα απο την Μυτιληνη και ενα απο τον Πειραια.


μην το λές πολλές φορές υπήρχαν και δύο,και τις ημέρες αιχμής και τρία πλοία,ωραίες εποχές γεμάτες με ΝΕΛ

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Και μια πλωράτη απο εμένα, σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ


Και εγω που ειμαι... :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

Παντως στη Λημνο τον περιμενουμε με ανοιχτες αγκαλες.... και σιγουρα θα προσελκυσει κοσμο στο νησι...

----------


## Giovanaut

5 και Σημερα...

----------


## marsant

Εχω ρε παιδια μια απορια.Οταν ειχε χτυπησει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ η ΑΝΕΚ σηκωσε αμεσως απο την...χειμερια ναρκη το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για να αντικαταστησει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ(χωρις μαλιστα καμια αντιδραση απο την ΝΕΛ).Ερωτω εγω λοιπον ο αδαης εφοσον ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ειναι ετοιμος να αρχισει τα δρομολογια του, γιατι δεν μπαινει στην γραμμη που ηταν και να βγει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μιας και γυρισε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ??Μου δημιουργει μεγαλα ερωτηματικα πως επελεξε η ΝΕΛ να το δρομολογησει στην Αγονη, και να αφηνει την ΑΝΕΚ να μεγαλωνει το μεριδιο της στην γραμμη, που παραδοσιακα ειχε η ΝΕΛ την δυναμη της εδω και χρονια και κακα τα ψεματα ειναι ''εδρα'' της.Δεν θελω να ακουσω οτι επειδη χτυπησε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και εχει χαλασει το ονομα του, γιατι ετσι και αλλιως ισχυει για ολες τις γραμμες αυτο και ισα ισα που στην Μυτιληνη ειναι ιδιαιτερα αγαπητος.Εγω αυτη την απορια ηθελα να εκφρασω..

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εχω ρε παιδια μια απορια.Οταν ειχε χτυπησει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ η ΑΝΕΚ σηκωσε αμεσως απο την...χειμερια ναρκη το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ για να αντικαταστησει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ(χωρις μαλιστα καμια αντιδραση απο την ΝΕΛ).Ερωτω εγω λοιπον ο αδαης εφοσον ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ειναι ετοιμος να αρχισει τα δρομολογια του, γιατι δεν μπαινει στην γραμμη που ηταν και να βγει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ μιας και γυρισε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ??Μου δημιουργει μεγαλα ερωτηματικα πως επελεξε η ΝΕΛ να το δρομολογησει στην Αγονη, και να αφηνει την ΑΝΕΚ να μεγαλωνει το μεριδιο της στην γραμμη, που παραδοσιακα ειχε η ΝΕΛ την δυναμη της εδω και χρονια και κακα τα ψεματα ειναι ''εδρα'' της.Δεν θελω να ακουσω οτι επειδη χτυπησε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και εχει χαλασει το ονομα του, γιατι ετσι και αλλιως ισχυει για ολες τις γραμμες αυτο και ισα ισα που στην Μυτιληνη ειναι ιδιαιτερα αγαπητος.Εγω αυτη την απορια ηθελα να εκφρασω..


Είναι αυτό που έχουμε χιλιοπει marsant...Η υπόθεση γενικώς βρωμάει...Κ με υπογραφή ΑΝΕΚ!:twisted:

----------


## marsant

> Είναι αυτό που έχουμε χιλιοπει marsant...Η υπόθεση γενικώς βρωμάει...Κ με υπογραφή ΑΝΕΚ!:twisted:


Τοτε speedkiller δεν ειναι μονο με υπογραφη ΑΝΕΚ αλλα και ΝΕΛ.Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως, και εν τελει να πω οτι εμπαινε κανενα καινουγριο απο την ΑΝΕΚ παει και ερχεται αλλα βαζει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που ειναι πιο παλιο απο τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ και γενικα αν και δεν εχω ταξιδεψει με κανενα απο τα 2, εξωτερικα παντως μου γεμιζει περισσοτερο το ματι ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.Προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων δεν εχω κατι με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ισα ισα που ειναι καλοδιατηρημενο αλλα ρε παιδια πρεπει να υπαχρει πολυ σκοταδι απο πισω....

----------


## gtogias

Μπορεί τα γεγονότα να υποδηλώνουν ότι μετά το ατύχημα του teo υπήρξε συνεργασία της ΝΕΛ με την ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η ναυτιλιακή είχε και πολλά περιθώρια μιας και εκείνη την εποχή μόνο του το Μυτιλήνη τραβούε όλο το κουπί για την εταιρία.

Για να αλλάξουμε λίγο το κλίμα μια φωτογραφία του Θεόφιλου στην Χίο τον Ιούνιο του 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38901

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μπορεί τα γεγονότα να υποδηλώνουν ότι μετά το ατύχημα του teo υπήρξε συνεργασία της ΝΕΛ με την ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η ναυτιλιακή είχε και πολλά περιθώρια μιας και εκείνη την εποχή μόνο του το Μυτιλήνη τραβούε όλο το κουπί για την εταιρία.
> 
> Για να αλλάξουμε λίγο το κλίμα μια φωτογραφία του Θεόφιλου στην Χίο τον Ιούνιο του 2006:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38901



Μπορούσε να το ναυλώσει εκείνη το Λισσός...Η να έβαζε έστω ταξιάρχη η έναν κεντεράκο να μην αφήσει τη γραμμή ανοιχτή!Τέλος πάντων...Μην λέμε διαρκώς τα ίδια...Η φώτο σου φίλε είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο εξαιρετικη!!! :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

3 και σημερα....

----------


## MYTILENE

> 3 και σημερα....


 Να σας ενημερώσω οτι όλα πάνε καλά και όπως λέει και ο φίλος μάλλον 3 και σήμερα ισχύει....παρά τις φήμες που κυκλοφόρησαν :Wink:  :Wink: .

----------


## douzoune

> Να σας ενημερώσω οτι όλα πάνε καλά και όπως λέει και ο φίλος μάλλον 3 και σήμερα ισχύει....παρά τις φήμες που κυκλοφόρησαν.


Να υποθέσω ότι το πρώτο δρομολόγιο θα είναι για Θεσσαλονίκη; (λόγω της ημέρας που αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει και με βάση τα παλιά δρομολόγια). Επίσης, με το επόμενο δοκιμαστικό τι γίνεται; πότε αναμένεται;

----------


## scoufgian

> Μπορεί τα γεγονότα να υποδηλώνουν ότι μετά το ατύχημα του teo υπήρξε συνεργασία της ΝΕΛ με την ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η ναυτιλιακή είχε και πολλά περιθώρια μιας και εκείνη την εποχή μόνο του το Μυτιλήνη τραβούε όλο το κουπί για την εταιρία.
> 
> Για να αλλάξουμε λίγο το κλίμα μια φωτογραφία του Θεόφιλου στην Χίο τον Ιούνιο του 2006:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38901


Μπραβο φιλε μου :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μπορεί τα γεγονότα να υποδηλώνουν ότι μετά το ατύχημα του teo υπήρξε συνεργασία της ΝΕΛ με την ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η ναυτιλιακή είχε και πολλά περιθώρια μιας και εκείνη την εποχή μόνο του το Μυτιλήνη τραβούε όλο το κουπί για την εταιρία.
> 
> Για να αλλάξουμε λίγο το κλίμα μια φωτογραφία του Θεόφιλου στην Χίο τον Ιούνιο του 2006:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38901


Η αρχοντια του δεν κρυβεται....

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μπορεί τα γεγονότα να υποδηλώνουν ότι μετά το ατύχημα του teo υπήρξε συνεργασία της ΝΕΛ με την ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι η ναυτιλιακή είχε και πολλά περιθώρια μιας και εκείνη την εποχή μόνο του το Μυτιλήνη τραβούε όλο το κουπί για την εταιρία.
> 
> Για να αλλάξουμε λίγο το κλίμα μια φωτογραφία του Θεόφιλου στην Χίο τον Ιούνιο του 2006:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38901


 ωραια η νυχτερινη απο τη χιο, σπανιζουν τετοιες φωτο.

----------


## opelmanos

Γνωρίζουμε κάτι για το πλοίο αν θα κάνει και άλλο δοκιμαστικό μέχρι να ξεκινήσει?Θα ξεκινήσει την Παρασκευή η το Σάββατο τελικά?

----------


## gpav

Το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε απο το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου ώστε να κάνει ένα δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο και Σάμο μετ επιστροφής (ενδεχομένως να περάσει και απο Χιο, αν δώσει το οκ το λιμεναρχείο) και θα μεταφέρει αποκλειστικα φοιτητές του πανεπιστημίου στη Μυτιλήνη όπου 25-30 Μαίου είναι η πολιτιστική εβδομάδα. 
Οπότε αργά η γρήγορα έρχεται...

----------


## opelmanos

Δηλαδή θα περάσει από Ρόδο πρίν ανέβει?Δεν θα ξεκινήσει στις 16?Ε ρε περιπέτεια αυτό το πλοίο.ΓΙΑ φανταστείτε:Ποιός θα περίμενε οτί στο πρώτο του ταξίδι ΄μετά από τη μαραθώνια περιπέτεια του θα περάσει από το νησί των Ιπποτών.Οπωσδήποτε θα είναι για φωτογραφία.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δηλαδή θα περάσει από Ρόδο πρίν ανέβει?Δεν θα ξεκινήσει στις 16?Ε ρε περιπέτεια αυτό το πλοίο.ΓΙΑ φανταστείτε:Ποιός θα περίμενε οτί στο πρώτο του ταξίδι ΄μετά από τη μαραθώνια περιπέτεια του θα περάσει από το νησί των Ιπποτών.Οπωσδήποτε θα είναι για φωτογραφία.


Παρών!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Χε χε!!!Σωστός ο Mike!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

τελευατία νέα για τη θεόφιλαρα 
16/05 έχουμε αναχώρηση απο πειιραια για βαθύ,και απο 17/05 ξεκιναει δρομολόγια. :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αντε με το καλο.Ευχαριστουμε τον Στεφανο για τις ενημερωσεις.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## moutsokwstas

16/5 τι ωρα εχουμε αναχωρηση, ειναι γνωστο?

----------


## Naias II

Υποθέτω το βραδάκι, αν αυτό βοηθάει :mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

1 και σήμερα!!Είναι σίγουρο ότι ο βάπορας ξεκινάει αύριο?

----------


## Speedkiller

Θεόφιλος απο Πειραιά... :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39326

Αντε να μας φύγει να ξεκινήσει επιτέλους...Ζυγώνει η ώρα...

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχάριστα νέα:Σύμφωνα με τα πρακτόρεία το πλοιό ξεκινάει αύριο.Την Κυριακή πρώτα ο θεός θα έρθει Μυτηλήνη το απόγευμα και θα αναχωρήσει στίς 7 για Λήμνο-Θεσσαλονίκη.Αμα κάτσει καμιά ώρα θα προσπαθήσω να μπώ μέσα.Ανατριχιάζω όσο σκέφτομαι οτι έιναι θέμα ωρών πλέον να ξάναέρθει στο νησί.Το ε΄χω αγαπήσει φανατικά αυτό το πλοίο γιατί έχω περάσει τόσα και τόσα εκεί μέσα.Ανέβηκε κατακόρυφα η ψυχολογία μου.Ακόμα μου φαίνεται σα ψέμμα.Κρίμα που δεν είμαι μαζί του στο πρώτο του ταξίδι.Αυριο θα κάνω κοπάνα από τη δουλειά να προετοιμαστώ ψυχολογικά.THEOFILOS FOR EVER πάντα αθάνατο.να τα εκατοστίσει!!Τέλος να του ευχηθώ ακόμα μια φορά σιδερένιο και να προσέχει τις ξέρες:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Naias II

Όταν λες ξεκινάει αύριο; από Πειραιά ή τα δρομολόγια;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

*Κάθε Δευτέρα θα αναχωρεί από το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης στις 20:00 για Λήμνο - Μυτιλήνη - Χίο - Βαθύ..*
*Στην Θεσσαλονίκη εννοείται θα φτάνει κάθε Δευτέρα στις 09:45 σύμφωνα με την δρομολογιακή του ώρα..*  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Βρε παιδια ο Μπαρμπας, ξεκιναει Κυριακη, τα δρομολογια απο Σαμο.Θα φυγει κατευθειαν απο Πειραια αυριο .Τωρα την ωρα θα τη μαθουμε και θα τη διαδωσουμε, για να καλοσωρησουμε το πλοιο στα δρομολογια,οπως του αξιζει

----------


## douzoune

Περάστηκε και στο σύστημα του openseas από ότι είδα. 10.30 από Βαθύ, το πρωί της Κυριακής. Απογοητεύτηκα λίγο από την διάρκεια ταξιδιού που δίνουν-Μυτιλήνη-Θεσσαλονίκη σχεδόν 15 ώρες (19.00-09.45). Θα δείξει! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει. Στην επιστροφή στο νησί θα ταξιδέψουμε εννοείται μαζί του.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Περάστηκε και στο σύστημα του openseas από ότι είδα. 10.30 από Βαθύ, το πρωί της Κυριακής. Απογοητεύτηκα λίγο από την διάρκεια ταξιδιού που δίνουν-Μυτιλήνη-Θεσσαλονίκη σχεδόν 15 ώρες (19.00-09.45). Θα δείξει! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει. Στην επιστροφή στο νησί θα ταξιδέψουμε εννοείται μαζί του.


 Τη Λήμνο την υπολόγισες μέσα στις 15 ώρες?

----------


## douzoune

> Τη Λήμνο την υπολόγισες μέσα στις 15 ώρες?


Δεν την υπολόγισα εγώ...το openseas την υπολόγισε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Εννοείται φίλε μου. Αφού είναι σταθμός στο ταξίδι....

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ που έψαξα, δίνει αναχώρηση την Δευτέρα και μετά δεν ξαναβγάζει δρομολόγιο!! :Confused:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εγώ που έψαξα, δίνει αναχώρηση την Δευτέρα και μετά δεν ξαναβγάζει δρομολόγιο!!


Δεν θα περαστικαν της άλλης εβδομάδας τα δρομολόγια μάλλον..

----------


## scoufgian

τα δρομολογια που λεμε εχουν περαστει στο συστημα κρατησεων των πρακτορειων και οχι στο openseas

----------


## douzoune

> τα δρομολογια που λεμε εχουν περαστει στο συστημα κρατησεων των πρακτορειων και οχι στο openseas


Φίλε Γιάννη έχουν περαστεί και στο openseas. Παραθέτω ενδεικτικά κάποια printscreen. Απλά έχουν βάλει μόνο για την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Εκτός και αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο-Διόρθωσε με.

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια εχουμε μπει στην τελικη ευθεια.....
Αυριο γιορταζουμε την επιστροφη του ενα και μοναδικου ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑ της Ακτοπλοιας μας....

Προεδρε δεν θα κεραστουμε....
πρεπει να στησουμε γλεντι.....!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ-*scoufgian θα το γράψεις*?-ΤΟΥ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΥ.ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ....... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

> τα δρομολογια που λεμε εχουν περαστει στο συστημα κρατησεων των πρακτορειων και οχι στο openseas



αυτό νομίζω δεν γίνεται, το openseas παίρνει πληροφορίες απο την forthcrs δηλαδή απο το σύστημα των πρακτορείων,επομένως ότι βλέπουν τα πρακτορεία φαίνεται και στο openseas.

----------


## scoufgian

> ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ-*scoufgian θα το γράψεις*?-ΤΟΥ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΥ.ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ.......


 οχι αυτο δεν λεγεται γιατι την τελευταια φορα μας κυνηγαγατε απο πισω και αναγκαστηκαμε να σας κλεισουμε το AIS............αυτο που θα πω ειναι οτι θα ειναι πολυ πριν το μεσημερι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Φίλε Γιάννη έχουν περαστεί και στο openseas. Παραθέτω ενδεικτικά κάποια printscreen. Απλά έχουν βάλει μόνο για την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Εκτός και αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο-Διόρθωσε με.


 πολυ σωστα απλως ηθελα να πω οτι στο openseas δεν εχουν περαστει ολα τα δρομολογια και απο τις υπολοιπες βδομαδες.Σε ευχαριστω :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Ποιός ξεχωρίζει;*

P5150145 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Ποιός ξεχωρίζει;*
> 
> P5150145 αντίγραφο.jpg


Ο Μπαρμπας και μονο ο Μπαρμπας...
Η πιο χαρακτηριστικη τσιμινιερα της Ακτοπλοιας, η οποια σε λιγο θα στολιζει τα λιμανια μας και θα καμαρωνει αγερωχη....!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ο βαπορας μολις ξεκινησε ωρα 8.10 καλα ταξιδια. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Καλοτάξιδος λοιπόν ο Τεό!!!!

----------


## nkr

Καλα ταξιδια να εχει λοιπον ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μας.

----------


## Speedkiller

Καλά ταξίδια πάντα στον Θεόφιλα!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39486

----------


## Leo

Αααααα!!! Δηλαδή και τα χρώματα της ανατολής (πίσω αο τον Θεόφιλο στις θαλασσινές εικόνες) ήταν σημερινά!! Μπράβο Κώστα!!  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

That's right captain Leo.... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39489

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αν δεν ειχαμε και τον κωστα...για ντοκουμεντα! Για σου ρε rambo...:mrgreen:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μου είχε λείψει στ' αλήθεια αυτή η εικόνα... Καλά ταξίδια ! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κώστα !  :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

Aπίστευτο πραγματικά !!Ο ΤΕΟ ξαναμπήκε στην ενεργό φράση σιδερένιος!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ξέρουμε αν το πλοίο ταξεύει αυτή τη στιγμή κενό φορτίου για Σάμο η έχει φορτώσει κανονικα επιβάτες και οχήματα?

----------


## Speedkiller

Κενό φορτίου ταξιδεύει! :Wink: 
Αυτή στον Theofilos-ship!
Αυτή στο Νελίτικο προεδρίο που τους ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!! :Very Happy: 
Αυτή για όλους τους Νελίτες!!!(εδώ ανοίγει τα γκάζια... :Smile: )

----------


## opelmanos

> Κενό φορτίου ταξιδεύει!
> Αυτή στον Theofilos-ship!
> Αυτή στο Νελίτικο προεδρίο που τους ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!!
> Αυτή για όλους τους Νελίτες!!!(εδώ ανοίγει τα γκάζια...)


H τελευταία που δίνει ντουμάνι είναι όλα τα λεφτά.Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα

----------


## alcaeos

> Κενό φορτίου ταξιδεύει!
> Αυτή στον Theofilos-ship!
> Αυτή στο Νελίτικο προεδρίο που τους ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!!
> Αυτή για όλους τους Νελίτες!!!(εδώ ανοίγει τα γκάζια...)


    Σε ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για τις φωτογραφίες που μας χάρισες , άντε καλά ταξίδια να έχει το καραβάκι μας

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο φιλε speed για την ανταποκριση ηθελα να ξαναδω τον ΤΕΟ να ξαναναχωρει. :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## cpt babis

> Κενό φορτίου ταξιδεύει!
> Αυτή στον Theofilos-ship!
> Αυτή στο Νελίτικο προεδρίο που τους ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!!!
> Αυτή για όλους τους Νελίτες!!!(εδώ ανοίγει τα γκάζια...)


 *ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ!!!!!!!! ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!*

----------


## opelmanos

ΣΕ λίγο θα υπάρξει συνάντηση με τo N XIOS  απ'οτι βλέπω

----------


## mitilinios

> ΣΕ λίγο θα υπάρξει συνάντηση με τo N XIOS  απ'οτι βλέπω


Η συνάντηση έγινε και συνεχίζει κανονικά για Σάμο.  :Wink:  Η χαρά είναι απερίγραπτη να ξαναβλέπω τη ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ να ξαναταξιδεύει  :Razz:  :Razz:  έστω και αν θα προτιμούσα το πλοίο στην κλασική γραμμή  Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Πειραιάς και επιστροφή.   :Cool:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Καλα ταξιδια λιπον στον τεο!!!!

----------


## douzoune

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για τις φωτογραφίες και για την αφιέρωση. Καλά ταξίδια να έχει ο Μπάρμπας. Περιμένουμε και τις ανταποκρίσεις από τα λιμάνια που θα επισκεφθεί.

----------


## opelmanos

> Η συνάντηση έγινε και συνεχίζει κανονικά για Σάμο.  Η χαρά είναι απερίγραπτη να ξαναβλέπω τη ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ να ξαναταξιδεύει  έστω και αν θα προτιμούσα το πλοίο στην κλασική γραμμή Μυτιλήνη - Χίος - Πειραιάς και επιστροφή.


Αυρίο στις 10 το πρωί δεν έχει αναχώρηση από το Βαθύ για Κάβάλα η κάνω λάθος?Διστιχώς το θέμα του δρομολογίου απασχολεί όλους τους Νελίτες.Για πόσο καιρό θα την κάνει αυτή τη γραμμή ?Υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να επιστρέψει στα παλιά του δρομολόγια?

----------


## taxman

KENOS PAEI O ΜΠΑΡΠΑΣ ΜΕ 17,5 ΤΩΡΑ ...ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ 19 ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ....

----------


## Speedkiller

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!!Ξύπνησα νωρίς μη μου φύγει αλλα το άξιζε κ με το παραπανω!!!*Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από μένα στον scoufgian!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39511

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μπραβο Κωστα για ολα.Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την φωτο,τον φιλο Στεφανο και ολα τα παιδια για το βαπορι μας.

----------


## opelmanos

Τέλεια!!Να το βλέπεις και να χαίρεσαι σιγά σιγά και 19.Ασ μην το ζορίσουν σήμερα.Η διανυκτέρευση του στη Σάμο θα είναι όλα τα λεφτά.Ειδικά αν ανάψει και τα λαμπάκια.Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ έχω ενθουσιαστεί απίστευτά.Δεν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ απ'τη χαρά μου!!Το λατρεύω πολύ αυτό το πλοίο. Είναι το αγαπημένο μου.Θα του κάνω ένα ταξίδι,δεν γίνεται το άξιζει πραγματικά.Τέλος να του ευχηθώ αργά η γρήγορα να επιστρέψει στην γραμμή του.Θα είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός.Ας μου πεί όμως κάποιος αύριο στις 10 έχει αναχώρηση από το Βαθύ?

----------


## douzoune

> Τέλεια!!Να το βλέπεις και να χαίρεσαι σιγά σιγά και 19.Ασ μην το ζορίσουν σήμερα.Η διανυκτέρευση του στη Σάμο θα είναι όλα τα λεφτά.Ειδικά αν ανάψει και τα λαμπάκια.Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ έχω ενθουσιαστεί απίστευτά.Δεν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ απ'τη χαρά μου!!Το λατρεύω πολύ αυτό το πλοίο. Είναι το αγαπημένο μου.Θα του κάνω ένα ταξίδι,δεν γίνεται το άξιζει πραγματικά.Τέλος να του ευχηθώ αργά η γρήγορα να επιστρέψει στην γραμμή του.Θα είναι όνειρο θερινής νυκτός.Ας μου πεί όμως κάποιος αύριο στις 10 έχει αναχώρηση από το Βαθύ?


10.30 από το Βαθύ με προορισμό την Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## opelmanos

> 10.30 από το Βαθύ με προορισμό την Θεσσαλονίκη.


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρία να σαι καλά

----------


## alcaeos

Και επειδή όλοι οι νελιτες είμαστε τρεις ευτυχισμένοι που ξανά ταξιδεύει ο Θεόφιλος είπα να φτιάξω ένα logo  ελπίζω να σας αρέσει

----------


## cpt babis

> Και επειδή όλοι οι νελιτες είμαστε τρεις ευτυχισμένοι που ξανά ταξιδεύει ο Θεόφιλος είπα να φτιάξω ένα logo ελπίζω να σας αρέσει


 Μπορω να το βαλω σαν υπογραφη φιλε? ειναι τελειο.

----------


## alcaeos

> Μπορω να το βαλω σαν υπογραφη φιλε? ειναι τελειο.


και βεβαια μπορεις φιλε!!!!!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> και βεβαια μπορεις φιλε!!!!!!!


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ανάσταση και λύτρωση.Οτι και να λέμε δεν είναι αρκετο.Προσοχή μην το ματιάσουμε και αντι για την Καβάλα να το δούμε καβάλα σε κανέναν νέο ύφαλο πάλι.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Αστειέυομαι...

----------


## cpt babis

> Ανάσταση και λύτρωση.Οτι και να λέμε δεν είναι αρκετο.Προσοχή μην το ματιάσουμε και αντι για την Καβάλα να το δούμε καβάλα σε κανέναν νέο ύφαλο πάλι.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Αστειέυομαι...


 Χτυπα ξυλο ανθρωπε μου :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

Να ευχηθω καλα ταξιδια στο πλοιο και στους ναυτικους του.Ο Αγιος Νικολας στην πλωρη του.Επισης συνχαρητηρια στον Speekiller για τις φωτο :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Ασ μας δώσει κανένας καμιά φωτό απο το λιμάνι του Βαθύ αν είναι κάποιος απο εκεί

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο speedkiller για το όμορφο φωτορεπορτάζ σου... :Wink:

----------


## notias

ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ !!!

ΑΠΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ... ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ ..
ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙΤΑΙ  :Razz: 

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ «ΑΠΑΝΤΑΧΟΥ » ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ  :Wink: 

100_3423.JPG

100_3424.JPG

100_3426.JPG

100_3428.JPG

100_3433.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ !!!
> 
> ΑΠΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ... ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ ..
> ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙΤΑΙ 
> 
> ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ «ΑΠΑΝΤΑΧΟΥ » ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ 
> 
> 100_3423.JPG
> 
> ...


Ωραίος ο Νοτιάς!!!!:-DΝα σαι καλα φίλε μου!!!

----------


## mitilinios

Ευχαριστούμε για αυτό το πανέμορφο φωτορεπορτάζ. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Πάντως από πλευράς ταχύτητας για το παρθενικό ταξίδι πήγε τέλεια ο βάπορας.

----------


## nkr

Μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες επιστροφες.Μπραβο για το φωτορεπορταζ. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

H μεγαλύτερη επιστροφή ήταν αυτή.Δίχως αμφιβολία.Τελικά όλα γίνονται και όλα φτιάχνουν Μόνο η ανθρ΄πινη ζωή δεν φτίάχνει.Να είμαστε όλοι καλά να το χαιρόμαστε

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠ΄ΤΗ ΒΑΡΔΙΟΛΑ ΤΟΥ.
Pict1999135.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Να ειναι καλοταξιδο το βαπορι και ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟ!!!!!!!!

----------


## timios

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι μια μέρα πριν την αναχώρηση του, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Οι υπόλοιπες από το Βαθύ αφιερωμένες για τους fan του ''Μπάρμπα''

----------


## Speedkiller

> Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι μια μέρα πριν την αναχώρηση του, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Οι υπόλοιπες από το Βαθύ αφιερωμένες για τους fan του ''Μπάρμπα''


H τελευταία όλα τα λεφτα!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολυ φίλε μου!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι μια μέρα πριν την αναχώρηση του, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Οι υπόλοιπες από το Βαθύ αφιερωμένες για τους fan του ''Μπάρμπα''



_Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ...._

----------


## OLENI

ΑΨΟΓΕΣ ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ, ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ

----------


## nkr

Καταπληκτικη ανταποκριση αλλα του παει πιο πολυ το λιμανι της Χιου και της Μυτιληνης.

----------


## opelmanos

> Καταπληκτικη ανταποκριση αλλα του παει πιο πολυ το λιμανι της Χιου και της Μυτιληνης.


Oλα τα λιμάνια τα ομορφαίνει αυτό το πλοίο όπυ και να πάει

----------


## nickosps

1000 μπράβο που ξαναταξιδεύει το καράβι! Καλοτάξιδο να είναι!

----------


## DimitrisT

στις 14.00 ξανακούστηκε η γνώριμη κόρνα του Θεόφιλος στην Χίο όπου μπήκε σφυρίζοντας και το συνέχισε για αρκετά λεπτά,παρέμεινε στο λιμάνι 35 λεπτά .

----------


## DimitrisT

αφιερωμένες σε όλο το ναυτιλία και κυρίως στους Νελίτες

DSC01341.jpg

DSC01345.jpg

DSC01347.jpg

DSC01348.jpg

DSC01351.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

το πλοίο αναχωρεί σιγά σιγά

DSC01352.jpg

DSC01353.jpg

DSC01355.jpg

DSC01357.jpg

DSC01358.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό περίμενα για να απαντήσω... :Smile: Σορρυ που όλο εγώ γράφω αλλά είναι μεγάλη η χαρά κ δεν μπορώ να το κρύψω!!!*ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ* κ εγώ προσωπικώς!!!Αθάνατος ο βάπορας!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

αφήνοντα την Χίο και το λιμάνι .Εννοείται οτι όλες είναι αφιερωμένες σε όλο το ναυτιλία.

DSC01359.jpg

DSC01363.jpg

DSC01364.jpg

DSC01365.jpg

DSC01367.jpg

----------


## tasos_33

Μπραβο σου δημητρη πολι καλες.Απο την δυο και μετα σηγουρα ειναι απο μπουρτζι.Καλος μας ηρθε ο τεο παιδια. :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

χαίρομαι που σας αρέσουν ,ακρίβως φίλε Τάσο μπουρτζι .Η αλήθεια είναι οτι μας έλειψε,να είναι πάντα καλοτάξιδο και μακρυά από κακοτοπίες.

----------


## Giovanaut

Απανταχου νελιτες και λατρεις του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ...

Ευχομαι ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ μας να εχει καλα ταξιδια, γαληνιες θαλασσες στα φιλοξενα νερα του ΒΑιγαιου και ο Αγιος Νικολας παντα στο τιμονι του...

Εννοειται πως αυριο θα τον προυπαντησω οπως του πρεπει,(παλι κοπανα στα μαθηματικα...)

Αντε και με το καλο στην πατριδα Μυτιληνη....!!!

Περιμενουμε αναλυτικα ρεπορταζ....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Απανταχου νελιτες και λατρεις του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ...
> 
> Ευχομαι ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ μας να εχει καλα ταξιδια, γαληνιες θαλασσες στα φιλοξενα νερα του ΒΑιγαιου και ο Αγιος Νικολας παντα στο τιμονι του...
> 
> Εννοειται πως αυριο θα τον προυπαντησω οπως του πρεπει,(παλι κοπανα στα μαθηματικα...)
> 
> Αντε και με το καλο στην πατριδα Μυτιληνη....!!!
> 
> Περιμενουμε αναλυτικα ρεπορταζ....


Εννοείται πως θα πας....Δεν το συζητω...! :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dakis

παιδια το θεοφιλος σε κανενα 2ωρο θα ειναι μυτιληνη!!!

----------


## nkr

Ξαναγεμισε το λιμανι της Χιου με τον Βαποραρο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια για τις φωτο.Ετοιμαστε τις φωτογραφικες στο νησι μας.σε 20'' μπαινει μεσα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Λαε της Μυτιληνης θελω να δω κοινη φωτο του ΜΠΑΜΠΑ κατα την αφιξη και τις ΠΡΙΓΚΙΠΙΣΣΑΣ κατα την αναχωρηση... κοινη ωρα....

Επισης αναλυτικη περιγραφη....
Κανετρε οτι μπορειτε αδερφια...!!!

Ερε μεγαλες στιγμες.... με το καλο...

----------


## gpav

πάρτε μία ιδέα... αναμένω περισσότερες κατα την αναχώρηση του στις 19.00...

Ευχαριστώ την φίλη και συμφοιτήτρια Ελένη


od7gmt8cr0ohtawwe89b.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ
DSCN4457.JPG

DSCN4463.JPG

DSCN4466.JPG

----------


## gpav

Leo συγνώμη για το τέρας, δεν ξέρω να τις κόβω γι αυτό ακολουθούν οι επόμενες σε thumbnail...μεγαλώνουν για του ενδιαφερόμενους με κλικ  :Wink: 

Μπορεί να μην φαίνονται τόσο καλα μερικές λόγω των οικοδομών αλλά νομίζω κάνουν τη δουλεία τους... Αναμένουμε καλύτερες απο τους τυχερούς που κατάφεραν να πάνε στο λιμάνι!







Ας ευχαριστήσουμε κ πάλι την ελένη για τις φωτογραφίες της...
Όπως και εσένα φίλε nikosnasia, ειδικά για την τελευταία!

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ
> DSCN4457.JPG
> 
> DSCN4463.JPG
> 
> DSCN4466.JPG



Οπως ακριβώς το πες...Χωρίς σχόλια...Εξαιρετικός κ καλλιτέχνης... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

ΗΡΘΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥς 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39723Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39724 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39725Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39726

----------


## opelmanos

Η Συνέχεια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39728Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39729

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39730Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39731

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39732

----------


## Speedkiller

Να τος κ ο Μανος...Την στήσαμε στον φάρο ε? :Very Happy: Μπήκες μέσα?Τα κατάφερες????

----------


## opelmanos

Ανέβηκα και πάνω τελικά

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39733Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39734

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39735Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39736

----------


## opelmanos

Οχι μόνο μπήκα δεν άφησα γωνιά για γωνιά.Πιο άνετα απ'οτι περίμενα μπήκα οΑ λογιστής ήταν παλιός συνάδελφος μου ως και στη τσιμινιερα μπήκα και την πισίνα πήγα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39738Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39739

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39740Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39741

----------


## opelmanos

Φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό.Μέχρι τα κατάμπαρα εκεί που πλημηρισε πήγα.Συνεχίζω λοιπόν 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39743

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39744Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39745

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39746Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39747

----------


## gpav

> Οχι μόνο μπήκα δεν άφησα γωνιά για γωνιά.Πιο άνετα απ'οτι περίμενα μπήκα οΑ λογιστής ήταν παλιός συνάδελφος μου ως και στη τσιμινιερα μπήκα και την πισίνα πήγαΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 39738
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39739
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39740
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39741


Πραγματικά υπέροχες οι φωτπγραφίες σου φίλε μάνο... Θυμίστε μου η πισίνα σε ποίο deck είναι; είχε πάρει νερα; (δεν θυμάμαι αν το είχαμε ξαναπεί αλλά γιατί δεν την χρησιμοποιούν...; τι ρωτάω τώρα κ εγω...)

----------


## opelmanos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39749Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39750

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39751Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39752

----------


## opelmanos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39754

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39755Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39756

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39757Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39758

----------


## opelmanos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39759Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39761

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39762Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39763

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτές απο την αναχώρηση 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39764

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39765

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39766

----------


## Speedkiller

Να σαι καλα opelmanos!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε/ώ  πολύ για την πλήρη κάλυψη κ ανταπόκριση σου!!!¶ντε να παίρνουμε κ εμείς σειρά σιγά σιγά..... :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά άλλο να σας το λέω και άλλο να το βλέπετε.Η συγκίνηση ήταν πολύ μεγάλη.Τό έβλεπα και τσιμπιόμουν μήπως βλέπω όνειρο να ξυπνήσω.Ηταν αλήθεια όμως.Σαν να μην έγινε τόποτα όλα ήταν τέλεια.Έπρεπε να γίνουν κάτι σαν εγκαίνια για την επιστροφή του.Για μένα είναι το ωραιότερο καράβι στην Ελλάδα.Αντε και το χειμώνα να ξαναγυρίσει ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ.Αλήθεια για πόσο καιρό θα την κάνει αυτή τη γραμμή γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πεί?

----------


## douzoune

Περίμενα να σταματήσει αυτός ο υπέροχος καταιγισμός πανέμορφων φωτογραφιών για να γράψω. Προσωπικά να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους μας μετέφεραν πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες. timios από Πειραιά-Βαθύ, DimitrisT από Χίο, nikosnasia, gpav και οpelmanos από Μυτιλήνη.   Στην Λήμνο έχουμε ανταποκριτή;;  :Very Happy: 

Φίλε opelmanos νομίζω ότι έχει πάρει την γραμμή για 3 χρόνια τουλάχιστον. Όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας με διορθώσει.

----------


## opelmanos

ΟΙ ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλεύαν τελικά δεν έπαιρνε  ρεύμα απ'έξω:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## opelmanos

Πραγματικά από μέσα μοσχοβολούσε.Πεντακάθαρο Σαν να μην άλλαξε τίποτα. ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ FOR EVER

----------


## cpt babis

*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ** ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΥ*!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Πιστεύω και ελπίζω ότι θα επιστρέψει στη γραμμή του κάποτε.Αυτό  μας απασχολεί όλους. σκέφτομαι να κάνω έτηση να μπαρκάρω έστω σαν επίκουρος.Για τον ΤΕΟ δίνω τα πάντα.Αξίζει να φάω και την ζωή μου μέσα σ'αυτό Το νιώθω σαν δεύτερο σπίτι μου.

----------


## dakis

παιδια τι γραμμη θα εκτελει?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το εχουμε ξαναπει αλλα δεν πειραζει
ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ
ΚΑΒΑΛΑ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ
ΚΑΒΑΛΑ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΑΜΟΥ-ΑΓ,ΚΥΡΗΚΟΣ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ

----------


## dakis

> Το εχουμε ξαναπει αλλα δεν πειραζει
> ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ
> ΚΑΒΑΛΑ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΒΑΘΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ
> ΚΑΒΑΛΑ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΣΑΜΟΥ-ΑΓ,ΚΥΡΗΚΟΣ ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ


 sorry! thx.... να ρωτισω και κατι αλλο... τι εγινε με την υποθεση αυτη? αθωος ο καπετανιος? τωρα ειναι ο ιδιος?

----------


## opelmanos

Nάι είναι ο ίδιος ο καπετάνιος.Δεν έφτεγε και σε τίποτα εδώ που τα λέμε.Αυτό είναι παρελθόν πλέον οτι έγινε έγινε

----------


## dakis

ε πως δεν εφταιγε...... ποιος του ειπε να πει απο το στενο χιου - οινουσων.... γτ δεν πιγε κανονικα οπος ολοι!

----------


## Rocinante

> ε πως δεν εφταιγε...... ποιος του ειπε να πει απο το στενο χιου - οινουσων.... γτ δεν πιγε κανονικα οπος ολοι!


 Φιλε dakis καλοσωρισες στην παρεα μας.
Το θεμα αυτο το εχουμε ηδη εξαντλησει πιστευω το προηγουμενο καλοκαιρι και αν κανεις ενα κοπο να δεις τα παλια μηνυματα θα δεις οτι εχουν ακουστει πολλες αποψεις.
Αλλοστε το ατυχημα αυτο ηταν ισως το γεγονος του 2008 μαζι με το Ελυρος.

----------


## opelmanos

Χωρίς παρεγήγηση φίλε daki δεν νομίζω ότι λέει κάτι αυτό.Και σήμερα από το ίδιο στενό πέρασε.Δεν έχει πάντα αυτός την διακυβέρνηση του πλοίου όταν ταξιδεύει,αλλά οι αξιωματικοί γέφυρας .Ο καπετάνιος απλά χαράζει την πορεία στο χάρτη και αυτός ξέρει καλύτερα από εμας που απλά γράφουμε

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΩΣΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΗΡΘΕ. ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ Η HSW ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1992 ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ.

----------


## Nikos_V

Φωτο τραβηγμενες το Σαββατο 16 Μαιου ο ΤΕΟ αναμεσα Τηνο-Συρο σε απολυτη γαληνη....εξαιρετικα για τον Speedkiller τον Stefanop και για ολους εσας που αγαπατε το πλοιο!!!!;-)


P5160300_resize.JPG

P5160302_resize.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

ωραίος ο Νίκος.. κάνει θαύματα το μηχάνημα..

----------


## Leo

Τι κάνετε βρε ..... rocinante ντύσου καλού κακού ο Νικος δεν παίζεται  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . 

Σε λίγο πάντως να μας το στείλουνε και Τούρκοι φίλοι του ναυτιλία. Μπράβο σε όλους σας... Ευχαρσιτούμε για όλα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φωτο τραβηγμενες το Σαββατο 16 Μαιου ο ΤΕΟ αναμεσα Τηνο-Συρο σε απολυτη γαληνη....εξαιρετικα για τον Speedkiller τον Stefanop και για ολους εσας που αγαπατε το πλοιο!!!!;-)
> 
> 
> P5160300_resize.JPG
> 
> P5160302_resize.JPG


Nα σαι καλα Νίκο!!!Αυτό που με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα είναι πως σήμερα "ταξίδευαν" πολλοί μαζί με τον Θεόφιλο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια μπραβο σας για την πληρη ανταποκριση.....
Στη Λημνο αναμενεται στις 00.55 και μετα αναλαμβανουμε εμεις τη σκυταλη...
Πρωινη αφιξη στη Θεσσαλονικη....

Αντε με το καλο...

Καμια που να φαινονται τα αδερφακια υπαρχει...??

----------


## opelmanos

Να μια από το θέμα του ΦΑΙΔΡΑΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 39798

----------


## gtogias

> Παιδια μπραβο σας για την πληρη ανταποκριση.....
> Στη Λημνο αναμενεται στις 00.55 και μετα αναλαμβανουμε εμεις τη σκυταλη...
> Πρωινη αφιξη στη Θεσσαλονικη....
> 
> Αντε με το καλο...
> 
> Καμια που να φαινονται τα αδερφακια υπαρχει...??


¶λλη μια εδώ:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=84

----------


## kapas

> Να μια από το θέμα του ΦΑΙΔΡΑΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 39798


υπεροχη η φωτο με τα αδερφια!!!!;-)

----------


## Speedkiller

Mήπως εννοεί με το Μυτιλήνη δίπλα??? :Smile:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Να μια από το θέμα του ΦΑΙΔΡΑΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 39798




Φιλε Μανο ευχαριστω παρα πολυ....
αν και ως αδερφακια εννοουσα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ...
απο την σημερινη συναντηση στην πατριδα...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φιλε Μανο ευχαριστω παρα πολυ....
> αν και ως αδερφακια εννοουσα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ...
> απο την σημερινη συναντηση στην πατριδα...



δες εδώ....με υπογραφη *nikosnasia!!!*

----------


## Giovanaut

> δες εδώ....με υπογραφη *nikosnasia!!!*


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια και τους 2.....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λόγω του ότι απουσίαζα από Θεσσαλονίκη από την Παρασκευή το βράδυ και γύρισα πριν από καμιά ωρίτσα είδα τις φωτογραφίες σας και δεν έχω λόγια.. 
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!*
Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων ίσως πάω να τον επισκεφθώ αύριο εκτός απροόπτου..
Αν πάω θα σας ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες..  :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Στο πείσμα των σεισμών , στο πείσμα των λιμών,
στο πείσμα των εχτρών,στο πείσμα των δικών μου,
ανάντισα κρατήθηκα ψυχώθηκα κραταιώθηκα.
              από το ¶ξιον Εστί του Ο.ΕΛΥΤΗ.
DSCN4467.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ολες η φωτο καταπληκτικες...

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Να μια από το θέμα του ΦΑΙΔΡΑΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 39798


Ευχαριστω για την φωτο μου:roll:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΩΡΑ 17:40 
DSCN4463.JPG
ΩΡΑ 17:47
DSCN4483.JPG
ΩΡΑ 18:00
DSCN4489.JPG

----------


## OLENI

'Αξιος....

----------


## nkr

Αυτο παει να πει στηριξει στο καραβι που επεστρεψε.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σας ευχαριστω πολλι ολους για τιν ανταποκρισι που μου δοσατε απο ολα τα λμανια μπραβο σας :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Στις 9.50 περιπου σημερα το πρωι ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μας, περασε τα φαναρια του λιμανιου της Θεσσαλονικης για πρωτη φορα μετα το ατυχημα....

Η συγκινηση μεγαλη, ενω μεχρι και ο Θερμαικος ουρανος δακρυσε κατα τον καταπλου. Το πληρωμα γνωριμο αποτελουμενο απο τα καλα παιδια της εταιρειας....

Καλα ταξδια ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ......

φωτος...
theo5.JPG

theo6.JPG
ενω ακολουθουν και αλλες.....
φαναρι
εισοδος
μπαντα
στροφη

και παρεα με τον ΛΕΥΤΕΡΑΚΗ

----------


## .voyager

Όμορφες φώτος μα κι όμορφα λόγια.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίος....  :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Στις 9.50 περιπου σημερα το πρωι ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μας, περασε τα φαναρια του λιμανιου της Θεσσαλονικης για πρωτη φορα μετα το ατυχημα....
> 
> Η συγκινηση μεγαλη, ενω μεχρι και ο Θερμαικος ουρανος δακρυσε κατα τον καταπλου. Το πληρωμα γνωριμο αποτελουμενο απο τα καλα παιδια της εταιρειας....
> 
> Καλα ταξδια ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ......
> 
> φωτος...
> theo5.JPG
> 
> ...


γεια σου  giovanaut αρχηγε με τα ωραια σου,καλα που εισαι και εσυ και καλυπτεις το ρεπορταζ απο το λιμανι μας, :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Στις 9.50 περιπου σημερα το πρωι ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μας, περασε τα φαναρια του λιμανιου της Θεσσαλονικης για πρωτη φορα μετα το ατυχημα....
> 
> Η συγκινηση μεγαλη, ενω μεχρι και ο Θερμαικος ουρανος δακρυσε κατα τον καταπλου. Το πληρωμα γνωριμο αποτελουμενο απο τα καλα παιδια της εταιρειας....
> 
> Καλα ταξδια ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ......
> 
> φωτος...
> theo5.JPG
> 
> ...



Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και για την κάλυψη σου και που έκανες κ κοπάνα για τον Θεόφιλο!!!Να σαι καλά κ πάντα τέτοια για το βαπόρι μας!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια, για το ζηλο που δειξανε, ετσι ωστε να καλυψουμε με το καλυτερο δυνατο τροπο, την επανοδο του Μπαρμπα, στην ενεργο δραση.Μπραβο σε ολους!!!Speedkiller αξιζε η πρωινη αναμονη στο λιμανι.............Να σαι καλα.....;-);-)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Προ 20 λεπτών βγήκε από το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης ο γερο-Θεόφιλος..
Τράβηξα φωτογραφίες αλλά είναι αίσχος οπότε το αφήνουμε αυτό..
Πάντως πρέπει να φόρτωσε κόσμο από Θεσσαλονίκη γιατί είδα να αναβοσβήνουν μερικά φλάς..
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει λοιπόν..  :Cool:

----------


## Panos80

Παιδια καλημερα. Ακουσα τωρα το πρωι  στον Παπαδακη οτι ο Θεοφιλος τρακαρε στο λιμανι της Λημνου. Ακουσατε κατι;

----------


## scoufgian

> Παιδια καλημερα. Ακουσα τωρα το πρωι στον Παπαδακη οτι ο Θεοφιλος τρακαρε στο λιμανι της Λημνου. Ακουσατε κατι;


ηδη εχει ανοιχτει *θεμα* στις βλαβες πλοιων. θα μαθουμε και θα σας ενημερωσουμε. Παρακαλουμε ηρεμια

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μήπως θα κατέβει στον Πειραιά κενού επιβατών? Γιατί το βλέπω τώρα στο AIS, μόλις ξεκίνησε από Λήμνο...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μήπως θα κατέβει στον Πειραιά κενού επιβατών? Γιατί το βλέπω τώρα στο AIS, μόλις ξεκίνησε από Λήμνο...


Δεν έχει ξεκινήσει, στο αγκυροβολίο ανοιχτά του λιμανιού βρίσκεται!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δεν έχει ξεκινήσει, στο αγκυροβολίο ανοιχτά του λιμανιού βρίσκεται!


 Σωστά.. Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να χωράνε δύο βαπόρια στη Μύρινα..

----------


## gpav

προς τι αυτή η τρελή πορεία που φαίνεται στο AIS ?

----------


## passage

Παιδιά ας ευχηθούμε στο πλήρωμα και στην εταιρεία να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο μας πάει στην Καβάλα μετά από 12 χρόνια.Αναμένουμε φωτό

----------


## STRATHGOS

olokriro afieroma stin efimerida gia to sinban~~
http://www.emprosnet.gr/Current/?Ent...9-9c245a7c1f02

----------


## ndimitr93

> olokriro afieroma stin efimerida gia to sinban~~
> http://www.emprosnet.gr/Current/?Ent...9-9c245a7c1f02


Και το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ούτε που αναφέρεται!!!

----------


## gpav

> Και το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ούτε που αναφέρεται!!!


Απ'οτι έχω καταλάβει 2-3 χρόνια στη Μυτιλήνη δεν τους πολυνοίαζει κιόλας τους Μυτιληνιούς, παρόλο που έχει το όνομα του Ταξιάρχη... ϊσως επειδή δεν είναι Ε/Γ...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Και το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ούτε που αναφέρεται!!!


 to leei kai gia ta dio se ali efimerida!! edo
http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=45339

----------


## fotini86

Μετά από όλη αυτήν την αναστάτωση με τον Θεόφιλο το πλοίο ξεκίνησε σήμερα το πρωί και πάλι τα δρομολόγιά του από την Καβάλα. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τα νέα του theseanation.gr Η εταιρεία έχει ανακοινώσει και το πρόγραμμα μέχρι και την Κυριακή αφού από την Δευτέρα θα επανέλθει στο κανονικό πρόγραμμά του. 

Έτσι λοιπόν πολύ φασαρία και πολλά λόγια για το τίποτα ...  :Smile: 

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...dromologia.htm

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μετά από όλη αυτήν την αναστάτωση με τον Θεόφιλο το πλοίο ξεκίνησε σήμερα το πρωί και πάλι τα δρομολόγιά του από την Καβάλα. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τα νέα του theseanation.gr Η εταιρεία έχει ανακοινώσει και το πρόγραμμα μέχρι και την Κυριακή αφού από την Δευτέρα θα επανέλθει στο κανονικό πρόγραμμά του. 
> 
> Έτσι λοιπόν πολύ φασαρία και πολλά λόγια για το τίποτα ... 
> 
> http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...dromologia.htm



Ευχαριστούμε Φωτεινή!Πάνω που θα ρωτούσα τι γίνεται με το πλοίο!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αντε καλα ταξιδια.Να πουμε και τα χρονια πολλα στον Κωστα (speedkiller) οτι επιθυμεις φιλε. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Ετσι για το ξεκινημα παρτε μια φωτο απο την προχθεσινη αναχωρηση πριν την προσκρουση...

Και χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους Εορταζοντες....!!!

----------


## Leo

Χρόνια Πολλά στον Speedkiller. Εξαιρτεςικά γαι την γτιορτή του, η μεγάλη του αγάπη όπως ήταν στις 03.02.06.

PICT0406.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Eρχόμενο απο Καβάλα.Πρίν λίγο.Δε θα μπορούσα να το έχανα. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40300

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40301

----------


## Speedkiller

> Eρχόμενο απο Καβάλα.Πρίν λίγο.Δε θα μπορούσα να το έχανα.              Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40300
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40301



Μάνο είσαι θεός!!! :Surprised: Η πρώτη ιδίως ειναι super!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Αλλες 3 Αφιερωμένες στον Κώστα(SPEEDKILER)για την γιορτή του.

----------


## Speedkiller

Eυχαριστώ Μάνο!!! :Very Happy: Ό,τι επιθυμείς!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Και μια τελευταία απο το φουγάρο.Ατελείωτες ώρες είχα περάσει εκεί πάνω.Παίρνεις και μια ωραία μαστούρα πετρελαίου απο τους εξαερισμούς και δεν κρυώνεις ποτέ απο τον ζεστό αέρα που βγάζουν.Την νύχτα να πας είναι όλα τα λεφτά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40315

----------


## opelmanos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?Τώρα που έφυγε  μετά την Σάμο θα πάει στην Ρόδο?

----------


## mitilinios

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι?Τώρα που έφυγε  μετά την Σάμο θα πάει στην Ρόδο?



Όχι, θα ξαναεπιστρέψει Καβάλα.

----------


## opelmanos

Aυτή τη στιγμή Ο ΤΕΟ δεμένος για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή του στον ΑΓ ΚΥΡΗΚΟ Ικαρίας

----------


## Rimadio

> Aυτή τη στιγμή Ο ΤΕΟ δεμένος για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή του στον ΑΓ ΚΥΡΗΚΟ Ικαρίας


KANENAN DEN EXOUME APO EKEI NA MAS STEILEI KAMIA FOTO TOU??

Episis

Egw tora tha paw ston Praktora apo pou evgala to eisitirio gia na paw mitilini (thimizw oti imoun apo tous atixous pou apoklistikame sti LImno logo tis proskrousis tou sto "as to poume" limani tis Mirinas.

Mporw na tou zitisw ta lefta mou pisw? (afou de me pige pote mitilini telika TI WRA POU EPREPE NA PAW - efiga me allo meso)

----------


## Leo

*Εδώ* θα βρείς τι δικαιούσαι και τι δεν δικαιούσαι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γιατί είχα μία εντύπωση ότι ο Θεόφιλος πήγαινε συνέχεια (πριν το ατύχημα  πέρσυ) με 18-19 κόμβους? Συνέχεια τώρα τον παρακολουθώ με 16 - 16,5 κόμβους πάει.. Δεν υποτίθεται ότι θα πήγαινε ποιο γρήγορα?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάλλον παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και το δρομολόγιο το οποίο εκτελεί... ¶λλο μια γραμμή "φιλέτο" και άλλο άγονη...  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μάλλον παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και το δρομολόγιο το οποίο εκτελεί... ¶λλο μια γραμμή "φιλέτο" και άλλο άγονη...


 Είναι αυτό ή είναι μήπως λόγο του ότι επειδή καθόταν τόσους μήνες δεν τις πιέζουν τις μηχανές??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

> Είναι αυτό ή είναι μήπως λόγο του ότι επειδή καθόταν τόσους μήνες δεν τις πιέζουν τις μηχανές??


Δεν έχεις άδικο...  :Wink:  Και τα δύο μπορεί να παίζουν...  :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

To δεύτερο δεν πάιζει!Στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο το βαπόρι έπιασε απ όσο είδα 18-18.3 για πολύ ώρα!!!Προφανώς δεν βιάζονται για κάτι πλέον...Δεν είναι Χιος-Μυτιλήνη (μη επιδοτούμενη)...Επίσης Akis D είναι εσφαλμένη η αντίληψη σου ως προς το 18-19!Ο θεοφιλος κλασσικά απο17.5-18.5 πήγαινε!19 μόνο μια φορά τον έχω δει στη ζωή μου!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> .....Επίσης Akis D είναι εσφαλμένη η αντίληψη σου ως προς το 18-19!Ο θεοφιλος κλασσικά απο17.5-18.5 πήγαινε!19 μόνο μια φορά τον έχω δει στη ζωή μου!


.
Mάλλον την ίδια μέρα θα τον είδαμε που πήγε με 19..
το 18,5 το θυμάμαι.. απλά μου έκανε όντως εντύπωση τώρα που πηγαίνει με 16,5...

----------


## Speedkiller

> .
> Mάλλον την ίδια μέρα θα τον είδαμε που πήγε με 19..
> το 18,5 το θυμάμαι.. απλά μου έκανε όντως εντύπωση τώρα που πηγαίνει με 16,5...


Προσωπικά κ μένα με χαλάει γιατί έχει δυνατότητες το πλοίο...Δεν τις χρησιμοποιούν όμως... :Sad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Προσωπικά κ μένα με χαλάει γιατί έχει δυνατότητες το πλοίο...Δεν τις χρησιμοποιούν όμως...


Εκεί ήθελα να καταλήξω... Μ'έπιασες.. :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Οταν πηγαινε βεβαια πριν λιγες μερες 17,5-18+ μην ξεχναμε οτι ηταν αδειο και οσο να ναι του δινει 0,5 μιλι χαλαρα.Απο εκει και περα αφου του βγαινουν οι αφιξοαναχωρησεις δεν βρισκω τον λογο να το ανοιγουν και να ζοριζουν το πλοιο.Ας το αφησουν να βγαλει ηρεμα το καλοκαιρι, ετσι και αλλιως αμα βγαζει 18 και κατι μιλια καλα κανουν και το πανε με 16-17+ μιλια.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οταν πηγαινε βεβαια πριν λιγες μερες 17,5-18+ μην ξεχναμε οτι ηταν αδειο και οσο να ναι του δινει 0,5 μιλι χαλαρα.Απο εκει και περα αφου του βγαινουν οι αφιξοαναχωρησεις δεν βρισκω τον λογο να το ανοιγουν και να ζοριζουν το πλοιο.Ας το αφησουν να βγαλει ηρεμα το καλοκαιρι, ετσι και αλλιως αμα βγαζει 18 και κατι μιλια καλα κανουν και το πανε με 16-17+ μιλια.



Το χω δει να κατεβαίνει σχεδόν κενό απο Μυτιλήνη(ήταν ο αδερφός μου μέσα) και η ταχύτητα του δεν έπαιφτε κάτω απο 18.5 κ μάλιστα είχει χτυπήσει κ 19.5 παρακαλώ...:shock:Απλά δεν το ανοίγουν το βαπόρι...Βλέπε την δικία σου την ροδάνθη.. :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Στο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ τα χειρηστηρια του οταν παει με 16+ ειναι στο 9 απο το 15.Δηλαδη το δουλευουν στο 60%.Οταν το τσιμπανε και τα πανε τα χειρηστηρια στο 11 παει 17+, πανω απο 11 ομως δεν τα εχω δει:grin: ,και ετσι οπως το εχω κοψει βγαζει 18,5-19 μεγιστη.Για να μην βγαινω εκτος θεματος, οι μηχανικοι του ζωγραφου θα ειδαν στα δοκιμαστικα τι βγαζει και αναλογως το πανε.Κοιτανε και την καταναλωση αλλα και να ειναι απροβληματιστο το βαπορι γιατι μην ξεχναμε οτι τα κουρεψε ολα.Οτι μπορει ανα πασα στιγμη να βγαλει ο Θεοφιλος 17,5-18 μιλια μπορει, αλλα ποιος ο λογος ρε παιδια?Το ξαναλεω καλα κανουν και το πανε 16-17 για τους λογους που ειπα πιο πανω.

----------


## douzoune

θεωρητικά και σύμφωνα με τον σουηδό τα 21 μιλάκια τα έχει πάντως ο βάπορας. Τώρα το πόσα βγάζει τώρα μετά και από τόσα χρόνια δεν το ξέρω. Κακά τα ψέματα όμως με 16,16+ που το πάνε είναι λίγα. Και ειδικά στο ταξίδι από και προς Θεσσαλονίκη πάμε στις 15 ώρες ταξίδι(από και προς Μυτιλήνη). Μια αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα γύρω στα 17,5 πιστεύω ότι είναι ιδανική τόσο για την γραμμή όσο και για τα δεδομένα ενός καραβιού σαν τον Θεόφιλο.

----------


## marsant

> θεωρητικά και σύμφωνα με τον σουηδό τα 21 μιλάκια τα έχει πάντως ο βάπορας.


Με τπτ δεν εχει 21 αντε να εχει τωρα το πολυ 19.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Με τπτ δεν εχει 21 αντε να εχει τωρα το πολυ 19.


Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ...  :Wink: 
Αλλά τι μας νοιάζει?? Καλά ταξίδια να έχει ο γερο-ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ και ας πηγαίνει και με 16,5..  :Cool: 
Πάει αργά και το απολαμβάνει...

----------


## marsant

A μπραβο τωρα μιλατε σωστα τι κοιτατε ταχυτητες?Σε αυτα τα πλοια απολαμβανεις το ταξιδι δεν ειναι να κοιτας το ρολοι..Ας εχει καλα ταξιδια και απο εκει και περα 1 μιλι πανω 1 μιλι κατω δεν εχει σημασια.

----------


## douzoune

> A μπραβο τωρα μιλατε σωστα τι κοιτατε ταχυτητες?Σε αυτα τα πλοια απολαμβανεις το ταξιδι δεν ειναι να κοιτας το ρολοι..Ας εχει καλα ταξιδια και απο εκει και περα 1 μιλι πανω 1 μιλι κατω δεν εχει σημασια.


φίλε marsant προσωπικά μίλησα από την πλευρά ενός κοινού επιβάτη. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μείνω ακόμη και 24ωρο σε ταξίδι και ειδικά σε ΝΕΛόπλοιο. Έχω φάει με το κουτάλι τα 18ωρα της Μιλένας-Νταλιάνας για να επιστρέψω στην πατρίδα μου!!! Στις 15 θα κολλήσουμε;

----------


## marsant

> φίλε marsant προσωπικά μίλησα από την πλευρά ενός κοινού επιβάτη. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μείνω ακόμη και 24ωρο σε ταξίδι και ειδικά σε ΝΕΛόπλοιο. Έχω φάει με το κουτάλι τα 18ωρα της Μιλένας-Νταλιάνας για να επιστρέψω στην πατρίδα μου!!!


Εισαι με την βουλα καραβολατρης αφου εχεις ταξιδεψει με Μιλενονταλιανο :Very Happy: .Τα εχεις δει ολα τοτε φιλε douzoune:lol:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Έχω φάει με το κουτάλι τα 18ωρα της Μιλένας-Νταλιάνας για να επιστρέψω στην πατρίδα μου!!! Στις 15 θα κολλήσουμε;


Αυτές τις δύο "γριές" αν τις πετύχει ο ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ στο δρόμο του, ανάβει αριστερό φλας και τις προσπερνάει σαν να είναι σταματημένες..  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Το πλοίο ναυλώθηκε απο το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου ώστε να κάνει ένα δρομολόγιο από Ρόδο και Σάμο μετ επιστροφής (ενδεχομένως να περάσει και απο Χιο, αν δώσει το οκ το λιμεναρχείο) και θα μεταφέρει αποκλειστικα φοιτητές του πανεπιστημίου στη Μυτιλήνη όπου 25-30 Μαίου είναι η πολιτιστική εβδομάδα. 
> Οπότε αργά η γρήγορα έρχεται...


Tελικά θα πάει Ρόδο ο Μπάρμπας? Ισχύει η είδηση αυτή?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Tελικά θα πάει Ρόδο ο Μπάρμπας? Ισχύει η είδηση αυτή?


Mάλλον πως όχι γιατί στο site του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου, αναφέρει ότι  σήμερα είναι η άφιξη των φοιτητών για την πολιτιστική εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Kαλύτερα γιατί θα το ρημάζαν το πλοίο.

----------


## opelmanos

Δίστυχώς όμως είχε 700 φοιτητές από το Βαθύ και απ' οτι μου είπαν έπεσε πολύ ξύλο μεταξύ τους.Και μου είπαν και το διαπίστωσα οτί καναν ζημιές κάποιοι ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ.Ξηλώσαν οροφές στα 900 άρια.Και για το λόγου το αληθές.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40563

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40564Εχει να πει κανείς κάτι για όλα αυτά ?

----------


## moutsokwstas

δειγματα της παιδειας μας ειναι αυτα, αν μπορουσαν θα εκαναν και χειροτερα οι βαρβαροι. ας τους κοψει ενα προστιμο το λιμεναρχειο αν τους εχουν εντοπισει μελη του πληρωματος την ωρα τον καταστροφων.

----------


## douzoune

Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον Μάνο για την ανταπόκριση από την πανέμορφη πατρίδα. Τώρα για τους ανεγκέφαλους τι να πει κανείς....Αξίζουν "συγχαρητήρια". Κατά τα άλλα μετέβησαν στην Μυτιλήνη για την πολιτιστική εβδομάδα. Έδειξαν τον πολιτισμό τους για ακόμη μια φορά....

----------


## opelmanos

Tι να πώ νευρίασα απίστευτα όταν τα είδα. Πραγματικά ΧΑΛΑΣΤΙΚΑ.Τι τους φταίει το καράβι?Πρέπει να μπεί ασφάλεια στα πλοία(καμιά 10 αριά secyriti)να με γκλόπς και ρόπαλα και με περιπολίες σε όλο το πλοίο να επιβάλουν την τάξη και την ασφάλεια).Δε μπορεί ο καθένας να καταστρέφει τις ξένες περιουσίες.ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ είναι αμαρτία και απ'το Θεό.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Tι να πώ νευρίασα απίστευτα όταν τα είδα. Πραγματικά ΧΑΛΑΣΤΙΚΑ.Τι τους φταίει το καράβι?Πρέπει να μπεί ασφάλεια στα πλοία(καμιά 10 αριά secyriti)να με γκλόπς και ρόπαλα και με περιπολίες σε όλο το πλοίο να επιβάλουν την τάξη και την ασφάλεια).Δε μπορεί ο καθένας να καταστρέφει τις ξένες περιουσίες.ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ είναι αμαρτία και απ'το Θεό.


Όταν βάλαν όμως security στην ΑΝΕΚ ξεσηκώθηκαν κάποιοι και έκαναν "μύνηση"...... :Mad:

----------


## opelmanos

> Όταν βάλαν όμως security στην ΑΝΕΚ ξεσηκώθηκαν κάποιοι και έκαναν "μύνηση"......


Ποιοί και σε ποιούς έκαναν μύνηση?

----------


## scoufgian

βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος αλλα security υπαρχουν σε πλοια και ιδιαιτερα στις γραμμες της Αδριατικης

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δίστυχώς όμως είχε 700 φοιτητές από το Βαθύ και απ' οτι μου είπαν έπεσε πολύ ξύλο μεταξύ τους.Και μου είπαν και το διαπίστωσα οτί καναν ζημιές κάποιοι ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ.Ξηλώσαν οροφές στα 900 άρια.Και για το λόγου το αληθές.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40563
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40564Εχει να πει κανείς κάτι για όλα αυτά ?



Nα τα πιάσουν κ να τα ............. τα κωλόπαιδα!!!Αυτό έχω να πω...Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτος και την ενημέρωση Μάνο!!!Είσαι πάντα παρών!!! :Smile:

----------


## DimitrisT

17/5/2009 στην Χίο. Η 1η φωτο επειδή ξέρω οτι σας αρέσει η τσιμινιέρα του

----------


## DimitrisT

Λιμάνι Χίου

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση 17/5

----------


## opelmanos

> 17/5/2009 στην Χίο. Η 1η φωτο επειδή ξέρω οτι σας αρέσει η τσιμινιέρα του


Θέλει βάψιμο απ'οτι είδα και χτές από κοντά.Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτό

----------


## gtogias

Ο teo στη δεύτερη δεκαετία της καρριέρας του ως Abel Tasman:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3996754...7603130988613/

----------


## Giovanaut

Mπραβο....!!!

Επι τη ευκαιρια να ρωτησω και κατι...

Γνωριζει κανεις τι δρομολογια εκτελουσε κατα τη διετια 1994-1995, οταν ανηκε στο δυναμικο του Βεντουρη, με το ονομα POLLUX...???

----------


## Νικόλας

> Mπραβο....!!!
> 
> Επι τη ευκαιρια να ρωτησω και κατι...
> 
> Γνωριζει κανεις τι δρομολογια εκτελουσε κατα τη διετια 1994-1995, οταν ανηκε στο δυναμικο του Βεντουρη, με το ονομα POLLUX...???


ηγουμενίτσα ιταλία αν δεν κάνω λάθος 
αχ ωραίες εποχές ζούσε τότε το πλοίο (απ ότι έχω ακούσει ) :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Δηλαδή το αυθαίρετο δεν χτίστηκε στην Ελλάδα?  Αχα.... :Razz: :lol: Μην μας λένε μόνο εμάς παράνομους...:lol:

----------


## dakis

paidia kamia foto sto simeio pou trakare exoume???

----------


## Giovanaut

> ηγουμενίτσα ιταλία αν δεν κάνω λάθος 
> αχ ωραίες εποχές ζούσε τότε το πλοίο (απ ότι έχω ακούσει )


Eυχαριστω για την αμεση ενημερωση, Νικολα....
Οντως ωραιες και ειδικα για εκεινη την εποχη....!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΣΑΝ ABEL TASMAN ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ,ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑΣ 884 ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ.
Pict2008238.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΣΑΝ ABEL TASMAN ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ,ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑΣ 884 ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ.
> Pict2008238.JPG


Nα το ξέρω να προσέχω όταν πάω σε αυτή τη καμπίνα να μην την ανοίξεις!!:lol::lol::lol:.Ωραίος φίλε

----------


## Rimadio

> paidia kamia foto sto simeio pou trakare exoume???


Distixws den me afisan sti Limno to limenarxeio na vgalw foto... :Sad:

----------


## nkr

Πως πηγαινει απο αποψη κινησης?

----------


## Giovanaut

> kamia anakenisi sto ploio exoun kani i mpa??


Αν εξαιρεσει κανεις τις καμπινες κατω απο το γκαραζ που υπεστησαν ζημιες κατα την προσκρουση, οι οποιες εγιναν του κουτιου, δεν εγινε καποια ιδιαιτερη ανακαινηση η αλλαγη....

----------


## gpav

> Δίστυχώς όμως είχε 700 φοιτητές από το Βαθύ και απ' οτι μου είπαν έπεσε πολύ ξύλο μεταξύ τους.Και μου είπαν και το διαπίστωσα οτί καναν ζημιές κάποιοι ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ.Ξηλώσαν οροφές στα 900 άρια.Και για το λόγου το αληθές.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40563
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40564Εχει να πει κανείς κάτι για όλα αυτά ?


γαιδούρια... οτι και να πεις είναι λίγο... θα καταλάβεις βέβαια οτι πρόκειται για συγκεκριμένα μεμονομένα περιστατικα, από αυτά που ρημαζουν το βαθύ συνέχεια κ ηρθαν και ρήμαξαν το πανεπιστήμιο εδώ στη μυτιληνη με αναρχικα συνθηματα στους τοίχους και τα λοιπα "ιδεολογικά" τους... οι απολιτιστοι... Και παρακαλω, μην τους μειώνεις όλους... κ εγω και πολλοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα είμαστε φοιτητές και όχι μόνο δεν προκαλούμε καταστροφές αλλα απεναντίας, δίνουμε ψωμί στα νησία, στα πλοία και τους ναυτικούς όλο το χρόνο... 
εν πάσει περιπτώσει θα έπρεπε να τους πιάσουν και να τους δώσουν σηκωτούς στην αστυνομία/λιμενικό η οποιον πρέπει... αυτό που εκαναν είναι φθορα ξένης περιουσίας και ασχέτως αν είναι μεγάλης ή μικρής έκτασης οφειλει τιμωρία για λόγους παραδειγματισμού και συμμόρφωσης... (αν κ δεν πιστεω οτι ξηλώσανε τα ταβάνια επειδη πλακώθηκαν...μαλλον εξ'επιτηδες το εκαναν...)

πάντως σε απάντηση της ερωτησης σου, όχι φίλε μου, τελικά δεν πήγε ρόδο... πήραν οι φοιτητές(φοιτητριες κατα 95% ...) της γραμμης πλοίο για σάμο και από σάμο πήραν το θεόφιλο... πολύ ταλαιπωρήθηκαν... το γιατί δεν το γνωριζώ προσωπικα.

----------


## STRATHGOS

makala i kampines kato apo to gkaraz exoun apagoreuti kai ξeri kaneis pote girnane i fitites tou ploiou theofilou nomizo aurio e?? :Confused:

----------


## gpav

δεν νομίζω να απαγορεύτηκαν, απλώς δεν θέλουν προληπτικά ή για λόγους φόβου των επιβατών να τις χρησιμοποιήσουν. Γιατί το λες αυτο; εκει τους έβαλαν τους φοιτητές; νομιζω σημερα σαββατο γυρνανε

----------


## Speedkiller

Moυ φαίνεται ή οι αλυσίδες απ τις άγκυρες έχουν γδάρει τη μπογία??

----------


## opelmanos

> Moυ φαίνεται ή οι αλυσίδες απ τις άγκυρες έχουν γδάρει τη μπογία??


Δε σου φαίνεται. Ετσι είναι όπως το είπες

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι της Χίου στις 17/5

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι της Χίου στις 17/5


Αυτή η φωτό ήταν απ'το πρώτο ταξίδι

----------


## DimitrisT

ακριβώς φίλε opelmanos απλά την ανέβασα και στην γκαλερι

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αυτες ειναι φωτο ρε κωστη...και κατι αλλο που ειδατε γκαζομενο το θεοφιλο με 17,2 ? Διαφερει πολυ απο το 16,8 η 17 που το βλεπουμε ?τεσπα...καλο μηνα κι ολας.:lol:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτες ειναι φωτο ρε κωστη...και κατι αλλο που ειδατε γκαζομενο το θεοφιλο με 17,2 ? Διαφερει πολυ απο το 16,8 η 17 που το βλεπουμε ?τεσπα...καλο μηνα κι ολας.:lol:


Προχτές στο Θερμαικό πηγαίνοντας για την συμπρωτεύουσα εξω από τη Χαλκιδική

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Προχτές στο Θερμαικό πηγαίνοντας για την συμπρωτεύουσα εξω από τη Χαλκιδική


 Kαι λίγο μετά που ξεκίνησε από τη Λήμνο..

----------


## sylver23

Aλλο σας λεει ο theofilos ship..
Το 17.2 δεν διαφερει απο το 16.8 και το 17 των προηγουμενων ημερων.Μην κολλαμε στις δεκαδες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Θεοφιλος* ... 
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ejp ath3.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

αποστραπτων εδω ο τεο, πιο λευκος και καθαρος δεν γινεται.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> F/B *Θεοφιλος* ... 
> Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ


Apollon, μηπως υπαρχει χρονολογια ευκαιρη?

----------


## Giovanaut

Kαλημερα σε ολους μετα απο μια εβδομαδα...!!!
Το προηγουμενο Σαβ/κο εκανα ενα συντομο ταξιδακι για τη Λημνο(καιρο αναβαλλοταν λογω ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ)....

Κατεβηκα με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και επεστρεψα Δευτερα με τον ΤΕΟ μας...
Και τα δυο ταξιδια υπεροχα, αλλα με τον ΤΕΟ κατι παραπανω....!!!

Ειχα την τιμη και τυχη να φιλοξενηθω στη γεφυρα του πλοιου απο το ευγενεστατο πληρωμα του κατα τον αποπλου και να απολαυσω το βραδυ μου στα υπεροχα καταστρωματα του...!!!

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα μελη του πληρωματος 
και ευχες για καλα ταξιδια, ηρεμους καιρους και γαληνιες θαλασσες....

----------


## DimitrisT

Ο Θεόφιλος αναχωρώντας από τη Χίο στις 17/5

----------


## opelmanos

Εποιασε σήμερα το πλοίο στο Καρλόβασι?Γιατί απ΄την πορεία που είδα δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.Μήπως λόγω καιρού?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εποιασε σήμερα το πλοίο στο Καρλόβασι?Γιατί απ΄την πορεία που είδα δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο.Μήπως λόγω καιρού?


Φιλε μου το AIS εδώ και 2 ώρες έχει πρόβλημα και μόλις τώρα επανήλθε...απλώς δεν έχουν καταγραφεί τα στίγματά του!! :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Kαλημερα σε ολους μετα απο μια εβδομαδα...!!!
> Το προηγουμενο Σαβ/κο εκανα ενα συντομο ταξιδακι για τη Λημνο(καιρο αναβαλλοταν λογω ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ)....
> 
> Κατεβηκα με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και επεστρεψα Δευτερα με τον ΤΕΟ μας...
> Και τα δυο ταξιδια υπεροχα, αλλα με τον ΤΕΟ κατι παραπανω....!!!
> 
> Ειχα την τιμη και τυχη να φιλοξενηθω στη γεφυρα του πλοιου απο το ευγενεστατο πληρωμα του κατα τον αποπλου και να απολαυσω το βραδυ μου στα υπεροχα καταστρωματα του...!!!
> 
> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολα τα μελη του πληρωματος 
> και ευχες για καλα ταξιδια, ηρεμους καιρους και γαληνιες θαλασσες....


 Αυτό πρέπει να το πούμε,αυτή τη στιγμή το πλήρωμα του ΤΕΟ είναι από τα καλύτερα ειδικά σαν ομοιογένεια,συνεργασία και φιλικές σχέσεις.Καλά ταξίδια σε όλα τα παιδιά. :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> F/B *Θεοφιλος* ... 
> Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> ejp ath3.jpg


Κοιτα ομορφια..και τωρα..η λαδομπογια :Mad:  και thanx  για την κατανοηση κ.sylver με καλυψες

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδες....
Εδω εχω τρεις φωτο του ΤΕΟ, απο το προσφατο μου ταξιδι στη Λημνο...
Σ αυτη φαινεται ο βαπορας απο τον Αγιο Νικολα, 15 λεπτα πριν απο την αναχωρηση μας...
teo.JPG

Ενω σ αυτες βρισκομαστε στον Θερμαικο λιγο πριν φτασουμε στη Θεσσαλονικη...
teo2.JPG
teo3.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> Παιδες....
> Εδω εχω τρεις φωτο του ΤΕΟ, απο το προσφατο μου ταξιδι στη Λημνο...
> Σ αυτη φαινεται ο βαπορας απο τον Αγιο Νικολα, 15 λεπτα πριν απο την αναχωρηση μας...
> teo.JPG
> 
> Ενω σ αυτες βρισκομαστε στον Θερμαικο λιγο πριν φτασουμε στη Θεσσαλονικη...
> teo2.JPG
> teo3.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη!!!
Aντε να περάσει ο καιρός να πιάσω και γω σειρά... :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Βλέπω της τελευταίας στιγμής....δεκαπέντε λεπτά πριν αναχωρήσει..........:lol:
Αυτή η δέυτερη είναι πολύ ταξιδιάρικη..... :Wink: 
Κώστα, με το καλό να πας....και να γυρίσεις φυσικά με....αρκετό υλικό!:mrgreen:

----------


## waterman

Καβάλα by night

n897745014_7106564_4720508.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Βλέπω της τελευταίας στιγμής....δεκαπέντε λεπτά πριν αναχωρήσει..........:lol:
> Αυτή η δέυτερη είναι πολύ ταξιδιάρικη.....
> Κώστα, με το καλό να πας....και να γυρίσεις φυσικά με....αρκετό υλικό!:mrgreen:



Βλεπετε τι κανω για τους τρελονελιτες και οχι μονο....
Ας ειναι καλα το φιλαρακι μου που με κατεβασε με το μηχανακι
Εριξα βολτες εκεινη την μερα....!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καβάλα by night


Πολυ ομορφη η φωτο απο την κουκλαρα την πατριδα μου και τον γοη ΤΕΟ...

Συντομα θ ανεβασω κι εγω..... καθως βρεθηκα εκει το τετραημερο...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Καποιες απο τις πιο φορτισμενες στιγμες μου εζησα την προηγουμενη Παρασκευη στην Πατριδα μου οταν μετα απο περιπου 12 χρονια ξαναειδα τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ να στολιζει το λιμανι μας.....

Η πλανευτρα και κουκλα του βορρα Καβαλα, μαζι με τον αρχοντα, θαλασσο-βασιλια, ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ, εφτιαχναν ενα υπεροχο σκηνικο που σε πλανευε...!!!

Ζουμε μεγαλες στιγμες...!!!
Καλο Καλοκαιρι σε ολους....

καποιες φωτο εδω....
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-ΚΑΒΑΛΑ
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ

teo-bow.JPG
teo-stern.JPG
teo-cross.JPG

Απο εκει και το avatar μου...

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΙΣ 7/6/2009 , ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΜΟΛΥΒΟ.
DSCN4580.JPG

DSCN4588.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλος στη Χίο .
Είσοδος στο λιμάνι 
DSCF0410.jpg

DSCF0411.jpg

DSCF0412.jpg

DSCF0413.jpg

DSCF0416.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μανούβρα στο λιμάνι 
DSCF0417.jpg

DSCF0418.jpg

DSCF0420.jpg

Δεμένο στο λιμάνι φωτο από το λιμενοβραχίωνα 
DSCF0423.jpg

DSCF0425.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0426.jpg

DSCF0427.jpg

DSCF0428.jpg

DSCF0429.jpg

DSCF0430.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο αναχωρεί σιγά σιγά από το λιμάνι 
DSCF0431.jpg

DSCF0432.jpg

DSCF0433.jpg

DSCF0434.jpg

DSCF0436.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι
DSCF0437.jpg

DSCF0438.jpg

DSCF0439.jpg

DSCF0440.jpg

DSCF0441.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0442.jpg

DSCF0443.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Πολύ όμορφες φωτό.Ευχαριστούμε για το πλούσιο ρεπορτάζ.Μπήκα και σήμερα μέσα στο πλοίο.Αυτό που μου έκανε αρνητική εντύπωση ,ήταν οτι στις καμπινες στο ύψος της ρεσεψιόν στα 800 άρια και σε πολλά άλλα σημεία του πλοίου επικρατούσε ζέστη και πολύ έντονη μυρωδιά πετρελαίου που καθόταν στα πνευμόνια σου.Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πεί που οφείλεται αυτό(να μυρίζει δηλ εντονα πετρέλαιο το εσωτερικό ενός πλοίου)?Το θετικό ήταν οτι οι ζημιές που προκάλεσαν οι φοιτητες στα 900αρια πρίν 3 εβδομάδες αποκαταστάθηκαν και είναι σαν καινούργιο εκείνο το σημείο που σας είχα δείξει με τις φωτο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια κατάπλωρη του Θεόφιλου και μια ξεκινώντας τις μανούβρες

----------


## DimitrisT

Καρέ Καρέ η σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο φωτο από το λιμενοβραχίωνα με τον πράσινο φάρο.
Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι 
DSCF0490.jpg

DSCF0491.jpg

DSCF0492.jpg

DSCF0493.jpg

DSCF0494.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Έχοντας μπει στο λιμάνι
DSCF0496.jpg
DSCF0498.jpg
DSCF0499.jpg

Ξεκινώντας τις μανούβρες
DSCF0500.jpg
DSCF0501.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μανούβρες (συνέχεια)
DSCF0503.jpg

DSCF0504.jpg

DSCF0505.jpg

DSCF0506.jpg

DSCF0507.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0508.jpg

DSCF0509.jpg

DSCF0510.jpg

DSCF0512.jpg

DSCF0513.jpg

----------


## nkr

Καταπληκτικο φωτορεπορταζ απο την Χιο μπραβο φιλε.

----------


## DimitrisT

14/6 αναχώρηση του Θεόφιλου  από τη Χίο .Βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι
ακολουθώντας πορεία προς Λέσβο .
Χτεσινές (πια) φωτο από Χίο εικόνα1 εικόνα2 .

----------


## nikosnasia

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ (ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ) ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.
ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΑΠΌ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΥΠΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΗΚΕ.
ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΒΑΦΑ,ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΙΧΑΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ,ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ (ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ Νο 23) ΜΕ ΤΙΜΗ 80 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΘΕΙ ΟΙ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ.
ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ.
ΟΙ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ RECEPTION ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΘΕΙ.
ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ.
Α! ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ.
DSCN4524.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ (ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ) ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.
> ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΑΠΌ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΥΠΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΗΚΕ.
> ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΒΑΦΑ,ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΙΧΑΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ,ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ (ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ Νο 23) ΜΕ ΤΙΜΗ 80 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΘΕΙ ΟΙ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ.
> ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ.
> ΟΙ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ RECEPTION ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΘΕΙ.
> ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ.
> Α! ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ.
> DSCN4524.JPG


Ακριβως δηλαδη οπως ηταν στον πειραια οταν μπηκα μεσα πριν φυγει.ΑΙΣΧΟΣ...

----------


## opelmanos

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ (ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ) ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.
> ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 7 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ ΑΠΌ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΥΠΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΥΠΟΒΑΘΜΙΣΤΗΚΕ.
> ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΑΒΑΦΑ,ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΙΧΑΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ,ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ (ΕΙΧΑ ΤΗΝ Νο 23) ΜΕ ΤΙΜΗ 80 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΘΕΙ ΟΙ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ.
> ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕΣ.
> ΟΙ ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ RECEPTION ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΘΕΙ.
> ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ.
> Α! ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑ.
> DSCN4524.JPG


Oντως κακά τα ψέμματα το πλοίο έχει υποβαθμιστεί αρκετά σε θέματα πολυτέλειας.Από το 1999 που ήταν οι μεγάλες δόξες του έχουν αλλάξει πολλά πράγματα.Που η τραπεζαρία που γέμιζε κόσμο σε κάθε ταξίδι :Sad: που η αξεπέραστη καθαριότητα που έμπενες και ένιωθες οτί ήταν ποιό καθαρό και από το σπίτι σου χωρίς κανένα ίχνος μυρωδιάς πετρελαίου?Τα πάντα γυαλίζαν και καθαριζόταν συνέχεια απο τα μέλη του πληρώματος.Τα καταστρώματα φρεσκοβαμένα χωρίς κανένα ίχνος σκουριάςΠου οι εκδρομές που διοργάνωνε κάθε Πάσχα? Εφευγε Μ ΠΕΜΤΗ και επέτρεφε Λ.ΤΡΙΤΗ στη ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ  :Sad: εποχές που δύσκολα θα ξαναέρθουν για το πλοίο.Τα σκέφτομαι και θλίβομαι γιατί το αγαπώ πολύ και έχω μόνο όμορφες αναμνήσεις.Εχω αναφέρει και σε προηγούμενο πόστ για το ταξίδι στη Τήνο που έκανα σαν σήμερα 17 Ιούνη το 2000 στη Τήνο και από τον αέρα δεν μπορούσαμε να δέσουμε και γυρίσαμε πίσω.Πέρασαν 9 χρόνια από τότε :Sad: Και τι δεν θα δινα να γυρνούσα το χρόνο πίσω.Αξίζει καλύτερη μοίρα αυτό το πλοίο

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο καθής φίλε μου έχει δικαίωμα σε μια καλύτερη μοίρα, το θέμα όμως πάντα είναι ποιος του την καθορίζει... Το καράβι αυτό πήγε και γύρισε αυτό να θυμάσαι πάντα ! Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που το βλέπω να ταξιδεύει ! Ας το πάρουμε όμως απόφαση ότι δεν κάνουμε λόγο για τις ίδιες συνθήκες, τα ίδια δεδομένα με το 1999, μιλάμε για μια δεκαετία ! Μην κάνουμε λες και μιλάμε για χθες ! 


Δείτε το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο κι όχι μισοάδειο...

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια από τις καλύτερες λήψης (που έχω κανει) του Θεόφιλου μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## opelmanos

Πρωινή άφιξη του ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑ ερχόμενος από Καβάλα.Πρωί πρωί έτρεχα στα λιμάνια με τη ψηφιακή στο χέρι:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44431

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44433

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44434

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44436

----------


## opelmanos

Tο Θεόφιλος στο Βόλο:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44482

----------


## opelmanos

Αλλες 2 φωτό από το λιμάνι του Βόλου πέρυσι το πάσχα:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44483

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44484

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστούμε !! Παράξενο ομως που έδεσε εκει και όχι στον επιβατικο προβλήτα .

----------


## nikosnasia

> Ο καθής φίλε μου έχει δικαίωμα σε μια καλύτερη μοίρα, το θέμα όμως πάντα είναι ποιος του την καθορίζει... Το καράβι αυτό πήγε και γύρισε αυτό να θυμάσαι πάντα ! Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που το βλέπω να ταξιδεύει ! Ας το πάρουμε όμως απόφαση ότι δεν κάνουμε λόγο για τις ίδιες συνθήκες, τα ίδια δεδομένα με το 1999, μιλάμε για μια δεκαετία ! Μην κάνουμε λες και μιλάμε για χθες ! 
> 
> 
> Δείτε το ποτήρι μισογεμάτο κι όχι μισοάδειο...


Δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να βλέπουμε το ποτήρι αλλά το ποτήρι αυτό το βλέπουν μόνο οι κάτοικοι της Λέσβου ,της Χίου,  της Σάμου, της Λήμνου. Οι Κρητικοί,οι Κυκλαδίτες (Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τους ανθρώπους ίσα ίσα τους χαίρομαι) έχουν πλοία γρήγορα καινούργια πολυτέλέστατα. Εμείς τρεις Αίολους βγάλαμε ο ένας είναι στην αραπιά και οι άλλοι δυό στις Κυκλάδες. Ενα Μύκονος στην αρχή κι ένα Χίος μετά μας πάνε βόλτες για να περνάμε ωραία.Αν ταξιδεύεις συνέχεια στην γραμμή και οχι σαν τουρίστας μια στα  τόσα θα δεις ότι , ότι συνέβαινε το 1960 συμβαίνει και σήμερα. Το κέρδος των εφοπλιστών κυβερνά και θα κυβερνά για πολύ ακόμα. Δείτε σε τι κατάσταση ήταν τα πλοία επί της ΝΕΛ και σε τι κατάσταση είναι επί ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΟΝΕΛ.Ως πότε θα παίζουν με τα νησιά μας .¶λλαξε τίποτα για μένα τον επιβάτη στην γραμμή μετά την κατάργηση του μονοπωλείου της ΝΕΛ ή μήπως πέσαν οι τιμές των ναύλων τώρα που μπήκε η HSW και η ΑΝΕΚ Ξέρετε τιμές ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ - ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ σε δίκληνη με αυτοκίνητο με ΝΕΛ 270 ¤ επιστροφή από ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ με HSW σε κάθισμα (ΙΩΝΙΑ) (καμπίνα δεν υπάρχει) και το αυτοκίνητο 239 ¤ και από τις 8 το βράδυ μέχρι τις 6:30 το πρωι καθιστός σε μια καρέκλα άνεταααααααα. Εμείς δηλαδή για να ξεκινήσουμε πχ να πάμε διακοπές είμαστε από χέρι χαμένοι 500 ¤. Πως πρέπει να βλέπουμε το ποτήρι επιτέλους ;

----------


## opelmanos

O Μπάρμας στην ΣΟΥΔΑ 11-04-2004:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44705

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44706

----------


## opelmanos

ΣΟΥΔΑ συνέχεια:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44707Παρέα με το Μπλού σταρ 2

----------


## MILTIADIS

ειχε παει ο μπαρμπας στη σουδα??που ηταν τοτε ο ndimitr93 και ο konigi?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: μας εστειλες opelmanos!! :Smile: σπανιο ντοκουμεντο..

----------


## opelmanos

Nαι είχαμε πάει εκδρομή για πάσχα το 2004 ορίστε και μία από το Ηράκλειο την προηγούμενη μέρα.Ημουν μέσα σαν επιβάτης.Στο Ηράκλειο
\Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44710

----------


## ndimitr93

Παιδιά έχω πέσει από τα σύννεφα!!!!!!!!! Τι ήταν αυτή η βόμβα???? Ήρθε ο μπάρμπας και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι??? Και το Blue Star 2 μαζί??? Πραγματικά δεν το πιστεύω!!!!!!!!! Κώστα εσύ το θυμάσαι????

----------


## kapas

> Παιδιά έχω πέσει από τα σύννεφα!!!!!!!!! Τι ήταν αυτή η βόμβα???? Ήρθε ο μπάρμπας και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι??? Και το Blue Star 2 μαζί??? Πραγματικά δεν το πιστεύω!!!!!!!!! Κώστα εσύ το θυμάσαι????


 νικο, το bs2 εκανε δρομολογια εκεινη την περιοδο στα χανια οπως και το 1 την επομενη χρονια :Wink:  το θυμαμαι γτ ειχα ταξιδεψει...

----------


## ndimitr93

> νικο, το bs2 εκανε δρομολογια εκεινη την περιοδο στα χανια οπως και το 1 την επομενη χρονια το θυμαμαι γτ ειχα ταξιδεψει...


Βρε για τα αστεράκια το θυμάμαι, αλλά τον Θόφιλο όχι!!!! Τα 2 πάλι πώς γίνεται να είναι μέρα εκεί??....

----------


## MILTIADIS

γιατι η ΑΝΕΚ που βρισκοταν??:lol:ημερησια θα κανανε μαλλον :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Το θυμάμαι πως είχε έρθει,ναι!!! Όπως ακριβως θυμάμαι πως ήταν πάνω απο 2 οι φορές τιης επίσκεψης του!!!Ο λόγος ήταν κάποιες κρουαζιέρες απο Μυτιλήνη προς Κρήτη!!!Μάλιστα εγώ το θυμάμαι να δένει εκεί που έδενε το Blue Star 2!!! Όσες φορές είχε κατέβει ήταν η Πάσχα ή του Αγίου Πνεύματος!!!Θυμάμαι μαλίστα οτι το είχα μπερδέψει με το Φαίδρα των Μινωικών νομίζοντας οτι το είχαν πουλήσει στη ΝΕΛ:lol:

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Θεόφιλος λίγο πριν μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## opelmanos

Ο ΤΕΟ από ψηλά.Μυτιλήνη Μάρτιος 2005.Και ο Ταξιάρχης στο βάθος εν πλώ για Λήμνο. Αφιερωμένη στους *nikosnasia* και *Scoufgian*:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45047

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ο ΤΕΟ από ψηλά.Μυτιλήνη Μάρτιος 2005.Και ο Ταξιάρχης στο βάθος εν πλώ για Λήμνο. Αφιερωμένη στους *nikosnasia* και *Scoufgian*:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45047



Πυροβολέι ο Opelmanos!!!!! :Surprised: Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

4-ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2003 Ο Μπάρμπας προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης ερχόμενος από συντήρηση/επισκευή 3 μηνών.Η τελευταία χρονιά στις δόξες του.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους *ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ* και ειδικά στον *Speedkiler*

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45057*

----------


## Speedkiller

> 4-ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2003 Ο Μπάρμπας προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης ερχόμενος από συντήρηση/επισκευή 3 μηνών.Η τελευταία χρονιά στις δόξες του.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους *ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ* και ειδικά στον *Speedkiler*
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45057*



Σε ευχαριστώ πααααρααα πολύ Μάνο!!!! :Very Happy: Να σαι καλα, να ναι καλά κ ο Θεόφιλος να τον φωτογραφίζουμε κ να τον ταξιδεύουμε!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Μάρτιος 2004.Αραγμένο απέναντι απο το ξενοδοχείο BLUE SEA. H θέση που του πήγαινε περισσότερο

----------


## opelmanos

Τώρα πρέπει να ανέβηκε
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45064

----------


## douzoune

Μουστάκια, λευκή φορεσιά, μεγάλα γράμματα....τι να πω...όνειρο!!!!
Μάνο χτυπάς σε πολλά μέτωπα...με το μαλακό-είναι Κυριακή και οι Νελίτες δεν θα βρίσκουμε ανοιχτό φαρμακείο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Και άλλες 2 φωτό από το μηχανοστάσιο και από το *κελλί 33*.Για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν το πλοίο διαθέτει και φυλακή για τους βαρυποινήτες:lol::lol::lol:


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45065

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45066

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45067

----------


## Vortigern

Οpelmanos επειδη οι φωτογραφιες σου μεχρι τωρα σε ολα τα θεματα που εχεις ανεβασει και ειναι ομορφες και σπανιες σε παρακαλω ανεβασε μερικες στην γκαλερυ.Μπραβο αξιος.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΟ "ΜΠΑΛΑΟΥΡΟ" ΕΕΕΕ.... ΩΡΑΙΟΣ OPELMANOS.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΡΑΜΙΔΑ ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.
DSCN1183.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Διανυκτέρευση στη Μυτιλήνη.Μάιος 2007.Θα τον ξαναδούμε άραγε έτσι στο λιμάνι μας?

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45098

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45099

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45100

----------


## opelmanos

Λευκή πρωινή άφιξη στην Μυτηλήνη.30-06-2007

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45114

----------


## Speedkiller

> Λευκή πρωινή άφιξη στην Μυτηλήνη.30-06-2007
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45114



Μανο σήμερα δίνεις ρέστα!!! :Very Happy: Μην τις βαζεις όμως τόσο μαζικά γιατί χάνεται η μαγεία έτσι... :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Πλουσιο αρχειο εχεις φιλε μου μπραβο. :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## hayabusa

*τι ωραίος που θα ήταν ο μπάρμπας αμα δεν ειχε και αυτό το κουτί εκεί πίσω ε ; 
*

----------


## opelmanos

> *τι ωραίος που θα ήταν ο μπάρμπας αμα δεν ειχε και αυτό το κουτί εκεί πίσω ε ;*


Eγώ θα έλεγα αν ήταν λευκός.Μιά χαρά είναι και έτσι

----------


## cpt babis

Συγχαρητηρια για τις φωτο σου φιλε Μανο ειναι εξαιρετικες!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι για επιδόρπιο η σημερινή άφιξη του παππού

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45159

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45160

----------


## opelmanos

Η φόρτωση,

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45161

----------


## opelmanos

Και τέλος η αναχώρηση.Καλό του ταξίδι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45162

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45163

----------


## opelmanos

Καθυστερημένη άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη.Καλοκαίρι 2006.Τότε που πήγαινε με μία μηχανή και ήταν στο στόχαστρο των καναλιών και είχε κάνει ρεκόρ παραβάσεων χρόνου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45222

----------


## Speedkiller

> Καθυστερημένη άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη.Καλοκαίρι 2006.Τότε που πήγαινε με μία μηχανή και ήταν στο στόχαστρο των καναλιών και είχε κάνει ρεκόρ παραβάσεων χρόνου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45222



Mε μια μηχανή πήγαινε η με σακκατεμένη προπέλα?Αυτές τις καθυστερήσεις που αναφέρεις τις θυμάμαι καλά...Είχα φαέι ενα 15ωρο Από Πειραιά για Μυτιλήνη κ φχαριστήθηκα.... :Mad:

----------


## opelmanos

> Mε μια μηχανή πήγαινε η με σακκατεμένη προπέλα?Αυτές τις καθυστερήσεις που αναφέρεις τις θυμάμαι καλά...Είχα φαέι ενα 15ωρο Από Πειραιά για Μυτιλήνη κ φχαριστήθηκα....


Σίγουρα είχε και σακατεμένη προπέλα αλλά και η μία μηχανή τα είχε σχεδόν φτύσει.Θα ευχαριστιόντουσαν πάντως ύπνο οι ναύτες που ήταν νταημάνηδες και τα τζόβενα

----------


## opelmanos

Ο ΤΕΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ.Μάρτιος 2007.Οταν είχε κάνει ολική αμμοβολή και πλαστικοποίηση στα ύφαλα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45354

----------


## opelmanos

Πρίν λίγο στο λιμάνι ερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη αφιερωμένες στη Φανούλα


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45359

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45360

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45361

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45362

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45363

----------


## φανούλα

Α βρε ΤΕΟ έχεις περάσει από 40 κύματα κι όμως έχεις πόσους που σ'αγαπάνε :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!! Ακόμα θυμάμαι σχεδόν όλα τα σημεία που τον περπάτησα αλλά βρε παιδί μου αυτή η μπουκαπόρτα του σου βγάζει τα αυτιά:mrgreen:
Eυχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!! Να 'σαι καλά για τις πανέμορφες φώτο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Θεοφιλος*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

photo 0009.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Θεοφιλος*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> photo 0009.jpg


Eπιτέλους!!Φώτο από εκδρομή στην Τήνο τότε που πήγαινε.Μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς ποιά χρονιά είναι η φωτό?

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι της Χίου και έχωντας μώλις βγει από το λιμάνι.

----------


## douzoune

Τετάρτη 24-6-2009..η εξεταστική τέλειωσε και ήρθε η ώρα να γυρίσουμε στα πάτρια εδάφη με το αγαπημένο μας Μπάρμπα. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους συνελίτες....
Ο ΤΕΟ από την προκυμαία της Καβάλας (στο ύψος των ΚΤΕΛ)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45651
Πρύμνη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45652
Μπαίνοντας και ανεβαίνοντας τις σκάλες μας αντικρίζουμε αυτήν την πανέμορφη εικόνα (ειδικά αφιερωμένη στον nikosnasia που μας χαρίζει τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες και από άλλα πλοία της ΝΕΛ)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45653
Reception...αρκετά ψυχρή θα έλεγα-έχει απομακρυνθεί κάθε είδους στολισμός όπως επίσης έχουν αφαιρεθεί καναπέδες και πολυθρόνες όπου υπήρχαν (φωτό δεν έβγαλα λόγω ύπαρξης προσώπων)--πολύ 'φτωχό' (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) το πλοίο σε σχέση με παλαιότερα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45654

----------


## douzoune

ανεβαίνουμε στην 'κούτα' για τις κατάλληλες εξωτερικές φωτό...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45655
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45656
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45657

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραίες φώτο φίλε!!
στην δεύτερη που λές εγώ έτσι το θυμόμουν εκείνο το μέρος την πίσω reception που βάζεις και τα πράγματα αριστερά δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να ήταν στολισμένη απλά είχε κάτι φυλλάδια πάνω στον πάγκο εκεί :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

τσιμινιέρα με σπέσιαλ αφιέρωση σε Speedkiller και opelmanos(ξέρεις το γιατί :Very Happy: )...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45658
ξεκινάμε σιγά-σιγά
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45659
φουλ γκάζια....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45660

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!!! :Smile: Το μόνο που με σταναχωρεί είναι αυτή η γύμνια που μου έχουν αναφέρει κ άλλα ατομα... :Sad:

----------


## opelmanos

> τσιμινιέρα με σπέσιαλ αφιέρωση σε Speedkiller και opelmanos(ξέρεις το γιατί)...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45658
> ξεκινάμε σιγά-σιγά
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45659
> φουλ γκάζια....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45660


Φίλε είσαι ΘΕΟ τέλεια φωτό  με τη τσιμινιέρα.Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια υπεροχες ολες οι φωτο σας...
Εγω προτεινω να μαζευτουμε να παμε ολοι μαζι στα ΙΚΕΑ να παρουμε κανα δυο καναπεδες να τους δωσουμε γιατι δεν παει αλλο....

Ποσο ρε παιδια κοστιζουν 2 καναπεδες και 5 καρεκλες....??
Τοσο πια η εταιρεια δεν νοιαζεται...???

----------


## passage

> Παιδια υπεροχες ολες οι φωτο σας...
> Εγω προτεινω να μαζευτουμε να παμε ολοι μαζι στα ΙΚΕΑ να παρουμε κανα δυο καναπεδες να τους δωσουμε γιατι δεν παει αλλο....
> 
> Ποσο ρε παιδια κοστιζουν 2 καναπεδες και 5 καρεκλες....??
> Τοσο πια η εταιρεια δεν νοιαζεται...???


 Περιμένει να νιαστούμε πρώτα εμείς.. Όπως είπες να πάμε στα ΙΚΕΑ..
Κάπου έχω ένα κατάλογο με καναπέδες και καρέκλες. Θα δημοσιέυσω μερικές φωτό για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας. :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

OI καμπίνες του πλοίου στα αμπάρια την ημέρα της πρόσκρουσης.Και η μηχανή απάντλησης.Τις φωτό μου τίς έστειλε ένας ναύτης που ήταν μέσα την ημέρα του ατυχύματος .Αν τις ανεβάζω παράνομα παρακαλώ ας μου τις διαγράψουν οι moderators

----------


## φανούλα

:shock::shock:Πωπω Μάνο είσαι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ!!! Δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να πω...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

O ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ φεύγοντας την περασμένη Δευτέρα από την Θεσσαλονίκη..

----------


## napapijri

το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ βγαίνοντας  απο το λιμάνι τησ Χίου

----------


## gtogias

> το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι τησ Χίου


Ωρέ αδέρφια, τι καιρός είναι αυτός. Μαύρη μαυρίλα. Αλλά μπράβο, άψογη φωτό.

----------


## opelmanos

Θλιβερή επέτειος σήμερα για το πλόιο.Συμπληρώνεται ένας χρόνος από το ατύχημα στις Όινούσες που παραλίγο να βυθιστεί.Ευτυχώς όμως το καμαρώνουμε και πάλι να σχίζει περήφανο τα νερά του αιγαίου.TEO FOR EVER

----------


## opelmanos

Πανοραμική φωτό του ΤΕΟ απο τον Χάλικα για όσους γνωρίζουν.ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2007.Παρέα με το Θεσσαλονίκη



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46240

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πανοραμική φωτό του ΤΕΟ απο τον Χάλικα για όσους γνωρίζουν.ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2007.Παρέα με το Θεσσαλονίκη
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46240



Οι φωτογραφίες απο εκείνο το σημείο είναι απλά no comments πραγματικα!!!Πρέπει να μάθω να πάω οπωσδήποτε!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν σου συνιστώ να πας με αυτοκίνητο γιατι ο δρόμος είναι αστα να πάν.Καλύτερα με  moto cross

----------


## Speedkiller

Βασικα μεχρις ενός σημείου πας άνετα απλά αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν έχει μέρος να το γυρισεις το αμάξι!Ειναι κ στενά και παρκαρισμένα Full!!!

----------


## opelmanos

ο ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΣ ΣΤΟ Γύθειο πάσχα 1999.Σόρρυ για την ποιότητα αλλά τότε πήγαινα δευτέρα γυμνασίου.Ούτε ψηφιακή δεν είχα και αναγκαστικά τις σκάναρα

----------


## nikosnasia

ΠΑΡΕΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ. ΕΓΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟΟΟΟΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ.
Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΙΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΙΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΛΕΨΑΝ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΜ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΙ.ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΜ ΠΟΥ ΣΩΘΗΚΕ.
Pict1999025.jpg

----------


## sea world

TI EKANE O TEO STO GY8EIO? :Confused:

----------


## opelmanos

> TI EKANE O TEO STO GY8EIO?


Eκδρομή 5 ήμερη είχε πάει για Πάσχα.Είχα τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις απ'αυτό το ταξίδι και από τότε το αγάπησα φανατικά.Ηταν το ωραιότερο ταξίδι της ζωής μου

----------


## opelmanos

> ΠΑΡΕΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ. ΕΓΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟΟΟΟΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ.
> Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΙΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΙΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΛΕΨΑΝ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΑΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΜ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΙ.ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΜ ΠΟΥ ΣΩΘΗΚΕ.
> Pict1999025.jpg


Σώπα ρε φίλε μιλάμε για μεγάλη ατυχία τότε

----------


## sea world

> Eκδρομή 5 ήμερη είχε πάει για Πάσχα.Είχα τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις απ'αυτό το ταξίδι και από τότε το αγάπησα φανατικά.Ηταν το ωραιότερο ταξίδι της ζωής μου


A! malista. S'euxaristw opelmanos! :Cool:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ξεθαψα κατι φωτογραφιες απο τον δεξαμενισμο στο Περαμα!Τπτ σπουδαιο βασικα γτ ημουν χωρις την ψηφιακη!!!!Αφιερωμενες στους λατρεις του καραβιου!!!


DSC00280.jpg

DSC00281.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το πλοίο με τα πολλά παρατσούκλια: Τεο, παππούς, μπάρμπας, Θεότυφλος ή απλώς Θεόφιλος το καλοκαίρι του 2007 στη γνώριμη θέση του ετοιμάζεται για ένα ακόμη ταξιδάκι στην ΓΡΑΜΜΗ της εταιρείας του στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο. ¶λλο πράγμα τα λευκά:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46464

----------


## DriFterPanos

> Το πλοίο με τα πολλά παρατσούκλια: Τεο, παππούς, μπάρμπας, Θεότυφλος ή απλώς Θεόφιλος το καλοκαίρι του 2007 στη γνώριμη θέση του ετοιμάζεται για ένα ακόμη ταξιδάκι στην ΓΡΑΜΜΗ της εταιρείας του στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο. ¶λλο πράγμα τα λευκά:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46464


   Oι εποχές του λευκού Θεόφιλου με τα μουστάκια ήταν οι καλύτερες και θα μείνουν αξέχαστες... μακάρι κάποτε να το ξαναδούμε έτσι!! πολύ ωραία Foto gtogias..  :Wink:

----------


## DayMan

Επειδή έριξα μια ματιά και δεν ειδα ποστ για τον παλιόφιλο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ πήρα το θάρρος να ανοίξω. Καράβι τεραστίων διαστάσεων (για την εποχή του κατασκευης 1974) είχε πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα τη δεκαετία του 90 ως Pollux της Ventouris Lines. Ταξίδευε στη Δυτ.  Ελλάδα - Ιταλία και αγοράστηκε απο την ΝΕΛ το 1994. Δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη ενώ τωρα κάνει δρομολόγιο Θεσ/νίκη - Λήμνο -Λέσβο-Χίο-Σάμο και πίσω.
Ωραίο πλοίο με πολλά τεχνολογικά gadjets που παρέπεμπαν σε ποντοπόρο πλοίο και όχι ακτοπλοϊκό (εξαρτημένες γεννήτριες - αφαλατωτές νερού - χώρο καυσης υγρών αποβλήτων - αυτόματο σύστημα ευθυγράμμισης με σύστημα δεξαμενών κλπ. κλπ.) Πέρα από την στιγμιαία ατυχία που καβάλησε την Οινούσα στέκεται αξιοπρεπώς στο Αιγαίο. Μεγάλοι χώροι μέσα-έξω, γκαράζ μεγάλο κ πρακτικό, αξιοπρεπέστατο μηχανοστάσιο, ωραίες εξωτερικές καμπίνες επιβατών στο upper deck και στη πρυμιά υπερκατασκευή. Λίγο αργό πια αλλά είναι και 35 χρονών.


Aς ΣΒΗΣΤΕΊ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΚΑΘΏς ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΑ ΤΑ ΣΧΌΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ

----------


## gtogias

> Επειδή έριξα μια ματιά και δεν ειδα ποστ για τον παλιόφιλο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ πήρα το θάρρος να ανοίξω. Καράβι τεραστίων διαστάσεων (για την εποχή του κατασκευης 1974) είχε πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα τη δεκαετία του 90 ως VEGA της Ventouris Lines. Ταξίδευε στη Δυτ. Ελλάδα - Ιταλία και αγοράστηκε απο την ΝΕΛ το 1994. Δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη ενώ τωρα κάνει δρομολόγιο Θεσ/νίκη - Λήμνο -Λέσβο-Χίο-Σάμο και πίσω.
> Ωραίο πλοίο με πολλά τεχνολογικά gadjets που παρέπεμπαν σε ποντοπόρο πλοίο και όχι ακτοπλοϊκό (εξαρτημένες γεννήτριες - αφαλατωτές νερού - χώρο καυσης υγρών αποβλήτων - αυτόματο σύστημα ευθυγράμμισης με σύστημα δεξαμενών κλπ. κλπ.) Πέρα από την στιγμιαία ατυχία που καβάλησε την Οινούσα στέκεται αξιοπρεπώς στο Αιγαίο. Μεγάλοι χώροι μέσα-έξω, γκαράζ μεγάλο κ πρακτικό, αξιοπρεπέστατο μηχανοστάσιο, ωραίες εξωτερικές καμπίνες επιβατών στο upper deck και στη πρυμιά υπερκατασκευή. Λίγο αργό πια αλλά είναι και 35 χρονών.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> αν έχει μπει άλλο ποστ με το ίδιο θέμα παρακαλώ μεταφέρατε.


Καλησπέρα

υπάρχει ήδη θέμα:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=843

Αλλά δεν ήταν Vega, pollux ήταν ή όχι

----------


## DimitrisT

φίλε Dayman υπάρχει το  θέμα  δες εδώ .

----------


## DayMan

γκαφα. Ναι Pollux ήταν. το Vega ασχετο πλοίο της ίδιας εταιρείας . Το φτιάχνω.

----------


## DayMan

193 σελίδες θέμα.Wow. To μεταφέρω αν τα καταφέρω :Very Happy:

----------


## DayMan

Καράβι τεραστίων διαστάσεων (για την εποχή του κατασκευης 1974) είχε πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα τη δεκαετία του 90 ως Pollux της Ventouris Lines. Ταξίδευε στη Δυτ. Ελλάδα - Ιταλία και αγοράστηκε απο την ΝΕΛ το 1994. Δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη ενώ τωρα κάνει δρομολόγιο Θεσ/νίκη - Λήμνο -Λέσβο-Χίο-Σάμο και πίσω.
Ωραίο πλοίο με πολλά τεχνολογικά gadjets που παρέπεμπαν σε ποντοπόρο πλοίο και όχι ακτοπλοϊκό (εξαρτημένες γεννήτριες - αφαλατωτές νερού - χώρο καυσης υγρών αποβλήτων - αυτόματο σύστημα ευθυγράμμισης με σύστημα δεξαμενών κλπ. κλπ.) Πέρα από την στιγμιαία ατυχία που καβάλησε την Οινούσα στέκεται αξιοπρεπώς στο Αιγαίο. Μεγάλοι χώροι μέσα-έξω, γκαράζ μεγάλο κ πρακτικό, αξιοπρεπέστατο μηχανοστάσιο, ωραίες εξωτερικές καμπίνες επιβατών στο upper deck και στη πρυμιά υπερκατασκευή. Λίγο αργό πια αλλά είναι και 35 χρονών.

----------


## opelmanos

Ξαναπροσπάθησα και τις σκάναρα καλύτερα.Γύθειο λοιπόν 1999-10 ΑπριλίουΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 46921

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46922

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και από τις ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του φίλου *opelmanos* στο Γύθειο, ας το δούμε και σ' ένα κοντινό πλάνο στον Πειραιά.

Να πούμε ότι οι δύο κοπέλες, οι οποίες φαίνονται πολύ λίγο στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας, κύτταζαν τον *"Θεόφιλο"* με θαυμασμό και ανυπομονησία να ταξιδέψουν μαζί του.
Κάπου 12 χρόνια πριν ....  

Theofilos.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και από τις ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του φίλου *opelmanos* στο Γύθειο, ας το δούμε και σ' ένα κοντινό πλάνο στον Πειραιά.
> 
> Να πούμε ότι οι δύο κοπέλες, οι οποίες φαίνονται πολύ λίγο στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας, κύτταζαν τον *"Θεόφιλο"* με θαυμασμό και ανυπομονησία να ταξιδέψουν μαζί του.
> Κάπου 12 χρόνια πριν ....  
> 
> Theofilos.jpg


Πως να μην ανυπομονούν με τέτοιο βαπόραρο??? :Very Happy: Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και εσένα Roi και τον Opelmanos...Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι πλέον μοναδικές...Που σε τετοια μεγαλεία το βαπόρι μας πια... :Sad:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Καράβι τεραστίων διαστάσεων (για την εποχή του κατασκευης 1974) είχε πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα τη δεκαετία του 90 ως Pollux της Ventouris Lines. Ταξίδευε στη Δυτ. Ελλάδα - Ιταλία και αγοράστηκε απο την ΝΕΛ το 1994. Δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη ενώ τωρα κάνει δρομολόγιο Θεσ/νίκη - Λήμνο -Λέσβο-Χίο-Σάμο και πίσω.
> Ωραίο πλοίο με πολλά τεχνολογικά gadjets που παρέπεμπαν σε ποντοπόρο πλοίο και όχι ακτοπλοϊκό (εξαρτημένες γεννήτριες - αφαλατωτές νερού - χώρο καυσης υγρών αποβλήτων - αυτόματο σύστημα ευθυγράμμισης με σύστημα δεξαμενών κλπ. κλπ.) Πέρα από την στιγμιαία ατυχία που καβάλησε την Οινούσα στέκεται αξιοπρεπώς στο Αιγαίο. Μεγάλοι χώροι μέσα-έξω, γκαράζ μεγάλο κ πρακτικό, αξιοπρεπέστατο μηχανοστάσιο, ωραίες εξωτερικές καμπίνες επιβατών στο upper deck και στη πρυμιά υπερκατασκευή. Λίγο αργό πια αλλά είναι και 35 χρονών.


Αυτο το θιμαμε και εγω μου ειχε πει ενας φιλος μου οτι τοτε τιν εποχι που μπικε στον πειραια ειχε τα καλιτερα οργανα ναυσιπλοιας απ ολα τα βαπορια του πειραια τοτε...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και από τις ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του φίλου *opelmanos* στο Γύθειο, ας το δούμε και σ' ένα κοντινό πλάνο στον Πειραιά.
> 
> Να πούμε ότι οι δύο κοπέλες, οι οποίες φαίνονται πολύ λίγο στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας, κύτταζαν τον *"Θεόφιλο"* με θαυμασμό και ανυπομονησία να ταξιδέψουν μαζί του.
> Κάπου 12 χρόνια πριν ....  
> 
> Theofilos.jpg


H φωτο υπεροχη....
Τα παραθυρα της γεφυρας γιατι ειναι καλυμενα...???

----------


## gtogias

Νοέμβριος του 2006 και ο Θεόφιλος στην (πρώην πλέον) γνώριμη θέση του, ολοτσίτσιδος χωρίς σινιάλα. Πίσω του ο κακός και μοβόρος ανταγωνιστής που ήδη είχε φάει το 50% της κίνησης στη γραμμή του Βορείου Αιγαίου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47224

----------


## Speedkiller

> Νοέμβριος του 2006 και ο Θεόφιλος στην (πρώην πλέον) γνώριμη θέση του, ολοτσίτσιδος χωρίς σινιάλα. Πίσω του ο κακός και μοβόρος ανταγωνιστής που ήδη είχε φάει το 50% της κίνησης στη γραμμή του Βορείου Αιγαίου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47224


Λάμπει στην φώτο ωστόσο χωρις NEL LINES στις μπάντες δεν ήταν τόσο όμορφος!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> H φωτο υπεροχη....
> Τα παραθυρα της γεφυρας γιατι ειναι καλυμενα...???


Δεν ειναι καλυμενα! Ισως ειναι το σκαναρισμα απο το slide.

----------


## Speedkiller

Eίσαι σίγουρος?Και μένα μου μοιάζει σαν να χουν κατεβάσει στόρια στη γέφυρα!:?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα παράθυρα είναι σίγουρα καλυμμένα.
Μια σκέψη είναι για να προφυλαχτεί η γέφυρα από τον ήλιο που εκείνη την ώρα ήταν εκτυφλωτικός.

Δεν αποκλείεται το πλήρωμα, με τον τρόπο αυτό, να θέλει να προστατέψει κάποια ευαίσθητα όργανα του πλοίου από τον ήλιο. 

τα παράθυρα.jpg

----------


## DayMan

ακριβως πανω απο τη γεφυρα ειναι το sun deck κλειστος χωρος με τζαμια αλλα χωρίς οροφή για ηλιοθεραπεία.αυτό το μέρος είναι κλειστό για τους επιβάτες ακόμα?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 3/7/2009 01:33.
DSCN4754.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΕΓΓΑΡΑΚΙ ΝΑ ΔΥΕΙ. 
DSCN4752.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> ακριβως πανω απο τη γεφυρα ειναι το sun deck κλειστος χωρος με τζαμια αλλα χωρίς οροφή για ηλιοθεραπεία.αυτό το μέρος είναι κλειστό για τους επιβάτες ακόμα?


Η αληθεια ειναι πως ο χωρος αυτος  ειναι κλειστος και σε αθλια  κατασταση, σαν αποθηκη και εχουν γινει και καποιες μετατροπες....!!!!

----------


## gtogias

Ο μουστακαλής Θεόφιλος στον κόκκινο του Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι του 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47428

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους gtogias , speedkiller, opelmanos.
DSCF1045.jpg

DSCF1047.jpg

DSCF1049.jpg

DSCF1054.jpg

DSCF1055.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους gtogias , speedkiller, opelmanos.
> DSCF1045.jpg
> 
> DSCF1047.jpg
> 
> DSCF1049.jpg
> 
> DSCF1054.jpg
> 
> DSCF1055.jpg


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε DimitrisT. Μας ανάβεις φωτιές με τις όμορφες ανταποκρίσεις από τη Μυροβόλο.

----------


## DimitrisT

και έχω και άλλες φωτο :wink: που θα ανεβάσω σιγα σιγα

----------


## ndimitr93

Δημήτρη έχω μία απορία....Γιατί δεν κολλάει στον ντόκο το πλοίο??? :Confused:

----------


## diagoras

> Δημήτρη έχω μία απορία....Γιατί δεν κολλάει στον ντόκο το πλοίο???


 Δεν κολλαει γιατι αν κολλησει τελειως ειναι υποχρεωμενο να κανει στροφη 90 μοιρων και να ξεκολλησει πολυ την πλωρη του απ τον ντοκο με το προπελακι κατι που θα παρει πολυ ωρα οποτε ετσι οπως φουνταρει αρκει να βαλει λιγο τις μηχανες και να φυγει χωρις να χανει χρονο :Wink:

----------


## DriFterPanos

Ένα μεγάλο ευχάριστο από μένα στα παιδιά που μας κρατάνε σε επαφή με τον βαπόραρο χάρις τις Foto τους!! :wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Δημήτρη για τις φωτό.Θέλω να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι άσχετο.Εχω προσέξει οτί οποτε το πλοίο έρχεται στο λιμάνι και έχει άμεση αναχώρηση έστω και για 20 λεπτά σβήνει τις μηχανές και ας ξέρουν οτί θα φύγει αμέσως.Στα άλλα λιμάνια δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται το ίδιο.Ενώ ο Πήγασος το Ιεράπετρα το Ροδάνθη το ΕΞ Σαντορίνη ,Πηνελόπη και 50 λεπτά ακόμη και μια ώρα  να τρώγαν καθυστέρηση στο λιμάνι οι μηχανές ήταν πάντα stand by.Γιατί στον Θεόφιλο γίνεται αυτό?Που οφείλεται?Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει?

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF1050.jpg

DSCF1053.jpg

DSCF1060.jpg

DSCF1062.jpg

DSCF1063.jpg

----------


## marsant

Ωραιος ο βαπορας,μια περιποιηση στην πλωρη την θελει:wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Ωραιος ο βαπορας,μια περιποιηση στην πλωρη την θελει:wink:


Και όχι μόνο στην πλώρη φίλε marsant και όλο το πλοίο χρειάζεται ένα καλό βάψιματάκι.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και όχι μόνο στην πλώρη φίλε marsant και όλο το πλοίο χρειάζεται ένα καλό βάψιματάκι.



Εγω πέραν των γδαρσιμάτων απ τις αλυσίδες δεν βλέπω να θέλει κάπου βάψιμο!!!Κ πόσο μάλλον καλό βάψιμο!

----------


## DimitrisT

> Εγω πέραν των γδαρσιμάτων απ τις αλυσίδες δεν βλέπω να θέλει κάπου βάψιμο!!!Κ πόσο μάλλον καλό βάψιμο!


Φίλε Speedkiller από τις φωτο δεν φαινεται αλλά από κοντά που το ειδα ειδικά στα άσπρα τμήματα θέλει βάψιμο ή καλό βάψιμο :wink: :-).

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε λιγότερο από μια βδομάδα θα το διαπιστώσω κ από πρώτο χέρι!!! :Cool:

----------


## Speedkiller

Στην παγόδα τρικολορε μετά από την ετήσια του ( 2008 )... και.....Μπλε....:evil:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48016

----------


## Νaval22

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Δημήτρη για τις φωτό.Θέλω να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι άσχετο.Εχω προσέξει οτί οποτε το πλοίο έρχεται στο λιμάνι και έχει άμεση αναχώρηση έστω και για 20 λεπτά σβήνει τις μηχανές και ας ξέρουν οτί θα φύγει αμέσως.Στα άλλα λιμάνια δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται το ίδιο.Ενώ ο Πήγασος το Ιεράπετρα το Ροδάνθη το ΕΞ Σαντορίνη ,Πηνελόπη και 50 λεπτά ακόμη και μια ώρα να τρώγαν καθυστέρηση στο λιμάνι οι μηχανές ήταν πάντα stand by.Γιατί στον Θεόφιλο γίνεται αυτό?Που οφείλεται?Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει?


πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι τις σβήνει?προφανώς δουλέυουν,σε χαμηλές στροφές χωρίς pitch:wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Θεοφιλος...*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

theofilos.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια με τα μουστακια του ο ΤΕΟ και φουνταρισμενη την δεξια.Και με την ασπρη φορεσια :Wink: ειναι το κατι αλλο

----------


## DimitrisT

5/7 Ο Θεόφιλος αναχωρεί από τη Χίο
DSCF1066.jpg

DSCF1069.jpg

DSCF1070.jpg

DSCF1071.jpg

Έχωντας βγει από το λιμάνι με ρότα για Μυτιλήνη.
DSCF1072.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ομορφες φωτογραφιες.Μπραβο φιλε Δημητρη :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Να ευχηθούμε χρόνια πολλά στο πλοίο που γιορτάζει σήμερα. :Wink:

----------


## geogre222

> 5/7 Ο Θεόφιλος αναχωρεί από τη Χίο
> DSCF1066.jpg
> 
> DSCF1069.jpg
> 
> DSCF1070.jpg
> 
> DSCF1071.jpg
> 
> ...


apo ta pio kala simeia einai travigmenes oi photo.....kai pali mpravo gia tin antapokrisi apo to nisi mas....

----------


## opelmanos

> πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι τις σβήνει?προφανώς δουλέυουν,σε χαμηλές στροφές χωρίς pitch:wink:


To ξέρω σίγουρα γιατί σταματάει τελείως ο θόρυβος και η τσιμινιέρα βγάζει λίγο καπνό αυτόν που δουλέυουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές.Είναι θέμα εταιρείας αυτό η το κάνουν για ξεκούραση των μηχανών?Συμφέρει όμως να τις σβήνουν  και να τις ξαναανάβουν σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα?(μισή ώρα).Μια φορά  στην Χίο όταν ήμασταν φάγαμε μιάμιση ώρα στο λιμάνι χωρίς να τις σβήσει καθόλου.

----------


## Speedkiller

Theofilos στον πειραια! :Razz: Πριν το ατύχημα! :Razz: 
Αφιερωμένη στους ανταποκριτές μας

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48423

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Theofilos στον πειραια!Πριν το ατύχημα!
> Αφιερωμένη στους ανταποκριτές μας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48423


Φιλε κωστη η φωτο σου ειναι καταπληκτικη.Σ'ευχαριστουμε θερμα για αυτο το κοσμημα.Ξεπερναει καθε οριο φαντασιας.Εικονα που σε αγγιζει σε ψυχη,σωμα.Και ποσο μαλλον πριν το θλιβερο ατυχημα εκεινου του Σαββατου.ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΟΛΗΠΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΙΑ...Οι μηχανες ειναι σβηστες στον πειραια οι πηγαινει μονο με τα προπελακια ?Γιατι ειναι αραγμενο εκει ? Τον εβαλε τιμωρια το υπουργειο? Θελει και λιγο βαψιμο πανω απο τα κρενια.γιατι δεν τον ειχανε βαψει πριν τον βγαλεις φωτο??? γιατι ? :Confused:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Για τον κωστη.100_0570.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Αγαπητέ Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την *υπέροχη* φωτογραφία σου!!!Φοβερή οπτική γωνία!!!Αλλά γιατί η τσιμινιέρα δεν είναι ολόκληρη?Η φώτο σκαναρισμένη απο κινητο? :Razz: Φοβερή ποιότητα!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Αγαπητέ Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την *υπέροχη* φωτογραφία σου!!!Φοβερή οπτική γωνία!!!Αλλά γιατί η τσιμινιέρα δεν είναι ολόκληρη?Η φώτο σκαναρισμένη απο κινητο?Φοβερή ποιότητα!


Να σαι καλα φιλε κωστη.Εκανα οτι μπορουσα.Η φωτο δεν ειναι απο κινητο.Αλλα μου αρεσει πολυ.Δεν εβγαζε καπνο ομως και ειναι κατι που με ανησυχει.Μηπως λεω εγω τωρα,δεν δουλευανε τα πτερυγια?

----------


## DimitrisT

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους για τα καλά τους λόγια,τις ωραίες φωτο και την αφιέρωση,να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## Νaval22

> To ξέρω σίγουρα γιατί σταματάει τελείως ο θόρυβος και η τσιμινιέρα βγάζει λίγο καπνό αυτόν που δουλέυουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανές.Είναι θέμα εταιρείας αυτό η το κάνουν για ξεκούραση των μηχανών?Συμφέρει όμως να τις σβήνουν και να τις ξαναανάβουν σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα?(μισή ώρα).Μια φορά στην Χίο όταν ήμασταν φάγαμε μιάμιση ώρα στο λιμάνι χωρίς να τις σβήσει καθόλου.


OPELMANOS δεν παίζει να σβήνουν καράβι είναι και όχι αυτοκίνητο να γυρίσει η μίζα και να πάρει μπρός,οι ναυτικές μηχανές diesel ως γνωστών ξεκινάνε με αεροφυλάκια (air compessors)

όσο για τις φωτογραφίες των παιδιών τι να πώ δεν έχω λόγια ούτε εγώ,μπράβο παιδιά πάντα άξιοι,θα ανεβάσω και εγώ κάποιες αργότερα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι τόσο εκπληκτικές όσο οι δικές σας γιατί είναι απο το κινητό πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> OPELMANOS δεν παίζει να σβήνουν καράβι είναι και όχι αυτοκίνητο να γυρίσει η μίζα και να πάρει μπρός,οι ναυτικές μηχανές diesel ως γνωστών ξεκινάνε με αεροφυλάκια (air compessors)


Φίλε Στέφανε σίγουρα σβήνουν οι μηχανές αφού όταν δουλευα μέσα στο πλοίο πήγαινα καμιά φορά στο μηχανοστάσιο όταν φτάναμε στη Χίο και έβλεπα από κοντά οτί τις έσβηναν και τις ξαναανάβαν 5 λεπτά πρίν την αναχώρηση.Είναι 100% σίγουρο αυτό.

----------


## Notis

Να ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια στο Θεόφιλο, με ευκαιρία της ονομαστικής γιορτής του σήμερα!! :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Ο Θεόφιλος στη Χίο  
φωτο1  
φωτο2

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Ο Θεόφιλος στη Χίο  
> φωτο1  
> φωτο2


Η μαλλον ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στην χιο ξανα:mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

Γεματος αναχωρει απο Καβαλα ο βαπορας....
Αν μου λεγε καποιος οτι θα κατεβαζε τα παταρια για Ι.Χ. πριν λιγο καιρο θα τον ελεγα τρελο.....

Ευτυχως ο βαπορας μας εχει κινηση.....!!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χίος 5/7 .Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο theofilos-ship

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Θεοφιλος...*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

2.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια του πλοιου και με τα μουστακια απ οτι διακρινω

----------


## DimitrisT

φωτογραφίες από τον σημερινό κατάπλου στη Χίο.Αφιερωμένες στο φίλο Leo  :Wink: 
DSCF1197.jpg

DSCF1200.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι στην Τηνο οταν πηγαινε εκτακτα δρομολογια προσκυνητες και μαλλον προσπαθει να δεσει στο εξω(τοτε)λιμανι ή να δεσει στο ''κεφαλι'' του λιμανιου.

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στη Χίο .

----------


## DimitrisT

Η πλώρη του Θεόφιλου καθώς μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου

Αριστερόστροφη πορεία για να πάει να δέσει.

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια φωτο του Θεόφιλου με την άσπρη φορεσιά στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Eξαιρετική φωτό φίλε ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ. Ας ρίξω μια και εγώ από μια πριν 2 χρόνια το καλοκαίρι λίγο πρίν αναχωρήσει για το καθιερωμένο δρομολόγιο του



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50085

----------


## DimitrisT

O Θεόφιλος δεμένος στο λιμάνι της Χίου  16/7 .Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,Diagoras.

----------


## diagoras

Ενας πλωτος κοτσοβολος.Παλι καλα που αλλαξε συντομα αυτα τα σινιαλα.Αν θυμαμαι καλα τα ειχε φορεσει το 2003???

----------


## gnikles

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΤΣΟΒΟΛΟΥ ΧΑΧΑ.ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΤΟ 2003.

----------


## gnikles

[ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ]

----------


## OLENI

όμορφη φωτιογραφια , Μπρόβο σου !!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Ενας πλωτος κοτσοβολος.Παλι καλα που αλλαξε συντομα αυτα τα σινιαλα.Αν θυμαμαι καλα τα ειχε φορεσει το 2003???


*ΛΑΘΟΣ*.Τα είχε φορέσει το 2004 το καλοκαίρι και τα σβησε το 2005 τον Οκτώβρη κατά την διάρκεια της ετήσιας επισκευής του

----------


## diagoras

> *ΛΑΘΟΣ*.Τα είχε φορέσει το 2004 το καλοκαίρι και τα σβησε το 2005 τον Οκτώβρη κατά την διάρκεια της ετήσιας επισκευής του


 Ευχαριστω φιλε opelmano απλως νομιζα οτι τα ειχε φορεσει το 2003 επειδη τοτε τα ειχε φορεσει το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ

----------


## gnikles

> *ΛΑΘΟΣ*.Τα είχε φορέσει το 2004 το καλοκαίρι και τα σβησε το 2005 τον Οκτώβρη κατά την διάρκεια της ετήσιας επισκευής του


 

ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ OPELMANOS ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> 


Tha itan kalo file mou na les apo pou vrikes tin foto! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

18 IOYNH 2007.ΠΡΩΙΝΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΞΑΝΑΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50663

----------


## gnikles

> Tha itan kalo file mou na les apo pou vrikes tin foto!


 
DEN EINAI DIKI MOY TIS PIRA APO ENA FILO MOY POY TIS EIXE SE ENA CD.ZHTO SYGNOMEI SPEEDKILLER ALLA DEN KSERO POU TIS BRHKE THA TON ROTHSO.EYXARISTO PANTOS POY MOY TO IPES.

----------


## Νaval22

> 18 IOYNH 2007.ΠΡΩΙΝΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΞΑΝΑΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ


ποτέ δεν ξέρεις :Wink: ,κάποιοι θα έχουν αγωνία λίγο καιρό ακόμα :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Το φθηνοπωρο παντα φερνει αερα αλλαγης....

----------


## Giovanaut

Τεταρτη αναχωρω με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για Λημνο...
Οι καραβολατρικες εμπειριες στο νησι για το καλοκαιρι ξεκινουν...

----------


## DimitrisT

15.30 Αναχώρηση του Θεόφιλου από τη Χίο για Σάμο.
DSCF1371.jpg

DSCF1376.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ΕΝΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2004


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50890

----------


## φανούλα

Μπορεί να έχει πάνω του την LG αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει μουστάκια και είναι ο υπόλοιπος λευκός :Razz:  :Wink: !!! Πολύ επιβλητική φώτο!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ρεμέτζο αλλα Απόστολος Ψυχούλης... αλησμόνητος...

----------


## Νaval22

> ΕΝΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΣ 2004


οπελμανος απο τον εφοπλιστη δεν είναι η φωτο? :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ειχα ταξιδεψει μαζι του οταν φορουσε την φορεσια της LG αρχες Αυγουστου του 2004 απο Θεσσαλονικη για Λημνο.Ειχε μια καθυστερηση ηταν να φυγει 1 το βραδυ αλλα τελικα εφθασε στην Θεσσαλονικη την ωρα που επρεπε να αναχωρησει.Επειδη δεν βρηκαμε καταστρωμα πηραμε δικλινη εξωτερικη καμπινα.Αποκομισα τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις τοτε για αυτο το πλοιο μεγαλο καλοσυντηρημενο και πεντακαθαρο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Πολύ καλή φωτο φίλε Μάνο,να σαι καλά,σε ευχαριστούμε.

Ο Θεόφιλος αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## opelmanos

> οπελμανος απο τον εφοπλιστη δεν είναι η φωτο?


Oχι δεν είναι απο εκεί απλά την είχα τραβήξει με κανονική φωτογραφική μηχανή και την σκάναρα Oντως όμως μοιάζει με τη φωτό του εφοπλιστη.

----------


## opelmanos

ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΑΛΜΠΟΥΜ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΤΗΝΟ.1 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 2000.ΣΕ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ.ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50966

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου 
DSCF1379.jpg

DSCF1384.jpg

DSCF1390.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΑΛΜΠΟΥΜ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΤΗΝΟ.1 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 2000.ΣΕ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ.ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΑΝΟΥΛΑ
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50966


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!! Πάρα πολύ ωραία φώτο!! Και όπως φαίνεται έχει τραβηχτεί μέσα από αμάξι στο δρόμο προς Κιόνια και συγκεκριμένα έξω από την ταβέρνα "Πλώρη" στην Παραγγεριά!! Να 'σαι καλά και πάντα τέτοια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## opelmanos

Να τη και η Φανούλα :Smile: Ti γίνεται ολα καλα?Πολύ σωστά το είπες ήμασταν με το αμάξι και είχαμε γυρίσει τα γύρω χωριά Κιόνια Καλλονή και άλλα πολλά.Ωραίο νησί η Τήνος.Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ξαναέρθω.Πραγματικά αξέχαστες στιγμές που δύσκολα θα ξαναέρθουν.

----------


## φανούλα

Καλά είμαι!! Το πρωί δουλειά και το βράδυ βολτίτσα!! Όντως αξέχαστες στιγμές όπου ο απίθανος ΤΕΟ, το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, ο ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ και άλλα πανέμορφα καράβια της σημερινής HSW κοσμούσαν τα λιμάνια μας και τώρα δυστυχώς τα περισσότερα από αυτά δεν είναι πια μαζί μας!!
P.S. Εννοείται πως η Τήνος είναι πανέμορφη :Very Happy:  :Wink: !!

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτογραφίες από τη χτεσινή άφιξη στη Χίο.
DSCF1386.jpg

DSCF1391.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

dimitrisT το θεόφιλος ήρθε και σήμερα στη χίο στις 11.05 που είναι οι φωτογραφίες?

----------


## DimitrisT

> dimitrisT το θεόφιλος ήρθε και σήμερα στη χίο στις 11.05 που είναι οι φωτογραφίες?


 Δυστυχώς δεν κατέβηκα στο λιμάνι σήμερα φίλε stefanosp γιατί είχα δουλειές εξάλου τις 2 προηγούμενες φορές κάλυψα  άφιξη & αναχώρηση :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Μας εχεις κακομαθει φιλε Δημητρη και τωρα μια φορα δεν κατεβηκες και μας κακοφαινεται :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

> Μας εχεις κακομαθει φιλε Δημητρη και τωρα μια φορα δεν κατεβηκες και μας κακοφαινεται


 :Very Happy:  Σας δίνω χρόνο να το νοσταλγήσετε.... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

> dimitrisT το θεόφιλος ήρθε και σήμερα στη χίο στις 11.05 που είναι οι φωτογραφίες?


Την Χιο την είδαμε κάμποσες φορές ,στην Λέσβο πάει ο Θεοφιλος??Γιατι απο κει έχουμε να δούμε παρα πολυ καιρό :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Την Χιο την είδαμε κάμποσες φορές ,στην Λέσβο πάει ο Θεοφιλος??Γιατι απο κει έχουμε να δούμε παρα πολυ καιρό


Υπομονή φίλε μου σύντομα θα έχεις φωτορεπορτάζ.:-D

----------


## Speedkiller

> dimitrisT το θεόφιλος ήρθε και σήμερα στη χίο στις 11.05 που είναι οι φωτογραφίες?





> Την Χιο την είδαμε κάμποσες φορές ,στην Λέσβο πάει ο Θεοφιλος??Γιατι απο κει έχουμε να δούμε παρα πολυ καιρό





> Υπομονή φίλε μου σύντομα θα έχεις φωτορεπορτάζ.:-D



Η πρώτη από χίο...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51289

H δεύτερη από Λέσβο...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51290

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Τι ωραιο βαπορι αλλα αυτο το μπαουλο πισω πως με χαλαει!! :Mad:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Την Χιο την είδαμε κάμποσες φορές ,στην Λέσβο πάει ο Θεοφιλος??Γιατι απο κει έχουμε να δούμε παρα πολυ καιρό


 
Βρε βρε πως και ζητησες εσυ Συλβεστρο φωτο του  Τεο...

Εγω παντως ξεκινω δουλεια απο Λημνο....!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Απο την περασμενη Πεμπτη βρισκομαι στην Λημνο...
Το πως εφτασα εδω δεν χρειαζεται ρωτημα...Απλα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ

Θα ηθελα λοιποον στο σημειο αυτο να ευχαριστησω θερμα ολο το πληρωμα του πλοιου που ουτε στιγμη δεν μ εκαναν να νιωσω επιβατης, αλλα οι παροχες που ειχα μ εκαναν να νιωθω μελος της οικογενειας του πλοιου.

Κυριως θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τον παρα πολυ καλο  μου φιλο και λοστρομο του βαπορα, Βασιλη Χρονη που με φιλοξενησε στην καμπινα του και φροντισε να ξεψαχνησω το καραβι απο τη γεφυρα μεχρι το μηχανοστασιο καθως επισης και τον πλοιαρχο κ. Μανωλη Φραγκιαδακη για την φοβερη φιλοξενια στη γεφυρα του πλοιου κατα τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου αλλα για την πραγματικα βαπορισια μανουβρα που μ επετρεψε να θαυμασω και να απολαυσω στη Μυρινα, μεσα απο τα παραθυρα της βασιλικης γεφυρας του ΤΕΟ....!!!

Υ.Γ. Θα ημουν απαραδεκτος να δεν αναφερωμουν στον Σωκρατη, δοκιμο πλοιαρχο και πιστο βοηθο του Βασιλη, στον μηχανικο κ. Σταυρο, για την λεπτομερη αναλυση και επεξηγηση της κονσολας του control και τελος στο επιτελειο της κουζινας, γιατι το μοσχαρακι ηταν νοστιμοτατο...!!!


Σας ευχαριστω ολους, καλα ταξιδια και ο Αη Νικολας παντα μαζι σας...
Ευχομαι να μεινει το πλοιο στη γραμμη και να απολαυσω ξανα τετοιες εμπειριες.

Πολυ συντομα σκεφτομαι να κατεβω απο Καβαλα μεχρι Βαθυ και να επιστρεψω Θεσσαλονικη...!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51333

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή άφιξη του βάπορα στη Μυτηλήνη.Αφιερωμένες στον Συλβέστρο τον γκρινιάρη :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51352

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51353

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51354

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51355

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51356

----------


## opelmanos

Η φώρτωση,
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51357
η παραμονή
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51358

----------


## opelmanos

Και τέλος η αναχώρηση.Ενας βάπορας με τα όλα του πέρα για πέρα αρσενικός οτι και να λέμε δεν φτάνει

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51359

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51360

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51361

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51362

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51363

----------


## opelmanos

Χαράζοντας ρότα για Λήμνο

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51364

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51365

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51366

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51367

----------


## sylver23

Παει και η Λεσβος.
Να σαι καλά Μάνο.Πολύ όμορφες!
Χιο και Λέσβο πιστεύω κλείσαμε ,οπότε ας αφήσουμε τον Τεο για λίγο καιρό να πηγαινοέρχεται ήσυχος.
Πάμε τώρα προς Λήμνο μεριά που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ο giovanaut.

Ενα ενα τα λιμάνια να μην βαριόμαστε.Πιστεύω να συμφωνείτε.

(Σε λίγες μέρες αναχωρώ για Ικαρία ,οπότε θα κάνω μια βολτίτσα προς Αγιο να το δείτε και απο κεί)

----------


## opelmanos

> Παει και η Λεσβος.
> Να σαι καλά Μάνο.Πολύ όμορφες!
> Χιο και Λέσβο πιστεύω κλείσαμε ,οπότε ας αφήσουμε τον Τεο για λίγο καιρό να πηγαινοέρχεται ήσυχος.
> Πάμε τώρα προς Λήμνο μεριά που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ο giovanaut.
> 
> Ενα ενα τα λιμάνια να μην βαριόμαστε.Πιστεύω να συμφωνείτε.
> 
> (Σε λίγες μέρες αναχωρώ για Ικαρία ,οπότε θα κάνω μια βολτίτσα προς Αγιο να το δείτε και απο κεί)


Σίγουρα θέλουμε να δούμε και λίγο Λήμνο.Βασιζόμαστε στον GIOVANAUT KAI ΣΕ εσένα Συλβερ θέλω να το δώ και από Ικαριά μεριά

----------


## nikosnasia

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2005 ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ''ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΕΥΤΑΔΕΣ'' ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ.
ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΝΤΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ .......ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ opelmanos......
Pict2005023.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2005 ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ''ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΕΥΤΑΔΕΣ'' ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ.
> ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΝΤΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ .......ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ opelmanos......
> Pict2005023.jpg


Πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!
Μπραβο Νικο!!!
τα LG τον χαλανε :twisted:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Νίκο και τότε ήταν χάλια αλλά και τώρα είναι τα ίδια και χειρότερα αρκεί μια ματιά στις φώτο για να καταλάβει κανείς πως έχει ξεφτιλίσει το βαπόρι αυτό το άθλιο μπλέ που όσο περνάει ο καιρός μετατρέπεται σε πρασινόμωβ,*ΚΡΙΜΑ.....*


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΕΞΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ.

----------


## opelmanos

> Νίκο και τότε ήταν χάλια αλλά και τώρα είναι τα ίδια και χειρότερα αρκεί μια ματιά στις φώτο για να καταλάβει κανείς πως έχει ξεφτιλίσει το βαπόρι αυτό το άθλιο μπλέ που όσο περνάει ο καιρός μετατρέπεται σε πρασινόμωβ,*ΚΡΙΜΑ.....*


Πάντως από κοντά που το είδα το καράβι φαινόταν παραμελημένο απ'έξω ειδικά η πλώρη είναι ασ τα να πάνε.Εχει αρχίσει και πέρνει την κάτω βόλτα πάλι :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΟ 2000 (ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ) ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
Pict2000088.jpg

Pict2000083.jpg

Pict2000087.jpg

----------


## fotini86

Και θεωρητικά δεν θα έπρεπε γιατί δεν έχει και πολύ καιρό που ολοκλήρωσε τις επισκευές του από το τελευταίο ατύχημα... ε;;;

----------


## opelmanos

Μια άποψη απο το ελικοδρόμιο όταν ήταν πράσινο

----------


## opelmanos

> ωχ! τι μας θύμησες τώρα,...τραγική κατάσταση,νομίζω πως τέτοια έκταση διαβρωσης με τα ελάσματα έτοιμα να τρυπήσουν απο τα pittings δεν θα δεί κανείς ξανά σε επιβατηγό πλοίο


Απ το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ'αυτί

----------


## naftopoulo

Ξερουμε καθε ποτε πιανει Αγιο Κηρυκο?

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΟ 2000 (ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ) ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
> Pict2000088.jpg
> 
> Pict2000083.jpg
> 
> Pict2000087.jpg


Περα απο την ασκηση,αυτο που μ'αρεσει ειναι ντυμενος στα λευκα.Ας ακουσει επιτελους καποιος απο  εκει μεσα.ΒΑΨΤΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ !!! :Mad:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Παει και η Λεσβος.
> Να σαι καλά Μάνο.Πολύ όμορφες!
> Χιο και Λέσβο πιστεύω κλείσαμε ,οπότε ας αφήσουμε τον Τεο για λίγο καιρό να πηγαινοέρχεται ήσυχος.
> Πάμε τώρα προς Λήμνο μεριά που αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ο giovanaut.
> 
> Ενα ενα τα λιμάνια να μην βαριόμαστε.Πιστεύω να συμφωνείτε.
> 
> (Σε λίγες μέρες αναχωρώ για Ικαρία ,οπότε θα κάνω μια βολτίτσα προς Αγιο να το δείτε και απο κεί)


Aδέλφια εννοειται...
Σε καθε αφιξη ειμαι στον ντοκο αλλα ολες ηταν βραδινες εκτος απο μια πολυ πρωινη...

Περιμενω την Τεταρτη για το ρεπορταζ μου απο τη Μυρινα...

Και θα εχω και αλλο τρελο υλικο απο ολα τα λιμανια, αφου μετα απο προσκληση του φιλου μου, το Σαβ/κο, θα κατεβω με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ μεχρι Σαμο, Σαββατόβραδο στο Βαθυ και Κυριακη παλι Λημνο...

τρεεεελα.....!!!

----------


## sylver23

> Ξερουμε καθε ποτε πιανει Αγιο Κηρυκο?


Καθε Πέμπτη πιάνει Αγιο Κήρυκο.
Δηλ θα πιάσει στις 6,13,20 και 27 αυγούστου.
Ωρα άφιξης 16.45 και ώρα αναχώρησης 17.15

----------


## naftopoulo

Ευχαριστω Συλβεστρο! Σιγουρα σε καποια αφιξη θα ειμαι εκει! :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Με καθυστέρηση μίας ώρας απέπλευσε στις 20:45 της Τρίτης από τη Σάμο το πλοίο «Θεόφιλος» με προορισμό τη Χίο, τη Μυτιλήνη, τη Λήμνο και την Καβάλα.

Περίπου 30 άτομα είχαν ξαπλώσει στον καταπέλτη εμποδίζοντας τη φόρτωση αστυνομικής κλούβας που μετέφερε μετανάστες. 

Τελικά, με εντολή του εισαγγελέα δεν επιβιβάστηκε το αστυνομικό όχημα και το πλοίο απέπλευσε χωρίς τους μετανάστες

Πηγή: ΣΚΑΪ

----------


## Giovanaut

Μετα απο πολλες μεταμεσονυχτιες αφιξεις, εχθες επιθτελους το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ εκανε εμφανιση το πρωι.

Ετσι λοιπον γυρω στις 11, ο καπτα Μανωλης με αψογους χειρισμους μανουβραρισε το καραβι στο λιμανι της Μυρινας.

Οι φωτο τραβηγμενες απο το εκκλησακι του Αγιου Νικολαου.

ΑΦΙΞΗ 

1. Παιρνοντας τα φαναρια.
teo1.JPG

2. Παιρνοντας τα φαναρια (συνεχεια).

3. Μεσα στο λιμανι.
teo3.JPG

4. Μεσα στο λιμανι (συνεχεια).

5. Πριν τη μανουβρα.
teo5.JPG

6. Με την πλωρη στο καστρο.

7. Με την πλωρη στο καστρο (συνεχεια).
teo7.JPG


...συνεχιζεται

----------


## Giovanaut

8. Λιγο πριν τον ντοκο.
teo8.JPG

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ

9. Βιραροντας την αγκυρα.

10. Βιραροντας την αγκυρα (συνεχεια).
teo10.JPG

11. Βλεποντας την μπουκα.
teo11.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλέ πολύ καλές φώτο. Σωστά κάδρα, ομορφα χρώματα, σωστά πλάνα. Ας παραδηγματιστούν απο κάτι τέτοια πλάνα ορισμένοι φίλοι απο το φόρουμ και να μην μας γεμίζουν με scrap photos...

----------


## nikosnasia

> 8. Λιγο πριν τον ντοκο.
> teo8.JPG
> 
> ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
> 
> 9. Βιραροντας την αγκυρα.
> 
> 10. Βιραροντας την αγκυρα (συνεχεια).
> teo10.JPG
> ...


ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΓΗ, ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ, ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ, ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΘΟΣ.
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ. ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φιλέ πολύ καλές φώτο. Σωστά κάδρα, ομορφα χρώματα, σωστά πλάνα. Ας παραδηγματιστούν απο κάτι τέτοια πλάνα ορισμένοι φίλοι απο το φόρουμ και να μην μας γεμίζουν με scrap photos...


 
Αποστολε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.
Αυτα τα λογια ειδικα απο σενα που χρονια παρακολουθω τη δουλεια σου ειναι πολυ σημαντικα.

Οσο για το τελευταιο δικο σου υλικο απο τα ξενα τι να πω....

Μας τρελαινεις...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΓΗ, ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ, ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ, ΛΑΤΡΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΠΑΘΟΣ.
> ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ. ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ.


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.... να σαι καλα
Και αυτα που γραφεις με εκφραζουν απολυτα...


Ευτυχως ειμαστε ολοι τρελοι και παθιασμενοι...
Για αυτο και τα δινουμε ολα...

Οσο για τα αλλα, συντομα ερχονται....!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Mipos ta paraleme ligo me ta "esoterika xalia"???Na sumfoniso pos to ploio den einai opos kapote...Mesa pou mpika tha lega pos apla einai adeio!Ego auto eida!oi xoroi adeioi ligo pliroma se sxesi me palaiotera opos kai ligoi epivates!Oute vromiko oute dialumeno itan omos!Kai oi eksoterikes mpogies den einai toooso xalia pia!Auto to mov pou vlepeis stefane den einai etsi apo konta!Einai i lipsi tetoia!Exei ksethoriasei sigoura!alla den einai se kamia periptosi toso polu!

----------


## opelmanos

Πριν λίγο στο λιμάνι

----------


## cpt babis

Μπραβο πολυ ομορφες οι φωτο του βαπορα ΤΕΟ

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι η αναχώρηση

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52000

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52001

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52002

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,Giovanaut,Speedkiller,stefanosp,diagoras & Sylver23.
DSCF1868.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,Giovanaut,Speedkiller,stefanosp,diagoras & Sylver23.
> DSCF1868.jpg


Eυχαριστούμε Δημήτρη να σαι πάντα καλά

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφού το όνομα στην πλώρη παραμένει THEO *F* ILOS, γιατί στο AIS άλλαξε σε THEO *PH* ILOS??? :Confused:

----------


## Notis

Πέμπτη 30/07/2009 στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης

S5001133X.jpg

S5001143X.jpg

S5001174X.jpg

S5001187X.jpg

S5001208X.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αφού το όνομα στην πλώρη παραμένει THEO *F* ILOS, γιατί στο AIS άλλαξε σε THEO *PH* ILOS???


 παντως εχω την εντυπωση οτι το σωστο ειναι THEOPHILOS. :Wink: 

notis&opelmanos  ωραιες φωτο!

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω την εντύπωση πως το AIS θα πρέπει να ακολουθά την ονομασία στα επίσημα χαρτιά της σημαίας ή του νηογνώμονα και όπως ξέρω ειναι εδώ και χρόνια THEOFILOS

----------


## Notis

Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά Μιλτιάδη,
μου δίνεις κουράγιο να συνεχίσω...
Εδώ καλημερίζει την ξαδελφούλα...


S5001249X.jpg

S5001257X.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Εχω την εντύπωση πως το AIS θα πρέπει να ακολουθά την ονομασία στα επίσημα χαρτιά της σημαίας ή του νηογνώμονα και όπως ξέρω ειναι εδώ και χρόνια THEOFILOS


Συμφωνω  :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Εχω την εντύπωση πως το AIS θα πρέπει να ακολουθά την ονομασία στα επίσημα χαρτιά της σημαίας ή του νηογνώμονα και όπως ξέρω ειναι εδώ και χρόνια THEOFILOS


σωστοτατος μεν ο αποστολος,απλα δημιουργειται ενα προβλημα στη προφορα απο τους ξενους καθως το THEOFILOS διαβαζεται θεο*φαι'*λος:mrgreen:
ευχαριστουμε τον Νοτη για το πληρες ρεπορταζ!

----------


## Notis

Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς φίλε Μιλτιάδη την συγκίνηση εκείνο το πρωινό!

Αγναντευόντας απο τα καταστρώματα του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, τις ακτές της πανέμορφης Λέσβου και κοιτάζοντας πίσω στον ορίζοντα μήπως και διακρίνω το καθυστερημένο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, γύρισα απο ένστικτο προς τα αριστερά και αντίκρυσα αυτήν την μαγευτική εικόνα...

S5001132X.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς φίλε Μιλτιάδη την συγκίνηση εκείνο το πρωινό!
> 
> Αγναντευόντας απο τα καταστρώματα του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, τις ακτές της πανέμορφης Λέσβου και κοιτάζοντας πίσω στον ορίζοντα μήπως και διακρίνω το καθυστερημένο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, γύρισα απο ένστικτο προς τα αριστερά και αντίκρυσα αυτήν την εικόνα...
> 
> S5001132X.jpg


 εκει που γραφεις "αυτήν την εικόνα..."
γραψε "αυτήν την μαγευτικη εικόνα..." :Wink:

----------


## Notis

Το επεξεργάστηκα φίλε cpt babis,
δεν υπερβάλλω, καθηλώθηκα για λίγο, επειδή δεν το περίμενα...

----------


## cpt babis

> Το επεξεργάστηκα φίλε cpt babis,
> δεν υπερβάλλω, καθηλώθηκα για λίγο, επειδή δεν το περίμενα...


 ε λιγο ειναι να τον δεις εκει που δεν τον περιμενεις ?

----------


## Notis

Δεν μπορώ να πώ ήταν ευγενικός ο.. μπάρμπας.
Μας έδωσε τη σειρά του να δέσουμε πρώτα, και μετά με το πάσο του ακολούθησε...

----------


## DimitrisT

13/8 Ο Θεόφιλος έχει μώλις μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## diagoras

> Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,Giovanaut,Speedkiller,stefanosp,diagoras & Sylver23.
> DSCF1868.jpg


 Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη για την αφιερωση.Να σαι καλα

----------


## DimitrisT

O Θεόφιλος για άλλη μια φορά στη Χίο σήμερα το πρωί.

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια κοντινή φωτογραφία του Θεόφιλου καθώς αναχωρεί από η Χίο.

----------


## opelmanos

Ο Μπάρμπας δαμάζει τα κύματα.Χτες 15 Αυγούστου

----------


## opelmanos

Η παραμονή και η αναχώρηση του


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52632

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52633

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52634

----------


## diagoras

Ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου opelmanos.Εδω που τα λεμε θελει μια περιποιηση στην πλωρη

----------


## opelmanos

> Ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου opelmanos.Εδω που τα λεμε θελει μια περιποιηση στην πλωρη


Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν αλλά το καράβι θέλει όλο βάψιμο.Είναι ας τα να πάνε αν το δείς από κοντά θα καταλάβεις

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή αφιξη και αναχώρηση πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι μία τελευταία που ξέχασα να ανεβάσω.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους.Για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Απιστευτες οι φωτο ολες παιδια ειδικα με το ΧΙΟΣ...απιθανες, σε ταξιδευουν...
Και μιας και το ενεφερα, αυριο πρωι-πρωι μπαινω μεσα για Καβαλα...!!!

Ερε στιγμες που θα ζησουμε παλι.....

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Μάνο για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες,να σαι καλά.

----------


## Speedkiller

Theofilos.......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53167

----------


## opelmanos

> Theofilos.......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53167


Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα πολύ όμορφη φωτό

----------


## No Name

Με πλώρη στο λιμάνι Βαθύ Σάμου

DSCN2555.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Πολύ ωραίο τοπίο...

----------


## gtogias

Ο Θεόφιλος μόλις έχει αναχωρήσει από τη Χίο, Κυριακή 16 Αυγούστου 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53266

----------


## vinman

> Ο Θεόφιλος μόλις έχει αναχωρήσει από τη Χίο, Κυριακή 16 Αυγούστου 2009:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53266


Πάντα με όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## gtogias

> Πάντα με όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!
> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες σας φίλοι μου gtogias,no name & speedkiller.Σας ευχαριστούμε,να στε καλά.
Ο Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι της Χίου πριν κανα 2ωρο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,gtogias,no name & speedkiller.
DSCF2019.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

O ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΚΑΡΕ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΕΝΟ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ.Σορρυ για τη ποιότητα αλλά είναι απο κινητό η φωτό

----------


## Speedkiller

Θεόφιλος.......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53873

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Θεόφιλος.......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53873


Καλο χειμωνα κωστη...:mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

θεόφιλος...(Σε άριστη κατάσταση το ελικοδρόμειο σε σχέση με παλαιότερα θλιβερά χρόνια...)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53995

----------


## Νaval22

η σκάλα που έχει πάνω το φουγάρο είναι λίγο απότομη ε? :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Τα φιδάκια γιατί τα έκανε??

----------


## opelmanos

> θεόφιλος...(Σε άριστη κατάσταση το ελικοδρόμειο σε σχέση με παλαιότερα θλιβερά χρόνια...)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53995


 Κώστα στον φουγάρο ανέβηκες και το φωτογράφισες?

----------


## DriFterPanos

> θεόφιλος...(Σε άριστη κατάσταση το ελικοδρόμειο σε σχέση με παλαιότερα θλιβερά χρόνια...)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53995


    Έτσι Κώστα!!!! Ραμποδουλειές για να γουστάρουμε και λίγο!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Έτσι Κώστα!!!! Ραμποδουλειές για να γουστάρουμε και λίγο!!





> Κώστα στον φουγάρο ανέβηκες και το φωτογράφισες?





> η σκάλα που έχει πάνω το φουγάρο είναι λίγο απότομη ε?




Μόνο λίγο απότομη??? :Wink:  :Smile: 
Ναι Μάνο!Ανέβηκα στη σκάλα του φουγάρου...
Drifter Thanks!Εγώ να δεις πως γουστάρω... :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

Εγώ πάντως ποτέ δεν το τόλμησα τόσα χρόνια μπράβο σου

----------


## Speedkiller

> Εγώ πάντως ποτέ δεν το τόλμησα τόσα χρόνια μπράβο σου


Η τρέλα δεν παέι στα βουνά.... :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54003

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Η τρέλα δεν παέι στα βουνά....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54003


Κωστα παρετουμαι..εισαι και πολυ ραμπο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Black Flag

Το πρώτο μεγάλο πλοίο που ταξίδεψα, μετά τις παντόφλες για τα νησιά του Ιουνίου και την Θάσο, τον Αύγουστο του 1997 από Πειραία προς Μυτιλήνη και τούμπαλιν. Πραγματικά με είχε εντυπωσιάσει! Από' κείνο το ταξίδι είχα μάθει για το ψευδώνυμο Θεότυφλος. Από τότε δυστυχώς δεν έχω ξανανέβει στο καράβι, αλλά το' χω δει στον Πειραιά και στην Χίο από πολύ κοντά, στις αρχές του μήνα που ήμουν για διακοπές.

----------


## Speedkiller

*Aφιερωμένη στον DrifterPanos η παρακάτω*:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54108

----------


## opelmanos

Ψάχνοντας στο άλμπουμ του πατέρα μου βρήκα 3 ακόμη φωτό από την εκδρομή του ΤΕΟ στο Γύθειο το 1999.Για τον nikosnasia kai Speedkiler

----------


## Rocinante

> Μόνο λίγο απότομη???
> Ναι Μάνο!Ανέβηκα στη σκάλα του φουγάρου...
> Drifter Thanks!Εγώ να δεις πως γουστάρω...


Κωστα πολυ καλες μπραβο σου αλλα ρε παιδακι μου φοβαμε μην βαλεις ιδεες και σε αλλους και αρχισουν τις αναριχησεις. 
Φανταζομαι τον Leo στο φουγαρο του Superferry II και δεν ξερω μετα πως θα τον ξανασπρισουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## DriFterPanos

> *Aφιερωμένη στον DrifterPanos η παρακάτω*:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54108


    Έτσι Κώστα!!! Είσαι Top!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks!... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κωστα πολυ καλες μπραβο σου αλλα ρε παιδακι μου φοβαμε μην βαλεις ιδεες και σε αλλους και αρχισουν τις αναριχησεις. 
> Φανταζομαι τον Leo στο φουγαρο του Superferry II και δεν ξερω μετα πως θα τον ξανασπρισουμε



H αλήθεια είναι πως ήταν παράτολμο και ούτε το επικροτώ ούτε το προτείνω...Ήθελα όμως να το κάνω!Αν μπορόυσα και μέχρι τέρμα θα πήγαινα! :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

Τελείωσε! αυτό ήταν θα ανεβώ και εγώ όταν ταξιδέψω θα σας φέρω και φωτογραφίες κιόλας

----------


## opelmanos

Για τον nikosnasia .Αλλη μία φωτό του πλοίου απ΄την εκδρομή που είχε πάει στο Γύθειο.το 1999.Στο βάθος διακρίνονται οι χιονισμένες κορυφές του ΤΑΥΓΕΤΟΥ


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54330

----------


## gpav

Καλησπέρα μετα από απουσία μου για 1 περίπου μήνα...

Αληθεία, πως πάει απο πληρότητες το πλοίο; τέτοια μερα το 2007, στα άσπρα τότε, που ταξίδευα εγώ από Μυτιλήνη για θεσσαλονίκη, μετά την ανακοίνωση των αποτελέσμάτων των πανελληνίων(και αφού είχα νοικιάσει την υπερευκαιρία-σπιτι στη Μυτιληνη) άγγιζε το 95%... μετα βίας βρήκαμε εισητήρια και η κατάσταση που αντικρυσαμε ηταν λιαν επιεικώς τριτοκοσμική: στρωματσάδες στους διαδρόμους σε σημείο που να πηδάς πάνω απο κοιμώμενους και κοιμωμένες, γιαγιάδες και αθίγκανοι με ταπεράκια, αρνιά στις λαδόκολες, αντζούγιες κ.ο.κ. και ένας σουρωμενος υπερήλικας που τριγυρνούσε στα καταστρώματα αγκαλία με ένα μεγάλο μπουκάλι απο το υπέροχο "Εύζων" του Βαρβαγιάννη...

Φυσικά και δεν είχε να καθίσουμε εως ότου ο πατέρας και ο θείος μου τους άρχισαν τις νομικές απειλές (αχ αυτοί οι δικηγόροι) και μας άνοιξαν μία τραπεζαρία με πλαστικές καρέκλες(καλης ποιότητας παρολα αυτά) όπου νομίζω οτι σερβιριζόταν κανονικά κάποιο πρωινό...

Και κάπως έτσι κύλησε το πρώτο μου ταξίδι με το θεόφιλο και μοναδικό προς το παρόν... Παρόλα αυτά έχω δεθεί αρκετα με το πλοίο, χωρίς να υπάρχει ακριβής αιτία, και σχεδιάζω μια χειμερινή ή ανοιξιάτικη "απόβαση" σε κάποιο κοντινό νησί, ώστε να το εξευρευνήσω λίγο καλύτερα αυτή τη φορά, μη ενοχλούμενος απο την πολυκοσμία (και τους εργαζόμενους σε αυτό, ελπίζω).

----------


## opelmanos

Κατ αρχήν καλωσόρισες φίλε μου.Πρίν λίγο επέστρεψα από το λιμάνι.Από κίνηση πάει μιά χαρά ο βάπορας δές εδώ και θα καταλάβεις

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή άφιξη του βάπορα, περίμενε λίγο έξω απ'το λιμάνι μέχρι να φύγει το Μυτιλήνη.Καπνιστός όπως πάντα.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του Μπάρμπα για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα ειδικά σε Speedkiler kai nikosnasia(για τις φωτογραφίες του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ που μου αφιέρωσε).Ασε που τα πήρα λίγο με τους λιμενικούς γιατί ένας δεν με άφησε να μπώ από μια πύλη με τα πόδια επειδή δεν ταξίδευα.Τελικά μπήκα από μια άλλη πύλη είπα ότι πάω να δω ένα γνωστό μου απ΄το πλήρωμα.Αν δεν με αφήναν ούτε απο εκεί θα ακολουθούσα την τακτική του Speedkiler σκαρφάλωμα δηλαδη.

----------


## opelmanos

Αραξε στην προβλήτα δίπλα από το λιμεναρχείο απέναντι από το ξενοδοχείο BLUE SEA.H θέση αυτή είναι η καλύτερη για φωτογραφίσεις

----------


## hayabusa

η πλώρη του θέλει ενα φρεσκαρισματάκι ε ;

----------


## opelmanos

Συνέχεια .....

----------


## opelmanos

> η πλώρη του θέλει ενα φρεσκαρισματάκι ε ;


Οχι μόνο η πλώρη του γενικά :Sad: Και η αναχώρηση.Αυτές αφιερωμένες σε εσένα

----------


## hayabusa

έχεις δίκιο. απλά ειδικά η αριστερή μπάντα της πλώρης είναι αίσχος. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και προσεσώς θα ανταποδώσω στα θαλασσινα τοπία. Μείνε συντονισμένος  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

> Οχι μόνο η πλώρη του γενικάΚαι η αναχώρηση.Αυτές αφιερωμένες σε εσένα
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54408
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54409
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54411
> 
> ...


 Μπραβο Μανο με τα ωραια σου :Wink:

----------


## gpav

Μάνο υποκλινόμαστε... Ειλικρινά έχεις αποδειχτεί ο καλύτερος βαπορο-ρεπόρτερ του νησιού...  :Razz:

----------


## lostromos

Η άφιξή του στη Καβάλα, 14/8/2009. Πάνω στη μανούβρα για να πρυμνοδετήσει.

----------


## samichri

> έχεις δίκιο. απλά ειδικά η αριστερή μπάντα της πλώρης είναι αίσχος. 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και προσεσώς θα ανταποδώσω στα θαλασσινα τοπία. Μείνε συντονισμένος


Επειδή και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έχει τα ίδια χάλια... να υποθέσω ότι φταίει η ποιότητα της μπογιάς που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ?? γιατί δεν θυμάμαι και τα δύο σε τέτοια κατάσταση. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRlfUrecDE

----------


## opelmanos

> Επειδή και το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ έχει τα ίδια χάλια... να υποθέσω ότι φταίει η ποιότητα της μπογιάς που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ?? γιατί δεν θυμάμαι και τα δύο σε τέτοια κατάσταση. 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRlfUrecDE


 Φταίει οτι κάνουν πασαλείματα πάνω απ'την μπογιά και τα βάφουν χωρίς καν να τα πλύνουν από το αλάτι. Φταίει όμως και στην επισκευή οτί δεν γίνεται πολύ σωστή δουλειά.Κανονικά αν γινόταν αμοβολή και πλαστικοποίηση και μετά βάψιμο θα διατηρούσε πολύ περισσότερο το χρώμα  σχεδόν χωρίς ίχνος τρεξίματος και σκουριές.Οσο για την πλώρη σίγουρα θα έχει περισσότερα γδαρσίματα γιατί πέφτει η καδένα της άγκυρας και ξεγδάρει την μπογιά :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Μανο τελειο το ρεπορταζ....

Τελικα σημερα εμαθα πως ο ΤΕΟ ισως μεινει στη γραμμη του, γιατι ειναι πιθανο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ να μπει σε αγονη των Δωδεκανησων και ενα δρομολογιο προς Χιο-Μυτιληνη.

----------


## opelmanos

> Μανο τελειο το ρεπορταζ....
> 
> Τελικα σημερα εμαθα πως ο ΤΕΟ ισως μεινει στη γραμμη του, γιατι ειναι πιθανο το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ να μπει σε αγονη των Δωδεκανησων και ενα δρομολογιο προς Χιο-Μυτιληνη.


Φίλε μου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.Θες τον ΤΕΟ να έρχεται Καβάλα να κάνει παραμονή για να τον απολαμβάνεις ε? :Cool: Αλλά και εγώ όμως τον θέλω στο κανονικό του δρομολόγιο για να τον χορταίνω.Γελάει καλύτερα όμως αυτός που γελάει τελευταίος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Υπομονή και σύντομα θα λυθεί το θέμα.Να εύχεσαι να μην γελάσω εγώ μόνο στο λέω :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φίλε μου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.Θες τον ΤΕΟ να έρχεται Καβάλα να κάνει παραμονή για να τον απολαμβάνεις ε?Αλλά και εγώ όμως τον θέλω στο κανονικό του δρομολόγιο για να τον χορταίνω.Γελάει καλύτερα όμως αυτός που γελάει τελευταίοςΥπομονή και σύντομα θα λυθεί το θέμα.Να εύχεσαι να μην γελάσω εγώ μόνο στο λέω


Εγω θελω στο βαθμο που γινεται ολοι να ειμαστε ικανοποιημενοι....

Απλως τις πληροφοριες μου μεταφερω οταν σε καποιο βαθμο τις θεωρω αξιοπιστες....

Η πραγματικοτητα μπορει να διαφερει πολυ τελικα...!!!

----------


## CosmoMath

> Σημερινή άφιξη του βάπορα, περίμενε λίγο έξω απ'το λιμάνι μέχρι να φύγει το Μυτιλήνη.Καπνιστός όπως πάντα.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του Μπάρμπα για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα ειδικά σε Speedkiler kai nikosnasia(για τις φωτογραφίες του ΦΑΙΔΡΑ που μου αφιέρωσε).Ασε που τα πήρα λίγο με τους λιμενικούς γιατί ένας  δεν  με άφησε να μπώ από μια πύλη με τα πόδια επειδή δεν ταξίδευα.Τελικά μπήκα από μια άλλη πύλη είπα ότι πάω να δω ένα γνωστό μου απ΄το πλήρωμα.Αν δεν με αφήναν ούτε απο εκεί θα ακολουθούσα την τακτική του Speedkiler σκαρφάλωμα δηλαδη.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54397
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54398
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54399
> 
> ...


Για να συμπληρωθεί το ρεπορτάζ:

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή πρωινή άφιξη του ΤΕΟ:

----------


## opelmanos

Μανούβρα και αγκυβόλιο

----------


## opelmanos

Φωτό του πλοίου καλοκαίρι 2006.Οταν πήγαινε με σακατεμένη προπέλα και είχε κάνει ρεκόρ καθυστερήσεων.Αφιερωμένη στον* ilias1535* που δούλευε μέσα τότε.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54998

----------


## ilias1535

ευχαριστω φιλε Μάνο να'σαι καλα!8α προσπα8ισω και γω να ανεβασω καμια απο τοτε αλλα λιγο δυσκολο μου φαινεται.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για να συμπληρωθεί το ρεπορτάζ:


 
Που σκαρφάλωσες ωρέ θηρίο???Φοβερες!!! :Surprised:

----------


## CosmoMath

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες από την πλώρη του Μυτιλήνη. Μόλις είχαμε σαλπάρει. Απλά το ρολόι της μηχανής πάει πίσω κανα μισάωρο!

----------


## Leo

Αυτά είναι τα μεγαλεία των πλωριών μπαλκονιών που έχουν μείνει ελάχιστα πλέον.

----------


## ilias1535

Συγνωμη παιδια που δεν ειναι εξωτερικες του πλοιου αλλα δουλευα τοτε μεσα και ειμουν και αρκετα μικρος για να ειμουν επαγγελματιας..Στην δευτερη φαινεται η ανδρος ακομα και ηταν και γυρω στης 7 μου φαινεται ,με τις κα8υστερισεις τοτε...2006 καλοκαιρι

----------


## ilias1535

Μανο εχω και καποιες απο ατομα που δουλευαν μεσα αλλα δεν τις βαζω εδω..8ελω να στις στειλω πρβ αλλα δεν γινεται μου φαινεται

----------


## ilias1535

Και μια απο το ρεμετζο ,που παρεπιπτωντος αλλοι εκει τιν βγαζουν ,πες και εσυ Μανο..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Θεοφιλος*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 065.jpg
_Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους Νελιτες._

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο Θεόφιλος στην Καβάλα ! Στους Νελίτες της παρέας...  :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Για ολους τους fun.DSC02227.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Πλάκα μας κάνεις??????????Τι είναι τούτη η βόμβα Μανωλάκη????:shock::shock::shock:Xίλια ευχαριστώ!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## DimitrisT

:shock::shock: Απίστευτο ντοκουμέντο φίλε theofilos-ship,να σαι καλά,σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Black Flag

Λευκά και πάλι λευκά τα πλαϊνά!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για ολους τους fun.DSC02227.JPG


Θελεις να μας πεθανεις....????
Συγχαρητηρια...

Κι αλλο-κι αλλο-κι αλλο...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Η σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου.Σε *Speedkiler Sylver23 nikosnasia*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56587

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56589

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56590

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56592

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56593

----------


## opelmanos

Η συνάντηση με το Μυτηλήνη,
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56594
Και η αναχώρηση
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56595

----------


## aris A

ο θεοφιλος στη Μυτιληνη 6/8/09

----------


## Harry14

Ξερουμε αν θα δεσει και ποτε ο Θεοφιλος για την ετησια του;

----------


## opelmanos

> Ξερουμε αν θα δεσει και ποτε ο Θεοφιλος για την ετησια του;


Αργεί ακόμα

----------


## opelmanos

Η σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι είχε αρκετες περιπέτειες.Κατ αρχήν περίμενε να φύγει το ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ έξω απ'το λιμάνι αφού ακολούθησε περίεργη πορεία.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57494

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57495

----------


## opelmanos

Δεύτερον λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που επικρατούσαν έσπασε ένας κάβος και έκανε αρκετή ώρα να δέσει και τελικά με δυσκολία έδεσε στις 18:35.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57496


   Ο ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΒΟΣ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57497

----------


## opelmanos

Έφαγε 40 λεπτά με το ρολόι μέχρι να ξεφορτώσει και να φωρτώσει με αναμένες τις μηχανές 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57498

----------


## opelmanos

Και τέλος αναχώρησε στις 19:10 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57499

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57500

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57502

----------


## douzoune

Πάντα με πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ από το όμορφο νησί μας. Ευχαριστούμε Μάνο!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Πάντα με πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ από το όμορφο νησί μας. Ευχαριστούμε Μάνο!!!


Ε τι θα σας άφηνα εγώ ποτέ έτσι?Αν μπορούσα θα πεταγόμουν και στο Σίγρι αλλά δεν μπορώ λόγω δουλειάς :Sad:

----------


## douzoune

> Ε τι θα σας άφηνα εγώ ποτέ έτσι?Αν μπορούσα θα πεταγόμουν και στο Σίγρι αλλά δεν μπορώ λόγω δουλειάς


Μας τελειώνει σιγά-σιγά και το Σίγρι αλλά κάτι μπόρεσα και έκανα (τουλάχιστον από Διαγόρα).

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μας τελειώνει σιγά-σιγά και το Σίγρι αλλά κάτι μπόρεσα και έκανα (τουλάχιστον από Διαγόρα).



Ολα τα "καλά" τελειώνουν...Δεν ξέρω πόσο εξυπηρέτησε το νησί να πω την αλήθεια...Ωστόσο σαν εικόνα σίγουρα ήταν όμορφο να βλέπει κανείς το Διαγόρα εκεί!Πάντως για να επανέλθω στον Θεόφιλο το μεγάλο θέμα είναι ποια θα είναι η τύχη του θεόφιλου και της εταιρείας μετά την πώληση των μετοχών από πλευράς Βεντούρη...:-?

----------


## douzoune

> Ολα τα "καλά" τελειώνουν...Δεν ξέρω πόσο εξυπηρέτησε το νησί να πω την αλήθεια...Ωστόσο σαν εικόνα σίγουρα ήταν όμορφο να βλέπει κανείς το Διαγόρα εκεί!Πάντως για να επανέλθω στον Θεόφιλο το μεγάλο θέμα είναι ποια θα είναι η τύχη του θεόφιλου και της εταιρείας μετά την πώληση των μετοχών από πλευράς Βεντούρη...:-?


Πόσο μάλλον τώρα που φημολογούνταν και η αντικατάσταση του από τον Κεντέρη. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει και αν θα προχωρήσει αυτή η αντικατάσταση από τον νέο ιδιοκτήτη.
(αν και δεν έχω στοιχεία, μπορώ να σου πω οτι τουλάχιστον ο Ταξίαρχος εξυπηρέτησε μια χαρά τους φορτηγατζήδες του δυτικού νησιού-λιγότερες ώρες,μικρότερες αποστάσεις από μυτιλήνη-λιγότερα πετρέλαια :Wink:  )

----------


## φανούλα

Και τι πετρέλαια.... Όλα τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ έχουν εθιστεί στο κάπνισμα :Wink: !!

----------


## opelmanos

> Όλα τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ έχουν εθιστεί στο κάπνισμα!!


Bλέπε τις φωτογραφίες ποιό πάνω!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Τις είδα, τις είδα :Very Happy: !!! Ειδικά ο ΤΕΟ δεν το συζητώ...Havana's καπνίζει :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φορουμ.Φίλε opelmanos σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτορεπορταζ του Θεόφιλου και όχι μόνο,να σαι καλά.
Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στη Χίο.Αφιερωμένες οι φωτο στους φίλους opelmanos ,theofilos-ship,Leo ,Nikos Maroulis και φυσκά σε όλους τους φαν του Τεο.
Λίγα λεπτά πριν μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF2759.jpg
DSCF2761.jpg
Είσοδος στο λιμάνι 
DSCF2763.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αφιερωμα 'Θεοφιλος' Πηγη Εφοπλιστης 9/1996DSC02242.JPG

DSC02246.JPG

DSC02247.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

το θυμάμαι αυτό το αφίερωμα κάπου το 97 νομίζω,τότε ο "ζωγράφος της ΝΕΛ" ήταν όντως extra large βαπόρι για τα λιμάνια του αιγαίου :Very Happy:  τραγική ειρωνεία μέσα σε αυτό το αφιέρωμα κάποιος σύμβουλος της τότε ΝΕΛ έλεγε πως τα πλοία αυτά θα τα αντικαθιστούσαν με συμβατικά γιατί στη γραμμή αυτή δεν μετρούσε η ταχύτητα,δύο χρόνια μετά όμως παρείγγειλαν τους αίολους που ήταν γραφτό να γίνουν η ταφόπλακα της εταιρείας.

----------


## DimitrisT

Eίσοδος του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Eίσοδος του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.


.........Καμια αλλη ?

----------


## sylver23

Είχα υποσχεθεί πριν το καλοκαίρι οτι θα γυρίσω με φωτογραφίες του Θεόφιλου απο τον Αγ. Κηρυκο Ικαρίας.
Ενώ έτυχε σε προσέγγισή του στον Αγιο να βρίσκομαι πολύ κοντά στο λιμάνι,δεν κατάφερα να πάω διότι κολυμπούσα στα υπέροχα νερά της παραλίας του Αγ Γεωργίου που βρίσκεται στο ανατολικότερο άκρο του νησιού.
Παρόλα αυτά τον φωτογράφισα  καθώς περνούσε σε αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση απο κει με προορισμό τον Αγιο.
Τα βουνά στο βάθος της φωτογραφίας είναι της Σάμου.

Στο λιμάνι δεν καθόταν πάνω απο 30 λεπτά και έτσι ενώ έφυγα απο την παραλία πριν την αναχώρησή του και πάλι δεν θα το προλάβαινα.

Θα ακολουθήσουν όμως και άλλες φωτογραφίες απο την παραλια που ήμουν αλλά και απο ένα χωριό εκεί κοντά που τον ξανασυνάντησα κατα την αναχώρηση του για Σαμο.

Αφιερωμένη και αυτή η φώτο αλλά και όσες ακολουθήσουν σε όλους τους νελίτες που το είχα τάξει

----------


## opelmanos

Ωραία φωτό φίλε Συλβέστο.Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Giovanaut

Συλβεστρο εγραψες....!!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους nelites :Razz: 100_0492.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους nelites100_0492.jpg


Στο Πέραμα  είναι τότε που ήταν παροπλισμένο σωστά?

----------


## nikosnasia

17/9/2009 Στο Καρλόβασι.
DSCN4981.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Την ίδια μέρα αναχώρηση από Καρλόβασι για Ικαρία.
DSCN4984.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

19/9/2009 Διανυκτέρευση στο Βαθύ.
DSCN5093.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ πατριώτη.Επιτέλους το βλέπουμε και από κάποια διαφορετικά λιμάνια .Να ρωτήσω κάτι ;Στο Καρλόβασι πόση ώρα καθόταν?Οι μηχανές σβήναν η ήταν stund by?

----------


## nikosnasia

Δεν έμενε πάνω από δέκα λεπτά και κατέβαζε μόνο την μία μπουκαπόρτα.
DSCN5358.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Από κίνηση πώς τα πήγαινε αλήθεια?Αν καταλάβω απ΄το χρόνο παραμονής μάλλον λίγα πράγματα

----------


## φανούλα

Εγώ παιδιά έχω μία φώτο και καλή :Wink: .....
Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί στις 29/6/2006 στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!!!
(λόγω φωτογραφικής όμως και απειρίας συγχωρέστε με για την ανάλυση :Cool: )
ΤΕΟ εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένος στον opelmanos and family :Very Happy: !!!
Και στους Speedkiller, Giovanaut, nikosnasia και σ' όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ξαναπροσπάθησε φανούλα γιατί δεν ανέβηκε :Razz:

----------


## φανούλα

Σε μένα τη δείχνει κανονικά πως έχει ανεβεί....

----------


## Rocinante

> Σε μένα τη δείχνει κανονικά πως έχει ανεβεί....


Εμ βεβαια λογικο ειναι. Ακομα και ο υπολογιστης της επειρεαστηκε και ολες τις φωτο πλην Ποπης τις κοβει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Εμ βεβαια λογικο ειναι. Ακομα και ο υπολογιστης της επειρεαστηκε και ολες τις φωτο πλην Ποπης τις κοβει


Χα χα!!Ωραίο αστείο

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχα, τεσπα ας κάνουμε άλλη μία προσπάθεια.....

----------


## cpt babis

> Χαχαχα, τεσπα ας κάνουμε άλλη μία προσπάθεια.....


Φανουλα και παλι δεν βλεπω κατι :Sad:

----------


## φανούλα

Μάλλον χρειάζομαι πάλι οφθαλμίατρο:mrgreen::mrgreen:...εγώ τη βλέπω κανονικά και τις δύο φορές......κρίμα κι είμαι ακόμα νέα...

----------


## opelmanos

Κάποιο πρόβλημα πρέπει να υπάρχει .Πως μπορείς να το δείς όμως?

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάλλον χρειάζομαι πάλι οφθαλμίατρο:mrgreen::mrgreen:...εγώ τη βλέπω κανονικά και τις δύο φορές......κρίμα κι είμαι ακόμα νέα...


Μπράβο τώρα ανέβηκε ευχαριστούμε Φανούλα :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

Ο βάπορας το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης από διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες.Για τους theofilos-ship,Sreedkiler,douzoune,Leo,cpt babis,Giovant(που θα τον χάσει από τα μέρη του σε λίγο καιρό :Cool: )και στην εξαιρετική Φανούλα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58468

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58469

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58470

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58471

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58473

----------


## opelmanos

Την αναχώρηση φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσα να την έχανα.Ο λόγος φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία :Cool: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58478

----------


## nikosnasia

Καλές οι φωτογραφίες και η αγάπη για το πλοίο αλλά ας μην βαζουμε παραροπίδες και ας βλέπουμε την πραγματικότητα. Το πλοίο βιώνει την εγκατάλειψη της άγονης και την φτώχεια και την μιζέρια.
3, 1/2 ώρες Χίος Μυτιλήνη. Σκουριές παντού. Σε τραπέζι στο σαλόνι της διακεκριμένης θέσης καθώς ακούμπισα τον υπολογιστή έφυγε το τζάμι του τραπεζιού και προσγειώθηκε στα πόδια μου μαζί με τον υπολογιστή. Κάθισμα στο χωλ έξω από το σαλόνι διαλυμένο και ευτυχώς που ο συνταξιδώτης το πήρε είδηση και δεν σωριάστηκε στο πάτωμα.Κρίμα. Λυπάμαι πολύ που πολλοί και διάφοροι λόγοι κατάντησαν έτσι αυτό το βαπόρι.
Τι να πω, κρίμα, γιατί στα πλευρά του γράφει ακόμη NEL LINES.
DSCN3941.JPG

DSCN3942.JPG

DSCN3943.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Καλές οι φωτογραφίες και η αγάπη για το πλοίο αλλά ας μην βαζουμε παραροπίδες και ας βλέπουμε την πραγματικότητα. Το πλοίο βιώνει την εγκατάλειψη της άγονης και την φτώχεια και την μιζέρια.
> 3, 1/2 ώρες Χίος Μυτιλήνη. Σκουριές παντού. Σε τραπέζι στο σαλόνι της διακεκριμένης θέσης καθώς ακούμπισα τον υπολογιστή έφυγε το τζάμι του τραπεζιού και προσγειώθηκε στα πόδια μου μαζί με τον υπολογιστή. Κάθισμα στο χωλ έξω από το σαλόνι διαλυμένο και ευτυχώς που ο συνταξιδώτης το πήρε είδηση και δεν σωριάστηκε στο πάτωμα.Κρίμα. Λυπάμαι πολύ που πολλοί και διάφοροι λόγοι κατάντησαν έτσι αυτό το βαπόρι.
> Τι να πω, κρίμα, γιατί στα πλευρά του γράφει ακόμη NEL LINES.
> 
> DSCN3941.JPG
> 
> DSCN3942.JPG
> 
> DSCN3943.JPG


Εδω ταιριαζει η χαρακτιριστικη φραση 'Σ'ευχαριστουμε για τις καταπληκτικες φωτο'. Αυτη ειναι ομως η αληθεια.Κριμα, αλλα οτι και να λεμε εδω μεσα δεν πιανει τοπο.

7619_137913831682_723731682_2519352_1349947_n.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Ο βάπορας το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης από διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες.Για τους theofilos-ship,Sreedkiler,douzoune,Leo,cpt babis,Giovant(που θα τον χάσει από τα μέρη του σε λίγο καιρό)και στην εξαιρετική Φανούλα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58468
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58469
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58470
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58471
> ...





> Την αναχώρηση φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσα να την έχανα.Ο λόγος φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58478


 Εξαιρετικες οι φωτο του Βαποραρου Τεο φιλε μου Μανο!!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!
Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Ευχαριστούμε για τις κατατοπιστικότατες φώτος all of you :Wink: !!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ο βάπορας το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης από διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες.Για τους theofilos-ship,Sreedkiler,douzoune,Leo,cpt babis,Giovant(που θα τον χάσει από τα μέρη του σε λίγο καιρό)και στην εξαιρετική Φανούλα


Σ ευχαριστω φιλε Μανο, πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου, οπως παντα...
Τελικα μπορει να μην ξερουμε τι ακριβως θα γινει, παντως οσο τον εχω εδω πανω τον χαιρομαι στο επακρον τον βαπορα μας....!!!!!




> Καλές οι φωτογραφίες και η αγάπη για το πλοίο ............................................Λυπάμα  ι πολύ που πολλοί και διάφοροι λόγοι κατάντησαν έτσι αυτό το βαπόρι.
> Τι να πω, κρίμα, γιατί στα πλευρά του γράφει ακόμη NEL LINES.


Φιλε καλα τα λες αλλα να διορθωσουμε κατι, το πλοιο δεν βιωνει την εγκαταλειψη της αγονης, αλλα αυτη της προηγουμενης πλοιοκτησιας...

Ουτε χρωμα για βαψιμο δεν παρειχαν στο βαπορι, αλλα κι αυτο που παρειχαν ηταν αθλιας ποιοτητας....

Κατι ξερω....και τα λεω....!!!!




> Εγώ παιδιά έχω μία φώτο και καλή.....


Μεγαλη μου τιμη να με θυμασαι γλυκια φανουλα....
Και ειδικα εσυ που σπανια μας καταθετεις υλικο σου....
Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## douzoune

Μάνο σ΄ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. 
Ταξίδεψα με τον βάπορα χτες από Θεσσαλονίκη για Μυτιλήνη και οφείλω να πω οτι να καταστρώματα έχουν ξεκινήσει να βάφονται ήδη ενώ στον μεγάλο κοινόχρηστο χώρο όπου υπήρχαν οι καναπέδες (οι οποίοι όπως είχα πει σε παλαιότερο ποστ είχαν αφαιρεθεί) έχουν τοποθετηθεί τραπεζάκια τύπου καφετέριας. Να λέμε τα κακά αλλά να λέμε και τα καλά  :Wink: . Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με τον φίλο nikosnasia γι αυτά που μας περιέγραψε (ούτως η άλλως και εγώ το ίδιο συμπέρασμα είχα βγάλει λίγους μήνες πριν). Ωστόσο, είδα οτι κάτι βελτιώθηκε και εύχομαι να συνεχίσει....

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο σ΄ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. 
> Ταξίδεψα με τον βάπορα χτες από Θεσσαλονίκη για Μυτιλήνη και οφείλω να πω οτι να καταστρώματα έχουν ξεκινήσει να βάφονται ήδη ενώ στον μεγάλο κοινόχρηστο χώρο όπου υπήρχαν οι καναπέδες (οι οποίοι όπως είχα πει σε παλαιότερο ποστ είχαν αφαιρεθεί) έχουν τοποθετηθεί τραπεζάκια τύπου καφετέριας. Να λέμε τα κακά αλλά να λέμε και τα καλά . Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με τον φίλο nikosnasia γι αυτά που μας περιέγραψε (ούτως η άλλως και εγώ το ίδιο συμπέρασμα είχα βγάλει λίγους μήνες πριν). Ωστόσο, είδα οτι κάτι βελτιώθηκε και εύχομαι να συνεχίσει....


Παραδόξως το διαπιστωσα και εγώ στην σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου ότι εξωτερικά δεν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο προχτές.Μαλλον στη Θεσσαλονίκη χτές έπεσε πολύ δουλειά.douzoyne για σένα που ήσουν μέσα



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58678

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58679

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58681

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58684

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58685

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όταν έρχεται Σαλόνικα έχει αρκετές ώρες κενό οπότε προλαβαίνουν να του κάνουν διάφορα πράγματα...
Αλλά κακά τα ψέματα το πλοίο θέλει επειγόντως ένα εξωτερικό βάψιμο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Όταν έρχεται Σαλόνικα έχει αρκετές ώρες κενό



Noμίζω τις δευτέρες κάθεται σχεδόν όλη μέρα εκει!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Noμίζω τις δευτέρες κάθεται σχεδόν όλη μέρα εκει!


Σχεδόν 10 ώρες..

----------


## douzoune

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!! Υπάρχουν όμως και οι on-board φωτογράφοι που καταγράφουν όλες τις κινήσεις στο λιμάνι!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Εσύ πρέπει να είσαι αν κρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες...Δεν υπήρχε και άλλος....Η φωτό για σένα!!!

Speed κάθεται ουσιαστικά από τις 10 περίπου που φτάνει μέχρι τις 8 το απόγευμα που φευγει.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μάνο σ΄ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. 
> Ταξίδεψα με τον βάπορα χτες από Θεσσαλονίκη για Μυτιλήνη και οφείλω να πω οτι να καταστρώματα έχουν ξεκινήσει να βάφονται ήδη ενώ στον μεγάλο κοινόχρηστο χώρο όπου υπήρχαν οι καναπέδες (οι οποίοι όπως είχα πει σε παλαιότερο ποστ είχαν αφαιρεθεί) έχουν τοποθετηθεί τραπεζάκια τύπου καφετέριας. Να λέμε τα κακά αλλά να λέμε και τα καλά . Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με τον φίλο nikosnasia γι αυτά που μας περιέγραψε (ούτως η άλλως και εγώ το ίδιο συμπέρασμα είχα βγάλει λίγους μήνες πριν). Ωστόσο, είδα οτι κάτι βελτιώθηκε και εύχομαι να συνεχίσει....


Πολυ κακως δεν ειπες τιποτα γιατι για ενα μισαωρο λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση ημουν πανω στο βαπορι, ενω στον ντοκο ημουν απο τις 18.50...!!!!

Οσο για την κατασταση σας ειπα τι παιζει, ουτε το βαπορι ουτε το πληρωμα φταιει...

Σε λιγο απο την τσεπη τους θα τα βαζουνε τα χρωματα, ακουστε που σας λεω...!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Θεόφιλος στη Μυτιλήνη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58692

----------


## opelmanos

> Εσύ πρέπει να είσαι αν κρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες...Δεν υπήρχε και άλλος....Η φωτό για σένα!


Eίσαι απίστευτος δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να πω:shock::shock:

----------


## opelmanos

Η ΣΥΝΈΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΧΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ....


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58791

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58792

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58793

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58794

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58795

----------


## DimitrisT

Ο Θεόφιλος εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## sylver23

Ο Θεόφιλος ανοιχτά του ανατολικού άκρου της Ικαρίας με φόντο την Σάμο στις 27/08/09 με προορισμό τον Αγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας.

P8277734.jpg

P8277746.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ο Θεόφιλος ανοιχτά του ανατολικού άκρου της Ικαρίας με φόντο την Σάμο στις 27/08/09 με προορισμό τον Αγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας.
> 
> P8277734.jpg
> 
> P8277746.jpg


Να σαι καλα Sylver! :Cool:

----------


## cpt babis

> Ο Θεόφιλος ανοιχτά του ανατολικού άκρου της Ικαρίας με φόντο την Σάμο στις 27/08/09 με προορισμό τον Αγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας.
> 
> P8277734.jpg
> 
> P8277746.jpg


 Μπραβο Συλβεστρο !!!!
Υπεροχες!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Θεοφιλος*...

theofilos.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## cpt babis

> F/B *Θεοφιλος*...
> 
> theofilos.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_


O Τεο ασπρος και μουστακαλης  :Very Happy: 
Η πιο ωραια φορεσια του κατα τη γνωμη μου!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε ΑPOLLON!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Θεοφιλος*...
> 
> theofilos.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_


Ζωγραφιά σκέτη να τον βλέπεις και να αναπολείς αυτές τις εποχές .Τι να πώ μακάρι να ξαναγίνει ακριβώς έτσι κάποτε(ονειρο θερινής νυκτός φυσικά αλλά λέω εγώ τώρα)ούτε κάπνιζε και άτραφτε .Ετσι ήταν οταν δούλευα και εγώ μέσα το 2003

----------


## sylver23

Τον είδαμε παραπάνω και εδώ με πορεία προς τον Αγιο Κήρυκο.
Ας τον δούμε τώρα εν πλώ ξανά προς Σάμο με φόντο τους Φούρνους απο την παραλία του Φάρου 
(Οπου απο το φαί σκάσαμε!! :Razz: )

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τον είδαμε παραπάνω και εδώ με πορεία προς τον Αγιο Κήρυκο.
> Ας τον δούμε τώρα εν πλώ ξανά προς Σάμο με φόντο τους Φούρνους απο την παραλία του Φάρου 
> (Οπου απο το φαί σκάσαμε!!)


Συλβεστρο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα....
Ευχαριστουμε για το σπανιο υλικο....

Και καλη χωνεψη....!!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

H σημερινή άφιξη του Βάπορα 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60268

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60269

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60270

Συνέχεια....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60271

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60272

----------


## opelmanos

Απο το ντέκ της πλώρης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60273

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Οταν πρωτοήρθε στην γραμμή.
scan_photo (271).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Απο το ντέκ της πλώρης
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60273


Ωραίος Μάνο!Κ εδώ κ στο θέμα του Μυτιλήνη! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Kάποιες φωτό απ'το εξωτερικό.....

----------


## opelmanos

Και η αναχώρηση

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ¨Οταν πρωτοήρθε στην γραμμή.
> scan_photo (271).jpg


Μια και μοναδικη... :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ¨Οταν πρωτοήρθε στην γραμμή.
> scan_photo (271).jpg


Φανταζομαι τοτε καμαρι οι Μυτιληνιοι εεεεεεε?????

Ολες οι φωτο υπεροχες!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Τό πρώτο απαγορευτικό για φέτος μετά το ατύχημα και στη νέα του γραμμή.Οι φωτό τραβήχτηκαν γύρω στις 14:00
Προσέξτε κάτι στην πρύμη του 



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60510

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60511

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60512

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60513

----------


## cpt babis

Eχουν βαψει τη πρυμη;
και εχει ενα μικρο βαθουλομα μηπως ειναι απο τη στουκα στη Λημνο;

----------


## opelmanos

> Eχουν βαψει τη πρυμη;
> και εχει ενα μικρο βαθουλομα μηπως ειναι απο τη στουκα στη Λημνο;


Αμάν έχεις απόλυτό δίκιο!!!!Το βαθούλωμα πρώτη φορά το βλέπω.Αυτό θα πεί παρατηρητικότητα.Κρίμα αν χρειάζομαι από τώρα οφθαλμίατρο που είμαι νέος βράστα Χαράλαμπε!!:|

----------


## diagoras

Κι εγω που νομιζα οτι ειχες δει το βαθουλομα με τη φραση προσεξτε κατι στην πρυμνη βρε Μανο.Μπλοφαρες.Αλλα τελικα για το βαψιμο η φραση μαλλον

----------


## cpt babis

Μανο και κατω απο τα οκια δεν εχουν βαψει ;

----------


## opelmanos

> Eχουν βαψει τη πρυμη;


Ναι για την πρύμη αναφέρθηκα πρίν την έβαψαν.Οσο και να το βάφουν όμως αν δεν ξαναβαφτεί λευκό οι  διχρωμίες θα υπάρχουν :Sad: 




> Κι εγω που νομιζα οτι ειχες δει το βαθουλομα με τη φραση προσεξτε κατι στην πρυμνη βρε Μανο.Μπλοφαρες.Αλλα τελικα για το βαψιμο η φραση μαλλον


Οχι ειλικρινά πρώτη φορά το βλέπω που το ανέφερε ο cpt babis.Ti να πώ βγήκε στη φόρα κάτι χωρίς να το γνωρίζω !!

----------


## opelmanos

Κατάπλους του Μπάρμπα σε απόλυτη γαλήνη.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60571

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60572

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60573

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κατάπλους του Μπάρμπα σε απόλυτη γαλήνη.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60571
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60572
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60573



Υπέροχες!!!Αυτή θάλασσα τις κάνει όλες υπέροχες!

----------


## Giovanaut

Επισης στα καταστρωματα εχουν ξεκινησει εντατικο ματσακονι...!!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Κατάπλους του Μπάρμπα σε απόλυτη γαλήνη.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60571
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60572
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60573


Πολυ ομορφες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikosnasia

Καταπλητικά χρώματα. ¶ριστα Μάνο.

----------


## stratoscy

Απλά εξαιρετικές

----------


## cpt babis

> Κατάπλους του Μπάρμπα σε απόλυτη γαλήνη.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60571
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60572
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60573


 Μανο ευχαριστουμε!!!!
Υπεροχες!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Eυχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια.Νikosnasia ευχαριστώ που μου έμαθες το σημείο λήψης :Wink: Θέλω να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι για όποιον γνωρίζει:Εχω παρατηρήσει(όχι μόνο εγώ αλλά και όλοι φαντάζομαι) οτί μετά το ατύχημα και την επιστροφή στην ενεργό δράση οτί ο Μπάρπας καπνίζει σαν την Ρομίλντα :Cool: .Δεν τον θυμάμαι να κάπνιζε τόσο πολύ παλιά.Πέραν της πλάκας τώρα μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει που οφείλεται αλήθεια αυτό?Μήπως από την πολλή ακινησία που υπέστη μετά το ατύχημα?Μήπως από την ζημιά που είχε πάθει η μηχανή κατα την πρόσκρουση(σε τι επηρέασε)?Τί άλλο μπορεί να παίζει?

----------


## Apostolos

Εεεε μπάρμπας είναι θα καπνίζει λίγο παραπάνω....

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Θεόφιλου από τη Χίο.Φωτο από την ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας που μένω.
DSCF3205.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Λαμπερός ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ του 1998.
Pict1998067.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Λαμπερός ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ του 1998.
> Pict1998067.jpg


 Mπραβο φιλε Νικο υπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου!!!
Να εισαι καλα φιλε!!!

----------


## opelmanos

H φωτό πολύ ωραία με τα λαμπάκια που ανάβαν σε κάθε διανυκτέρευση του :Razz: Με αφορμή αυτό τώρα πρόσεξα σήμερα που ήρθε στο λιμάνι οτί τα λαμπάκια αυτά τα είχαν ξηλώσει μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τον λόγο?

----------


## Apostolos

> H φωτό πολύ ωραία με τα λαμπάκια που ανάβαν σε κάθε διανυκτέρευση το


Τι εννοείς λαμπάκια? Την γιρλάντα??? Ισως να ήταν σε κακή κατάσταση η καλωδίωση ή οι λάμπες είναι πλέον πολύ ακριβές για να τις αλλάζεις συνέχεια, το πλήρωμα δεν έχει ώρα κλπ κλπ.

----------


## opelmanos

> Τι εννοείς λαμπάκια? Την γιρλάντα??? Ισως να ήταν σε κακή κατάσταση η καλωδίωση ή οι λάμπες είναι πλέον πολύ ακριβές για να τις αλλάζεις συνέχεια, το πλήρωμα δεν έχει ώρα κλπ κλπ.


Ναι τι γιρλάντα ήθελα να πώ :Razz: .αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο σε όλη την ιστορία

----------


## theofilos-ship

Και ενα βιντεο του παλιου μας Φαιδρα.Τουλαχιστον οι αραβες εχουνε γουστο! Στα λευκα και με μουστακια.(το εχω ανεβασει και στο θεμα του φαιδρα απλα δεν το παρακολουθανε πολλοι).Διακρινετε ακομη η παλια του γραφη στα πλαινα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NThEo9O2Tu0

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον opelmanos και τον douzoune!Συγχωρέστε με αν τυχόν την έχω ξανανεβάσει!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61868

----------


## opelmanos

> Για τον opelmanos και τον douzoune!Συγχωρέστε με αν τυχόν την έχω ξανανεβάσει!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61868


Na σαι καλά Κώστα :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Να κάπνιζε κιόλας.
DSCN4537.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Να κάπνιζε κιόλας.
> DSCN4537.JPG


Καλά θα ήταν  :Cool:

----------


## Speedkiller

Χρόνια πολλά στον douzoune!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62189

----------


## opelmanos

> Χρόνια πολλά στον douzoune!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62189


Πες μου οτί η φωτογραφία είναι στις 13 Απριλίου 2007 να τρελαθώ  :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πες μου οτί η φωτογραφία είναι στις 13 Απριλίου 2007 να τρελαθώ


7/10/1007 ειναι!Γιατί να τρελαθείς όμως?

----------


## opelmanos

> 7/10/1007 ειναι!Γιατί να τρελαθείς όμως?


Γιατί έκανα ένα σημαντικό ταξίδι εκέινες τις 2 μέρες 12και 13 Απριλίου. :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> Χρόνια πολλά στον douzoune!!!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα. Να σαι πάντα καλά!!! Τόσο η δική σου φωτό όσο και του Leo στο Θέμα του Μυτιλήνη είναι με ΑΣΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΡΕΣ!!!!!! Έτσι ευχόμαστε στους Νελίτες!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟFILOS στο μακρυνο 1997
Για τους TSS APOLLON ,nikosnasia και τον moderator silver 23 σαφως

125 (195).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

> ΤΗΕΟFILOS στο μακρυνο 1997
> Για τους TSS APOLLON ,nikosnasia και τον moderator silver 23 σαφως
> 
> 125 (195).jpg


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από που έχει τραβηχθεί η φωτογραφία αυτή.

----------


## nikosnasia

Μια αναχώρηση του 1996 από κοντά.
Pict1996027.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο το μυτιληνη!Ειναι καλοκαιρι τα πλοια πανε ερχονται και τσουπ!Βγαινει ο Θεοφιλος πρωι πρωι για κατω.Μεσα ηταν και το αλκαιος.

----------


## Νaval22

τέτοια λέτε και κάνετε και θα μας πάρουν τα ζουμιά πρίν πάμε για ύπνο....:cry::cry:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS εικοσι ετων το 1995 στον πειραια

film nel (35).jpg

----------


## diagoras

> THEOFILOS εικοσι ετων το 1995 στον πειραια
> 
> film nel (35).jpg


 Απιθανη.Τρομερη φωτογραφια φιλε ben.Σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## nikosnasia

1997.Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης.
σάρωση0003.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> 1997.Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης.
> σάρωση0003.jpg


 Tωρα τα εχω δει ολα στη ζωη μου.
Τα λογια ειναι περιττα Νικο.

----------


## gnikles

17052009031.jpg

ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑΣ!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Εστω και λιγο καθυστερημενα θα ηθελα να πω ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω στα φιλαρακια μου στο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, αλλα και σε ολο το πληρωμα για την φιλοξενια που για αλλη μια φορα μου εδειξαν προχθες που ανεβηκα απο Λημνο.....

Πιο συγκεκριμενα να ευχαριστησω την επιστασια της γεφυρας και του λογιστηριου, μα πανω απ' ολα το φιλαρακι μου και ψυχαρα του βαπορα, τον Βασιλη, που απο εβδομαδα πιανει στην πριγκιπεσσα ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ απο την επισκευη κιολας, επιστρεφοντας ετσι στη γραμμη που ολοι τον ειχαμε συνηθισει....

Μπιλλαρα να εισαι καλα οπου κι α ταξιδευεις...!!!! 

Τις φωτο τις του αφιερωνω...!!!!
Οπως και σε ολους τους Νελιτες (κυριως στον opelmanos, που του λειπει και στον douzoune που ελπιζω να γνωρισω μεθαυριο...!!!!)

απο τη βαρδιολα...
teovar1.JPG
teovar2.JPG

πλωρατη...
teo.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή είσοδος του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## opelmanos

> Χτεσινή είσοδος του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.


Eγραψε !!! :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Χτεσινή είσοδος του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.


Αυτά είναι..... :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία φίλε theofilos-ship,να τα εκατοστήσεις,οτι επιθυμείς.
Σάββατο 31/10......
DSCF3480.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στον εορτάζοντα

----------


## gtogias

> Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία φίλε theofilos-ship,να τα εκατοστήσεις,οτι επιθυμείς.
> Σάββατο 31/10......
> DSCF3480.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στον εορτάζοντα


Εξαιρετική φίλε DimitrisT. Μπράβο, από τις καλύτερες φωτό του παππού.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία φίλε theofilos-ship,να τα εκατοστήσεις,οτι επιθυμείς.
> Σάββατο 31/10......
> DSCF3480.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στον εορτάζοντα


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη να'σαι καλα φιλε.Και κατι απο εμενα :Very Happy: 100_0287.jpg

100_0301.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

**DSC02306.JPG

DSC02310.JPG

DSC02313.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για τα κεφια μας ενας ασπρος θεοφιλος*DSC02321.JPG

DSC02323.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μάνο Χρόνια σου πολλά, να τα εκατοστήσεις!!

Ο Θεόφιλος στις 08.01.06 for you!!

PICT0004.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη να'σαι καλα φιλε.Και κατι απο εμενα100_0287.jpg
> 
> 100_0301.jpg


 Φίλε Μανο και από εμένα χρονια πολλά και ότι επιθυμείς ευχή μου!!Όσο αγαπάς  εσύ το πλοίο μας αλλό τόσο το αγαπώ εγώ που έχω δουλέψει μέσα έστω για δυο μήνες!! :Sad: Αυτός ο δεξαμενισμός του Μαρτίου έγραψε ιστορία για την ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ του αγαπημένου μας ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑ.Ηταν η μεγαλύτερη λύτρωση για όλους τους φανατικούς οπαδούς!Σε πείσμα πολλών που ήθελαν τον Μπαρμπα κάπου αλλού τώρα τον βλέπουν να ταξιδεύει και πάλι αγέροχος.Με την ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω και εγώ κάποιες φωτό που τον επισκέυτηκα στο Περαμα τον Μάρτιο  που ήταν παροπλισμένο και στις 8 του μηνός  στην δεξαμενή οπου έγινε το μεγάλο βήμα για την επάνοδο του!! Τheofilos ship δικές σου .!Δυστιχώς από λευκές έχω λίγο υλικό



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63294

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63295


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63298

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63301

----------


## douzoune

Χρόνια πολλά φίλε theofilos-ship. Να τα εκατοστίσεις, ό,τι επιθυμείς!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63306
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω με άσπρη φορεσιά!!!!

----------


## gnikles

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Τheofilos-ship!!!
DSC001901.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Θεοφιλος*...

theofilos.jpg
χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce,Apostolos και opelmanos

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS μια πρωινη φωτο με το βαπορι στην πιο καλη του μορφη


THEO.JPG

Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,Apostolos & Opelmanos

----------


## opelmanos

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2 για τίς υπέροχες φωτό του αγαπημένου μας πλοίου .Μακάρι να ξαναβαφτεί έτσι!!

----------


## diagoras

> THEOFILOS μια πρωινη φωτο με το βαπορι στην πιο καλη του μορφη
> 
> 
> THEO.JPG
> 
> Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,Apostolos & Opelmanos


 Πραγματικα το πλοιο ηταν πανεμορφο ετσι.Αλλα το αναδυκνυει και η εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του φιλου ben,η οποια στα αριστερα της εχει και κατι αλλο που μου αρεσει :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά δεκαετία πίσω. Αφιερωμένη από μένα στον Τheofilos ship για τα 
"ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ".
DSCN4463.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα εστω και με αδεια χερια, λογω ελλειψης χρονου.
Ευχες για υπεροχα ταξιδια...!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες σας και τις υπεροχες φωτο.Ποτε δεν πιστευα οτι θα ημουνα ο μονος τρελλος για τον βαπορα μας! Ποσο μαλλον αν μου χαριζουνε τις εικονες τους! Καλο μηνα και καλο χειμωνα απο εμενα.Α! Και κατι αλλο ΤΥΦΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΤΑ ΓΛΥΚΑ !*

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες σας και τις υπεροχες φωτο.Ποτε δεν πιστευα οτι θα ημουνα ο μονος τρελλος για τον βαπορα μας! Ποσο μαλλον αν μου χαριζουνε τις εικονες τους! Καλο μηνα και καλο χειμωνα απο εμενα.Α! Και κατι αλλο ΤΥΦΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΤΑ ΓΛΥΚΑ !*


Xρόνια πολλά και από δω ρε φίλε!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63395
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63396
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63397
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63398
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63400

----------


## Apostolos

Χρόνια πολλαααααααα

theo.jpg

(ευκαιρία ζητούσαμε για να τρελάνουμε τον server με φώτο!)

----------


## gtogias

Ο παππούς στην (πρώην) γνώριμη θέση του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το μακρυνό 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63452

Για τον καλό φίλο που το ζήτησε.

----------


## opelmanos

Οποιος το ζήτησε πολύ καλά έκανε .Ευχαριστούμε φίλε gtogias

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καμια φορα υπαρχουν *στιγμες που συμβαινουν τυχαια μα σε κανουν ΤΟΣΟ χαρουμενο*. Ηταν μολις η *δευτερη φορα* στη ζωη μου, στις 3/8/2009, που πηγαινα στη *Θεσσαλονικη*. Χωρις να ειμαι υποψιασμενος εκανα τη βολτα μου στο πεζοδρομιο της παραλιακης ωσπου τυχαια εφτασα κατω απο το Λευκο Πυργο στην ωρα της δυσης του ηλιου. *Ενω λοιπον απολαμβανα τη ηρεμια κουβεντιαζοντας με ενα φιλο, να σου ο Θεοφιλος να βγαινει απο το λιμανι και ακριβως απο πανω του αυτος ο ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΣ ηλιος*!!! Ειναι στιγμες που σπανια μπορουν να συμβουν ποσο μαλλον αν δεν τις εχεις προσχεδιασει. Ισως ποτε αλλωτε στη ζωη μου να μη βρω το Θεοφιλο την ωρα του δειλινου στη Θεσσαλονικη ακομα και αν το θελησω. Στην παραπανω φωτογραφια ολα συνομοτησαν για να μπορω να την αφιερωσω μεσα απο την καρδια μου στο φιλο μου το *Rocinante*, το Roi Baudoin, το vinman, το Thanasi89, το Vortigern, τον Appia, τον Trakman, τον seaways_lover, ολους μα ολους τους υπολοιπους φιλους του forum και ειδικα στους φιλους της ΝΕΛ!!!

Theofilos_Iliovasilema_Thessaloniki_3_8_2009.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Ωραίος Nionio!Μπράβο!!! :Cool:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Απο τις ποιο ομορφες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο απο το μακρυνο,πια, 1995 του φοβερου αυτου γερμανικου σκαριου.Ουτε μπαρμπας, ουτε θειος, ουτε παππους.
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ οπως το ονομα του πολυ μεγαλου, λαικου ελληνα ζωγραφου!

film nel (34).jpg

Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON,nikosnasia ,apostolos & stefanel :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η Αρετουσα ειναι εκει πισω; :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα η ΑΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ η οποια ειναι εκει για τα εγκαινεια της.Μιλαμε οτι ειμαστε στο 1995

----------


## Νaval22

> Μια φωτο απο το μακρυνο,πια, 1995 του φοβερου αυτου γερμανικου σκαριου.Ουτε μπαρμπας, ουτε θειος, ουτε παππους.
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ οπως το ονομα του πολυ μεγαλου, λαικου ελληνα ζωγραφου!
> 
> Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON,nikosnasia ,apostolos & stefanel


ακριβώς έτσι BEN BRUCENEL  :Razz:  και κρίμα που ο καημένος δεν πρόλαβε να ζήσει για να δεί τη δόξα του όπως ο Ελύτης και ο Κεντέρης,σκέψου να το ξέρανε αυτοί που τον δηλητηρίασαν με τα χαλασμένα ψάρια.... :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

> Καμια φορα υπαρχουν *στιγμες που συμβαινουν τυχαια μα σε κανουν ΤΟΣΟ χαρουμενο*. Ηταν μολις η *δευτερη φορα* στη ζωη μου, στις 3/8/2009, που πηγαινα στη *Θεσσαλονικη*. Χωρις να ειμαι υποψιασμενος εκανα τη βολτα μου στο πεζοδρομιο της παραλιακης ωσπου τυχαια εφτασα κατω απο το Λευκο Πυργο στην ωρα της δυσης του ηλιου. *Ενω λοιπον απολαμβανα τη ηρεμια κουβεντιαζοντας με ενα φιλο, να σου ο Θεοφιλος να βγαινει απο το λιμανι και ακριβως απο πανω του αυτος ο ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΣ ηλιος*!!! Ειναι στιγμες που σπανια μπορουν να συμβουν ποσο μαλλον αν δεν τις εχεις προσχεδιασει. Ισως ποτε αλλωτε στη ζωη μου να μη βρω το Θεοφιλο την ωρα του δειλινου στη Θεσσαλονικη ακομα και αν το θελησω. Στην παραπανω φωτογραφια ολα συνομοτησαν για να μπορω να την αφιερωσω μεσα απο την καρδια μου στο φιλο μου το *Rocinante*, το Roi Baudoin, το vinman, το Thanasi89, το Vortigern, τον Appia, τον Trakman, τον seaways_lover, ολους μα ολους τους υπολοιπους φιλους του forum και ειδικα στους φιλους της ΝΕΛ!!!


Καλα εισαι απιστευτος. Τι ποιο ωραιο να γυρναω απο τη δουλεια μια ωρα πριν τα μεσανυχτα και να βλεπω μια τετοια εικονα.
Και το κακο ειναι οτι εχουμε ακομα δρομο... τες πα
Τετοιες εικονες ειναι πραγματικο βαλσαμο για την ψυχολογια. 
Να σε καλα Διονυση μου.

----------


## nikosnasia

Αναχώρηση για ΧΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ!!!!!!!! 24/6/2007.
DSCN1565.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Όλο το πάθος της Δύσης στην Νύμφη του Θερμαικού σε μια φωτογραφία... Σ' Ευχαριστώ Νιόνιο !

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ Εν πλω απο Χιο για Μυτιληνη*

*PA111118.JPG*

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Θεοφιλος ως Pollux λιγο καιρο πριν μπει στα νερα του Β.Α Αιγαιου.Χαρισμενη στους λατρεις και ανταποκριτες του.Με open visor...*theo_edited-1.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *Θεοφιλος ως Pollux λιγο καιρο πριν μπει στα νερα του Β.Α Αιγαιου.Χαρισμενη στους λατρεις και ανταποκριτες του.Με open visor...*theo_edited-1.jpg


 Xριστέ μου :shock: Αυτό είναι ντοκουμέντο .Σε ποιό λιμάνι είναι εκεί?

----------


## stratoscy

Καλησπέρα,γεια και χαρά σας και από αυτό το θέμα.Συγχαρητήρια παιδιά για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες σας.Είμαι και γώ λάτρης του καραβιού.Χρόνια πολλά στον εορτάζοντα έστω και καθυστερημένα.Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποια φώτο του πλοίου να του την αφιερώσω.Να τα εκατοστίσεις φίλε Theofilos-ship

----------


## DimitrisT

:Surprised: :shock::shock::shock: Αριστούργημα!!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Μανώλη,να σαι καλά.

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Θεοφιλος ως Pollux λιγο καιρο πριν μπει στα νερα του Β.Α Αιγαιου.Χαρισμενη στους λατρεις και ανταποκριτες του.Με open visor...*theo_edited-1.jpg



Kαπου εδώ τα λόγια περιττεύουν... :Cool:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μπαρι Ιταλιας 1994 .Σε ευχαριστω φιλε stratoscy. :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μπαρι Ιταλιας 1994 .Σε ευχαριστω φιλε stratoscy.


Πραγματικά απίστευτο.Ο ΤΕΟ σε ηλικία 19 χρονών  ατελείωτος κατάλευκος και απαστράπτων ,σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.Παιδιά ειλικρινά σας μιλάω αν κέρδιζα το τζόκερ όλα τα λεφτά θα τα έδινα για να τον ξαναφτιάξω και να μην αφήσω την παραμικρή λεπτομέρια

----------


## gnikles

> *Θεοφιλος ως Pollux λιγο καιρο πριν μπει στα νερα του Β.Α Αιγαιου.Χαρισμενη στους λατρεις και ανταποκριτες του.Με open visor...*theo_edited-1.jpg


 ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ!!!:shock::shock:

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Θεοφιλος ως Pollux λιγο καιρο πριν μπει στα νερα του Β.Α Αιγαιου.Χαρισμενη στους λατρεις και ανταποκριτες του.Με open visor...*theo_edited-1.jpg


Ειχες δεν ειχες μας τον εδιωξες τον υπνο.....
Να εισαι καλα, απιθανο ντοκουμεντο.....!!!!

Ξερουμε τι κειμενο σχηματιζουν οι σημαιες...?????

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ειχες δεν ειχες μας τον εδιωξες τον υπνο.....
> Να εισαι καλα, απιθανο ντοκουμεντο.....!!!!
> 
> Ξερουμε τι κειμενο σχηματιζουν οι σημαιες...?????


 Αν κρίνω από το visor πρέπει να λέει...Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Ειχες δεν ειχες μας τον εδιωξες τον υπνο.....
> Να εισαι καλα, απιθανο ντοκουμεντο.....!!!!
> 
> Ξερουμε τι κειμενο σχηματιζουν οι σημαιες...?????


Γιάννη, στο σχόλιο του Bulkerman είναι πολύ έξυπνο και επίκαιρο. Όμως, 
στους σημαιστολισμούς των πλοίων η θέση των σημαιών και των σινιάλων είναι σε τυχαία θέση και δεν υπάρχει κανένας συμβολισμός ή επεξήγηση.

----------


## stratoscy

> Πραγματικά απίστευτο.Ο ΤΕΟ σε ηλικία 19 χρονών  ατελείωτος κατάλευκος και απαστράπτων ,σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.Παιδιά ειλικρινά σας μιλάω αν κέρδιζα το τζόκερ όλα τα λεφτά θα τα έδινα για να τον ξαναφτιάξω και να μην αφήσω την παραμικρή λεπτομέρια


Το ίδιο θα έκανα και εγώ φίλε opelmanos!Να το χαίρεστε εσείς που το βλέπετε από κοντά! :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> *Θεοφιλος ως Pollux λιγο καιρο πριν μπει στα νερα του Β.Α Αιγαιου.Χαρισμενη στους λατρεις και ανταποκριτες του.Με open visor...*theo_edited-1.jpg


 Για τετοιες φωτο δεν υπαρχουν λογια....
Μπραβο Μανο!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Thanx  Παιδια αλλα ωφειλω ενα ευχαριστω ,σε ενα καταπληκτικο ανθρωπο που μου την ειχε τραβηξει.Μου την χαρισε και τη εβγαλα στην φορα! Για να δω τι αλλες εχω χμμ.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αν κρίνω από το visor πρέπει να λέει...Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε!





> Γιάννη, στο σχόλιο του Bulkerman είναι πολύ έξυπνο και επίκαιρο. Όμως, 
> στους σημαιστολισμούς των πλοίων η θέση των σημαιών και των σινιάλων είναι σε τυχαία θέση και δεν υπάρχει κανένας συμβολισμός ή επεξήγηση.


Ευχαριστω και τους δυο σας, απλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος αν ηταν ενας απλος σημαιοστολισμος η κατι παραπανω...!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*THEOFILOS-Κατα την σημερινη του Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη...*
*Χαρισμενη στους giovanaut,cpt babis,theofilos-ship,opelmanos,douzoyne και γενικα σε ολους τους Νελιτες...*

PB171323.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

> *THEOFILOS-Κατα την σημερινη του Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη...*
> *Χαρισμενη στους giovanaut,cpt babis,theofilos-ship,opelmanos,douzoyne και γενικα σε ολους τους Νελιτες...*
> 
> PB171323.JPG


Έγραψες σήμερα φίλε dokimakos21 άξιος.!

----------


## douzoune

Φώτη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Υπέροχη φωτό. Παλιότερα από οτι θυμάμαι Αρχάγγελος και Θεόφιλος έφταναν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα, γύρω στις 11 κάθε Τρίτη. Τότε που ο ΤΕΟ έφευγε 20.00 από την Θεσσαλονίκη(19.00 τώρα). 

Αυτό το καταπληκτικό πλώριο μπαλκονάκι είναι προσβάσιμο στους επιβάτες???
Βλέπω δύο πόρτες αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κόσμο....

----------


## cpt babis

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !!!!
Να εισαι καλα Φωτη !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Φώτη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Υπέροχη φωτό. Παλιότερα από οτι θυμάμαι Αρχάγγελος και Θεόφιλος έφταναν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα, γύρω στις 11 κάθε Τρίτη. Τότε που ο ΤΕΟ έφευγε 20.00 από την Θεσσαλονίκη(19.00 τώρα). 
> 
> Αυτό το καταπληκτικό πλώριο μπαλκονάκι είναι προσβάσιμο στους επιβάτες???
> Βλέπω δύο πόρτες αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κόσμο....


Οχι δεν ειναι.Μονο για προσωπικο.

----------


## Giovanaut

> *THEOFILOS-Κατα την σημερινη του Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη...*
> *Χαρισμενη στους giovanaut,cpt babis,theofilos-ship,opelmanos,douzoyne και γενικα σε ολους τους Νελιτες...*
> 
> PB171323.JPG


Ευχαριστω φιλε dokimakos.....
Πολυ δυναμικη η φωτο σου, να εισαι καλα....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> Φώτη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Υπέροχη φωτό. Παλιότερα από οτι θυμάμαι Αρχάγγελος και Θεόφιλος έφταναν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα, γύρω στις 11 κάθε Τρίτη. Τότε που ο ΤΕΟ έφευγε 20.00 από την Θεσσαλονίκη(19.00 τώρα). 
> 
> Αυτό το καταπληκτικό πλώριο μπαλκονάκι είναι προσβάσιμο στους επιβάτες???
> Βλέπω δύο πόρτες αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κόσμο....


Για να βγεις εκει πρεπει να περασεις απο δυο χωρους (εσωτερικους) στις εισοδους των οποιων υπαρχει απαγορευτικο...
Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι στους διαδρομους των πρασινων καμπινων....!!!

Βεβαια εκει η αισθηση ειναι απιστευτη, ειδικα το βραδυ....!!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι στους διαδρομους των πρασινων καμπινων....!!!


 
Κάνεις λάθος! :Smile: Απ το σαλονάκι της πρώτης θέσης βγαίνεις εκεί αλλά έχει απαγορευτικά δυστυχώς!Ως ABEL TASMAN ήταν προσβάσιμο πάντως!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Κάνεις λάθος!Απ το σαλονάκι της πρώτης θέσης βγαίνεις εκεί αλλά έχει απαγορευτικά δυστυχώς!Ως ABEL TASMAN ήταν προσβάσιμο πάντως!


Σορρυ που επιμενω αλλα επειδη βγηκα τελη καλοκαιριου στο συγκεκριμενο κατασρωμα, το σαλονι της Α' θεσης ειναι στο deck της πλωρης....
Αυτο για το οποιο διατηρω αμφιβολιες ειναι το χρωμα των καμπινων....!!!!

Κατα τα αλλα Κωστα ειμαι σιγουρος...!!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Κάνεις λάθος!Απ το σαλονάκι της πρώτης θέσης βγαίνεις εκεί αλλά έχει απαγορευτικά δυστυχώς!Ως ABEL TASMAN ήταν προσβάσιμο πάντως!


Με την σειρά μου φίλε Κώστα πρέπει να σου πώ οτί και εσύ κάνεις λάθος!!Δεν κάνει λ'αθος ο φίλος μας πολύ σωστά είπε οτί βγαίνεις από τις πράσινες καμπίνες (900αρια )Αν μπείς και συνεχίσεις ώς το τέλος του διαδρόμου θα δείς μια σιδερένια και βαριά πόρτα με το απαγορευτικό σήμα .Την τραβάς με δύναμη και αυτή ανοίγει.Στην συνέχεια βγαίνεις στον χώρο της ΦΥΛΑΚΗΣ του πλοίου.Εκεί έχει άλλη μια σιδερένια πόρτα .Την ανοίγεις και έχεις βγεί στο ντεκ.Βέβαια από το κλιμακοστάσιο που είναι ο χώρος της ΦΥΛΑΚΗΣ έχει και κάποιες σκάλες.Εάν ακολουθήσεις μια σκάλα κάτω θα βγείς στο σαλόνι και στην συνέχεια οδηγεί στο γκαράζ.Αν ανέβεις την σκάλα θα βγείς σε μια από τις βαρδιόλες του πλοίου αλλά στο κατάστρωμα .Ωραίος χώρος αυτό το κλιμακοστάσιο .Δεν σε ενοχλεί κανένας και εγώ τον ελευθερο μου χρόνο όταν δούλευα πήγαινα και την άραζα εκεί στην ΦΥΛΑΚΗ  που είχε ησυχία διότι η τραπεζαρία πληρώματος ήταν τεκές από τα τσιγάρα.Θα μου πείτε τώρα τι έτρωγα που δεν πήγαινα στη τραπεζαρία.Συνήθως την έβγαζα με 2 σάντουιτς ψημένα από το μπάρ 1,50 ευρώ τότε .Αντε να είχα πάει το πολύ 2 φορές στην τραπεζαρία

----------


## theofilos-ship

Για να σας κατατοπισω λιγο...με 2 τροπους πηγαινεις πλωρα στον βαπορα! 1 απο το πλωριο σαλονι εχει 2 συρομενες πορτες και ,2 απο το εξωτερικο deck της γεφυρας  εχει μια πορτα απο εκει κατεβαινεις την σκαλα και βγαινεις πλωρα η ποιο κατω σκαλα σε οδηγει εκει  που το δενουνε.Να βγειτε με ενα 8 αρι και καλη λευτερια.. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  rampo τραβα !

----------


## Giovanaut

Αν και λιγο καθυστερημενος, λογω υποχρεωσεων....

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ φωτογραφημενος απο την χερσονησο της Παναγιας και οχι μονο, στο Παρασκευιατικο του περασμα απο το Μοντε Καρλο της Ελλαδος...!!!

Αφιερωμενος εξαιρετικα σε ολους και κυριως σε theofilos-ship, dokimakos21, douzoune, Opelmanos, Speedkiller, cpt babis....!!!!!!

Ολοι καμαρωνουν...
DSC01875.JPG

μεχρι και η φυση...!!!!
DSC01876.JPG

Εισοδος
DSC01877.JPG

gallery1

DSC01885.JPG

gallery2
DSC01890.JPG

συνεχιζεται...

----------


## Giovanaut

...η συνεχεια

Μανουβρα
DSC01890.JPG

DSC01895.JPG

gallery3

Στη θεση μας
DSC01900.JPG

DSC01906.JPG

Οταν νυχτωσε
gallery4
DSC01912.JPG

Τελος...!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Γιαννη ειναι τελειες!!!
Να εισαι καλα φιλε μου!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## douzoune

Πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες Γιάννη. Σ' ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!!!

Κάποιες φορές που ταξιδεύω μέσω Καβάλας (ναι, τέτοια τρέλα :Cool:  ) θέλω να βγάλω πανοραμικές της Καβάλας με τον βάπορα δεμένο στο λιμάνι.(Καταλαβαίνεις, όπως έρχεται το λεωφορείο για να μπει στην Καβάλα.) Ε πάντα    τυχαίνει να κάθομαι στην αριστερά πλευρά των καθισμάτων του λεωφορείου του ΚΤΕΛ και δεν μπορώ!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Φίλε  Giovanaut είναι καταπληκτικές.Υπερβολικά σπάνιες φωτογραφίες.Δεν έχω άλλα λόγια να περιγράψω :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Συνονοματε καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες του πλοιου.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## theofilos-ship

Giovanaut...thanx φιλε.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

> ...η συνεχεια
> 
> Μανουβρα
> DSC01890.JPG
> 
> DSC01895.JPG
> 
> gallery3
> 
> ...


Φίλε μου η ανταπόκριση σου είναι όλα τα λεφτά.Τελικά είσαι τυχερός που δεν θα τον χάσεις από εκεί.  :Cool: Τουλάχιστον ανέβαζε συχνά καμία φωτό να τον απολαμβάνουμε από την όμορφη πόλη.

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Giovanaut για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ,να σαι καλά.

----------


## nickosps

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον φίλο Giovanaut!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αλλη μια φωτογραφια απο την χθεσινη αναχωριση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ απο την Μυτιληνη....*
*Για ολους εσας.....*

*PB171327.JPG*

*Γιαννη πολυ ωραιο φωτορεπορταζ...*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια  απο τον φιλο dokimakos21!

----------


## Νaval22

πράγματι μοναδική συγχαρητήρια φίλε dokimakos :Wink:  όπως και στο giovanaut για την ασυνίθιστη ανταπόκριση απο τη Καβάλα,η καβάλα πάντως μοιάζει πράγματι αρκέτα με τη μυτιλήνη όπως λένε πολλοί

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πανεμορφες φωτο. :Wink: παιδια θελουμε ανταποκρισεις απο καθε στιγμα του βαπορα :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

Να ειστε καλα παιδες για τα πολυ καλα σας λογια...
Σας ευχαριστω ολους....

Και σορρυ που παρελειψα πολλους, αλλα δεν ηταν σκοπιμο...!!!!!

Φωτη Μπραβο, πολυ ομορφος ο ΤΕΟ στη Μυτιληνη...!!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Ισχυει πως 1 Δεκεμβρη δενει για ετησια? Απο ποιο θα ντικατασταθει?Μηπως απο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ?Εκκρεμει και η ετησια του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ισχυει πως 1 Δεκεμβρη δενει για ετησια? Απο ποιο θα ντικατασταθει?Μηπως απο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ?Εκκρεμει και η ετησια του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ.


Γνωριζω πως το πιστοποιητικο ασφαλειας ληγει 10 Γεναρη και απο οτι ακουσα τοτε θα βγει για ετησια (δεν ειναι απολυτο)...!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Εν πλω για Χιο...*
*Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου....*

PB171329.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Εν πλω για Χιο...*
> *Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου....*
> 
> PB171329.JPG


Mπράβο Φώτη !!!Ευχαριστούμε υπέροχη

----------


## Giovanaut

> *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Εν πλω για Χιο...*
> *Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου....*



Φωτη μπραβο, εισαι απιθανος....!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία Φώτη

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Μάνο( Τheofile-Ship.)'Οπως σου υποσχέθηκα,
ο Βάπορας το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65882

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65883

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65884

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65886

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65887

----------


## Harry14

Ξερουμε ποτε και αν θα κατεβει για δεξαμενισμο;

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ευχαριστω opel.Kατι θα σου στειλω και εγω..συντομα :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστω opel.Kατι θα σου στειλω και εγω..συντομα


Να σαι καλά Μάνο πάρε μια φωτό στις 17 Μαίου όταν ξαναήρθε  στο λιμάνι μας μετά από το ατύχημα του

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65915

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Χρονια πολλα κωστη (speedkiller) πολυχρονος.

*manos.jpg

100_1892.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Χρονια πολλα και απο μενα Κωστα, να εισαι γερος και να φωτογραφιζεις...!!!!

Μπραβο για αλλη μια φορα σε ολους σας για το υλικο που ανεβασατε...!!!!!

----------


## 2nd mate

> Ξερουμε ποτε και αν θα κατεβει για δεξαμενισμο;


Μέσα στο Γενάρη

----------


## douzoune

Χρόνια πολλά Speedkiller!!!! Να τα εκατοστίσεις, υγεία, ευτυχία και ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς!!!
Η αγαπημένη σου τσιμινιέρα....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66260

----------


## opelmanos

> Χρόνια πολλά Speedkiller!!!! Να τα εκατοστίσεις, υγεία, ευτυχία και ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς!!!
> Η αγαπημένη σου τσιμινιέρα....
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66260


Kαι τι ντουμάνι εε :Cool: ??

----------


## douzoune

> Kαι τι ντουμάνι εε??


Περνούσε δύσκολα τότε...Προσπαθούσε να συνηθίσει την καινούρια του γραμμή (στην άγονη).... :Wink:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Κώστα και κάτι από εμένα. Το αγαπημένο σου πλοίο.Να σαι πάντα καλά και να το ταξιδεύεις


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66270

----------


## opelmanos

Speed πάρε άλλη μια  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66281

----------


## stratoscy

Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη από όλες τότε που ο μπάρμπας ήταν άσπρος.Ελπίζω να το ξαναδούμε έτσι(εσείς γιατί εγώ....μόνο από τις 'φωτο σας) :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη από όλες τότε που ο μπάρμπας ήταν άσπρος.Ελπίζω να το ξαναδούμε έτσι(εσείς γιατί εγώ....μόνο από τις 'φωτο σας)


Τα λέμε φίλε μου να τα βάψουν αλλά κανείς δεν μας ακούει :Sad:

----------


## Νικόλας

δώστε τα ξανά στον Βεντούρη να τα ξανακάνει άσπρα !!
(δεν λέω τον εδώ τον άλλο από Ιταλία μερια ! :Very Happy: )

----------


## Eng

Αντε να περασω και απο δω μια βολτα! 
Αφιερωμενη στους λάτρεις του βαποριου..

DSC01122.JPG

DSC01126.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

έτος 2006 με τα μισά deck πράσινα και τα μισά γαλάζια,έτσι δεν είναι,κρίμα ρε γμτ που όλη η εξέλιξη της εταιρείας μας έφερε και τα γαλάζια deck  :Wink:  τουλάχιστον τα πράσινα βρωμίζανε και λιγότερο

----------


## theofilos-ship

> έτος 2006 με τα μισά deck πράσινα και τα μισά γαλάζια,έτσι δεν είναι,κρίμα ρε γμτ που όλη η εξέλιξη της εταιρείας μας έφερε και τα γαλάζια deck  τουλάχιστον τα πράσινα βρωμίζανε και λιγότερο


Να στειλουμε καμια Μηραρακη να παρει ιδεες για χρωματα:cry:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟPHILOS απο την εποχη που ειχε πρασινα καταστρωματα, δεκα σωσιβιες λεμβους και ηταν 21 ετων.Αφιερωμενη στον Apostolos & nikosnasia

new (240).jpg

Φωτο απο πρωινη αφιξη, την περιοδο των χριστουγεννων 1995

----------


## cpt babis

ΒEN λυπησου μας....
ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ!!!!
Συγχαρητηρια!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Να στειλουμε καμια Μηραρακη να παρει ιδεες για χρωματα:cry:


πρασινόγαλαζόμπορντομπλέ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> ΤΗΕΟPHILOS απο την εποχη που ειχε πρασινα καταστρωματα, δεκα σωσιβιες λεμβους και ηταν 21 ετων.Αφιερωμενη στον Apostolos & nikosnasia
> 
> new (240).jpg
> 
> Φωτο απο πρωινη αφιξη, την περιοδο των χριστουγεννων 1995


Την έχεις ξαναανεβάσει αυτή τη φωτό Βεν :Razz:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά...
THEOFILOS___PIRAEUS.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Την έχεις ξαναανεβάσει αυτή τη φωτό Βεν


Aυτο το θαμα το εχουμε ξανασυζητησει.Εσυ μπορει να την εχεις δει αλλοι ομως οχι.Και νομιζω οτι οταν απο τα 1900 μυνηματα που εχω τα 1700 ειναι φωτο λογικο ειναι να μην θυμαμαι τι εχω ανεβασει.Αλλα ευτυχως που υπαρχετε και εσεις να με περιμενετε στη γωνια μην τυχον και ανεβασω καμια ιστορικη φωτο 2 φορες.

----------


## opelmanos

> Αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά...
> THEOFILOS___PIRAEUS.JPG


Φίλε μου καλησπέρα,Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται αλλά οι φωτό σου ανεβαίνουν πολύ αλλιωμένες στο χρώμα δεν ξέρω από που προέρχεται αυτή η αλλίωση όχι μόνο σε αυτό το θέμα αλλά και στα υπόλοιπα που ανεβάζεις

----------


## theofilos-ship

BEN οταν εχεις ΝΕΛ ασπρη να την ανεβαζεις οσες φορες θες :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> BEN οταν εχεις ΝΕΛ ασπρη να την ανεβαζεις οσες φορες θες


συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!! δεν θα βαρεθούμε ΠΟΤΕ να βλέπουμε ΑΣΠΡΑ ΝΕΛόπλοια....

----------


## nikosnasia

14 Σεπτεμβρίου 2003.
Απορώ γιατί δεν τα ξαναβάφουν λευκά ; Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος;
Pict20030914.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Που'σαι θειου αν του τραβηξου πεντ-εξ τονους κουβαδια λευκα θα σ'πω εγω.Αλλοι απ'τ  χιου κι αλλ...απ'την Μυτιλην.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:  'Απαιχτο ποστ!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> 14 Σεπτεμβρίου 2003.
> Απορώ γιατί δεν τα ξαναβάφουν λευκά ; Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος;
> Pict20030914.jpg


Tι να πώ με αυτή την εταιρεία πραγματικά έχουμε χάσει την μπάλα.Ας πουληθούν στον Βεντούρη και πάλι να γίνουν λευκά όπως λέει και ο Νικόλας

----------


## nikosnasia

Αν και βρίσκομαι εκτός έδρας και το υλικό που έχω μαζί μου είναι περιορισμένο μια φωτό του Απρίλη του 2003 με την παράκληση όσοι μπορούν να επηρεάσουν πρόσωπα και πράγματα στην εταιρία ας το κάνουν μήπως μπορέσουμε και τα ξαναδούμε λευκά όσο καιρό θα είναι ακόμα κοντά μας.
Pict2003121.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Εννοώ να κάνουν το αντίθετο από αυτό που έκαναν στις 14/12/2007. 
Pict2007598.JPG

----------


## Leo

Για τα γεννέθλια του Speedkiller, κάτι σε λευκό με μουστάκια... στις 30.03.07/. Χρόνια Πολλά Κώστα

PICT9786.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS 4\1\2006 στον πειραια.Αυτη λετε να εχει ξανανεβει?


theophilos (13).JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

> THEOFILOS 4\1\2006 στον πειραια.Αυτη λετε να εχει ξανανεβει?
> 
> 
> theophilos (13).JPG


Ανέβαζε εσύ και μη σε νοιάζει αν έχουν ξανανεβεί.

----------


## Nikos_V

Για τον Speedkiller ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ :Very Happy:  και για ολους τους φαν του πλοιου!!!!

P8290644_resize.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Νίκο έγραψες ! Τέλεια !

----------


## Nikos_V

> Νίκο έγραψες ! Τέλεια !


Ευχαριστω Θαναση :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ειχατε δεν ειχατε, μας πεθανατε βραδυατικα...!!!
Απιθανες ολες τους....!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟPHILOS προπαραμονη χριστουγεννων 2005 στον πειραια.
Αφιερωμενο στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos & nikosnasia


theophilos (8).JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΤΗΕΟPHILOS προπαραμονη χριστουγεννων 2005 στον πειραια.
> Αφιερωμενο στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos & nikosnasia
> 
> 
> theophilos (8).JPG



Πολύ ωραία φώτο αλλά *Theofilos* παρακαλώ...Κάνανε αυτό το ελεινό στο ais του πλοίου!Πρέπει να το κάνουμε και εμείς?:?

----------


## douzoune

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ την μία και μοναδική φορά έως τώρα που έκανα πρωτοχρονιά σε καράβι, το οποίο δεν ήταν άλλο από τον Θεόφιλο....
31 Δεκεμβρίου 2002 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και ο βάπορας είχε προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση κλασσικά 19.00 από Πειραιά. Φύγαμε κανονικά... Ωστόσο, όταν ανοιχτήκαμε καταλάβαμε ότι είχε αρκετό καιρό....πέρασε αρκετή ώρα...πήγε 8.30. Τότε ακούσαμε την ανακοίνωση ότι λόγω πολύ άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν έπρεπε να επιστρέψουμε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά....αρκετή δυσφορία από όλους...εγώ δεν ήξερα αν έπρεπε να λυπηθώ ή να χαρώ μιας και ήξερα οτι αυτό το γεγονός θα παρέτεινε την παραμονή στο πλοίο. Καθίσαμε σε ένα μικρό σαλονάκι απέναντι από το λογιστήριο...εκείνη την ημέρα το πλήρωμα είχε βάλει πάνω σε διάφορα τραπεζάκια ουίσκι, ξηρούς καρπούς και διάφορους γλυκούς πειρασμούς...σερβιριζόσουν μόνος σου αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά εάν βρισκόταν κάποιο μέλος από το πλήρωμα εκείνη την στιγμή εκεί με περισσή ευγένεια σε σέρβιρε αυτός.....Κατά τις 23.30 αποφασίσαμε να βγούμε στο κατάστρωμα παρά το κρύο...η πρωτοχρονιά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ήταν απίστευτη.....πολλά βεγγαλικά και σφυρίγματα από όλα τα πλοία....για μένα ήταν πρωτόγνωρο θέαμα!!!!  την επόμενη ημέρα θυμάμαι ο καπετάνιος παρέθεσε ένα δωρεάν γεύμα στο εστιατόριο του πλοίου σε όλους τους επιβάτες....Ήταν μια εμπειρία που θα μου μείνει αξέχαστη όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν......

----------


## Speedkiller

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους καλούς φίλους που μου ευχήθηκαν!Douzoune,Giovanaut,Opelmanos,Nikos V,Theofilos-ship,Leo...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66553

----------


## laz94

> Να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους καλούς φίλους που μου ευχήθηκαν!Douzoune,Giovanaut,Opelmanos,Nikos V,Theofilos-ship,Leo...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66553


Πανέμορφη! :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Εν πλω για Χιο 21/11/09*

PB211342.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ την μία και μοναδική φορά έως τώρα που έκανα πρωτοχρονιά σε καράβι, το οποίο δεν ήταν άλλο από τον Θεόφιλο....
> 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2002 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) και ο βάπορας είχε προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση κλασσικά 19.00 από Πειραιά. Φύγαμε κανονικά... Ωστόσο, όταν ανοιχτήκαμε καταλάβαμε ότι είχε αρκετό καιρό....πέρασε αρκετή ώρα...πήγε 8.30. Τότε ακούσαμε την ανακοίνωση ότι λόγω πολύ άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν έπρεπε να επιστρέψουμε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά....αρκετή δυσφορία από όλους...εγώ δεν ήξερα αν έπρεπε να λυπηθώ ή να χαρώ μιας και ήξερα οτι αυτό το γεγονός θα παρέτεινε την παραμονή στο πλοίο. Καθίσαμε σε ένα μικρό σαλονάκι απέναντι από το λογιστήριο...εκείνη την ημέρα το πλήρωμα είχε βάλει πάνω σε διάφορα τραπεζάκια ουίσκι, ξηρούς καρπούς και διάφορους γλυκούς πειρασμούς...σερβιριζόσουν μόνος σου αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά εάν βρισκόταν κάποιο μέλος από το πλήρωμα εκείνη την στιγμή εκεί με περισσή ευγένεια σε σέρβιρε αυτός.....Κατά τις 23.30 αποφασίσαμε να βγούμε στο κατάστρωμα παρά το κρύο...η πρωτοχρονιά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ήταν απίστευτη.....πολλά βεγγαλικά και σφυρίγματα από όλα τα πλοία....για μένα ήταν πρωτόγνωρο θέαμα!!!!  την επόμενη ημέρα θυμάμαι ο καπετάνιος παρέθεσε ένα δωρεάν γεύμα στο εστιατόριο του πλοίου σε όλους τους επιβάτες....Ήταν μια εμπειρία που θα μου μείνει αξέχαστη όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν......


Να εισαι καλα Δημητρη για την υπεροχη εμπειρεια που μας χαρισες....!!!




> Να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους καλούς φίλους που μου ευχήθηκαν!Douzoune,Giovanaut,Opelmanos,Nikos V,Theofilos-ship,Leo...


Κι εμεις ευχαριστουμε Κωστα για την υπεροχη φωτο...!!!!



> *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Εν πλω για Χιο 21/11/09*


Πολυ ομορφη η φωτο Φωτη, μας γεμιζει ο Μπαρμπας...!!!!

----------


## lavriotis

Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 1-3-2006.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 1-3-2006.


Πολυ ομορφος, να εισαι καλα φιλε...!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή παρουσία του πλοίου στι λιμάνι.Αφιερώνονται στους theofilos-ship,douzoune,Speedkiller, Giovanaunt ,ΔΟΥΚΙΣΣΑ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66882

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66883

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66884

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66885

----------


## opelmanos

Το όνομα και η αγαπημένη μας τσιμινιέρα.Για τον Speedkiler :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66891

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66892

----------


## theofilos-ship

thanx Μανο.Που πηγες στο αλμπουρο....αλλος rampo εδω.. :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> 


Μανο εισαι μοναδικος...
Πανεμορφες οι φωτο σου...

Αντε ευχομαι να τον χαρεις τον Μπαρμπα...!!!!

Σε περιμενω για καφεδακι..!!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Πλωρατη αναχωριση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ απο την Μυτιληνη....*

PB171321.JPG

----------


## douzoune

Μια ακόμη απίστευτη λήψη του βάπορα από τον Φώτη. Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη, να είσαι καλά!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Πλωρατη αναχωριση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ απο την Μυτιληνη....*


Να εισαι καλα για αλλη μια φορα...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι και μανούβρα

----------


## opelmanos

Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ .....

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ .....


Να εισαι καλα Μανο....
Οπως παντα αψογος...!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ο ΤΕΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΕΥΚΟΣ και απαστράπων τον Μάρτιο του 2007 μετά την ολική αμμοβολή και πλαστικοποίηση που είχε δεχτεί.Αφιερώνεται σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67237

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο ΤΕΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΕΥΚΟΣ και απαστράπων τον Μάρτιο του 2007 μετά την ολική αμμοβολή και πλαστικοποίηση που είχε δεχτεί.Αφιερώνεται σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου για να μην ξεχάσω ονόματα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67237



Δεν εκανε αμμοβολη, αλλα υδροβολη με μεγαλη πιεση.Εχει διαφορα αλλα το αποτελεσμα ηταν πολυ καλο.Βεβαια ολα τα μυτιληνια το ηθελαν,ειδικα το σαπφω, αφου περιφανα ενας απο λοστρομος τους, μου ελεγε με περηφανια οτι βαζουν <μπολικη> μπογια.Βεβαια ειναι γνωστο τι συμβαινει οταν βαζεις μπογια πανω στο χαος

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμο που μας λεει ο opelmanos.Oπως βλεπετε δεν εχει γινει καποια αμμοβολη

theophilos (34).JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμο που μας λεει ο opelmanos.Oπως βλεπετε δεν εχει γινει καποια αμμοβολη
> 
> theophilos (34).JPG


Πού είχε γίνει αυτός ο δεξαμενισμός ΒΕΝ δεν θυμάμαι

----------


## Fanouris

H Θεοφιλαρα εκανε αμμοβολη στη Συρο το 2007 γι οσους δε θυμουνται. Στο περαμα η φωτο ειναι του 2006  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eαν θελετε ανοιξτε την φωτο να δειτε τα στοιχεια της.Ειναι νοεμβριος 2007.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Eαν θελετε ανοιξτε την φωτο να δειτε τα στοιχεια της.Ειναι νοεμβριος 2007.


2006 εννοείς!Η τουλάχιστον αυτό γράφει η φωτο στα στοιχεια της!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Eαν θελετε ανοιξτε την φωτο να δειτε τα στοιχεια της.Ειναι νοεμβριος 2007.


21/11/2006 21:17......
θεφ.PNG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα! αλλα ειναι στο περαμα οχι στη συρο

----------


## opelmanos

> Σωστα! αλλα ειναι στο περαμα οχι στη συρο


Έγώ αναφέρομαι στον δεξαμενισμό του Φεβρουαρίου το 2007 Κώστα τοτε που είχε κάνει την αμμοβολη

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε για τις μοναδικες αναμνησεις και τις φωτο που μας χαρισατε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟFILOS τον οκτωβριο του 2007 στον πειραια

IMG_5209.JPG


Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON,nikosnasia & Apostolos

----------


## douzoune

Ό,τι και να πει κανείς για αυτήν την φωτογραφία είναι λίγο.... Χίλια ευχαριστώ ΒΕΝ BRUCE που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας τέτοιες φωτογραφίες !!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS τον οκτωβριο του 2007 στον πειραια.Με λιγο κοκκο αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,nikosnasia & Apostolos

IMG_5185.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

πολύ καλές και είναι και λίγο πρίν χαλάσει η υπέροχη εμφάνιση του με το μπλέ βάψιμο,ήθελα να ξέρα που είδαν τις σκουριές επάνω του και αποφάσισαν να τα βάψουν μπλέ για οικονομία :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## douzoune

> ήθελα να ξέρα που είδαν τις σκουριές επάνω του και αποφάσισαν να τα βάψουν μπλέ για οικονομία


Αυτός ήταν ο λόγος??? Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω..."χάλασαν" την εμφάνιση των πλοίων για το τίποτα....

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτός ήταν ο λόγος??? Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω..."χάλασαν" την εμφάνιση των πλοίων για το τίποτα....


Μωρέ ας ταξιδεύουν τα πλοία ας είναι προσεγμένα και καθαρά από κει και πέρα ας είναι ότι χρώμα θέλουν ακόμα και πράσινο.Δεν το συζητώ θα ήθελα πολύ να τα ξαναβάψουν λευκά αλλά από το να μην τα βλέπουμε καθόλου να ταξιδεύουν χίλιες φορές να είναι μπλέ συμφωνείς Δημήτρη?

----------


## douzoune

> Μωρέ ας ταξιδεύουν τα πλοία ας είναι προσεγμένα και καθαρά από κει και πέρα ας είναι ότι χρώμα θέλουν ακόμα και πράσινο.Δεν το συζητώ θα ήθελα πολύ να τα ξαναβάψουν λευκά αλλά από το να μην τα βλέπουμε καθόλου να ταξιδεύουν χίλιες φορές να είναι μπλέ συμφωνείς Δημήτρη?


Μάνο εννοείται αυτό. Απλά δεν ήξερα γιατί έγινε η αλλαγή. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν απλά για αλλαγή, μόδα ή κάτι τέτοιο και όταν διάβασα τον λόγο μου φάνηκε το λιγότερο αστείος....

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ- Για τον φιλο Κωστα τον οποιο ευχαριστω για τα καλα του λογια...Ξερεις εσυ...*

*PB171319.JPG*

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για τον φιλο ΝικοΝασια.Χρονια πολλα,γερος και δυνατος

*100_0540.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

> *Για τον φιλο ΝικοΝασια.Χρονια πολλα,γερος και δυνατος
> 
> *100_0540.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές και την όμορφη πόζα.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ενα ακομη υπεροχο ταξιδι με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ, ολοκληρωθηκε σημερα το πρωι και για αλλη μια φορα καταλαβα ταξιδι....!!!

Πολλους χαιρετισμους και θερμα ευχαριστω σε ολο το πληρωμα του...!!!
Πολλα φιλια επισης στον Μανο με το Opel του, με τον οποιο συνταξιδευαμε και γνωριστηκαμε το πρωι στο Acropolis...!!!!

Περασαμε πολυ ομορφα... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*THEOFILOS-Σημερα δεμενο στην Μυτιληνη...!!*

*PC081586.JPG*

----------


## Giovanaut

> *THEOFILOS-Σημερα δεμενο στην Μυτιληνη...!!*


Να εισαι καλα ρε Φωτη...!!!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Ενα ακομη υπεροχο ταξιδι με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ, ολοκληρωθηκε σημερα το πρωι και για αλλη μια φορα καταλαβα ταξιδι....!!!
> 
> Πολλους χαιρετισμους και θερμα ευχαριστω σε ολο το πληρωμα του...!!!
> Πολλα φιλια επισης στον Μανο με το Opel του, με τον οποιο συνταξιδευαμε και γνωριστηκαμε το πρωι στο Acropolis...!!!!
> 
> Περασαμε πολυ ομορφα...


Αυτές είναι συναντήσεις :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!
Το nautilia είναι παντού!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS στις 30 μαρτιου του 2006


theophilos (11).JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αυτές είναι συναντήσεις!!!!
> Το nautilia είναι παντού!!!


Και ακολουθουν κι αλλες... :Wink:  :Wink: 




> THEOFILOS στις 30 μαρτιου του 2006


Μπραβο Ben....!!!!!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ελα giova...αμολατες

----------


## φανούλα

> Ελα giova...αμολατες


 Συναντήσεις εννοεί :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για τους fun.21-8-06

*manos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για καπτα Διαμαντη την βλεπω την πιρουετα σωστα?

----------


## Fanouris

> *Για τους fun.21-8-06
> 
> *manos.jpg


8ος του 6 μαλλον καβαλουσε τον κεντερη ο αρχοντας  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Για τους fun.21-8-06*


Μπραβο ρε Μανο.....
Ωραιες στιγμες...!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά από την όμορφη Καστοριά.Μετά από απουσία μιας εβδομάδας σχεδόν.Την περασμένη Κυριακή ταξίδεψα επιτέλους με το πλοίο μας για πρώτη φορά μετά το ατύχημα.Οι εντυπώσεις μου μέτριες μπορώ να πω.Το πλοίο σε γενικό σύνολο είναι κάπως παραμελημένο και μέσα και έξω.Οι κουβέρτες και τα μαξιλάρια της καμπίνας μυρίζαν άσχημα λές και είχαν να πλυθούν χρόνια.Δεν μένω όμως σε αυτά .Μού άρεσε πάρα πολύ το ταξίδι και το έκανε σε πολύ καλό χρόνο .9 ΚΑΙ 20 το πρωί ήμασταν Θεσσαλονίκη.Με μεγάλη μου χαρά γνώρισα τον φίλο Giovanaunt με τον οποίο ήπιαμε καφέ στο Ακρόπολις αλλά και τον εξαιρετικό Υποπλοίαρχο του πλοίου(το ονομα του δεν θυμάμαι) με τους οποίους είχα την χαρά να μιλήσω για πολλά θέματα.Ανανεώνω το ραντεβού μου με το πλοίο την άλλη Δευτέρα με το οποίο θα κατέβω στο νησί καθώς και πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό από την συμπρωτεύουσα

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά από την όμορφη Καστοριά.Μετά από απουσία μιας εβδομάδας σχεδόν.Την περασμένη Κυριακή ταξίδεψα επιτέλους με το πλοίο μας για πρώτη φορά μετά το ατύχημα.Οι εντυπώσεις μου μέτριες μπορώ να πω.Το πλοίο σε γενικό σύνολο είναι κάπως παραμελημένο και μέσα και έξω.Οι κουβέρτες και τα μαξιλάρια της καμπίνας μυρίζαν άσχημα λές και είχαν να πλυθούν χρόνια.Δεν μένω όμως σε αυτά .Μού άρεσε πάρα πολύ το ταξίδι και το έκανε σε πολύ καλό χρόνο .9 ΚΑΙ 20 το πρωί ήμασταν Θεσσαλονίκη.Με μεγάλη μου χαρά γνώρισα τον φίλο Giovanaunt με τον οποίο ήπιαμε καφέ στο Ακρόπολις αλλά και τον εξαιρετικό Υποπλοίαρχο του πλοίου(το ονομα του δεν θυμάμαι) με τους οποίους είχα την χαρά να μιλήσω για πολλά θέματα.Ανανεώνω το ραντεβού μου με το πλοίο την άλλη Δευτέρα με το οποίο θα κατέβω στο νησί καθώς και πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό από την συμπρωτεύουσα


Μανο καφεδακι στη Σαλονικα... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Eνοείται φίλε μου !!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μινι χρονικο αφιξης του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ πριν απο λιγα λεπτα στην Μυτιληνη...!!*
*Για ολους εσας...!!*

PC151645.JPG

PC151649.JPG

PC151652.JPG

PC151658.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> *Μινι χρονικο αφιξης του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ πριν απο λιγα λεπτα στην Μυτιληνη...!!*
> *Για ολους εσας...!!*
> 
> PC151645.JPG
> 
> PC151649.JPG
> 
> PC151652.JPG
> 
> PC151658.JPG


Oμορφες φωτό Φωτη ευχαριστούμε.Ταξίδευε η μητέρα μου από Σαλόνικα.Αυτό που πρόσεξα χτές είναι οτί από την δεξιά μπάντα το πλοίο έχει βαφτεί και μύριζε φρεσκαδούρα.Εγώ θα το ταξιδέψω την Παρασκευή από Καβάλα.

----------


## kapas

> *Καλες γιορτες σε ολο το nautilia...
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69357
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69358


καλες γιορτες και σε εσενα μανο! βλεπω ακολουθεις το ελληνικο χριστουγεννιατικο εθιμο! κριμα ομως που η πλειοψηφια ακολουθει "ξενοφερτα" εθιμα.....

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο στην συμπρωτεύουσα την Δευτέρα στις 7 Δεκεμβρίου που το ταξίδεψα την προηγούμενη από Μυτιλήνη.Αφιερώνονται σε όλη την παρέα.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Το να ερχομαι Μυτιληνη βολτα να δω Θεοφιλο και τελικα λογω απαγορευτικου να αλλαξουν τα σχεδια ειναι γρουσουζια!Και η πλακα... αναχωρηση Αριαδνη 19.00 Αφιξη Θεοφιλος 20.00 εκει τι λες ??:twisted:

----------


## Melis7

Εδώ το Θεόφιλος στο Πέραμα μετά το ατύχημά του έξω από τις Οινούσσες....

----------


## opelmanos

Ταξίδεψα το πρωί με το πλοίο από Καβάλα τα ξημερώματα στις 4.Ευχαριστήθηκα το ταξίδι με όλη μου την καρδιά και περιμένω πώς και πώς να ταξιδέψω και πάλι μαζί του.Εδώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα ...για τον Speedkiler  :Cool:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69402

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69403
Φτάνοντας στην Λήμνο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69405

----------


## stratoscy

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες και από το opelmano και από τον theofilos-ship.Ωραίο μοντελάκι, μακάρι να έφερναν και στην Κύπρο

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ - Μυτιληνη 19/12/09*
*Για ολους τους φιλους...!!*

*PC191717.JPG*

----------


## Melis7

opelmanos kai dokimakos21, εξαιρετικές οι φώτο σαας. Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να κάνω αυτό το ταξίδι και να ζήσω την εμπειρία.....

----------


## opelmanos

> *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ - Μυτιληνη 19/12/09*
> *Για ολους τους φιλους...!!*
> 
> *PC191717.JPG*


 E ρε Φώτη εκείνη την στιγμή ήμουν πίσω στο ελικοδρόμιο και φωτογράφιζα εσάς που ήσασταν έτοιμοι να σαλπάρετε μίπως το έχεις ολόκληρο το πλοίο?

----------


## dokimakos21

*Οριστε Μανο...!!*

PC191710.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> *Οριστε Μανο...!!*
> 
> PC191710.JPG


ΑΥΤΟΣ είσαι .Αυτά τα 2 ανθρωπάκια που φαίνονται στο ελικοδρόμιο είμαι εγώ με την κοπέλα μου.Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ!! :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

Να ειστε καλα ολοι σας..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να βαριόμαστε να βλέπουμε πολλές φώτο του Παππού Θεόφιλου αλλά πάντα θα μας συγκινεί η παρουσία του... 
Πάντα υπάρχει ένα μέρος που θα βγάζουμε διαφορετικές φώτο... Ψάξτε το!
Καμπαναριά, γερανοί, ταράτσες σχολείων, ενα κατάρτι...
theo.jpg

Κάπου στη Χίο...

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αυτα ειναι Αποστολε.... :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και το Χριστουγεννιατικο Αστερι να δεσποζει στο καταρτι του! Υπεροχη φωτο Apostolos.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι Apostolos!Παντα υπαρχει κατι διαφορετικο σε μια φωτογραφιση.Δυο βηματα πισω-μπρος, ενα συννεφο μια γιορτη δινουν παντα διαφορετικο χρωμα σε κατι το οποιο ολοι μας αγαπαμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟFILOS αναχωρηση πριν 13 χρονια πριν οταν ηταν το καλο το μεγαλο το καλοταξιδο βαπορι της μυτιληνης.

film nel (39).jpg

----------


## Νaval22

πράγματι ΗΤΑΝ,πάντως για τις φώτο εγώ θα πώ πως αν δεν γίνει και αυτό τουλάχιστον όπως το μυτιλήνη δλδ να βαφτεί σωστά πρότιμω να μη βλέπω καθόλου φωτογραφίες του δεν με συγκινούν αλλά με στεναχωρούν πολύ....:cry:

----------


## nikosnasia

Ενώ ο άσπρος!!! ε! Στέφανε ;
΄Ετος 2001.
Pict2001177.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μπορεί να βαριόμαστε να βλέπουμε πολλές φώτο του Παππού Θεόφιλου αλλά πάντα θα μας συγκινεί η παρουσία του... 
> Πάντα υπάρχει ένα μέρος που θα βγάζουμε διαφορετικές φώτο... Ψάξτε το!
> Καμπαναριά, γερανοί, ταράτσες σχολείων, ενα κατάρτι...
> theo.jpg
> 
> Κάπου στη Χίο...


 Την ώρα της προσπέρασης μήπως είναι...... :Wink:  :Wink: ????Τέλεια φώτο μπράβο

----------


## Νaval22

> Ενώ ο άσπρος!!! ε! Στέφανε ;
> ΄Ετος 2001.


απλά τέλειο Νικο έτσι θα το θυμόμαστε το αρχοντοβάπορο θεόφιλος,αυτό τώρα είναι άλλο βαπόρι...

σημείωση
το funnel δεν νομίζω πως ήταν ποτέ σε τόσο κακή κατάσταση

----------


## opelmanos

Τι ενοοείς funel την τσιμινιέρα ?Πίστεψε με επί Νελ ήταν έτοιμη να πέσει.Αυτό που έχει τώρα δεν είναι τίποτα,

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη 22/12/09*

PC221759.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε ολους σας, Νικο μας πεθανες...!!!
Περιμενουμε τον Μπαρμπα αυριο να κανουμε μαζι Χριστουγεννα στην Καβαλα...!!!!

----------


## samichri

> *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη 22/12/09*
> 
> PC221759.JPG


Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με φόντο τις Καμάρες..... αχ τι μου θύμισες πάλι.......
Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους.

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Χρονια πολλα σε ολα τα παιδια.Και μια απο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ  για τον opelmano.Χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου.

*100_2052.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

''ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ'' ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΟΡΤΑΖΟΝΤΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.
Pict2003065.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια σας πολλά και καλά φίλοι μου opelmanos & theofilos-ship,να χαιρεστε την γιορτή σας,οτι επιθυμείτε.
DSCF3422.jpg

DSCF3296.jpg
Αφιερωμένες στους εορτάζοντες

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές και τις εξαιρετικές φωτό του Γερμανού(Θεόφιλος)που ανεβάσατε, να στε πάντα καλά και ότι επιθυμείτε με υγεία και χαρά.Ετυχισμένη η καινούργια δεκαετία  που θα έρθει!!Αν και πολύ δύσκολο:cry:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Να'σαι καλα Δημητρη για τις ευχες. Σ'ευχαριστω οτι επιθυμεις*

----------


## Giovanaut

Χρονια πολλα παιδες, απο τη ΒΕλλαδα.. :Razz:  :Razz: 
Κανονιστε να γινει καμια συναξη κατα εδω πανω φετος...Γιατι αλλιως θα εχουμε ασχημα ξεμπερδεματα.... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Speedkiller

Για τον Opelmanos που γιόρταζε και τον ξέχασα...Συγγνώμη....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70371

----------


## Leo

Δυό φωτογαφίες απο τον Θεόφιλο για τους Theofilos-ship & opelmanos αναδρομικά για την χθεσινή σας γιορτή. Χρόνια Πολλά, υγεία και ότι επιθυμείτε.

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά ο υπολογιστής μου έκαψε "φλάντζα" και μεταφέρθηκε στο drydock  :Razz: 
PICT0004theo.jpg

PICT0028theo3.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Δυό φωτογαφίες απο τον Θεόφιλο για τους Theofilos-ship & opelmanos αναδρομικά για την χθεσινή σας γιορτή. Χρόνια Πολλά, υγεία και ότι επιθυμείτε.
> 
> Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά ο υπολογιστής μου έκαψε "φλάντζα" και μεταφέρθηκε στο drydock 
> PICT0004theo.jpg
> 
> PICT0028theo3.jpg


A ρε ΤΕΟ με τις ομορφίες σου!!!Σ 'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις φωτό Καπετάνιε εξαιρετικό το υλικό σου όπως πάντα !!! :Razz: Το 2006 είναι σίγουρα οι φωτό τότε που ήταν κατάλευκος!!
Υ.Γ Speed ευχαριστώ και εσένα για την φωτό πρίν το ατύχημα δεν είναι η φωτό?

----------


## opelmanos

Τώρα κατάλαβα στο δοκιμαστικό του Μαίου είναι !!Σόρρυ

----------


## gtogias

Ο Θεόφιλος στην Χίο σήμερα το μεσημέρι:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70636

----------


## Speedkiller

Τελείως γυφτουλέ....Κρίμα..... :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Τελείως γυφτουλέ....Κρίμα.....


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ας σβήσουν τουλάχιστον το ΝΕΛ απ΄τα πλευρά.Η ΝΕΛ δεν υπάρχει πιά. Τουλάχιστον δεν είναι Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία ΛΕΣΒΟΥ ότι άλλο αλλά όχι ΛΕΣΒΟΥ.

----------


## nikosnasia

Φυσικά αν και το πλοίο έχει τα χάλια του η φωτό του gtogias είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη*

PC221761.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Καλα ταξιδια στον βαπορα...* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλα ταξιδια στον Μπαρμπα μας και το αξιο πληρωμα του...!!!!

Επεισοδειακη η εισοδος της νεας χρονιας για το βαπορι, μιας και μεταξυ Μυτιληνης-Λημνου το πλοιο ταλαιπωρηθηκε παρα πολυ λογω των δυσμενων καιρικων συνθηκων, ενω το προβλημα εκανε εντονοτερο το γεγονος οτι το πλοιο ηταν χωρις μεγαλα φορτια..!!!!

Στο ανεβασμα δεν προσεγγισε στη Σαμο λογω των συνθηκων στην περιοχη..!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Όντως βρήκε πολύ άσχημο καιρό σε όλη τη διαδρομή του.Βασικά ΔΕΝ είχε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ αυτοκίνητο μέσα και από άτομα πολύ λίγα πράγματα 18-20 άτομα!!!!10 Γενάρη βγαίνει για επισκευή για να φτιάξει το γυφτουλέ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  του όπως ειπώθηκε:cry:!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Στις 12:30 περίπου το Θεόφιλος απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι της Χίου και στις 13:15 ενώ είχε διανύσει μία μικρή απόσταση (λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι) με προορισμό την Λέσβο, το ξαναείδε ο Sylver23 σχεδόν σταματημένο με πλώρη προς την στην στεριά και στην συνέχεια έκανε δεξιά στροφή και αυτήν την στιγμή ξαναμπαίνει μέσα στο λιμάνι,για άγνωστη αιτία.
Στην συνημμένο αρχείο μπορείτε να δείτε την πορεία του Θεόφιλος...
*
* Υ.Γ Το συντομότερο δυνατό θα ακολουθήσει φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ.*

----------


## MYTILENE

Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ σήμερα έκανε δρομολόγιο Μυτιλήνη-Χίο-Βαθύ με αναχώρηση από Μυτιλήνη στις 0750.Τώρα είναι δεμένο στη Χίο μάλλον λόγω απαγορευτικού :Wink: .Έχει δυνατό νοτιά εδώ :Wink: 
ΥΓ:Νέα πληροφόρηση,λόγω δυνατόν ανέμων το πλοίο δεν μπορούσε να δέσει στο λιμάνι της Χίου βγήκε και ξαναμπήκε ώσπου έδεσε κανονικά και τώρα αναχωρεί με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση

----------


## MYTILENE

Προβλήματα στο-υποτιθέμενο-λιμάνι της Λήμνου για το πλοίο μας σήμερα και μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες  αφού ακόμα δεν έχει δέσει προερχόμενο από τη Μυτιλήνη για Θεσ/νίκη και ενώ είχε αναχώρηση στις 01:30..... παλεύει ακόμα!!!!Υπομονή Καπετανάρες  :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> Προβλήματα στο-υποτιθέμενο-λιμάνι της Λήμνου για το πλοίο μας σήμερα και μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες  αφού ακόμα δεν έχει δέσει προερχόμενο από τη Μυτιλήνη για Θεσ/νίκη και ενώ είχε αναχώρηση στις 01:30..... παλεύει ακόμα!!!!Υπομονή Καπετανάρες


και από ό,τι φαίνεται πρόεδρε τελικά δεν έδεσε και την έκανε, σύμφωνα με το ais πάντα!!! ¶ρε Ελλαδάρα με τα σούπερ λιμάνια....

----------


## MYTILENE

> και από ό,τι φαίνεται πρόεδρε τελικά δεν έδεσε και την έκανε, σύμφωνα με το ais πάντα!!! ¶ρε Ελλαδάρα με τα σούπερ λιμάνια....


 Έδεσε φίλε μου οριακά,πήρε 65 άτομα-11 ΙΧ-3 Φορτηγά και την έκανε  :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> Έδεσε φίλε μου οριακά,πήρε 65 άτομα-11 ΙΧ-3 Φορτηγά και την έκανε


αυτό θα πει άμεση ενημέρωση....!!!! :Very Happy:  Να σαι καλά πρόεδρε.

----------


## opelmanos

> αυτό θα πει άμεση ενημέρωση....!!!! Να σαι καλά πρόεδρε.


Δηλ πόσες ώρες προσπαθούσε να δέσει ?Περίμενε όλη τη νύχτα έξω από το λιμάνι?Είχε αγκυροβολήσει η ήταν αρόδο με αναμένες τις μηχανές? :Confused:

----------


## douzoune

> Δηλ πόσες ώρες προσπαθούσε να δέσει ?Περίμενε όλη τη νύχτα έξω από το λιμάνι?Είχε αγκυροβολήσει η ήταν αρόδο με αναμένες τις μηχανές?


Μάνο προσπαθούσε να δέσει ουσιαστικά από τις 1 παρά περίπου τα μεσάνυχτα. Τα κατάφερε γύρω στις 10.30-11 παρά το πρωί. Από ότι διάβασα στο troktiko παρέμεινε αγκυροβολημένο στον όρμο του Αγίου Παύλου όπως έκανε και ο Ταξιάρχης νωρίτερα. 

πηγή

----------


## opelmanos

> Μάνο προσπαθούσε να δέσει ουσιαστικά από τις 1 παρά περίπου τα μεσάνυχτα. Τα κατάφερε γύρω στις 10.30-11 παρά το πρωί. Από ότι διάβασα στο troktiko παρέμεινε αγκυροβολημένο στον όρμο του Αγίου Παύλου όπως έκανε και ο Ταξιάρχης νωρίτερα. 
> 
> πηγή


Οκ ευχαριστώ φίλε μου με το καλό να μας έρθει αύριο το πρωί.

----------


## douzoune

Από ότι έμαθα πριν από λίγο τα δύο δρομολόγια του Θεόφιλου για Καβάλα, μετά και το απαγορευτικό, ''ενώνονται'' σε ένα και το πλοίο αναχωρεί στις 12 (σε 2 ώρες) από την Μυτιλήνη. (αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα εκτελεστεί το δρομολόγιο γιατί στην Μυτιλήνη τουλάχιστον επικρατεί απίστευτος αέρας).

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλε μου λάθος πληροφορία είχες :Razz: !!!Το πλοίο έφυγε στις 1230 για Λήμνο Καβάλα με τους καπεταναίους (Γιώργο Αρβανίτη-Γιώργο Κεντρίδη ύπαρχο)να δίνουν ρέστα και με το Νοτιά να μπαίνει ''ζωντανός'' μέσα στο λιμάνι, με το πλοίο δεμένο στο παλιό Γ παρακαλώ :Wink: !!!Το πρόγραμμα διαμορφώνεται κάπως περίεργα με το πλοίο να κάνει ΔΥΟ (2) δρομολόγια Για Λήμνο Καβάλα επιστροφή Σάμο και τη Κυριακή από Βαθύ τη κάνει για Πειραιά για special επισκευή :Wink: !!!!

----------


## douzoune

Η πληροφόρηση που είχα ήταν μετά από ενημέρωση του κολλητού μου από γνωστό πράκτορα της Μυτιλήνης για την μη πραγματοποίηση του αυριανού δρομολογίου. Η ενημέρωση μάλιστα έγινε 2 ώρες πριν τον απόπλου του πλοίου. Αν είναι δυνατόν. Δεν ξέρω αν ευθύνεται η εταιρεία ή το πρακτορείο γι αυτό. Βέβαια όταν πήγε να ακυρώσει το εισιτήριο τον ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει και δρομολόγιο το Σάββατο στις 6 το πρωί.
Σημειωτέον ότι όταν το έμαθα έψαξα στο openseas για δρομολόγια δεν έβγαζε κάτι για μετά το σημερινό δρομολόγιο. Ίσως να αποφασίστηκε τελευταία στιγμή. Δεν ξέρω. Πρόεδρε δώσε τα φώτα σου!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά φίλε Γιάννη (Giovanaut),να χαίρεσαι τη γιορτή σου και οτι επιθυμείς.
Ο Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι της Χίου αφιερωμένη στον εορτάζοντα.

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ εδώ θα σου πω Γιάννη (Giovanaut) Χρόνια Πολλά εδώ σε ένα από τα αγαπημένα σου θέματα. Επειδή είσαι ο τελευταίος που αφιερώνω σπέσιαλ θα δούμε Θεόφιλο πλώρα πρύμα!! Ότι επιθυμείς φίλε να γίνει!!!!

PICT7388theo5.jpg

PICT1218theo4.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Κι από εμένα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ στον Γιάννη (Giovanaut) με αφιέρωση μιας φωτό του 1997 απ΄την Καβάλα.
Pict1997059.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Γιαννη χρονια πολλα οι επιθυμιες σου ευχες μου...

*100_2180.jpg

100_2182.jpg

100_2183.jpg

100_2188.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Tι να σχολιάσω???Τι???? :Surprised:

----------


## douzoune

> Tι να σχολιάσω???Τι????


Πες οτι γιορτάζεις μήπως δούμε και άλλες φωτό!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Νaval22

> Κι από εμένα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ στον Γιάννη (Giovanaut) με αφιέρωση μιας φωτό του 1997 απ΄την Καβάλα.


αυτό και αν είναι ντοκουμέντο :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Απλα Στεφανε ..οταν το ομορφο αποκτα ουσια τοτε υπαρχει καπου η σφραγιδα *ΝΙΚΟΣ-ΝΑΣΙΑ*.Και το λεω απο καρδιας ξερουν αυτοι,και εσυ! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Παιδια πραγματικα με συνκινειτε αφανταστα ολοι σας...!!!!

Πριν λιγο γυρισα απο την αναχωρηση του βαπορα, τον οποιο και θα ξαναδω μετα απο εναν μηνα καθως εκανε το προτελευταιο δρομολογιο του απο ΒΕλλαδα κι εγω αυριο επιστρεφω Θεσσαλονικη....

Γλιτωσαμε εκει τα δακρυα στο λιμανι και θα μας πιασουν εδω τα ζουμια...!!!!

Σας ευχαριστω πραγματικα για τις υπεροχες ευχες και τις ερωτευσιμες φωτογραφιες μεσα απο την καρδια μου.....

Υστερα απο αυτα τι να τα κανω τα υλικα δωρα...!!!!

Δημητρη σ ευχαριστω για την δουλεια σου απο τη Χιο, αλλα και για την ψυχη που καταθετεις συνεχεια στο λιμανι της..!!!!

Ευχαριστω εσενα Leo για την αψογη απεικονηση του Μπαρμπα μας στον Πειραια που δεν αξιοθηκα να καμαρωσω απο κοντα ποτε μου, πεντακαθαρο και μαλιστα στις τελευταιες δοξες του...!!!!

Το ιδιο ισχυει και για σενα Μανο που μ εβαλες με τις φωτο σου σε στιγμες του βαπορα οταν τον ζουσες, ησουν ενα με αυτον και εκανες πολλες τρελες για χαρη του..!!!!!

Αλλα τι να πω και για σενα ρε Νικο, η φωτο σου με εχει για μενα ιδιαιτερη αξια...!! Με τιμας με την μοναδικη σου καταθεση...!!!
Με γυριζεις στην πατριδα σε μια εποχη που εγω ημουν πιτσιρικι και εβαζα την μανα μου να με τρεχει στα λιμανια...!!!

Την συγκεκριμενη μερα την θυμαμαι με μεγαλη μεγαλοπρεπεια....
Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στην Καβαλα... και μαλιστα καποιες μερες πριν ερθει, ειχα ακουσει οτι θα επρεπε να αδειασει το λιμανι για να τον χωρεσει...!!!
Ειχα παθει την πλακα μου..!!!!
Ανεβηκαμε με την μανα μου επανω κι εγω αναρωτιωμουν για το καθετι...
Επισης παντα ελεγα θα αξιοθουμε ποτε να εχουμε τετοιο βαπορι στις γραμμες μας...!!!

Ο χρονος εφερε τα πανω κατω...!!!!

Και παλι σας ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου ολους σας για τις φωτο αλλα και για τις υπεροχες ευχες σας!!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Σήμερα κυκλοφόρησε ΕΝΤΟΝΑ η φήμη οτι το πλοίο θα αντικατασταθεί όχι από ένα αλλά από...... ΔΥΟ πλοία.......κουίζ :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Νaval22

κεντέρης και ταξίαρχος? :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Fanouris

Εγω εμαθα οτι στη θεση του θα πανε 3  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Εγω εμαθα οτι στη θεση του θα πανε 3


 Ο Πληροφοριοδότης σου ΔΕΝ έιναι έγκυρος κύριε......

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σήμερα κυκλοφόρησε ΕΝΤΟΝΑ η φήμη οτι το πλοίο θα αντικατασταθεί όχι από ένα αλλά από...... ΔΥΟ πλοία.......κουίζ!!!!


 
κυριε κυριε... το ξερω!!!
Να το πω-Να το πω...???

ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ θα τροποποιησουν και θα κανουν προσθηκες στα δρομολογια τους, μιας και εχουν κενα στα προγραμματα τους...!!!!

----------


## noulos

> κυριε κυριε... το ξερω!!!
> Να το πω-Να το πω...???
> 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ θα τροποποιησουν και θα κανουν προσθηκες στα δρομολογια τους, μιας και εχουν κενα στα προγραμματα τους...!!!!


ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑΑΑΡΗΗΗ!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

Επειδη δεχθηκα απειλες για οδυνηρες κυρωσεις αν δεν εφερνα υλικο απο την Καβαλα, απο καποιον κυριο καπτα Leo.... :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

Αναγκαστηκα να υποπεσω....!!!

Ο φιλος ολων μας στο προτελευταιο του δρομολογιο το βραδυ της γιορτης μου, στην Καβαλα...!!!!

Για ολους τους πολυ καλους φιλους, αλλα και για μια τρελοκυκλαδιτισσα που χρειαζεται συμμορφωση... Η τιμωρια της... :Razz:  :Wink: 

τεο1.jpg

τεο2.jpg

καβαλα.jpg

τεο3.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> Επειδη δεχθηκα απειλες για οδυνηρες κυρωσεις αν δεν εφερνα υλικο απο την Καβαλα, απο καποιον κυριο καπτα Leo....
> 
> Αναγκαστηκα να υποπεσω....!!!
> 
> Πωπω Leo, τι ειναι αυτα που κανεις???
> 
> Ο φιλος ολων μας στο προτελευταιο του δρομολογιο το βραδυ της γιορτης μου, στην Καβαλα...!!!!
> 
> Για ολους τους πολυ καλους φιλους, αλλα και για μια τρελοκυκλαδιτισσα που χρειαζεται συμμορφωση... Η τιμωρια της...
> ...


Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Γιαννακη μου για την τιμωρια που μου εβαλες!!! Παντα τετοια απο το Βορρα και την ομορφη πολη του!!!!

----------


## harlek

Στο Βαθύ, 2009. Φωτογράφιση από το Μαρίνα.

the.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> κυριε κυριε... το ξερω!!!
> Να το πω-Να το πω...???
> 
> ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ θα τροποποιησουν και θα κανουν προσθηκες στα δρομολογια τους, μιας και εχουν κενα στα προγραμματα τους...!!!!


Στο Fanouris πέστο που ακόμα ψάχνει το ....τρίτο :Wink: !!!Όλα ποια θα τα λές ρε GIOV???Δεν είπαμε οτι μέχρι να γίνουν  όλα 100% θα λέμε.....''θα δούμε''??? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## stratoscy

Ο Φίλος ο ΤΕΟ θα χρειαστεί λίγο φρεσκάρισμα βλέποντσς τις φώτο του φίλου Giovanaut

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ο Φίλος ο ΤΕΟ θα χρειαστεί λίγο φρεσκάρισμα βλέποντσς τις φώτο του φίλου Giovanaut


 Πιστεύω στις 25 μέρες περίπου που θα κάθεται αραχτός -και θα τρέχουν τα άλλα γι'αυτόν :Wink:  -να του γίνει καλή δουλειά μέσα έξω γιατί το έχει ανάγκη.

----------


## nikosnasia

Με τον καπτα Σιδερή στη γέφυρα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.AVI_000545320.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Με τον καπτα Σιδερή στη γέφυρα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.AVI_000545320.jpg


 Και το καπτα Γιώργη μην τον ξεχνάς..... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Θα πάρουνε φωτιές οι μηχανές σήμερα στον Πειραιά  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

theo.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Θα πάρουνε φωτιές οι μηχανές σήμερα στον Πειραιά 
> 
> theo.JPG


Ενοειτε...γυρω στις 14.30 αφιξη:mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

Tην καλησπέρα μου στους φίλους του πλοίου!
H παρακάτω φώτο *για τους καλούς φίλους Opelmanos,Stefanosp και Theofilos-ship*! :Smile: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72339

----------


## Νaval22

μπραβό μπράβο παρόλο που ο καιρός δεν βοήθησε ο speedkiller έχει τη λύση :Wink: ...

----------


## sg3

αν μπει στη γραμμη ο θεοφιλος θα διπλωσει το μυτιληνη?
αν γινει αυτο θα υπαρξουν μερες που θα φευγουν 3 πλοια: 
θεοφιλος ή μυτιληνη, λισσος, νησος χιος

----------


## gtogias

> Tην καλησπέρα μου στους φίλους του πλοίου!
> H παρακάτω φώτο *για τους καλούς φίλους Opelmanos,Stefanosp και Theofilos-ship*!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72339


Πολύ καλή, ευχαριστούμε φίλε Speedkiller.

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Να σαι καλα Κωστη.Και μια απο εμενα για Στεφανο,opel-corsa,Γιαννη.

*100_2219.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

α δεν παίζω,η δικιά μου δεν βγήκε τόσο ωραία  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> α δεν παίζω,η δικιά μου δεν βγήκε τόσο ωραία


Ε... δεν εχεις ταλεντο !:mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Tην καλησπέρα μου στους φίλους του πλοίου!
> H παρακάτω φώτο *για τους καλούς φίλους Opelmanos,Stefanosp και Theofilos-ship*!


Πολυ ωραιος Κωστα...!!!!




> *Να σαι καλα Κωστη.Και μια απο εμενα για Στεφανο,opel-corsa,Γιαννη.
> *


Μανο αψογος κι ευχαριστω παρα πολυ....
Χαιρομαι που προλαβατε...!!!

Ελπιζω να μην σ εδιωξαν απο τη δουλεια.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

Θελω Ν.Μ.Δ...!!!!!

----------


## ορφεας

Συμφωνα με το elliniki aktoploia το πλοίο αυτο μετα τον δεξαμενισμό του θα πάει στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτηλινη. Μόνιμα ή για να αντικαταστήσει το Μυτηλίνη δεν ξέρω.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Συμφωνα με το elliniki aktoploia το πλοίο αυτο μετα τον δεξαμενισμό του θα πάει στην γραμμή Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτηλινη. Μόνιμα ή για να αντικαταστήσει το Μυτηλίνη δεν ξέρω.


Το Μυτιλήνη έχει κάνει ήδη το δεξαμενισμό του! ¶ρα για μόνιμα θα μπει!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Το Μυτιλήνη έχει κάνει ήδη το δεξαμενισμό του! ¶ρα για μόνιμα θα μπει!


Σας έστειλαν κανένα φαξ από το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και το λέτε αυτό??

----------


## nikosnasia

Εκτός προγράμματος και επειδή έγινε η συζήτηση για την ονομασία των πλοίων της ΝΕΛ , ιδού πως πήρε το όνομα του το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ το 1995 αν δεν το έχετε διαβάσει.
010.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

Οχι οτι το εχουμε μαθει ετσι ,αλλα νομιζω πως ητανε η ιδανικη ονομασια :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

όλο εκπλήξεις σήμερα,προσωπικά δεν το ήξερα αυτό και μπορώ να πώ ότι μένω με το στόμα ανοιχτό,τελικά η ΝΕΛ κάποτε ήταν άπαιχτη σε όλους τους τομείς και είχε πολύ φαντασία (θυμάται πχ κανείς τα σαπουνάκια με τη τρίηρη στα μπάνια των καμπινών?)
πάντως συμφωνώ ότι τα περισσότερα ονόματα πέρα από 2-3 θα ήταν εντελώς ακύρα,αλήθεια πως έγινε η έρευνα? μέσω τοπικών εφημερίδων?

----------


## Melis7

Συμφωνά απόλυτα με τον φίλο Στέφανο......

----------


## opelmanos

*Μετά από 2 χρόνια από την τελευταία του ετήσια ο Μπάρμπας ξαναπέρασε τα φανάρια του Ν.Μ.Δ προκειμένου να γεμίσει τις μπαταρίες του και όχι σαν τραυματίας. Αφιερώνεται σε όλα τα παιδιά που συναντηθήκαμε(Στέφανος , Κώστας ,Μανώλης)και περάσαμε ένα ευχάριστο μεσημέρι βλέποντας τον Μπάρμπα δίπλα μας .Αφιερώνεται επίσης και στον Giovanaunt που γιόρταζε.*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72680

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72681

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72683

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72684

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72685
Y.Γ Ισχύει τελικά οτί μετά την ξεκούραση ο Μπάρμπας θα επιστέψει στα κανονικά του δρομολόγια(ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ)? :Confused:

----------


## vaggos_saos

geia sou file xronia polla kai poli kali xronia! dn ksero  na sou po tin alithia.. ala pisteuo oti tha kanei to dromologio, (PEIREA-XIO-MITILINI)!:?

----------


## ορφεας

Θα επιστρέψει στην γραμμή πειραι-χιο-μυτηλινη.

----------


## erenShip

> Θα επιστρέψει στην γραμμή πειραι-χιο-μυτηλινη.


και ποιο θα μπει στη θέση του??

----------


## STRATHGOS

> και ποιο θα μπει στη θέση του??


 Μαλλον θα ειναι η το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ η ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ . .

----------


## opelmanos

> Θα επιστρέψει στην γραμμή πειραι-χιο-μυτηλινη.


Παιδιά επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάτι επίσημο και σίγουρο θα έλεγα  καλύτερα να περιμένουμε και να αφοσιωθούμε στην επισκευή και τις εργασιές οπου θα πραγματοποιηθούν στον Θεόφιλο.Όσον αφορα τα δρομολόγιο Θα έρθει η ώρα που θα ανακοινωθεί επίσημα και αυτό οπότε λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Μετά από 2 χρόνια από την τελευταία του ετήσια ο Μπάρμπας ξαναπέρασε τα φανάρια του Ν.Μ.Δ προκειμένου να γεμίσει τις μπαταρίες του και όχι σαν τραυματίας. Αφιερώνεται σε όλα τα παιδιά που συναντηθήκαμε(Στέφανος , Κώστας ,Μανώλης)και περάσαμε ένα ευχάριστο μεσημέρι βλέποντας τον Μπάρμπα δίπλα μας .Αφιερώνεται επίσης και στον Giovanaunt που γιόρταζε.*
> 
> Y.Γ Ισχύει τελικά οτί μετά την ξεκούραση ο Μπάρμπας θα επιστέψει στα κανονικά του δρομολόγια(ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ)?


 
Να εισαι καλα ρε Μανο...
Πανεμορφη η ανταποκριση σου....!!!!

Πρεπει να περασατε τελεια...!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

εγώ λέω ότι θα μπεί στη γραμμή Αλεξανδρούπολη-Σαμοθράκη :Wink: 

ας μην παρασυρόμαστε απο φήμες δεν υπάρχει για την ώρα λόγος επαναδρομολόγησης του Π-Χ-Μ το πλοίο πάει πολύ καλά στη γραμμή του.ο μόνος λόγος να συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν για να εκμεταλευτεί η εταιρεία το γκαράζ του αλλά δυστυχώς ξέρουμε πως σε αυτό το κομμάτι δεν τα πάει καλά,χωριά ότι ο κόσμος είναι φανατικός του Μυτιληνη στη γραμμή...

----------


## Speedkiller

Mία ακόμα της ίδιας σειράς για τα παιδιά...Στεφανε κατάλαβες εσύ! :Smile:  :Razz: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72743

----------


## nikosnasia

¨Ενα video αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, από μια άφιξη του στην Μυτιλήνη στις 10-10-2007 και το ρεμέτζο του με τον καπτα Σιδερή στην γέφυρα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQmQdIAF6y0

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Εγραψες παλι...να'σαι καλα.*

----------


## Giovanaut

Κωστας και Νικος, απιθανοι και οι δυο σας...!!!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Σύμφωνα με τους σχεδιασμους της εταιριας ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα πάρει τα δρομολόγια του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ προσωρινά και για όσες εβδομάδες κάνει την ετήσιά του ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ. Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα πάρει τα δρομολόγια του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ από Λαύριο. Αυτό το ανακάτεμα θα γίνει επειδή ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ δεν χωράει με τίποτα στον Αη Στράτη. ¶ρα μόνο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝάκι μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ. Το αργότερο μέχρι 20 Μαρτίου θα έχουν τελειώσει οι ετήσιες των ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ και θα έχει επιστρέψει το κάθε βαπόρι στο πόστο του (ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στο Λαύριο, ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στον βασικό κορμό και ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στη άγονη του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου).

----------


## stratoscy

> Σύμφωνα με τους σχεδιασμους της εταιριας ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα πάρει τα δρομολόγια του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ προσωρινά και για όσες εβδομάδες κάνει την ετήσιά του ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ. Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα πάρει τα δρομολόγια του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ από Λαύριο. *Αυτό το ανακάτεμα θα γίνει επειδή ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ δεν χωράει με τίποτα στον Αη Στράτη*. ¶ρα μόνο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝάκι μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ. Το αργότερο μέχρι 20 Μαρτίου θα έχουν τελειώσει οι ετήσιες των ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ και θα έχει επιστρέψει το κάθε βαπόρι στο πόστο του (ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ στο Λαύριο, ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στον βασικό κορμό και ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στη άγονη του Βορειοανατολικού Αιγαίου).


Δηλαδή η Νελ κάνει δρομολόγιο στον ¶η Στράτη με τ Ταξιάρχης?

----------


## stratoscy

> ¨Ενα video αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, από μια άφιξη του στην Μυτιλήνη στις 10-10-2007 και το ρεμέτζο του με τον καπτα Σιδερή στην γέφυρα.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQmQdIAF6y0


Το βίντεο είναι τέλειο.Έγραψες.

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτό το ανακάτεμα θα γίνει επειδή ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ δεν χωράει με τίποτα στον Αη Στράτη..


Kι όμως φίλε μου πίστεψε με χωράει!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Αν και off topic...

Να τονισουμε εδω, οτι τα ποσταλια δεν μπαινουν μεσα στο λιμανι του Αγιου Ευστρατιου, αλλα δενουν απο την εξωτερικη πλευρα του ντοκου, στην ανοιχτη θαλασσα....
O ντοκος ειναι αρκετα στενος και οι καιρικες συνθηκες μπορουν να γινουν πολυ επικινδυνες και ειδικα για ενα βαπορι με τετοιο χαβαλε και μεγεθος, σαν τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ...

Οπως φαινεται και στη φωτο..!!!
123.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Γιάννη ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία που ανέβασες του λιμανιου του Αγ Ευστρατλιου .Ο Θεόφιλος μπορεί να δέσει σε αυτό το λιμάνι αλλά με δυσκολία σίγουρα και με την μία φυσικά μπουκαπόρτα.Πρέπει όμως και οι καιρικές συνθήκες να το επιτρέπουν και θέλει τέχνη και επιδέξιους χειρισμούς για να τα καταφέρει.

----------


## Melis7

Όντως, είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο..... Λίγο να φυσήξει μπορεί να το πετάξει το πλοίο..... Ακόμα ένα παράδειγμα στο γιατί έχουμε τους καλύτερους καπετάνιους....... Δείτε τι μέσα και τι συνθήκες έχουν και θα καταλάβετε.... αν και οι περισσότεροι πιστεύω ότι ξέρετε.... (σόρρυ που βγήκαμε εκτός θέματος, από δω και πέρα επανερχόμαστε και πάλι στο Θεόφιλο)

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ειναι επικινδυνο ναι συμφωνω αλλα σορρυ για το μυτιληνη δεν ειναι?η θα δενει καπου αλλου?

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Γιάννη ο Giovanaunt εξήγησε οτί σε αυτόν τον ντόκο δένουν όλα τα ποστάλια.Για το Μυτιλήνη φυσικά δεν είναι τόσο επικίνδυνο διότι είναι ποιό μικρό και μαντζέβελο με ποιο μικρό χαβαλέ και ποιό εύκολο όσον αφορά τους χειρισμούς.

----------


## Giovanaut

> ειναι επικινδυνο ναι συμφωνω αλλα σορρυ για το μυτιληνη δεν ειναι?η θα δενει καπου αλλου?


Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ δεν ειναι τοσο ψηλο και πλατυ και μπορει να εληχθει ευκολοτερα με καιρο, που σχεδον παντα εχει....

Θα θεωρουσα σχεδον εγκληματικο να στειλεις εκει τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ, εδω στη Μυρινα και καμια φορα δεν καταφερνει να πιασει, ποσο μαλλον σε ανοιχτη θαλασσα...!!!!!

----------


## naftopoulo

DSC00798.JPG
DSC00801.JPG
DSC00806.JPG
DSC00810.JPG
DSC00822.JPG
 :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> DSC00798.JPG


Να εισαι καλα φιλε....
Ευχαριστουμε για μια πραγματικα πολυ σπανια και ομορφη ανταποκριση, απο ενα λιμανι στο οποιο το πληρωμα κανει θαυματα..!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> DSC00798.JPG
> DSC00801.JPG
> DSC00806.JPG
> DSC00810.JPG
> DSC00822.JPG


Ευχαριστούμε για τα ντοκουμέντα αυτά. Εγώ τα αναζητούσα γιατί είναι γεγονός ότι το nautilia δεν έχει πολλές και συχνές ανταποκρίσεις απ΄αυτά τα αγαπημένα νησιά (Σάμο-Ικαριά). Νάσαι καλά.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Πολυ ομορφες naftopoulo..Να και κατι αλλο, απο ενα διαφορετικο νησι :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Για σένα Theofilos-ship μετά την καταιγίδα τον Φεβρουάριο του 2001.
Pict2001105.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Νικο δικια σου...Σ'ευχαριστω

*100_2240.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ό Μπάρμπας σε μια καλοκαιρινή του άφιξη από Θεσσαλονίκη .Αφιερωμένη σε douzoune  Giovanaunt ,theofilos-ship Speedkiller
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73394

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ό Μπάρμπας σε μια καλοκαιρινή του άφιξη από Θεσσαλονίκη .Αφιερωμένη σε douzoune Giovanaunt ,theofilos-ship Speedkiller


Ο Μανος μαλλον αυτες τις μερες εχει πολλα κεφια..!!!!
Να εισαι καλα..!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Αφού σου άρεσε πάρε και έναν λευκό να κάνεις το κέφι σου 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73396

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Ωραιος ο Μανος...thanx* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## opelmanos

Να τος και ο άλλος ξάγρυπνος!!!Που σαι ρε Μανώλη?Αυπνίες έχεις και εσύ?

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Ο Θεοφιλος μας ταξιδευει ακομη...Το Ouzoud ομως πρων Φαιδρα μας,παει γι'αλλη ροτα.ΙΝΔΙΑ! Κριμα.....:cry:*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Ο Θεοφιλος μας ταξιδευει ακομη...Το Ouzoud ομως πρων Φαιδρα μας,παει γι'αλλη ροτα.ΙΝΔΙΑ! Κριμα.....:cry:*


Για αυτό που ακέφτομαι μην μου πείς ότι πάει για διάλυση :Confused:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Ε...λιγο*!!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτή είναι πραγματικά άσχημη είδηση. Δεν θα μείνει σε λίγο κανένα απ τα αγαπημένα.

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά δεν θέλω να με πάρετε με τις πέτρες γι'αυτό που θα πω και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα συμφωνήσετε μαζί μου, όταν έρθει η κακιά η ώρα και για τον Θεόφιλο να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια για να το σωσουμε.Δυστιχώς όσο και να μην το θέλουμε, το πλοίο έχει το πολύ ακόμα 2 χρόνια ζωής μπροστά του και δεν θα αργήσει να μας αποχαιρετίσει.Θα είναι ένα μεγάλο στοίχημα να σωθεί  :Sad: Κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει προκειμένου να βρεθεί νια λύση και να γίνει πλωτό μουσείο.Ας γίνει μια προσπάθεια όπως το Γεώργιος Εξπρές και ότι βγεί .Δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτα!!Απλά να κινηθούμε έγκαιρα όταν ακούσουμε κάτι!

----------


## stratoscy

> Παιδιά δεν θέλω να με πάρετε με τις πέτρες γι'αυτό που θα πω και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα συμφωνήσετε μαζί μου, όταν έρθει η κακιά η ώρα και για τον Θεόφιλο να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια για να το σωσουμε.Δυστιχώς όσο και να μην το θέλουμε, το πλοίο έχει το πολύ ακόμα 2 χρόνια ζωής μπροστά του και δεν θα αργήσει να μας αποχαιρετίσει.Θα είναι ένα μεγάλο στοίχημα να σωθεί Κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει προκειμένου να βρεθεί νια λύση και να γίνει πλωτό μουσείο.Ας γίνει μια προσπάθεια όπως το Γεώργιος Εξπρές και ότι βγεί .Δεν έχουμε να χάσουμε τίποτα!!Απλά να κινηθούμε έγκαιρα όταν ακούσουμε κάτι!


Μακάρι να γινόταν για όλα τα πλοία αυτό το πράγμα.Θα κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να σώσουμε το Θεόφιλο.(Ίσως ένα γρουπάκι στο φεϊς μπουκ? :Confused: )  :Razz:

----------


## nikosnasia

Χωρίς να θέλω να απογοητεύσω κανένα δυστυχώς καμιά τέτοια προσπάθεια δεν πέτυχε. Θυμίζω Sappho, Express Olympia, Georgios Express κλπ κλπ.
Σε λίγα , ίσως πολύ λίγα χρόνια κανένα όμορφο σκαρί δεν θα οργώνει το Αιγαίο μας.
Ιδού μια 'πρόταση' του 2001 για το ΣΑΠΦΩ.
Sappho efimerida.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> το πλοίο έχει το πολύ ακόμα 2 χρόνια ζωής μπροστά του και δεν θα αργήσει να μας αποχαιρετίσει.




Αυτό ρε Μάνο από που προκύπτει?

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ολα σχετικα ειναι, αλλωστε στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε.Και οσο για τα πλωτα μουσεια  μακαρι αλλα δεν...ζουμε και σε εποχες κρισης υποτιθετε.Οποτε χυτιριο και καλοριφερ.Ολοι κανουμε τον κυκλο μας στην ζωη:|

----------


## Giovanaut

Η αληθεια ειναι πως πολλα θα θελαμε να κανουμε αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε....

Το σκεφτομουν κι εγω αυτο για το ΣΑΠΦΩ και δεν ηξερα οτι ειχε παιχτει τετοια προταση...!!!!

Αφου δεν σωθηκε η μια και μοναδικη ΒΑΣΙΛΟΜΗΤΩΡ, το απιαστο αστερι, αστα να πανε...!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ - Στην Μυτιληνη...*
*Για ολους τους φιλους του θεματος...!*
*PC191715.JPG*

----------


## naftopoulo

Σας παραθέτω άλλες 5 φωτογραφίες απο άφιξη του, στο νησί μας!

DSC00807.JPG

DSC00815.JPG

DSC00816.JPG

DSC008061.jpg

DSC00820.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

Κεφια αποψε..Ενας Θεοφιλος το 2003 οταν ημουνα φανταρος .Αντι για αγιμα,ετρεχα για φωτογραφιες.Ακομη μου ερχετε η κορνα σε τονο Φα.Για τον φιλο ΝικοΝασια,Στεφανο,Μανο,Κωστα,Γιαννη και ολο το Νελιτικο team.

100_2271.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Κεφια αποψε..Ενας Θεοφιλος το 2003 οταν ημουνα φανταρος .Αντι για αγιμα,ετρεχα για φωτογραφιες.Ακομη μου ερχετε η κορνα σε τονο Φα.Για τον φιλο ΝικοΝασια,Στεφανο,Μανο,Κωστα,Γιαννη και ολο το Νελιτικο team.


Ετσι ειναι Μανο, η τρελα μας ειναι απαλευτη...!!!!
Να εισαι καλα.... Καληνυχτα απο Βορεια...!!!

Μας ελειψε..!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Κεφια αποψε..Ενας Θεοφιλος το 2003 οταν ημουνα φανταρος .Αντι για αγιμα,ετρεχα για φωτογραφιες.Ακομη μου ερχετε η κορνα σε τονο Φα.Για τον φιλο ΝικοΝασια,Στεφανο,Μανο,Κωστα,Γιαννη και ολο το Νελιτικο team.
> 
> 100_2271.jpg


Φίλε FEDRA-SHIP ωραία φωτό την τελευταία του χρονιά με τα original συνιάλα .Το 2004 δεν θέλω ούτε ζωγραφιστό να το σκέφτομαι!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ πριν απο λιγο με κατευθυνση το Περαμα...*

P1270152.JPG

----------


## gpap2006

Ανέβηκε πλέον στη δεξαμενή Περάματος για το μπανάκι του. Ξεκινά την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ πριν απο λιγο με κατευθυνση το Περαμα...*


 
Ωραιος ο Φωτης...!!!!




> Ανέβηκε πλέον στη δεξαμενή Περάματος για το μπανάκι του. Ξεκινά την επόμενη εβδομάδα.


Τι εννοεις φιλε, με το ξεκιναει...???

----------


## opelmanos

> Ωραιος ο Φωτης...!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Τι εννοεις φιλε, με το ξεκιναει...???


 Δρομολόγια οτί ξεκινάει ενοοεί Γιάννη

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δρομολόγια οτί ξεκινάει ενοοεί Γιάννη


Σιγα μην ξεκινησει δυο μερες μετα την δεξαμενη...
Συμβανει πολυ συχνα αυτο...???

----------


## ορφεας

Όντος θα κατέβει στις 29/1/2010.

----------


## gnikles

> Σιγα μην ξεκινησει δυο μερες μετα την δεξαμενη...
> Συμβανει πολυ συχνα αυτο...???


 ΟΝΤΩΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Σιγα μην ξεκινησει δυο μερες μετα την δεξαμενη...
> Συμβανει πολυ συχνα αυτο...???


Έχει ξανασυμβεί το καλοκαίρι του 2004 να βγεί για 2 μόνο μέρες στα μέσα Ιουλίου για δεξαμενισμό και χωρίς πολλά πολλά ξανα έπεσε και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια . Τοτε βέβαια τα πλοία της Νελ δεν θυμόντουσαν κάν τι σημαίνει επισκευη.

----------


## Giovanaut

> .......μέσα Ιουλίου.....


Αυτο τα λεει ολα...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Αυτο τα λεει ολα...!!!!


Εκείνο τον καιρό όλες οι συντηρήσεις γινόντουσαν στα λιμάνια.Τα πλοία της Νελ απο το 2003 ως το 2005 δεν είχαν δέσει καθόλου για επισκευή΄.Μόνο δεξαμενή δυο μέρες και μετά στα δρομολόγια τους.Ασε...

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Και μια μικρη γευση...

*100_2286.jpg

100_2295.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *Και μια μικρη γευση...*
> 
> 100_2286.jpg
> 
> 100_2295.jpg


 Σε ευχαριστούμε Μάνο για τις φωτοφραφίες πρόσεχε όμως την νύχτα που πηγαίνεις εκεί τα σκυλιά που υπάρχουν.

----------


## Νaval22

> Σε ευχαριστούμε Μάνο για τις φωτοφραφίες πρόσεχε όμως την νύχτα που πηγαίνεις εκεί τα σκυλιά που υπάρχουν.


κάτι ξέρεις εσυ :Wink:  :Razz:  μέρα και νύχτα θα έλεγα

----------


## Giovanaut

Ολα τα λεφτα αγορι μου...!!!!
Να εισαι  καλα...!!!!

Σαν να ειμαστε κι εμεις..!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Περιμένω ημερήσιες. 
Μια νυχτερινή εν πλω με την πανσέληνο της 7ης Ιουνίου 2009.
DSCN3263.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Περιμένω ημερήσιες. 
> Μια νυχτερινή εν πλω με την πανσέληνο της 7ης Ιουνίου 2009.
> DSCN3263.JPG


Παντα με κατι ιδιαιτερο η ανταποκριση Νικου-Νασιας απο το νησι...!!!!!!
Ολα τα λεφτα.. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε theofilos - ship να βοηθήσω λίγο και εγώ στις φωτογραφίες του Θεόφιλου.
P1270112.jpg

γεία σου ρε Θεόφιλε..

----------


## Speedkiller

Να σαι καλά Γιώργο! :Wink: O καιρός δε βοηθούσε πάντως!Απορώ πως καταφέρατε και τις βγάλατε τόσο καθαρές!

----------


## giorgos....

είμασταν τυχεροί γιατί εκείνη την ώρα δεν έβρεχε και το παλέψαμε.. το πρόβλημα ήταν το κρύο.. άστα να πάνε..

----------


## opelmanos

*Ένας νυκτερινός Θεόφιλος στη Θεσσαλονίκη*
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74819*
*Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φανατικούς οπαδούς του !!*
*Κολλημένος με τον Τεο!!!*

----------


## Νaval22

όποιος μπεί στον θεόφιλο πρώτος κερδίζει μια plasma tv
αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos που του αρέσει να βλέπει το βαπόρι LG :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> όποιος μπεί στον θεόφιλο πρώτος κερδίζει μια plasma tv
> αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos που του αρέσει να βλέπει το βαπόρι LG


Κριμα που δεν καπνιζει...Οσο για σενα Γιωργο(19 τελειες.....) δεν βοηθας εσυ' αλλα η μηχανη σου! :Wink:  Αφου στο ειπα οτι εγω την κερδισα απο απορυπαντικο.αχαχαχα

----------


## opelmanos

> όποιος μπεί στον θεόφιλο πρώτος κερδίζει μια plasma tv
> αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos που του αρέσει να βλέπει το βαπόρι LG


Ποιός σου είπε οτί μου αρέσει Στέφανε? Χίλιες φορές να το έβλεπα με τα συνιάλα της Σάος ! :Cool:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ποιός θα πάει να το βγάλει φώτο φρεσκοβαμμένο????? :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

> Ποιός θα πάει να το βγάλει φώτο φρεσκοβαμμένο?????


Θα δούμε!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:   Ε δύο είναι οι υποψήφιοι....

----------


## nikosnasia

Αντε πότε θα ανεβάσετε καμμιά φωτό απ΄τη δεξαμενή τώρα δεν κάνει κρύο.
Να μια από διαφορετική γωνία του 2006. Εν πλώ.
DSCN1633.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΝΙΚΟΝΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ. ΤΟ 2009!

*100_0287.jpg

----------


## Psarianos

Απ' ότι βλέπω στήν φωτογραφία,επιχειρούν(2 εργάτες με την ηλεκτροκόλληση)στο σημείο που είχε ιδιαίτερα τετ α τετ με τις ξέρες στίς Οινούσσες.Γνωρίζετε μήπως το γιατί?(μιάς και ήσασταν παρόν)

----------


## nikosnasia

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Psarianos

> * ΤΟ 2009!*


'Εχω κάνει λάθος,νομίζοντας οτι η φωτογραφία είναι του τωρινού δεξαμενισμού,οπότε λάθος το παραπάνω μήνυμα :Surprised: ops:

----------


## diagoras

Σημερα καπου αναμεσα και στα αλλα τσουπ και ο ΤΕΟ

----------


## opelmanos

Στο Ν.Μ.Δ είναι ?

----------


## diagoras

Ναι...σημερα

----------


## ορφεας

Ναι εκεί είναι.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ναι...σημερα


 Με μπέρδεψες που έγραψες στο λίνκ Πειραιάς γι'αυτό ρώτησα ευχαριστώ

----------


## opelmanos

Σύμφωνα με το ΑΙς ο Γερμανός σήμερα πραγματοποίησε δοκιμαστικό πλού στον Σαρωνικό και τώρα βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένος στο Πειραιά δίπλα στο Νταλιάνα.Περιμένουμε νυκτερινές φωτό!!Νελίτες σπεύσατε

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Σύμφωνα με το ΑΙς ο Γερμανός σήμερα πραγματοποίησε δοκιμαστικό πλού στον Σαρωνικό και τώρα βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένος στο Πειραιά δίπλα στο Νταλιάνα.Περιμένουμε νυκτερινές φωτό!!Νελίτες σπεύσατε


Ακομη στο Νταλιανα εισαι ?? παλι κοβει βολτες....

----------


## opelmanos

Τώρα τον βλέπω και πάλι στο Ν.Μ.Δ.Γιατί όμως πήγε πάλι εκεί και μάλιστα εκτός ντόκου :Confused:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟFILOS στη λημνο του 2003

2877.jpg

Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## opelmanos

> ΤΗΕΟFILOS στη λημνο του 2003
> 
> 2877.jpg
> 
> Για τους πολλους φιλους του πλοιου


AN ήταν στις 20/12/2003 αυτή η προσέγγιση τότε δούλευα και εγώ μέσα.Λόγω απαγορευτικού γίναν κάτι ανακατατάξεις στα δρομολόγια μια εβδομάδα ήμασταν πάνω κάτω και αντί για διανυκτέρευση  στην Μυτιλήνη ανεβήκαμε Θεσσαλονική στο δρομολόγιο του Μυτηλήνη γυρίσαμε μετά Μυτιλήνη και διανυκτερεύσαμε.Απίστευτα ταξίδια

----------


## Nikos_V

> ¨Ενα video αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου, από μια άφιξη του στην Μυτιλήνη στις 10-10-2007 και το ρεμέτζο του με τον καπτα Σιδερή στην γέφυρα.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQmQdIAF6y0


Νικο σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το βιντεο.Μονο τις εντολες του cpt Σιδερη να ακουω.....και μετα γυρισες την καμερα στην βαρδιολα..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> AN ήταν στις 20/12/2003 αυτή η προσέγγιση τότε δούλευα και εγώ μέσα.Λόγω απαγορευτικού γίναν κάτι ανακατατάξεις στα δρομολόγια μια εβδομάδα ήμασταν πάνω κάτω και αντί για διανυκτέρευση στην Μυτιλήνη ανεβήκαμε Θεσσαλονική στο δρομολόγιο του Μυτηλήνη γυρίσαμε μετά Μυτιλήνη και διανυκτερεύσαμε.Απίστευτα ταξίδια


Τα Καλοκαιρια ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ανεβαινε καθε Σαβ/κο στη Λημνο για Θεσσαλονικη...!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η, μεγαλη, τρυπα που ανοιξε ο THEOFILOS στο λιμανι της χιου το καλοκαιρι του 1995

scan0048.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Τα Καλοκαιρια ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ανεβαινε καθε Σαβ/κο στη Λημνο για Θεσσαλονικη...!!!


 Το ξέρω ρε Γιάννη! Aπλα μεσ το Δεκέμβριο του 2003 έγινε αυτό που ανάφερα στο πόστ.Και ΄λέω μήπως είναι από εκείνη την ημέρα.
Και για να μην βγούμε off topic πότε θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του το πλοίο?

----------


## Speedkiller

Μπαίνωντας στο Νέο Μώλο μετά το δεξαμενισμό..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75375

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το ξέρω ρε Γιάννη! Aπλα μεσ το Δεκέμβριο του 2003 έγινε αυτό που ανάφερα στο πόστ.Και ΄λέω μήπως είναι από εκείνη την ημέρα.
> Και για να μην βγούμε off topic πότε θα ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του το πλοίο?


Ο BEN δεν εγραφε κατι για Δεκεμβριο....!!!!
Αλλα ΟΚ....!!!

Ξεκιναει Παρασκευη απο Καβαλα συμφωνα με τον προεδρο..!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

αν και δεν συνιθίζω να ανέβαζω φώτο.θα κάνω μια εξαίρεση για τον theo επειδή το αξίζει και είχαμε καιρό να το δούμε να πέρναει τον κόκκινο
THEOFILOS.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπραβο σε ολους για τις υπεροχες φωτο σας...!!!!

----------


## Melis7

> Η, μεγαλη, τρυπα που ανοιξε ο THEOFILOS στο λιμανι της χιου το καλοκαιρι του 1995
> 
> scan0048.jpg


Πως γίνεται να είσαι παντού και πάντα?????? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Melis7

> αν και δεν συνιθίζω να ανέβαζω φώτο.θα κάνω μια εξαίρεση για τον theo επειδή το αξίζει και είχαμε καιρό να το δούμε να πέρναει τον κόκκινο
> THEOFILOS.jpg


Αργείς...... αλλά ανεβάζεις!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> αν και δεν συνιθίζω να ανέβαζω φώτο.θα κάνω μια εξαίρεση για τον theo επειδή το αξίζει και είχαμε καιρό να το δούμε να πέρναει τον κόκκινο
> THEOFILOS.jpg


 ¶ντε να κοιμηθούμε τώρα .Αχ ρε Στέφανε τι μας κάνεις βραδιάτικο.!!

----------


## nikosnasia

1998 Εν πλω για Χίο.
Pict1998066.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> 1998 Εν πλω για Χίο.
> Pict1998066.jpg


¶λλος ξάγρυπνος από εδώ :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H θεα απο το αυθερετο ηταν παντα μοναδικη!Μπορουσες να κατσεις ωρες εκει πανω

----------


## Giovanaut

2006 Εν πλω για Λημνο...!!!

theo.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Καλλιτεχνικα αυθαιρετα αποψε...*

----------


## opelmanos

> 2006 Εν πλω για Λημνο...!!!
> 
> theo.jpg


Μια που το αυαθαίρετο έχει την τιμιτική του βάζω  και εγώ μια από την άφιξη στην Λήμνο.Ιωάννη δική σου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75402

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Και  απο Πειραια το 2000 

*100_2357.jpg

100_2360.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> αν και δεν συνιθίζω να ανέβαζω φώτο.θα κάνω μια εξαίρεση για τον theo επειδή το αξίζει και είχαμε καιρό να το δούμε να πέρναει τον κόκκινο
> THEOFILOS.jpg


Τον πρόλαβες βλέπω ε? :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> *Και απο Πειραια το 2000* 
> 
> 100_2357.jpg
> 
> 100_2360.jpg


Ti ωραία χρονιά που ήταν τότε :Sad:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μια που το αυαθαίρετο έχει την τιμιτική του βάζω και εγώ μια από την άφιξη στην Λήμνο.Ιωάννη δική σου
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75402


Να εισαι καλα Μανο, για την αφιερωση...!!!!

Και μια απο την Καβαλα, το βραδυ της γιορτης μου, δηλαδη την τελευταια φορα που τον ειδα πριν την ετησια...!!!!

Συχωρεστε με αν την εχω ανεβασει και παλι...!!!

theo.jpg

----------


## Melis7

> Να εισαι καλα Μανο, για την αφιερωση...!!!!
> 
> Και μια απο την Καβαλα, το βραδυ της γιορτης μου, δηλαδη την τελευταια φορα που τον ειδα πριν την ετησια...!!!!
> 
> Συχωρεστε με αν την εχω ανεβασει και παλι...!!!
> 
> theo.jpg


Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟFILOS στην λημνο του 2003


scan0028.jpg 


Για τον nikosnasia

----------


## nikosnasia

Γιαυτό σ΄ακολουθώ ben bruce όπου ποστάρεις γιατί ανεβάζεις αριστουργήματα. Είναι όμως άλλο καράβι στα λευκά. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στον πειραια πριν 15 χρονια, ακριβως,ηταν το πιο μεγαλο βαπορι που εδινε μεγαλο κυρος στη ΝΕΛ.

----------


## cpt babis

> ΤΗΕΟFILOS στην λημνο του 2003
> 
> 
> scan0028.jpg 
> 
> 
> Για τον nikosnasia


Πανεμορφη φωτο ΒΕΝ !!!!!
Απο τις καλυτερες που εχω δει του Θεοφιλου!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ -Εν πλω...*
*Για τον opelmanos κ ολους τους Νελιτες...*
PC311833.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Απίστευτη Φώτη ! Ζωγραφιά ο Θεόφιλος στο σκούρο του χειμώνα !

----------


## opelmanos

> *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ -Εν πλω...*
> *Για τον opelmanos κ ολους τους Νελιτες...*
> PC311833.JPG


 Αυτά είναι Φώτη!!Ναρκωτικό όμως είναι ο άτιμος ο Μπάρμπας!!Τύφλα να χουν οι γκόμενες  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS αναχωρηση απο την μυτιληνη του 1996

scan0033.jpg


Για τον nikosnasia

----------


## gpap2006

Φεύγει αύριο απευθείας για Καβάλα. Παρασκευή βράδυ ξεκινά δρομολόγια.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φεύγει αύριο απευθείας για Καβάλα. Παρασκευή βράδυ ξεκινά δρομολόγια.


Ωωω ναι...!!!!
Για αυτο οι εν Πειραιει, σπευσατε για τελευταιους αποχαιρετισμους...!!!!

----------


## Melis7

Πότε θα έρθεις και λίγο απ'τα μέρη μας???? Έχεις λείψει πολύ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι ΘΕΟΦΙΛΕ........

----------


## opelmanos

> Πότε θα έρθεις και λίγο απ'τα μέρη μας???? Έχεις λείψει πολύ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι ΘΕΟΦΙΛΕ........


Μα το πλοίο τόσες μέρες ήταν στο Ν.Μ.Δ φίλε Γιώργο !!Και μάλιστα τις προάλλες είχε μπεί και στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και είχε τρυφερές στιγμές με την Νταλιάνα :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ο Μπαρμπας που ολοι αγαπαμε, πριν λιγα λεπτα, πηρε την ανηφορα για Καβαλα...!!!
Καλα σου ταξιδια και καλα κουραγια στο πληρωμα σου, που τοσο εχει αναγκη...!!!!

Καλες καραβολατρικες επειρειες και συγκινησεις...!!!!
Ο Αγιος των θαλασσων παντα μαζι σου...!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Ο Μπαρμπας που ολοι αγαπαμε, πριν λιγα λεπτα, πηρε την ανηφορα για Καβαλα...!!!
> Καλα σου ταξιδια και καλα κουραγια στο πληρωμα σου, που τοσο εχει αναγκη...!!!!
> 
> Καλες καραβολατρικες επειρειες και συγκινησεις...!!!!
> Ο Αγιος των θαλασσων παντα μαζι σου...!!!


*Δικος σας..το νου σας ε?*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS στην μυτιληνη στις 9 νοεμβριου του 1996 ημερα της γιορτης των ταξιαρχων.

scan0062.jpg


Για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## φανούλα

Με το καλό να τον υποδεχτούν οι Βόρειοι που τον αγαπούν πολύ και τους έλειψε!!! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το βαπόρι και πάντα τέτοιες όμορφες φώτο όπως αυτές του ΒΕΝ να στολίζουν το θέμα του :Razz:  :Wink: !!!

----------


## opelmanos

Α ρε Θεοφιλάρα ραντεβού πρώτα ο Θεός την Δευτέρα στη Σαλόνικα!! Ο Γερμανός ξανάρχεται!!

----------


## Melis7

Μία μακρινή φώτο ενός μέρους του Θεόφιλος.... Μας κάλυπτε το Μπλου Σταρ και δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβα για άλλη λήψη. Συγνώμη παιδιά...... Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS ενα απο τα σαλονια που εχει κατα μηκος του διαδρομου του

5-2-2010 (35).jpg


Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Speedkiller

Περασμένα μεγαλεία....

----------


## giorgos....

δυστυχώς πληροφορήθηκα λίγο αργά για την αναχώρηση του Θεόφιλου απο τον Πειραιά και το μόνο που πρόλαβα είναι να τον φωτογραφήσω απο τη μαρίνα Αλίμου..

αφιερωμένες σε όλους όσους αγαπούν αυτό το πλοίο και σε όλο το nautilia.gr
P2040458.jpg
P2040464.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> δυστυχώς πληροφορήθηκα λίγο αργά για την αναχώρηση του Θεόφιλου απο τον Πειραιά και το μόνο που πρόλαβα είναι να τον φωτογραφήσω απο τη μαρίνα Αλίμου..
> 
> αφιερωμένες σε όλους όσους αγαπούν αυτό το πλοίο και σε όλο το nautilia.gr
> P2040458.jpg
> P2040464.jpg


*Για σου ρε Γιωργη με τα ωραια σου*

----------


## MYTILENE

> Νικο σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το βιντεο.Μονο τις εντολες του cpt Σιδερη να ακουω.....και μετα γυρισες την καμερα στην βαρδιολα.....


 Φοβερό βίντεο και ευχαριστώ και γώ προσωπικά.Καπτα Σιδέρης και ο υποσχόμενος καπτα Γιώργος Υποπλοίαρχος τώρα στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

F/B Θεόφιλος
Πειραιάς 7/5/09
Σε όλους τους λάτρες του πλοίου... :Very Happy: 

DSCN1956.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> F/B Θεόφιλος
> 
> Πειραιάς 7/5/09
> Σε όλους τους λάτρες του πλοίου... 
> DSCN1956.jpg


Οταν ο ΤΕΟ δεν ηταν ουτε τζοβενο για την αγονη.....!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε...!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Οταν ο ΤΕΟ δεν ηταν ουτε τζοβενο για την αγονη.....!!!!
> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε...!!!!


Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δε κατάλαβα τη θές να πείς!!!!!Απλά να σου πώ οτι είναι λίγες μέρες πρίν ξεκινήσει ταξίδια για την ¶γονη έτσι? :Wink: 
ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ....Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ Ο Λ Α :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ζόρια για το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΚΙ μας αυτή τη στιγμή στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης με τους ισχυρούς Νοτιάδες να κάνουνε δύσκολη τη ζωή του Καπτα Μανώλη Φραγκιαδάκη και του Καπτα Γιώργη του Κεντρίδη!!!!

----------


## mitilinios

> Ζόρια για το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΚΙ μας αυτή τη στιγμή στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης με τους ισχυρούς Νοτιάδες να κάνουνε δύσκολη τη ζωή του Καπτα Μανώλη Φραγκιαδάκη και του Καπτα Γιώργη του Κεντρίδη!!!!



Δεν μασάει η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ από ζόρια και νοτιάδες. :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Δεν μασάει η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ από ζόρια και νοτιάδες.


 Το ξέρω και το ζώ χρόνια τώρα!!!!ΨΥΧΑΡΑ Η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δε κατάλαβα τη θές να πείς!!!!!Απλά να σου πώ οτι είναι λίγες μέρες πρίν ξεκινήσει ταξίδια για την ¶γονη έτσι?
> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ....Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ Ο Λ Α


Το μονο που εννοουσα, καθαρα καλοπροαιρετα, ηταν οτι δεν ηξερε τι θα ειχε να αντιμετωπισει (δυσκολιες αγονης... :Razz: )...




> Ζόρια για το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΚΙ μας αυτή τη στιγμή στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης με τους ισχυρούς Νοτιάδες να κάνουνε δύσκολη τη ζωή του Καπτα Μανώλη Φραγκιαδάκη και του Καπτα Γιώργη του Κεντρίδη!!!!


Υπηρξε αλλαγη πλοιαρχου...???
Ο καπτα Γιωργος που πηγε...???

----------


## MYTILENE

> Το μονο που εννοουσα, καθαρα καλοπροαιρετα, ηταν οτι δεν ηξερε τι θα ειχε να αντιμετωπισει (δυσκολιες αγονης...)...
> 
> 
> 
> Υπηρξε αλλαγη πλοιαρχου...???
> Ο καπτα Γιωργος που πηγε...???


 _ΦΡΑΓΚΙΑΔΑΚΗΣ  _ ΣΤΟ *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ*Σ :Wink: 
_ΤΣΟΥΚΑΛΑΣ_       ΣΤΟ *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ* :Wink: 
_ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΗΣ_        ΣΤΟ *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ* :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> _ΦΡΑΓΚΙΑΔΑΚΗΣ_ ΣΤΟ *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ*Σ
> _ΤΣΟΥΚΑΛΑΣ_ ΣΤΟ *ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ*
> _ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΗΣ_ ΣΤΟ *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ*


Ολοι τους αξιοι....
Καλα τους ταξιδια...!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

Γιαννάκη κοίτα τι άλλο βρήκα.....
Ο ΤΕΟ φρεσκομπανιαρισμένος και λαμπερός αναχωρεί για το Βόρειο Αιγαίο!!!! Καλή αντάμωση να έχετε!!!! Πρόσω ημιταχώς...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Γιαννάκη κοίτα τι άλλο βρήκα.....
> Ο ΤΕΟ φρεσκομπανιαρισμένος και λαμπερός αναχωρεί για το Βόρειο Αιγαίο!!!! Καλή αντάμωση να έχετε!!!! Πρόσω ημιταχώς...!!!


Καλα αυτο πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει......!!!!!
Ξερεις ποσοι Νελιτες την ζηλευουν αυτη τη φωτο....????

Αυτο ειναι που λεμε σωστο timing.....!!!!

Ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω....!!!
Σε 8 ωριτσες τον υποδεχομαι..!!!

Και βλεπω να το πηγαινω σερι....!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> Καλα αυτο πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει......!!!!!
> Ξερεις ποσοι Νελιτες την ζηλευουν αυτη τη φωτο....????
> 
> Αυτο ειναι που λεμε σωστο timing.....!!!!
> 
> Ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω....!!!
> Σε 8 ωριτσες τον υποδεχομαι..!!!
> 
> Και βλεπω να το πηγαινω σερι....!!!


Όντως κι εγώ δεν περίμενα πως θα ήμουν μόνη μου εκεί.....
Να όμως που έγινε......!!!!!!
Αφού με χαιρέτησε ο ΤΕΟ με την όμορφη και βαριά σφυρίχτρα του (όπως αρμόζει άλλωστε σε ένα τέτοιο επιβλητικό βαπόρι), πήρε μαζί του τα χαιρετίσματά μου για όσους ήθελαν, αλλά δεν ήταν εκεί μαζί μου να τον δουν.....!!!!
ΤΗΕΟFILOS is coming Γιάννη :Very Happy:  :Wink: ...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Όντως κι εγώ δεν περίμενα πως θα ήμουν μόνη μου εκεί.....
> Να όμως που έγινε......!!!!!!
> Αφού με χαιρέτησε ο ΤΕΟ με την όμορφη και βαριά σφυρίχτρα του (όπως αρμόζει άλλωστε σε ένα τέτοιο επιβλητικό βαπόρι), πήρε μαζί του τα χαιρετίσματά μου για όσους ήθελαν, αλλά δεν ήταν εκεί μαζί μου να τον δουν.....!!!!
> ΤΗΕΟFILOS is coming Γιάννη...!!!


Αυριο θα σας στειλει τα χαιρετισματα του απο Θεσσαλονικη....!!!!!
Και πολυ συντομα και απο κοντα...()...!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μπραβο στην Φανουλα...μιας και δεν γνωριζαμε ωρα αναχωρησεις.Γιαννιο το νου σου.... :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Εν αναμονη και εμεις εδω!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έρχεται ο Θεόφιλος Σαλόνικα και Χιονίζει.. :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Έρχεται ο Θεόφιλος Σαλόνικα και Χιονίζει..


*Επιτελους η ΝΕΛ στα λευκα..(ανεκδοτο)
*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *Επιτελους η ΝΕΛ στα λευκα..(ανεκδοτο)
> *


Xaxaxaxa Nαι... Εντωμεταξύ μέχρι πριν από κάνα δύωρο έβρεχε ασταμάτητα..
Τώρα Χιονίζει... Πάει... Χάζεψε ο καιρός... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## theofilos-ship

*ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ GIOVANAUT ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΟΣΦΙΛΕ.

*100_2210_01manos.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Xρόνια Πολλά κι απο εμένα Γιάννη και περισσότερα από το τηλέφωνο..
Ο Θεόφιλος μετά την μεγάλη του Επιστροφή από το ατύχημά του..
Στο Λιμάνι της Νύφης Του Θερμαϊκού...

----------


## Giovanaut

Να ειστε καλα ρε παιδια....!!!!!
Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ....!!!!

Οι φωτος και οι ευχες σας ολα τα λεφτα...!!!!
Και σε 'σας τα καλυτερα....!!!

----------


## Melis7

> Γιαννάκη κοίτα τι άλλο βρήκα.....
> Ο ΤΕΟ φρεσκομπανιαρισμένος και λαμπερός αναχωρεί για το Βόρειο Αιγαίο!!!! Καλή αντάμωση να έχετε!!!! Πρόσω ημιταχώς...!!!


Μπράβο φανούλα γιατί πολύς κόσμος την έψαχνε αυτή τη φώτο.... Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.....

----------


## Giovanaut

Οπως σας ειχα πει, θα σας μεταφερω στη σημερινη, πρωτη αφιξη του ΤΕΟ, μετα την επισκευη του, στη Θεσσαλονικη...
Ο Μπαρμπας μας βιαζονταν και ετσι δεν τον προλαβα απο τη μπουκα, αλλα στη μανουβρα...!!!
Μετα απο μια καλη συντηρηση στον μηχανολογικο τομεα, αλλα και με αυξημενο πρωτοκολλο κατα 400 ατομα (γυρω στα 1300 εφτασε), ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ φρεσκοβαμμενος ξεπροβαλε...!!!

Για ολες τις ομορφες ψυχες και κυριως για οσους με θυμηθηκαν....!!!!

DSC02513.jpg
DSC02515.jpg
DSC02516.jpg
DSC02519.jpg
DSC02522.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Χρόνια πολλά φίλε!!!

Εδώ βγαίνει για δοκιμαστικό... :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76231

----------


## Giovanaut

> Χρόνια πολλά φίλε!!!
> 
> Εδώ βγαίνει για δοκιμαστικό...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76231


Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ κι εσενα ρε Κωτσο...!!!!
Να εισαι παντα καλα...!!!!

Τετοια θεα εχει το σπιτι σου.... :Wink: ???

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Οπως σας ειχα πει, θα σας μεταφερω στη σημερινη, πρωτη αφιξη του ΤΕΟ, μετα την επισκευη του, στη Θεσσαλονικη...
> Ο Μπαρμπας μας βιαζονταν και ετσι δεν τον προλαβα απο τη μπουκα, αλλα στη μανουβρα...!!!
> Μετα απο μια καλη συντηρηση στον μηχανολογικο τομεα, αλλα και με αυξημενο πρωτοκολλο κατα 400 ατομα (γυρω στα 1300 εφτασε), ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ φρεσκοβαμμενος ξεπροβαλε...!!!
> 
> Για ολες τις ομορφες ψυχες και κυριως για οσους με θυμηθηκαν....!!!!
> 
> DSC02513.jpg
> DSC02515.jpg
> DSC02516.jpg
> ...


Σιγά μην έχανες εσύ άφιξη του Θεόφιλου..
Ήμουν στο κέντρο και τον είδα να μπαίνει στο Λιμάνι εκείνη την ώρα..
Είπα να σε πάρω τηλέφωνο, αλλά έκανε τόσο κρύο και τελικά το άφησα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΑΡΓΑ *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  ΣΟΥ* *GIOVANAUT .
ΜΥΡΙΝΑ 1999.
*Pict1999072.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΕΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΑΡΓΑ *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΟΥ* *GIOVANAUT .*
> *ΜΥΡΙΝΑ 1999.*


Ε τωρα ηρθες κι εσυ και με αποτελειωσες.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink: 
Παιδακι ετρεχα στους ντοκους τοτε....!!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο και να χαιρεσαι την υπεροχη οικογενεια σου.....!!!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Γιαννιος...Νικος...κοτσος(Κωστης) Απλα υπεροχες.* :Wink: *H** φωτο για τον φιλο μας Στεφανο καλη θητεια φιλε....

*100_0525.jpg

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η πρώτη μέρα αγωνίας πέρασε για τον Στέφανο και να έχει αρχίσει ο εγκλιματισμός στα νέα δεδομένα. Καλή θητεία κι από εμένα, χωρίς φωτογραφία για να σου την αφιερώσω στην πρώτη άδεια.

----------


## douzoune

και ενώ βρισκόμουνα στην δουλειά ξαφνικά βλέπω τον ΤΕΟ να κατεβαίνει...
Έβγαλα αμέσως το κινητό...γι αυτό και η χαμηλή ποιότητα...
Για τον opelmanos που ήταν onboard!!!
Από την Παναγιούδα η φωτό...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76337

----------


## opelmanos

> και ενώ βρισκόμουνα στην δουλειά ξαφνικά βλέπω τον ΤΕΟ να κατεβαίνει...
> Έβγαλα αμέσως το κινητό...γι αυτό και η χαμηλή ποιότητα...
> Για τον opelmanos που ήταν onboard!!!
> Από την Παναγιούδα η φωτό...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76337


* Α ρε φίλε στο εκικοδρόμιο ήμουν εκείνη την ώρα!!* 
*Να σαι καλά για την αφιέρωση!!*
*Να πώ και δυό λόγια για το πλοίο μιας που το ταξίδεψα χτές:Σε γενικές γραμμές από μέσα το πλοίο ήταν καθαρό σε σχέση με την τελευταία φορά που το ταξίδεψα πρίν τα Χριστούγεννα και δεν έγινε καμία απολύτως διαμόρφωση.*

*Ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα που παρατήρησα  οτί ίσως είναι και το μοναδικό πλοίο στο αιγαίο που έχει καπνιστήριο και αυτό βρίσκεται δίπλα στο σαλόνι Ακρόπολις και έτσι δεν ξεπαγιάζουν στο κρύο και αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που θέλουν να βγάλουν τους νταλκάδες τους.*
*Αναγκάστικα βέβαια και έκανα μια παρατήρηση σε μία κοπελιά (ξένη ) η οποία κάπνιζε στο μεσαίο σαλονάκι με τις αημένιες καρέκλες αν και δεν είχε κόσμο στην γωνία που ήταν το μπουγέλο και προφανώς δεν ήξερε οτί υπάρχει ο χώρος και αποφάσισε να παρανομήσειops:*
*Εντάξει χωρίς πολλά πολλά το κατάλαβε και πήγε μπροστά.*
*Πάμε και στα εξωτερικά τώρα :*
*Όπως μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε το ελικοδρόμιο και η τσιμινιέρα είναι φρεσκοβαμμένα* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76376
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76377

----------


## opelmanos

*Βέβαια υπάρχουν και καταστρώματα τα οποία δεν προλάβαν να συνιαριστούν κατα την διάρκεια της επισκευής και χρειάζονται αρκετή δουλειά ακόμη ωστε να συνιαριστεί εντελώς.*
*Απ ότι μου είπαν ποιό πολύ δώσαν βάση να συντηρηθούν τα σωστικά μέσα του πλοίου(πυροσβεστήρες,βαρελάκια,σωσίβιες λέμβους κ.τ.λ)παρά το πλοίο.(Απολύτως σωστό).Τα τριψίματα και τα βαψίματα τα αφήσαν τελευταία αφού για 25 μέρες σερύ δουλέυαν απο τις 8 μέχρι της 6.Ούτε θέρμανση αλλά και ούτε νερό ζεστό να πλυθούν δεν είχαν όσοι μέναν μέσα στο πλοίο όλες αυτές τις μέρες της επισκευής εφόσον οι μηχανές είχαν λυθεί και δεν δουλεύαν.Πολύ παλούκι φάγαν !*

----------


## opelmanos

Κάτι όμως πρέπει να του κάναν στην επισκευή γιατί με το που έβαλε μπρός τις μηχανές και μέχει να ζεσταθεί έβγαζε καπνούς ακόμα από τα ρουθούνια του και θύμιζε πολύ το Μυρτιδιώτισσα,και σε μια φάση ακολούθησε και έντονος σπινθυρισμός,  :Cool: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76383

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76384
*Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα του ταξιδιού και το ταξίδι ήταν αρκετά υποτονικα και αφάνταστη ταλαιπωρία(15 ώρες) αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο.Δεν το ταξιδεύω και κάθε μέρα.Την περισσότερη ώρα την πέρασα στο μπάρ παρέα με έναν παλιό μου συνάδελφο τον Κώστα και έτσι πέρασε ποιό ευχάριστα η ώρα μου.*
*Πάντως παιδιά εγώ ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω οτί ο Θεόφιλος κάνει άγονη όταν δούλευα στον Ταξιάρχη που κάναμε για ένα διάστημα αυτή την γραμμή το 2006 έλεγα :Να έκανε και ο Τεό αυτή την γραμμή και να δουλέυαμε μέσα και όλοι με΄έλεγαν τρελλό .Τελικά όλα γίνονται.*
*Αντε και του χρόνου να κάνει την άγονη Αλεξανδρούπολη -Ρόδο*  :Very Happy:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> *Βέβαια υπάρχουν και καταστρώματα τα οποία δεν προλάβαν να συνιαριστούν κατα την διάρκεια της επισκευής και χρειάζονται αρκετή δουλειά ακόμη ωστε να συνιαριστεί εντελώς.*
> *Απ ότι μου είπαν ποιό πολύ δώσαν βάση να συντηρηθούν τα σωστικά μέσα του πλοίου(πυροσβεστήρες,βαρελάκια,σωσίβιες λέμβους κ.τ.λ)παρά το πλοίο.(Απολύτως σωστό).Τα τριψίματα και τα βαψίματα τα αφήσαν τελευταία αφού για 25 μέρες σερύ δουλέυαν απο τις 8 μέχρι της 6.Ούτε θέρμανση αλλά και ούτε νερό ζεστό να πλυθούν δεν είχαν όσοι μέναν μέσα στο πλοίο όλες αυτές τις μέρες της επισκευής εφόσον οι μηχανές είχαν λυθεί και δεν δουλεύαν.Πολύ παλούκι φάγαν !*


συμφωνω μαζι σου μανο.......το βαπορι χρειαζοταν και χρειαζεται ακομα αρκετο συμαζεμα.....

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Καλημερα.Μια τσιμινιερα για τον cpt Μπαμπη.Χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου

*100_0568.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο!!!
Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!!

----------


## Melis7

> Οπως σας ειχα πει, θα σας μεταφερω στη σημερινη, πρωτη αφιξη του ΤΕΟ, μετα την επισκευη του, στη Θεσσαλονικη...
> Ο Μπαρμπας μας βιαζονταν και ετσι δεν τον προλαβα απο τη μπουκα, αλλα στη μανουβρα...!!!
> Μετα απο μια καλη συντηρηση στον μηχανολογικο τομεα, αλλα και με αυξημενο πρωτοκολλο κατα 400 ατομα (γυρω στα 1300 εφτασε), ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ φρεσκοβαμμενος ξεπροβαλε...!!!
> 
> Για ολες τις ομορφες ψυχες και κυριως για οσους με θυμηθηκαν....!!!!
> 
> DSC02513.jpg
> DSC02515.jpg
> DSC02516.jpg
> ...



Καταπληκτικό ρεπορτάζ και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ....

----------


## DimitrisT

6/2 ¶φιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF4244.jpg

DSCF4249.jpg

----------


## Melis7

> 6/2 ¶φιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
> DSCF4244.jpg
> 
> DSCF4249.jpg



Υπέροχες.....

----------


## konigi

Με προορισμό την Λήμνο στις 17 Δεκεμβριου 2009

----------


## douzoune

Ο αγαπημένος μας Μπάρμπας πριν από λίγο έφτασε στην Μυτιλήνη και με ένα super ρεμέντζο παρά τον βαρβάτο νοτιά που έμπαινε μέσα στο λιμάνι έδεσε με μεγάλη άνεση. Douzoune και Opelmanos ήταν εκεί....

Για τους Speedkiller, Theofilos-ship, MYTILENE, Apostolos, Giovanaut και όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες....
Φυσικά και στον φίλο opelmanos (Μάνο να ένας τρίποδας!!!  :Cool: :mrgreen: )

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76675
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76676

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Ο αγαπημένος μας Μπάρμπας πριν από λίγο έφτασε στην Μυτιλήνη και με ένα super ρεμέντζο παρά τον βαρβάτο νοτιά που έμπαινε μέσα στο λιμάνι έδεσε με μεγάλη άνεση. Douzoune και Opelmanos ήταν εκεί....
> 
> Για τους Speedkiller, Theofilos-ship, MYTILENE, Apostolos, Giovanaut και όλους τους ΝΕΛίτες....
> Φυσικά και στον φίλο opelmanos (Μάνο να ένας τρίποδας!!! :mrgreen: )
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76675
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76676


[IMG]file:///C:/Users/%CE%A3%CE%A4%CE%95%CE%9B%CE%99%CE%9F%CE%A3-%CE%99%CE%A9%CE%91%CE%9D%CE%9D%CE%91/Downloads/AbelTasman06.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Στέλιο προσπάθησε σε παρακαλώ πολύ να το ξαναγράψεις το πόστ γιατί κάτι γίνεται και δεν μπορούμε να το διαβάσουμε
Υ,Γ douzoune η ψηφιακή σου παρόλο που είναι παλιά κάνει θαύματα !!Με τη βοήθεια και του τρίποδα φυσικά

----------


## Giovanaut

Ενα χρονια πολλα και αν και αργα, μεσα απο την καρδια μου για τον cpt babis με ευχες για τα καλυτερα...

Καλη θητεια και υπομονη στον καλο μας φιλο Στεφανο...

Κι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση Δημητρη...!!!
Αληθεια, μηπως το opelακι εγινε τριποδας.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink: .....????

----------


## douzoune

> Υ,Γ douzoune η ψηφιακή σου παρόλο που είναι παλιά κάνει θαύματα !!Με τη βοήθεια και του τρίποδα φυσικά


O Speedkiller φταίει!!!!
Σύντομα και με την καινούρια :Wink:  




> Κι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση Δημητρη...!!!
> Αληθεια, μηπως το opelακι εγινε τριποδας.........????


 Να σαι καλα Γιάννη. 
Το οπελακι και συγκεκριμένα το ταμπλό έγινε η βάση για να τοποθετήσουμε τον τιτανοτεράστιο τρίποδα. Καταλαβαίνεις για τι μέγεθος μιλάμε!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> O Speedkiller φταίει!!!!
> Σύντομα και με την καινούρια 
> 
> 
> Να σαι καλα Γιάννη. 
> Το οπελακι και συγκεκριμένα το ταμπλό έγινε η βάση για να τοποθετήσουμε τον τιτανοτεράστιο τρίποδα. Καταλαβαίνεις για τι μέγεθος μιλάμε!!!


Ε βεβαια, ειναι δυνατον να πας με τον Μανο για φωτογραφιση και να μεινει το opel στην απ' εξω...???

Σχολια για το ντουμανι και τα συναφη... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Να ειστε καλα παιδες...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

*Giovanaunt kai douzoune αρκετά!!* :Cool: 
*Ορίστε μπας και ηρεμήσετε λίγο έλεος* ** 

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76744*

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76745*

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Giovanaunt kai douzoune αρκετά!!*
> *Ορίστε μπας και ηρεμήσετε λίγο έλεος* **


Γεια σου ρε Μανο, με τα ντουμανια σου.... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Γεια σου ρε Μανο, με τα ντουμανια σου....


Τί λέω και εγώ? Aυτά παθαίνει κάποιος όταν έχει να κάνει με τόσο καλά παιδιά. 
Τρέχει σαν τρελός μες τη βροχή να βγάλει φωτογραφίες. :Cool:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Την μια του αγκυρα αφησε πριν λιγο κατα τον αποπλου στο Λιμανι της Μυρινας ο Θεοφιλος.
Συνεχιζει τωρα για θεσσαλονικη καθως η παραμονη στο λιμανι ηταν αδυνατη λογω δυσμενων καιρικων συνθηκων.

----------


## φανούλα

> Την μια του αγκυρα αφησε πριν λιγο κατα τον αποπλου στο Λιμανι της Μυρινας ο Θεοφιλος.
> Συνεχιζει τωρα για θεσσαλονικη καθως η παραμονη στο λιμανι ηταν αδυνατη λογω δυσμενων καιρικων συνθηκων.


Πάλι χάσαμε την άγκυρα??? Α ρε Τεό, τι τραβάς:-?....!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ο Γερμανός κατά την χτεσινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι!!! :Razz: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77142
Για όλους τους λάτρεις  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

KOYKΛΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Θέλει ακόμα πάρα πολύ δουλειά όμως ώστε να συμαζευτεί τελείως στα καταστρώματα !!

----------


## φανούλα

> Θέλει ακόμα πάρα πολύ δουλειά όμως ώστε να συμαζευτεί τελείως στα καταστρώματα !!


Σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν!! Το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι έχει γίνει και φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες όλων πόσο όμορφος είναι ο μπάρμπας :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν!! Το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι έχει γίνει και φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες όλων πόσο όμορφος είναι ο μπάρμπας!!!


Ενοείται οτί είναι όμορφος ο Θεόφιλος μας και πάνω απ'όλα σιδερένιος και *ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ!!*
Καλή Σαρακοστή και καλά ταξίδια σε όλο το πλήρωμα και να κάνουν ότι καλύτερο μπορούν!!
ΥΓ .Παίζει να πάω για δουλειά σε λίγο καιρό εκεί!!

----------


## douzoune

Όταν φτάνεις σε αυτό το σημείο, γυρνάς και κοιτάς με δέος....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77168

Για τον τρελαμένο Νελίτη Speedkiller που δεν πτοείται από εξεταστική και φωτογραφίζει τα Νελόπλοια  :Razz:   και για τους φίλους opelmanos και gnikles που βρεθήκαμε στο λιμάνι λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση μου...

----------


## Apostolos

> Ο Γερμανός κατά την χτεσινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι!!!
> Για όλους τους λάτρεις


Παρατήρησα ότι για πρώτη φορά φιγουράρουν στην πλώρη τα σχέδια για τα 2 προπελάκια, σε αντίθεση με παλαιότερα που είχε για το ένα. Ετσι για να μην έχουν και απορία τα νεαρά παιδιά....

----------


## gnikles

ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ DOUZOUNE ΚΑΙ OPELMANOS!!!!
DSC00502.JPG

----------


## gnikles

ΜΑΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΟΤΟ???
DSC00518.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ΜΑΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΦΟΤΟ???
> DSC00518.JPG


 Αυτά είναι !! :Cool: 
Ελπίζω να μην έχεις παράπονο χτές?Τόν χόρτασες πιστεύω τον Μπάρμπα

----------


## Νάξος

Αφιερωμένες σε αυτούς που αγαπάνε το Θεόφιλο.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Αφιερωμένες σε αυτούς που αγαπάνε το Θεόφιλο.


Πολυ ομορφες φωτο.Διακρινετε οτι η μια αγκυρα εφαγε scrap!

----------


## Νάξος

Την ξεκουράζει ο Θεόφιλος! (τη δεξιά, όχι την αριστερή!)

----------


## opelmanos

> Την ξεκουράζει ο Θεόφιλος! (τη δεξιά, όχι την αριστερή!)


_Συγνώμη παιδιά:Δεν είχε φύγει η άγκυρα στη Λήμνο ?_
_Πως βλέπω οτί υπάρχει στην φωτό του Νάξος?Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος._

----------


## Speedkiller

Την αντικατέστησε με την εφεδρική!Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω πηγή...Την χαμένη άγκυρα άραγε θα την μαζέψουν?

----------


## Leo

Είναι must Κώστα αυτό, από την στιγμή που είναι στα όρια του λιμανιού. Δεν είναι και φθηνή διαδικασία (δύτες, ανέλκυση, γερανάκι κλπ), αλλά θα το ζητήσει η Λιμενική Αρχή, για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος σε άλλα πλοία κλπ.

----------


## Naias II

Η ενημέρωση από το *ΥΕΝ*

----------


## Giovanaut

Η αγκυρα χαθηκε στη Λημνο λογω αστοχιας, η κοπωσης υλικου της καδενας, της οποιας εσπασε κρικος.
Η αγκυρα εμεινε στη Λημνο, ενω μεχρι το πλοιο να ανεβει στη Θεσσαλονικη, το πληρωμα ειχε ανεβασει ηδη την καδενα στην πλωρη για να συνδεθει με την εφεδρικη αγκυρα, που ως γνωστον βρισκονταν στην πλωρη του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ...
Στη Θεσσαλονικη ηρθε γερανος για να την κατεβασει και ο υπευθυνος νηογνωμονας, για αυτο και καθυστερησε η ολη διαδικασια...

Τελος καλο-ολα καλα...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

_Ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι με την άγκυρα και να την ξαναπάρουν διότι απ΄όσο γνωρίζω κοστίζει αρκετά.__ Mια φωτογραφία από την αναχώρηση το πρωί απο το λιμάνι μας._
_Δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου αυτό που έβλεπα!!!_
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77311
*Χαρισμένη στους φίλους gnkles,douzoune, Leo,Speedkiler Giovanaunt,theofilos-ship*.

----------


## Giovanaut

> _Ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι με την άγκυρα και να την ξαναπάρουν διότι απ΄όσο γνωρίζω κοστίζει αρκετά.__ Mια φωτογραφία από την αναχώρηση το πρωί απο το λιμάνι μας._
> _Δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου αυτό που έβλεπα!!!_
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77311
> *Χαρισμένη στους φίλους gnkles,douzoune, Leo,Speedkiler Giovanaunt,theofilos-ship*.


Γεια σου ρε Μανο....
Ολοι καταλαβαμε γιατι επαθες την πλακα σου... :Razz:  :Wink: 

Να εισαι καλα....!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Είναι must Κώστα αυτό, από την στιγμή που είναι στα όρια του λιμανιού. Δεν είναι και φθηνή διαδικασία (δύτες, ανέλκυση, γερανάκι κλπ), αλλά θα το ζητήσει η Λιμενική Αρχή, για να μην υπάρχει κίνδυνος σε άλλα πλοία κλπ.


Εγινε η δουλεια  :Cool: 
Ηδη το πλοιο την εχει παραλαβει.
Τελος καλο ολα καλα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

O ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης και η Αναχώρησή του...









Πολύ ντουμάνι ρε αδερφέ.. 
Μαστούρωσα... :Cool:

----------


## navielect

Εξαιρετικο πλοιο απο τα πιο αγαπημενα και ωραιες φωτογραφιες

----------


## opelmanos

> O ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης και η Αναχώρησή του...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Έτσι ήμαστε εμείς καπνίζουμε φανατικά!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Έτσι ήμαστε εμείς καπνίζουμε φανατικά!!!!


Νομίζω ότι θα γίνω fun του ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΥ.. 
Εσύ τουλάχιστον ξέρεις τι "ντουμάνι" είμαι.. :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ ΑΘΑΝΑΤΗ!!!*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78757

----------


## sylver23

Χρωστάω κάτι απο 2 Ιανουαρίου νομίζω...

Λοιπόν με υπηρεσιακό απο το στρατόπεδο λόγω εορτής μου έφτασα στο λιμάνι της Χίου με το αμάξι μου και εκεί είδα το Θεόφιλος να αναχωρεί.
Επειδή βιαζόμουνα να πάω Βροντάδο δεν έκανα τον κόπο να τραβήξω καμμιά φώτο.
Αφού έκανα κάποιες δουλειές στην Χώρα για περίπου 30 λεπτά συνέχισα τον δρόμο μου προς Βροντάδο.
Εκεί πέτυχα ξανα τον Θεόφιλο με πλώρη προς την στεριά οπου με πολύ αργή ταχύτητα ξεκίνησε να στρίβει δεξια και τέλος ξανατράβηξε προς το λιμάνι της Χίου.Αργότερα οπως σας πληροφορήσαν και εδώ έμαθα οτι δεν κατάφερε να δέσει με την πρώτη και βγήκε απο το λιμάνι και προσπάθησε επιτυχώς 2η φορά...
Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να τον τραβήξω κάποιες φώτο άλλα και να αργήσω...

P1020107.jpg

P1020113.jpg

P1020116.jpg

----------


## sylver23

P1020119.jpg

P1020126.jpg

P1020135.jpg

----------


## gnikles

DSC00534.JPG
Για τον theofilos-ship!!!

----------


## opelmanos

_ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ Σ'ΑΓΑΠΩ..._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78798
ΧΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ

----------


## gnikles

DSC00520.JPG
Και μια για ολο το forum!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> P1020119.jpg


Δεν σ' αρεσει, δεν σ' αρεσει, αλλα ποτε απο την Ικαρια, ποτε απο τη Χιο τον θυμασαι τον Μπαρμπα....!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο sylver...!!!

Αλλα και ολους εσας τους συχνους θαμωνες για τις δικες σας...!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> DSC00534.JPG
> Για τον theofilos-ship!!!


*Εσυ τσιμινιερα εγω αλμπουρο..Δικη σου*

100_0567.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Δεν σ' αρεσει, δεν σ' αρεσει, αλλα ποτε απο την Ικαρια, ποτε απο τη Χιο τον θυμασαι τον Μπαρμπα....!!!!
> Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο sylver...!!!
> 
> Αλλα και ολους εσας τους συχνους θαμωνες για τις δικες σας...!!!


Δεν το παιζει Νελιτης..ΕΙΝΑΙ !Ασε και το αλλο..ποιος δεν ειδε τον μπαρμπα και δεν το φωτογραφησε :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Προβληματάκι σήμερα στο πλοίο μας..... :Wink:

----------


## blueseacat

*
Ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες του «Θεόφιλος»*

                      Πέμπτη, 25 Φεβρουαρίου 2010, 09:34 

          Σε εμπλοκή του κάβου στην προπέλα του πλοίου οφείλεται η καθυστέρηση απόπλου του επιβατηγού - οχηματαγωγού πλοίου «Θεόφιλος» από τη Μυτιλήνη.

Το πλοίο επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψει για τη Χίο, μεταφέροντας εννέα συνολικά επιβάτες. 

Σύμφωνα με το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο έχει κληθεί δύτης για να ξεμπλέξει το σκοινί.

----------


## opelmanos

Όλα καλά με το πλοίο μας .Δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα πλέον!!!

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτογραφία τΗς ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑΣ

----------


## ALKAIOS

OPOS FAINETE TO PLOIO DE THA ANTIKATASTATHEI APO KAINOURGIO STIN AGONI 
DE FENETE NA TA BRIKAN NEL KAI SNCM

----------


## opelmanos

Όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει τα πάντα...
Κομμένη από το Εφοπλιστή τεύχος 42 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79561

----------


## Melis7

> P1020119.jpg
> 
> P1020126.jpg
> 
> P1020135.jpg


Φοβερές φώτο!!!!! Συγχαρητήρια.....

----------


## douzoune

> Όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει τα πάντα...
> Κομμένη από το Εφοπλιστή τεύχος 42 
> [ATTACH]79561


Ο φωτογράφος μου θυμίζει γνωστούς νελίτες ράμπο.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Χωρίς Πλάκα εάν με άφηναν ανέβαινα άνετα εκει πάνω!Μόνο να μην είχε αέρα!!! :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι γνωστό κύριοι Νελίτες ότι τα κάνετε όλα ίσωμα !  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  
Πάντως θα είχες ωραία θέα Κωστή από εκεί πάνω !

----------


## φανούλα

Μόνο στο ραντάρ δεν έχουν ανέβει πάνω :Razz:  :Razz: !!! Όλα τα υπόλοιπα, τα έχουν τιμήσει δεόντως!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μόνο στο ραντάρ δεν έχουν ανέβει πάνω!!! Όλα τα υπόλοιπα, τα έχουν τιμήσει δεόντως!!!


Μη τους δίνεις ιδέες γιατί την επόμενη φορά θα δούμε καμιά φώτο να βρίσκεται κάποιος κρεμασμένος στο ραντάρ..

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο φωτογράφος μου θυμίζει γνωστούς νελίτες ράμπο....


Κοίτα να δείς αν προσέξεις δεν είναι απολύτως τίποτα να σκαρφαλώσεις φτάνει να μην έχεις υψοφοβία.Φανταστείτε οι ναύτες που ανεβαίνουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι προκειμένου να εκτελέσουν εργασίες συντήρησης
Τώρα αν τύχει και γυρνάει κανένας του πληρώματος και σε δεί εκεί πάνω έτσι ξέμπαρκο θα νομίσει ότι πάς να αυτοκτονήσεις η θα πεί τρελλός είναι αυτός και το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτί θα σε κυνηγήσει...για φανταστείτε το σκηνικό... :Cool:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάντως γενικά να πούμε ότι στην προσπάθειά μας να βρούμε σημεία για πρωτότυπες φωτογραφίες σκεφτόμαστε κάθε τι τρελό. Όμως το καράβι δεν είναι παιδότοπος. Οι σκάλες, τα ρέλια το βράδυ με την υγρασία γλιστρούν επικίνδυνα και δεν είναι δύσκολο να προκληθεί ατύχημα που ίσως πάρει στο "λαιμό" του, ακούσια, πολλούς ανθρώπους. Η πρόκληση ενός ατυχήματος μέσα στο πλοίο βαραίνει το πλήρωμα που δεν ευθύνεται για την τρέλα του καθενός. 
Βέβαια να ξεκαθαρίσω, ότι το πλήρωμα κατά τις εργασίες του λαμβάνει μέτρα ασφαλείας, επιτηρείται στενά και οι κινήσεις τους είναι εις γνώσην των υπευθύνων και ότι στον συγκεκριμένο φωτογράφο μπορεί να είχε δωθεί ειδική άδεια γι' αυτήν την φωτογραφία.

Προσέχουμε λοιπόν, στο πλοίο για να περνάμε καλά κάνοντας το χόμπι μας και να μην πάρουμε στο λαιμό μας, άθελά μας, αθώους ανθρώπους. Και φυσικά αυτά αφορούν κάθε σημείο του πλοίου. Ελπίζω να μην έγινα κουραστηκός αλλά έχω δει αρκετά και η παρούσα φωτογραφία είναι ένας καλός λόγος για να θίξουμε και αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Θεοφιλος*...
_ Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 

SHIP1_3003.jpg
_Για τον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## Νικόλας

> Κοίτα να δείς αν προσέξεις δεν είναι απολύτως τίποτα να σκαρφαλώσεις φτάνει να μην έχεις υψοφοβία.Φανταστείτε οι ναύτες που ανεβαίνουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι προκειμένου να εκτελέσουν εργασίες συντήρησης
> Τώρα αν τύχει και γυρνάει κανένας του πληρώματος και σε δεί εκεί πάνω έτσι ξέμπαρκο θα νομίσει ότι πάς να αυτοκτονήσεις η θα πεί τρελλός είναι αυτός και το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτί θα σε κυνηγήσει...για φανταστείτε το σκηνικό...


 και οι ηλ/γοι πάνε νομίζω έχει φώτα πορείας εκεί πάνω !
μια φορά πήγα και γω μαζί με τον ηλ/γο αλλά κάπου στην μέση την κοπάνησα   :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Θεοφιλος*...
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
> 
> SHIP1_3003.jpg
> _Για τον φιλο opelmanos_


Kύριε των δυμαμεων:shock:Ανεπανάληπτη εποχή

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ας παμε μερικους μονο μηνες πριν...!*
*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Μυτιληνη 19/12/09*
*PC191714.JPG*

*Για ολους τους φιλους...!*

----------


## opelmanos

> !
> μια φορά πήγα και γω μαζί με τον ηλ/γο αλλά κάπου στην μέση την κοπάνησα :mrgreen:


Συγνώμη έχεις κάνει στον Θεόφιλο?? :Confused:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF4414.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> Συγνώμη έχεις κάνει στον Θεόφιλο??


 όχι εγώ ο ηλ/γος 
είπα μια φορά πηγα μαζί του και δεν άντεξα δεν είπα ότι εγώ είμουν ηλ/γος :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Θεοφιλος*...Πειραιας 16 Ιουνιου 1995.

teo.jpg
_Φωτο Παλιος καλος φιλος καραβολατρης_

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Θεοφιλος*...Πειραιας 16 Ιουνιου 1995.
> 
> teo.jpg
> _Φωτο Παλιος καλος φιλος καραβολατρης_


 Nα ήταν όπως τότε!!:cry:

----------


## erenShip

το Θεόφιλος πάντα θα είναι άρχοντας!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο μπαρμπα - Τεό στο πέραμα το 2008... Για όλους τους φίλους Νελίτες.

DSC01683.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο μπαρμπα - Τεό στο πέραμα το 2008... Για όλους τους φίλους Νελίτες.
> 
> DSC01683.jpg


Mπροστά στα επιβλητικά τάνκερ ο Τεό φαίνεται ακόμα ποιό μεγάλος. :Wink: Προσέξτε πώς ξενερίζει ο βόλβος του,ήταν η ποιό ατυχής χρονιά το 2008 για το Πλοίο στην ιστορία του,ίσως και να το βλέπαμε σε φωτογραφίες τώρα!!Όταν το είχα επισκευτεί εκείνο τον καιρό από μέσα ήταν σκοτεινό βουβό και με νάιλον απλωμένο στα πατώματα, και δεμένο με 21 κάβους !!!!Αναρωτιόμουν πότε θα λύσουν πότε θα φύγει από εκείνη την θέση,δεν ακούγαμε τίποτα νέα ,τον Μάρτιο ανεβαίνει δεξαμενή αναστένεται συνιαρίζεται βάφεται και το Μάϊο το είδαμε μετά από πολύ καιρό ξανάφωτισμένο και ολοζώντανο στον προλιμένα.Και στις 17 του ίδιου μήνα ξαναπέρασε τα φανάρια του Λιμανιού της Μυτιλήνης σφυρίζοντας αμέτρητες φορές τον ίδιο γνώριμο ήχο και άραξε στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση που είχε αράξει την ίδια μέρα του ατυχήματος.Πραγματικά ανεπανάληπτες στιγμές,που κανείς δεν πίστεψε οτί θα τις ξανάβλεπε σαν ένα όνειρο

----------


## opelmanos

Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ εισέρχτεται στο λιμάνι μας !!Για όλους εσάς !!!

----------


## erenShip

> Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ εισέρχτεται στο λιμάνι μας !!Για όλους εσάς !!!


πολύ ωραία μάνο.... !!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τον "ερωτευμένο" μαζί του Μάνο μας.
Pict2003062.jpg

----------


## Fido

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι νέο μέλος εδώ...Ομολογώ ότι έχω τουλάχιστον εντυπωσιαστεί από το πλήθος των φωτογραφιών!Επιτρέψτε μου λοιπόν να καταθέσω και μερικές δικές μου. Τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια (όσα και ο συνολικός βίος μου) πηγαινοέρχομαι Αθήνα-Λέσβο, με αποτέλεσμα να εχω γνωρισει από...πολύ κοντά τα περισσότερα καράβια της ΝΕΛ!Ναι όπως μπορεί ήδη να μάντεψαν κάποιοι είμαι ΝΕΛΙΤΗΣ!!!:lol: Πάντως να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχω πολλές φωτογραφίες από επιβατηγά (κι αυτό γιατί η συλλογή μου ξεκίνησε σχετικά πρόσφατα) οι περισσότερες έχουν να κάνουν με μικρά ή μεγαλύτερα μοτορσιπάκια τα οποία (λόγω επαγγέλματος) επισκέπτομαι συχνα πυκνά, εως πολύ συχνά-πολύ πυκνά!!!!!!Τέλος πάντων εν καιρώ θα βάλω όσες μπορώ...προς το παρόν να βάλω 1-2 του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΕΣΤΑΤΟΥ :Very Happy:  και για τις λοιπές σγα σγα που λένε και σε κάποιο νησί... :Wink: 

1/5/2008 όπου ταξίδεψα για τελευταία φορά πριν το μπουμ με τις γνωστές συνέπειες...

----------


## Fido

Αυτή η τσιμινιέρα που ανάβει φωτιές... :Wink:

----------


## Fido

Και άσπρος άσπρος το 2007, συνελήφθη ενώ αποχωρούσα για Πάρο...

----------


## Melis7

> Για τον "ερωτευμένο" μαζί του Μάνο μας.
> Pict2003062.jpg


Αυτά είναι τα ωραία.... Να τον βλέπεις και να καταλαβαίνεις ότι διψάει για θάλασσα.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS αποψη απο την τραπεζαρια Α' θεσεως

scan0032.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

Θεοφιλος μια σημερινη αποψη.Σιγουρα μπορουν να το εκμεταλλευτουν για τους επιβατες κανοντας γιογκα η τζοκινγκ:-?

100_0573.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορι παντα ειχε απλα και πολλες δυνατοτητες στους εσωτερικους χωρους

----------


## Naias II

Από την αποκοπή του μεσαίου κάβου πρόσδεσης του πλοίου «Θεόφιλος» τραυματίστηκε την Πέμπτη στη 01:55, στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας στη Μυτιλήνη, ένας 50χρονος λιμενεργάτης, κατά τη διαδικασία του απόπλου.

Ο 50χρονος διακομίστηκε άμεσα στο Γ.Ν.Ν. Λήμνου, όπου διαπιστώθηκε ότι είχε υποστεί ελαφρά κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση και παραμένει νοσηλευόμενος, χωρίς να διατρέχει κίνδυνο. Προανάκριση διενεργείται από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Μύρινας.

*Πηγή: zougla.gr*

----------


## Speedkiller

Αυτό το λιμάνι είναι καταραμένο.....

----------


## Fido

Πρώτα απ όλα περαστικά και ταχεία ανάρρωση στον άνθρωπο...:?
και δεύερον, όταν λέμε στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας στη  Μυτιλήνη, εννοούμε υποθέτω το λιμάνι της Μύρινας στη Λήμνο ε;;;;;; :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Ε ναί μάλλον τυπογραφικό λάθος έγινε στο άρθρο. Μύρινα είναι η Πρωτεύουσα της Λήμνου που βρίσκεται και το λιμάνι. :Wink: 
Μακάρι αυτός να είναι ο τελευταίος τραυματισμός από κάβο πλοίου.

----------


## Fido

Μα κι εγώ έτσι ήξερα...κι απόρησα μήπως τυχόν τα είχα μπλέξει... :Wink: 
Μακάρι να εξαλειφθούν τέτοιου είδους ατυχήματα...

----------


## MYTILENE

Για να μη σου πώ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝΤΩΣ!!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Θεσσαλονικη-Σημερινος ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, για ολους τους καλους φιλους...!!!

DSC02874.jpg
DSC02876.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους Νελιτες!!!Νομιζω οτι σας οφειλω μερικες φωτο :Very Happy: Στους MYTILENE,nikosnasia,opelmanos,speedkiller,Dimitris T,Giovanaut,douzoune,stefanosp,theofilos-ship........και σε ολο το πληρωμα του πλοιου φιλε MYTILENE :Wink: Αποπλους απο την ομορφη Μυτιληνη τον περσινο Αυγουστο......

P8290764.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλησπερα σε ολους τους Νελιτες!!!Νομιζω οτι σας οφειλω μερικες φωτοΣτους MYTILENE,nikosnasia,opelmanos,speedkiller,Dimitris T,Giovanaut,douzoune,stefanosp,theofilos-ship........και σε ολο το πληρωμα του πλοιου φιλε MYTILENEΑποπλους απο την ομορφη Μυτιληνη τον περσινο Αυγουστο......
> 
> P8290764.JPG


Πως κι απο εδω Νικο..???
Χιλια ευχαριστω..!!!!

----------


## douzoune

> Πως κι απο εδω Νικο..???


Μα όλοι θέλουν να ταξιδέψουν τον άρχοντα!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Να είστε καλά και οι δύο. Πολύ όμορφες φωτό!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Αρχοντας douzoune!!! :Wink: 

Νίκο αυτή για σένα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81872

----------


## opelmanos

ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83014

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ 3/4/2010 ΓΙΑ ΧΙΟ.
DSCN5796.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Νίκο πές μας τις εντυπώσεις σου από το ταξίδι με το Πλοίο,πώς σου φάνηκε?

----------


## nikosnasia

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ.ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΙ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΓΟΝΗΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΟΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ.ΛΙΓΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ,ΜΙΚΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ,ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ,ΑΛΛΑ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΟΧΗ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗ.
DSCN5803.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Mπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι...Κυριακή 14 Μαρτίου..
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83854

----------


## DimitrisT

11/4 Θεόφιλος εν πλω για Μυτιλήνη....
DSCF3926.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Μεσάνυχτα Πέμπτης στην Μυτιλήνη λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση για Λήμνο-Καβάλα...
Στους λάτρεις Speedkiller, Theofilos-ship, opelmanos και στους φίλους Leo, Nikos_V, Apostolos, Akis_Dionysis, Giovanaut, MYTILENE, vinman, Trakman, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, nikosnasia, DimitrisT, Nissos MykonosΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 84535

----------


## nikosnasia

ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ ΤΟΥ douzoune ΚΑΙ ΛΊΓΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ.
DSCN5963.JPG

DSCN6015.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΗ ΤΟΥ douzoune ΚΑΙ ΛΊΓΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ.
> DSCN5963.JPG
> 
> DSCN6015.JPG


Βλέπεις το μαύρο κόρσα στις νταλίκες? Εγώ είμαι αυτός  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μεσάνυχτα Πέμπτης στην Μυτιλήνη λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση για Λήμνο-Καβάλα...
> Στους λάτρεις Speedkiller, Theofilos-ship, opelmanos και στους φίλους Leo, Nikos_V, Apostolos, Akis_Dionysis, Giovanaut, MYTILENE, vinman, Trakman, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, nikosnasia, DimitrisT, Nissos MykonosΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 84535


Ετσι μπραβο...
Να μην σκουριαζουνε οι μηχανες...!!!!

Ευχαριστω για την ομορφη νυχτερινη....!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Εξω απο τον Βροντάδο Χίου με κατεύθυνση την Λέσβο..

P3210702.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Ευχαριστω φιλε douzoune.Ομορφη και λουλουδοστολισμενη* :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Ο Θεόφιλος αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Για όλους τους φίλου του πλοίου.
DSCF4089.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στίς 17 Απρίλη .Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Giovani :Razz:  kai douzoune
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85627

----------


## erenShip

> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στίς 17 Απρίλη .Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Giovani kai douzoune
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85627


πολύ ωραία μάνο!!!! ελπίζω το καλοκαίρι να τα καταφέρω και να κάνω ένα ταξιδάκι......

----------


## johny18

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ 10/04/2010 ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΧΙΟΥ .

ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΑΚΟ . ΠΑΡΕΠΙΜΠΤΩΝΤΟΣ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΟΥΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΣΦΥΡΙΖΕ .

----------


## GiorgosVitz

O Θεόφιλος στο δρόμο για τον Πειραιά την ώρα που τρώει προσπέραση από το BS Naxos.







Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες στις 11/01/2010

----------


## Giovanaut

Ο "Μπαρμπας" μας στη "Γαλαζια Πολιτεια", την Τεταρτη του Πασχα το απογευμα...

Για ολους τους καλους φιλους και κυριως για τους theofilos_ship, Stefanosp, opelmanos, douzoune, Apostolos, Speedkiller και nikosnasia...

DSC03607.jpg
DSC03610.jpg
DSC03614.jpg
DSC03618.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο "Μπαρμπας" μας στη "Γαλαζια Πολιτεια", την Τεταρτη του Πασχα το απογευμα...
> 
> Για ολους τους καλους φιλους και κυριως για τους theofilos_ship, Stefanosp, opelmanos, douzoune, Apostolos, Speedkiller και nikosnasia...
> 
> DSC03607.jpg
> DSC03610.jpg
> DSC03614.jpg
> DSC03618.jpg


 Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Gioavanaunt για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Μπάρμπα με φόντο την μαγευτική Καβάλα .

----------


## theofilos-ship

Σε ευχαριστω Γιαννιο.ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ! :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*Γιαννη υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο την Καβαλα...!*
*Μια καταπλωρη του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ στην Μυτιληνη...!*
PC191717.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *Γιαννη υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο την Καβαλα...!*
> *Μια καταπλωρη του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ στην Μυτιληνη...!*
> PC191717.jpg


 Κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτή η μέρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Γιαννη υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο την Καβαλα...!*
> *Μια καταπλωρη του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ στην Μυτιληνη...!*
> PC191717.jpg


Να εισαι καλα Φωτη...
Σ' ευχαριστουμε και σενα για τα ωραια σου...!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Θεοφιλος*...στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης το 2002.

_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
theofilos.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,opelmanos_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πανεμορφη φωτο του Κωσταντινου Παππα στην μυτιληνη του 2002 που μας την χαριζει οπως παντα ο TSS APOLLON

----------


## Tasos@@@

Οντως Κωστη θα συμφωνησω...Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια...ισως απο τις καλυτερες που εχω δει της Θεοφιλαρας...Σ'ευχαριστω φιλε Γιωργο για την αφιερωση! :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> F/B *Θεοφιλος*...στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης το 2002.
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> theofilos.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,opelmanos_


*Ομορφια ο Γερμανος*

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Θεοφιλος*...στο λιμανι της Μυτιληνης το 2002.
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> theofilos.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Tasos@@@,opelmanos_


 Θέλω να έρθει το 2002 τώρα .!

----------


## tahitioforos

κατι βρηκα εδω οταν ηταν νεος
http://www.shipsnostalgia.tv/action/...et_First_Time/

----------


## opelmanos

Ρε φίλε τahitioforos θές να μας κάνεις να πάθουμε κατάθλιψη?

----------


## opelmanos

Σήμερα συπληρώνεται ένας χρόνος από την μεγάλη επιστροφή του πλοίου μάς στο λιμάνι της Μυτίλήνης μετά από το ατύχημα το 2008!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟFILOS στην μυτιληνη του 1996

125 (207).jpg

----------


## gnikles

> ΤΗΕΟFILOS στην μυτιληνη του 1996
> 
> 125 (207).jpg


 ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gasim

Το 1996 (για να μείνω εντός θέματος) με τα πάλλευκά του, και με παρέα τον ¶γιο.

Peiraias 1.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Το 1996 (για να μείνω εντός θέματος) με τα πάλλευκά του, και με παρέα τον ¶γιο.
> 
> Peiraias 1.jpg


 Aυτές είναι πραγματικές φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## gasim

Το καλοκαίρι του 2003 δεν ήταν πια τόσο λαμπερός, είχε όμως ακόμα αυτό το λευκό...
07 Theofilos.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Το καλοκαίρι του 2003 δεν ήταν πια τόσο λαμπερός, είχε όμως ακόμα αυτό το λευκό...
> 07 Theofilos.jpg


 Να σου πώ τα χάπια σου τα πήρες σήμερα ??? :Razz:

----------


## gasim

Να' σαι καλά...

όχι δεν πήρα χάπια, αλλά -επιτέλους- βρήκα χρόνο να κάνω το κέφι μου (σπάνιο!)

----------


## Νaval22

> Το 1996 (για να μείνω εντός θέματος) με τα πάλλευκά του, και με παρέα τον ¶γιο.


είδα την εικόνα σου και ταξιδέψα σε μια άλλη εποχή,ονειρική,και σε μια μυτιλήνη καλύτερη και ομορφότερη απο τη σημερινή  :Sad:  οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να μη γράψω το σχόλιο μου,σε ευχαριστούμε και δώσε μας κι'άλλα τέτοια αν έχεις

----------


## gasim

Να σας εξομολογηθώ την αμαρτία μου, αυτή εδώ η φωτο βγήκε γιατί στόχευα σε κάτι άλλο που φορούσε κόκκινη ζώνη...

χμ χμ... Καλοκαίρι του 2004, Μυτιλήνη (πρόλαβα να το διορθώσω?)
Mytilini Ferry 03.jpg

----------


## gasim

Αποχαιρετώντας τη Μυτιλήνη (μας).  

Mytilini Ferry 07.jpg

----------


## gasim

Τελικά η κόκκινη ζώνη μου έκανε ζημιά.  Δεν ήταν ο Θεόφιλος, ήταν το Μυτιλήνη.

Αυτή εδώ όμως, είναι από το Θεόφιλο.
Theofilos 05.jpg

----------


## gasim

Όχι, (ακόμα) δεν πήρε νηολόγιο Λεμεσσού ο Θεόφιλος.  Απλά ξέβαψε η μπογιά αποκαλύπτοντας το παρελθόν...

Theofilos 04.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

Anaxorisi apo lesvo stis 01 40 to bradi
DSC00488.jpg
DSC00491.jpg DSC00494.jpg 
DSC00498.jpg DSC00500.jpg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## douzoune

Μέσω της ιστοσελίδας http://www.bing.com/maps/ βρήκα τις εξής εικόνες/αεροφωτογραφίες του Θεόφιλου στην Θεσσαλονίκη από 4 διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες και σας τις παρουσιάζω...(συγχωρήστε με αν έχουν ξανανέβει)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91402
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91403
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91404
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91405

----------


## xidianakis

το πλοιο το ειχα επισκευθει με τη βοηθεια του φιλου και μελος του φορουμ giovanaut (τις φωτος θα τις ανεβασω την δευτερα που τελειωνω!). μεσα ειναι σε ακετα καλη κατασταση. δυστυχως ειναι αδικο να καταστραφει λογω κακης χρησης και συντηρησης.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μέσω της ιστοσελίδας http://www.bing.com/maps/ βρήκα τις εξής εικόνες/αεροφωτογραφίες του Θεόφιλου στην Θεσσαλονίκη από 4 διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες και σας τις παρουσιάζω...(συγχωρήστε με αν έχουν ξανανέβει)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91402
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91403
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91404
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91405


 
Πολυ ωραιες Δημητρη και κατι που διαφερει απο τα συνηθισμενα...!!!
Απλως εχω απορια τι ζηταει με αυτα τα σινιαλα τετοια ωρα στη Θεσσαλονικη...???

Τοτε επιανε Θεσσαλονικη βραδυνες ωρες...!!!





> το πλοιο το ειχα επισκευθει με τη βοηθεια του φιλου και μελος του φορουμ giovanaut (τις φωτος θα τις ανεβασω την δευτερα που τελειωνω!). μεσα ειναι σε ακετα καλη κατασταση. δυστυχως ειναι αδικο να καταστραφει λογω κακης χρησης και συντηρησης.


Καλο τελειωμα και περιμενουμε...!!!

----------


## gasim

Σε ένα από τα δρομολόγιά του για Θεσσαλονίκη, Αύγουστος 2005.  Έμπαινες μέσα νέος και έβγαινες γέρος, όλη μέρα Σαββατιάτικα.  
Τουλάχιστο τη μέρα μπορείς να βγάλεις και ωραίες φωτογραφίες...

Theofilos 01.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Καβαλα, την Τεταρτη 19.05.2010....!!!!
Για ολους τους οπαδους του...!!!

Απο τον Αγιο Σιλα...!!!

DSC03961.jpg

DSC03958.jpg





Και η αφιξη...!!!

DSC03931.jpg

DSC03935.jpg

DSC03937.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Μέσω της ιστοσελίδας http://www.bing.com/maps/ βρήκα τις εξής εικόνες/αεροφωτογραφίες του Θεόφιλου στην Θεσσαλονίκη από 4 διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες και σας τις παρουσιάζω...(συγχωρήστε με αν έχουν ξανανέβει)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91402
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91403
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91404
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91405


Aυτές οι φωτογραφίες έχουν τραβηχτεί από την εκδρομή του Πάσχα που έκανε το 2007!!Που να το δείς και από τα 10.000 πόδια ψηλά .άλλο πράμα!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Aυτές οι φωτογραφίες έχουν τραβηχτεί από την εκδρομή του Πάσχα που έκανε το 2007!!*Που να το δείς και από τα 10.000 πόδια ψηλά .άλλο πράμα!!*


Πουλιά στον αέρα πιάνεις.. :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

Στιγμες εντασης...!!!

DSC03942.jpg

Στιγμες αναπαυσης...!!!

DSC03949.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

[QUOTE=Giovanaut;351191]Στιγμες εντασης...!!!Έχει περάσει και πολύ μεγαλύτερες εντάσεις ,συνηθισμένα τα βουνά από τα χιόνια...

----------


## fistikovoutiro

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3479/theofilos5.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5913/theofilos4.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/7210/theofilos3.jpg
http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/6484/theofilos2.jpg
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7998/theofilos1.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Γυμνάσιο ετοιμοτητας για περιπτωση πυρκαγιας κ εγκαταλειψης πραγματοποιηθηκε  χθες 29 Μαιου  κατα το δρομολογιο του πλοιου απο Λεσβο για Χιο υπο τις οδηγιες του υπαρχου κ του υποπλοιαρχου. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβει κ σχετικη φωτογραφια

----------


## Giovanaut

> Γυμνάσιο ετοιμοτητας για περιπτωση πυρκαγιας κ εγκαταλειψης πραγματοποιηθηκε χθες 29 Μαιου κατα το δρομολογιο του πλοιου απο Λεσβο για Χιο υπο τις οδηγιες του υπαρχου κ του υποπλοιαρχου. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβει κ σχετικη φωτογραφια


Γρηγορα sylver... Αναμενουμε....!!!
Μηπως σου δωσαν κι εσενα καθηκοντα.... :Wink:  :Wink: ...???

----------


## Νaval22

> Μεγαλα κεφια απο ολους, τις τελευταιες ημερες....!!!
> Να ειστε ολοι καλα...!!!


για να βλέπεις εμένα να βάζω φωτογραφίες Γιάννη,μάλλον πρέπει να σκεφτείς ότι έχω μεγάλες απαλεψιές παρά κέφια  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
άλλη μία με το theo λοιπόν για τους theofilos_ship giovanaut BEN BRUCEnel και φυσικά nikonasia
DSCN1560.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> για να βλέπεις εμένα να βάζω φωτογραφίες Γιάννη,μάλλον πρέπει να σκεφτείς ότι έχω μεγάλες απαλεψιές παρά κέφια 
> άλλη μία με το theo λοιπόν για τους theofilos_ship giovanaut BEN BRUCEnel και φυσικά nikonasia
> DSCN1560.jpg


Αμα ειναι να εχεις τοσο δημιουργικες απαλεψιες Στεφανε, συνεχισε ετσι..... :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ.....!
Το πλοιο μιλαει στη φωτο....!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ο *ήρωας*  στο Γύθειο από την εκδρομή το πάσχα του 1999.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92478

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καταπληκτικη η φωτο σου!

----------


## DimitrisT

6/6 Θεόφιλος εν πλω για Χίο.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF5105.jpg

----------


## manos75

εγω παντως βλεπω πως η νελ εχει πεσει με τα μουτρα στο να αγοραζει roro και να τα βαζει και σε γραμμες που ποτε δεν ειχε ασχοληθει.δηλαδη στα δωδεκανησα.λετε να δουμε και τιποτα επιβατικα στης γραμμες αυτες οπως το θεοφιλος θα ηταν μεγαλη εκπληξη και θα ξεκιναγανε μεγαλες κοντρες με τους αντιπαλους.

----------


## opelmanos

> εγω παντως βλεπω πως η νελ εχει πεσει με τα μουτρα στο να αγοραζει roro και να τα βαζει και σε γραμμες που ποτε δεν ειχε ασχοληθει.δηλαδη στα δωδεκανησα.λετε να δουμε και τιποτα επιβατικα στης γραμμες αυτες οπως το θεοφιλος θα ηταν μεγαλη εκπληξη και θα ξεκιναγανε μεγαλες κοντρες με τους αντιπαλους.


 Συνονόματε ο Ήρωας  έχει γεράσει πια για κόντρες αυτά είναι για τα νιάτα πλέον.Ας τον θυμιθούμε πρίν 3 χρόνια στην τελευταία λευκή του χρονιά 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92777

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι εδώ είναι στις 31.12.2003 όταν δούλευα μέσα .Αξέχαστη εποχή !!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92781

----------


## Giovanaut

Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου Μανο...!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε να κατέβει πρός τον Πειραια να τον χαίρονται οι νησιώτες και αυτοί που ξέρουν απο βαπόρια!!! Γιατι εκει στα Βόρια όλα ειναι παγωμένα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αντε να κατέβει πρός τον Πειραια να τον χαίρονται οι νησιώτες και αυτοί που ξέρουν απο βαπόρια!!! Γιατι εκει στα Βόρια όλα ειναι παγωμένα!!!


 Aπόστολε μην το ξαναπείς αυτό θα μαλώσουμε.Θεόφιλος=Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη. :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> .Θεόφιλος=Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη.


Με 15,5 μίλια τι ρόλο να έχει, Ro/Ro? Εδώ όλα πλέον πάνε με 18 και άνω...

----------


## opelmanos

> Με 15,5 μίλια τι ρόλο να έχει, Ro/Ro? Εδώ όλα πλέον πάνε με 18 και άνω...


 Αν έρθει η  Πηνελόπη θα πηγαίνει ποιό γρήγορα?Aν είναι πηγαίνει με 14 μιλια να κάνει 18 και 24 ώρες να πάει Μυτιλήνη -Θεσσαλονίκη να μου λείπει.Χίλιες φορές αεροπλανάκι και να πληρώσω 150 ευρώ εισητήριο παρά να φάω στην μάπα τόση ταλαιπωρία. :Mad: Δεν σκοτώσαν και τον πατέρα μου είπαμε!

----------


## Fido

Καταρχάς αν είναι να κάνει ποτέ τέτοιο δρομολόγιο πάλι δεν πρέπει καν να συζητάμε ότι θα έχει τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Δόξα τον Βούδα (!!!) ο βάπορας όταν πρωτανέβηκε μετά τη στούκα του για να ξεκινήσει την άγονη έπιανε πάνω από 18 σε όλη σχεδόν τη διαδρομή με μέγιστη το 18,4 αν θυμάμαι καλα, μια ςκαι εκείνη τη μέρα το παρακολουθούσα συνέχεια στον...ρουφιάνο! :Very Happy:  Είναι τα δρομολόγια της άγονης τέτοια που δεν πιέζουν το βαπόρι και εδώ που τα λέμε γιατί να το κάνουν;παρόλα αυτά πολλές φορές μέγιστη στο ais έχω δει πάνω από 17 μίλια, μέχρι και 17,8 και όλα αυτά όχι μια και δυο φορές για να πούμε ότι το επηρρέασαν οι εξωτερικές συνθήκες (παίζουν βέβαια κι αυτές το ρόλο τους)
Κοινώς κατα πρωτον εγώ θεωρώ ότι το δρόμο του (τα 18 μίλια και λιγουλάκι παραπάνω) τον έχει το βαπόρι...
Αλλο είναι το θεμα:ο βάπορας εκεί έχει δέσει, είναι αξιόπιστος στα ωράρια του και τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά. Τώρα που έδεσε στη γραμμή αξίζει τον κόπο να τον ξαναβγάλει η ΝΕΛ;και να τον βάλει που;Π-Χ-Μ; δεν ξέρω αν πλέον είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): τους λόγους τους μαντέυετε και σίγουρα δεν είναι η ταχύτητά του...

----------


## opelmanos

> Καταρχάς αν είναι να κάνει ποτέ τέτοιο δρομολόγιο πάλι δεν πρέπει καν να συζητάμε ότι θα έχει τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Δόξα τον Βούδα (!!!) ο βάπορας όταν πρωτανέβηκε μετά τη στούκα του για να ξεκινήσει την άγονη έπιανε πάνω από 18 σε όλη σχεδόν τη διαδρομή με μέγιστη το 18,4 αν θυμάμαι καλα, μια ςκαι εκείνη τη μέρα το παρακολουθούσα συνέχεια στον...ρουφιάνο! Είναι τα δρομολόγια της άγονης τέτοια που δεν πιέζουν το βαπόρι και εδώ που τα λέμε γιατί να το κάνουν;παρόλα αυτά πολλές φορές μέγιστη στο ais έχω δει πάνω από 17 μίλια, μέχρι και 17,8 και όλα αυτά όχι μια και δυο φορές για να πούμε ότι το επηρρέασαν οι εξωτερικές συνθήκες (παίζουν βέβαια κι αυτές το ρόλο τους)
> Κοινώς κατα πρωτον εγώ θεωρώ ότι το δρόμο του (τα 18 μίλια και λιγουλάκι παραπάνω) τον έχει το βαπόρι...
> Αλλο είναι το θεμα:ο βάπορας εκεί έχει δέσει, είναι αξιόπιστος στα ωράρια του και τα καταφέρνει μια χαρά. Τώρα που έδεσε στη γραμμή αξίζει τον κόπο να τον ξαναβγάλει η ΝΕΛ;και να τον βάλει που;Π-Χ-Μ; δεν ξέρω αν πλέον είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή...τους λόγους τους μαντέυετε και σίγουρα δεν είναι η ταχύτητά του...


Ωραία ας πούμε οτί με μία καλη συντήρηση των μηχανών του η ταχύτητα του ανεβαίνει στους 18,5 κόμβους .Τι έχει να φοβηθεί αν μπεί ξανά στην γραμμή του?Οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι είναι ποιό αξιοπρεπέστατοι και από τότε που ήταν παλιά στην γραμμή/

----------


## opelmanos

Με την ευκαιρία να ανεβάσω και μια φωτό του πλοίου το 2006 όταν εκτελούσε το καθιερωμένο του δρομολόγιο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92969

----------


## Fido

:Wink: 


> Ωραία ας πούμε οτί με μία καλη συντήρηση των μηχανών του η ταχύτητα του ανεβαίνει στους 18,5 κόμβους .Τι έχει να φοβηθεί αν μπεί ξανά στην γραμμή του?Οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι είναι ποιό αξιοπρεπέστατοι και από τότε που ήταν παλιά στην γραμμή/


Kαταρχάς αρχοντικότατη φωτογραφία ενος αρχοντικότατου βαποριού!! :Very Happy: 

Να πω πως δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται καν καμια συντήρηση των μηχανών του, νομίζω απλά ότι δεν τον ανοίγουν...Βέβαια μέσα στο βαπόρι δεν είμαι οπότε δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά. Λογικά συμπεράσματα βγαζω...
Πάμε στο κεφάλαιο εσωτερικοί χώροι, εκεί όπου νομίζω πονάει ο βάπορας, και εξηγούμαι: ενώ έχει τεράστιους χώρους πραγματικά, νομίζω πια ότι ειναι ξεπερασμένης αισθητικής. Το βαπόρι δεν νομίζω ότι είχε την ευκαιρία να γίνει ποτέ μια εκτεταμένη ανακαίνιση της προκοπής (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με) και αυτό φαίνεται. Τώρα βέβαια ούτε λόγος, έχει και τα χρονάκια του, δεν συμφέρει...
Κατα δεύτερον ο Τεο νομίζω ότι ειναι ένα βαπόρι καθαρά αδικημένο. Ενώ εχει χώρους και ταξίδεμα, μάλλον τον ψιλοάφησαν στη μοίρα του εκεί στη ΝΕΛ...:-| αποτέλεσμα; οι βλάβες και οι τρελλές καθυστερήσεις το 2006, τα οποία ήρθαν και έδεσαν με τη γενικότερη φήμη του πλοίου ως..."οκνό" (βέβαια εν ετει 2006 να κάνεις και 17-18 ωρες για Χ-Μ είναι λίγο κάπως...). Στη συνέχεια και ενώ εστρωσε για ένα διάστημα (εκεί κάπου τον καβάλησα κι εγώ και μας πήγε μια χαρά), έγινε η στούκα και η συνέχεια είναι γνωστή. Δε λέω ότι για το ατύχημα φταίει η ΝΕΛ, ουτε και θέλω να κατηγορήσω κανέναν, γιατί δεν ειναι σωστό. Όμως με τούτα και με κείνα πέρα απο εμάς που είμαστε καραβολάτρες πρέπει να σκεφτούμε και πόσος κόσμος ΘΕΛΕΙ πλέον να χρησιμοποιεί το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι. Γι αυτό και λέω ότι είναι αδικημένο. Προσωπικά έχω ακούσει πάρα πολλούς να λένε "δε στέλνω ούτε γραμμα με το συγκεκριμένο"όλες δε οι προσπάθειές μου να τους μεταπείσω απέβησαν άκαρπες. Γι αυτό και λέω ότι εκεί που είναι τώρα έχτισε μεθοδικά ένα άλλο προφιλ, πολύ αξιόπιστο, με μοναδικά (όχι βεβαια αμελητέα, αλλά νομίζω ξεπεράστηκαν κι αυτά) παράπονα για την καθαριότητα των εσωτερικών του χώρων τουλάχιστον τον πρώτο καιρό. Όμως το πλοίο έχει "δέσει" σ αυτή τη γραμμή και δεν ακούγεται πια καθόλου, όλα είναι πρύμα. Αφού υπάρχει πλεόν η εναλλακτική του European (αν βέβαια αυτό μέσα είναι καλό και όχι κουρέλα) γιατί να χαλάσει μια έτοιμη δουλειά;
θεωρητικά ερωτήματα και σκέψεις βεβαίως... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Fido η σκέψεις σου, εκτός που είναι επεριστατωμένες έτσι όπως τις περιέγραψες με απλά λόγια και πολύ πρεσκτικά, δεν μου αφήνουν περιθώρια παρά να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Το βαπόρι στην γραμμή που είναι έχει βρεί τον εαυτό του και δεν χρειάζεται να μετακινηθεί παρά να δουλέψει εκεί που δραστηριοποιείται τώρα, για όσο καιρό του απομένει και καλύπτει τις προυποθέσεις αυτής της επιδοτούμενης γραμμής.

----------


## gasim

...και να μη συνεχίσει την κακή παράδοση της ΝΕΛ, που -εκτός από τη γραμμή ΠΧΜ- όπου αλλού μπήκε δεν έκατσε πάνω από δύο χρόνια.  

Τί να πρωτοθυμηθούμε?  το Βόλος-Μυτιλήνη?  το Μυτιλήνη-Ρόδος?  Το Πειραιάς-Ικαρία-Σάμος? το Πειραιάς-Ρέθυμνο?  Την αρπαχτή Πάρου-Νάξου-Σαντορίνης?  Τα (σχεδόν ξεχασμένα) Λαύριο-Πάρο-Νάξο και Λαύριο-Μύκονος? Μέχρι και στις ενδοκυκλαδικές άγονες και εκεί αλλάζει καράβια και δρομολόγια όποτε γουστάρει.

Κακή συνήθεια, να κοπεί.

----------


## opelmanos

Ο Ήρωας σε δοκιμάστικό πλού κατάλευκος έξω από τον Πειραιά στις 10.04.2006.
Αφιερωμένη στον douzoune, Leo,gasim,Fido,nikosnasia
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93301

----------


## Fido

¶ρχοντας!να σαι καλά φίλε! :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Αφου αρχίσαμε με το λευκό να βάλω κι εγώ ...
_Θεόφιλος  Πειραιας 19/11/2007_
PB190019.jpg
PB190020.jpg
φωτο του αδερφου μου

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ήρωα από το λιμάνι 
Για όλους εσάς !
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93581

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93582

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93583

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ήρωα από το λιμάνι 
> Για όλους εσάς !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93581
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93582
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93583


Καλοριζικη Μανο... :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Αφου αρχίσαμε με το λευκό να βάλω κι εγώ ...
> _Θεόφιλος  Πειραιας 19/11/2007_
> PB190019.jpg
> PB190020.jpg
> φωτο του αδερφου μου


Τα καλυτερα σινιαλα νομιζω...πολυ καλες

----------


## opelmanos

> Τα καλυτερα σινιαλα νομιζω...πολυ καλες


 Συγνώμη εσύ που είσαι κρυμένος τόσο καιρό??

----------


## opelmanos

Παρατηρώ στο ΑΙS οτί ο ήρωας πάει με 11 κόμβους .Αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα? :Confused:

----------


## samichri

Tο site www.digital-seas.com αναφέρει για το πλοίο τα εξής : 

THEOPHILOS ist nun in einem neuen Bereich unterwegs (Neon Karlovas - Approach North)

στο πεδίο Fleetmon alerting system.

Ξέρει κανείς τι εννοεί ? γιατί Γερμανικά δεν ξέρω

----------


## hayabusa

σύμφωνα με τον αυτόματο μεταφραστή του yahoo:

THEOPHILOS is now in a new range on the way

----------


## MYTILENE

Βλάβη στο πλοίο,παραμένει στο Καρλόβασι μέχρι νεοτέρας :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## opelmanos

> Βλάβη στο πλοίο,παραμένει στο Καρλόβασι μέχρι νεοτέρας


Όχι όχι Θεέ μου πάλι!

----------


## Super Jet

> Βλάβη στο πλοίο,παραμένει στο Καρλόβασι μέχρι νεοτέρας


Παντα τετοια να εχουν ολα τα πλοία της εταιρίας.

----------


## opelmanos

> Παντα τετοια να εχουν ολα τα πλοία της εταιρίας.


Τι ενοείς με την φράση πάντα τέτοια να έχουν τα πλοία της εταιρείας??

----------


## Fido

Καλά ας περιμένουμε, μπορεί να μην είναι κάτι πολύ σοβαρό. Μηχανήματα και μηχανές είναι αυτά...Υπομονή και βλεπουμε...

----------


## Νaval22

> Όχι όχι Θεέ μου πάλι!


take it easy boy  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## kostas-93

> Βλάβη στο πλοίο,παραμένει στο Καρλόβασι μέχρι νεοτέρας


το ειδα  το βραδακι και εγω στο λιμανι μας εδω στο καρλοβασι και μου εκανε εντύπωση που οταν ηρθε το μυκονος αυτο παρέμεινε εκει που αλλες φορες αν ειχε αλλο πλοιο μεσα δεν προσέγγιζε περιμενε να βγει το αλλο και απ οτι βλεπω απο το παραθυρο μου ακομα μεσα παραμενει.

----------


## Fido

Εμ τον γλωσσοφάγαμε πια τον βάπορα...λυσσάξαμε αν πιάνει 18,5 μίλια ή αν πιάνει 16! Τώρα δεν πιάνει κανένα και ησυχάσαμε!!! :Very Happy: μάτι που το'χουμε όμως, φωνάχτε μας για ποδαρικό!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Και να φανταστείτε οτί πρίν 10 χρόνια σαν χτές είχαμε το ταξίδι στην Τήνο στις 17 Ιούνη του 2000 που δεν μπορούσαμε να πιάσουμε λόγω καιρού και γυρίσαμε πίσω και φέτος την ίδια μέρα έπαθε βλάβη.Αλλά ας το θυμιθούμε λίγο το 2007 μπας και του φέρουμε λίγο τύχη αν και πιστεύω οτί όλα καλά θα πάνε δεν μασάει ο ΉΡΩΑΣ μας:x
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94026

----------


## erenShip

> Και να φανταστείτε οτί πρίν 10 χρόνια σαν χτές είχαμε το ταξίδι στην Τήνο στις 17 Ιούνη του 2000 που δεν μπορούσαμε να πιάσουμε λόγω καιρού και γυρίσαμε πίσω και φέτος την ίδια μέρα έπαθε βλάβη.Αλλά ας το θυμιθούμε λίγο το 2007 μπας και του φέρουμε λίγο τύχη αν και πιστεύω οτί όλα καλά θα πάνε δεν μασάει ο ΉΡΩΑΣ μας:x
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94026


πιστεύω πως το Θεόφιλος κάθε χρόνο τραβάει την προσοχή του κόσμου από τα προβλήματα που έχει αντιμετωπίσει!

----------


## douzoune

Εδώ η ανακοίνωση της αγαπημένης μας εταιρείας.

----------


## kostas-93

o Θεοφιλος στο λιμανι καρλοβασου μεχρι να επισκευαστεί 
για τον φιλο opelmanos και για ολους τουσ φιλους του βαποριου.

----------


## Fido

Ωχ ο δόλιος...ευτυχώς μιας και σήμερα τα δρομολόγια προφανώς πήγαν περίπατο, και αύριο διανυκτερεύει ελπίζω να είναι πάνοπλος για την Κυριακή. Αλλιώς; :Confused: 
Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες και ωπ!!! επ ευκαιρία βλεπω βάφουμε κιόλας;;;;μπραβο παιδια μου!!! :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> o Θεοφιλος στο λιμανι καρλοβασου μεχρι να επισκευαστεί 
> για τον φιλο opelmanos και για ολους τουσ φιλους του βαποριου.


Πολυ ομορφες και ιδιαιτερες οι φωτο του πληγωμενου μας "Μπαρμπα", ευχομαι ολα να του πανε καλα, αν και η κατασταση ειναι αρκετα σοβαρη...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολυ ομορφες και ιδιαιτερες οι φωτο του πληγωμενου μας "Μπαρμπα", ευχομαι ολα να του πανε καλα, αν και η κατασταση ειναι αρκετα σοβαρη...!!!


Όταν λές οτί η κατάσταση είναι αρκετά σοβαρή τι ενοείς ?Έχει υποστεί  ζημιά παρόμοια με του Πήγασου?? :Confused:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Παντα τετοια να εχουν ολα τα πλοία της εταιρίας.


 Θες να πείς κάτι.....???

----------


## nikosnasia

> Θες να πείς κάτι.....???


E να μη θέλει να πει κάτι ο "καραβολάτρης"

----------


## opelmanos

Τι γίνεται ρε αδέρφια με το πλοίο μας ?Έχουν αρχίσει να με ζώνουν τα φίδια! :Sad:

----------


## Fido

> Τι γίνεται ρε αδέρφια με το πλοίο μας ?Έχουν αρχίσει να με ζώνουν τα φίδια!


 Ασθενής και οδοιπόρος ο Τεό απ ότι φαίνεται... :Confused:

----------


## kostas-93

> Τι γίνεται ρε αδέρφια με το πλοίο μας ?Έχουν αρχίσει να με ζώνουν τα φίδια!


ακομα μεσα στο καρλοβασι ειναι   πριν λιγο που περασα ειδα μια κλιση προς αριστερα οπως το κοιταμε απο πισω χωρις βεβαια αυτο να σιμενει κατι διοτι ισος εχουν κατι κανει αυτοι για να τους διευκολύνει στην επισκευη.
αν ξανακατεβω αυριο κατω θα ρωτήσω να μαθω αν μπορεσω τι συμβαίνει

----------


## Giovanaut

> ακομα μεσα στο καρλοβασι ειναι   πριν λιγο που περασα ειδα μια κλιση προς αριστερα οπως το κοιταμε απο πισω χωρις βεβαια αυτο να σιμενει κατι διοτι ισος εχουν κατι κανει αυτοι για να τους διευκολύνει στην επισκευη.
> αν ξανακατεβω αυριο κατω θα ρωτήσω να μαθω αν μπορεσω τι συμβαίνει


Φιλε Κωστα, μιας και τον εχετε στα νερα σας, αν δεν σου κανει κοπο ριξε του καμια φωτο παρεα με κανενα αλλο απο τα βαπορια σας...!!!

----------


## kostas-93

> Φιλε Κωστα, μιας και τον εχετε στα νερα σας, αν δεν σου κανει κοπο ριξε του καμια φωτο παρεα με κανενα αλλο απο τα βαπορια σας...!!!


mono to nisos mykonos ερχεται εδω και  τωρα ερχεται ξυμερωματα  αντε να το πετυχης. σημερα περασε και ο diagoras αλλα δουλευα δεν μπορεσα να το πετύχω.  μονο του το Θεοφιλος το έβγαλα παραπανω.
Α αυριο το μυκονος φευγει μεσημέρι αν δεν ειμαι σε καμια παραλια θα πεταχτω να τα βγαλω μαζι.

----------


## kostas-93

ο θεοφιλος με το νησος Μυκονος πριν 15 λεπτα στο λιμανι καρλοβασου.

για τους φιλους *-* opelmanos -MYTILENE-Giovanaut και για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου

----------


## opelmanos

> ο θεοφιλος με το νησος Μυκονος πριν 15 λεπτα στο λιμανι καρλοβασου.
> 
> για τους φιλους *Giovanaut-* opelmanos -MYTILENE-Giovanaut και για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου


Kαι να φανταστείτε οτί το αξιώτιμο λιμαναρχείο μας το δίνει άφιξη στις 17:15 στην Μυτιλήνη :Mad: E ρε μια γλίτσα που τους χρειιάζεται!

----------


## douzoune

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φώτος!!! Και εγώ σιγά-σιγά το παίρνω απόφαση ότι την Τρίτη δεν θα είμαι στο όμορφο νησί των Νελιτών....:-(   Αχ βρε Θεόφιλε...μας την έφερες!

----------


## opelmanos

> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φώτος!!! Και εγώ σιγά-σιγά το παίρνω απόφαση ότι την Τρίτη δεν θα είμαι στο όμορφο νησί των Νελιτών....:-( Αχ βρε Θεόφιλε...μας την έφερες!


Δεν πειράζει θα ταξιδέψεις με το Μυτιλήνη που σου αρέσει περισσότερο :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> ο θεοφιλος με το νησος Μυκονος πριν 15 λεπτα στο λιμανι καρλοβασου.
> 
> για τους φιλους *-* opelmanos -MYTILENE-Giovanaut και για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Κωστα για την αμεση ανταποκριση, αυτες οι φωτο ειναι πολυ σπανιες και εχουν αξια...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα, το πλοιο να επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια του σημερα βραδυ με αυριο πρωι...!!!

----------


## mitilinios

> Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα, το πλοιο να επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια του σημερα βραδυ με αυριο πρωι...!!!


Μακάρι, γιατί μας έλειψε ο μπάρμπας και ανησύχησα ότι η βλάβη μπορεί να ήταν σοβαρή και να έβγαινε εκτός δρομολογίων για αρκετές μέρες.  :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα, το πλοιο να επιστρεψει στα δρομολογια του σημερα βραδυ με αυριο πρωι...!!!


 ¶ς ελπίσουμε να πάνε όλα καλά !

----------


## kostas-93

ο Θεοφιλος εφυγε σημερα το πρωι απο το καρλοβασι  και το βλεπω  στον χαρτη να πηγαίνει προς πειραια με 9,4 μιλια

----------


## mitilinios

> ο Θεοφιλος εφυγε σημερα το πρωι απο το καρλοβασι  και το βλεπω  στον χαρτη να πηγαίνει προς πειραια με 9,4 μιλια


Προφανώς η βλάβη δεν επισκευάστηκε :sad: , οπότε να υποθέσω ότι δεν πρόκειται για μικροβλάβη. Να ευχηθώ στο πλοίο να είναι γρήγορα και πάλι κοντά μας γιατί το χρειαζόμαστε στη βόρειο Ελλάδα.  :Wink:

----------


## 2nd mate

Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν είναι πολύ καλά...ακούγεται έντονα οτι άρπαξε στρόφαλο. Κρίμα...

----------


## xidianakis

Μόλις μίλησα με άτομο που εργάζεται στη ΝΕΛ και απ' οτι είπε, ράγισε κομμάτι της μιας κύριας.

----------


## mitilinios

> Μόλις μίλησα με άτομο που εργάζεται στη ΝΕΛ και απ' οτι είπε, ράγισε κομμάτι της μιας κύριας.


Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό, επισκευάζεται ή χρειάζεται αλλαγή ολόκληρη η μηχανή; :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## xidianakis

Το οτι επισκευαζεται ειναι σιγουρο, αρκει να υπαρχει το κεφαλαιο και η διαθεση απο την εταιρια. Για την πληρη εκτιμηση της βλαβης, θα γνωριζουμε οταν φτασει με το καλο στον Πειραια.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το περί κεφαλαίου δεν παίζει στην παρούσα ΝΕΛ, παίζει κάτι πολύ βασικότερο. Η διαθεσιμότητα ανταλλακτικού ή ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης του προβλήματος. Με την ευκαιρία να πω κάτι πολύ σημαντικό, που διαφεύγει από πολλούς. Όσο ένα πλοίο μεγαλώνει (ηλικιακά) τόσο δυσεύρετα είναι και τα ανταλλακτικά του.  Η κατασκευή ενός ανταλλακτικού είναι επίσης αρκετά χρονοβόρα διαδικασία (μέχρι και 6άμηνη αναμονή), που δημιουργούνται θέματα εκμετάλευσης προς αξιολόγηση. ¶ρα καλό είναι να περιμένουμε και να μην λέμε ότι να 'ναι αφού δεν ξέρουμε.

----------


## xidianakis

> Αυτό το περί κεφαλαίου δεν παίζει στην παρούσα ΝΕΛ, παίζει κάτι πολύ βασικότερο. Η διαθεσιμότητα ανταλλακτικού ή ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης του προβλήματος. Με την ευκαιρία να πω κάτι πολύ σημαντικό, που διαφεύγει από πολλούς. Όσο ένα πλοίο μεγαλώνει (ηλικιακά) τόσο δυσεύρετα είναι και τα ανταλλακτικά του.  Η κατασκευή ενός ανταλλακτικού είναι επίσης αρκετά χρονοβόρα διαδικασία (μέχρι και 6άμηνη αναμονή), που δημιουργούνται θέματα εκμετάλευσης προς αξιολόγηση. ¶ρα καλό είναι να περιμένουμε και να μην λέμε ότι να 'ναι αφού δεν ξέρουμε.


καπτεν δε σου χαλαμε χατιρι! εσυ αποφασιζεις!  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μόλις μίλησα με άτομο που εργάζεται στη ΝΕΛ και απ' οτι είπε, ράγισε κομμάτι της μιας κύριας.


Αχ και το φανταζόμουν εγώ σαν τον Πήγασο έπαθε . :Sad: Α ρε Θεόφιλε μιά ζωή κουβαλάς σταυρό στον ώμο!!Από το 2006 και μετά ανα 2 χρόνια κάτι παθαίνει !

----------


## Fido

Κρίμα... :Sad: παρόλα αυτά κρατάω μια πισινή, γιατί πολλες φορές ακούμε άλλα και τελικά συμβαίνουν άλλα...όχι ότι έχω λόγο να αμφισβητώ την οποιαδήποτε πηγή, αλλά απλά περιμένω να καταφτάσει στον Πειραιά και απο κει θα μάθουμε υποθέτω. Τώρα από κει και έπειτα σχετικά με τα ανταλλακτικά είναι πολύ σωστό ότι όσο παλιώνει το βαπόρι, τόσο πιο δύσκολο ειναι να βρεις κομμάτια. Για θυμηθείτε μετά το ΠΑΤΑΜΠΑΜΠΟΥΜ στις Οινούσσες πόσο καιρό του πήρε να έρθει το ανταλλακτικο κλπ κλπ. Βέβαια τότε υπήρξε και αλλαγή σχεδίων (και είχε χαθεί χρόνος) σχετικά με τα ναυπηγεία, καθώς απ όσο ξέρω από έμπιστη πηγή είχε συζητηθεί και το ενδεχόμενο επισκευής στα Ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκά (αν θυμάμαι και καλά) συν βέβαια η παραγγελία των ανταλλακτικών συν συν συν.
Ας ελπίσουμε οτι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί το θέμα εκ των ενοντων, λογικά κάποια spare parts πρέπει να υπάρχουν για κάποια στάδια επισκευής.
Αλλά ας μην προτρέχουμε ας φτάσει καταρχάς Αθήνα για να τον κοιτάξουν και εδώ είμαστε...
Το ζήτημα είναι τα δρομολόγιά του ποιος θα τα κάνει; ελπίζω να μην τη βγάλουν με τσόντες όλη την περιοδο που θα είναι εκτός το βαπόρι!:twisted:Εκτός κι αν επισκευαστεί γρήγορα...

----------


## opelmanos

> Κρίμα...παρόλα αυτά κρατάω μια πισινή, γιατί πολλες φορές ακούμε άλλα και τελικά συμβαίνουν άλλα...όχι ότι έχω λόγο να αμφισβητώ την οποιαδήποτε πηγή, αλλά απλά περιμένω να καταφτάσει στον Πειραιά και απο κει θα μάθουμε υποθέτω. Τώρα από κει και έπειτα σχετικά με τα ανταλλακτικά είναι πολύ σωστό ότι όσο παλιώνει το βαπόρι, τόσο πιο δύσκολο ειναι να βρεις κομμάτια. Για θυμηθείτε μετά το ΠΑΤΑΜΠΑΜΠΟΥΜ στις Οινούσσες πόσο καιρό του πήρε να έρθει το ανταλλακτικο κλπ κλπ. Βέβαια τότε υπήρξε και αλλαγή σχεδίων (και είχε χαθεί χρόνος) σχετικά με τα ναυπηγεία, καθώς απ όσο ξέρω από έμπιστη πηγή είχε συζητηθεί και το ενδεχόμενο επισκευής στα Ναυπηγεια Σκαραμαγκά (αν θυμάμαι και καλά) συν βέβαια η παραγγελία των ανταλλακτικών συν συν συν.
> Ας ελπίσουμε οτι μπορεί να φτιαχτεί το θέμα εκ των ενοντων, λογικά κάποια spare parts πρέπει να υπάρχουν για κάποια στάδια επισκευής.
> Αλλά ας μην προτρέχουμε ας φτάσει καταρχάς Αθήνα για να τον κοιτάξουν και εδώ είμαστε...
> Το ζήτημα είναι τα δρομολόγιά του ποιος θα τα κάνει; ελπίζω να μην τη βγάλουν με τσόντες όλη την περιοδο που θα είναι εκτός το βαπόρι!:twisted:Εκτός κι αν επισκευαστεί γρήγορα...


Πάντως πρίν πάει η Φαίδρα για διάλυση έπρεπε να έπερναν τουλάχιστόν τις μηχανές της για ανταλακτικά ..τώρα πάει πέταξε το πουλάκι

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Το οτι επισκευαζεται ειναι σιγουρο, αρκει να υπαρχει το κεφαλαιο και η διαθεση απο την εταιρια. Για την πληρη εκτιμηση της βλαβης, θα γνωριζουμε οταν φτασει με το καλο στον Πειραια.





> Αυτό το περί κεφαλαίου δεν παίζει στην παρούσα ΝΕΛ, παίζει κάτι πολύ βασικότερο. Η διαθεσιμότητα ανταλλακτικού ή ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης του προβλήματος. Με την ευκαιρία να πω κάτι πολύ σημαντικό, που διαφεύγει από πολλούς. Όσο ένα πλοίο μεγαλώνει (ηλικιακά) τόσο δυσεύρετα είναι και τα ανταλλακτικά του. Η κατασκευή ενός ανταλλακτικού είναι επίσης αρκετά χρονοβόρα διαδικασία (μέχρι και 6άμηνη αναμονή), που δημιουργούνται θέματα εκμετάλευσης προς αξιολόγηση. ¶ρα καλό είναι να περιμένουμε και να μην λέμε ότι να 'ναι αφού δεν ξέρουμε.


Τα περι κεφαλαιου ειναι σημαντικος παραγοντας για να ληφθει η αποφαση της αποκαταστασης της βλαβης του πλοιου ομως για να καλυφθουν αλλες παραπλευρες απωλειες.Τετοιου ειδους βλαβες καλυπτονται απο την ασφαλιστικη αφου....δηλωθει φυσικα!
Ολα επισκευαζονται και αν προκειται για τις πολυφορεμενες Pielstick 16PC2-5V τοτε τα πραγματα ειναι λιγο πιο ευκολα.

----------


## minoan

> Πάντως πρίν πάει η Φαίδρα για διάλυση έπρεπε να έπερναν τουλάχιστόν τις μηχανές της για ανταλακτικά ..τώρα πάει πέταξε το πουλάκι


Και αφού η Φαίδρα πήγε για διάλυση, ώρα είναι να ακολουθήσει και το αδελφό πλοίο της... Φόρα πήρε και ναυλώνει η ΝΕΛ, ας ναυλώσει άλλο ένα και ούτε ο κόσμος να ταλαιπωρείται με το τί θα γίνει ούτε τα νησιά να μείνουν χωρίς δρομολόγια τέτοια περίοδο.

----------


## opelmanos

> Και αφού η Φαίδρα πήγε για διάλυση, ώρα είναι να ακολουθήσει και το αδελφό πλοίο της... .


Tώρα επίτηδες το λές για να προκαλέσεις ???Να μας  το πείς να το ξέρουμε  αν είναι :Mad: 
΄΄Οσο για την ναύλωση συμφωνώ 100%

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Φόρα πήρε και ναυλώνει η ΝΕΛ, ας ναυλώσει άλλο ένα και ούτε ο κόσμος να ταλαιπωρείται με το τί θα γίνει ούτε τα νησιά να μείνουν χωρίς δρομολόγια τέτοια περίοδο.


 Πολυ καλα τα λες φιλε minoan!

----------


## xidianakis

> Τα περι κεφαλαιου ειναι σημαντικος παραγοντας για να ληφθει η αποφαση της αποκαταστασης της βλαβης του πλοιου ομως για να καλυφθουν αλλες παραπλευρες απωλειες.Τετοιου ειδους βλαβες καλυπτονται απο την ασφαλιστικη αφου....δηλωθει φυσικα!
> Ολα επισκευαζονται και αν προκειται για τις πολυφορεμενες Pielstick 16PC2-5V τοτε τα πραγματα ειναι λιγο πιο ευκολα.


τις μηχανες που λες, δεν τις φοραει η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ???

----------


## Giovanaut

Η κατασταση ειναι αρκετα σοβαρη, το πλοιο προκειται να βγει σε ακινησια προκειμενου να γινουν εκτιμησεις και να αποφασιστουν οι μελλοντικες κινησεις...

Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως μεσα στο Καλοκαιρι το πλοιο δεν θα ξαναχαραξει πορεια στα νερα του Βορειοανατολικου που τοσο το αγαπησαν...!!!

----------


## Fido

> Και αφού η Φαίδρα πήγε για διάλυση, ώρα είναι να ακολουθήσει και το αδελφό πλοίο της... Φόρα πήρε και ναυλώνει η ΝΕΛ, ας ναυλώσει άλλο ένα και ούτε ο κόσμος να ταλαιπωρείται με το τί θα γίνει ούτε τα νησιά να μείνουν χωρίς δρομολόγια τέτοια περίοδο.


 ΄
Κατ εμέ αυτό είναι έτερον εκάτερον. Το πιο σημαντικό ΤΩΡΑ είναι να μην μείνει η γραμμή ορφανή μεχρι να επιστρέψει στις επάλξεις το βαπόρι, σ αυτό συμφωνώ. Και το ίδιο σκέφτόμουν και εγώ, έχει κάνει ΤΙΣ ναυλώσεις, ας καθυστερήσει ένα την εκκίνηση των δρομολογίων του και ας αναλάβει του Τεό μέχρι νεωτέρας. Έτσι ώστε και το κενό της απουσίας του Θεότυφλου να καλύψει, και να περάσει έννα αέρα αξιοπιστίας απέναντι στους επιβάτες της, και η βλάβη του βαποριού να περάσει πιο πολύ στο ντουκου... 
Κατά δεύτερον, αν και αυτό ενέχει και κάποιο υποκειμενικό στοιχείο ομολογώ,  :Wink: προσωπικά πιστεύω και έχω εξηγήσει αναλυτικότερα πιο πάνω, ότι το βαπόρι εκεί που είναι είναι μια χαρά. Ούτε ξεπάτωμα έχει, ουτε ασφυκτικά ωράρια, αξιόπιστος οσον αφορά τα δρομολόγιά του είναι,  και θεωρώ ότι ακόμα έχει κάποια (λίγα) χρόνια μπροστά του.{προσοχή αυτο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν θέλω καινούρια βαπόρια παντού, αυτό είναι αυτονόητο} Αλλά μια βλάβη μπορεί να συμβεί σε οποιοδήποτε, εκτός βέβαια κι αν είναι κάτι πολύ σοβαρό οπότε μένει να δούμε... :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Εσείς οι Κρητικοί έχετε την τάση να καπελώνετε τους πάντες και τα πάντα , να έχετε άποψη επί παντός και να λύνετε τα προβλήματα των επιβατών όλων των νησιών. Ευχαριστούμε  για το ενδιαφέρον σας για την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών μας. Σας θυμίζω ότι μόλις βρήκατε την ευκαιρία να τρυπώσετε στην γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης μας στείλατε το καλύτερο σας πλοίο να μας εξυπηρετήσει.Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα ξαναβγεί ή άν θα πάει για scrap ούτε η ΝΕΛ και οι ναυλώσεις των υπερηλίκων της . Εγώ ένα πράγμα βλέπω ότι τα νησιά του Β.Ανατολικού Αιγαίου έχουν τα χειρότερα πλοία και μετά από πολλά χρόνια ζουν τα "πέτρινα" χρόνια τους πληρώνοντας τα παιχνίδια των εφοπλιστών αλλά προπαντός τα μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια της ΝΕΛ. Δεν τα γράφω για να προκαλέσω τους Κρητικούς του forum (Δίκαια η Κρήτη έχει τα καλύτερα πλοία) αλλά αν δεν μπορείτε να δώσετε λύση πάψτε τουλάχιτον να μας "τσιγκλάτε¨ γιατί εμείς πονάμε πιό πολύ από σας για την κατάντια μας.

----------


## Fido

> Η κατασταση ειναι αρκετα σοβαρη, το πλοιο προκειται να βγει σε ακινησια προκειμενου να γινουν εκτιμησεις και να αποφασιστουν οι μελλοντικες κινησεις...
> 
> Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως μεσα στο Καλοκαιρι το πλοιο δεν θα ξαναχαραξει πορεια στα νερα του Βορειοανατολικου που τοσο το αγαπησαν...!!!


 :Sad: :shock::shock:
Αυτό είναι σίγουρο;

Ανακαλώ το προηγούμενο post μου σ αυτή την περίπτωση...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Εσείς οι Κρητικοί έχετε την τάση να καπελώνετε τους πάντες και τα πάντα , να έχετε άποψη επί παντός και να λύνετε τα προβλήματα των επιβατών όλων των νησιών. Ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον σας για την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών μας. Σας θυμίζω ότι μόλις βρήκατε την ευκαιρία να τρυπώσετε στην γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης μας στείλατε το καλύτερο σας πλοίο να μας εξυπηρετήσει.Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα ξαναβγεί ή άν θα πάει για scrap ούτε η ΝΕΛ και οι ναυλώσεις των υπερηλίκων της . Εγώ ένα πράγμα βλέπω ότι τα νησιά του Β.Ανατολικού Αιγαίου έχουν τα χειρότερα πλοία και μετά από πολλά χρόνια ζουν τα "πέτρινα" χρόνια τους πληρώνοντας τα παιχνίδια των εφοπλιστών αλλά προπαντός τα μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια της ΝΕΛ. Δεν τα γράφω για να προκαλέσω τους Κρητικούς του forum (Δίκαια η Κρήτη έχει τα καλύτερα πλοία) αλλά αν δεν μπορείτε να δώσετε λύση πάψτε τουλάχιτον να μας "τσιγκλάτε¨ γιατί εμείς πονάμε πιό πολύ από σας για την κατάντια μας.


Καλα ουτε εγω ειμαι φαν του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και το εχω δειξει πολλες φορες,αλλα αν δεν ειχε''τρυπωσει''τοτε η ΑΝΕΚ αγαπητε νικο θα λεγατε οτι σας αφησανε μονο με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.Ασε που εδω στα χανια εχει το ΛΑΤΩ σε εσας τι θα στελνε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ??για το οτι τα νησια του β.α αιγαιου εχουν τα χειροτερα πλοια δεν νομιζω οτι ευθυνονται και παλι οι Κρητικοι,αλλα η ΝΕΛ οπως σωστα αναφερεται.Κοινως η ΑΝΕΚ μπορει ολα αυτα τα πλοια που εχει ριξει σε εσας,στις αγονες κ.α να ειναι για...να μην πω για τι,ωστοσο δινουν λυσεις σε γραμμες που διαφορετικα θα ηταν ακαλυπτες.Αν ειχατε εσεις τη δυνατοτητα να καλυψετε ολα αυτα τα κενα με γεια σας με χαρα σας.

Κ επισης ας ειχατε και τη θεληση ΤΟΤΕ που επρεπε(την περιοδο 1999-2000)να εκπονησετε αξιολογα επενδυτικα προγραμματα οπως οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ κ εν μερη κ η ΑΝΕΚ με νεοτευκτα υπερσυγχρονα ΠΛΟΙΑ κ οχι κεντερηδες τωρα θα ηταν αλλιως τα πραγματα κ για εσας

----------


## opelmanos

Πραγματικά ψυχρολουσία το μύνημα του φίλου Giovanaut :Sad: !!Ας πάει καλύτερα για σκράπ και να ξέρετε οτί σε αυτή τη περίπτωση δεν θα κλάψω γιατί δεν έχω αυτό το δικάιωμα .Ο ΉΡΩΑΣ άντεξε τόσα και τόσα προβλήματα τόσα χρόνια και βγήκε παλικάρι ας πάει να ξεκουραστεί φτάνει ποιά !!Αλλά αυτό που δεν θα δεχτώ είναι να το πετάξουν σε καμιά ντάνα η σε κανένα λιμάνι να σαπίζει για χρόνια και να το λεηλατεί όποιος θέλει, αυτό δεν έχει κανένας το δικαίωμα να το απαξιώσει έτσι .Ο ΗΡΩΑΣ ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει !!

----------


## minoan

> Εσείς οι Κρητικοί έχετε την τάση να καπελώνετε τους πάντες και τα πάντα , να έχετε άποψη επί παντός και να λύνετε τα προβλήματα των επιβατών όλων των νησιών. Ευχαριστούμε  για το ενδιαφέρον σας για την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών μας. Σας θυμίζω ότι μόλις βρήκατε την ευκαιρία να τρυπώσετε στην γραμμή Χίου Μυτιλήνης μας στείλατε το καλύτερο σας πλοίο να μας εξυπηρετήσει.Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα ξαναβγεί ή άν θα πάει για scrap ούτε η ΝΕΛ και οι ναυλώσεις των υπερηλίκων της . Εγώ ένα πράγμα βλέπω ότι τα νησιά του Β.Ανατολικού Αιγαίου έχουν τα χειρότερα πλοία και μετά από πολλά χρόνια ζουν τα "πέτρινα" χρόνια τους πληρώνοντας τα παιχνίδια των εφοπλιστών αλλά προπαντός τα μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια της ΝΕΛ. Δεν τα γράφω για να προκαλέσω τους Κρητικούς του forum (Δίκαια η Κρήτη έχει τα καλύτερα πλοία) αλλά αν δεν μπορείτε να δώσετε λύση πάψτε τουλάχιτον να μας "τσιγκλάτε¨ γιατί εμείς πονάμε πιό πολύ από σας για την κατάντια μας.


Την ίδια άποψη που έχω για τα σχέδια της ΝΕΛ έχω και για τα σχέδια της ΑΝΕΚ περί ΛΑΤΩ/ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κλπ. Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή έγινε κάτι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση τα έχω μόνο με την ΝΕΛ. Και εσάς σας ταλαιπωρούν όπως λες τα μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια με υπερήλικα της ΝΕΛ όπως και άλλες περιοχές με πάλι υπερήλικα της ΑΝΕΚ. Οι καταναλωτές έχουν πάντα το πρώτο χέρι και όσο δεν το καταλαβαίνουν δυστυχώς αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα. Τώρα που ήρθε ο ΜΠΛΕ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ στα Χανιά σκέφτεται η ΑΝΕΚ να βάλει το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ και μετά να το ξαναπάρει πίσω. Αυτά είναι κινήσεις πανικού! Όπως και εσείς αν προτιμούσατε μόνο τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ και κάθε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ δυστυχώς τώρα μένετε χωρίς πλοίο.




> Tώρα επίτηδες το λές για να προκαλέσεις ???Να μας το πείς να το ξέρουμε αν είναι


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι η αλήθεια για κάποια πλοία. Ήρθαν, έδωσαν παραπάνω από όσα μπορούσαν να δώσουν και είναι ώρα και οι εταιρείες τους να βάλουν το χέρι στην τσέπη και να κάνουν κάτι για τους πελάτες τους και όχι μόνο για το κέρδος τους


Διαφορετικά η ΑΝΕΚ θα είχε ακόμα το ΚΥΔΩΝ στα Χανιά και η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ το πρώτο ΜΙΝΩΣ στο Ηράκλειο

----------


## opelmanos

Οκ φίλε μου ότι πείς !! Nα δω μονάχα τι θα λές αν σπάσει ο διάολος το πόδι του και ξαναταξιδέψει ο Τεο!

----------


## gnikles

ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΔΥΟ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΛ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ,ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ,ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΚΤΛ.ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΕΤΥΧΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ[ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΔΕΣ].ΙΣΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ.

ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ Ο ΤΕΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!!!

----------


## kapas

> ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΔΥΟ ΛΟΓΙΑ.ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΛ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ,ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ,ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΚΤΛ.ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΕΤΥΧΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ[ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΔΕΣ].ΙΣΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ.
> 
> ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ Ο ΤΕΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ!!!!


θα συμφωνισω με τον φιλο gnikles και θα πω και κατι αλλο..."μηδενα προ του τελους μακαριζε"... ακομα το πλοιο καλα καλα δεν εχει φτασει στον πειραια και πεσανε ολοι να το φανε... αλλοι μιλανε ακομα και για σκραπ... πιστευω οτι για την εικονα του πλοιου ηταν προσεγμενη τωρα δεν θα υπηρχαν αυτα τα σχολια και θα μιλαγαμε απλα για μια ακομα βλαβη... :roll:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΕΙ Η 35 ΕΤΙΑ  ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΣΩΘΕΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΤΥΧΗ.

----------


## Fido

> θα συμφωνισω με τον φιλο gnikles και θα πω και κατι αλλο..."μηδενα προ του τελους μακαριζε"... ακομα το πλοιο καλα καλα δεν εχει φτασει στον πειραια και πεσανε ολοι να το φανε... αλλοι μιλανε ακομα και για σκραπ... πιστευω οτι για την εικονα του πλοιου ηταν προσεγμενη τωρα δεν θα υπηρχαν αυτα τα σχολια και θα μιλαγαμε απλα για μια ακομα βλαβη... :roll:


θα συμφωνήσω και με τους δυο πιο πάνω μου... :Razz:  Δεν νομίζω ούτε ότι είμαστε στο θέμα, αλλά ούτε και ότι ειναι σωστό να λέμε εμεις της ΑΝΕΚ εμεις της ΝΕΛ κλπ, για έναν ακόμα λόγο:κάποια πράγματα δεν είναι στο χέρι μας:όταν δηλαδή η ΝΕΛ έκανε αυτές τις ηλιθιες από κάθε άποψη κινήσεις και σπατάλησε όλα της τα λεφτά στα ταχύπλοα δεν μας ρώτησε για να το κάνει. Τι να κάνουμε και μεις;να τους σπάσουμε στο ξύλο;(κανονικά αυτό θα έπρεπε αλλά λέμε τωρα :Wink: )ομοιως και για όλες τις εταιρείες που στέλνουν πρώτα τα πεπαλαιωμένα πλοία, μειωμένης επιχειρησιακής αξίας (ως καραβολάτρης και όχι μόνο γι αυτό δεν μ αρέσει να λέω υπερηλικα)και άμα δουν τα σκούρα με τον ανταγωνισμό να ανακρούουν πρύμναν, ντροπή δηλαδή.
Τέλος για τον Θεόφιλο, μπας και επανερθουμε στο θέμα μας, ο βάπορας ακόμα φτάνει, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούμε διάφορα. Αν κάηκε η lube oil (από τα λίγα τεχνικά που ξέρω καθώς ναυτικός δεν είμαι-> μη με βαρέσετε :Razz: ) δεν είναι εντελώς τεράστια σαν ζημιά και πάντως αντιμετωπίσιμη, απλά μπορεί να θέλει συνεργείο εξειδικευμένο κλπ. Αν τώρα λόγω της χαμηλής πίεσης άρπαξε και ο στροφαλος φυσικά είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα αλλά κατά δεύτερον τι διάολο η βάρδια μηχανής δεν βλέπει τις πιέσεις και τις θερμοκρασίες; εκεί είναι η ένσταση μου, και ξαναλέω δεν είναι ναυτικός, ούτε μάστορας στο μηχανοστάσιο, λίγες γνώσεις έχω...
Πάντως ας μην προτρέχουμε, δεν χρειάζεται νομίζω να υπενθυμίσω σε όλους τις υπεράπειρες φήμες που υπήρχαν την περίοδο μετά το ατύχημα:πώληση/σκραπ/ναύλωση ερυθρά και πόσα ακόμα... ¶ρα υπομονη και σε λίγες μέρες θα ξέρουμε. 
Ας βρεθεί πρώτα αντικαταστάτης των δρομολογίων του (αν χρειάζεται) να σταλεί επάνω ΑΜΕΣΑ και όλα τα άλλα έπονται...

----------


## gnikles

> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΕΙ Η 35 ΕΤΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΣΩΘΕΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΤΥΧΗ.


 ΝΙΚΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΕΙ Η 35 ΕΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΝΕΛ?

----------


## kapas

> ΝΙΚΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΕΙ Η 35 ΕΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΝΕΛ?


η θα ειχαμε μονο κεντερηδες....

----------


## Fido

> ΝΙΚΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΕΙ Η 35 ΕΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΝΕΛ?


Και όχι μόνο η ΝΕΛ φίλε...γενικά το σκηνικό θα ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικό και δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν και ριζικά καλύτερο, για λόγους που όλοι λίγο ως πολύ φανταζόμαστε :Wink:  Αν και φυσικά δεν έχω τίποτα εναντίον των νεότευκτων βαποριών, δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχω δηλαδή, κατά την άποψή μου, καράβια δεν είναι μονο λαμαρίνες του 2000 ή του 1975, είναι πολλά πράγματα. Προσωπικά αν υπάρχουν σωστά κριτήρια αξιολόγησης και αυστηρες-αξιόπιστες μέθοδοι ελέγχου και τα βαπόρια είναι αξιοπρεπή μέσα δεν με ενοχλεί να είναι 35-40 ετών. ΑΝ όμως τηρούνται οι σχετικοί κανονισμοί για την ασφάλεια πλοίων/πλόων. Αν όχι και όλα είναι μπάχαλο, και ένα νεότευκτο πλοίο κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να τα βρει σκούρα. 
Κοινώς η 35ετία είναι ένα μέτρο, αλλά κατά πόσο αποδίδει απόλυτα εχω πολλές αμφιβολίες. Σε κάθε περίπτωση μέχρι στιγμής (αν και δεν έχει πολύ καιρό που καταργήθηκε πάλι) έτσι κι αλλιώς ένα βαπόρι μετά τα 40 δύσκολα τη βγάζει. Οπότε αντι να έχουμε 35τια πχ, και τα βαπόρια να τα παρατάνε από τα 30 τους, σε τελική ανάλυση έχουμε ελευθερη ηλικία αλλά μετα τα 35 έτσι κι αλλιώς ξεκινά σταδιακή υποβάθμιση και εκεί γύρω στα 37-40 μας αποχαιρετούν. Δεν συμφέρει έτσι κι αλλιώς δηλαδή, μετράς αντίστροφα γιατί πέρα από λαμαρίνες είναι και μηχανές και από ένα σημείο κι έπειτα υπάρχουν προβλήματα που θα τα αντιμετωπίζεις συνέχεια.
 Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό θα/μπορεί να αλλάξει...
ένα ακραίο (το παραδέχομαι) παράδειγμα για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ είναι το le joola, που νεο πλοίο ήταν και παρόλα αυτά πήγε στον πάτο με 1860 άτομα επειδή δεν τηρήθηκαν στοιχειώδεις κανόνες ασφάλειας...
Οπότε, ενώ δεν είμαι καθόλου αρνητικός, ισα ισα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να έχουμε νεότευκτα πλοία, δεν είμαι και αρνητικός στο να υπάρχουν και πιο παλιά αρκει να ειναι αξιοπρεπή και όχι πλωτά φέρετρα... :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

> ΝΙΚΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΕΙ Η 35 ΕΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΝΕΛ?


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ;

----------


## gnikles

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ;


 ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΧΙ!!!ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

> ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΕΙ Η 35 ΕΤΙΑ  ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΣΩΘΕΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΤΥΧΗ.


τί εννοείττε ρε παιδιά "θα είχαμε σωθεί?"
δέν σας κατάλαβα..

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΝΤΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΘΗΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΟΠΟΣ  ΤΗΣ ΥΔΡΥΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ Β.ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ.
          1973   MYTILENE   37       1974   EUROPEAN EXPRESS   36       1975   THEOFILOS   35       1976   TAXIARCHIS   34       1987   COLOSSUS   23       1991   IPPOTIS   19       2001   AEOLOS KENTERIS II   9       2001   AEOLOS KENTERIS   9       2003   AQUA JEWEL   7   ΔΕΙΤΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΗΕΤΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ, ΚΟΥΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ . ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΝΕΛ. ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΝΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ;

----------


## giorgos....

γιατί δηλαδή τί έχουν αυτά τα καράβια απο τη στιγμή που είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και ταξιδεύουν? τόσα χρόνια δουλεύουν ακούραστα και έχουν βγάλει τα λεφτά τους και με το παραπάνω. αν είναι θέμα ηλικίας, είδα και τους Αίολους που απο τότε που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα, με τα προβλήματα που έχουν βγάλει δέν έχουν σταυρώσει γραμμή πάβω απο χρόνο.. το μόνο που κατάφεραν είναι να σέρνονται στα ενδοκυκλαδικά με 18 κόμβους....
νομίζω πως αν δεν είχε  κατάργηθεί η 35ετία θα είχαμε την κατάργηση την Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας σιγά σιγά.. και απο καραβολατρικής απόψεως εγώ γουστάρω να βλέπω τέτοια πλοία να ταξιδεύουν ακόμα στις θάλασσες μας και τα προτιμώ για τα ταξίδια μου σε σχέση με τα νέας τεχνολογίας και απίστευτης ασχήμιας "αεροστεγή" κουτιά..

----------


## douzoune

Βρε παιδιά ας μην ξαναρχίσουμε αυτό το μοιρολόι!!!! Δηλαδή έλεος πια! Η παλιά και η νέα Νελ, με τα "αν" που θυμίζουν έντονα το τρίτο ημίχρονο ποδοσφαιρικού αγώνα. Σε κάθε κακή στιγμή αφορμή ψάχνουμε να αρχίσουμε το μοιρολόι. Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. Και ας μην κατηγορούμε μόνο την Νελ σαν επιχείριση. Δεν θυμάμαι κανένα Μυτιληνιό να φώναζε τότε που γινόταν τα εγκλήματα...επομένως ευθύνη έχει και ο λεσβιακός λαός! Φαίνεται πως βολευόμασταν...Το αν η "νέα" Νελ αντιπροσωπεύει η όχι τον λεσβιακό λαό ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει....οι εταιρείες λαικής βάσης που εξέφραζαν τον λαό και τις ανάγκες του έχουν πεθάνει εδώ και χρόνια. Πόσο μάλλον στην Μυτιλήνη που ο καθένας κοιτάει την παρτη του και κοιτάει να φάει τον συνέταιρο/συνεργάτη. Γι αυτό δεν έχουμε πάει μπροστά εδώ και χρόνια. Από που να πάρεις από τους συνεταιρισμούς και κάθε προσπάθεια συνεργασία που πήγε στον βρόντο?
Πλέον δεν πιστεύω πως κανένας υποστηρίζει την "εταιρεία" ...αλλά την ιδέα (όπως και στις ομάδες στον αθλητισμό) Η εταιρεία κάνει προσπάθειες να σωθεί...σωστές/λάθος θα δείξει. Εγώ θα ευχηθώ ό,τι καλύτερο...

----------


## gnikles

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ!!!

----------


## Fido

> ΚΑΝΤΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΦΘΗΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΔΡΥΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΛ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ Β.ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ.
> 1973 MYTILENE 37 1974 EUROPEAN EXPRESS 36 1975 THEOFILOS 35 1976 TAXIARCHIS 34 1987 COLOSSUS 23 1991 IPPOTIS 19 2001 AEOLOS KENTERIS II 9 2001 AEOLOS KENTERIS 9 2003 AQUA JEWEL 7 ΔΕΙΤΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΗΕΤΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ, ΚΟΥΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ . ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΝΕΛ. ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΝΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ;


Προσωπικά δεν το βλεπω τόσο τραγικό. Αν εξαιρέσεις Μυτιλήνη, Τεό, Ταξμαν και european(για το οποίο όπως είπαμε υπάρχουν πολλές επιφυλαξεις για πολλά πράγματα) τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι υπέργηρα. Ένα πλοίο 19-20 ετων δεν θεωρείται γεράσμενο μην τρελαθούμε. Στα 20 του αν κρατιέται καλά πάντα- είναι αξιόμαχο και αξιόλογη μονάδα. Για Ακουα και Κεντέρηδες αυτοί είναι καινούρια πλοία, ποιο το θέμα; Ακόμα και το Αλκυόνη που το ξέχασες είναι του 1994!Να το διώξουμε κι αυτό; και τι να έχουμε; πλοία 1-2 ετών και στα πέντε να τα αποσύρουμε;δεν γινονται τέτοια πράγματα.
Ο βασικός στόλος της ΝΕΛ με προεξάρχοντες Τεό και Ταξμαν (το Μυτιλήνη αν και 37 είναι μια χαρά-και δρόμο έχει και αξιόπλοο είναι και αξιόπιστο-σκυλί έχει αποδειχτεί) ναι εχει θέμα ηλικίας. Αλλά ακόμη και ο Θεόφιλος σε σχέση με τα προϋπαρχοντα στη γραμμή μάλλον βελτιωση αποτελεί απ ότι κατάλαβα, καθώς και καλό καράβι είναι και δεν ειναι κουνίστρα όπως το ¶κουα και τηρούσε τα δρομολόγια του κατά γράμμα...Για τη συνέχεια ελπίζουμε να φτιάξει αυτή η κατάσταση, και πρώτη φορά μετά από χρόνια φαίνεται κάτι να γίνεται. Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο όμως ουτε και νομίζω ότι τα βαπόρια της είναι σάπια. Αν κάποιος είναι μεσα και ξέρει τα πράγματα από μέσα ας μας πει. Και έτσι κι αλλιώς ο καιρός κοντοζυγώνει τουλάχιστον για το Θεόφιλο... :Wink: 
Επίσης να πω ότι είμαστε εντελώς εκτός θέματος εδώ αλλά δεν πειράζει έχει κι αυτό το γούστο του...;-)

----------


## giorgos....

για να ελαφρύνουμε λίγο την ατμόσφαιρα ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες του Θεόφιλου την ώρα που έφτασε έξω απο το λιμάνι, μέχρι να πάει στο ΝΜΔ για ξεκούραση.. αφιερωμένες στους fans.. αυτού του συμπαθούς σκαριού..


P6211152.jpg
P6211179.jpg
P6211197.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> για να ελαφρύνουμε λίγο την ατμόσφαιρα ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες του Θεόφιλου την ώρα που έφτασε έξω απο το λιμάνι, μέχρι να πάει στο ΝΜΔ για ξεκούραση.. αφιερωμένες στους fans.. αυτού του συμπαθούς σκαριού..
> 
> 
> P6211152.jpg
> P6211179.jpg
> P6211197.jpg


 ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα...σε γνωστους και αγνωστους.Παρακολουθω την κουβεντα το βαπορι εβγαλε παλι μια κλασικη ζημια του να τον αφηνει η δεξια του.Τυχαιο??? δεν νομιζω !!!Ξερουμε ολοι τα γεγονοτα τις τελευταιας 2 ετιας και οχι μονο στην γραμμη ΒΑ αιγαιου.Λεει ο ενας λεει ο αλλος...ενα παραπονο μονο,και μια γνωμη.Κριμα που μια εταιρεια θα μπορουσε να κανει τοσα πολλα μα δεν.....και γνωμη μου καλα κανανε οτι κανανε αλλες εταιρειες και πεσανε πανω της σε εποχες δυσκολης επιβιωσης.Καλη αναρρωση μπαρμπα...Και μακαρι να σε εβλεπα δυνατο οπως σε αλλες εποχες με τον κοσμο φορτωμενο στο κουτι....και οχι σε ενα μολο να περιμενεις αλλο ενα χειρουργειο...

----------


## gnikles

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΕΟΣ
abel-tasman-00.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ:www.greatsoutherncards.com.au

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ "ΚΟΥΤΙΑ" ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΩ. ΟΣΟΙ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ "ΕΡΩΤΑ' ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ & 50 & 100 ΕΤΩΝ, ΑΛΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΙΣΜΟΣ & ΑΛΛΟ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΤΟΠΟΥ. ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΛΗΜΝΙΩΝ  ΤΩΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΙΩΝ, ΤΩΝ ΧΙΩΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ, ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΕΣ ΕΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΚΛΠ.

----------


## gnikles

> ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ "ΚΟΥΤΙΑ" ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΣΩ. ΟΣΟΙ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ "ΕΡΩΤΑ' ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ & 50 & 100 ΕΤΩΝ, ΑΛΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΙΣΜΟΣ & ΑΛΛΟ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΤΟΠΟΥ. ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΛΗΜΝΙΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΙΩΝ, ΤΩΝ ΧΙΩΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ, ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΕΣ ΕΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΚΛΠ.


 ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΕΡΩΤΑΣ:-PΑΛΙΜΟΝΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΕΣ!!!!

----------


## karystos

Δυστυχώς η ιστορία ήταν μάλλον αναμενόμενη και μάλιστα και πιο γρήγορα. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όταν ξεκίνησε μετά το ατύχημα έγιναν προτάσεις σε κάποιους μηχανικούς (τουλάχιστον έτσι λένε αυτοί), που δε θέλησαν να πάνε μέσα για να μη χρεωθούν ενδεχόμενη γκέλα. Και οι μέρες δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολες ούτε οι θέσεις τόσο πολλές. Το από εδώ και πέρα δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει ακόμη αν και το ενδεχόμενο παροπλισμού απασχολεί την εταιρεία που ψάχνει να βρει λύσεις. Εκείνο που μάλλον είναι βέβαιο είναι πως τα βρήκαν με τον Αρκουμάνη και ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ δε θα αλλάξει μεν χρώμα αλλά θα αλλάξει σινιάλο. Το πότε θα γίνει αυτό παίζει. Κανονικά θα ήταν μετά τη σεζόν, αλλά τώρα αν αποδειχτεί η ζημιά στο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ απαγορευτική, θα μπορούσε να παίξει σοβαρά ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ για αντικαταστάτης για τον υπόλοιπο ένα χρόνο της σύμβασης. Δεν έχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες προδιαγραφές, αλλά έχει τα κρεβάτια που απαιτεί ο διαγωνισμός και το γκαράζ σχετικά. Σιγά μην καλλιγώσουνε και τον ψύλλο τώρα. 

Όλα αυτά με κάθε επιφύλαξη επειδή η υπόθεση ΝΕΛ είναι πολύ ρευστή, τα παιχνίδια με τις μετοχές συνεχίζονται και υπάρχει πάντα το ενδεχόμενο αυτή η απότομη γιγάντωση να είναι αυτό που μοιάζει πάρα πολύ ότι είναι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο Θεόφιλος βρίσκεται στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας...  :Wink: 

Καλώς τα δεχθήκαμε !

----------


## opelmanos

Δεν νομίζω οτί θα το πετάξουν έτσι το πλοίο .Επειδή είναι παλιό έιναι ασφαλισμένο και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η ασφαλιστική πληρώνει τέτιοου είδους ζημιές (μηχανικές βλάβες, ανταλακτικά, πρόσφατο παράδειγμα Εξπρές Πήγασος )Ανταλακτικά υπάρχουν απλά είναι λίγο χρονοβόρα η διαδικασία για να έρθουν αν δεν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα.Η ποιό άμεση κίνηση θα είναι να αναζητήσουν τίποτα από το Φαίδρα που είναι υπό διάλυση ωστέ να μην ανακυκλωθούν και αυτά .Πιστεύω οτι οι μηχανές υπάρχουν ακόμα και δεν έχουν ξηλωθεί.
Ότι και να γίνει πάντως δεν έχει καμία σημασία  από τη στιγμή που την γλύτωσε στο ατύχημα και ξαναταξίδεψε πραγματικά δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν ξαναταξιδέψει τώρα η όχι !!

----------


## Νaval22

το ατύχημα του κασαπά "κούρεψε" λίγο την αρίστερη μηχανή αρα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει συσχέτιση,επίσης είναι κάπως παρακινδυνευμένο να υπάρχουν φήμες περί σκραπ,το καράβι αυτό με τα σημερινά δεδομένα της εταιρείας και για τη γραμμή που κάνει είναι μια χαρά και σιγουρα αναβάθμιση σε σχέση με τους προκατόχους του,εχω την αίσθηση ότι το πλοίο θα φτιαχτεί ακόμα και αν χάσει τη σαιζόν λοιπόν,εξάλλου ο πήγασος φτιάχτηκε και δεν νομίζω πως ήταν πιο παραγωγικό πλοίο

----------


## sylver23

Ολοι λέτε να μην προτρέχουμε και προς το παρον ακουω μονο σενάρια.
Μηπως να αναμένουμε λίγο??

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά *θα ξαναταξιδέψει το πλοίο* δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το πετάξουν. Αλίμονο αν πιάσουμε και πετάμε έτσι τα πλοία off από μηχανικές βλάβες.Πρωσοπικά ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει πλοίο λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης να το στέλνουν για σκράπ είτε είναι αυτό παλιό είτε καινούργιο.*Στην εποχή μας (και δεν το λέω επειδή είναι ο Τεο τώρα αλλά ισχύει και για άλλα πλοία)δεν είναι να πετιέται τίποτα που έχει ακόμα ψωμί μπροστά του και έχει να προσφέρει με αξιοπρέπια τις υπηρεσίες του στον κόσμο* ,μηχανήματα είναι αυτά μέρα νύχτα δουλεύουν και αν αναλογιστουμε και την γραμμή που εκτελεί το πλοίο και από τις πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να χάλάσουν!!Εξήγησα και στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου οτί σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η ασφαλιστική που έιναι ασφαλισμένο το πλοίο θα πληρώσει την ζημιά.Πάντως για την συγγεκριμένη μηχανή καλύτερα ήταν να είχε αλλάχτεί προ καιρού από τότε που ακούστηκε οτί το Φαίδρα θα πήγαινε για δυάλιση να αγοράσουν κανένα ανταλακτικό.Αλλά και τώρα μπορούν αν θέλουν να κινηθούν *άμεσα* να αγοράσουν την μηχανή του υπο διάλυση Φαίδρα και όχι πάλι να υποστεί νέο χέιρουργείο η παλιά αρκετά έχει τραβήξει.Όπως που πήρε και τον άξονα της Φαίδρας μετά το ατύχημα ας πάρει φορέσει και την μηχανή της τώρα δεν είναι κακό. Ακόμα και σε ανθρώπους αυτό γίνεται με τις μεταμοσχεύσεις καρδιάς οργάνων κ.τ.λ αν φύγει από την ζωή κάποιος άλλος άνθρωπος και κρίνουν οι γιατροί οτί είναι κατάλληλο το όργανο για μεταμόσχευση!

----------


## manos75

ο μανος φαινεται ποσο πολυ αγαπαει το πλοιο μεχρι και στο νοσοκομειο το στελνει για ενχειρηση.μακαρι το πλοιο να φτιαχτει και να συνεχιζει να προσφερει υπηρεσιες γιατι τα νησια το εχουν αναγκη.οσο για εσενα μανο ηρεμησε ολα θα πανε καλα μην μας παθεις και τιποτα  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> ο μανος φαινεται ποσο πολυ αγαπαει το πλοιο μεχρι και στο νοσοκομειο το στελνει για ενχειρηση.μακαρι το πλοιο να φτιαχτει και να συνεχιζει να προσφερει υπηρεσιες γιατι τα νησια το εχουν αναγκη.οσο για εσενα μανο ηρεμησε ολα θα πανε καλα μην μας παθεις και τιποτα


Εντάξει φίλε μου δεν λέω σίδερα λαμαρίνες και μηχανήματα είναι αυτά και φτιάχνουν και η ανθρώπινη ζωή έχει περρισότερη αξία.Γεροί εμείς να ήμαστε πάνω απ΄ολα !!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> τις μηχανες που λες, δεν τις φοραει η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ???


Σωστα φιλε μου _ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ_-_ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ_-_ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-_

Αληθεια _ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ_-_ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ δεν θα ηταν χαρμα με χρωματα ΝΕΛ η ΑΝΕΚ
για ΒΑ Αιγαιο?
Με μια καλη επισκευη (original spares,Yδροβολη) τα βαπορια αυτα κανουν 18-19 μιλια 
α ν ε τ α

----------


## nikosnasia

> Σωστα φιλε μου _ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ_-_ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ_-_ΦΑΙΔΡΑ-_
> 
> Αληθεια _ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ_-_ΜΑΡΙΝΑ_ δεν θα ηταν χαρμα με χρωματα ΝΕΛ η ΑΝΕΚ
> για ΒΑ Αιγαιο?
> Με μια καλη επισκευη (original spares,Yδροβολη) τα βαπορια αυτα κανουν 18-19 μιλια 
> α ν ε τ α


ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ Β ΑΙΓΑΙΟ.ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ.ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΝΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΞΕΘΑΨΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ , ΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΟΛΙΣ , ΚΑΝΑ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΛΤΕ ΤΟ. ΔΕΚΤΑ ΟΛΑ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## gnikles

> ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ Β ΑΙΓΑΙΟ.ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ.ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΝΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΞΕΘΑΨΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΗ , ΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΟΛΙΣ , ΚΑΝΑ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΛΤΕ ΤΟ. ΔΕΚΤΑ ΟΛΑ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ.


 ΩΝΤΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ.

----------


## 2nd mate

Σάββατο 14:00 αναχώρηση απο Καβάλα προς Βαθύ βάση του συστήματος...να υποθέσω οτι όλα πήγαν καλά? :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

> Σάββατο 14:00 αναχώρηση απο Καβάλα προς Βαθύ βάση του συστήματος...να υποθέσω οτι όλα πήγαν καλά?


ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!!!!!

----------


## mitilinios

> Σάββατο 14:00 αναχώρηση απο Καβάλα προς Βαθύ βάση του συστήματος...να υποθέσω οτι όλα πήγαν καλά?


Και η επιβεβαίωση...


*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ "ΝΕΛ ΑΕ" - 24.06.2010*
                                   Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ»
 Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ ανακοινώνει στο επιβατικό κοινό τα ακόλουθα:
 Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι μετά την ολοκλήρωση εργασιών αποκατάστασης της χαμηλής πίεσης ελαίου δεξιάς κύριας μηχανής του πλοίου της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει αύριο Παρασκευή 25/06/2010 από Πειραιά προς Καβάλα κενό φορτίου και επιβατών, ώστε να ενταχθεί στα δρομολόγια του. 
Το δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής 25/06/2010 θα εκτελεστεί το Σάββατο 26/06/2010 από Καβάλα στις 14:00' για Λήμνο αφ. 18:30' αν. 19:00', Μυτιλήνη αφ. 01:00' Κυριακή 27/06/10 αν. 01:50', Χίο αφ. 05:05' αν. 05:30', Βαθύ άφιξη 09:00' 27/06/10. 
Το δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής 27/06/10 από Βαθύ θα εκτελεστεί κανονικά στις 10:00'.
 Οι επιβάτες ενημερώνονται από την εταιρεία και τα πρακτορεία τους.


Καλή επάνοδο στα δρομολόγια χωρίς περαιτέρω προβλήματα.  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Εφτάψυχη η ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΑ μας :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευτυχως ολα πηγαν καλα....
Σιδερενιος....!!!!!!

Το nautilia.gr θα βρισκεται στην Καβαλα, για πληρη ανταποκριση....!!!!

----------


## Νaval22

ολα καλα λοιπόν,απορώ όμως απο που προέκυψαν οι φήμες,που κόντεψανε να ψάλουν στο καράβι τη νεκρόσιμο ακολουθία,μάλλον θα πρέπει να είμαστε ιδιαίτερα προσεχτικοί σε ότι ακούμε για απόφυγη του ράδιο αρβύλα,που είναι βέβαια βασικό χαρακτηριστικό των απανταχού φόρουμ στο ίντερνετ

----------


## Fido

Ο Μπάρμπας επιστρέφει δριμύτερος ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!Τα λοιπά σενάρια παρέμειναν απλα...σενάρια, (για ακόμα μια φορά, τι διάολο στο μάτι το έχουν βάλει το βαπόρι; :Very Happy: )
άρα αύριο θα κρεμαστώ στο ais να παρακολουθώ την κατάσταση...
Με το καλο και να είναι το τελευταίο που αντιμετώπισε εύχομαι!
ΣΙΔΕΡΕΝΙΟΣ!

----------


## opelmanos

> Και η επιβεβαίωση...
> 
> 
> *ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ "ΝΕΛ ΑΕ" - 24.06.2010*
> Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ»
> Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ ανακοινώνει στο επιβατικό κοινό τα ακόλουθα:
> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι μετά την ολοκλήρωση εργασιών αποκατάστασης της χαμηλής πίεσης ελαίου δεξιάς κύριας μηχανής του πλοίου


Πάντως μου φαίνεται τελείως κουλό να είχε ένα τόσο μικρό πρόβλημα και να μείνει εκτός δράσης τόσες μέρες και να μην μπορεί να επισκευαστει στο Καρλόβασι όπως εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει πως πρίν αφτασει το πλοίο στον Πειραιά είχε ακουστεί για στρόφαλο και ράγισμα μέρους της μηχανής και ότι υπήρχε φόβος να ακινητοποιηθεί για να φέρουν ανταλακτικά κ.τλ.(και αυτό το ΄λέω επειδή δεν είμαι και άσχετος από μηχανές).Σημασία έχει οτί ο ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ ξανάρχεται και δεν φοβάται τίποτα.Σιδερένιος να είναι και *να σκάσουν οι οχθροί του!!*

----------


## Giovanaut

Η διαφορα Καρλοβασιου με Πειραια, εγκειται στο γεγονος οτι στον Πειραια τα εχεις ολα και ολους διπλα σου, ενω στο Καρλοβασι οχι...

Το πλοιο βρισκεται στον προλιμενα...
Γυρω στις 17.00-18.00 αναχωρει κενο για Καβαλα, οσοι πιστοι σπευσατε...!!!
Ποιος ξερει ποτε θα ξαναερθει Πειραια...???

----------


## Fido

Ας ελπίσουμε απλά και μόνο στην επόμενη ετησία του... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ποιος ξερει ποτε θα ξαναερθει Πειραια...???


Να σου πώ εγώ !Όταν ανέβει με το καλό ο παππούς Απόλωνας να πάρει την γραμμή του Τεό και εκείνος με την σειρά του στην Ικαροσαμία .Δηλ το Σεπτέμβριο τότε δεν είναι ?Πονηρή η ερώτηση σου πάντως .
Θελουμε φωτο του Ηρωα από την αναχώρηση του .Vinman περιμένω να το ζωγραφίσεις

----------


## MYTILENE

Έφυγε ο βάπορας ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην έχουμε προβλήματα στο μέλλον.ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΤΕΟ,ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Έφυγε ο βάπορας ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και να μην έχουμε προβλήματα στο μέλλον.ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΤΕΟ,ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ


Η Καβαλα θα τον υποδεχτει αυριο με καθε επισημοτητα... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Αύριο τι ώρα δίνει από Καβάλα αναχώρηση??Αλήθεια πήγε κανείς να τον φωτογραφίσει στον προλιμένα και από την αναχώρηση του??

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αύριο τι ώρα δίνει από Καβάλα αναχώρηση??


14.00....................

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτή είναι η περιβόητη μηχανή του ΗΡΩΑ που ταλαιπωρείται τα τελευταία χρόνια 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94991
Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση οτί απο την ωρα που ξεκινησε δεν εχει περασει τα 15.Και στο δοκιματικό επίσης μόνο 16.1 πήγε  :Sad:  Πάντως θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να το άνοιγαν τώρα να ξεμπουκώσει λίγο που είναι κενό φορτίου και άνετο.Έστω ένα 18 άρι θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος να το έβλεπα να πήγαινε αλλά που?

----------


## marsant

Ρε παιδια τι να ανοιξουν οι ανθρωποι?Υπαρχει λογος?Οτι μπορει πλεον το βαπορι να μην πηγαινει τοσο δεν το υπολογιζετε?Με 18 μιλια δεν πηγαινε ποτε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ,τωρα αν πηγε μια φορα(μπορει να το επηρεασαν και τα ρευματα) δεν σημαινει οτι τα παει ανα πασα στιγμη και παντα τα εχει.Η ταχυτητα του πλοιου ειναι 15,5 μεχρι 16,5(υπηρεσιακη).Τοσο ταξιδευει στην γραμμη που ηταν.Τωρα ΑΝ εχει ακομα κανα μιλι να δωσουν ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο,για να το πηγαινουν τοσο αυτη ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμας.

----------


## Fido

Μάνο η φωτογραφία ειναι πολύ καλή...
Τώρα όσο για το αν έχει η αν δεν έχει το δρόμο του, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το (ξανα)αναλύσουμε πιστεύω, βέβαια τα γεγονότα πολλές φορές μιλάνε από μόνα τους, ή έτσι νομίζουμε... :Wink: 
Πάντως και όταν εκανε την ετησία του και πήρε πάλι την άγουσα για να παει στα μέρη του πάλι έτσι υποτονικά πήγαινε. ¶ποψή μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τον ζορίζουνε τώρα, έχει άφθονο χρόνο για να φτάσει, ενδεχομένως να θέλουν να τεστάρουν και κάποια πράγματα, ή να θέλουν να κάνουν τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή οικονομία στα καύσιμα (αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς τι κατανάλωση έχει; :Smile: )ή τέλος ΟΝΤΩΣ να μην θέλουν να ζορίσουν τη μηχανή από φόβο μην πάθει κι άλλη ζημιά. Θα δείξει. 
Πάντως εννοείται με τα χαλαρά ωράρια που έχει το βαπόρι δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να το τρέχουν παραπάνω, παρά μόνο αν καθυστερήσει! Προσωπικά επειδή (πριν την τελευταία βλαβη) το είχα πετύχει ουκ ολιγες φορές να είναι χαλαρά πάνω από 17,5 κόμβους δεν νομίζω όλες μα ΟΛΕΣ να οφείλοντο σε ρευματα κλπ κλπ. 
Τέλος πάντων όμως θα τον παρακολουθούμε στενά και θα δούμε πως πηγαίνει μετά το...κρυολόγημά του! :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ρε παιδια τι να ανοιξουν οι ανθρωποι?Υπαρχει λογος?Οτι μπορει πλεον το βαπορι να μην πηγαινει τοσο δεν το υπολογιζετε?Με 18 μιλια δεν πηγαινε ποτε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ,τωρα αν πηγε μια φορα(μπορει να το επηρεασαν και τα ρευματα) δεν σημαινει οτι τα παει ανα πασα στιγμη και παντα τα εχει.Η ταχυτητα του πλοιου ειναι 15,5 μεχρι 16,5(υπηρεσιακη).Τοσο ταξιδευει στην γραμμη που ηταν.Τωρα ΑΝ εχει ακομα κανα μιλι να δωσουν ειναι αλλουνου παπα ευαγγελιο,για να το πηγαινουν τοσο αυτη ξερουν καλυτερα απο εμας.


Φίλε μου Μαρίνο ο Τεό έχει πιάσει και *19 κόμβους*  παλιά .Πάντως η υπηρεσιακή του όταν έκανε το δρομόλόγιο Πειραιάς -Χίος -Μυτιλήνη το 2007 μετά την αμοβολή την πλαστικοποίηση και το καθάρισμα στα τούρμπο που έκανε ήταν 18.5 κόμβους!! .Να φανταστείς Χίος -Πειραιάς έφευγε 10 το βράδυ και 6:30 το πρωί ήταν δεμένο.

----------


## nikosnasia

Πριν λίγο και πάλι κοντά μας.
DSCN6125.JPG

----------


## gnikles

ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ Ο ΜΑΝΟΣ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΡΑΝΤΕΒΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ!!! :Razz: ΕΝΩ ΕΠΙΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΠΥΡΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ!!!!
DSC00737.JPG
DSC00758.JPG

----------


## gnikles

> Πριν λίγο και πάλι κοντά μας.
> DSCN6125.JPG


 ΝΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΖΗΛΕΥΕΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ Ο ΜΑΝΟΣ!!! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Ρε παιδιά σκέφτηκα πολύ να έρθω αλλά μου τελείωσε η μπατάρία την μηχανής και μετά τον Αρχάγγελλο την έκανα για το σπίτι. :Sad: Αν μου λέγατε οτί ήσασταν παρέα στο λιμάνι θα ερχόμουν και χωρίς μηχανή .Μπράβο για τον κόπό σας πάντως .Θα τον δώ εγώ την Τρίτη πρώτα ο Θεός

----------


## redhell

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δημοσιευτεί (300 σελίδες με απαντήσεις είναι πολλές για τις τσεκάρω) αλλά ...

Αμφίβιος Θεόφιλος - Λιμ. Χίου 1995


123.jpg 456.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Μιλάμε για απίστευτη φωτογραφία. έχω μείνει με το στόμα ανοιχτό. μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις και τι ακριβώς είχε συμβεί τότε ;
*

----------


## Tasos@@@

:shock::shock::shock:
Αν ειναι δυνατον!!!

----------


## Harry14

Τι εχει περασει αυτο το βαπορι... Ξερει κανεις πως ακριβως εγινε αυτο; Γιατι εδω δεν μιλαμε για ενα ξυσιματακι εδω ξυλωσε τα παντα :Razz:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δημοσιευτεί (300 σελίδες με απαντήσεις είναι πολλές για τις τσεκάρω) αλλά ...
> 
> Αμφίβιος Θεόφιλος - Λιμ. Χίου 1995


Κυριολεκτικά, απόβαση του Θεόφιλου στη Χίο... :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Η φωτο εχει δημοσιευτει παλι.Το ατυχημα εγινε καλοκαιρι του 95΄κολλησαν τα χειριστηρια με αποτελεσμα να βγει για ουζακι.Και η πλακα δεν επαθε ζημια το βαπορι εκτος απο κατι μικρα ελασματα πλωρα,αλλα η προβλητα!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Για του λόγου το αληθές από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ
Theofilos Chios 4.JPG

----------


## kapas

> Η φωτο εχει δημοσιευτει παλι.Το ατυχημα εγινε καλοκαιρι του 95΄κολλησαν τα χειριστηρια με αποτελεσμα να βγει για ουζακι.Και η πλακα δεν επαθε ζημια το βαπορι εκτος απο κατι μικρα ελασματα πλωρα,αλλα η προβλητα!!!


+ ενα αμαξακι..... :Razz:  ή ο μπαρμπας ειναι γερη κατασκευη(δεν σπαει δεν χαλαει,λεμε τωρα), ή η προβλητα ηταν απο γυψο... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν θυμάμαι να είχαμε αναφέρει, όμως πόσο είχε διαρκέσει η αποκώλησή του ; συγχωρέστε με αν θυμάμαι λάθος. Μήπως γνωρίζουν οι γνώστες του γεγονότος ; 

Ωραία ντοκουμέντο Νίκο... Πάντως την επισκευούλα του μετά πρέπει να την χρειάστηκε...

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές ώρες! Η τύχη ήταν ότι προσάραξε στο γνωστό ρέμα που καταλήγει στο λιμάνι...
Την ίδια μέρα ήρθε Μυτιλήνη και συνέχισε το δρομολόγιο του κανονικά...
Φυσικά το περίμενα στο ντόκο γιατι ειχα φοβηθεί μην πάθει το αγαπημένο μου βαπόρι (τότε) κάτι...

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Στο ίδιο σημείο που είχε καβαλήσει την δεκαετία του 80 το Νήσος Χίος δεν ήταν?

----------


## Apostolos

Αν όχι στο ιδιο σημείο πάρα πολυ κοντα σε αυτό...

----------


## xidianakis

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δημοσιευτεί (300 σελίδες με απαντήσεις είναι πολλές για τις τσεκάρω) αλλά ...
> 
> Αμφίβιος Θεόφιλος - Λιμ. Χίου 1995


κοιταξτε τον "ασπρο" πως κραταει το απαγορευτικο και κοιταζει....!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Mπήκε σε μονόδρομο ο Τέο..:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

> Mπήκε σε μονόδρομο ο Τέο..:mrgreen:


Και τρακάρησε και  με αυτοκίνητο για φαντάσου.Αντε τώρα να πείς την ασφάλεια οτι τράκαρες με πλοίο να σε πάρουν με τις πέτρες  :Cool:

----------


## xidianakis

> Και τρακάρησε και με αυτοκίνητο για φαντάσου.Αντε τώρα να πείς την ασφάλεια οτι τράκαρες με πλοίο να σε πάρουν με τις πέτρες


δε νομιζω να σε παρουν με τις πετρες.... πιο πολυ το κοβω να σε βαλουν σε μια κουτα και να σε στειλουν στο Δαφνι για διακοπες χωρις επιστροφη!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> δε νομιζω να σε παρουν με τις πετρες.... πιο πολυ το κοβω να σε βαλουν σε μια κουτα και να σε στειλουν στο Δαφνι για διακοπες χωρις επιστροφη!


Eκεί θα πας αν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα δωμάτιο στο πολυτελέστατο αυτό ξεχοδοχείο...:mrgreen: :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Θεόφιλος φωτογραφημένο στις 25/06/2010 ψηλά απο τα Σελήνια - Σαλαμίνος. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του. :Very Happy:  

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 03 25-06-2010.jpg

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 04 25-06-2010.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> To Θεόφιλος φωτογραφημένο στις 25/06/2010 ψηλά απο τα Σελήνια - Σαλαμίνος. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του. 
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 03 25-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 04 25-06-2010.jpg


Όταν επέστρεψε μετά τη ΄βλάβη για τα δρομολόγια του ήταν εκεί?

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε opelmanos δεν ξέρω, το τράβηξα φωτο μετά έφυγα με το Ποσειδώνας και χάθηκα!!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## opelmanos

Ε ναί τότε ήταν στο ανέβασμά του για Καβάλα!!

----------


## erenShip

έμαθα ότι η nel σχεδιάζει να το δρομολογήσει στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-ικαρία-Σάμο και στην θέση του θα μπεί το Πηνελόπη (της Agoudimos lines) ... αληθεύει???

----------


## opelmanos

> έμαθα ότι η nel σχεδιάζει να το δρομολογήσει στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-ικαρία-Σάμο και στην θέση του θα μπεί το Πηνελόπη (της Agoudimos lines) ... αληθεύει???


  Ειρηνέλι ,,, ασε το πλοίο εδώ που κάθεται μια χαρά είναι και η γιαγια  Πηνελόπη έχει αλλού δουλεια ....

----------


## erenShip

> Ειρηνέλι ,,, ασε το πλοίο εδώ που κάθεται μια χαρά είναι και η γιαγια  Πηνελόπη έχει αλλού δουλεια ....


δεν φταίω εγώ...αυτά που μαθαίνω λεώ.... :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eτσι έτσι.. Να τον πάρουν τον Θεόφιλο από την Μυτιλήνη...:mrgreen:

----------


## erenShip

> Eτσι έτσι.. Να τον πάρουν τον Θεόφιλο από την Μυτιλήνη...:mrgreen:


άτομα σαν το opelmano θα κλείσουν το λιμάνι ώστε το καράβι να μείνει στην μυτιιλήνη!

----------


## Giovanaut

Δεξια στροφη στην Καβαλα, που τον αγαπα πολυ, την περασμενη Τεταρτη...!!!

DSC04439.JPG

DSC04441.JPG

DSC04443.JPG

DSC04446.JPG

DSC04448.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

και συνεχιζουμε.....

DSC04449.JPG

DSC04451.JPG

DSC04455.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Μια *επρόσθια* 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97501
ΚΑΙ μία *οπίσθια
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97503

----------


## Apostolos

Πλωριό και πρυμιά λέμε φίλε μου καλέ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Πλωριό και πρυμιά λέμε φίλε μου καλέ!!!


 Δες και την φατσούλα  που έβαλα και θα καταλάβεις πώς το ενοοώ..

----------


## sylver23

> Γυμνάσιο ετοιμοτητας για περιπτωση πυρκαγιας κ εγκαταλειψης πραγματοποιηθηκε  χθες 29 Μαιου  κατα το δρομολογιο του πλοιου απο Λεσβο για Χιο υπο τις οδηγιες του υπαρχου κ του υποπλοιαρχου. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ανεβει κ σχετικη φωτογραφια


Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα λόγω στρατιωτικών υποχρεώσεων η φωτογραφίες που σας είχα τάξει απο το γυμνάσιο ετοιμότητας.

P5290206.jpg

P5290207.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα λόγω στρατιωτικών υποχρεώσεων η φωτογραφίες που σας είχα τάξει απο το γυμνάσιο ετοιμότητας.
> 
> P5290206.jpg
> 
> P5290207.jpg


Μεγαλες στιγμες και μεγαλες μορφες........ :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μεγαλες στιγμες και μεγαλες μορφες........


 ΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ΤΕΟ από την Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos & giovanaut.
DSCF6470.jpg

----------


## fistikovoutiro

Στο λιμάνι της Χίου ενώ μανουβράρει στις 29/05/2010

----------


## STRATHGOS

DSC00762.jpg
DSC00772.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Σήμερα το απόγευμα ο Τεό πήρε πάρα πολύ κόσμο καθώς και μία ουρά Ι.Χ από την πλώρη μέχρι την πρύμη του πλοίου πράγμα πολύ ικανοποιητικό για την εποχή αν φανταστεί κανείς και τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν.Αυτό που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση ήταν ότι από την ώρα που ήρθε μέχρι και την ώρα που έφυγε για 50 λεπτά παραμονή δεν έσβησε τις μηχανές τις είχε stand buy,ενώ άλλες φορές και για 20 λεπτά να κάθεται τις σβήνει.Μακάρι να συνεχίσει να έχει αυτή την συνέπεια στο δρομολόγια χωρίς προβλήματα γιατί τελευταία με τις καθυστερήσεις έχει αρχίσει να με απογοητέυει!!

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή άφιξη στην Μυτιλήνη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98449
Αφήστε ιστορία είναι το πώς τράβηξα αυτές τις φωτό.Ανέβηκα στον Χάλικα ,μπήκα σε ιδιωτικό χώρο και  μου την είπαν .Με πέρασαν για ύποτπο κλοπής  :Cool:

----------


## kardamyla_hios

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ΤΕΟ από την Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos & giovanaut.
> DSCF6470.jpg


Καλημέρα !

Παρατηρώντας τη φωτογραφία βλέπω ότι έχουν κλειστεί τα παράθυρα στην αριστερή πλευρά πάνω από τη γέφυρα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εκεί είναι το καπνιστήριο των αξιωματικών.

Ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα ;

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## opelmanos

Εκεί δεν έιναι το καπνιστήριο των αξιωματικών .Εκεί είναι αποθήκη για μπογιές και εργαλεία .

----------


## kardamyla_hios

¶μα δεις όμως δεξιά έχει παράθυρα και παλαιότερα υπήρχαν και αριστερά .

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Μάνος έχει δίκιο... Οι καμπίνες και το σαλόνι είναι ποιο πρύμα και δεξιά...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σημερινή αναχώρηση του ΤΕΟ από την Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos & giovanaut.
> DSCF6470.jpg


Αφου ευχαριστησω τον φιλο Δημητρη, να ενημερωσω οτι σημερα το απογευμα απο Σαμο το πλοιο φορτωσε γυρω στα 20 φορτηγα τσιρκο με προορισμο τη Χιο....!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Ο ΗΡΩΑΣ την περασμένη Κυριακή μανουβράροντας στο λιμάνι!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99154

----------


## douzoune

Εδώ και κάποιες ημέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι υπάρχει μια standard καθυστέρηση της τάξης της μιας ώρας....δεν έχω προσέξει ταχύτητες...ελπίζω να οφείλεται στην κίνηση!

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Ο ΗΡΩΑΣ την περασμένη Κυριακή μανουβράροντας στο λιμάνι!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99154


Ωραια φωτο φιλε Μανο,αλλα δεν ειναι και μπουμπουλινα το βαπορι. :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εδώ και κάποιες ημέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι υπάρχει μια standard καθυστέρηση της τάξης της μιας ώρας....δεν έχω προσέξει ταχύτητες...ελπίζω να οφείλεται στην κίνηση!


Λιγο πολυ ετσι θα συνεχισει το βαπορι.
Περαν της κινησης οφειλεται και στο ταρακουλο που ειχε ο βαπορας...!!!

Υ.Γ.
Δημητρακη παρε τη Μυτιληνια παρεα κι ελατε να πιουμε το πρωι καφεδακι στον καταπελτη..... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Λιγο πολυ ετσι θα συνεχισει το βαπορι.
> Περαν της κινησης οφειλεται και στο ταρακουλο που ειχε ο βαπορας...!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Δημητρακη παρε τη Μυτιληνια παρεα κι ελατε να πιουμε το πρωι καφεδακι στον καταπελτη.....


Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα ξυπνάω εύκολα, μέσα θα έρθω το πρωί Αχ να είχα την τύχη σου να τον ταξίδευα και εγώ

----------


## douzoune

> Υ.Γ.
> Δημητρακη παρε τη Μυτιληνια παρεα κι ελατε να πιουμε το πρωι καφεδακι στον καταπελτη.....


Καφεδάκι μπορεί να μην είπιαμε...αλλά παρά λίγο να αρχίσουμε τις πίτσες!  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  
Για σένα και τον MYTILENE !!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99590

----------


## opelmanos

> Καφεδάκι μπορεί να μην είπιαμε...αλλά παρά λίγο να αρχίσουμε τις πίτσες!  
> Για σένα και τον MYTILENE !!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99590


 Γιάννη μην πειράζεις τις ρυθμίσεις της μηχανής σου ,μια χαρά βγαίνουν στο αυτόματο!!

----------


## douzoune

> Γιάννη μην πειράζεις τις ρυθμίσεις της μηχανής σου ,μια χαρά βγαίνουν στο αυτόματο!!


Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν...

----------


## Apostolos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99590


Καταπληκτική οξύτητα και εκθεση στην φώτο σου!! Ασε να λένε !
(Αυτόματο=πατάτες γιαχνί)

----------


## Thanasis89

Σε ένα ταξίδι αστραπή, βρέθηκα στην Χίο. Παρ' όλο που είδα όλα τα καράβια της γραμμής από κοντά στο λιμάνι του όμορφιου αυτού νησιού δεν μπόρεσα να τα φωτογραφήσω καθώς είτε δεν το επέτρεπε η ώρα είτε το πρόγραμμα. 

Δεν ήθελα όμως να χάσω την ευκαιρία να φωτογραφίσω τον "Θεόφιλο"...

DSC07459.jpg

Αφιερωμένες στους DimitrisT, douzoune, dokimakos21, Trakman, vinman, Tasos@@@, Giovanaut, gtogias, Theofilos-ship, MYTILENE και opelmanos...

Το χάρηκα το πλοίο ! Η μπουρού αντρίκια - βαπορίσια !

----------


## gtogias

> Αφιερωμένες στους DimitrisT, douzoune, dokimakos21, Trakman, vinman, Tasos@@@, Giovanaut, gtogias, Theofilos-ship, MYTILENE και opelmanos...
> 
> Το χάρηκα το πλοίο ! Η μπουρού αντρίκια - βαπορίσια !


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Το πλοίο δείχνει πολύ εντυπωσιακό σε αυτή την όμορφη λήψη.

----------


## opelmanos

> Σε ένα ταξίδι αστραπή, βρέθηκα στην Χίο. Παρ' όλο που είδα όλα τα καράβια της γραμμής από κοντά στο λιμάνι του όμορφιου αυτού νησιού δεν μπόρεσα να τα φωτογραφήσω καθώς είτε δεν το επέτρεπε η ώρα είτε το πρόγραμμα. 
> 
> Δεν ήθελα όμως να χάσω την ευκαιρία να φωτογραφίσω τον "Θεόφιλο"...
> 
> DSC07459.jpg
> 
> Αφιερωμένες στους DimitrisT, douzoune, dokimakos21, Trakman, vinman, Tasos@@@, Giovanaut, gtogias, Theofilos-ship, MYTILENE και opelmanos...
> 
> Το χάρηκα το πλοίο ! Η μπουρού αντρίκια - βαπορίσια !


 Aπό τις καλύτερες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου !!Θανάση αν το ήξερα θα πεταγόμουν να σε έβλεπα!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Θανάση για την αφιέρωση,εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.Γιατί δεν είπες τίποτα για την άφιξη σου στην Χίο :sad: ,να κανονίζαμε να συναντηθούμε ;

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Σε ευχαριστω Θανο πολυ ομορφη*

----------


## dokimakos21

*Για σου ρε Θάνο με της ομορφίες σου...!!!*

----------


## nikosnasia

13 Αυγούστου 2000. Λευκότατοτος ΤΗΕΟ. ¶φιξη στη Χίο. Για όλους του φίλους του και ειδικά τον Thanasis89, τον Χιώτη DimitrisT και φυσικά τον Μάνο που "δεν" τον "πάει" με τίποτα.
Pict2000069.jpg
Να μη ξεχάσω και τον Theofilos-ship που έχει χαθεί.

----------


## DimitrisT

Παλιές καλές εποχές με τον ολόλευκο ΤΕΟ,να σαι καλά nikosnasia,πανέμορφη φωτογραφία.
18/4/2010 Αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Χίου.........
DSCF4091.jpg
Αφιεωμένη στους φίλους nikosnasia,Thanasis89,opelmanos,theofilos-ship, douzoune,Apostolos και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## theofilos-ship

> 13 Αυγούστου 2000. Λευκότατοτος ΤΗΕΟ. ¶φιξη στη Χίο. Για όλους του φίλους του και ειδικά τον Thanasis89, τον Χιώτη DimitrisT και φυσικά τον Μάνο που "δεν" τον "πάει" με τίποτα.
> Pict2000069.jpg
> Να μη ξεχάσω και τον Theofilos-ship που έχει χαθεί.


*Για σενα κανω παντα guest εμφανισεις.Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση οπως και στον Δημητρη.* :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Να ευχαριστησω κι εγω τους φιλους για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες και αφιερωσεις τους....!!!

Οπως φανηκε και παραπανω εκανα ενα ακομη ταξιδι με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και αυτη τη φορα λιγο διαφορετικο...

Εκανα το κυκλικο δρομολογιο απο Λημνο για Μυτιληνη, Χιο, Βαθυ και επιστροφη. Για τον λογο αυτο θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω θερμα τον πλοιαρχο cpt Γεωργιο Αρβανιτη καθως επισης και ολο το πληρωμα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για την εγκαρδια φιλοξενια τους....!!!

Απο εδω και κατω θα σας εχω αρκετο υλικο καθως επισης και μια εκπληξη που ελαβε χωρα την Κυριακη μετα την αναχωρηση μας απο τη Χιο....!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Να ευχαριστησω κι εγω τους φιλους για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες και αφιερωσεις τους....!!!
> 
> Οπως φανηκε και παραπανω εκανα ενα ακομη ταξιδι με το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και αυτη τη φορα λιγο διαφορετικο...
> 
> Εκανα το κυκλικο δρομολογιο απο Λημνο για Μυτιληνη, Χιο, Βαθυ και επιστροφη. Για τον λογο αυτο θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω θερμα τον πλοιαρχο cpt Γεωργιο Αρβανιτη καθως επισης και ολο το πληρωμα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για την εγκαρδια φιλοξενια τους....!!!
> 
> Απο εδω και κατω θα σας εχω αρκετο υλικο καθως επισης και μια εκπληξη που ελαβε χωρα την Κυριακη μετα την αναχωρηση μας απο τη Χιο....!!!!


 Πιός την χαρη σου φίλε Γιάννη, τελικά δεν έχω καταλαβει  το αγαπημένο σου πλοίο  στο αιγαίο πιό είναι .

----------


## Giovanaut

> Πιός την χαρη σου φίλε Γιάννη, τελικά δεν έχω καταλαβει το αγαπημένο σου πλοίο στο αιγαίο πιό είναι .


Καθε καραβι και καημος.... :Wink: 
Που λεει και το τραγουδι φιλε Μανο....!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Να απαντήσω εγώ!!!!!!
Όλα φίλε opelmanos, γι'αυτό και λεγόμαστε ΚΑΡΑΒΟ-λάτρες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Απλως με καποια ειμαστε δεμενοι συναισθηματικα γιατι εχουμε ζησει δυνατες στιγμες πανω τους....!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Απλως με καποια ειμαστε δεμενοι συναισθηματικα γιατι εχουμε ζησει δυνατες στιγμες πανω τους....!!!


Σε βλέπω να κάνεις θαλάσσια καριέρα φίλε Γιάννη .Είσαι και με την βούλα καραβολάτρης εσύ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Σε βλέπω να κάνεις θαλάσσια καριέρα φίλε Γιάννη .Είσαι και με την βούλα καραβολάτρης εσύ


Εγώ πάλι τον βλέπω μούτσο στον Θεόφιλο.. :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

> Εγώ πάλι τον βλέπω μούτσο στον Θεόφιλο..


 Όχι στον Τεό θα παώ  εγώ,ο Γιάννης πάει στην Αριάδνη τζόβενο :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Οπως σας ειχα πει κι εχθες σας ειχα μια εκπληξη. Ετσι λοιπον την Κυριακη που μας περασε, παραμονη της Αγιας Παρασκευης, και καθως επιστρεφα στη Λημνο, λιγο μετα τη Χιο με περιμενε κατι ξεχωριστο.

Ο Χιωτης καπετανιος του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ καπτα Γιωργος Αρβανιτης, πλησιασε το βαπορι κοντα στερια (περιπου στο μισο μιλι) στο σημειο που βρισκονταν το εκκλησακι της Αγιας Παρασκευης Καστελου, προκειμενου να αποδοσει Χαιρετισμο στον εορτασμο της μνημης της Αγιας...!!!


Ο Χαιρετισμος αποτελειται απο συνεχη σφυριγματα απο τη μπουρου και απο αναμα βεγγαλικων απο τον πλοιαρχο και το πληρωμα του πλοιου...

DSC04794.JPG

DSC04796.JPG

Το μικρο εκκλησακι της Αγιας Παρασκευης, βρισκεται ακριβως πανω απο το μικρο λιμανακι, ενω ανταποδιδουν στον Χαιρετισμο μας και οι ανθρωποι απο τη στερια...!!!

DSC04795.JPG

Κρατει στο σημειο για τα λιγα λεπτα που κρατησε ο Χαιρετισμος...

DSC04797.JPG

Καλα ταξιδια σε σενα και το πληρωμα σου καπτα Γιωργο...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες παραδώσεις, απο καταπληκτικούς ναυτικούς. 
Συγχαρητήρια στον πλοίαρχο (και ας μην τον ξέρω), αλλά και σε σένα φίλε Giovanaut που αποθανάτησες και μας έδειξες αυτό το υπέροχο φωτορεπορτάζ. Έννοιωσα υπέροχα γιατί θυμήθηκα κάτι ανάλογο που είχε γίνει στην Ελαφόνησο με το Παναγία Κοίμηση. :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

> Οπως σας ειχα πει κι εχθες σας ειχα μια εκπληξη. Ετσι λοιπον την Κυριακη που μας περασε, παραμονη της Αγιας Παρασκευης, και καθως επιστρεφα στη Λημνο, λιγο μετα τη Χιο με περιμενε κατι ξεχωριστο.
> 
> Ο Χιωτης καπετανιος του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ καπτα Γιωργος Αρβανιτης, πλησιασε το βαπορι κοντα στερια (περιπου στο μισο μιλι) στο σημειο που βρισκονταν το εκκλησακι της Αγιας Παρασκευης Καστελου, προκειμενου να αποδοσει Χαιρετισμο στον εορτασμο της μνημης της Αγιας...!!!
> 
> 
> Ο Χαιρετισμος αποτελειται απο συνεχη σφυριγματα απο τη μπουρου και απο αναμα βεγγαλικων απο τον πλοιαρχο και το πληρωμα του πλοιου...
> 
> DSC04794.JPG
> 
> ...


 Όμορφες στιγμές που σου φέρνουν συγκίνηση!!!Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!!!

----------


## douzoune

Μπράβο στον καπτά Γιώργο!!!! Υπέροχο αυτό που έκανε!!! Ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.
Περιμένω και το υπόλοιπο υλικό καθώς ο εξοπλισμός ήταν πλήρης!!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο Βαθυ.....!!!
Για ολους εσας και για τα ομορφα σχολια σας.....!!!

DSC04771.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφα σχολια για την πανεμορφη και σπανια φωτο εχουμε να κανουμε, αφου σε αυτο το σημειο η προσβαση δεν ειναι και πολυ ευκολη

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυτη για σενα ΒΕΝ.......!!!!

DSC04751.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

A! παρα πολυ ωραια και ευχαριστω!Ελπιζω το παραθυρο να το κλεινετε μη και μπει κανας γλαρος μεσα

----------


## opelmanos

> A! παρα πολυ ωραια και ευχαριστω!Ελπιζω το παραθυρο να το κλεινετε μη και μπει κανας γλαρος μεσα


Ποιοι γλάροι ??καμιά νυχτερίδα να λες :mrgreen:

----------


## dimitris!

Πραγματικά χαίρομαι που κάποιοι ναυτικοί κρατάνε την παράδοση...Γιατί δεν νομίζω οτι είμαι ο μόνος που θεωρεί οτι οι παραδόσεις αυτές έχουν αρχίσει και παραγκωνίζονται στη σύγχρονη ακτοπλοία μας.

----------


## Giovanaut

Το πλοιο σημερα θα εχει αλλαγη στο προγραμμα του, προκειμενου να παρει καυσιμα, καθως στη Θεσσαλονικη απο την οποια καθε Δευτερα τροφοδοτειται, υπαρχει προβλημα...!!!!

Προς Θεου δεν θα φτασει στον Πειραια...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Το πλοιο σημερα θα εχει αλλαγη στο προγραμμα του, προκειμενου να παρει καυσιμα, καθως στη Θεσσαλονικη απο την οποια καθε Δευτερα τροφοδοτειται, υπαρχει προβλημα...!!!!
> 
> Προς Θεου δεν θα φτασει στον Πειραια...!!!


Kαι πού θα παέι Σύρο μήπως ???Ενοείται ότι θέλουμε φωτό από τους Συριανούς φίλους μας !!

----------


## Giovanaut

Οπως προειπα ομως, μαλλον δεν θα ελιμενιστει.....!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Το πλοιο αυτη την στιγμη εξω απο την Μυκονο με κατευθυνση την Συρο...!!*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο παίρνει καύσιμα από το πλοίο SIROS αρκετά μακριά από το λιμάνι της Σύρου..*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο παίρνει καύσιμα από το πλοίο SIROS αρκετά μακριά από το λιμάνι της Σύρου..*


Κρίμας θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία για μία σπάνια νυχτερινή φωτογράφιση στο λιμάνι της Σύρου  :Sad:

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο παίρνει καύσιμα από το πλοίο SIROS αρκετά μακριά από το λιμάνι της Σύρου..*





> Κρίμας θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία για μία σπάνια νυχτερινή φωτογράφιση στο λιμάνι της Σύρου


Οταν λοιπον το traffic του nautilia δουλευει ρολοι.......... :Wink: 
Για ολους εσας τους fun του θεοφιλου!!!!

P7310163.JPG

P7310167.JPG
Εξαιρετικα για τους dokimako και opelmanos!!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Και ακομη μια απο την αυλη μου!

P8010198.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Και ακομη μια απο την αυλη μου!
> 
> P8010198.JPG


ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
Μετα τις σκεψεις για ενοποιηση των Ευρωπαικων FIR (Θεμα που γνωριζει πολυ καλα και ο Leo ως φανατικος Planespotter.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) φημες λενε οτι η Ευρωπαικη επιτροπη σκεφτεται να δημιουργησει ενα ειδος Μεσογειακου Traffic οπου θα μπορει να ελεγχει καλυτερα τις θαλασσιες μεταφορες ανθρωπων και αγαθων. Διερευσε δε οτι η επικρατετερη τοποθεσια για την εδρα του Mediterranean Traffic θα ειναι η αυλη γνωστου καραβολατρη απο την Συρο που δεν τολμα να περασει σε ακτινα αρκετων μιλιων πλεουμενο που να μην το εντοπισει και να ανεβασει και αναλογο φωτογραφικο υλικο σε δημοφιλεστατο ναυτιλιακο φορουμ με πολλους φιλους στην Ελλαδα και το εξωτερικο.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

:shock:Πώ πω δεν κοιμάμαι σήμερα.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Νίκο για την ανταπόκριση,΄το Ναυτιλία είναι παντού!!!

----------


## basilis.m

οταν επερνε τα καυσιμα ειχε και κοσμο πανω? 
εκτελουσε δηλαδη το δρομολογιο του και σταματησε για καυσιμα?

----------


## opelmanos

> οταν επερνε τα καυσιμα ειχε και κοσμο πανω? 
> εκτελουσε δηλαδη το δρομολογιο του και σταματησε για καυσιμα?


 Όχι όχι φίλε μου ήταν κενός φορτίου ο ήρωας!!!Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα κάθε Σάββατο βράδυ έχει διανυκτέρευση στο Βαθύ,άφησε λοιπόν του επιβάτες που είχαν τελικό προορισμό τη Σάμο και ταξίδεψε μέχρι την Σύρο για ανεφοδιασμό και επέστρεψε το πρωί φορτωσε και βούρ για το δρομολόγιο του :Wink:

----------


## basilis.m

> Όχι όχι φίλε μου ήταν κενός φορτίου ο ήρωας!!!Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα κάθε Σάββατο βράδυ έχει διανυκτέρευση στο Βαθύ,άφησε λοιπόν του επιβάτες που είχαν τελικό προορισμό τη Σάμο και ταξίδεψε μέχρι την Σύρο για ανεφοδιασμό και επέστρεψε το πρωί φορτωσε και βούρ για το δρομολόγιο του


οκ ευχαριστω για τη πληροφορια

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Που να το ήξεραν ότι θα έληγε η απεργία... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Και ακομη μια απο την αυλη μου!
> 
> P8010198.JPG


*Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι κάτι θα μας ετοίμαζες Νίκο! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ από την σπάνια εμφάνιση του Θεόφιλου στην Σύρο!* :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Και ακομη μια απο την αυλη μου!
> 
> P8010198.JPG





> Οταν λοιπον το traffic του nautilia δουλευει ρολοι..........
> Για ολους εσας τους fun του θεοφιλου!!!!
> 
> P7310163.JPG
> 
> P7310167.JPG
> Εξαιρετικα για τους dokimako και opelmanos!!!!





> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
> Μετα τις σκεψεις για ενοποιηση των Ευρωπαικων FIR (Θεμα που γνωριζει πολυ καλα και ο Leo ως φανατικος Planespotter.... ) φημες λενε οτι η Ευρωπαικη επιτροπη σκεφτεται να δημιουργησει ενα ειδος Μεσογειακου Traffic οπου θα μπορει να ελεγχει καλυτερα τις θαλασσιες μεταφορες ανθρωπων και αγαθων. Διερευσε δε οτι η επικρατετερη τοποθεσια για την εδρα του Mediterranean Traffic θα ειναι η αυλη γνωστου καραβολατρη απο την Συρο που δεν τολμα να περασει σε ακτινα αρκετων μιλιων πλεουμενο που να μην το εντοπισει και να ανεβασει και αναλογο φωτογραφικο υλικο σε δημοφιλεστατο ναυτιλιακο φορουμ με πολλους φιλους στην Ελλαδα και το εξωτερικο..


Ο "Θεός" των ιδεών έκανε πάλι το θαύμα του. Για να καταλάβουν όλοι για το που πέφτει αυτή η *περίφημη* αυλή του πανταχού παρόντος Nikos_V σας δίνω μια πληροφορία.... κάπου εδώ. 
(Με πήρανε τα σκάγια κι εμένα χθες το μεσημέρι....)

DSCN1523nikos_v.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

*Αμαν-αμαν!!!!* :Very Happy: Καλη η προσπαθεια cpt λιγο δεξιοτερα!!
Οσο για τον Rocinante δεν υπαρχουν λογια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε για την ανταποκριση απο το πανεμορφο νησι της Συρου...!!!!

----------


## Georgecz3

Καπου στην απεναντι μερια εχει μια φοβερη ταρατσα με φοβερα γλυκακια. Πρεπει να ξεθαψω καμια φοτο απο εκει περα.
Α ρε Συρα με τις ομορφιες σου

----------


## gpav

παλι στην επικαιρότητα ο μπαρμπας... μάλλον θα πρεπει να πάει σιγα σιγα για συνταξη...

http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=162045&cid=4

οχι τίποτα αλλο, ταξιδευω κιόλλας μεθαυριο ξημερώματα και δεν θα αντεξω 12 ώρες στο καταστρωμα...

----------


## opelmanos

> παλι στην επικαιρότητα ο μπαρμπας... μάλλον θα πρεπει να πάει σιγα σιγα για συνταξη...
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=162045&cid=4
> 
> οχι τίποτα αλλο, ταξιδευω κιόλλας μεθαυριο ξημερώματα και δεν θα αντεξω 12 ώρες στο καταστρωμα...


 Εκτός αυτού το πλοίο τις τελευταίες μέρες σέρνεται απελπιστικά!! Να φανταστείτε την Δευτέρα ήρθε στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης από την Θεσσαλονίκη στις 11:35 δηλ 16 μιση ώρες ταξίδι!!!Μα καλά στην εταιρεία δεν βλέπουν ότι το πλοίο δεν τραβάει και ότι πρέπει να βγεί για επισκευή και να μην ταλαιπωριέται τόσο ο κόσμος που δεν φταίει σε τίποτα?Θα μου πείτε ε καλοκαιρινή περίοδος είναι αν βγεί πιό θα το αντικαταστήσει και πως θα ταξιδέψει τόσος κόσμος που έχει βγάλει εισητήρια.Υπάρχουν πολλες τσιμινιέρες στο Πέραμα που γιατί λοιπόν όχι άλλη μία ναύλωση η να μπει το European Express όσο θα είναι εκτός ο Ήρωας που έχει και ταχύτητα !!
Πάντως δεν πρέπει να χαλάσει την φήμη του το βαπόρι και στην άγονη και καλό θα ήταν η να αποσυρθεί η να πάει για γερή επισκευή στις μηχανές  και ανακαίνηση αν έχουν στα σχέδια τους να το κρατήσουν στα νερά μας  για καιρό ακόμα!!! Προτιμώ όμως χίλιες φορές να αποσυρθεί παρά να μην μπορεί να δουλέψει αξιοπρεπώς και να ταλαιπωριέται ο κόσμος άδικα εν έτη 2010!

----------


## Naias II

> Μα καλά στην εταιρεία δεν βλέπουν ότι το πλοίο δεν τραβάει και ότι πρέπει να βγεί για επισκευή και να μην ταλαιπωριέται τόσο ο κόσμος που δεν φταίει σε τίποτα?


Στην εταιρεία βλέπουν τι συμφέρει και εφόσον δεν υπάρχει άξιος ανταγωνιστής....αυτό έχουμε βολευτείτε  :Mad:

----------


## gpav

Φίλε Μάνο συμφωνούμε απόλυτα!
είναι κρίμα για το πλοίο και ντροπή για την εταιρεία. Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ένας φίλος που είναι αρχηγός σε group 140 ατόμων από την Αλεξανδρούπολη οτι δεν επιδιορθώθηκε ακόμα και ο κόσμος έχει εξαγριωθεί και δε θέλει να ταξιδέψει... Το πιο ωραίο είναι μάλιστα ότι στο group υπάρχουν και 2 δικηγόροι που θέλουν να ταξιδέψουν για να τους κάνουν αγωγή.


Μία απόρια της στιγμής... Οι κεντέρηδες που βόσκουνε; Ο ένας (το 2 νομίζω) ξέρω οτι κάνει κάποια δρομολόγια. Γιατι δεν βάζουν κάποιο άλλο πλοίο, έστω απο τους Αίολους, και ταλαιπωρούν τον κόσμο.


Προσωπικά ξέρω μια καβάντζα που δεν την ξέρουν πολλοί και χωρίς a/c έχει δροσιά οπότε αν δεν το ακυρώσω θα ταξιδέψω με μια καρέκλα εκει...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μία απόρια της στιγμής... Οι κεντέρηδες που βόσκουνε; Ο ένας (το 2 νομίζω) ξέρω οτι κάνει κάποια δρομολόγια. Γιατι δεν βάζουν κάποιο άλλο πλοίο και ταλαιπωρούν τον κόσμο.
> 
> 
> Προσωπικά ξέρω μια καβάντζα που δεν την ξέρουν πολλοί και χωρίς a/c έχει δροσιά οπότε αν δεν το ακυρώσω θα ταξιδέψω με μια καρέκλα εκει...


Δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να μπει κάποιος Κεντέρης στη θέση του...

Αν την πέσεις στο κατάστρωμα, σίγουρα θα δροσιστείς... 
Πρόσεχε τα ρεύματα [αέρα] όμως...:mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

Καποια πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα....!!!
Καλο ειναι μενουμε στα δεδομενα και να μην προτεινουμε λυσεις που δεν εχουμε ιδεα αν εφαρμοζονται...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

΄Δεν είναι τόσο απλά για εμάς που τα βλέπουμε σίγουρα , η εταιρεία μπορεί φτάνει να θέλει να βρεί λύση δεν είναι δυνατόν να ταλαιπωρείται τόσος κόσμος χωρίς να φταίει.Αν είναι να κάνει Μυτιλήνη-Θεσσαλονίκη 17 ώρες ας κόψουν τις τιμές των εισητηρίων στο μισό να παίρνει όλος ο κόσμος καμπίνα να μην ταλαιπωριέται τουλάχιστον και να γεμίζει φίσκα το πλοίο, για όνομα του Θεού δηλ.Οι Κεντέρηδες δεν κάνουν για αυτή τη γραμμή.Η γραμμή αυτή θέλει πλοίο να πηγαίνει τουλάχιστον 18 -19 κόμβους και όχι να σέρνεται.Εγώ ξέρετε σε πόση εκτίμιση έχω τον Θεόφιλο αλλά βλέπω και την ουσία και την πραγματικότητα και αν είναι για το καλό ας αποσυρθεί φτάνει να φύγει με αξιοπρέπια

----------


## gpav

η εφαρμογή τους ή μη εξαρτάται από την σοβαρότητα και την υπευθυνότητα της κάθε εταιρείας... κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα την αράξω στο μπαλκόνι κάτω απο τη γέφυρα ή στο σημείο που βγαίνεις για εκεί (έχει κάτι παρατημένες πολυθρόνες)...

----------


## manos75

γιατι  γκρινιαζουν οι επιβατες δεν καταλαβαινω.ολοι αυτοι ηθελαν να ερθει το καλοκαιρακι να πανε διακοπες και να κανουν μπανακια.ε ας τα κανουν τωρα μεσα στον θεοφιλο για να μαθουν.ασε και απο τον ιδρωτα που θα χυσουν θα χασουν και κανενα κιλο.τωρα περα απο την πλακα οι εταιρεια πρεπει να το αποσυρει το βαπορι για επισκευη.και σκεφτομαι τον ευαυτο μου μεσα στην καμπινα με 40 βαθμους εχω και προβλημα με το αναπνευστικο μου θα ημουν σε κατασταση πανικου.εδω και τωρα που ειμαστε σπιτια μας δεν μπορουμε την ζεστη οχι μεσα στο καραβι εγκλοβοισμενοι.οντως θα πρεπει να ηταν το ταξιδη πραγματικη κολαση.:evil:

----------


## gpav

ε/γ-ο/γ θεοφιλος, τώρα και με σάουνα-χαμαμ... δωρεαν για κάθε επιβάτη μας!
 :Razz: 
εγώ το ακύρωσα. θα φύγω αυριο με Olympic, δεν αντέχω τόσο εκνευρισμό * 11-12 ώρες!

Αν έχω νεότερα απο το φίλο του ταξιδιωτικού θα ενημερώσω σχετικά...


(θυμάστε παρόμοια περιστατικά με τα πλοια του Αγούδημου μερικά χρόνια πριν...; λετε να οδευουν και αυτοι κατα εκει...;  )

κριμα για το πλοίο πάντως. Από την πρώτη στιγμή που το  έβαλαν στη γραμμή το απαξίωσαν...

----------


## Giovanaut

Νομιζω πως η κουβεντα εχει ξεφυγει....!!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Εχθες στη Μυρινα, αναχωροντας για Καβαλα....!!!!
Ανταποδοση προς τον καλλιτεχνη douzoune....!!!!

DSC04950.JPG

----------


## gnikles

> Εχθες στη Μυρινα, αναχωροντας για Καβαλα....!!!!
> Ανταποδοση προς τον καλλιτεχνη douzoune....!!!!
> 
> DSC04950.JPG


Κούκλος ο Τεο!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

8/8/2010. 19:11.Πάμε για Λήμνο Θεσσαλονίκη. ¶ραγε έχει κλιματισμό;
DSCN6479.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> 8/8/2010. 19:11.Πάμε για Λήμνο Θεσσαλονίκη. ¶ραγε έχει κλιματισμό;
> DSCN6479.JPG


Πάντως που ανέβηκα επάνω η κατάσταση δεν ήταν τόσο τραγική με το γεγονός ότι κάποιες πόρτες των καταστρωμάτων ήταν ανοιχτές  και έμπαζε η ζέστη μέσα αλλά και πάλι ο κλιματισμός δεν ήταν και τόσο αποδοτικός :Sad:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ποιος στη χαρη του, αυτη την εβδομαδα θα εχει την τιμητικη του..... :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Αντε σημερα θα ξαναταξιδεψω με τον μπαρμπα μετα απο 6 χρονια απο Θεσσαλονικη για Λημνο,και βεβαια θα υπαρξουν και πολλες φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Apostolos

Για τους φίλους του Μπάρμπα-Θεόφιλου...

THEO.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση από το Βαθύ της Σάμου στις 3 Αυγούστου λίγο μετά την δύση του ηλίου! 
Για τον Apostolo και όλους τους φίλους του Θεόφιλου!
*P8034710.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Μιας και χθες άκουσα κάτι απιστευτο μπορει κάποιος να μας φτιάξει στις μετασκευές τον Θεόφιλο χωρίς το κουτί πρύμα, μόνο με ντεκάκια???

----------


## Leo

Λες να το κάνουμε ημερόπλοιο? Τώρα στα γεράματα? Τώρα που είπα γεράματα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ο Γέρος του Μοριά, εν προκειμένω ο " Γέρος του βοριά "  :Smile:

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχες οι φωτος Αποστολε και Γιαννη, ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Η αληθεια ειναι πως μου ξεφυγε προχθες, αλλα απο σποντα βρηκα φωτογραφιες απο ενα αντιστοιχο γεγονος περυσι....!!!

Συντομα θα χτυπησω...!!!!

Οσο για τα σεναρια, σε λιγο μου φαινεται πως ισως εξεταστει το να μπει η ΝΕΛ στα στοιχηματα του ΟΠΑΠ.... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Γειά σας και από εμένα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους εορτάζοντες,μετά το μύνηνα βόμβα του Απόστολου εχω να πώ το εξής:
1.Εμφανησιακά θα είναι σούπερ γιατί θα μας θυμίζει το αείμνηστο πλέον Φαίδρα.Ημερόπλοιο δεν θα το έλεγα ότι θα γίνει γιατί και να αφαιρεθούν οι καμπίνες του κουτιού πάλι από μόνο του θα έχει πολλές καμπίνες
2.Αυτό που πρέπει παράληλα να γίνει είναι μια γερή επισκευή στις μηχανές ωστέ να αυξηθεί σημαντικά η ταχύτητα του .
Υ,Γ Φίλε Γιάννη ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες του Ηρωα από το Βαθύ

----------


## nikosnasia

Τα χάλια του που σέρνεται δεν τα βλέπετε, οι μετασκευές μας μάραναν τώρα πάει με 14,5 στο τέλος του μήνα θα πηγαίνει με 4,5.Δεν σέβονται τίποτα πιά αυτοί στην ΝΕΛ, ανθρώπους βάζουν μέσα επιτέλους,έξαλλο με κάνουν ώρες ώρες.

----------


## gnikles

> Τα χάλια του που σέρνεται δεν τα βλέπετε, οι μετασκευές μας μάραναν τώρα πάει με 14,5 στο τέλος του μήνα θα πηγαίνει με 4,5.Δεν σέβονται τίποτα πιά αυτοί στην ΝΕΛ, ανθρώπους βάζουν μέσα επιτέλους,έξαλλο με κάνουν ώρες ώρες.


 Έλεγα κι εγώ που είναι ο Νίκος  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Λάφηρο από την Χίο... Σε όλους τους φίλους του και τους Νελίτες...

Θεόφιλος (επεξ).jpg

Δεν είναι βέβαια σαν του Απόστολου, αλλά...  :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

> Λάφηρο από την Χίο... Σε όλους τους φίλους του και τους Νελίτες...
> 
> Θεόφιλος (επεξ).jpg
> 
> Δεν είναι βέβαια σαν του Απόστολου, αλλά...


 Υπέροχη όπως και του Απόστολου!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Εδώ είναι ο Νίκος και αυτός ήταν κάποτε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ που άξιζε.
στοιχεία 70.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Εδώ είναι ο Νίκος και αυτός ήταν κάποτε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ που άξιζε.
> στοιχεία 70.JPG


 'Οπως το είπες ,το θέμα είναι όμως ότι όσο και να χτυπιόμαστε δύσκολα θα αλλάξει κάτι :Sad:

----------


## gnikles

> Εδώ είναι ο Νίκος και αυτός ήταν κάποτε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ που άξιζε.
> στοιχεία 70.JPG


 τέλειο!!!!

----------


## captain 83

Μετά το ΑΛΚΥΟΝΗ και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ, σειρά σήμερα έχει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στα δελτία τύπου της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## DimitrisT

*«Ζεστός» ο Θεόφιλος*

Πηγή: theseanation.gr

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *«Ζεστός» ο Θεόφιλος*
> 
> Πηγή: theseanation.gr


Με κάθε ταξίδι προσφέρεται δωρεάν σάουνα και τζακούζι!

Σάουνα "ο ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟΣ"  Τιμές προσιτές...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μόλις εχθές το βράδυ επέστρεψα Αίγιο από την Λήμνο.Και στο πήγαινε αλλά και στην επιστροφή ταξίδεψα με τον Θεόφιλο.Στο πήγαινε για Λήμνο απο Θεσσαλονίκη και στην επιστροφή για Καβάλα. Τώρα εντυπώσεις από το πλοίο.Το πλοίο και τις δυο φορές ήταν γεμάτο από κόσμο αλλά και από οχήματα.Στο ταξίδι από Θεσσαλονίκη το πλοίο έλαμπε από άκρη σε ακρη. Πεντακάθαρο και κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού μέσα και έξω. Έφυγε στην ώρα του ακριβώς στις 19.00 και έφτασε στην ώρα του στην Λήμνο.Τα εξωτερικά του καταστρώματα ήταν καταπληκτικά. Πάρα πολλά και άνετα. Ειδικά πάνω στο αυθεραιτο το βράδυ ήταν τέλεια. Τώρα οι εσωτερικοί χώροι του πλοίου χρειάζονται μια κάποια ανανέωση ειδικά άμα το βάλουν σε καμιά πιο ανταγωνιστική γραμμή.Οι εσωτερικοί χώροι του πλοίου ήταν αρκετά δροσεροί παρά το πρόβλημα του κλιματισμού με κάποιες πόρτες ανοιχτές βέβαια.Στις καμπίνες επικρατούσε όμως αρκετή ζέστη ευτυχώς όμως που άνοιγε και το παράθυρο και έμπαινε αρκετή δροσιά.Στην επιστροφή εχθές από τη Λήμνο το καράβι είχε μαζέψει αρκετή καθυστέρηση περίπου 4-5 ώρες απόλυτα φυσιολογικό βέβαια αφού το πλοίο ήταν ασφυκτικά γεμάτο. Γενικά το πλοίο εμένα μου άφησε πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις.Θα ακολουθήσουν και φωτογραφίες.

----------


## mandiam

Ο Σαμιακος τυπος αναφερει οτι το πλοιο μετα το τελος της καλοκαιρινης περιοδου ''σουλουπωνεται'' και ξεκιναει Ικαρια-Σαμο με προσεγγισεις σε Παρο - Ναξο - Φουρνους....απο τις φημες βεβαια μεχρι την δρομολογηση υπαρχει αποσταση..

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή φωτογραφία του Θεόφιλου λίγο πριν μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF7218.jpg
αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## minoan

Πρόβλημα στον κλιματισμό του πλοίου «Θεόφιλος» διαπιστώθηκε σε δυο έκτακτους ελέγχους, που πραγματοποίησαν λιμενικοί την Τετάρτη στην Καβάλα, και στη 1 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα της Πέμπτης προς Παρασκευή στη Χίο. Παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις της εταιρείας τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, ότι το πρόβλημα είχε αποκατασταθεί, τα παράπονα των επιβατών δεν σταμάτησαν και τελικά επιβεβαιώθηκε και στους ελέγχους, ότι υπάρχει βλάβη στο σύστημα κλιματισμού. Εντύπωση προκαλεί το γεγονός ότι παρότι το πρόβλημα διαπιστώθηκε στον έλεγχο που έγινε δυο ημέρες πριν, το πλοίο συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει χωρίς  αυτό να έχει αποκατασταθεί!

Τα παράπονα για τον κλιματισμό του πλοίου «Θεόφιλος», συζητούνται εδώ και αρκετές εβδομάδες. Η διεύθυνση της εταιρείας στη Μυτιλήνη, διαβεβαίωνε τους επιβάτες ότι η βλάβη επισκευάστηκε, όπως φάνηκε όμως στην πορεία, το πρόβλημα δεν έπαψε να υπάρχει και μάλιστα σε μια περίοδο με υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, η κατάσταση για τους επιβάτες μέσα στο  πλοίο, ήταν ασφυκτική.

Την Τετάρτη λίγο πριν τις 7 το απόγευμα, όταν το πλοίο είχε φθάσει στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας, έγινε έλεγχος από λιμενικούς μετά από καταγγελίες από επιβάτες για εξαιρετικά υψηλές θερμοκρασίες μέσα σε χώρους του πλοίου.

Από τη θερμομέτρηση που έγινε, παρατηρήθηκε ανομοιομορφία στην απόδοση των συσκευών κλιματισμού σε διάφορους χώρους. Σε άλλους χώρους, τα κλιματιστικά λειτουργούσαν κανονικά και σε άλλους δεν λειτουργούσαν με αποτέλεσμα η ζέστη να είναι ανυπόφορη. Από τους λιμενικούς κινήθηκε η διαδικασία επιβολής διοικητικών κυρώσεων κατά της εταιρείας.

Όπως φαίνεται όμως, το πρώτο πρόστιμο δεν ήταν αρκετό, καθώς τα προβλήματα συνεχίστηκαν. Στη 1 μετά τα μεσάνυχτα της Πέμπτης προς Παρασκευή, όταν το πλοίο έδεσε στη Χίο μετά από νέες καταγγελίες επιβατών, έγινε έκτακτος έλεγχος από λιμενικούς, οι οποίοι επίσης διαπίστωσαν αντικανονική λειτουργία των κλιματιστικών. Επιβλήθηκαν νέα πρόστιμα κατά της εταιρείας.

Ο Γενικός Διευθυντής της ΝΕΛ στη Μυτιλήνη, κ. Δεληογλάνης Παναγιώτης, μιλώντας στο «Ε», παρέπεμψε στα κεντρικά της εταιρείας στην Αθήνα. «Εμάς η τεχνική υπηρεσία της ΝΕΛ και ο πλοίαρχος, μας διαβεβαίωναν ότι τα κλιματιστικά λειτουργούσαν κανονικά και η βλάβη είχε αποκατασταθεί », τόνισε ο ίδιος.

Πηγή: ΕΜΠΡΟΣ

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Καλησπερα παιδια βαζω καποιες φωτο απο το εξωτερικο του πλοιου.Υπαρχει και συνεχεια.
P8060113.jpg

P8060099.jpg

P8060119.jpg

P8060128.jpg

P8060131.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

21/8 δεξιόστροφη μανούβρα για να δέσει στο λιμάνι της Χίου
DSCF7234.jpg

----------


## captain

_25/8/2010_
_Τροποποίηση δρομολογίου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ_

_Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας ενημερώνει ότι, λόγω καθυστερημένης άφιξης του πλοίου της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο λιμένα Μύρινα Λήμνου (άφιξη 11:00) σήμερα Τετάρτη 25/08/2010 εξαιτίας μεγάλης κίνησης σε μεταφορά επιβατών, οχημάτων όπως και σε μεταφορά φορτηγών οχημάτων, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει για τον λιμένα Καβάλας στις 11:45. Γνωρίζοντας εκ προοιμίου τη ιδιαίτερα αυξημένη κίνηση του σημερινού δρομολογίου από Καβάλα προς Λήμνο, Μυτιλήνη, Χίο, Καρλόβασι, Αγ. Κήρυκο και επιστροφή και θέλοντας να ενημερώσουμε το επιβατικό κοινό έγκαιρα, τροποποιούμε τα δρομολόγια για σήμερα 25/08, αύριο Πέμπτη 26/08 και Παρασκευή 27/08 (ως άφιξη στη Καβάλα) ως εξής :_
_ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ : ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 11:00 ΑΝ 11:45) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 16:00 – ΑΝ 20:00)_
_ΠΕΜΠΤΗ : ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 01:25 ΑΝ 02:25) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 08:25 ΑΝ 09:35) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 12:50 ΑΝ 13:50) – ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 16:35 ΑΝ 17:00) – ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 18:20 ΑΝ 18:45) – ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 20:15 ΑΝ 20:30) – ΧΙΟΣ (23:15)_
_ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ : ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΝ 00:15) – ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 03:25 ΑΝ 04:35) – ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΦ 10:35 ΑΝ 11:35) – ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦΙΞΗ 15:50)_

Πηγή: http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=614

----------


## nikosnasia

Ας αφήσει τις δικαιολογίες των καθυστερήσεων η ΝΕΛ λογω  μεγάλου "φόρτου" και ας πει τα σύκα σύκα. Το πλοίο "σέρνεται".

Quiz . Πόσες ώρες έκανε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ την διαδρομή Χίος-Μυτιλήνη ;

Απάντηση : 4:30 ΩΡΕΣ. Είναι ΝΕΟ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΡΕΚΟΡ.

----------


## xidianakis

> Ας αφήσει τις δικαιολογίες των καθυστερήσεων η ΝΕΛ λογω  μεγάλου "φόρτου" και ας πει τα σύκα σύκα. Το πλοίο "σέρνεται".
> 
> Quiz . Πόσες ώρες έκανε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ την διαδρομή Χίος-Μυτιλήνη ;
> 
> Απάντηση : 4:30 ΩΡΕΣ. Είναι ΝΕΟ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΡΕΚΟΡ.


τι να πει κανεις... στην Ελλαδα ζουμε! η ζωη συνεχιζεται!!

----------


## gpap2006

Σε καμιά 10αριά μέρες που σταματά το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ από την Αδριατική είναι ευκαιρία να γίνει η αντικατάσταση μπας και καταφέρουν να συμμαζέψουν λίγο το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ που φέτος έχει ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο ανοχής.. :Mad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Οτι χρειαζεται ενα καλο μαζεμα το θελει.Και μια φωτο με αρκετα ντουμανια.
P8170227.jpg

----------


## taxman

kai alles xronies o theofilos eixe problhmata paidia sxedon kathe xrono ta idia as imaste pio dikei ligo   toylaxiston afth h nel enimeronei ton kosmo  palia tipota ala afta  den synferoyn

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω αν κατέγραψε παγκόσμιο η' πανελλήνιο ρεκορ, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι είναι κομψό να γράφουμε περί 'συρσίματος' η' οτιδήποτε άλλο. Εντάξει άγονη γραμμή εξυπηρετεί το πλοίο, μια κλασσική ταχύτητα έχει μεχρι 16 μίλια. Οποιανού στο κατω-κατω της γραφής δεν του αρέσει, ας μην το χρησιμοποιήσει ...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Για να ελαφρωσουμε λιγο το κλιμα βαζω μια φωτο απο μια δικλινη εξωτερικη καμπινα πολυ ευρυχωρη και καθαρη και απο εναν διαδρομο με καμπινες.
P8060118.jpg

P8060116.jpg

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η καμπίνα αυτή πρέπει να είναι στο "κουτί"΄στην πρύμνη. Όποτε ταξίδευα με τον Θεόφιλο ζήταγα αυτές τις καμπίνες. Ήταν πιο ευρύχωρες από τις άλλες δίκλινες.

Όταν το είχαν αγοράσει οι Αυστραλοί, έφτιαξαν το "κουτί" στην πρύμνη και έκαναν τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος εκεί.

Μονόκλινες με γραφείο και καναπέ. Όταν το αγόρασε ο Βεντούρης έβαλε ένα ακόμα κρεββάτι και τις έκανε καμπίνες κόσμου.

Πηγή: ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ


Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## STRATHGOS

DSCN0596.jpg
DSCN0592.jpg

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Δεν ξέρω αν κατέγραψε παγκόσμιο η' πανελλήνιο ρεκορ, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι είναι κομψό να γράφουμε περί 'συρσίματος' η' οτιδήποτε άλλο. Εντάξει άγονη γραμμή εξυπηρετεί το πλοίο, μια κλασσική ταχύτητα έχει μεχρι 16 μίλια. Οποιανού στο κατω-κατω της γραφής δεν του αρέσει, ας μην το χρησιμοποιήσει ...


Συγγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Πρώτα γιατί το γεγονός ότι είναι άγονη η γραμμή που εξυπηρετεί δεν δικαιολογεί τις ατελείωτες ώρες ταξιδιού για τους επιβάτες. Δεύτερον γιατί για τους περισσότερους επιβάτες είναι η μοναδική λύση για να μεταβούν στους προορισμούς των διακοπών τους μια και δεν έχουν τις επιλογές που έχει κάποιος που ζει στο λεκανοπέδιο. Τέλος γιατί από ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα το πρόβλημα. Το να ταξιδεύουν εκατοντάδες επιβάτες χωρίς κλιματισμό και να τρώει το πλοίο καμπάνες ούτε το πλοίο αλλά ούτε και την εταιρία τιμά.

----------


## nikosnasia

> Συγγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Πρώτα γιατί το γεγονός ότι είναι άγονη η γραμμή που εξυπηρετεί δεν δικαιολογεί τις ατελείωτες ώρες ταξιδιού για τους επιβάτες. Δεύτερον γιατί για τους περισσότερους επιβάτες είναι η μοναδική λύση για να μεταβούν στους προορισμούς των διακοπών τους μια και δεν έχουν τις επιλογές που έχει κάποιος που ζει στο λεκανοπέδιο. Τέλος γιατί από ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα το πρόβλημα. Το να ταξιδεύουν εκατοντάδες επιβάτες χωρίς κλιματισμό και να τρώει το πλοίο καμπάνες ούτε το πλοίο αλλά ούτε και την εταιρία τιμά.


Ετσι είναι όπως τα λες,αλλά είπα να μη μιλήσω και να μην πω περισσότερα στα προηγούμενα σχόλια γιατί θα πω βαριές κουβέντες , θα το τηρήσω λοιπόν και θα σιωπήσω, πολλές φορές η σιωπή είναι χρυσός.

----------


## opelmanos

> Εντάξει άγονη γραμμή εξυπηρετεί το πλοίο, μια κλασσική ταχύτητα έχει μεχρι 16 μίλια. Οποιανού στο κατω-κατω της γραφής δεν του αρέσει, ας μην το χρησιμοποιήσει ...


Έλεος φίλη Δέσπω όχι άλλο κάρβουνο!!!!Τι θα πεί σε όποιον δεν αρέσει το πλοίο να μην το χρησημοποιεί?Ας είχες εσύ μια εταιρεία η μαγαζί η ξενοδοχείο και ας έλεγες στους πελάτες η στους επιβάτες αυτό είναι και άμα σου αρέσει πάνω από ένα μήνα δεν θα στεκόταν θα έβαζε λουκέτο .Οι επιβάτες φίλη Δέσπω (όπως φαντάζομαι έχεις ταξιδέψει και εσύ σαν επιβάτης) είναι άνθρωποι όχι ζώα για να ανέχονται την ανευθυνότητα και την ταλαιπωρία μέσα στο πλοίο απειδή κάποιοι είναι αδιάφοροι.Πληρώνουν εισητήριο τους φορολογούν και από το μισθό τους την άγονη και δικαιούνται άνεση και ασφάλεια στο ταξίδι τους.Και μην μου πείς οτι τα παλιά πλοία γιατί ήταν τόσο αργά και δεν είχαν αιρκοντίσιον και πώς την έβγαζε ο κόσμος ,η το κορυφαίο: αυτοί που 
ταξιδεύουν 'εχουν αιρκοντίσιον στα σπίτια τους και διαμαστύρονται για το καράβι ? :Razz: (ξέρει αυτός που θα το διαβάσει που πάει η σπόντα)
Η απάντηση :Ζούμε αν έτη 2010 και όχι στην δεκαετία του 60 που συναίβαιναν κάποτε όλα αυτά τώρα η εξέλιξη και οι απαιτήσεις έχουν αυξηθεί και η άγονη χρειάζεται μια αναβάθμιση επιτέλους.
Καλό βράδυ

----------


## nikosnasia

Για την ιστορία αναφέρω ότι το πλοίο έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη στις 5 τα ξημερώματα αντί του 04:35 που ανακοίνωσε η ΝΕΛ και έφθασε στην Καβάλα στις 17:00 αντί 15:50 που ανακοίνωσε η ΝΕΛ. Τώρα ποιός κοροιδεύει ποιον με τις ανακοινώσεις τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. Εξακολουθώ πάντως να επιμένω ότι το πλοίο σέρνεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Για την ιστορία αναφέρω ότι το πλοίο έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη στις 5 τα ξημερώματα αντί του 04:35 που ανακοίνωσε η ΝΕΛ και έφθασε στην Καβάλα στις 17:00 αντί 15:50 που ανακοίνωσε η ΝΕΛ. Τώρα ποιός κοροιδεύει ποιον με τις ανακοινώσεις τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. Εξακολουθώ πάντως να επιμένω ότι το πλοίο σέρνεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.


Το πλοίο σέρνεται, ο κλιματισμός δεν λειτουργεί, από ταχύτητα?? Ας μη το θίξουμε... Αφού το είδα να πηγαίνει με 15,2 καθοδόν για Καβάλα και θυμήθηκα τα πλοία του Αγούδημου Μιλένα και Νταλιάνα...
Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι όλα αυτά την τιμάνε την NEL δεόντως...
Έ ρε απαξίωση που πρέπει να φάνε από το Επιβατικό κοινό...
Τα εχωσα και στο θέμα του ΜΥΤΙΛΉΝΗ... Don't Worry...

----------


## minoan

> Ετσι είναι όπως τα λες,αλλά είπα να μη μιλήσω και να μην πω περισσότερα στα προηγούμενα σχόλια γιατί θα πω βαριές κουβέντες , θα το τηρήσω λοιπόν και θα σιωπήσω, πολλές φορές η σιωπή είναι χρυσός.


+1 και από εμένα... πως κρατιέμαι ούτε εγώ το ξέρω...

----------


## nikosnasia

Τότε που ήταν ένα "κόσμημα"
DSCN1083.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Τότε που ήταν ένα "κόσμημα"
> DSCN1083.JPG


Κοσμημα με 18 μιλια και  κλιματισμο...2010 και μιλαμε ακομα για κλιματισμο σε πλοιο.Για σου Νικο με τα ωραια σου,αλλα μαλλον ειναι εθιμο η γραμμη πειραιας -χιο-Μυτιληνη να παραμεινει στις 12-13-14 ωρες με τα ταχυπλοα.Δωρο στην εισοδο βενταλιες,στις lux ενας μαυρος

----------


## nikosnasia

Χάθηκες . Σε λίγο στην είσοδο θα μας δίνουν κουπιά για να βοηθούμε κι εμείς λιγο.
Αφιερωμένη στον Theofilos-ship.
DSCN1186.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

Νικολα δικη σου απο την ετησια του φετος.Δεν χαθηκα,απλα τι να πω..βλεπω ανακυκλωση  στα ιδια θεματα και ζητηματα.Δυσβατο,ταχυτητα,ξεβαψε,παραπονα επιβατων κλπ κλπ.οποτε... :Wink: 

100_2218_01.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Για τους φίλους fedra-ship και nikosnasia
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103711

----------


## gtogias

Εμείς στην αναμονή για το Νήσος Χίος και την επιστροφή μας στον Πειραιά και ο Θεόφιλος σε ένα ακόμη ρεμέτζο στο λιμάνι της Χίου στην προς βορρά οδύσσεια του:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103716

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103717

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Για τους φίλους fedra-ship και nikosnasia
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103711


Ωραιος ο Opel-astra :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

Για τον nikosnasia,opelmano,trakman,Akis Dionisis,Apostolos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!!Ο μπάρμπας που ταλαιπωρείται και ταλαιπωρεί στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!! :Very Happy: 
DSC00957.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Aνταποδίδω με αυτή !!!Λίγο πρίν μπεί στο λιμάνι.Για όλους αυτούς που  προανέφερες :Razz: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103846

----------


## gnikles

> Aνταποδίδω με αυτή !!!Λίγο πρίν μπεί στο λιμάνι.Για όλους αυτούς που προανέφερες
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103846


 ¶ψογη!!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Του Θιουφλέλ΄μας τ΄αγαπμένου για όλους σας και ειδικά για τον Δημήτρη απ΄τη Χιό..
Pict2000071.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Του Θιουφλέλ΄μας τ΄αγαπμένου για όλους σας και ειδικά για τον Δημήτρη απ΄τη Χιό..
> Pict2000071.jpg


 Πωπω ομορφιές!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Κάτι κουβεντιάζαμε για ένα ταξείδι αστραπή θα κάνουμε τίποτα τελικά η μόνο λόγια είμαστε; (Για τους γνωρίζοντες το θέμα)
Pict1999072.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Για τους φίλους nikosnasia kai gnkles η Φαίδρα μπάινει υπό το βλέμα της Ροδάνθης:mrgreen:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103865

----------


## opelmanos

> Κάτι κουβεντιάζαμε για ένα ταξείδι αστραπή θα κάνουμε τίποτα τελικά η μόνο λόγια είμαστε; (Για τους γνωρίζοντες το θέμα)
> Pict1999072.jpg


Κ.Νίκο εδώ δεν μπορούμε να συναντηθόύμε ποτέ όλοι μαζί οι Μυτιλινιοί και θα κάνουμε ταξίδι??? :Confused: Εγω μέσα είμαι αλλά όχι να πάω μόνος μου !!

----------


## DimitrisT

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες :Very Happy:  :Razz:  του λευκού Θεόφιλου φίλε nikosnasia.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση ,να σαι καλά. 
21/8 λιμάνι Χίου.........
DSCF7233.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nikosnasia,opelmanos,giovanaut,gnikles,gtogias, Theofilos-ship.
Υ.Γ : Και γω μέσα  είμαι για το ταξίδι αλλά αυτή την περίοδο λίγο δύσκολο γιατί ο giovanaut και γω έχουμε εξεταστική  :Sad: .

----------


## nikosnasia

> Για τους φίλους nikosnasia kai gnkles η Φαίδρα μπάινει υπό το βλέμα της Ροδάνθης:mrgreen:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103865


Ρέστα δίνεις Μάνο, όσο για το ταξείδι με το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ μας βλέπω να τι κάνουμε.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Κάτι κουβεντιάζαμε για ένα ταξείδι αστραπή θα κάνουμε τίποτα τελικά η μόνο λόγια είμαστε; (Για τους γνωρίζοντες το θέμα)
> Pict1999072.jpg


Δυστυχως ηδη πλεον εχουμε αναλαβει το Χειμερινο ποστο στη Συμπρωτευουσα...!!!

Παρ' ολα αυτα η δεσμευση, δεσμευση και ο λογος, λογος, η Λημνος εκει θα ειναι και μας περιμενει, σιγα μην το αφησουμε.... 
Τωρα για το βαπορι...... :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους για τις ομορφες φωτο, αναμνησεις και αφιερωσεις τους...!!!




> 21/8 λιμάνι Χίου.........
> DSCF7233.jpg


Μηπως φαινομαι πουθενα... :Wink: ...???

----------


## gtogias

> Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες του λευκού Θεόφιλου φίλε nikosnasia.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση ,να σαι καλά. 
> 21/8 λιμάνι Χίου.........
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nikosnasia,opelmanos,giovanaut,gnikles,gtogias, Theofilos-ship.
> Υ.Γ : Και γω μέσα είμαι για το ταξίδι αλλά αυτή την περίοδο λίγο δύσκολο γιατί ο giovanaut και γω έχουμε εξεταστική .


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις σου (το αυτόν και για τον φιλο giovanaut).

----------


## gnikles

> Για τους φίλους nikosnasia kai gnkles η Φαίδρα μπάινει υπό το βλέμα της Ροδάνθης:mrgreen:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103865


 Μανο έσκισες!!!Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες του λευκού Θεόφιλου φίλε nikosnasia.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση ,να σαι καλά. 
> 21/8 λιμάνι Χίου.........
> DSCF7233.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους nikosnasia,opelmanos,giovanaut,gnikles,gtogias, Theofilos-ship.
> Υ.Γ : Και γω μέσα είμαι για το ταξίδι αλλά αυτή την περίοδο λίγο δύσκολο γιατί ο giovanaut και γω έχουμε εξεταστική .


 Υπέροχη ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Ρέστα δίνεις Μάνο, όσο για το ταξείδι με το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ μας βλέπω να τι κάνουμε.


 Θα κάθομαι σε μια γωνία και θα σε βλέπω να φωνάζεις
Ρίχτε τα πανιααααα Τραβάτε κουπιιιιιιιι γιατί δεν θα φτάσουμε ποτεεεε :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

ΧΑΤ ΤΡΙΚ στα πόστ από το φίλο gnkles :Razz: !!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παιδια απλα καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια.Ανεβαζω μια φωτο απο την πισινα του πλοιου.
P8060144.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Παιδια απλα καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια.Ανεβαζω μια φωτο απο την πισινα του πλοιου.
> P8060144.jpg


Καποτε ειχα παει εκει..οχι για μπανιο φυσικα.....Αλλα μαλλον το αλλαξανε σε ξυλουργειο-χρωματοπολειο.Πολυ καλη ιδεα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

> Δεν ξέρω αν κατέγραψε παγκόσμιο η' πανελλήνιο ρεκορ, αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι είναι κομψό να γράφουμε περί 'συρσίματος' η' οτιδήποτε άλλο. Εντάξει άγονη γραμμή εξυπηρετεί το πλοίο, μια κλασσική ταχύτητα έχει μεχρι 16 μίλια. Οποιανού στο κατω-κατω της γραφής δεν του αρέσει, ας μην το χρησιμοποιήσει ...





> Συγγνώμη αλλά θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Πρώτα γιατί το γεγονός ότι είναι άγονη η γραμμή που εξυπηρετεί δεν δικαιολογεί τις ατελείωτες ώρες ταξιδιού για τους επιβάτες. Δεύτερον γιατί για τους περισσότερους επιβάτες είναι η μοναδική λύση για να μεταβούν στους προορισμούς των διακοπών τους μια και δεν έχουν τις επιλογές που έχει κάποιος που ζει στο λεκανοπέδιο. Τέλος γιατί από ότι φαίνεται δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα το πρόβλημα. Το να ταξιδεύουν εκατοντάδες επιβάτες χωρίς κλιματισμό και να τρώει το πλοίο καμπάνες ούτε το πλοίο αλλά ούτε και την εταιρία τιμά.


Βλέπω έγινε μία κουβέντα τον προηγούμενο καιρό για κάποια προβλήματα του πλοίου.

Το πρόβλημα με τον κλιματισμό το είχα παρατηρήσει και τον Μάιο που πήγα απο Λέσβο-Χιο με αυτό ,αλλά και τώρα που πήγα απο Χίο -Ικαρία.

Σε μία κουβέντα μου με μέλος του πληρώματος πάνω στο θέμα αυτό μου είπε:Το πλοίο κλιματισμό έχει ,άσχετα αν λειτουργεί (φυσικά γελώντας ...καθώς ήταν μουσκεμα και ο ίδιος στον ιδρώτα...)

Πάμε παρακάτω τώρα.

Στην Χίο ήρθε με 2 ώρες καθυστέρηση (12 αυγουστου).Στο αις που μπηκα για να το βρω σερνόντανε με 14 μίλια.
Απο Χίο για Ικαρία κάναμε 5.30 ώρες αντί 4.30 που είναι το προγραμματισμένο αρα σύνολο μαζέψαμε 3 ώρες καθυστέρηση (σκεφτείται οτι έχει και άμεση αναχώρηση...)

Κάτι που παρατήρησα είναι οτι κάποιοι χώροι του πλοίου δεν είναι ανοιχτοι όταν δεν έχει κόσμο (Λογικό βεβαια)

Πέρα απο το πρόβλημα του κλιματισμού και της ταχύτητας το ξενοδοχειακό του είναι περιποιημένο και καθαρό (αν και προδίδει την παλαιότητα του πλοίου) και το πλήρωμα πραγματικά ευγενέστατο.

Οταν μία γραμμή είναι επιδοτούμενη πρέπει να υστερεί σε κάτι απο τις υπόλοιπες??

Για να δικαιολογήσουνε καταστάσεις κάποιοι καλύτερα να μην τα ρίχνουν στην άγονη γραμμή.
Για να πάρει ένα πλοίο μια τέτοια γραμμήπρεπει να τηρεί κάποιες προυποθέσεις.
Το να τηρεί το πλοίο αυτές αλλά να μην τις χρησιμοποιεί (πχ ταχυτητα 18 και να πηγαίνει με 14) είναι  θέμα εταιρίας και μη ελέγχου απο το κράτος και τα αρμόδια υπουργεία και όχι της άγονης γραμμής.
Στο κάτω κάτω κάτι λαμόγια τις κάνανε τις περισσότερες γραμμές άγονες.
Κλασσική ταχύτητα ακούω οτι είναι τα 16 μίλια ,μα σε ποιά εποχή αναφερόμαστε??Ποιος το καθιέρωσε οτι κλασσική ταχύτητα είναι τα 16 και όχι τα 20 πχ??
Να μην το πάρουμε αν δεν μας αρέσει??
Μάλλον κάνεις πλάκα.Δεν είναι θέμα ομορφιάς πλοίου για να διαλέξουμε κάτι άλλο αν υπάρχει.
Είναι θέμα υπηρεσιών και εφόσον δεν τις εκτελεί σωστά το πρόβλημα δεν το έχουμε εμείς αλλά οι υπεύθυνοι της κατάστασης αυτής.
Και η λύση δεν είναι να μη το χρησιμοποιήσουμε αλλά να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση αυτή.
Δυστυχώς άλλο στην γραμμη αυτή δεν υπάρχει για να έχουμε επιλογή.

Συγγνώμη που απαιτούμε καλύτερες υπηρεσίες που είναι δεδομένο οτι επρεπε να είχαμε.

----------


## Giovanaut

Χθεσινη πρωϊνη αφιξη του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, στη Συμπρωτευουσα...!!!
Ενα αληθινο, θαλασσοβαπορο...!!!

DSC05430.jpg

DSC05431.jpg

DSC05433.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Τον Αύγουστο του 2006 στην Λημνο.!*
*Για όλους εσάς..!**ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ:ΠαυλοςFG**DSC02340.jpg*

----------


## Giovanaut

> *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Τον Αύγουστο του 2006 στην Λημνο.!*
> *Για όλους εσάς..!**ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ:ΠαυλοςFG**DSC02340.jpg*


Πολυ ομορφη φωτο και απο σπανια γωνια...!!!
Σας ευχαριστουμε και τους δυο....!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Σήμερα Εν πλω ..!*
*Για τους Leo,Sylver23,Thanasis89,Apostolos,Giovanaut,Nikosn  asia,gnikles,theofilos-ship,opelmanos.!*
*P9093757.jpg*

----------


## Leo

Τώρα να πω κάτι, αυτό το καράβι δεν χαραμίζεται? Στην γραμμή που τώρα κάνει πάει και Σάμο και Ικαρία. Φέτος έγινε της τρελής στην Γραμμή της Ικαροσαμίας, να στοιβάζονται όλοι πανω σε ένα βαπόρι, να μένουν έξω και να μην έχουν ωράριο... Είναι τουλάχιστον και μεγάλο και άνετο για μια τέτοια γραμμή. Μετά από τόσες ναυλώσεις η ΝΕΛ μήπως να σκεφτεί λίγο την αντικατάσταση του με άλλο (μην χάσει και την επιδότηση) και να το δρομολογήσει ανατολικά? 

Ευχαριστώ Φώτη για τη αφιέρωση  :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

Το καραβάκι παιδιά δυστιχώς όπως και τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρείας έχουνε χάσει την αρχοντιά τους ,δεν είναι τα βαπόρια που ξέραμε!!Τώρα μπαίνεις μέσα μόνο για να ταξιδέυεις και όχι για να ευχαριστηθείς το ταξίδι και να το απολάυσεις. Πραγματικά χίλιες φορές να πάει πάει για σκράπ ο Θεόφιλος παρά αυτό το φετινό ρεζιλίκι :Mad: 
Αν θέλουν πραγματικά να τα συμαζέψουν να βάλουν βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη τους και να τα κάνουν μια παραδοσιακή ανακαίνηση όπως όταν πρωτοήρθαν την δεκαετία του 90 και με γνήσια υλικά και όχι ψεύτικα , αφού δεν μπορούν να πάνε μπροστά ασ τα κάνουν τουλάχιστον όπως τις παλιές εποχές ,*έχουν αρκετά λεφτά και ας αφήσουν επιτέλους τις ναυλώσεις 40 ετιών πλοίων!!!*

----------


## KNIK

Το ότι έχουν λεφτά από που προκύπτει;

----------


## Giovanaut

Αφου ευχαριστησω κι εγω τον Φωτη για την πανεμορφη φωτο και την αφιερψση, θα ηθελα να ζητησω μια διευκρινηση...!!

Καπτεν θεωρεις τη γραμμη της Ικαροσαμιας πιο καταλληλη απο την αγονη, η εννοεις πως πρεπει να μπει αλλο βαπορι στην αγονη. Δεν νομιζω πως το βαπορι χαραμιζεται στην γραμμη που βρισκεται...!!! Και για την ιστορια να πουμε οτι απο τη μερα που μπηκε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στη γραμμη, οι μεταφορικες τις Μυτιληνης, κανουν παρτυ...!!
Αν μπει μικρο βαπορι στη γραμμη, θα κανουν πραξικοπημα... :Very Happy: 

Οσο για την κατασταση του, θελει μια γερη συντηρηση και και μια μικρη εσωτερικη αναβαθμιση(οχι κατι τρελο, κατι σαν το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ), γιατι ειναι πολυ μαγκικο βαπορι και μεγα θαλασσοβαπορο. Κατι ΧΙΟΣ και κατι ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ δεν το φτανουν ουτε με 100 stabillizers στον καιρο, γιατι το Β.Α. Αιγαιο δεν ειναι Κυκλαδες(τη μια πισω απο το ενα νησι, την αλλη πισω απο το αλλο), αλλα ανοιχτη θαλασσα...!!!

Αυτο ομως σε καμια περιπτωση δεν σημαινει πως ολα του ειναι Αγια, και πως η γραμμη δεν απαιτει και κατι νεοτερο...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Το ότι έχουν λεφτά από που προκύπτει;


Από τίς σκάρτες ναυλώσεις που κάνουν σε πλοία που θα έπρεπε να φωτογραφίζει ο selim sam και πετάν λεφτά σε αυτά !! :Mad:  Με αυτά τα λεφτά θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κάνει τον Θεόφιλο  και το Μυτιλήνη όπως ήταν το 1996!!!

----------


## gnikles

> *ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Σήμερα Εν πλω ..!*
> 
> *Για τους Leo,Sylver23,Thanasis89,Apostolos,Giovanaut,Nikosn  asia,gnikles,theofilos-ship,opelmanos.!*
> 
> *P9093757.jpg*


 Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Φώτη και συμφωνώ με τον Κάπτεν. Με αντικατάσταση όμως του θεόφιλου απο ένα πλοιο που να κάνει για την άγονη.

----------


## Leo

Γιάννη, αν αφήσουμε το καλοκαίρι, είναι μια γραμμή που ένα βαππόρι πάει κι έρχεται άδειο, χωρίς επιχορηγήσεις (τι λέξη μαγική) δεν θα είχατε δει βαπόρι στην Καβάλα ούτε στον ύπνο σας (και δεν το λέω για να σε προσβάλω ή να υποτιμήσω την Καβάλα και την Βόρεια Ελλάδα). Δεν φταίτε εσείς που οι γραμμές δώθηκαν να μην πω με ποιόν τρρόπο...... και όπως δώθηκαν από τους ημετέρους, των υμετέρεων κοκ. 

Στην χειρότερη της Ικαροσαμίας θα έχει περισσότερο κόσμο νομίζω γιατί είναι 2 νησιά ζωντανά με κίνηση προς και από τον Πειραιά. Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει, εσύ ξέρεις περισσότερα, ένα Κεντέρης (μιλαώ γαι τον Ι) την έβγαζε άνετα την γραμμή ΒΑ Αιγαίου (και μη μου πείτε για καμπίνες γιατί εδώ  έχουμε κομπίνες, ανακαλύψαμε τις καμπίνες γαι σμπόξουμε βαπόρια), δεν χρειάζεται ένα θηρίο να πηγαινοφέρνει κλειστά σαλόνια και καμπίνες, ενώ στην Ικαρομασία να κάθονται οι επινβάτες απέξω να βλέπουνε ΕΝΑ  βαπόρι να φεύγει, ότι ώρα θέλει, ΤΙΝΓΚΑ.... 

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο Θεόφιλος, εδώ συμφωνούμε, χρειάζεται βελτίωση και αντί να βελτιώνονται τα υπάρχοντα με κάποιες επιχορηγήσεις και τραπεζικές ενέσεις, τα χρήματα πάνε αλλού σε επενδύσεις ναυλώσεων ρο-ρο που κάααααθονται. Να μην συνεχίσω, δεν είναι θέμα αποκλειστικά Θεόφιλου και το Γιουροπίαν Εξπρές θα έκανε για την Ικαροσαμία και μάλιστα και με την άγονη των Λειψών μέσα που ο Θεόφιλος έπεφτε κομματάκι βαρύς. 

Στο σχόλιο σου για πραξηκόπημα, υπόθεση κάνω (δεν παίζει ένα τέτοιο σενάριο αλλά το αναφέρω), αν δούμε ένα Κρήτη στην Χίο Μυτιλήνη και το Λισσός στην Ιακροσαμία (ξαναλέω υπόθεση κάνω) θα φταίει η ΑΝΕΚ? Ο Απόστολος είπε κάτι σήμερα, με ένα καλό Πλοίαρχο όλα γίνονται. 

Επίσης να πω κάτι ακόμη για την αξιοπλοΐα των αδελφών νήσων .... στον καιρό. Δεν συγκρίνεται το 14.5 ή το 16 του θαλασσοβάπορου (συμφωνώ) με τα 25 των αλλων δυό. Μιλάμε για 2 εντελώς διαφορετικά ταξιδέματα που δεν συγκρίνονται τόσο εύκολα όσο σχολίασες ή νομίζεις. Αυτάαα για να έχεις να μελετήσεις και να επανέλθεις, να ακούσουμε και άλλων γνώμες. ΘΑ σε εξετάσω πρόσεχε  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Καπτεν απλα δυο σχολια θα ηθελα να κανω...!!!

Το βαπορι χειμωνα ανεβακατεβαζει συνηθως πανω απο 30 φορτηγα το δρομολογιο και αν και ο κοσμος, κι εχεις δικιο σ΄αυτο, δεν ειναι πολυς, τα φορτια πρεπει να μεταφερονται κι οχι να μαλωνουν για το ποιος θα μπει...!!!

Δευτερον πιστευεις οτι ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ μπορει να παλεψει τη χειμωνιατικη θαλασσα του Β.Α. Αιγαιου και πως θα του βαλεις τοσα επικαθημενα...!!!

Τριτον ως ποτε οι εταιρειες θα βαζουν τους καπεταναιους(και σαν καπετανιος τα ξερεις καλυτερα), να κανουν θαυματα και να υποβαλλουν εαυτω σε τετοια πιεση, και στην τελικη μεχρι ποσο, γιατι ακομη και ο καλυτερος καπετανιος μια μερα μπορει να σου πει stop...???

Οσο για την Β. Ελλαδα, αν μπορουσε το σοβινιστικο Αθηναϊκο κρατος να μας πουλουσε με καποια δισεκατομμυρια, σε καποια αλλη Βαλκανικη χωρα, θα το ειχε πραξει προ πολλου...

Με ολον τον σεβασμο και την εκτιμηση μου...!!!
Και συγνωμη αν το υφος μου ειναι λιγο βαρυ...!!!

Διατιθεμαι προς οποιαδηποτε εξεταση.... :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Φωτάρα έγραψες για ακόμα μία φορά ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Ο Θεόφιλος θα ήταν ικανοποιητικός για την Ικαρο-Σαμία και μόνο μέχρι εκεί. Με 16 knots ταχύτητα το μόνο που θα έκανε ήταν να έστελνε ακόμη περισσότερο κόσμο στο Νήσος. Ωστόσο αυτή η λύση θα έδινε ανάσα στα νησιά το καλοκαίρι. Δεν θα ήταν όμως μια μόνιμη λύση.
Γενικά όμως οι συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες με τον βραχυπρόθεσμο σχεδιασμό που κάνουν δεν πρόκειται να δώσουν τίποτα περισσότερο από μια προσωρινή λύση. 
Ταλαιπωρημένα μυαλά, ταλαιπωρημένα πλοία, ταλαιπωρημένοι επιβάτες και κυρίως νησιώτες τους οποίους και συμπονώ περισσότερο...

Συγνώμη για το off topic...

----------


## Leo

Γιάννη θεωρώ ότι απάντησες εν βρασμώ και το προσπερνώ. 

Θα αναφερθώ μόνο  σε ενα θέμα, τα 30 επικαθήμενα άνετα θα έμπαιναν σε ένα από (επι)καθήμενα (στο πέραμα και τον ΝΜΔ)της εταιρείας ρο-ρο.... Δεν χρειάζεται Θεόφιλος γι αυτά.

Δεν χειάζεται επίσης να τονίζεις τους καιρούς του ΒΑ Αιγαίου, προφανώς οι ειδικοί ξέρουν ότι είναι ελαφρώς καλύτεροι από αυτούς του Νότιου Αιγαίου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Διαβάζω τόσα που γράφετε ΌΛΟΙ σας και είπα να πω και εγώ την *προσωπική μου άποψη...*:mrgreen:

Νομίζω ότι η εταιρία το πλοίο το κατάντησε άχρηστο και όχι τα χρόνια του!!!

Τόσα λεφτά, τόσες ναυλώσεις, μπορούσει να δώσει η ΝΕΛ ένα μικρό ποσοστό των χρημάτων, έτσι ώστε, 
και να γίνουν κάποιες εργασίες εντός/εκτός πλοίου και μία καλή συντήρηση των μηχανών...

Κάποιοι (μέσα από το φόρουμ) θα δώσουν αντικειμενικές απαντήσεις και κάποιοι θα δώσουν "πορωμένες" απαντήσεις επειδή είναι ερωτευμένοι με το πλοίο..:mrgreen:

----------


## nikosnasia

Το σημερινό ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ δεν είναι για τίποτα. Όπου και να το βάλεις ρεζίλι θα γίνεις. Αρκεί να ακούς καθημερινά τα σχόλια αυτών που ταξιδεύουν. Η εταιρεία για άλλα μεριμνά. Δικά τους τα λεφτά δικές τους και οι επιλογές. Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβουν ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι ro-ro άνθρωποι ταξιδεύουν και πληρώνουν πανάκριβα και δεν έχουν και άλλη επιλογή για το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο.Αλήθεια ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί όταν μπήκε στην παρούσα γραμμή το πλοίο απογυμνώθηκε ,από ΤV στις καμπίνες , από καθίσματα κλπ κλπ. Κρίμα πολύ λυπάμαι για το πως το κατάντησαν και δεν πιστεύω ότι η κατάσταση του είναι αναστρέψιμη.

----------


## Giovanaut

Θα ηθελα να ζητησω ειλικρινα συγνωμη...
Ηδη νιωθω ασχημα...!!!

Δεν ειχα καμια προθεση να προσβαλω κανεναν και τιποτε...!!!

Πιστευω απλως οτι παρολο που εχω δεθει πολυ με το πλοιο, μπορω να ειμαι και σε ενα βαθμο αντικειμενικος...!!!

Και παλι συγνωμη..!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Το σημερινό ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ δεν είναι για τίποτα. Όπου και να το βάλεις ρεζίλι θα γίνεις. Αρκεί να ακούς καθημερινά τα σχόλια αυτών που ταξιδεύουν. Η εταιρεία για άλλα μεριμνά. Δικά τους τα λεφτά δικές τους και οι επιλογές. Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβουν ότι το πλοίο δεν είναι ro-ro άνθρωποι ταξιδεύουν και πληρώνουν πανάκριβα και δεν έχουν και άλλη επιλογή για το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο.Αλήθεια ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί όταν μπήκε στην παρούσα γραμμή το πλοίο απογυμνώθηκε ,από ΤV στις καμπίνες , από καθίσματα κλπ κλπ. Κρίμα πολύ λυπάμαι για το πως το κατάντησαν και δεν πιστεύω ότι η κατάσταση του είναι αναστρέψιμη.


Λοιπόν ξέρετε κάτι??Αν δεν έρθει η εταιρεία σε Μυτιληνιά χέρια και πάλι να την αγαπήσουν και να την πονέσουν πραγματικά όπως την δεκαετία του 90 και να την ανεβάσουν και πάλι στις παλιές καλές εποχές δεν πρόκειται *ποτε* να πάνε μπροστά και ποτέ προκοπή δεν θα δουν και σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχει σβηστεί και από το χάρτη  :Mad:

----------


## nikosnasia

Όνειρα Μάνο όνειρα δυστυχώς η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία βαδίζει σε μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις χωρίς επιστροφή.

----------


## opelmanos

> Όνειρα Μάνο όνειρα δυστυχώς η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία βαδίζει σε μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις χωρίς επιστροφή.


Τουλάχιστον τα όνειρα κ,Νίκο είναι τσάμπα και ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να αναπολεί παλιά χρόνια και να ζει με υπέροχες αναμνήσεις του χτες για να παρηγοριέται:cry:Είμαι πολυ στεναχωρημένος που δεν έζησα αυτή τη χρυσή δεκαετία του 90 στην ηληκία που είμαι τώρα όσο και να προσπαθώ να παρηγορηθώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω ,έχουμε που έχουμε και τα προβληματα τα σημερινα αν δεν μας ανεβάζει και κάτι ψυχολογικά δεν ξέρω πώς θα συνεχίσουμε να ζούμε με αυτή την πίκρα και αυτη τη μιζέρια που μας κυριέυει!!
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία της σημερινής απελπισίας που ζούμε 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105259

----------


## Leo

Δεν τίθεται θέμα συγγνώμης από κανένα Γιάννη, οι συζητρήσεις έχουν χαλαρά σημεία, σημεία εντάσεων, αντιπαραθέσεων και οξύτητας ενίοτε. Οκ αυτά περνάνε και όλα είναι καλά, πάμε παρακάτω.... τα βαπόρια και οι εταιρείες δεν είναι δικά μας, εμείς την γνώμη μας λέμε. 

Χάζεψε την φωτογραφία "από το σημείo Οpelmanos"..... (μην πάει άλλος να τραβήξει από εκεί αλοίμονο του)  :Very Happy: . 
Μάνο μας έχεις χαρίσει πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες τον τελευταίο καιρό σε όλα τα πλοία που περνούν από εκεί. Ευχαριστούμε! 
Δεν διακρίνω εδώ καμιά απλεπισία, μια αρχοντιά την έχει .... πρέπει να πω.

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν τίθεται θέμα συγγνώμης από κανένα Γιάννη, οι συζητρήσεις έχουν χαλαρά σημεία, σημεία εντάσεων, αντιπαραθέσεων και οξύτητας ενίοτε. Οκ αυτά περνάνε και όλα είναι καλά, πάμε παρακάτω.... τα βαπόρια και οι εταιρείες δεν είναι δικά μας, εμείς την γνώμη μας λέμε. 
> 
> Χάζεψε την φωτογραφία "από το σημείo Οpelmanos"..... (μην πάει άλλος να τραβήξει από εκεί αλοίμονο του) . 
> Μάνο μας έχεις χαρίσει πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες τον τελευταίο καιρό σε όλα τα πλοία που περνούν από εκεί. Ευχαριστούμε!


Eντάξει και τα άλλα παιδιά χαρίζουν υπέροχες φωτό!!!Θα προτιμούσα όμως να ζούσα στην δεκαετία του 1990 και να έχω την  μηχανή που έχω τώρα να τραβούσα την τότε εποχη  που άξιζε πραγματικά απο αυτό το σημείο και να υπήρχε  και το ναυτιλία πάνω απ όλα :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Μάνο τότε είχαν φωτογραφικές ο nikosnasia, ο esperos, o BEN BRUCE, o TSS APOLLON, o Karolos, ο capten4 και τόσοι άλλοι που σήμερα μας τις παρουσιάζουν και τις καμαρώνουμε. Σε λίγα χρόνια θα έρθει και η δική σου σειρά να τρελαίνεις τους νεότερους  :Wink:

----------


## manos75

γιατι γκρινιαζετε οι εταιρεια ετσι το θελει το βαπορι να σερνεται,γιατι αλλιως θα το ειχε αποσυρει αμεσως για επισκευη.επισις οι εταιρεια της αρεσει να πληρωνει μετασκευες παλιων βαποριων γιατι αυτο ειναι το χομπι της.επισις καθολου δεν την νοιαζει για τους επιβατες,σου λεει αν μπορειτε να πατε με αλλο καραβι πηγαινετε,εμενα δεν με νοιαζει.αλλα θα ερθει και η ωρα που η ανεκ θα κανει το δυνατο χτυπημα, και θα την αποτελειωσει την νελ μια και καλη,και εχω ακουσει και οτι η εταιρεια χρωσταει και τα κερατιατικα της  :Sad: .

----------


## opelmanos

> γιατι γκρινιαζετε οι εταιρεια ετσι το θελει το βαπορι να σερνεται,γιατι αλλιως θα το ειχε αποσυρει αμεσως για επισκευη.επισις οι εταιρεια της αρεσει να πληρωνει μετασκευες παλιων βαποριων γιατι αυτο ειναι το χομπι της.επισις καθολου δεν την νοιαζει για τους επιβατες,σου λεει αν μπορειτε να πατε με αλλο καραβι πηγαινετε,εμενα δεν με νοιαζει.αλλα θα ερθει και η ωρα που η ανεκ θα κανει το δυνατο χτυπημα, και θα την αποτελειωσει την νελ μια και καλη,και εχω ακουσει και οτι η εταιρεια χρωσταει και τα κερατιατικα της .


Απαξίωση από το επιβατικό κοινό χρειάζεται και τίποτα άλλο τελικά να σου πω εγώ την νοιάζει η δεν την νοιάζει? .Λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά αυτή είναι η σημερινή *ΨΕΥΤΙΚΗ* ΝΕΛ

----------


## douzoune

Για την όμορφη παρέα που φωτογραφίζαμε μαζί και τον σπέσιαλ επιβάτη εκείνης της μέρας!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105275

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεν τίθεται θέμα συγγνώμης από κανένα Γιάννη, οι  συζητρήσεις έχουν χαλαρά σημεία, σημεία εντάσεων, αντιπαραθέσεων και  οξύτητας ενίοτε. Οκ αυτά περνάνε και όλα είναι καλά, πάμε παρακάτω....  τα βαπόρια και οι εταιρείες δεν είναι δικά μας, εμείς την γνώμη μας  λέμε. 
> 
> Χάζεψε την φωτογραφία "από το σημείo Οpelmanos"..... (μην πάει άλλος να τραβήξει από εκεί αλοίμονο του) . 
> Μάνο μας έχεις χαρίσει πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες τον τελευταίο καιρό σε όλα τα πλοία που περνούν από εκεί. Ευχαριστούμε! 
> Δεν διακρίνω εδώ καμιά απλεπισία, μια αρχοντιά την έχει .... πρέπει να πω.


Εχεις δικιο καπτεν....!!!
Οσο για τον Μανο, οπως τα λες ειναι...!!!
Χτυπησε σημειο λιρα 100...!!!

Αντε και τοπονημιο στο μελλον...!!!




> Για την όμορφη παρέα που φωτογραφίζαμε μαζί και τον σπέσιαλ επιβάτη εκείνης της μέρας!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105275


Οσο για τον αλλο καλλιτεχνη της παρεας τι να πει κανεις...!!!
Φανταστικη, μπλε συνθεση...!!!

Ολες οι αποχρωσεις του μπλε, με την καθεμια να θελει να πει κατι διαφορετικο...

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

*ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΗΡΩΑΣ*.....Εν πλώ για Μυτιλήνη
Για όλη την υπέροχη βραδυνή παρέα 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105319

----------


## opelmanos

Tην Κυριακή πρώτα ο Θεός το απόγευμα θα ταξιδέψω με τον Ηρωα για Λήμνο και την Πέμπτη .Από την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα υπάρξει και φωτορεπορτάζ και αν δω παράνομο (π.χ νόμος καπνίσματος και άλλα παράνομα να μην εφαρμόζονται) μέσα στο πλοίο θα το βγάλω φωτογραφία και θα το στείλω και στην εταιρεία και στο υπουργείο και θα τα ανεβάσω δημοσίως δεν χαμπαριάζω τίποτα .Ας ελπίσω και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να απολάυσω το ταξίδι χωρίς απρόοπτα .Κατά βάθος αγχόνομαι απίστευτα που θα ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο όσο περίεργο και αν σας ακούγεται  :Sad: Τέρμα πια τα στραβά μάτια και οι παροπίδες  σε όλα

----------


## dokimakos21

*Για να δούμε τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ μερικά χρόνια πριν μέσα απο τον φακό του φίλου ΠαύλουFG ..!*
*Για όλους εσάς.!*
*DSC00698.jpg*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Για να δούμε τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ μερικά χρόνια πριν μέσα απο τον φακό του φίλου ΠαύλουFG ..!*
> 
> *Για όλους εσάς.!*
> 
> *DSC00698.jpg*


 Γιατην ακρίβεια το 2007 φίλε Φώτη  :Wink: Να σαι πάντα καλά και ο φίλος Παύλος !!!

----------


## sylver23

> Tην Κυριακή πρώτα ο Θεός το απόγευμα θα ταξιδέψω με τον Ηρωα για Λήμνο και την Πέμπτη .Από την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα υπάρξει και φωτορεπορτάζ και αν δω παράνομο (π.χ νόμος καπνίσματος και άλλα παράνομα να μην εφαρμόζονται) μέσα στο πλοίο θα το βγάλω φωτογραφία και θα το στείλω και στην εταιρεία και στο υπουργείο και θα τα ανεβάσω δημοσίως δεν χαμπαριάζω τίποτα .Ας ελπίσω και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να απολάυσω το ταξίδι χωρίς απρόοπτα .Κατά βάθος αγχόνομαι απίστευτα που θα ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο όσο περίεργο και αν σας ακούγεται Τέρμα πια τα στραβά μάτια και οι παροπίδες  σε όλα


Καλά ας ήταν όλα τα άλλα σωστά και ας καπνίζαν ολοι μέσα στον ''ηρωα?

''..... :Wink:

----------


## minoan

Πέρασε το Σάββατο πέρασε και η καθυστέριση ελπίζω για όσους ταξιδεύουν σήμερα!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλά ας ήταν όλα τα άλλα σωστά και ας καπνίζαν ολοι μέσα στον ''ηρωα?
> 
> ''.....


Eγω φίλε μου ρουφιάνος δεν είμαι (και αυτό δεν είναι ρουφιανιά )αλλά νιώθω υποβιβασμένος σαν Έλληνας και αν βλέπω οτι δεν τηρούνται οι νόμοι και γίνονται σε πολλά πράγματα τα στραβά μάτια.*Πρέπει να γίνει από κάπου μια αρχή και να πέσουν κεφάλια για να γίνουμε άνθρωποι σε πολλά πράμγατα* Πρέπει να μην κάνει το πλήρωμα τα στραβά μάτια και τους αφήνει να καπνίζουν σε διάφορες γωνιές μέσα στο πλοίο. [Αν πιάσω μέλος του πληρώματος να καπνίζει μέσα στο πλοίο η επιβάτη θα τραβήξω φωτογραφίες και θα πάω στο Λιμεναρχείο και στο Υειονομικό..Δεν μπορεί να υποβιβάζεται περισσότερο η παιδεία και ο πολιτισμός.Έχουμε καταντήσει τριτοκοσμική χώρα πιά σε όλα......Και δεν φτάιει όυτε ο αντικαπνιστής ούτε τα μικρά παιδιά να αναπνέεουν τον καπνό του άλλου..χωνέψτε το!!!Τέλος αυτό είναι νόμος είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι και πρέπει να συμβιβαστούμε με αυτό....*Ακόμα και η Τουρκία που είναι δήθεν τριτοκοσμική για εμάς χώρα και τους κατηγορούμε και πιό φανατικοί καπνιστές έχουν συμβιβαστει με το νόμο του καπνίσματος* και αν δείτε *δεν καπνίζουν ούτε στα μπάρ* παρακαλώ!!!!Αυτοί δηλ και οι άλλες Ευρωπαίκές χώρες γιατί δεν διαμαρτύρονται και το δέχτηκαν προκειμένου να ανέβει ο πολίτισμός τους ??Το έβλεπα και δεν το πίστευα 
Και δεν θέλω να σκούω ότι οι αντικαπνιστές είναι ρατσιστές .*Ρατσισμός είναι αν δεν σέβεται ο καπνιστής το μη καπνιστή και τον υποχρεώνει να αναπνέει όλο το καρκίνο για να κάνει αυτός την διασκέδαση του και όταν τόυ λέει με ευγενικό τρόπο οτί τον ενοχλέι να του απαντάει ο άλλος :Αν σε ενοχλέι σήκω φύγε η αντε τράβα από δω ρε φίλε.*
*Aυτοί διμηουργούν το πρόβλημα καρκίνου των εσωτερικών χώρων και των εστιατορίων όχι η μη καπνιστές !!!*

----------


## minoan

Ο φίλος opelmanos μια χαρά τα λέει τα πράγματα!! Κάπου πρέπει να γίνει μια αρχή. Είτε είναι καράβι, είτε εστιατόριο, είτε οτιδήποτε. Δεν είναι θέμα αντικαπνιστή ή όχι. Υπάρχει γενική απαγόρευση καπνίσματος σε όλους τους κλειστούς δημόσιους χώρους, πάει τελείωσε. Σε όλη την Ευρώπη που είναι έτσι χρόνια τώρα δεν σκέφτονται παραβίαση νομοθεσίας ούτε οι μαγαζάτορες ούτε οι πελάτες! Επειδή έχω τύχει σε καμπίνα πλοίου να καπνίζει ο συνεπιβάτης και δεν ίσχυε η νομοθεσία απλά έκανα μια παρατήρηση. Την επόμενη φορά που θα μου συμβεί όπως και σε μένα αλλά και οποιονδήποτε πρέπει να κάνει την καταγγελία αμέσως.

----------


## sylver23

Βρε Μάνο εγώ αλλο εννοώ.
Αντί να αγανακτήσεις με άλλα που ίσως δεις στο πλοίο (σαν αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν λιγα ποστ πριν) ,θα ασχοληθείς με το αν καπνίζει κάποιος??
Σε διαβεβαιώ για να μην ανησυχείς οτι δεν παρατήρησα κανεναν στα 2 ταξίδια μου να καπνίζει σε εσωτερικούς χώρους.

----------


## opelmanos

> Βρε Μάνο εγώ αλλο εννοώ.
> Αντί να αγανακτήσεις με άλλα που ίσως δεις στο πλοίο (σαν αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν λιγα ποστ πριν) ,θα ασχοληθείς με το αν καπνίζει κάποιος??
> Σε διαβεβαιώ για να μην ανησυχείς οτι δεν παρατήρησα κανεναν στα 2 ταξίδια μου να καπνίζει σε εσωτερικούς χώρους.


 Αυτό ηταν depon που μου είπες τώρα .Ξεαγχώθηκα κάπως  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## sylver23

Πάρε δωρο και μια φωτογραφία του ''ηρωα?''  στην Λέσβο σε μια θάλασσα απο γιαουρτι 


P5290126.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Πάρε δωρο και μια φωτογραφία του ''ηρωα?'' στην Λέσβο σε μια θάλασσα απο γιαουρτι
> 
> 
> 
> P5290126.jpg


 Πότε ανέβηκες και δεν είπες τίποτα??

----------


## sylver23

28 και 29 Μαιου αλλά για στρατιωτικούς λόγους.
Για την γνωστή βολή στα βατερά.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ουτε εγώ είδα να καπνίζει κανέναν μέσα ακόμα και το πλήρωμα έξω έβγαινε για να καπνίσει.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω οποιον ξέρει αν η ντίσκο είχε λειτουργήσει ποτέ επί NEL.Και επίσης το εστιατόριο ήταν πάντα κλειστό και τις δυο φορες που ταξίδεψα φέτος και από όσο έχω δει σε φωτογραφίες είναι πολύ ωραίος και μεγάλος χορός γιατί δεν το μετατρέπουν σε σαλόνι να βολευτεί περισσότερο ο κόσμος.

----------


## costaser

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία απο το φίλο Sylver αν και θα προτιμούσα το Θεόφιλο με τη παλιά του άσπρη φορεσία. Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ καθώς επίσης και το φίλο Opelmano για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζει σε αυτό εδώ το θέμα.

----------


## gnikles

> 28 και 29 Μαιου αλλά για στρατιωτικούς λόγους.
> Για την γνωστή βολή στα βατερά.


 Sylver23 στα λημέρια μου ήρθες!!!Ελπίζω να έρθεις και για διακοπές να τα πούμε!!!

----------


## gnikles

Να ευχηθώ καλό ταξίδι στον Μάνο που πάει για Λήμνο σήμερα  με το αγαπημένο του πλοίο Θεόφιλο.

----------


## sylver23

> Sylver23 στα λημέρια μου ήρθες!!!Ελπίζω να έρθεις και για διακοπές να τα πούμε!!!


Κάθε αύγουστο είμαι καλεσμένος στο νησί σας απο τον κολλητό μου που παραθερίζει εκεί.
Οπότε και σπίτι έχω να μείνω και αυτοκίνητο να κινηθώ αλλά......δεν θα έχω ικαρία.Διότι καλοκαίρι χωρίς Ικαρία δεν γίνεται... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Θεοφίλος λίγο πριν πατήσει ο καταπέλτης στο Βαθύ της Σάμου..Για τον Συλβέστρο, τον Douzoune και τον Opelmanos!
*
P8034566.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Και λίγο πριν πατήσει το Καρλόβασι της Σάμου :Razz:  :Razz: 

P8120926.jpg

----------


## kostas-93

προχτές την πέμτη ήταν να ταξιδέψω και εγώ από καρλόβασι για ικαρία με τον μπάρμπα να τον έβλεπα και πως είναι  μέσα αλλα δεν ταίριασε και πήγα παρασκευή με το μύκονος

----------


## leonidas

*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ* αναχώρηση από το Λιμάνι της Χίου... 18/4/10  :Very Happy: 

DSCN0856.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και από εμένα .!!! :Very Happy: Μετα από ένα απολαυστικό ,χορταστικό και καραβολατρικό ταξίδι στην ωραία Λήμνο την περασμένη Κυριακή  επέστρεψα στην βάση μου σήμερα το μεσημέρι.
Όσον αφορά το πλοίο δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι ήταν τραγική η κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό του παρόλο τον πολύ *κυνηγόκοσμο* που είχε για Λήμνο.
Και για του λόγοπυ το αληθές,
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106863
το τελευταίο ντέκ όμως είχε την τιμητική του από τα συμπαθέστατα τετράποδα και εδώ θα ταίριαζε το όνομα : *ΘΕΟ(ΣΚΥΛΟΣ):mrgreen:*
Αυτό που με απογοήτευσε όμως ιδιαίτερα ήταν οι τουαλέτες του πλοίου που θύμιζαν ουρητήρια  στρατόπεδου νεοσυλλέκτων και η μυρωδιά της κατουρλιάς έφτανε μέχρι τα σαλόνια.
*Παρόλο που υπήρχε ένας επίκουρος βάρδιας  που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να τις διατηρεί καθαρές τον έβλεπες κάθε 10 λέπτα με ένα αποσμητικό στο χέρι έριχνε 2 ψεκασιές άδιαζε τα σκουπίδια από την τουαλέτα και αυτό ήταν όλο.Ούτε λίγο νερό όυτε έστω λίγο πλύσιμο για να φύγει η βρώμα και να είναι σε αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση ,το μόνο που κοιτούσε ήταν να περάσει η ώρα και να τελειώσει η βάρδια του.*
Τι να πεί κανείς πραγματικά ,φανταστείτε οτί εγώ όταν δούλευα τις καθάριζα τις τουαλέτες με χλωρίνη (αγόραζα απ έξω) και το πρόσεχα πάρα πολύ το πλοίο .Τουλάχιστον στην καθαριότητα πρέπει να μεριμνούν περισσότερο οι αξιωματικοί γιατί έχει που έχει υποβαθμιστεί το βαπόρι αν δεν τηρούν και τις συνθήκες υγεινής  καθαριότητας στο εσωτερικό του τότε κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε :Sad:

----------


## opelmanos

> *Το Θεοφίλος λίγο πριν πατήσει ο καταπέλτης στο Βαθύ της Σάμου..Για τον Συλβέστρο, τον Douzoune και τον Opelmanos!*
> 
> P8034566.JPG


Ανταποδίδω με αυτή την φωτό για σένα και αυτούς που προανέφερες αλλά και τον Giovanaut από μια μανούβρα του στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106865

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε opelmanos ωραίες φωτο, άσχημα τα πράγματα για τα W.C και κρίμα για το πλοίο. Όσο για την πρώτη φωτο, ούτε "*σκυλάδικο"*  να είχαν ανοίξει :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## taxman

Are mano αρχιεπικουρε

----------


## opelmanos

Εμ Δημητράκη έτσι είναι αν αγαπάς κάτι το κάνεις με την καρδιά και ματώνεις γι"αυτό και σέβεσαι και τον άλλον που σε εμπιστέυεται στην δουλειά του  :Wink: Επαγγελματίας  αν είσαι καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω .

----------


## nikosnasia

Για τον Μάνο που έφευγε.
DSCN5250.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά και από εμένα .!!!Μετα από ένα απολαυστικό ,χορταστικό και καραβολατρικό ταξίδι στην ωραία Λήμνο την περασμένη Κυριακή  επέστρεψα στην βάση μου σήμερα το μεσημέρι.
> Όσον αφορά το πλοίο δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι ήταν τραγική η κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό του παρόλο τον πολύ *κυνηγόκοσμο* που είχε για Λήμνο.
> Και για του λόγοπυ το αληθές,
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106863
> το τελευταίο ντέκ όμως είχε την τιμητική του από τα συμπαθέστατα τετράποδα και εδώ θα ταίριαζε το όνομα : *ΘΕΟ(ΣΚΥΛΟΣ):mrgreen:*
> Αυτό που με απογοήτευσε όμως ιδιαίτερα ήταν οι τουαλέτες του πλοίου που θύμιζαν ουρητήρια  στρατόπεδου νεοσυλλέκτων και η μυρωδιά της κατουρλιάς έφτανε μέχρι τα σαλόνια.
> *Παρόλο που υπήρχε ένας επίκουρος βάρδιας  που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να τις διατηρεί καθαρές τον έβλεπες κάθε 10 λέπτα με ένα αποσμητικό στο χέρι έριχνε 2 ψεκασιές άδιαζε τα σκουπίδια από την τουαλέτα και αυτό ήταν όλο.Ούτε λίγο νερό όυτε έστω λίγο πλύσιμο για να φύγει η βρώμα και να είναι σε αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση ,το μόνο που κοιτούσε ήταν να περάσει η ώρα και να τελειώσει η βάρδια του.*
> Τι να πεί κανείς πραγματικά ,φανταστείτε οτί εγώ όταν δούλευα τις καθάριζα τις τουαλέτες με χλωρίνη (αγόραζα απ έξω) και το πρόσεχα πάρα πολύ το πλοίο .Τουλάχιστον στην καθαριότητα πρέπει να μεριμνούν περισσότερο οι αξιωματικοί γιατί έχει που έχει υποβαθμιστεί το βαπόρι αν δεν τηρούν και τις συνθήκες υγεινής  καθαριότητας στο εσωτερικό του τότε κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  Περιμενουν να κανουνε σωστικα...ΕΛΕΟΣ.Μπραβο Μανο.Αυτο κι αν ειναι ντοκουμεντο του ''Ηρωα''

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ανταποδίδω με αυτή την φωτό για σένα και αυτούς που προανέφερες αλλά και τον Giovanaut από μια μανούβρα του στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106865


Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο Μανο και ελπιζω να περασε τελεια σε αυτο το ανεξερευνητο στολιδι του Β.Α. Αιγαιου...!!!
Και μην ξεχνιωμαστε εχουμε δεσμευτει για το μελλον... :Wink: 

Παντως οι φημες και τα σεναρια για το μελλον του πλοιου, εκπλησουν ολο και περισσοτερο...!!!
Αλλα κοντος ψαλμος.....!!!

----------


## gnikles

> Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο Μανο και ελπιζω να περασε τελεια σε αυτο το ανεξερευνητο στολιδι του Β.Α. Αιγαιου...!!!
> Και μην ξεχνιωμαστε εχουμε δεσμευτει για το μελλον...
> 
> Παντως οι φημες και τα σεναρια για το μελλον του πλοιου, εκπλησουν ολο και περισσοτερο...!!!
> Αλλα κοντος ψαλμος.....!!!


 Αλληλουια. :Razz:

----------


## gasim

> Παντως οι φημες και τα σεναρια για το μελλον του πλοιου, εκπλησουν ολο και περισσοτερο...!!!
> Αλλα κοντος ψαλμος.....!!!


Έχεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο να μοιραστείς μαζί μας;

----------


## manos75

εμαθα οτι θα δρομολογηθει στην γραμμη πειρεας-ροδος με ενδιαμεσους σταθμους τα νησια που πιανει και το πρεβελη.σε ενα δρομολογιο πραγματικη κρουαζιερα με εκπληκτικη ταχυτητα 10 κομβους και αφιξη στην ροδο σε 2 μηνες και 20 λεπτα :mrgreen:.

----------


## Giovanaut

Το μονο που θα μπορουσα να πω ειναι, οτι πολυ συντομα θα μαθουμε...!!!

----------


## nippon

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά και από εμένα .!!!Μετα από ένα απολαυστικό ,χορταστικό και καραβολατρικό ταξίδι στην ωραία Λήμνο την περασμένη Κυριακή  επέστρεψα στην βάση μου σήμερα το μεσημέρι.
> Όσον αφορά το πλοίο δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι ήταν τραγική η κατάσταση στο εσωτερικό του παρόλο τον πολύ *κυνηγόκοσμο* που είχε για Λήμνο.
> Και για του λόγοπυ το αληθές,
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106863
> το τελευταίο ντέκ όμως είχε την τιμητική του από τα συμπαθέστατα τετράποδα και εδώ θα ταίριαζε το όνομα : *ΘΕΟ(ΣΚΥΛΟΣ):mrgreen:*
> Αυτό που με απογοήτευσε όμως ιδιαίτερα ήταν οι τουαλέτες του πλοίου που θύμιζαν ουρητήρια  στρατόπεδου νεοσυλλέκτων και η μυρωδιά της κατουρλιάς έφτανε μέχρι τα σαλόνια.
> *Παρόλο που υπήρχε ένας επίκουρος βάρδιας  που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να τις διατηρεί καθαρές τον έβλεπες κάθε 10 λέπτα με ένα αποσμητικό στο χέρι έριχνε 2 ψεκασιές άδιαζε τα σκουπίδια από την τουαλέτα και αυτό ήταν όλο.Ούτε λίγο νερό όυτε έστω λίγο πλύσιμο για να φύγει η βρώμα και να είναι σε αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση ,το μόνο που κοιτούσε ήταν να περάσει η ώρα και να τελειώσει η βάρδια του.*
> Τι να πεί κανείς πραγματικά ,φανταστείτε οτί εγώ όταν δούλευα τις καθάριζα τις τουαλέτες με χλωρίνη (αγόραζα απ έξω) και το πρόσεχα πάρα πολύ το πλοίο .Τουλάχιστον στην καθαριότητα πρέπει να μεριμνούν περισσότερο οι αξιωματικοί γιατί έχει που έχει υποβαθμιστεί το βαπόρι αν δεν τηρούν και τις συνθήκες υγεινής  καθαριότητας στο εσωτερικό του τότε κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε


Καταρχην εχεις απολυτο δικιο σαυτο που λες....Το Α και το Ω ειναι ο Καπετανιος που κανει κουμαντο στο βαπορι, αρα και ο Αρχιθαλαμηπολος ειναι στην δικαιοδοσια του.....Λοιπον αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι στις περισσοτερες φορες το φταιξιμο αρχιζει απο το ψηλοτερο σκαλοπατι της ιεραρχιας και οχι απο την εταιρεια...Η εταιρεια, η οποιαδηποτε εχει την πολιτικη να απαιτει στα πλοια της να υπαρχει καθαριοτητα, απο κει και περα ειναι στην διακριτικη ευχερεια του πληρωματος...
Υπαρχουν καπετανιοι που θελουν το βαπορι τους να ειναι λαμπικο αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλοι που δεν τους ενδιαφερει τιποτα και το αφηνουν στον αρχιθαλαμηπολο να κανει οτι νομιζει......
Μπορω να σας δωσω ενα παραδειγμα...δεν θα πω ονοματα βεβαια...Σε ενα γνωστο βαπορι που εκανε συροτηνομυκονια πριν 10 χρονια που ταξιδεψα, με καπετανιο βαρυ ονομα της ακτοπλοιας.... Το βαπορι ηταν σε τοσο αθλια κατασταση..Εγω που ειμαι καραβολατρης ηταν η πρωτη φορα που ειδα τετοια κατασταση..Μιλαμε πληρης εγκαταλειψη...Αδιαφορο πληρωμα(να κανει βολτες στα σαλονια...Πανβρωμικο μεσα...Τουαλετες χειροτερες και απο τριτοκοσμικες χωρες...Ηταν σκετη ντροπη για το ιδιο βαπορι...
Και αυτο που με ενοχλησε ακομα περισσοτερο σαυτο το πλοιο ειναι η παντελης ελλειψη επαγγελματικης συνειδησης προς στο επιβατικο κοινο και στο βαπορι και στην εταιρεια....
Το αποτελεσμα ειναι ενα...Το βαπορι το κανει το πληρωμα οχι το αντιστροφο...

----------


## grad

Το είδαμε και αυτό...

http://www.armoniaradio.gr/modules.p...rder=0&thold=0

----------


## DimitrisT

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=624

----------


## blueseacat

*Μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες του «Θεόφιλος»*

  

Newsbeast.gr - Τετάρτη, 22 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010,    10:56  

*«Κολλημένοι» στο λιμάνι της Σάμου εδώ και 17 ώρες
*
Χωρίς καύσιμα έχει μείνει το πλοίο «Θεόφιλος» στο  λιμάνι της Σάμου. Το καράβι ήταν να αποπλεύσει χθες στις 18:45 από τη  Σάμο εκτελώντας το δρομολόγιο Σάμος-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη-Καβάλα. Όμως η απεργία  των ιδιοκτητών φορτηγών είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να μείνει το πλοίο χωρίς  καύσιμα, ενώ και οι κακές καιρικές συνθήκες συνέβαλαν στην ακινητοποίησή  του.

Οι 86 επιβάτες του αναγκάστηκαν να διανυκτερεύσουν στις καμπίνες του  πλοίου, ευελπιστώντας ότι το πλοίο θα αναχωρούσε σήμερα το πρωί. 

Τελικά το πλοίο δεν απέπλευσε ούτε σήμερα στις 7 και οι επιβάτες  παραμένουν «κολλημένοι» στο νησί περιμένοντας να τελειώσει ο  ανεφοδιασμός του πλοίου με καύσιμα, που αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μετά  τις 11:30.

----------


## nikosnasia

23:05 ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ φεύγει για Λήμνο Καβάλα
DSCN7096.JPG

----------


## Fido

Η δεύτερη ανακοίνωση της ΝΕΛ σχετικά με την καθυστέρηση του Θεόφιλου. 
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=625
Έχει ενδιαφέρον το δευτερο μέρος της ανακοίνωσης  :Very Happy:  
Πάντως όλα του γάμου δύσκολα για το δόλιο το βαπόρι, είναι και άτυχο...

----------


## nikosnasia

Το σημερινό πέρασμα του ΤΕΟ απ΄την Μυτιλήνη.
DSCN5314.JPG

DSCN5318.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

*ΕΓ-ΟΓ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.Πορεία πρός Χίο αυτή την στιγμή με 14,6 κομβους .πιστευω στην ετησια να αλλαξει η κατασταση γιατί χειροτερο απο το Σαμοθρακη έχει καταντησει
*

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ημερολογιο γραφει Δευτερα 27/09/2010 και η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ, που ολοι αγαπαμε, ετοιμαζεται για αλλο ενα crossαρισμα του Αρχιπελαγους...!!!

DSC05555.jpg

Στο βιρα η καδενα...

DSC05560.jpg

Ο καπτα Γιωργης, που παντα του αρεσει να πειραματιζεται, βαζει πορεια για την δυτικη εξοδο του λιμανιου, πραγμα που ειχε κανει και την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα...

DSC05568.jpg

DSC05580.jpg

DSC05588.jpg

Καλα ταξιδια σε ενα αξιο πληρωμα...!!!

Για ολους τους καλους φιλους και κυριως για τον gnikles για την εκπληξη που μου επιφυλασσε σημερα....!!!

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη κούκλος ο μπάρμπας!!!

----------


## KNIK

Πολυ ωραίο πλοίο, μεγάλο γκαράζ πολλές καμπίνες. Ας ήταν λίγο καλύτερο στα μηχανικά του και θα μπορούσε και Μυτιλήνη να παει και Ικαρία-Σάμο άνετα

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ τέλειες φώτο μπράβο, και αυτή η Σαλόνικα το κάνει ακόμα πιο όμορφο!!!!Όσον αφορά το πλοίο άλλη μια περιπέτεια το περίμενε σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,τα ''αστέρια'' του Λιμεναρχείου έκριναν καλό το πλοίο να ''πέσει'' στον ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ και όλος ο κόσμος έτρεχε 0630-0700 το πρωί από τον επιβατικό στον Εμπορικό λιμένα να προλάβει  το πλοίο!!!!Μιλάμε για μια απόσταση γύρω στο 1-1,5 χιλίομετρο!!!!Και όλα αυτά επειδή έκριναν ότι στην διαθέσιμη θέση μπροστά στο Τελωνείο έπρεπε να δέσει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...........το οποίο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήρθε στη Μυτιλήνη 25 λεπτά μετά την αναχώρηση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ:shock::shock::shock:!!! Συγχαρητήρια............

----------


## sylver23

Απο οργάνωση σκίζουμε!!!

Ο Τεο κατά την άφιξή του στον Αγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας στις 12 Αυγούστου

P8120953.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολύ τέλειες φώτο μπράβο, και αυτή η Σαλόνικα το κάνει ακόμα πιο όμορφο!!!!Όσον αφορά το πλοίο άλλη μια περιπέτεια το περίμενε σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,τα ''αστέρια'' του Λιμεναρχείου έκριναν καλό το πλοίο να ''πέσει'' στον ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ και όλος ο κόσμος έτρεχε 0630-0700 το πρωί από τον επιβατικό στον Εμπορικό λιμένα να προλάβει το πλοίο!!!!Μιλάμε για μια απόσταση γύρω στο 1-1,5 χιλίομετρο!!!!Και όλα αυτά επειδή έκριναν ότι στην διαθέσιμη θέση μπροστά στο Τελωνείο έπρεπε να δέσει το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...........το οποίο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ήρθε στη Μυτιλήνη 25 λεπτά μετά την αναχώρηση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ:shock::shock::shock:!!! Συγχαρητήρια............


 Τώρα τελευταία το Λιμεναρχείο κάτι έχει πάθει ,και με το Μυτιλήνη όταν ερχόμουν από Τήνο παρόλο που υπήρχε διαθέσιμη προβλήτα απέναντι απο το BLUE SEA to ξενοδοχείο μας είχαν και περιμέναμε έξω από το λιμάνι για 40 λεπτά μέχρι να φύγει ο Θεόφιλος .Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με αυτούς άντε γιατί το έχουν πάρει πολύ  στην μύτη τους εκεί μέσα  και η αλήθεια είναι οτί εμείς οι φορολογούμενοι τους πληρώνουμε και αυτοί μας ταλαιπωρούν  :Mad: Η Αστυνομία πολύ καλύτερη είναι και σαν άνθρωποι και σαν σώμα τους λιμενικούς ποτέ δεν τους χώνεψα !!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
DSCF8096.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,sylver23,Giovanaut,nikosnasia ,theofilos-ship και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## alcaeos

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Παντελη !!!!! Βαπορας με τα ολα του !!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σημερινή άφιξη του Θεόφιλου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
> DSCF8096.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους opelmanos,sylver23,Giovanaut,nikosnasia ,theofilos-ship και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.


Ευχαριστω φιλε Δημητρη, για την αφιερωση...!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σημερινή καθυστερημένη άφιξη του γέρου στις 13:30 στο Λιμάνι Της Θεσσαλονίκης...

¶κουσα ότι άργησε γιατί ήρθε με μία μηχανή στη Θεσσαλονίκη!

Από Λήμνο έφυγε στις 05:00 περίπου!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Απ'οτι ξέρω έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη στις 1945 λόγω υπερβολικής κίνησης φορτηγών.Αν πήγαινε και με τις κλασικές του ταχύτητες των τελευταίων ημερών και με λίγη κινησούλα από Λήμνο το βλέπω ψιλο-λογικό να άργησε τόσο. :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους που έγραψαν στις προηγούμενες σελίδες ....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109178

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Απ'οτι ξέρω έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη στις 1945 λόγω υπερβολικής κίνησης φορτηγών.Αν πήγαινε και με τις κλασικές του ταχύτητες των τελευταίων ημερών και με λίγη κινησούλα από Λήμνο το βλέπω ψιλο-λογικό να άργησε τόσο.


Kάτι τέτοιο με άλλα λόγια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεν συνηθίζω να σχολιάζω ταχύτητες πλοίων και γενικά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο επιλέγουν να ταξιδεύουν, είναι όμως πραγματικά ΚΡΙΜΑ τόσο για το πλοίο, όσο και την φήμη της εταιρείας αλλά και για τους επιβάτες που το επιλέγουν.   
Μήπως θέλουν να κάνουμε καμιά σκάτζα με παντόφλα να τους συμφέρει περισσότερο ; γιατί οι ταχύτητες αυτό μου θυμίζουν.  :Sad: 

Αλήθεια γιατί στις άγονες γραμμές ζητάνε ΕΓ-ΟΓ και δεν ζητούν ΦΓ-ΟΓ αφού ουσιαστικά αυτά τους παρέχουν εν τέλει οι εταιρείες. Δεν είναι κρίμα ;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Στο σημείο αυτό πάντα υπάρχει μεγάλο αντίθετο ρεύμα το οποίο μειώνει την ταχύτητα των πλοίων. Μην είστε λοιπόν προπέτες και φαμφαρολόγοι γιατί πέφτουμε σε λάθη που μας χαλάνε την καλή εικόνα σαν χρήστες του φόρουμ.
Παρατηρήστε ότι τα αντίθετα κινούμενα πλοία προς Θεσ/νίκη αναπτύσσουν πάντα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από τις συνηθισμένες τους

----------


## opelmanos

> Στο σημείο αυτό πάντα υπάρχει μεγάλο αντίθετο ρεύμα το οποίο μειώνει την ταχύτητα των πλοίων. Μην είστε λοιπόν προπέτες και φαμφαρολόγοι γιατί πέφτουμε σε λάθη που μας χαλάνε την καλή εικόνα σαν χρήστες του φόρουμ.
> Παρατηρήστε ότι τα αντίθετα κινούμενα πλοία προς Θεσ/νίκη αναπτύσσουν πάντα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από τις συνηθισμένες τους


Εντάξει θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρη μαζί σου Αποστολε αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο τα ρεύματα που κόβουν την ταχύτητα ,το πλοίο έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα .12 :15 έφτασε σήμερα Μυτιλήνη απο Θεσσαλονίκη.17 ώρες και 1 τέταρτο .'¶ντε και 24ώρο μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

> Στο σημείο αυτό πάντα υπάρχει μεγάλο αντίθετο ρεύμα το οποίο μειώνει την ταχύτητα των πλοίων. Μην είστε λοιπόν προπέτες και φαμφαρολόγοι γιατί πέφτουμε σε λάθη που μας χαλάνε την καλή εικόνα σαν χρήστες του φόρουμ.
> Παρατηρήστε ότι τα αντίθετα κινούμενα πλοία προς Θεσ/νίκη αναπτύσσουν πάντα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από τις συνηθισμένες τους



Με όλο το θάρρος της φιλίας μας Απόστολε και της αναγνώρισής της ιδιότητάς σου, είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίζεις ένα ΕΓ-ΟΓ το οποίο κινείται με 14 και κάτι κόμβους και όχι μόνο να το υποστηρίζεις αλλά να το δικαιολογείς. Αν θυμάμαι καλά τα πλοία δεν έχουν "εξωλέμβιες μηχανές" ώστε να παρουσιάζει τέτοιες απώλειες σε επίπεδο ταχύτητας. Επίσης όσο και κακή συντήρηση να γίνεται θεωρώ αδιανόητο, τουλάχιστον από την δικιά μου ανίδεη πλευρά, να συμβαίνει αυτό και το πλοίο να έχει απώλειες στην ταχύτητά κάτι παραπάνω από 2 κόμβους λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν και την λογική της εταιρείας που προστάζει την οικονομία. 
Επίσης, θα σε παρακαλούσα να ανακαλέσεις το σύνολο των χαρακτηρισμών σου πρώτον διότι ουδέποτε έχω σχολιάσει ή έχω αναλύσει πορεία ή ταχύτητα πλοίου και σπάνια έχω προσπαθήσει να το παίξω έξυπνος σε αυτό τον τομέα. Δεν τον γνωρίζω άρα δεν το αγγίζω. Οπότε ούτε το προπέτες ταιριάζει πόσο μάλλον το φαμφαρολόγοι. Τέλος* ΠΟΤΕ,* εγώ προσωπικά, δεν σε έχω αποκαλέσει έτσι ! 

Τώρα πάλι γιατί όταν ταξίδευα με τον Κορνάρο με 6-7 (κατά τόπους) καιρό και κάποια Α θαλασσοταραχή η ταχύτητά μας δεν έπεσε κάτω από τους 16 κόμβους την στιγμή που το πλοίου αγγίζει μετά βίας τους 18 είναι μια άλλη συζήτηση η οποία δεν αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε από κοντά, καθώς έχω μια εύλογη απορεία. Τι είναι πιο ικανό να μειώσει την ταχύτητα ενός πλοίου, η θαλασσοταραχή που το κάνει να κοπανιέται με τα μανίας ή το υποθαλάσσιο ρεύμα ;

Επίσης εσύ και εγώ και όλοι μας μιλάμε εκ του ασφαλούς οπότε δεν είσαι και ο καταλληλότερος να απαντήσει. Θα δεχόμουν απάντηση από την βάρδια ή από τον πλοίαρχο του πλοίου.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ................Τέλος* ΠΟΤΕ,* εγώ προσωπικά, δεν σε έχω αποκαλέσει έτσι ! ................................ Επίσης εσύ και εγώ και όλοι μας  μιλάμε εκ του ασφαλούς οπότε δεν είσαι και ο καταλληλότερος να  απαντήσει. Θα δεχόμουν απάντηση από την βάρδια ή από τον πλοίαρχο του  πλοίου.


Θανάση, προς αποφυγήν παρεξήγησης... 
Νομίζω ότι ο Απόστολος δεν μιλάει ή απαντάει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, αλλά γενικά!!!
Ας μην κάνουμε λοιπόν την τρίχα τριχιά. Όλα καλά.. :Cool:   :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Εν πλώ για Μυτιλήνη ,για να χαλαρώσουν λίγο τα πράγματα..!
DSC07371.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-Εν πλώ για Μυτιλήνη ,για να χαλαρώσουν λίγο τα πράγματα..!
> DSC07371.jpg


*Ελα ρε dokimako ΔΩΣΕΕΕΕΕΕ*

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μπορώ παρά να μην απαντήσω στα θέματα που ανέπτυξες




> είναι δυνατόν να υποστηρίζεις ένα ΕΓ-ΟΓ το οποίο κινείται με 14 και κάτι κόμβους και όχι μόνο να το υποστηρίζεις αλλά να το δικαιολογείς. Αν θυμάμαι καλά τα πλοία δεν έχουν "εξωλέμβιες μηχανές" ώστε να παρουσιάζει τέτοιες απώλειες σε επίπεδο ταχύτητας. Επίσης όσο και κακή συντήρηση να γίνεται θεωρώ αδιανόητο, τουλάχιστον από την δικιά μου ανίδεη πλευρά, να συμβαίνει αυτό και το πλοίο να έχει απώλειες στην ταχύτητά κάτι παραπάνω από 2 κόμβους λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψιν και την λογική της εταιρείας που προστάζει την οικονομία.


Να ξέρεις και να μάθετέ όλοι ότι οι ταχύτητες των πλοίων βγαίνουν πάντα σε συνθήκες χωρίς αποθαλασσία (Swell) και με ταχύτητα ανέμου 3Bf. Οτι άλλο παραπάνω σημαίνει ότι η ταχύτητα του πλοίου θα μειώνετε αναλόγως. Το πλοίο σύμφωνα με τα δρομολόγια του όπως ξέρω πρέπει να έχει ταχύτητα 16 κόμβους. Όταν τις μέρες αυτές πνέουν άνεμοι εντάσεως 5/6 Bf ΒΒΑ διευθύνσεως ειναι λογικό να τους έχει απο πλώρα άρα μείωση στην ταχύτητα. Επίσεις θα γνωρίζεις ότι έχω ταξεδέψει-ταξιδευω στην περοιοχή αρα ξέρω απο πρώτο χέρι ότι η ταχύτητα εχει πάντα ειναι μειωμένη τουλάχιστο κατα ένα κόμβο. Αρα τα 14 ειναι απόλυτα λογική ταχύτητα. Επίσεις πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι ακόμα η θερμοκρασία της θάλασσας ειναι γύρω στους 27 βαθμους κάτι που δυσχερένει το σύστημα ψύξεως των μηχανών άρα και οι στροφές δέν μπορούν να αυξηθούν για να υπάρχει αντιστάθμιση.





> Επίσης, θα σε παρακαλούσα να ανακαλέσεις το σύνολο των χαρακτηρισμών σου πρώτον διότι ουδέποτε έχω σχολιάσει ή έχω αναλύσει πορεία ή ταχύτητα πλοίου και σπάνια έχω προσπαθήσει να το παίξω έξυπνος σε αυτό τον τομέα. Δεν τον γνωρίζω άρα δεν το αγγίζω. Οπότε ούτε το προπέτες ταιριάζει πόσο μάλλον το φαμφαρολόγοι. Τέλος* ΠΟΤΕ,* εγώ προσωπικά, δεν σε έχω αποκαλέσει έτσι !


Απο την παρουσία σου στο φόρουμ γνωρίζουμε όλοι ότι έχεις αποκτήσει γνώσεις εαπο το ενδιαφέρον σου για την ναυτιλία. Οι γνώσεις σου όμως δεν ειναι ακόμα ικανές για να κρίνεις κατα πόσο ένα πλοίο ειναι συντηρημένο ή όχιι. Λόγω ηλικίας υπάρχει παρορμητησμός ο οποίο πρέπει σιγα σιγά να συγκρατιέται. Δεν θα έλεγα τίποτε αν το σχόλιο αυτό το έλεγε κάποιος εντελώς άσχετος όπως αρκετοί που έχουν μαζευτεί εδώ και τσαμπουνάν την κουταμάρα τους χωρίς να σκεφθούν τις επιπτώσεις. Δεν ειναι λοιπόν προσωπική αντιπαράθεση αλλά αν αρχίσουν και τα σοβαρά μέλη να τα "χώνουν" χωρίς λόγω εδώ θα γίνουμε μεσημεριανό κους κους.
 



> Τώρα πάλι γιατί όταν ταξίδευα με τον Κορνάρο με 6-7 (κατά τόπους) καιρό και κάποια Α θαλασσοταραχή η ταχύτητά μας δεν έπεσε κάτω από τους 16 κόμβους την στιγμή που το πλοίου αγγίζει μετά βίας τους 18... Τι είναι πιο ικανό να μειώσει την ταχύτητα ενός πλοίου, η θαλασσοταραχή που το κάνει να κοπανιέται με τα μανίας ή το υποθαλάσσιο ρεύμα ;


Το κάθε πλοίο συμπεριφέρεται διαφορετικά στους καιρούς. Κάθε γάστρα και κάθε μηχανή δεν έχει τις ίδιες δυνατότητες με κάποιο άλλο, έτσι κάθε σλυγκριση με τον μικρούλη Κορνάρο με τα 4 μέτρα βύθισμα και με τον Θεόφιλο με τα 6 δεν τίθεται. Αλλη ενέργεια του ρευματος στο ένα άλλη στο άλλο. Πραγματικά όμως το ρευμα επενεργεί περισσότερο απο ότι η θαλασσοταραχή και όπως ειπα ανάλογα την διεύθυνση του κύματος, την ένταση του ανέμου και την σχέση με την γάστρα του πλοίου. Γνωστό μου πλοίο όταν έχει τον καιρό στην πάντα κουνάει του θανατά (γι αυτο και ψηλώνει συνεχώς) αλλα γίνεται ολόκληρο πανί στον καιρό και ανεβάζει την ταχύτητα του πάνω από την υπηρεσιακή!





> Επίσης εσύ και εγώ και όλοι μας μιλάμε εκ του ασφαλούς οπότε δεν είσαι και ο καταλληλότερος να απαντήσει. Θα δεχόμουν απάντηση από την βάρδια ή από τον πλοίαρχο του πλοίου.


[/QUOTE]

Τώρα σε τι ασφαλή θέση είμαι που σε μερικές ώρες θα έχω να αντιμετωπίσω κάποιον άλλο που θα με κρίνει από την θέση του υπολογιστή του γιατι πήγα απο εκεινο το στενό και γιατί γύρισα εκεί άστο... Νομίζω ότι νιώθω περισσότερο τον Πλοίαρχο και τον Α/Φ καθένα από τους περισσότερους χρήστες του φόρουμ μιας που είμαι ακόμα "ενεργός" και όχι χομπίστας...
Φυσικά δεν θα δώσω "άφεση αμαρτιών" στην ΝΕΛ για την μέτρια κατάσταση του βάπορα που όλοι αγαπήσαμε αλλα τουλάχιστο ας περιμένουμε μετά την ετήσια επισκευή να κάνουμε τα σχόλια μας...
Μην περιμένουμε να βγει ο άξιος Πλοίαρχος του Θεόφιλος να μας τα χώσει γιατί από την κούραση και την αρμύρα στα χέρια πιθανών να μας στολίσει με διάφορα...

----------


## opelmanos

Για τους φίλους Απόστολος και Θανάσης89 !!!
Απο το κάστρο της Μύρινας 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109350

----------


## Thanasis89

Προοδευτικά μεγάλες απαντήσεις, συγνώμη αν κουράσω,

Απόστολε, το ότι δεν είναι προσωπική αντιπαράθεση δεν μπόρεσα να το καταλάβω προηγουμένως καθώς χρησιμοποιούσες δεύτερο πληθυντικό πρόσωπο και με δεδομένο ότι είχα θέσει ένα ερωτήμα και κακώς είχα ειρωνευτεί αυτή την κατάσταση, ήταν λογικό να θεωρήσω πως οι χαρακτηρισμοί αφορούσαν και εμένα. Χαίρομαι που έδωσες μια καθ' όλα διευκρινιστική απάντηση.  

Σχετικά με τις γνώσεις μου, δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουν φτάσει σε κάποιο σοβαρό επίπεδο γι' αυτό και αποφεύγω σθεναρά να λαμβάνω θέση σε τέτοιου είδους συζητήσεις καθώς πιστεύω πως για να είναι αυτός ο άνθρωπος εκεί πάνω και κάνει μια επιλογή κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει από μένα που τα πόδια μου πιέζουν μετά μανίας την στεριά. Αλλά στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μου φάνηκε εξωφρενικά χαμηλή η ταχύτητά του. 

Να διευκρινήσω κάτι για την φράση μου "εκ του ασφαλούς". Μιλάς "εκ του ασφαλούς" λόγω ότι βρίσκεσαι και διοικείς ένα διαφορετικό πλοίο, άρα όσο και να γνωρίζεις το επάγγελμα σου, που πιστεύω ότι το γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά και στο έχω αποδείξει με την εμπιστοσύνη μου, πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου και θα παραδεχθείς (καθώς το σημειώνεις άλλωστε στα λεγόμενά σου) ότι το κάθε πλοίο έχει τις ιδιαίτερότητές-ιδιοτροπίες του και ότι ο κάθε επιπλέον χρόνος που κουβαλά στην πλάτη του τις κάνουν να γίνονται όλο και πιο διακριτές. 
Επίσης διαφωνώ κάθετα με κάθε είδους σχολιασμό των επιλογών των πλοιάρχων, είναι κύριοι των πλοίων τους και γνωρίζουν καλύτερα από εμάς. 

Σχετικά με το ερώτημά μου και την απάντησή σου σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ. Απλά πίστευα ότι η ανάλογη αύξηση του βυθίσματος είχε και ανάλογη αύξηση της ισχύος των μηχανών, δηλαδή ότι υπάρχει κάποια αναλογία. Επίσης γνώριζα ότι τα ρεύματα είναι αρκετά ισχυρά από περιγραφές καπεταναίων, αλλά δεν είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ να τους ρωτήσω αν είναι πιο ισχυρά από την θαλασσοταραχή. Σε όλα τα παραπάνω έδωσες απαντήσεις και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Τέλος, να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι ο πρώτος σχολιασμός έγινε καθώς το πλοίο τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι συνεχώς ασυνεπές και κάτι μου λέει πως ευθύνεται η εταιρεία γι' αυτό.
Όσο για τον πλοίαρχο του πλοίου, δεν περίμενα να απαντήσει εδώ, μιλούσα καθαρά υποθετικά. Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να μου πει "Θάνο γι' αυτό και γι' αυτό πάω έτσι..." και να μου λύσει τις όποιες σε προσωπικό επίπεδο παρά δημόσια. Τον καταλαβαίνω και είμαι στο πλευρό του και όχι μόνο σ' αυτόν τον πλοίαρχο αλλά σε κάθε πλοίαρχο που ταξιδεύει ένα πλοίο, καθαρά για προσωπικούς λόγους.

----------


## nikosnasia

Αγαπητέ Απόστολε σε εκτιμώ και σέβομαι τις απόψεις σου και τις βρίσκω σωστές. Να σου πω όμως ότι από πλευράς επιβάτη δεν μ΄ενδιφέρει αν φταίνε τα ρεύματα,η κατάσταση του πλοίου ή η αυξημένη κίνηση.ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ την σημερινή εποχή το ταξίδι Θεσσαλονίκη Μυτιλήνη να διαρκεί 17 και ώρες. Φταίει η εταρία και μόνο αυτή και δεν εξηλεώνεται με ανακοινώσεις περί καθυστερήσεων κλπ. ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ να το αποσύρει αμέσως να το επισκευάσει και μόνο τότε να το ξαναβάλει στην γραμμή.

----------


## opelmanos

> Αγαπητέ Απόστολε σε εκτιμώ και σέβομαι τις απόψεις σου και τις βρίσκω σωστές. Να σου πω όμως ότι από πλευράς επιβάτη δεν μ΄ενδιφέρει αν φταίνε τα ρεύματα,η κατάσταση του πλοίου ή η αυξημένη κίνηση.ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ την σημερινή εποχή το ταξίδι Θεσσαλονίκη Μυτιλήνη να διαρκεί 17 και ώρες. Φταίει η εταρία και μόνο αυτή και δεν εξηλεώνεται με ανακοινώσεις περί καθυστερήσεων κλπ. ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕ να το αποσύρει αμέσως να το επισκευάσει και μόνο τότε να το ξαναβάλει στην γραμμή.


K .Nίκο και εγώ μαζί σας όσο και να το αγαπώ το πλοίο όσο και αν έχω δεθεί μαζί του πρέπει επιτέλους να δούν τι θα γίνει γιατί η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη .*Η να αποφασίσουν να του κάνουν μια γερή επισκευή και με γνήσια ανταλακτικά στις μηχανές και όχι ψεύτικα αν έχουν σκοπό να το κρατήσουν για πολύ ακόμα η να το αποσύρουν τελείως και να φέρουν άλλο και να μην κοροϊδέύουν άλλο το κόσμο με ναυλώσεις* *αντίκες πλοίων* .*17 ώρες και 1 τεταρτο από Μυτιλήνη -Θεσσαλονίκη* και με ταχύτητες ψαρόβαρκας έφτασε πλέον στο ρεκόρ της Μιλενονταλιάνας και απ ότι φαίνεται πάει να καταρίψει και το ρεκόρ του Μιαούλη και του Καραισκάκη!!*Ας βάζουν τουλάχιστον τό κόσμο με 10 ευρώ εισητήριο να γεμίζει το πλοίο αν είναι να πηγαίνει πιό αργά και απ την χελώνα* . Το θέμα είναι τι να κάνουμε γιατί από τα φόρουμς δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο εφικτό είναι να αλλάξει κάτι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manos75

καλα δεν βαρεθηκατε να λετε τα ιδια και τα ιδια και να γκρινιαζετε σαν μωρα.
το πλοιο ο πλοιαρχος θελει να το πηγαινει με αυτη την ταχυτητα,η εταιρεια κανει την δουλεια της, ο επιβατης κανει την δουλεια του πηγαινει μινι κρουαζιερα στο αιγαιο ,ο βιαστικος επιβατης πηγαινει με αλλο πλοιο με αεροπλανο με αυτοκινητο με ουφο.σταματηστε να λετε για το καραβι τα στραβα του και τα αναποδα του τα ξερουμε τα εμπεδωσαμε τα καταλαβαμε.βγαλτε καμια φωτογραφια και ασχοληθειτε με αλλα πλοια,το ξερω οτι το αγαπατε το καραβι αλλα μεσα απο το φορουμ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΕΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.:roll:

----------


## DimitrisT

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=640

----------


## douzoune

Είναι κάτι που έπρεπε να είχε γίνει από την αρχή χωρίς να χρειάζεται να βγουν οι προηγούμενες ανακοινώσεις!

----------


## Giovanaut

Η αντιστροφη μετρηση για την αποχωρηση του πλοιου απο το Αιγαιο, εχει αρχισει...!!!

Οσοι θελετε να ταξιδεψετε μαζι του καντε το, γιατι φευγει πολυ συντομα...!!!

----------


## opelmanos

E καιρός του πιά είναι ,μας πρόσφερε ότι μας πρόσφερε και με το παραπάνω ας πάει στην ευχή του Θεού και της Παναγίας φτάνει πιά!!
Υ.Γ :Ισχύει το σενάριο για την Αδριατική η θα πάει για καρφίτσες ??

----------


## Giovanaut

> E καιρός του πιά είναι ,μας πρόσφερε ότι μας πρόσφερε και με το παραπάνω ας πάει στην ευχή του Θεού και της Παναγίας φτάνει πιά!!
> Υ.Γ :Ισχύει το σενάριο για την Αδριατική η θα πάει για καρφίτσες ??


Επισκευη-συντηρηση και Μπαρι...!!!

----------


## gpap2006

Μπάρι- Δυρράχιο (118 ν.μ.)θα είναι η νέα του γραμμή, φεύγοντας οριστικά από το Αιγαίο.

----------


## basilis.m

οποτε βρεθηκε ο αντικαταστατης του απολλωνα η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Fido

Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ...αλλά πέραν αυτού όσο κι αν φέτος μας έστησε με τις καθυστερήσεις του αλλοιώνοντας την καλή περσινη εικόνα, στεναχωριέμαι που θα φύγει...Γιατί πια λογικά από κει, το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι και το τελευταίο! :Sad:  όχι οτι το βαπόρι δεν προσέφερε, ή ότι δεν είναι πια μεγάλο ηλικιακά, αλλά καλώς ή κακώς το έχω συνδέσει με τη Λέσβο και τη Χίο, θα μου φανεί κάπως που δεν θα το βλέπω στα νερά μας...Και δε φταίει ο Θεόφιλος αν η ΝΕΛ το άφησε σ αυτό το χάλι, τι να κάνει κι αυτός; 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλή συνέχεια να έχει και καλά ταξίδια και κυρίως απροβλημάτιστα. 
Και πότε άραγες (πάνω κάτω) θα πάει στα νέα του καθήκοντα; και αντικαταστάτης ; ο Τάξμαν όντως;

----------


## gpap2006

> Και πότε άραγες (πάνω κάτω) θα πάει στα νέα του καθήκοντα; και αντικαταστάτης ; ο Τάξμαν όντως;


Όταν ετοιμαστεί το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ. Ο μέχρι σήμερα γνωστός προγραμματισμός θέλει το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ (ως AQUA MARIA) στο Λαύριο για πάνω και τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ στην άγονη αντί του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ.

----------


## Fido

> Όταν ετοιμαστεί το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ. Ο μέχρι σήμερα γνωστός προγραμματισμός θέλει το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ (ως AQUA MARIA) στο Λαύριο για πάνω και τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ στην άγονη αντί του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ.


Ευχαριστώ! ήμουν σίγουρος απλά ήθελα να το επιβεβαιώσω...άρα έχουμε ακόμα λίγο καιρό, μιας και η Μυρτώ έχει δουλίτσα ακόμα απ ότι φαίνεται!

----------


## Apostolos

Για πόσο καιρό θα το βλέπουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες το όνομα στην πρύμη???

theo.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Για πόσο καιρό θα το βλέπουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες το όνομα στην πρύμη???
> 
> theo.jpg


 Aυτή είναι περσυνή φωτό στη Μύρινα  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Αν όντως μας φύγει καλά ταξίδια να έχει!
Αν η εταιρία του ακολουθούσε διαφορετική νοοτροπία σε κάποια θέματα θα χαιρόμασταν να το βλέπουμε στο λιμάνι μας για κάποια χρόνια ακόμα...

¶γιος Κήρυκος Ικαρίας

P8120955.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Aυτή είναι περσυνή φωτό στη Μύρινα


H Φώτο δεν ειναι καθόλου περισυνή... 
(βλέπε δεξι κλικ στην φώτο και μετα properties - Δεν τα σβήνω γιατι ειναι φυσικές φώτο άλλωστε)

----------


## θεοφιλος

ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα φυγει;εγω πειραια -ικαρια-σαμο το βλεπω!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> .....εγω πειραια -ικαρια-σαμο το βλεπω!


Που το είδες, στα χαρτιά??

----------


## Rocinante

Για να δουμε τωρα κατι αλλο (οσοι εχουν τη δυνατοτητα δηλαδη) απο το Shipsnostalgia.
ΧΑΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙΑ !!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Αξιζει ομως να διαβασετε απο κατω τον λογο που γινονται αυτα....
Οπως ακριβως και στην χωρα μας.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...tasman/cat/502

----------


## θεοφιλος

δε το ειδα στα χαρτια!οπως ακουγετε οτι θα μας αφησει για να παει αλλου!ακομα περισσοτερο ακουγετε για ικαρια-σαμο

----------


## Leo

Δελτίο τύπου από την ΝΕΛ:

Απαγόρευση απόπλου Ταξιάρχης και Θεόφιλος.
Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο Link :
http://www.nel.gr/attached/APAGOREYTIKO_TAKSIARXIS_THEOFILOS_09.11.2010.pdf
Εναλλακτικά βρίσκεται στο σύνδεσμο
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=658

Με τιμή
NEL LINES

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι απ ότι φαίνεται και από το Αίς εκτός του ότι έρχεται ανεμοδαρμένο δεν έκανε κάν την απόφαση και το ρίσκο ο πλοίαρχος να το δέσει στην Λήμνο!!

----------


## Apostolos

Με 8αρη νοτιά στην Λήμνο δύσκολα παίρνεις απόφαση να ρισκάρεις τα πάντα...

----------


## chiotis

τωρα που η Νελ ναυλωσε το ΕΓ-ΟΓ arberia για την γραμμη Μπαρι-Δυραχειο,ο
Θεοφιλος θα φυγει???

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=660

----------


## despo

Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω να φύγει ο Θεόφιλος απο τη γραμμή. Βέβαια δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα τι πρόκειται να κάνει το (πρωην  πλεον) Μυρτιδιώτισσα, δηλαδή σε ποιά γραμμήθα μπεί.

----------


## chiotis

μακαρι να μην φυγει απο την γραμμη.Θα μας ειναι δυσκολο να μην το βλεπουμε στο λιμανι μετα απο τοσα χρονια.

----------


## opelmanos

[QUOTE=chiotis;407250]τωρα που η Νελ ναυλωσε το ΕΓ-ΟΓ arberia για την γραμμη Μπαρι-Δυραχειο,ο
Θεοφιλος θα φυγει???

]Aυτή είναι μια πραγματικά καλή ερώτηση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

*¶ρση απαγορευτικού Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ*
Πηγή: nel.gr

----------


## Giovanaut

Ειπα να τ' αφησω, αλλα δεν μ' αφηνετε...!!!

Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ανεβαινει για να διπλωσει στη γραμμη, κανει μπαμ...!!!

----------


## chiotis

> Ειπα να τ' αφησω, αλλα δεν μ' αφηνετε...!!!
> 
> Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ανεβαινει για να διπλωσει στη γραμμη, κανει μπαμ...!!!


Οταν λες ανεβαινει ενοεις στο Μπαρι??

----------


## Giovanaut

> Οταν λες ανεβαινει ενοεις στο Μπαρι??


Ναι....!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Να διπλώσει το Arberia? Μήπως εκείνο θα έρθει προς τα εδώ?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Να διπλώσει το Arberia? Μήπως εκείνο θα έρθει προς τα εδώ?


Για καμια Ικαροσαμια εννοεις...???
Και γιατι να φερει το ARBERIA, και στη θεση του να βαλει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ...???

----------


## Giovanaut

Σπευσατε οι εν Μυτιληνη, σε ουτε ενα τεταρτο, σχεδον ολοι οι πρωταγωνιστες του Βορα μαζι....

Μια τετοια φωτο αργοτερα θα εχει μεγαλη αξια....!!!

----------


## chiotis

> Να διπλώσει το Arberia? Μήπως εκείνο θα έρθει προς τα εδώ?


Αφου εχουν ανακοινωθει τα δρομολγια του πλοιου(arberia).

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη νωρίτερα σχεδόν μαζί με το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ και τώρα το είδα στο ΑΙΣ ότι γυρνάει πάλι πίσω στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

> Έφυγε από Μυτιλήνη νωρίτερα σχεδόν μαζί με το ΛΙΣΣΌΣ και τώρα το είδα στο ΑΙΣ ότι γυρνάει πάλι πίσω στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!


Το πλοιο δεν μπηκε στη Μυτιληνη, περιμενε εκτος λιμενος απο τις 17.00 περιπου, να φυγει πρωτα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και τωρα μπαινει....!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

A, καλά... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Eγώ νόμιζα ήταν μαζί στο Λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!

----------


## opelmanos

Και πού να βγάλεις και φωτό με τέτοιο άέρα και ειδικά νυκτερινές  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giovanaut

Και ενω ενα ακομη ταξιδι με το βαπορι ετοιμαζεται, ας το απολαυσουμε κατα την εισοδο του στο λιμανι της Καβαλας, την Παρασκευη 5/11...!!!

DSC06423.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Μια απορία που θέλω να σας ρωτησώ είναι ο βαπόραρος στην γραμμή που βρίσκεαι τους τελευταίους μήνες διατηρεί τον ίδιο αριθμό πληρώματος (καμαρώτους  κτλ) με αυτόν που είχε οταν βρισκόταν στην γραμμή του Πειραιά -Χίου -Μυτιλήνης ή στα πλαίσια περιορισμένης κίνησης κάνουν περικοπές και εκεί?

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουν κλειστές πολλές καμπίνες και έτσι λοιπόν έχουν πολύ λιγότερους καμαρώτου. Επίσεις έχει 1 αξιωματικό Γέφυρας λιγότερο και τραβάνε 6ωρίες...

----------


## dimitris!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.Ελπίζω σε αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς οι εργαζόμενοι να μην έχουν χάσει τη δουλειά τους και απλά να έχουν μεταφερθεί σε άλλα πλοία της εταιριας...

----------


## Apostolos

Πως να χάσεις την δουλεία σου αν δεν υπήρχε απο πρίν. Απο την ημέρα που ξεκίνησε τα επιδοτούμενα ειναι με μειωμένο πλήρωμα

----------


## Giovanaut

Βαθυ Σαμου, Σαββατο βραδυ...!!!
Δεν περιγραφω αλλο...... :Wink: 

DSC06773.jpg

----------


## parianos

Φοβερη νυχτερινη ληψη....

----------


## MYTILENE

Πως ενα πλοίο σαν το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ γίνεται παιχνιδάκι στα χέρια ενος άξιου πλοίαρχου.....ο βάπορας βγαίνει με ανάποδα απο το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης τη Τετάρτη 01 Δεκεμβρίου 2010....!!!!!!!!!! Καπτα Γιώργη Αρβανίτη έγραψες πάλι...

no comments
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g8sobY6xyM

----------


## Fido

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το βίντεο και τις φωτογραφίες...Εξαιρετικές από κάθε άποψη (λήψη-βαπόρι-πλήρωμα) :Razz: 
Ελπίζω ο Θεόφιλος μετά την επισκευή του να πάρει τα πάνω του γιατι είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να τον βλέπεις να σερνεται και να μαζεύει τη μια καθυστέρηση πίσω απ την άλλη... :Sad:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Πως ενα πλοίο σαν το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ γίνεται παιχνιδάκι στα χέρια ενος άξιου πλοίαρχου.....ο βάπορας βγαίνει με ανάποδα απο το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης τη Τετάρτη 01 Δεκεμβρίου 2010....!!!!!!!!!! Καπτα Γιώργη Αρβανίτη έγραψες πάλι...
> 
> no comments
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g8sobY6xyM


εδω η συνέχεια....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxAsYXu-MV4

----------


## Apostolos

Ενας σωστός Πλοίαρχος κάνει τα πάντα να προστατεύσει το πλοίο και την εταιρία του και τέτοιες πρακτικές μόνο για να εντυπωσιάσουν δέν ειναι. Μου θυμιζει το Πηνελόπη Α που για 2 μήνες έκανε ανάποδες μανούβρες στη Μύκονο γιατι δεν ειχε προπελάκι και όλοι λέγαν πως έκανε μαγκίες ο Βελαλό... Ευγε πάντως για την ναυτικότητα του... Με κάτι τέτοιους ναυτικούς επιβιώνει πλέον η ΝΕΛ και ας λένε ότι άδικα παίρνουν τέτοιους φοβερούς (!!!) μοισθούς... Κύριοι και άλλα τόσα να τους δείνατε λίγα θα είναι! Και όχι μόνο για τον Πλοίαρχο αλλα και για όλους τους Αξιωματικούς...

----------


## costaser

> Ενας σωστός Πλοίαρχος κάνει τα πάντα να προστατεύσει το πλοίο και την εταιρία του και τέτοιες πρακτικές μόνο για να εντυπωσιάσουν δέν ειναι. Μου θυμιζει το Πηνελόπη Α που για 2 μήνες έκανε ανάποδες μανούβρες στη Μύκονο γιατι δεν ειχε προπελάκι και όλοι λέγαν πως έκανε μαγκίες ο Βελαλό... Ευγε πάντως για την ναυτικότητα του... Με κάτι τέτοιους ναυτικούς επιβιώνει πλέον η ΝΕΛ και ας λένε ότι άδικα παίρνουν τέτοιους φοβερούς (!!!) μοισθούς... Κύριοι και άλλα τόσα να τους δείνατε λίγα θα είναι! Και όχι μόνο για τον Πλοίαρχο αλλα και για όλους τους Αξιωματικούς...


Πρώτη φορά βλέπω πλοίο στη Μυτηλήνη να βγαίνει με ανάποδα.
Για ποιό λόγο έγινε αυτό;

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλε μετα τα λεγόμενα μου νομίζω περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις ειναι περιτές και μπαίνουμε στα χωράφια του κουτσουμπολιού...

----------


## hayabusa

Απόστολε, παίζει καμια φωτό για αυτό που αναφέρεις από τη Μύκονο; Δεν το είχα υπόψιν για κάποιο λόγο  :Smile:

----------


## costaser

> Φιλε μετα τα λεγόμενα μου νομίζω περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις ειναι περιτές και μπαίνουμε στα χωράφια του κουτσουμπολιού...


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.
Ας αφήσουμε τον κάθε αξιοματικό να χειρίζεται το βαπόρι με όποιο τρόπο εκείνος θεωρεί σωστό και με γνώμονα την ασφάλεια του πλοίου και των επιβατών.

----------


## taxiarhis

> Πρώτη φορά βλέπω πλοίο στη Μυτηλήνη να βγαίνει με ανάποδα.
> Για ποιό λόγο έγινε αυτό;


Αυτο εγινε γιατι εμπλεξε η αγκυρα του με την αγκυρα του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.

----------


## costaser

*Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Ταξιάρχη για την απάντηση.*

----------


## rokoko1

Θέμα : Βλάβη Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ
Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ σας ενημερώνει ότι, σήμερα Δευτέρα 06 Δεκεμβρίου 2010
το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ λόγω βλάβης της δεξιάς κύριας μηχανής,
κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης στις 12:00' αντί στις 10:00' προερχόμενο από Λήμνο,
όπου δόθηκε απαγόρευση απόπλου από το λιμεναρχείο.
Για να γίνει η πληρέστερη αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος, το πλοίο αναχωρήσει κενό φορτίο και
επιβατών για την επισκευαστική ζώνη Πειραιά μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης.
Όσοι επιβάτες έχουν εισιτήρια, ενημερώνονται από την εταιρεία μας ώστε να προωθηθούν με
άλλους τρόπους στους προορισμούς τους ή να ακυρώσουν τα εισιτήρια τους παραλαμβάνοντας το
αντίτιμο του εισιτηρίου τους στο ακέραιο. Για την αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος θαενημερώσουμε με νέο δελτίο τύπου.

----------


## Apostolos

Πειραιά??? Κάτι σοβαρό θα είναι... Κρίμα για το πλοίο που τόσο αγαπάμε! Ισως μετα απο τόσα προβλήματα τα διάφορα παπαγαλάκια που λένε ότι το πλοίο σύντομα θα πάει να βρει την αδελφούλα Φαίδρα, να γίνουν πραγματικότητα... :Sad:

----------


## despo

Σίγουρα χρειάζεται το πλοίο μια επισκευή και δεδομένης της βλάβης, επισπεύδεται. Το θέμα είναι να παραμείνει στη γραμμή, καλοτάξειδο είναι, έχει και καλές χωρητικότητες.

----------


## Giovanaut

Εχοντας ζησει απο πολυ κοντα το βαπορι κι εχοντας κανει πολλα ταξιδια με αυτο θα ηθελα να καταθεσω την αποψη μου.

Κατ' αρχην ενα πολυ μεγαλο μπραβο στο πληρωμα του που εχει σταθει υπερανταξιο των οριακων καταστασεων που κληθηκε παρα πολλες φορες να αντιμετωπισει και να γινει αποδεκτης σκληροτατης κριτικης για το πλοιο, χωρις να ευθυνεται...!!!

Κατα τα αλλα ενα εχω να πω και να υποστηριξω, με πολιτκες του ποδιου επιχειρηση σοβαρη, δεν μπορει να σταθει...!!!

Το πλοιο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, απο τοτε που ανελαβε την εν λογω γραμμη, ειναι κατ΄εκτιμηση μου το επικερδεστερο πλοιο της Ναυτιλιακης. Και οι λογοι ειναι εμφανεστατοι. Το πλοιο Χειμωνα-Καλοκαιρι εχει αποδειχθει χρυσορυχειο. Χειμωνα με 40 φορτηγα σχεδον σε καθε δρομολογιο και Καλοκαιρι με τον αριθμο των επιβατων, να χτυπαει πρωτοκολλα. Κατ' εμε λοιπον, τα στοιχεια της κινησης του δεν δικαιολογουν καν τον λογο της επιδοτησης, γιατι δεν μπορεις να μου λες αγονη μια γραμμη, στην οποια καθε standby, δεν διαρκει λιγοτερο απο 45' και εχει κινηση 10-20 φορτηγα (Λημνος, Μυτιληνη). Αγονη ειναι η Κασοκαρπαθια με τους 5 επιβατες και το 1 ΙΧ, που το βαπορι κρατιεται μ' εναν καβο, αλλα αυτο ειναι μια αλλη κουβεντα.

Εν παση περιπτωση ενα βαπορι λοιπον, που φερνει τοσα λεφτα, για ποιο λογο να το απαξιωνεις...???
Δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που θελουν ολα τα παλια καραβια να φυγουν και ισα ισα που το καραβι πιστευω πως ειναι το καλυτερο που περασε απο την γραμμη, αλλα αυτο δεν αποτελει αλλοθι για καμια πολιτικη της ετειρειας.
Εχοντας λοιπον υποστει τοσα προβληματα απο την αρχη του Καλοκαιριου δεν θα επρεπε να σταματησει και να υποστει μια εκτεταμενη επισκευη...??
Δεν ειναι δυνατον χωρις να ριξεις φραγκο να απαιτες το πλοιο να αποδιδει.
Ειναι φυσει αδυνατον, και επειδη ολα εχουν συνεπειες, φτασαμε εδω που φτασαμε...

Καλο κουραγιο απο εμενα σε ολους τους ανθρωπους του κι ελπιζω να ξανακαμαρωσω στα μερη μου την στιβαρη του κορμοστασια....!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Η ΝΕΛ από τότε που το έβαλε στην "άγονη¨το αντιμετώπισε σαν ro/ro, υποβάθμισε αμέσως το ξενοδοχειακό του μείωσε την ταχύτητα,δεν το συντηρούσε καθόλου γιατί δεν την ένοιαξε ποτέ η γνώμη των επιβατών για το πλοίο αλλά τα κέρδη που έφερνε. Το Γερμανικό σκαρί άντεξε πολύ φυσικό ήταν κάποια στιγμή να "σταματήσει". Η συγκεκριμένη"άγονη" θα το θυμηθεί και θα το ζητήσει άλλά η ΝΕΛ πέρα βρέχει αναπαλαιώνει ΝεροΜαρίες και αφήνει έναν βαπόραρο να σβύνει.Κρίμα κρίμα.

----------


## nikosnasia

Ορίστε που το κατάντησαν το βαπόρι.Κλαίει η καρδιά μου να το βλέπω καιρό τώρα σ΄αυτή την κατάσταση και σήμερα ακόμα χειρότερα αη ρε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΕ καημένε σε τι χέρια σου έμελε να καταλήξεις.Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά λυπάμαι.
6,6 μίλια ουαί!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117876

----------


## Νικόλας

ίσως να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα 
αποκλείεται να έχει και τις 2 μηχανές και να πηγαίνει με 6,6 μίλα

----------


## Karavostasis

Μα το πλοιο εχει μεινει απ' τη δεξια μηχανη και ερχεται Πειραια για τα περαιτερω.

----------


## Νικόλας

ε είπα και γω
ευχαριστούμε φίλε !

----------


## chiotis

Αντικατασταση Θεοφιλος: http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/
Λετε το ακουα μαρια να ειναι το νεο πλοιο??

----------


## Giovanaut

Το πρωι να τον υποδεχτειτε οπως του πρεπει...!!!!
Ποιος να ξερει αραγε το μελλον...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Στο πλοιο πλεον βρισκεται μονο πληρωμα ασφαλειας....!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το δούμε σήμερα το πρωΐ στο ΝΜΔ. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, chiotis, Νικόλας, Karavostasis, nikosnasia, despo, T.S.S APOLLON, LEO, sylver23, vinman, BEN BRUCE, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 14 10-12-2010.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Να το δούμε σήμερα το πρωΐ στο ΝΜΔ. Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, chiotis, Νικόλας, Karavostasis, nikosnasia, despo, T.S.S APOLLON, LEO, sylver23, vinman, BEN BRUCE, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ευχαριστω Παντελη,στο πλοιο τι κατασταση επικρατει??γινονται εργασιες??

----------


## despo

Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή και ευχή (νομίζω) όλων είναι το πλοίο να επισκευαστεί και να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει.

----------


## gpav

κανένα νεο υπάρχει παιδια για το πότε θα επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια;;; μας εχουν δημιουρτήσει τεράστιο πρόβλημα... Οφείλαν τουλάχιστον να το αντικαταστήσουν... Και 1 δρομολόγιο που βάλανε το mytilene είχε απαγορευτικό και δεν έγινε... αν είναι δυνατόν... μετα θα γρινιάζουν αν τους πάρουν την άγονη...

κρίμα και για το βαπόρι, το έχουν ξεφτιλίσει. Μπήκα πριν 20 μέρες και ήταν σε ακόμα χειρότερη κατασταση... και 2 ώρες καθυστέρηση απο θεσ/νικη για λεσβο (χωρις να εχει "προβλημα")...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα που πέρασα το είχαν σφιχτοδέσει για να μην πέσει πάλι πάνω στο Κεφαλονιά. Κόσμος υπάρχει επάνω, αλλά τι κάνουν δεν γνωρίζω :Sad: .
Χαρισμένη σε όσους αναφέρω :Wink: .

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 16 13-12-2010.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Aυτες ειναι κυριοι οι σοβαρες πολιτικες της ΝΕΛ, τους ακριτες που εχουν χρυσωσει τα ταμεια της, τους εχει εδω και 3 εβδομαδες στον αερα.

Και δεν νομιζω πως πρεπει να με πειτε γρινιαρη...

http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...6-8cfef9af86b9

----------


## taxiarhis

Εχουν ξεκινησει οι εργασιες αποκαταστασης της βλαβης του παππου.Ολοι οι μηχανικοι πριν δεσει εδω και δεκα μερες ξαναπροσληφθησαν και υπολογιζουν γυρω στο Πασχα να ειναι ετοιμο.

----------


## Giovanaut

Το ερωτημα, ειναι για που...???
Ιταλια-ΑΛβανια....???

----------


## Fido

> Εχουν ξεκινησει οι εργασιες αποκαταστασης της βλαβης του παππου.Ολοι οι μηχανικοι πριν δεσει εδω και δεκα μερες ξαναπροσληφθησαν και υπολογιζουν γυρω στο Πασχα να ειναι ετοιμο.


Πάντως αν είναι μέχρι το Πάσχα τότε μιλάμε για ένα αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα...άραγε πέραν της μηχανής (στρόφαλος κ σια) θα κάνουν καμιά ανακαίνιση στο εσωτερικό; θα εξαρτηθεί από τα δρομολόγιά του βέβαια, αλλά για να δούμε...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Kι αυτό τι σημαίνει παράλληλα οέο??
Σημαίνει ότι η Βόρεια Ελλάδα, θα φάει ή μάλλον θα συνεχίσει να τρώει στη μάπα τον χάρο και θαλασοπνίχτη ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ... Θα μου πείτε, από το τίποτα, κάτι είναι και αυτό...:roll:

----------


## Fido

Αυτό δε συνεπάγεται απαραίτητα και ας ελπίσουμε να μη γίνει κιόλας!εκτός κι αν κάνουν κάτι και το Πηνελόπη αρχίσει να παίρνει τα πόδια του...:-/

----------


## gpap2006

Πιστεύω πως ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έχει τελειώσει για το Αιγαίο, εκτός αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα με το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ οπότε μοιραία ο παππούς θα επιστρέψει στην άγονη.

----------


## Apostolos

Οσο και να λέτε, εγώ θέλω μια ριζική ανακαίνηση στον παππου και να ξαναμπεί στο Χιο Μυτιλήνη αφήνοντας ναυλωμένα στις άγονες! Με 600 κρέβάτια γκαράζ για 500 ΙΧ και τα ατελείωτα σαλόνια ειναι ότι πρέπει! Αν και η ταχύτητα του θα έφτανε τα 18 μίλια/ω όπως το 2007 μετα την αμμοβολή της Σύρου τότε τύφλα να έχει το European...

----------


## gnikles

> Οσο και να λέτε, εγώ θέλω μια ριζική ανακαίνηση στον παππου και να ξαναμπεί στο Χιο Μυτιλήνη αφήνοντας ναυλωμένα στις άγονες! Με 600 κρέβάτια γκαράζ για 500 ΙΧ και τα ατελείωτα σαλόνια ειναι ότι πρέπει! Αν και η ταχύτητα του θα έφτανε τα 18 μίλια/ω όπως το 2007 μετα την αμμοβολή της Σύρου τότε τύφλα να έχει το European...


 Απόστολε έμαθα ότι γίνεται καλή δουλειά στις μηχανές.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ ο παππούς Θεόφιλος σφιχτοδεμένος στις 13/01/2011 στο ΝΜΔ. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 19 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Να εισαι καλά φίλε Παντελή για το πάντα πλούσιο και επίκαιρο φωτορεπορταζ, ομως δυστυχώς και μακάρι να διαψευστώ, ο Θεόφιλος φαίνεται να μετακομίζει κατα Αλβανία μεριά.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2iNwoSxgMo

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχη δουλεια....!!!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως πάντα ένα υπέροχο video με ωραία μουσική απο το φίλο SEA_PILOT. Σ' ευχαριστούμε :Very Happy: .
Κάποια στιγμή φαίνετε ένα Ferry Boat  είναι το ¶γιος Νικόλαος (e.x Νότες εν πλώ);;;;;

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Φιλε SEA PILOT εξαιρετικο βιντεο !!! Υπεροχα τραγουδια,εξαιρετικες ληψεις !!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Φιλε SEA PILOT εξαιρετικο βιντεο !!! Υπεροχα τραγουδια,εξαιρετικες ληψεις !!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ !!!


ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ / ΠΛΟΙΑΡΕΣ ΔΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ - ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ - ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ / ΠΛΟΙΑΡΕΣ ΔΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ - ΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ - ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ?


 Πάμε για φούντο...:roll:

----------


## chiotis

> Να εισαι καλά φίλε Παντελή για το πάντα πλούσιο και επίκαιρο φωτορεπορταζ, ομως δυστυχώς και μακάρι να διαψευστώ, ο Θεόφιλος φαίνεται να μετακομίζει κατα Αλβανία μεριά.


Mακαρι αυτο να αποδεικτει οτι ειναι μια λαθασμενη φημη, γιατι Χιος χωρις Θεοφιλο ......... (δεν μπορω ουτε καν να το σκευτω αυτο  :Razz:  :Wink:  )

----------


## opelmanos

> ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2iNwoSxgMo


Φίλε SEA PILOT ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από εμένα για την πολύ καλή δουλειά από το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο. :Very Happy: Όσον αφορά τα σενάρια για Αλβανία αν πάει ποτέ εκεί σφυρίξτε μου κλέφτικα .:mrgreen:ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ =ΧΙΟΣ -ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ μέχρι την τελευταία ρανίδα του αίματος του !!!ΤΈΛΟΣ

----------


## Νικόλας

και γιατί να μην πάει ?
από το πάσχα και μετά μήπως ξέρετε τι σημαίνει αυτή η γραμμή ?
πολύ κόσμο και πολλά ΙΧ μα πάρα πολλά όμως πέρσυ όλα τα βαπόρια γεμάτα έφευγαν
ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ γκαράζ έχει καμπινες έχει και με ένα μαζεματάκι(γιατί έχει πολύ ανταγωνισμό η γραμμή κακκά τα ψέματα) πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρει μια χαρά

----------


## gasim

Ας σοβαρευτούμε.  Στη γραμμή η ΝΕΛ έχει ήδη δύο πλοία, τρίτο από την ίδια εταιρεία, δε χωράει.  Να ήμαστε 'ευχαριστημένοι' να φτιαχτεί το μηχανικό του πρόβλημα και να 'ζήσει' στην επιδοτούμενη γραμμή δύο - τρία χρόνια ακόμα.  Γιατί μετά θα σαρανταρήσει...

----------


## chiotis

> και γιατί να μην πάει ?
> από το πάσχα και μετά μήπως ξέρετε τι σημαίνει αυτή η γραμμή ?
> πολύ κόσμο και πολλά ΙΧ μα πάρα πολλά όμως πέρσυ όλα τα βαπόρια γεμάτα έφευγαν
> ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ γκαράζ έχει καμπινες έχει και με ένα μαζεματάκι(γιατί έχει πολύ ανταγωνισμό η γραμμή κακκά τα ψέματα) πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρει μια χαρά


Αν κανει 9 με 9 μισι  ωρες σε διαβεβαιω οτι με την νοοτροπια που υπαρχει θα φευγει αδιο..........(δυστυχως).οπως και το μυτιληνη πολλες φορες εχει λιγο κοσμο γιατι κανει 9 ωρες και οχι 6 σαν το Νησος Χιος(ετσι ακουγετε) .Αλλα καποιοι αρχισαν να ξεχνουν ποιο πλοιο εξυπηρετει 20 χρονια σχεδον την γραμμη και οταν παλιοτερα εβγενε καποιο αλλο για επισκευη (Σαπφω,Θεοφιλος)ανεβοκατεβενε συνεχεια και ταξιδευε ολο το 24ωρο.Επισεις νομιζουν οτι μπορει να ποιασει ενα ποιο 37 χρονων ιδια ταχυτητα με ενα 3 χρονων.Λες και επειδη μπηκε το νησος Χιος στη γραμμη Ξαφνικα του Μυτηληνη οι μηχαμες θα αρχισουν να κατεβαζουν 26αρια.......δυστυχως φιλε μου  ετσι λειτουργουν πολλοι...νομιζουν οτι επειδη μπηκε ενα πλοιο με ταχυτητα 26 μιλια πρεπει ολα να αλλαξουν και να μπουν και αλλα πλοια που πιανουν τα 26..

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και εμένα μου αρέσουν τα παλιά πλοία γιατί τα θεωρώ πιο καραβολατρικα όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε η ζωή και η τεχνολογία προχωράει δεν μπορούμε να μείνουμε μια ζωή σε αυτά τα πλοία.Και εγώ ταξίδεψα φέτος με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ χωρίς κλιματισμό και με μικρή ταχύτητα. Είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου καράβια. Εγώ δεν το κακολόγησα αλλά δυστυχώς μόνο εγώ γιατί όλοι οι υπόλοιπου επιβάτες που τους άκουγα αλλά και στην Λήμνο που πήγα μόνο άσχημα λόγια έλεγαν και δίκιο είχαν οι άνθρωποι. Όπως και να το κάνουμε ο απλός επιβάτης θέλει ένα πλοίο καινούριο με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και πολυτελή σαλόνια και να διαρκεί το ταξίδι του όσο λιγότερο γίνεται.

----------


## chiotis

> Και εμένα μου αρέσουν τα παλιά πλοία γιατί τα θεωρώ πιο καραβολατρικα όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε η ζωή και η τεχνολογία προχωράει δεν μπορούμε να μείνουμε μια ζωή σε αυτά τα πλοία.Και εγώ ταξίδεψα φέτος με τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ χωρίς κλιματισμό και με μικρή ταχύτητα. Είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου καράβια. Εγώ δεν το κακολόγησα αλλά δυστυχώς μόνο εγώ γιατί όλοι οι υπόλοιπου επιβάτες που τους άκουγα αλλά και στην Λήμνο που πήγα μόνο άσχημα λόγια έλεγαν και δίκιο είχαν οι άνθρωποι. Όπως και να το κάνουμε ο απλός επιβάτης θέλει ένα πλοίο καινούριο με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και πολυτελή σαλόνια και να διαρκεί το ταξίδι του όσο λιγότερο γίνεται.


Ενοειτεε!!εγω σου λεω τωρα για αλλες καταστασεις.. να λενε γιατι το Μυτιληνη δεν παει ποιο γρηγορα και να νομιζουν οτι παει τοσο για να κανει οικονομια η εταιρια λες και μπορει να παει ποιο γρηγορα

----------


## Apostolos

Ας πάρουν τα σχέδια του Θεόφιλου να χτίσουν 2 σύγχρονες εκδόσεις του γιατι την αίσθηση ταξιδίου του δέν την έχει κανένα πλοιο. Ούτε κραδασμοί, άριστη πλέυση, τεράστιοι χώροι, απίστευτα σαλόνια... Λιγο οι καμπίνες ήταν μικρές και δεν είχε εξωτερικό μπαρ...

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Φιλε chioti τοτε και εγω μαζι σου ειμαι,δεν καταλαβα οτι εννοουσες αυτο.Αποστολε 100% μαζι σου ειμαι. Το καραβι για τα χρονια που χτιστικε ηταν πολυ μπροστα με αριστη διαταξη χωρων και πολυ καλο ταξιδεμα αλλα και τα ατελειωτα εξωτερικα του καταστρωματα.Οπου και να στριψεις θα βρεις μια ωραια γωνια για αραγμα.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ας σοβαρευτούμε.  Στη γραμμή η ΝΕΛ έχει ήδη δύο πλοία, τρίτο από την ίδια εταιρεία, δε χωράει.  Να ήμαστε 'ευχαριστημένοι' να φτιαχτεί το μηχανικό του πρόβλημα και να 'ζήσει' στην επιδοτούμενη γραμμή δύο - τρία χρόνια ακόμα.  Γιατί μετά θα σαρανταρήσει...


 αλβανία δυρράχιο μόνο το ARBERIA δεν έχει ?
πίστεψε με το καλοκαίρι και 3 βαπόρια να έχεις σε αυτήν την γραμμή πάλι γεμάτο θα φύγει
κάποιος φίλος είπε για την ταχύτητα.με μια ταχύτητα 17 κομβάκια είσαι κομπλέ στην γραμμή Μπάρι-Δυρράχιο
γενικά πολύ καλύτερα θα του κάτσει το δρομολόγιο αν πάει
και πιστέψτε με τους χώρους και τα σαλόνια που έχει το βαπόρι αν έχουν και ανταγωνιστικές τιμές σε σχέση με τους άλλους θα κερδίσει τον κόσμο αμέσως !

----------


## gasim

απαντούσα στο προηγούμενο post που έλεγε για το Πειραιάς - Χίος - Μυτιλήνη...

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Ας πάρουν τα σχέδια του Θεόφιλου να χτίσουν 2 σύγχρονες εκδόσεις του γιατι την αίσθηση ταξιδίου του δέν την έχει κανένα πλοιο. Ούτε κραδασμοί, άριστη πλέυση, τεράστιοι χώροι, απίστευτα σαλόνια... Λιγο οι καμπίνες ήταν μικρές και δεν είχε εξωτερικό μπαρ...


 

Τέτοια πλοία δε τα κατασκευάζουν πλέον.
Δυστυχώς – όλα τα καινούργια είναι βέβαια σύγχρονα αλλά στερουμένου τη ναυτική γραμμή, δεν είναι όμορφα είναι περισσότερο κουτιά.
Για όσους θυμούνται το 'ΦΑΊΔΡΑ' το πρώτο από τη σειρά αυτή.
Το 1987 φάνταζε στο λιμάνι της ΠΑΤΡΑΣ.

----------


## chiotis

Eλληνες ναυτικοι-αγκυρα Θεοφιλος..εδω ειναι οταν εμπλεξε η αγκυρα του με την αγκυρα του Μυτιληνη??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRileQ1Eq2c&NR=1

----------


## pantelis2009

Η Ελληνική ναυτοσύνη και μαγκιά στο έπακρο της. Μπράβο σε αυτόν που το τράβηξε και σε σένα φίλε chiotis που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. :Wink:

----------


## tahitioforos

κατι βρηκα και εγω δεν θυμαμαι να εχει ξανα δημοσιευθει 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWmQr...eature=related

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχο φιλε, σ' ευχαριστουμε....!!!
Και η Αυστραλια πανεμορφη....!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Θέφιλο στις 13/01/2011 στο ΝΜΔ.:roll:
Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut, chiotis, SEA_PILOT, Apostolos, Dimitris T, tahitioforos, Φίλιππος Αίγιο, Νικόλας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: 

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 20.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε τον καλο φιλο Παντελη, για αλλη μια φορα....!!!!

Η τελευταια ενημερωση που ειχα τη Δευτερα σχετικα με το μελλον του πλοιου, αναφερει οτι θα ξεκινησει σε 2 μηνες για Αλβανια...!!!

----------


## chiotis

> Ευχαριστουμε τον καλο φιλο Παντελη, για αλλη μια φορα....!!!!
> 
> Η τελευταια ενημερωση που ειχα τη Δευτερα σχετικα με το μελλον του πλοιου, αναφερει οτι θα ξεκινησει σε 2 μηνες για Αλβανια...!!!


Δεν τον ξαναβλεπουμε στο νησι μας...............Κριμα :cry::cry::shock::-x

----------


## Νικόλας

μακάρι !
Απρίλη μήνα είναι ότι πρέπει για να ξεκινήσει το βαπόρι στην γραμμή
θα κερδίσει κόσμο πιστεύω

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλλον σε αντικατάσταση του Αρμπέρια τότε, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα στο δικό του θέμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια διαφορετική φωτογραφία με το πλοίο ως ABEL TASMAN όταν ταξίδευε στο στενό της Τασμανίας.

2446912031_3e405e92a9_b.jpg
Πηγή© Fred Vanderbom

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο. ¶λλες εποχές τότε ήταν στα νιάτα του :Wink: .

----------


## θεοφιλος

to ploio den exei na paei pouthena!tha mpei sth grammh pou htan!!!!!

----------


## gnikles

> to ploio den exei na paei pouthena!tha mpei sth grammh pou htan!!!!!


 Αυτό είναι σίγουρo;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το γκαράζ του Θεόφιλος ζουμαρισμένο στο ΝΜΔ στις 11/02/2011. Αυτά τα χωρίσματα υπήρχαν;;;
Χαρισμένη σε  Giovanaut, chiotis, Νικόλας, Appia_1978, Ellinis, θεοφιλος και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Cool: .


ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 22 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστούμε !!
ναι υπήρχαν είναι πλέον απαραίτητα για τα πιο πολλά πλοία αν θέλουν να ταξιδεύουν
αυτά έχουν βάλει και στον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*

----------


## Nikos_V

Αλλες εποχες για τον βαπορα!!!!

DSC00800.JPG

----------


## johny18

Κάτασπρο!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Nikos_V, όπως είπες άλλες εποχές:roll::roll:.

----------


## giapis

alithevei oti o baporas nautilithike apo ventouri meria ??? gia bari - durres i bari - igoumenitsa sti thesi tou polaris pou mas efyge gia alles politeies

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι η φήμη υπάρχει αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση στην θέση του *ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ*
για αλβανία μεριά κάτι λένε να δούμε :roll:

----------


## ayfa74

Υπό τη διαχείριση της VENTOURIS FERRIES, περνάει από τη Δευτέρα, το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, της NEL LINES, το οποίο βρίσκεται εδώ και αρκετό καιρό δεμένο, στο Νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας. Το πλοίο διατηρώντας τα σινιάλα της NEL LINES, θα δρομολογηθεί στη θέση του LARISA(ex.POLARIS), στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι Elliniki Aktoploia

----------


## despo

Δηλαδή ξαναγυρίζει στον πρώτο ιδιοκτήτη του απο τον καιρό που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ?. Πολυ μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα μου φαίνονται.

----------


## nikosnasia

Πως και δεν το μετονομάζουν σε POLLUX.

----------


## Νικόλας

εγώ είμαι πολύ δύσπιστος στην πληροφορία
απλή λογική και τίποτα παραπάνω.τι συζητάμε?το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι ?
καταρχάς το διπλάσιο πλήρωμα το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ,ακατάλληλο γκαράζ για την γραμμή και επειδή η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή δουλεύει με φορτηγά είναι ακατάλληλο.δεν θα βγαίνει οικονομικά απλά
και άσε που ΑΝ λέμε ΑΝ γίνει κάτι τέτοιο εγώ θα ρωτήσω.ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ?και μπορεί ας πούμε ο ΤΕΟ ?8)

----------


## Fido

Πολύ σωστός ο συλλογισμός σου όμως θα πρεπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι μια εταιρεία μπορεί να έχει πολλαπλά οφέλη από την πώληση για σκραπ/πώληση γενικά, ενός βαποριού. Ξενοιάζει πχ από θέμα εξόδων συντήρησης αλλά πολλές φορές έχει και οφέλη φορολογικά και επιπλέον έχει έσοδα από την πώλησή...Μπορεί δηλαδή το βαπόρι αυτό καθαυτό να μην είναι ακόμα ώρα να πάει για σκραπ αλλά παρόλα αυτά να συμφέρει περισσότερο να πάει. 

Τώρα ως προς το αν ο Θεόφιλος είνια κατάλληλος για τη γραμμή γενικότερα δηλώνω άγνοια και απλά περιμένω τις εξελίξεις...:roll:

----------


## johny18

Θα περιμένουμε τις εξελίξεις ... Θα φανεί ... Ας γίνει το καλύτερο για το πλοίο ...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Appia_1978

Και μην ξεχνάμε, ότι το πλοίο θα εξακολουθεί να ανήκει στη ΝΕΛ. Ο Βεντούρης, απλώς θα έχει τη διαχείριση. Υποθέτω, αυτό θα σημαίνει, ότι απαλλάσεται και από άλλα έξοδα που θα είχε εάν συνέχιζε με δικό του πλοίο.

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά όλα στις μέρες μας είναι διαφήμηση να το πω απλά
ο απλός επιβάτης που δεν γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω μόνο που θα δει τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ και τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ του φτάνει να μην μπεί 

johny18 το θέμα δεν είναι να γίνει ότι καλύτερο για το πλοίο αλλά για την εταιρία και τον κόσμο που δουλεύει σε αυτήν

φίλε Fido είμαι 10000000000000 % σίγουρος ότι το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ δεν είχε παραπάνω έξοδα συντίρησης από τον ΤΕΟ.μόνο τις στούκες που έχει φάει και το πως είναι μηχανικά τώρα φτάνει.ήδη μια φορά όταν η Β διαχειριστική τα είχε αναλάβει στον ΤΕΟ έριξε χρήμα και το έφτιαξε.τώρα όπως είναι δεν πάει πουθένα.δεν κάνει για την γραμμή απλό

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι σε έχει κυριεύσει μια "μανία καταδίωξης"... για όλους και όλα, που θα συμβούν στην μετά Πολάρις εποχή. Θα ήθελα επίσης να πω σε όλους ότι την διαχείριση ενός πλοίου ή μιας εταιρείας δεν την γνωρίζει κανείς από εμάς που είμαστε απέξω, από τους ίδιους τους διαχειριστές, συνεπώς το να προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε τους πάντες λάθος δεν είναι λογικό. Η ιστορία θα αποδείξει την καλή ή κακή απόφαση και διαχείριση του πλοίου, των πλοίων, της εκάστοτε εταιρείας κλπ. Οι γνώμες σας ακούστηκαν, ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τις κινήσεις που θα ακολουθήσουν και θα κρίνουμε το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Νικόλας

μανία καταδίωξης ?
για μια στιγμή γιατί κάτι άλλο έχεις καταλάβει
στο να μπει η να πάρει ή να ναυλώσει ένα καράβι κανονικό με γκαράζ το οποίο θα είναι κατάλληλο για την γραμμή κομπλέ.κανένα πρόβλημα
αλλά τώρα ο ΤΕΟ από που και ως που ?και άσε το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ στην ακρή.εδώ δεν έβγαινε το ΣΙΡΕΝ !!!ο ΤΕΟ να σου πω θα δουλέψει καλοκαίρι μόνο καλά.χειμώνα που θα δουλεύεις με νταλίκες ?όταν θα έχεις 80+ σε ένα δρομολόγιο που θα μπούν ?θα σου πω εγώ.στα κόκκινα και ας δώσουν 5 παραπάνω 
συγνώμη αλλά έτσι την βλέπω την φάση

----------


## Leo

Προσωπική σου άποψη, σεβαστή αλλά λυπάμαι δεν είσαι αμερόληπτος και όχι ενημερωμένος σφαιρικά. Επαναλαμβάνω δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίσουμε. Η άποψη σου ακούστηκε. Πάμε παρακάτω, το κουράσαμε.

----------


## ithakos

Γνωρίζει κανείς πότε ξεκινάει το πλοίο το ταξίδι προς Ηγουμενίτσα;;;

----------


## gasim

κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό:  η μηχανική του βλάβη φτιάχτηκε?

----------


## Νικόλας

εχθές έμαθα ότι πήγε ο στρόφαλος στο καράβι και θα τον τοποθετούσαν άμεσα  :Cool:

----------


## ayfa74

λογικά από σήμερα πέρασε σε "βεντουρι ξερι" κανεις τι θα βγάλει η νελ και τι κέρδος θα έχει από αυτή την κίνηση

----------


## Giovanaut

Παρασκευή 5 Νοεμβρίου στην Καβαλα...
Όπου κι αν πας, μην μας ξεχνάς...!!!

DSC06490.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μιά αμφιθεατρική φωτο γεμάτη χρώματα. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Giovanaut  :Wink: .

----------


## Giovanaut

¶λλη μια φωτο από εκείνη την ημέρα, για τον φίλο Παντελή...!!!

DSC06446.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Giovanaut και το Θάσος V απο πίσω του :Wink: .

----------


## Giovanaut

Όχι που θα σου ξέφευγε..... :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

DSC00958.JPGΓια τον Γιάννη και τον Παντελή!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> DSC00958.JPGΓια τον Γιάννη και τον Παντελή!!!


'Οταν μου είπες ότι η ταράτσα σου έχει θέα, δεν είχα φανταστεί ότι στην ουσία έχεις τέτοιο παρατηρητήριο με όλο το λιμανι στα ποδια σου...!!!

Κάποια μέρα εκεί πανω πρέπει να γίνει ουζοποσία....... :Smile:  :Razz: ....!!!
¶ψογος...!!!

----------


## gnikles

DSC00542.JPGΜας φεύγει Γιάννη μου. :Sad:

----------


## Giovanaut

....αλλά δεν ξεχνάμε τι ζήσαμε Γιώργο...!!!
Βαθύ στη διανυκτέρευση... Καλοκαίρι 2010...!!!
DSC05156.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

φεύγει από σας και έρχετε σε μας !!
μια χαρά θα περάσει  :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gnikles

> φεύγει από σας και έρχετε σε μας !!
> μια χαρά θα περάσει


 Να μας τον προσέχετε γιατί είναι ευαίσθητος! :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

το ξέρουμε το ξέρουμε !!
δεν θα πονέσει μην ανυσηχείς ίσα ίσα :mrgreen:

----------


## pantelis2009

> DSC00958.JPGΓια τον Γιάννη και τον Παντελή!!!


 Υπέροχη φωτο και θέα. Ευχαριστώ φίλε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Θεόφιλος στις 18-03-2011 είχαν έλθει νέα σωσίβια. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε Giovanaut , Νικόλας, gnikles, despo, ithakos, Ayfa και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου  :Wink: .


ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 26.jpgΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 27.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Στο Θεόφιλος στις 18-03-2011 είχαν έλθει νέα σωσίβια.
> Χαρισμένες σε Giovanaut , Νικόλας, gnikles, despo, ithakos, Ayfa και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου .
> 
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 26.jpgΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 27.jpg


 Παντού ο Παντελής ευχαριστούμεεεεε!!!!!!!

----------


## ithakos

Παιδιά έχουμε κανένα νεότερο για το πότε ξεκινάει το καράβι το ταξίδι του προς Ηγουμενίτσα???

----------


## ayfa74

> Στο Θεόφιλος στις 18-03-2011 είχαν έλθει νέα σωσίβια.
> Χαρισμένες σε Giovanaut , Νικόλας, gnikles, despo, ithakos, Ayfa και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου .
> 
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 26.jpgΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 27.jpg


ευχάριστο πολύ και πάντα τέτοια

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για την συνεχή ενημέρωση.

----------


## Giovanaut

Παντελής μας μεταφέρει σε όλες τις εξελίξεις...!!!
Ευχαριστούμε πολυ...!!!

----------


## despo

Εμφανίζεται πλεον στο σύστημα κρατήσεων το πλοίο στη γραμμή Μπάρι - Αλβανίας (τουλάχιστον το συναντάς μεσα στον Αυγουστο). Το ερώτημα είναι πλεον αν θα κρατήσει την Ελληνική σημαία, η' θα χαθούν απο ένα ακόμα πλοίο αρκετές θέσεις Ελλήνων  ναυτικών. Και αυτό γιατι απ΄ό,τι θυμάμαι πλοίο με Ελληνική σημαία έχει να φανεί στη γραμμή απο τον πρώτο χρόνο λειτουργίας στο Πολλουξ, εκτος βέβαια απο κάποια πολύ μικρά χρονικά διάστήματα (π.χ. Ιόνιαν Σκάι πριν υποστείλει εκ νέου τη σημαία μας).

----------


## Νικόλας

απ ότι άκουσα σήμερα το πλοίο θα μείνει με ελληνική σημαία !
και φυσικά θα μπεί στην γραμμή Μπάρι-Δυρράχιο όπως ήταν φυσικό εξ αρχής
μόνο του σήμερα το πλοίο και είπα να βγάλω μια 
22032011207.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ζήλεψα από τον Νικόλα και έψαξα στο αρχείο μου να βρω μία φωτογραφία του μπάρμπα...:grin:
Σε μία άφιξή του λοιπόν στη Θεσσαλονίκη μας...!!! :Cool: 
DSC03288(1).JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά αν είναι κάθε φορά που ζηλέυεις να είναι έτσι να το κάνουμε πιο συχνά :mrgreen:
α ρε Θεσσαλονίκη..... :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μία στις 28/01/2010 όταν ήταν στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut , Νικόλας, Akis Dionisis, gnikles, despo, chiotis, ithakos, Ayfa και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 09 28-01-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Παντελή και βέβαια ευχή όλων μας ειναι το πλοίο να παραμείνει στη σημαία μας.

----------


## ithakos

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή   υπέροχες οι φωτό σου πάντα....έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο για το πότε ξεκινάει το πλοίο το ταξίδι προς Ηγουμενίτσα....θέλω να το φωτογραφήσω στο πέρασμα του έξω από την Ιθάκη.

----------


## gnikles

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ δεν ξέρω φίλε ithakos  :Sad: .

----------


## Νικόλας

> Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή   υπέροχες οι φωτό σου πάντα....έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο για το πότε ξεκινάει το πλοίο το ταξίδι προς Ηγουμενίτσα....θέλω να το φωτογραφήσω στο πέρασμα του έξω από την Ιθάκη.


 ο Βεντούρης θέλει μέχρι το τέλος Απριλίου να είναι έτοιμο να μπεί στην γραμμή....οπότε κάπου εκεί να το περιμένεις  :Very Happy: 
παντελή ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## Giovanaut

Πανέμορφη η ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ, μεσα στη δεξαμενη...!!!
Να εισαι καλα φίλε Παντελή...!!!

----------


## ayfa74

> Ας δούμε και μία στις 28/01/2010 όταν ήταν στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.
> Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut , Νικόλας, Akis Dionisis, gnikles, despo, chiotis, ithakos, Ayfa και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 09 28-01-2010.jpg


τέλεια ευχάριστο
πολύ

----------


## Κωστάκης

Απο τις 2/5/2011 έως τις 5/5/2011 θα κάνει τον δεξαμενισμό του το πλοίο στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή περάματος οπότε μάλλον μέχρι τότε δεν θα αρχίσει δρομολόγια υπο την VENTOURIS.

----------


## Νικόλας

η αλήθεια είναι ότι η ΝΕΛ το είχε παρατήσει λίγο το βαπόρι !
οπότε έχει δουλίτσα τώρα αν δούμε και το πότε θα πάει για δεξαμενή καταλαβαίνουμε
οπότε λογικά μετά την δεξαμενη δεν θα αργήσει να πάει πάνω

----------


## Giovanaut

Τα έξοδα η Ναυτιλιακή τα έχει αναλάβει, σωστα...???

----------


## Νικόλας

όχι ο Βεντούρης κάνει διαχείρηση στο πλοίο !επισκευές, και ότι άλλη δουλειά γίνει πάνω στο πλοίο τα έχει ο Βεντούρης.όπως πληρώματα,πιστοποιητικά κ.α
ένα έχω να πώ για δεύτερη φορά ο Βεντούρης κυριολεκτικά θα το αναστήσει το βαπόρι 
θα πέσει δουλειά  	 		:grin:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα που σας λύπη, σας το δείχνω εγώ. Μετά που θα έρθει σε σας θα βάζετε φωτο του, να βλέπουμε και μείς;;;;; :Wink:  Φωτο στις 18/03/2011.
Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut , Νικόλας, Akis Dionisis, gnikles, despo, chiotis, ithakos, Ayfa, Κωστάκης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Very Happy: .


ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 24 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστούμε παντελή!
φυσικά έτσι θα σας αφήσουμε ??μην σου πω θα πέσει καμία, από βδομάδα να δούμε :mrgreen:

----------


## gnikles

> Τώρα που σας λύπη, σας το δείχνω εγώ. Μετά που θα έρθει σε σας θα βάζετε φωτο του, να βλέπουμε και μείς;;;;; Φωτο στις 18/03/2011.
> Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut , Νικόλας, Akis Dionisis, gnikles, despo, chiotis, ithakos, Ayfa, Κωστάκης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 24 18-03-2011.jpg


 Θεοφιλάρα όλα τα λευτά!!!!Ευχαριστούμε Φίλε Παντελή. :Very Happy:

----------


## Κωστάκης

> Τώρα που σας λύπη, σας το δείχνω εγώ. Μετά που θα έρθει σε σας θα βάζετε φωτο του, να βλέπουμε και μείς;;;;; Φωτο στις 18/03/2011.
> Χαρισμένη σε Giovanaut , Νικόλας, Akis Dionisis, gnikles, despo, chiotis, ithakos, Ayfa, Κωστάκης και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 24 18-03-2011.jpg


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του πλοίου! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστω τον Νικόλα για την πληροφορία και τον Παντελή για την φωτο...!!!
Αρε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΕ, πόσες αναμνήσεις........???

----------


## nikosdoul

Μια Φώτο από παλιά
Θεοφιλος.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίος ο φίλος nikosdoul και σ' ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## nikosdoul

> Ωραίος ο φίλος nikosdoul και σ' ευχαριστούμε.



¶λλες δύο    

PICT1076.jpg PICT1077.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

αυτές πρέπει αν είναι επί Β διαχειριστικής ε ?
πανέμορφες !
πάντος το πλοίο θα ξανα γίνει όπως ήταν  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

¶ρε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ...!!!
Να είστε καλά όλοι σας για τις υπέροχες φώτο...!!!

----------


## kalypso

ο Θεόφιλος αναχωρώντας απο τον Πειραιά στις 16/6/2012 μετά την αλλάγη της εμφάνισής του...
TEO.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κάθε βδομάδα τον καμαρώναμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη τον παππού....
Πάλι μία τυχαία τετράδα φωτογραφιών για τον γέρο... 
(όχι πως δεν τις έχετε δει στο φατσοτεύτερο, αλλά λέμε τώρα...)
DSC01102 (1).JPGDSC01140 (1).JPGDSC02781 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPGDSC09908 (1).JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Βρέ παιδιά πήρε κανείς είδηση ότι ο Μπάρμπας έποιασε και το λιμάνι της Σύρου χτές???Κάτι έκτακτο
???

----------


## opelmanos

P9262798.JPG
Αναχώρηση απο Μυτιλήνη...όταν ακόμα είχε το κουτί

----------


## gnikles

> ο Θεόφιλος αναχωρώντας απο τον Πειραιά στις 16/6/2012 μετά την αλλάγη της εμφάνισής του...
> TEO.jpg


Μπράβο κούκλο τον έβγαλες!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή φωτό του Φαίδρα (Θεόφιλο) :Sour: στο λιμάνι της Μυτιληνης

----------


## despo

Και στη Σύρο για πρώτη φορά και στους Φούρνους την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα και βέβαια θα συνεχίσει να πηγαίνει. Ευτυχώς που επισκευάστηκε και θα τον έχουμε και πάλι κοντά μας !

----------


## kalypso

> Σημερινή φωτό του Φαίδρα (Θεόφιλο)στο λιμάνι της Μυτιληνης


ωραία η φωτογραφία σου φίλε opelmanos...εγώ ούτε βραδυ ουτε πρωί δεν τον πέτυχα..χαχα!

----------


## Express Pigasos

O Αμπελ Τασμαν σε μια αναχωρηση του απο το λιμανι του Πειραια στην εξωτικη Ελλαδα πριν 3,5 μηνακια...προ Μνημο&#241;ου 3 και πριν τα φτυσει για λιγο καιρο...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γέρος στη Θεσσαλονίκη από μία άλλη οπτική γωνία... 

(Σε λίγο θα πάω να το φωτογραφίσω πάλι...)

----------


## kalypso

ευτυχώς που έχουμε και εσένα βρε καρντάσι και πέρνουμε λίγο μυρουδιά από το "μεγάλο χωριό"...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τσίμπα άλλη μία...  :Sour:

----------


## kalypso

αχ.....!όταν έλεγα στον φίλο σου (αυτόν που σε αποκαλεί γκρινιάρη,ονόματα δε λέμε),να ανέβουμε με τον Μπάρμπα Σαλόνικα αυτός προτίμησε να πάει Καβάλα με την Ταραντέλα (Μυτιλήνη)..προδοσία...!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ε, ήθελε να πάει και λίγο από την πατρίδα του... Γκρινιάζω και τα "χώνω"...  :Sour: 

Βρέξει - χιονίσει, εγώ δε καταλαβαίνω τον Χριστό μου! 

Απαρνήθηκα σήμερα την τρενο-βόλτα μου στη Φλώρινα για να πάω να δω τον γέρο, έστω και με βροχή... γκρρρρρρρρ.......$#@%$#%$#%$!#@$#@

----------


## Rocinante

Καλά Ακη η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Δύο φωτό από το ......πρόσφατο ταξίδι που έκανα με τον Ήρωα ,,,,Η πρώτη στον Αγ Κύρηκο Ικαρίας 
και η δέυτερη εν πλώ..

----------


## kalypso

όπως φαίνεται μάλλον εκεί πάνω δεν πατάει η πεθερά,για να το βαψουν λιγάκι...!μόνο εσύ κάνεις ακροβασίες..!

----------


## ithakos

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα.....καθόμουν εκεί πάνω όταν μας πηγαίναν με το στρατό με μετάθεση στη Μυτηλήνη...όλοι ήταν μέσα στη μαυρίλα και εγώ ο μουρλός φωτογράφιζα το πλοίο....

----------


## opelmanos

Σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 
φωτό απο την ταράτσα Γ.Ν.Ν.Μ ΒΟΣΤΑΝΕΙΟ :Sour:

----------


## despo

Ομορφη φωτογραφία, ειδικά οταν υπάρχει ένας σχετικός συνωστισμός στο λιμάνι. Αραγε ξέρει κανένας ποιο απο τα 2 πλοία έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί πρώτο στο λιμάνι ; Και το ρωτάω βέβαια επειδή το European είχε χθες αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά στις 20.00 και όχι 19.00.

----------


## opelmanos

Το Πάτμος έφτασε πρώτο φίλε despo :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## opelmanos

Το Πάτμος έφτασε πρώτο φίλε despo :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## despo

Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## gnikles

> Σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 
> φωτό απο την ταράτσα Γ.Ν.Ν.Μ ΒΟΣΤΑΝΕΙΟ


Μάνο ήμουνα κάτω αυτήν την ώρα το πλοίο δεν μπορούσε να δέσει για αρκετη ώρα μέχρι το ρυμουλκό πήγε να βοηθήσει.Τώρα για πιο λόγο ακριβώς δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## MYTILENE

Το βαποράκι φίλε gnikles έδεσε και ξεφόρτωσε κανονικά απλά κατα την αναχώρηση μπλέξανε οι άγκυρες του με το BLUE STAR PATMOS που ήτανε δεμένο στο παλαιό Γ και καθυστέρησε ο απόπλους για κάνα 2ώρο.Το ρυμουλκό δεν πρέπει να ακούμπησε κάν.

----------


## opelmanos

Μπλέξιμο άγκυρας με το Πάτμος γι αυτό

----------


## opelmanos

Για του λόγου το αληθές

----------


## despo

Είναι γεγονός οτι το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης δεν μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει περισσότερα απο 2 πλοία και επειδή τα ωράρια αφιξοαναχωρήσεων  δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν, ισως θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται και το εμπορικό λιμάνι, προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν τέτοια φαινόμενα ;;;

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά όταν πρίν χρόνια πέφτανε 5 πλοία υπήρχε πρόβλημα????

----------


## gnikles

> Για του λόγου το αληθές


Από την απέναντι πλευρά είμουνα εγώ και δεν μπορούσα να δώ τι έγινε.

----------


## gnikles

> Καλά όταν πρίν χρόνια πέφτανε 5 πλοία υπήρχε πρόβλημα????


Ε τώρα δεν έχεις και άδικο!

----------


## Naias II

> Για του λόγου το αληθές


Ζηλιάρης ο Θεόφιλος

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω που είχαν δέσει τα 5 πλοία, αλλά έχουμε πρόσφατο παράδειγμα οταν ήταν το Orient Queen στο λιμάνι και αναγκάστηκε το Ν. Χίος να βγεί εκτος λιμανιού προκειμένου να διευκολύνει την κίνηση. Αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος, διορθώστε με.

----------


## opelmanos

016.JPG
Σήμερα κατά την άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης  :Sour:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γεια σου ρε Μανωλάκη.....

----------


## leo85

Ο Μπάρμπας στις 2-10-2012 στον Πειραιά.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 2-10-2012 01.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=WQlYBSRCIuE
AYTA EINAI..........

----------


## Marioukos

Ας δουμε την αναχωρηση του Μπαρμπα...
img_5000 (1).jpgimg_5000 (3).jpgimg_5000 (5).jpgimg_5000 (6).jpgimg_5000 (8).jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC05047 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG DSC05051 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG DSC05054 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG
Η αναχώρησή του, ήταν με 2-3 μικρές "πενιές" της μπουρούς... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Την περασμένη Πέμπτη ταξίδεψα με τον βάπορα εδώ δυό φωτό η μία στο  λιμάνι της Χίου κια η άλλη αφήνοντας πίσω το νησί της μαστίχας

----------


## ithakos

Πόσο διάρκεια έχει το ταξίδι Μυτιλήνη Χίο?

----------


## opelmanos

> Πόσο διάρκεια έχει το ταξίδι Μυτιλήνη Χίο?


3,5 ώρες περίπου

----------


## despo

Η 1η φωτογραφία σου είναι πανέμορφη. Το μαγαζί του πλοίου εξακολουθεί να είναι κλειστό ;

----------


## opelmanos

Ναι εξακολουθεί και είναι κλειστό φίλε despo...γενικά το πλοίο δείχνει εγκατελειμένο σε πολλούς τομείς και ειδικά στα εξωτερικούς χώρους θυμίζει είδος προς σκράπ ... χρειάζεται επειγώντως  ένα καλοπισμό αλλα.. 
 :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## despo

Αφού κατάφεραν και το επισκεύασαν με τα την τελευταία του βλάβη, μην το 'γρουσουζεύουμε'. Δεν υπάρχουν τώρα πολλά λεφτά για καλλωπισμούς οπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει με τις περισσότερες εταιρείες. Αλλωστε το βασικότερο για ένα πλοίο είναι το μηχανικό του μέρος για να μπορεί να ταξειδεύει !

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ναι εξακολουθεί και είναι κλειστό φίλε despo...γενικά το πλοίο δείχνει εγκατελειμένο σε πολλούς τομείς και ειδικά στα εξωτερικούς χώρους θυμίζει είδος προς σκράπ ... χρειάζεται επειγώντως  ένα καλοπισμό αλλα..


Μην είσαι μόνο βόλτες, ρίξε κάνα χεράκι βάψιμο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

ME OLH MOY THN KARDIA ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΡΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΑ :Single Eye:

----------


## Fido

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πριν την τελευταία βλάβη ο δεξαμενισμός του ειχε προγραμματιστεί κάπου γυρω στον Οκτωβριο-Νοεμβριο. Τώρα βεβαια με την επισκευη (αλήθεια η βλάβη ήταν τόσο μεγάλη; και ρωτώ γιατί η επισκευή κράτησε αρκετό καιρό αυτη τη φορά) όλα αυτα πήγαν πίσω, να δούμε πότε θα δεξαμενιστεί ο βάπορας προκειμένου να καλλωπιστεί κιόλας γιατί από τις φωτογραφίες που βλέπουμε δείχνει όλο και χερότερα.

----------


## gasim

> Μην είσαι μόνο βόλτες, ρίξε κάνα χεράκι βάψιμο...


με τόση σκουριά, αμμοβολή χρειάζεται.  Θα χάσει κάνα - δύο τόνους άχρηστο βάρος κιόλας...

----------


## Fido

Να πούμε επίσης ότι η φωτογραφία την οποία μας δημοσίευσε ο -άνθρωπος λάστιχο- Μανος, ειναι - αν υποθέτω σωστά- από μέρος του πλοίου όπου η πρόσβαση δεν επιτρέπεται  :Cocksure:  κι έτσι ο Μανος μας δείχνει ΚΑΙ όσα δεν βλέπει η πεθερά ακόμα! :Cocksure:  Καλά σου λένε! Πιάσε ματσακόνια και δούλευε!!!! :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Apostolos

Κατα τα άλλα όμως κατηγορούμε το πλήρωμα για αγένεια, αλλα εμεις είμαστε σωστοί επιβάτες; Σεβόμαστε τους κανονισμούς των πλοίων ή απλά θέλουμε να το παίζουμε εξυπνοι; Αν κάποιος που ξέρει τον Μάνο πεί στον Υπαρχο του Θεόφιλος ότι βγάζει στη φόρα φωτο απο σημεία του πλοίου που "πονάει" με αποτέλεσμα πχ αυριο η επιθεώρηση να κάνει "ντου" τι θα γίνει; Δέν θα τον πάρουν με κλωτσιές απο τον καταπέλτη;

----------


## Fido

> Κατα τα άλλα όμως κατηγορούμε το πλήρωμα για αγένεια, αλλα εμεις είμαστε σωστοί επιβάτες; Σεβόμαστε τους κανονισμούς των πλοίων ή απλά θέλουμε να το παίζουμε εξυπνοι; Αν κάποιος που ξέρει τον Μάνο πεί στον Υπαρχο του Θεόφιλος ότι βγάζει στη φόρα φωτο απο σημεία του πλοίου που "πονάει" με αποτέλεσμα πχ αυριο η επιθεώρηση να κάνει "ντου" τι θα γίνει; Δέν θα τον πάρουν με κλωτσιές απο τον καταπέλτη;


’Ετερον εκάτερον αλλά και το σωστό σωστό σ’αυτό που λες. Και δεν νομίζω κανείς να μπορεί να σου πει κουβέντα πανω σ’αυτό.  :Boxing: 

Από την άλλη βεβαια η γενική εικόνα του πλοίου (και όχι μόνο δηλαδη σε μέρη που ειναι ‘‘αθέατα‘‘) αφήνει κάποιες υπόνοιες οτι τα πράγματα σε κάποια σημεια ισως να μην ειναι ιδεώδη... :Ghost: Δεν το λέω σαν δικαιολογία, αλλά σαν γεγονός. Και μπορει να μην ειναι σε μαύρα χαλια εξωτερικά, όμως όπως και το κάνεις δεν ειναι και στη καλύτερη κατάσταση.

----------


## Apostolos

Είναι δύσκολοι οι καιροί και πρέπει όλοι μας να βάλουμε "πλάτη" Εγώ ειμαι ο πρώτος που θέλει τα πλοία να λάμπουν μέσα και έξω, αλλα πώς να το ζητώ τώρα όταν:
1, Οι εταιρίες υποφέρουν απο οικονομικές δυσκολίες και ειναι ένα βήμα πριν την χρεωκοπία
2, Οι ναυτικοί είναι απλήρωτοι ίσως και για 2 ή 3 μήνες και δέν μπορεί κανείς να τους επιβάλει να εργάζονται υπερωριακά χωρίς να πληρώνονται ούτε το βασικό μοισθό
3. Τα πλοία αυτά είναι στα τελευταία τους και απλά ειναι σαν τρύπιοι κουμπαράδες και δέν συμφέρει να ρίχνεις ούτε ενα ευρώ στην συντήρηση τους

Αν καποιος έχει να πεί κάτι αλλο...

----------


## gasim

Απόστολε,

ειδικά για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, που δραστηριοποιείται κυρίως στις επιδοτούμενες γραμμές του ΒΑ Αιγαίου, δηλαδή πληρώνεται από εμάς (και τα εγγόνια μας) γι' αυτό το σκοπό, θα περίμενα όλα τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις να μην υφίστανται ούτε ως σενάρια.  Η δυστυχής πραγματικότητα είναι ότι είναι ...πραγματικότητα.  

Δύο τινά συμβαίνουν.  
(α) Η ΝΕΛ μπαίνει μέσα (ώστε να κινδυνεύει να είναι στα πρόθυρα χρεωκοπίας) από αυτά τα δρομολόγια.  Τότε ας τα αφήσει.  
(β) Το κράτος οφείλει ποσά για την εκπλήρωση αυτών των δρομολογίων, και δεν τα έχει δώσει.  Ας το μάθουμε, αν είναι αλήθεια αυτό.  Και ας κατεβούμε όλοι στο λιμάνι, στους δρόμους, στα υπουργεία, να απαιτήσουμε να πληρωθούν.  Αλλά με την πληρωμή, να απαιτήσουμε να γίνουν τα πλοία αξιοπρεπή.

----------


## Fido

Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου, ίσα ίσα όταν ακούω για απλήρωτους υπαλλήλους (και ναυτικούς ακόμα περισσότερο) θλίβομαι. Αυτό όμως δεν εξηγεί άλλα παράδοξα:

1. Ότι μονίμως ο Θεόφιλος δειχνει παραμελημένος μέσα-εξω, κι αυτό όχι τωρα που ειναι κρίση αλλά και πιο παλιά ( και δεν αγγίζω εδω το γιγάντιο κεφάλαιο των βλαβων του)ενώ άλλα συνομίληκα πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας (πχ Μυτιλήνη που κάνει κι αυτό πια άγονη)ή European Express ή ακόμα και Aqua Maria μετά βέβαια την τελευταία της βλάβη που την καθηλωσε για αρκετό διάστημα δεν εχουν φτάσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Σίγουρα το Μυτιλήνη το 2008 πχ ειχε κακή όψη, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές νομίζω ότι κρατιέται καλά. 

2. Ότι ναι μεν όλες οι εταιρείες αντιμετωπίζουν προβλημα επιβίωσης, αλλά η εικόνα των πλοίων τους παραμένει σε ένα καλό επίπεδο. Βεβαια εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο ότι  ʽʽΤα πλοία αυτά είναι στα τελευταία τους και απλά ειναι σαν τρύπιοι κουμπαράδες και δέν συμφέρει να ρίχνεις ούτε ενα ευρώ στην συντήρηση τουςʽʽ αλλά και πάλι, κατά τη γνωμη μου, αν το βλέπουν έτσι ας αποσυρουν το ένα πλοίο, το πιο ταλαιπωρημένο ωστε με το κεφάλαιο που θα πάρουν στα χερια τους να αξιοποιησουν πιο αποδοτικά και σωστά τον υπόλοιπο στόλο. 

3. Εαν οι εταιρείες (και ειδικά η ΝΕΛ καθως για πλοίο αυτης μιλάμε) θεωρουν ότι τα δρομολόγια (επιδοτούμενα ή μη) που εκτελουν (ειδικά κάποια επιδοτούμενα που βγαζουν μάτι)τους βάζουν ʽʽμέσαʽʽαντι να φέρνουν εσοδα τότε ας αφησουν τη γραμμή αυτή και όπως ο ίδιος ο διευθυνοντας συμβουλος της άλλοτε κραταιάς ΝΕΛ ειπε σε μια συνέντευξη τυπου ʽʽη φύση απεχθάνεται το κενόʽʽ.  :Cocksure:  Εφόσον όμως κρατάει το δρομολόγιο και το πλοίο κάποιο ελάχιστο περιθωριο κέρδους πρέπει να έχει, εταιρεία ειναι, δεν ειναι ο ερυθρος σταυρός. Το πλοίο λοιπόν που δρομολογεί θα πρέπει να έχει και μια εικόνα αξιοπρεπή. 

Δεχομαι και καταλαβαινω το επιχειρημα για τους απλήρωτους ναυτικούς και επʼουδενι το μηνυμά μου δεν στρέφεται προς αυτούς, το εναντίον,και μακάρι οι άνθρωποι, σε όλες τις εταιρείες να πάρουν όλα τους τα δεδουλευμένα. Αλλά, όπως και να το κάνουμε, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως ο Θεόφιλος με την ιστορία που έχει, κάποια πράγματα βγάζουν πια και λίγο μάτι..

----------


## ithakos

> Είναι δύσκολοι οι καιροί και πρέπει όλοι μας να βάλουμε "πλάτη" Εγώ ειμαι ο πρώτος που θέλει τα πλοία να λάμπουν μέσα και έξω, αλλα πώς να το ζητώ τώρα όταν:
> 1, Οι εταιρίες υποφέρουν απο οικονομικές δυσκολίες και ειναι ένα βήμα πριν την χρεωκοπία
> 2, Οι ναυτικοί είναι απλήρωτοι ίσως και για 2 ή 3 μήνες και δέν μπορεί κανείς να τους επιβάλει να εργάζονται υπερωριακά χωρίς να πληρώνονται ούτε το βασικό μοισθό
> 3. Τα πλοία αυτά είναι στα τελευταία τους και απλά ειναι σαν τρύπιοι κουμπαράδες και δέν συμφέρει να ρίχνεις ούτε ενα ευρώ στην συντήρηση τους
> 
> Αν καποιος έχει να πεί κάτι αλλο...


Απόστολε συμφωνώ απολύτως...

----------


## opelmanos

Απο τηη ταράτσα μ :Cocksure:

----------


## SteliosK

> Απο τηη ταράτσα μ


Ωραία θέα έχεις!

Ας δούμε τον μπάρμπα στα νιάτα του.  :Surprised: 
Pollux.jpg
Πηγή Shipspotting.com

----------


## alonso

> Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου, ίσα ίσα όταν ακούω για απλήρωτους υπαλλήλους (και ναυτικούς ακόμα περισσότερο) θλίβομαι. Αυτό όμως δεν εξηγεί άλλα παράδοξα:
> 
> 1. Ότι μονίμως ο Θεόφιλος δειχνει παραμελημένος μέσα-εξω, κι αυτό όχι τωρα που ειναι κρίση αλλά και πιο παλιά ( και δεν αγγίζω εδω το γιγάντιο κεφάλαιο των βλαβων του)ενώ άλλα συνομίληκα πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας (πχ Μυτιλήνη που κάνει κι αυτό πια άγονη)ή European Express ή ακόμα και Aqua Maria μετά βέβαια την τελευταία της βλάβη που την καθηλωσε για αρκετό διάστημα δεν εχουν φτάσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό. Σίγουρα το Μυτιλήνη το 2008 πχ ειχε κακή όψη, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές νομίζω ότι κρατιέται καλά. 
> 
> 2. Ότι ναι μεν όλες οι εταιρείες αντιμετωπίζουν προβλημα επιβίωσης, αλλά η εικόνα των πλοίων τους παραμένει σε ένα καλό επίπεδο. Βεβαια εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο ότι  ʽʽΤα πλοία αυτά είναι στα τελευταία τους και απλά ειναι σαν τρύπιοι κουμπαράδες και δέν συμφέρει να ρίχνεις ούτε ενα ευρώ στην συντήρηση τουςʽʽ αλλά και πάλι, κατά τη γνωμη μου, αν το βλέπουν έτσι ας αποσυρουν το ένα πλοίο, το πιο ταλαιπωρημένο ωστε με το κεφάλαιο που θα πάρουν στα χερια τους να αξιοποιησουν πιο αποδοτικά και σωστά τον υπόλοιπο στόλο. 
> 
> 3. Εαν οι εταιρείες (και ειδικά η ΝΕΛ καθως για πλοίο αυτης μιλάμε) θεωρουν ότι τα δρομολόγια (επιδοτούμενα ή μη) που εκτελουν (ειδικά κάποια επιδοτούμενα που βγαζουν μάτι)τους βάζουν ʽʽμέσαʽʽαντι να φέρνουν εσοδα τότε ας αφησουν τη γραμμή αυτή και όπως ο ίδιος ο διευθυνοντας συμβουλος της άλλοτε κραταιάς ΝΕΛ ειπε σε μια συνέντευξη τυπου ʽʽη φύση απεχθάνεται το κενόʽʽ.  Εφόσον όμως κρατάει το δρομολόγιο και το πλοίο κάποιο ελάχιστο περιθωριο κέρδους πρέπει να έχει, εταιρεία ειναι, δεν ειναι ο ερυθρος σταυρός. Το πλοίο λοιπόν που δρομολογεί θα πρέπει να έχει και μια εικόνα αξιοπρεπή. 
> 
> Δεχομαι και καταλαβαινω το επιχειρημα για τους απλήρωτους ναυτικούς και επʼουδενι το μηνυμά μου δεν στρέφεται προς αυτούς, το εναντίον,και μακάρι οι άνθρωποι, σε όλες τις εταιρείες να πάρουν όλα τους τα δεδουλευμένα. Αλλά, όπως και να το κάνουμε, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις όπως ο Θεόφιλος με την ιστορία που έχει, κάποια πράγματα βγάζουν πια και λίγο μάτι..


Δεν εχω ταξιδεψει με το θεοφιλος και δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη.αλλα αρκετα ταξιδια που εχω κανει τελευταια με το Μυτιληνη θα μου επιτρεψετε να πω πως δεν θυμιζει τιποτα απο πλοιο τετοιας ηλικιας!πεντακαθαρο,φωτεινο και δεν εχει τιποτα να φοβηθει απο τα συγχρονα και υπερπολυτελεστατα πλοια που κυκλοφορουν.

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν εχω ταξιδεψει με το θεοφιλος και δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη.αλλα αρκετα ταξιδια που εχω κανει τελευταια με το Μυτιληνη θα μου επιτρεψετε να πω πως δεν θυμιζει τιποτα απο πλοιο τετοιας ηλικιας!πεντακαθαρο,φωτεινο και δεν εχει τιποτα να φοβηθει απο τα συγχρονα και υπερπολυτελεστατα πλοια που κυκλοφορουν.


Φυσικά αν έχει υπέυθυνο προσωπικό  :Sour:

----------


## despo

Το μοναδικό Ελληνικό επιβατηγό που αυτή τη στιγμή πλέει στη μεριά του Αιγαίου, οπως άλλωστε και την περίοδο των Χριστουγέννων. Καλά ταξείδια και Χρόνια Πολλά στο πλήρωμα και τις οικογένειές τους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι με αυτα τα πλοια θα μεινουμε,καθοτι τα περισσοτερα λαμπερα θα φυγουν,οποτε ας τους δωσουν λιγη σημασια μπας και κυκλοφορισει και κανα βαπορι στο αιγαιο.Καλυτερα τρυπιος κουμπαρας απο το καθολου, καλυτερα κανα δυο μηνιατικα μεσα απο το καθολου ας βαλουν ολοι λιγο νερο στο κρασι τους επιβατες πληρωματα πλοιοκτητες γιατι το καθολου και το τιποτα ειναι το επομενο βημα. Το βλεπουμε καθημερινα με το ποσα βαπορια φευγουν,κατασχεσεις, επισχεσεις, πωλησεις, συνεργασιες, ναυλωσεις με μειωμενη συνθεση, κομενα δρομολογια ,μακροχρονιες ακινησιες

----------


## opelmanos

> Aυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι με αυτα τα πλοια θα μεινουμε,καθοτι τα περισσοτερα λαμπερα θα φυγουν,οποτε ας τους δωσουν λιγη σημασια μπας και κυκλοφορισει και κανα βαπορι στο αιγαιο.Καλυτερα τρυπιος κουμπαρας απο το καθολου, καλυτερα κανα δυο μηνιατικα μεσα απο το καθολου ας βαλουν ολοι λιγο νερο στο κρασι τους επιβατες πληρωματα πλοιοκτητες γιατι το καθολου και το τιποτα ειναι το επομενο βημα. Το βλεπουμε καθημερινα με το ποσα βαπορια φευγουν,κατασχεσεις, επισχεσεις, πωλησεις, συνεργασιες, ναυλωσεις με μειωμενη συνθεση, κομενα δρομολογια ,μακροχρονιες ακινησιες


Συμφωνώ απολύτως φίλε ΒΕΝ BRUCE :Surprised: αυτά τα πλοία θα βγάλουν την χώρα μας απο την κρίση και θα έπρεπε να τα προσέξουν και να τα σεβονται  περισσότερο είναι πραγματικά ήρωες και για τα χρονάκια τους μιά χαρά τα πάνε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ithakos

Αυτο ηταν το σωστοτερο μήνυμα που έχω διαβάσει

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν ένα χρόνο με ομίχλη στις 06.30 π.μ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 54 04-01-2012.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΤΗΕΟFILOS το 1997 στην Μυτιληνη.

125 (195).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

> ΤΗΕΟFILOS το 1997 στην Μυτιληνη.
> 
> 125 (195).jpg


Δεν ξέρω εσύ, αλλά εγώ έδωσα σχεδόν μιά ''περιουσία'' για αυτά τα φίλμ, αλλά τελικά αυτά τα φιλμ είναι περιουσία.Ότι ανεβάζεις, χρόνια τώρα, είναι ξεχωριστό και συλλεκτικό.

----------


## Apostolos

"Τρώγοντας" απόνερα απο το Λισσός σε μια άφιξη στην Λήμνο...
theo.JPG

----------


## alonso

Οχι απλα τρωγοντας.......αμασητα τα παει!!!!

----------


## despo

Περιπέτειες έχει αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, οπου αφού είχε δέσει σαν 3ο πλοίο δίπλα στο Πάτμος,  λόγω των ισχυρότατων νοτιάδων απ'ο,τι άκουσα έσπασαν οι κάβοι.  Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως το πλοίο βρίσκεται έξω απο το λιμάνι και προφανώς θα προσπαθήσει να ξαναδέσει, αφου έχει δοθεί απαγορευτικό.

----------


## despo

Τελικά έφυγε (απ'ευθείας :Wink:  για Βαθύ, διότι ήταν αδύνατο να μείνει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Το δρομολογιο του γραφει και Χιο.Και κατευθηνεται προς τα εκει.Ισως παει Σαμο,Ισως παει Πειραια.

----------


## Cape P

Και στο Βαθυ αν δεν εχει πεσει ο νοτιας θα ζοριστει για να πιασει

----------


## despo

Λογικά θα πρέπει να προσέγγισε και στη Χίο, αφου ηταν στο δρομολόγιό του. Πάντως έγιναν ηρωικές προσπάθειες αφου το λιμάνι της Χίου γνωρίζουμε πόσο δύσκολο είναι, ενώ το τελικό αποτέλεσμα οφείλεται στον πολύ έμπειρο καπετάνιο του.

----------


## SAPPHO

Εκτός δρομολογίων το πλοίο έως 14 Μαρτίου, λόγω εργασιών ετήσιας επιθεώρησης και ανανέωσης πιστοποιητικών...έτσι ξαφνικά... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## KABODETHS

και αυτοί που έχουν εισιτήρια???????

----------


## SAPPHO

Όσοι επιβάτες είχαν εκδόσει εισητήρια για το ανωτέρω διάστημα ενημερώνονται και προωθούνται στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της εταιρείας...έτσι λέει το φαξ που έστειλε η ΝΕΛΑΡΑ...το κενό καλούνται να καλύψουν Ταξιάρχης και Μυτιλήνη...

----------


## george Xios

Η λογική λέει  το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα κανει Πειραια-Συρο- Ικαροσαμια-Χιο-Μυτιληνη και επιστροφες και το Ταξιαρχης απο Μυτιληνη και πανω....

----------


## despo

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει συμβεί, διότι απο τη μιά υπάρχει η γραμμή του Βόρειου Αιγαίου, απο την άλλη Ικαρίας-Σάμου. Εκτος και αν είναι τόσο πεσμένη η κίνηση και πρόκειται να γίνει πάλι συνδυασμός δρομολογίων με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία.

----------


## despo

Eπειδή μολις τωρα ειδα οτι έχουν αφαιρεθεί κάποια δρομολόγια του European απο την επόμενη εβδομάδα και μετά, έχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτό θα είναι το πλοίο που θα αναλάβει το ρόλο του μπαλαντερ, οπως είχε γίνει τον Νοέμβριο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ  πρωινη μανουβρα στον Πειραια τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2007 by cpt Σιδερη Μαμιδη

IMG_5209.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια που την βρηκαμε ,ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αναχωρηση το καλοκαιρι του 1995 και στο βαθος το Αρετουσα για τα εγκαινεια του

film nel (34).jpg

----------


## despo

Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν αρχές Ιουλίου η' τέλος Ιουνίου.

----------


## opelmanos

> Μια που την βρηκαμε ,ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αναχωρηση το καλοκαιρι του 1995 και στο βαθος το Αρετουσα για τα εγκαινεια του
> 
> film nel (34).jpg


Tότε ήταν βασιλοβάπορο .τώρα......

----------


## Ed87kas

Το πλοιο στο χθεσινοβραδυ δρομολογιο επιασε αρκετες φορες 18+ knots, και για λιγο 18,9. Μπας και το ετιμαζουν για Χιο-Μυτιληνη? Το Μυτιληνη για Παροναξια-Ιο-Σαντορινη, European Ex Δωδεκανησα κ Αιολος Μυκονο-Ικαρια-Σαμο? Μια σκεψει εκανα, απλος την γνωμη σας θα ηθελα να δω.

----------


## KABODETHS

> Το πλοιο στο χθεσινοβραδυ δρομολογιο επιασε αρκετες φορες 18+ knots, και για λιγο 18,9. Μ


δεν σταμάτησε?

----------


## Ed87kas

Οχι, οπως ειδα απο το marinetraffic.

----------


## MYTILENE

Tο πλοίο απ'ότι ξέρω έφθασε Παρασκευή Πειραιά και από τότε δεν έχει κάνει ταξίδι λόγω ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗΣ επισκευής-συντήρησης!!!

----------


## Ed87kas

Καλώς λοιπόν... , αλλά για την σκέψει για τα δρομολόγια γενικά της εταιρίας τι λέτε???

----------


## Express Pigasos

περασα απο διπλα σημερα περπατωντας .... το λυπηθηκα.... δε συνηθιζω να μιλαω για συντηρηση πλοιων...αλλα  θελει πολλη δουλεια ο Τεο...

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά,η αλήθεια να λέγετε όλα της ΝΕΛ Θέλουν  Συντήρηση. :Distrust: 

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 21-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Fido

Ο Τεό ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια είχε πάντα μια θλιβερή εικόνα...Βέβαια εδώ δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι έχει να δεξαμενιστεί πάνω από χρόνο (για να μη πω δυο χρονια, δε θυμάμαι και καλά) και εκεί οπωσδήποτε γίνεται ένας στοιχειώδης καλλωπισμός. Από κει και επειτα δεν ειναι όλα τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ σε τετοια χάλια, το European αν και συνομήλικο κρατιέται σαφέστατα καλύτερα, όπως επίσης και το Jewel αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Εδώ μετά την τελευταία της βλάβη βαφτηκε και ήταν μια χαρά η ¶κουα Μαρία...Και ακόμα κι αν θέλουν συντήρηση εξωτερικά, δεν δείχνουν τόσο παραμελημένα...

Θετικό πάντως αυτό που λεει ο φίλος ότι χτύπησε πάνω από 18 μίλια δρόμο ίσως βέβαια να βοήθησε κι ο καιρός. Κατά την άποψή μου στη Χ-Μ δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να σταθεί, η φήμη που έχει δεν ειναι και η καλύτερη,μην ξεχνάμε ότι στο τελευταίο πέρασμα από τη γραμμή, βγηκε και 10 μέρες εκτός λόγω (άλλης μια) βλάβης. Χώρια που τότε μέσο όρο σε ταχύτητα ειχε 16,5-17 κομβους με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε ώρες ταξιδίου. Όσο επιθετική πολιτική και να κάνει η ΝΕΛ δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσει να πάρει αβάντα το πλοίο, όπως πχ το European ή το Μυτιλήνη τα οποία δεν έχουν δώσει λαβες για αρνητικά σχόλια.

Τροχάδην επειδή ειμαστε και εκτός, για τα υπόλοιπα, Μυτιλήνη Παροναξία, υπό κάποιες προυποθέσεις θα μπορούσε να σταθεί, αλλά και πάλι κατ'εμέ χρειάζεται μια γερή ανακαίνιση σε σαλόνια και αεροπορικά, ενώ ο Κεντέρης Ικαρο-Σαμία το βλέπω δύσκολο λόγω αυξημένης κατανάλωσης. Εδώ χρωστάνε στα πληρώματα θα δώσουν λεφτά για πετρελαια σε ταχύπλοα (έστω και με μειωμένες ταχύτητες);

----------


## despo

Φυσικά και χρειάζεται συντήρηση, οπως όλα τα πλοία, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε οτι μέχρι προχτές 'θαλασσοδερνόταν' χωρίς καμμία διακοπή μεσα στο καταχείμωνο και με όλους τους καιρούς, με πολλά λιμάνια. Πως λοιπόν να αστράφτει, πότε (και να θέλουν) να προλάβουν να βάψουν ;

----------


## Νικόλας

ακριβώς !!!με τόσα λιμάνια και τέτοιο ωράριο πραγματικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά !
μια χαρά κρατάει το βαπόρι !

----------


## ithakos

Σωστά φίλοι μου..το βαπόρι και το πλήρωμα είναι οριακά στο χρόνο....

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως λένε τα αρχεία μου, είχε βγεί για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη Περάματος 24/05/2011 (1η φωτο)αλλά είχε περάσει και απο το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς στα Αμπελάκια (δεν θυμάμαι γιατί) στις 02/10/2011(2η φωτο).

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 31.jpgΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 117 02-10-2011.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Παραμένει όμως μια πολύ ακριβή λύση για τη εξυπηρέτηση της άγονης που έχει .
Μεγάλο βαπόρι μεγάλη κατανάλωση πολλά κρεβάτια που δεν χρειάζονται κυρίως τώρα τον χειμώνα και τα κρεβάτια = πλήρωμα= μηνιάτικα.

----------


## P@vlos

Πάντως στις φωτο του φίλου Παντελή πραγματικά λάμπει και αυτο το μπλε πιστεύω ότι είναι το σωστό για την ΝΕΛ... Πλέον έχει καταντήσει μια γαλάζια έκθεση σκουριάς...ούτε το Πρέβελης τέτοια χάλια....

----------


## Fido

¶ρα έχει να δεξαμενιστεί πάνω από 1,5 χρόνο, εκεί οφείλεται εν μέρει η κακή του εμφάνιση. Στα Αμπελάκια ειχε πάει την περίοδο που ήταν απλά ανενεργός μετά από καποια - μακρά- επισκευή, και λίγο πριν ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη (εξαιτιας του τράκου του Κορνάρου πάνω στο European αν θυμάμαι καλά). Στα πρώτα ταξίδια κιόλας, η μια μηχανή παρέδωσε το πνεύμα και πηγε περίπου για 10 μερες για επισκευή (ακόμα μια) για να ξαναεπιστρεψει. Αυτά θυμάμαι. Ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο που βρηκα, τον Οκτώβριο του 2012 ειχε νέα βλάβη (φημες έλεγαν για στρόφαλο) η επισκευή της οποίας κράτησε περίπου ενα μήνα. Και απο τον Νοεμβριο του 2012 ειναι στη γνωστη μας γραμμή, στην οποία και ευδοκίμως τερμάτισε για την τωρινή επισκευη του.

Αν λοιπόν τώρα σταματήσει ελπίζω να γίνουν τα δέοντα μέσα και εξω, πάνω και κάτω, :Indecisiveness:  θα ειναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να συμμαζευτεί λίγο ο βάπορας και να ομορφύνει και πάλι.

----------


## opelmanos

> ¶ρα έχει να δεξαμενιστεί πάνω από 1,5 χρόνο, εκεί οφείλεται εν μέρει η κακή του εμφάνιση. Στα Αμπελάκια ειχε πάει την περίοδο που ήταν απλά ανενεργός μετά από καποια - μακρά- επισκευή, και λίγο πριν ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη (εξαιτιας του τράκου του Κορνάρου πάνω στο European αν θυμάμαι καλά). Στα πρώτα ταξίδια κιόλας, η μια μηχανή παρέδωσε το πνεύμα και πηγε περίπου για 10 μερες για επισκευή (ακόμα μια) για να ξαναεπιστρεψει. Αυτά θυμάμαι. Ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο που βρηκα, τον Οκτώβριο του 2012 ειχε νέα βλάβη (φημες έλεγαν για στρόφαλο) η επισκευή της οποίας κράτησε περίπου ενα μήνα. Και απο τον Νοεμβριο του 2012 ειναι στη γνωστη μας γραμμή, στην οποία και ευδοκίμως τερμάτισε για την τωρινή επισκευη του.
> 
> Αν λοιπόν τώρα σταματήσει ελπίζω να γίνουν τα δέοντα μέσα και εξω, πάνω και κάτω, θα ειναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να συμμαζευτεί λίγο ο βάπορας και να ομορφύνει και πάλι.


Τι να συμαζευτεί ρε συ ??Εδώ δεν έχουν λεφτά να εξοφλήσουν τα πληρώματα και θα κοιτάξουν να καλλωπίσουν το πλοιο?η προπέλα να γυρίζει και εντάξει ήμαστε.εδω αντι για μπογιά έτσι όπως πάει θα χρησημοποιείται ασβέστης για βάψιμο :Pirate: Πού έξοδα για μεροκάματα και συνεργεία ..

----------


## ithakos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι λίγο άσχετο...από όταν έφυγε η πρύμνια υπερκατασκευή του βαποριού έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο ταξίδεμα του πλοίου?
Από κατανάλωση αν κάποιος γνωρίζει έχουμε λιγότερη?

----------


## despo

Για να δούμε, τι θα δούμε ακόμα ... Βέβαια το πλοίο είναι νηολογημένο στη Μυτιλήνη, αλλά θα μου πείτε τι ψάχνουμε τώρα.

*Ακινησία του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ» Ν.Χ. 35**ΘΕΜΑ:     Ακινησία του  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ» Ν.Χ. 35
ΣΧΕΤ.:     Τα  από 18/01/13  αιτήματα της Ν.Ε.ΛΕΣΒΟΥ


            Σε απάντηση του ανωτέρω σχετικού, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι για να έγκριθεί το
αίτημα σας για  ακινησία του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ» Ν.Χ. 35 από 18/01/13 έως
14/03/13 για λόγους ετήσιας επιθεώρησης θα πρέπει να τηρηθούν τα προβλεπόμενα
από την αρ. 81/2009   σύμβασης ανάθεσης δημόσιας υπηρεσίας  και συγκεκριμένα η
εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων της γραμμής ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ-ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΧΙΟΣ-
ΒΑΘΥ  και επιστροφή  από άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας σας.
            Επίσης σας γνωρίζουμε ότι τα δρομολόγια των επιδοτούμενων γραμμών  με Βόρειο Ελλάδα  είναι εγκεκριμένα μέχρι 31/01/13.


                                                                        Ο ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ


                                                                           ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΠΙΛΑΝΗΣ   

*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Βλέπω το European να βγάζει το φίδι από την τρύπα πάλι, κάνοντας κρουαζιέρες...

----------


## gpap2006

Μα και τα EUROPEAN δενει αυριο πεμπτη για ακινησια..ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ-ΤΑΞΜΑΝ θα καλυψουν τα κενα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ.

----------


## george Xios

εχουν ανακοινωθεί κάποια δρομολόγια μέχρι τις 4/2 τα πρακτορεία ήδη είναι ενήμερα ακόμα η ΝΕΛ δεν τα έχει ανεβάσει εν τάχει από ότι είδα ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα κάνουν μίνι κρουαζιέρες...!

----------


## opelmanos

Υπάρχει περίπτωση επίσχεσης στο πλοίο και γενικά στην εταιρεία???

----------


## alonso

κατι παιζει...

----------


## Cape P

Νομίζω ότι γιουροπιαν είναι ήδη με επισχεση μπορει να έχουν κάνει και στο Θεόφιλο

----------


## george Xios

Και σε εμένα έφτασε στα αυτιά μου η είδηση περί επίσχεσης αλλά ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω...

----------


## despo

Λογική κατάληξη οταν θέλεις να πληρώσεις το νοίκι, το ρεύμα σου, τη δόση του δανείου, δεν σου κάνει τη σήμερον εποχή κανείς χάρες. Εχουν απόλυτο δίκιο οι ναυτικοί, αλλά βέβαια άλλοι έχουν τις ευθύνες της κατάστασης αυτής και δευτερευόντως η εταιρεία (ΝΕΛ).

----------


## pantelis2009

Κρίμα τα λεπτά που έριξαν.
Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ όταν στις 08-01-2012 άρχισαν τη μετασκευή.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 58 08-01-2012.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αφιξη στις 9.10.2012

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ τον ιουλιο του 2012 εξω απο το λιμανι του Πειραια

IMG_0180.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη ποζα  Μεγαλοπρεπης!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στις 30-01-2013 αραγμένος στο ΥΕΝ. Θέλει και αυτός τη συντήρηση του, όλο μπαλώματα και σκουργιές είναι.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 152 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ας πληρώσουν τους ναυτικους του και ας ασ του λείπει η συντήρηση

----------


## Fido

Για να παραμένει ο Τεό στον Πειραιά, μαλλον δεν εχουν πληρωθεί ακόμα οι ναυτικοί του, αλλά ελπίζω τώρα που ξεκινουν οι αποπληρωμές του δημοσίου να γινει και αυτο, αν και το θέμα ειναι οτι και πάλι δεν ξέρω αν οι επιδοτήσεις αρκουν...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στον αργωσαρωνικο τον  Αυγουστο του 1997

negatives (534).jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια, ενα Αυγουστιατικο απογευμα περυσι.

----------


## idrohoos

Τό ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στήν Μύρινα στίς 16 ιουλίου 2006 ερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη,τραβηγμένες από τό ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.


ΜΥΡΙΝA.jpg ΜΥΡΙΝA (1).jpg ΜΥΡΙΝA (2).jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 002a despo.jpgPHOTO 0002 despo.jpgΕδώ στο Καρλόβασι, οταν έκανε την άγονη του Βόρειου Αιγαίου.

----------


## SAPPHO

Θεόφιλος σ' ένα από τα πρώτα του ταξίδια στη γραμμή Χίου - Μυτιλήνης...φωτογραφημένο από το κόκκινο φανάρι της Χίου!

002.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

img_1001.jpgimg_1002.jpgimg_1004.jpgimg_1005.jpgimg_1006.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1007.jpgimg_1009.jpgimg_1010.jpgimg_1011.jpgimg_1012.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Aquaman

Αυγουστιατικη αναχωρηση για τον μπαρμπα-Τεο.

----------


## SteliosK

> Αυγουστιατικη αναχωρηση για τον μπαρμπα-Τεο.


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία Aquaman

----------


## opelmanos

Αρχίσαν οι απολύσεις απο την Νελ σε μέλη πληρώματος και αξιωματικούς γέφυρας  :Uncomfortableness: Ανθρωποι οι οποίοι δεν έχουν κανει επίσχεση εξακολουθούν και παραμένουν απλήρωτοι μισο χρόνο.Ενας δόκιμος γέφυρας πέρνει 800 ευρώ και αυτά δεν τα έχει πληρωθεί ακόμα..ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ !!!!

----------


## george Xios

Δύσκολα τα πράγματα στην ΝΕΛ...όπως αναφέρει και το παραπάνω post...ΔΕΝ φαίνεται λύση στον ορίζοντα...κρίμα στο πλήρωμα....για να δούμε τι θα γίνει με την γραμμή του...

----------


## despo

Οτι χρωστάνε λεφτά στους ναυτικούς είναι γνωστό απο καιρό. Λεφτά απο τα χρωστούμενα του κράτους η ΝΕΛ πήρε ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι δυνατόν να χρωστάει λεφτά το Κράτος.............δεν το πιστεύω. :Uncomfortableness: 
Αφού και οι 300 με τα ίδια κουστούμια και τις ίδιες γραβάτες κυκλοφορούν, για να μην λείπει τίποτε απο τους .....πολίτες. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## opelmanos

> img_1001.jpgimg_1002.jpgimg_1004.jpgimg_1005.jpgimg_1006.jpg


Εκεί το βλέπω να ριζώνει!! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Λές να καταλήξουν σαν τα .............Αγουδημόπλοια. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Έναν ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟ είχαμε να έρχεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη όλο το χειμώνα, τώρα δεν έρχεται ούτε αυτός...
Κανονικά και με το νόμο άγονη γραμμή η Θεσσαλονίκη...

Σε λίγο (*για να κάνουμε και λίγο πλάκα*) θα αναρτήσουμε πανό στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης που να λέει:
"_ΑΝΑΖΗΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ «ΑΡΠΑΧΤΕΣ» ΚΑΙ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ_"

Κρίμα, πολύ κρίμα... τέλος πάντων... Μία αναχώρησή του τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο...
PicsArt_1357742655249.jpg


Που είσαι ρε ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ??

----------


## Nikos92

Theofilos.jpg

Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας τον Αύγουστο του 2007!Είναι η ιδέα μου ή του έχουν αφαιρέσει από το πίσω κατάστρωμα το τελευταίο επίπεδο?

Υ.Γ:Καλώς σας βρήκα  :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

> Theofilos.jpg
> 
> Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι της Μύρινας τον Αύγουστο του 2007!Είναι η ιδέα μου ή του έχουν αφαιρέσει από το πίσω κατάστρωμα το τελευταίο επίπεδο?
> 
> Υ.Γ:Καλώς σας βρήκα


Ναι Νίκος92!καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας!!!

----------


## Nikos92

> Ναι Νίκος92!καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας!!!


Γνωρίζουμε τον λόγο της κίνησης αυτής?

----------


## Apostolos

Ξεκίνα απο τις παλαιότερες σελίδες και θα τα ανακαλύψεις ολα!!!

----------


## sylver23

Είναι και πολλές...Δύο καταστρώματα του αφαιρέσανε.
Τον πραγματικό λόγο Απόστολε νομίζω δεν το μάθαμε ποτέ πέρα από εικασίες ή δεν θυμάμαι καλά;

----------


## loucas_gl2006

Για τα καταστρώματα? Είχε ακουστεί ότι του έκοβε 2 μίλια...το κουτί πίσω!

----------


## Apostolos

2 κόμβους μόνο; για βάλε 4 τουλάχιστο λόγω drag force!!! Σχετικά σενάρια για τοποθέτηση φιλτροχοάνης, εξάτμισης και προγράμματος για να πιάσει τα 25 δέν επιβεβαιώθηκαν! ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> 2 κόμβους μόνο; για βάλε 4 τουλάχιστο λόγω drag force!!! Σχετικά σενάρια για τοποθέτηση φιλτροχοάνης, εξάτμισης και προγράμματος για να πιάσει τα 25 δέν επιβεβαιώθηκαν! ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ


Μ'έπνιξες ρε χαμένε... Χαχαχαχαχα  :Very Happy:  

ΘεΌφΙλΟς σΤο ΛιΜάΝι ΘεΣσΑλΟνΊκΗς !!!  :Very Happy: 
DSC00208 (1).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS αναχωριση απο Μυτιληνη το 1997

scans (67).jpg

----------


## george Xios

Τον ξεχάσαμε τον βάπορα..συνεχίζει να κοιμάται έξω από το Υπουργείο.περιμένοντας την τύχη του...Πάντως δεν φαίνεται η ΝΕΛ να το υπολογίζει στα πλάνα της....Ξανακυκλοφορεί το σενάριο για Αλβανία..αλλά δεν φαίνεται φως στο τούνελ...Είδωμεν..Καλοκαιριάζει ίσως τρυπώσει κάπου.

----------


## despo

Δεν πολυβιάζονται διότι οπως και νάναι το καράβι είναι πολυέξοδο και αν δεν ξεκινήσει η όποια κίνηση του καλοκαιριού, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει λόγος άμεσης δρομολόγησης. Στην Αλβανία δεν νομίζω να πάει, υπάρχουν πολλά πλοία εκεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας θυμηθούμε τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ όταν δούλευε στις 10-07-2012.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 145 10-07-2012.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Όσο ερχόταν Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC00002 (1).JPG DSC00206 (1).JPG DSC00208 (1).JPG

----------


## Aquaman

Σημερα στον Πειραια.Ελπιζω να μην ριζωσει σε αυτη την θεση.

----------


## Aquaman

Φτου...το Ιονιαν Σταρ ανεβασα κατα λαθος και δεν ξερω και πως σβηνουν τα μηνυματα!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ο Θεοφιλος στο λιμανι του Πειραια περιμενοντας την τυχη του !!
115_1127.jpg115_1134.jpg

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας, απο 1 Ιουνίου ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια της άγονης Βόρειου Αιγαίου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

THEOFILOS το 1995 εκει που δενει σημερα το speedruner 

new (228).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις και σ' ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία σου.

----------


## MYTILENE

ΧΡΥΣΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ,τότε που πολλοί κονομήσανε χοντρά να φάνε και τα τρισέγγονα!!!!Τώρα τα βλέπεις και τα λυπάσαι.Δεμένα εδώ και κεί αντιγράφωντας πρακτικές του ''καθηγητή'' τους μερικοί το παίζουν εφοπλιστές με ξένα αρχ@@@.

----------


## taxman

Σεμναα και ταπεινα

----------


## MYTILENE

Τα στοιχεία μου είναι αυτά φίλε TAXMAN γι'αυτους που με ξέρουν :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## nikosnasia

> Τα στοιχεία μου είναι αυτά φίλε TAXMAN γι'αυτους που με ξέρουν


Σεμνός είναι εγώ τον ξέρω.

----------


## nikosnasia

Έχω όμως ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα, γιατί έβαλαν κυλιόμενες και κατέβασαν το κουτί,με τι λεφτά και για πιό λόγο.

----------


## taxman

Για να κονομαααα

----------


## Ilias 92

> Για να κονομαααα


   Δηλαδή..???

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Αν ήταν για κονόμα θα βάζαν και άλλες καμπίνες φίλε μου και θα ζήλευε το συγχωρεμένο το Νομεντάνα... :Sour: . Μάλλον για λόγους ευστάθειας απ ότι ακούγεται (αλλιώς θα' θελε σπόνσονς) :Single Eye: . Οι κυλιόμενες επειδή απ ότι φαίνεται θα μακροημερεύσει μια και οι σύγχρονοι Κεντέριδες ακολούθησαν την τύχη του "νονού" τους και πήγαν άκλαυτοι  :Apologetic:  και σαφώς θα ήθελε κάποιες βελτιώσεις, μια και για νέα (και σύγχρονα) πλοία ούτε σκέψη....

----------


## Ilias 92

ΣΚΑΝΔΑΛΟ ΑΦΘΑΙΡΕΣΙΑΣ !!!  
ΕΠΙΒΡΑΒΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΦΕΡΕΓΓΥΑΣ ΝΕΛ, ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΝΟΥΝ !!!!
Την ώρα που μιλάμε για νέο σύστημα στις άγονες, δίνουν παράταση 3 ετών σε ένα υπερήλικο και προβληματικό πλοίο σε άγονη γραμμή αμφίβολου ωφέλειας για τα νησιά, με τα χρήματα των ελλήνων φορολογούμενων.
*ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ  ΝΕΛ, ΣΥΜΠΕΘΕΡΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ?????*
*ΘΕΜΑ3* Παράταση ισχύος της Σύμβασης Ανάθεσης Δημόσιας Υπηρεσίας με την πλοιοκτήτρια
εταιρεία “Ν.Ε.Λ. Α.Ε.” του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ” για τρία (03) χρόνια έως 31-10-2016
σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 221 του Ν.4072/2012
*ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ* *ΘΕΤΙΚΗ*

----------


## despo

Εχεις κανένα πλοίο υπ'οψη σου για να πάει και δεν το ξέρουμε ;

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ΕΠΙΒΡΑΒΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΦΕΡΕΓΓΥΑΣ ΝΕΛ, ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΝΟΥΝ !!!!
> 
> δίνουν παράταση 3 ετών σε ένα υπερήλικο και προβληματικό πλοίο σε άγονη γραμμή 
> 
> *ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΥΕΡΓΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ  ΝΕΛ*





> Εχεις κανένα πλοίο υπ'οψη σου για να πάει και δεν το ξέρουμε ;


Ένα παλιό τραγούδι έλεγε "Συνιστώ ψυχραιμία....."

Δυστυχώς, η πραγματικότητα είναι δυσοίωνη.... Ο Αγούδημος έχει διαλύσει εδώ και 5 χρόνια και οι επιβάτες καταντήσανε από κει που τον σκυλοβρίζανε τώρα να τον νοσταλγούνε , οι ΝΕΛ και οι άλλες εταιρίες φυτοζωούν, τα πλοία που ξέραμε ήδη πλησιάζουν τα 40 (μου αρέσει που κάποτε λέγαμε για 35ετία....) τα ταχύπλοα μας βγήκαν ασύμφορα... Και όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, για νέα πλοία ούτε σκέψη.... Άραγε ποιο το μέλλον; Το εισιτήριο "μαγικό χαρτάκι" και όλες οι γραμμές μονοπώλιο με 50ε; Απλώς απορία, ονόματα δεν αναφέρω και ελπίζω το σχόλιό μου να μην ανάψει φωτιές..... Μήπως τελικά "αυτοί είμαστε"???

----------


## zizou

Το πλοίο θα δρομολογηθεί ξανά τέλη Ιουνίου και βέβαια όχι στην Αλβανία

----------


## Νικόλας

θα δούμε..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ilias 92

> Εχεις κανένα πλοίο υπ'οψη σου για να πάει και δεν το ξέρουμε ;


*Αυτό δεν θα το μάθουμε αν δεν γίνει διαγωνισμός!* 
Δεν ξέρω αν καταλάβατε ότι χωρίς διαγωνισμό και επειδή απλά ο υπουργός είναι της περιοχής πάρε να έχεις άλλα 3 χρόνια, 42 ετών θα είναι το πλοίο όταν θα τελειώσει η σύμβαση. 
Από πότε έχει να εκτελέσει τα δρομολόγια του το ίδιο το Θεόφιλος????
Αν δεν φύγουν τα ΚΑΠΗ μην περιμένετε να δείτε νέα πλοία!!! 
Συγγνώμη για τους υψηλούς τόνους άλλα δεν μπορεί να δουλεύουμε εμείς και να πληρώνουμε φόρους για να τα τρώνε ορισμένοι καθιστοί.

----------


## iclink

VASILIS CRETA αυτοι ειμαστε!!! Ακριβως αυτο!!!

παραταση στον Θεοφιλο για 3 ακομη χρονια να 45ρισει που δεν εχει εδω κ καιρο κανει κανενα δρομολογιο κ αλλα πλοια που ειναι ετοιμα τα απορριπτει αυτο το διαφανο αμεροληπτο ΣΑΣ  :Mad New:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζω και λέω... Που είσαι ρε ΛΙΣΣΑΡΑ που σε έφαγε άδικα η ΑΝΕΚ... ¶λλο σαΐνι εταιρία κι αυτή... Γιατί δε βάζει ένα από τα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι-ΙΙ στη γραμμή ?? Μια χαριά βαπόρια είναι...
(Τη φωτογραφία την ανέβασε ένα παλικάρι στο facebook που νομίζω είχε πάει ή για σπουδές ή για δουλειά στην Ινδία.)
278546_127152660703051_6241349_o.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> *Αυτό δεν θα το μάθουμε αν δεν γίνει διαγωνισμός!* 
> Δεν ξέρω αν καταλάβατε ότι χωρίς διαγωνισμό και επειδή απλά ο υπουργός είναι της περιοχής πάρε να έχεις άλλα 3 χρόνια, 42 ετών θα είναι το πλοίο όταν θα τελειώσει η σύμβαση. 
> Από πότε έχει να εκτελέσει τα δρομολόγια του το ίδιο το Θεόφιλος????
> Αν δεν φύγουν τα ΚΑΠΗ μην περιμένετε να δείτε νέα πλοία!!! 
> Συγγνώμη για τους υψηλούς τόνους άλλα δεν μπορεί να δουλεύουμε εμείς και να πληρώνουμε φόρους για να τα τρώνε ορισμένοι καθιστοί.


και ποιος φταίει γι αυτό ??? :Confused:

----------


## thanos75

> Ένα παλιό τραγούδι έλεγε "Συνιστώ ψυχραιμία....."
> 
> Δυστυχώς, η πραγματικότητα είναι δυσοίωνη.... Ο Αγούδημος έχει διαλύσει εδώ και 5 χρόνια και οι επιβάτες καταντήσανε από κει που τον σκυλοβρίζανε τώρα να τον νοσταλγούνε , οι ΝΕΛ και οι άλλες εταιρίες φυτοζωούν, τα πλοία που ξέραμε ήδη πλησιάζουν τα 40 (μου αρέσει που κάποτε λέγαμε για 35ετία....) τα ταχύπλοα μας βγήκαν ασύμφορα... Και όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, για νέα πλοία ούτε σκέψη.... Άραγε ποιο το μέλλον; Το εισιτήριο "μαγικό χαρτάκι" και όλες οι γραμμές μονοπώλιο με 50ε; Απλώς απορία, ονόματα δεν αναφέρω και ελπίζω το σχόλιό μου να μην ανάψει φωτιές..... Μήπως τελικά "αυτοί είμαστε"???


Ακριβώς αυτοί είμαστε...όταν δεν υπάρχει από κανέναν βούληση να αλλάξει επιτέλους ο ακτοπλοικός χάρτης της χώρας και να υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφάνεια σε όλες τις σχετικές διαδικασίες (π.χ. ΣΑΣ, άγονες), από εκεί και πέρα μας αξίζει ότι βιώνουμε γιατί στο κάτω κάτω εμείς τους ψηφίζουμε και τους επιλέγουμε διαχρονικά όλους αυτούς τους κυρίους και κυρίες να μας εκπροσωπούν.  Και βέβαια αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο στην ακτοπλοια αλλά σε όλο τον πολιτικό και οικονομικό μας βίο.  Από εκεί και πέρα μου αρέσει που κομπαζουμε για την αύξηση του τουρισμού.  Το θέμα είναι αν ένας ξένος τουρίστας ταξιδεύει με πλοία σαν τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ ή το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ τι εντυπώσεις θα αποκομίσει από τη χώρα και εάν θελήσει να την ξαναεπισκεφθεί.  Εάν μάλιστα έχει και μέτρο σύγκρισης από τους ακτοπλοικούς στόλους άλλων χωρών -και ειδικά βόρειοευρωπαικών αλλά και κάποιων νοτιοευρωπαικών τότε τι να λέμε.  Συγχωρέστε τους υψηλούς τόνους και από εμένα, αλλά πρέπει να λέγονται κάποιες αλήθειες.  
Για την ιστορία πίστεύω πάντως πως η ΝΕΛ θα θελήσει να "τραβήξει" τη γραμμή όσο γίνεται περισσότερο με το European Express και να καθυστερήσει κάπως την ελευση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ- όχι βέβαια πως αυτό αλλάζει την ουσία...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ όταν στις 16-11-2012 ήταν δεμένος στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 149 16-11-2012.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φήμες αναφέρουν ότι σιγά σιγά πρόκειται να ξεμουδιάσει απ' την πολύμηνη ακινησία του στην ακτή Βασιλειάδη με σκοπό να αποκτήσει ενεργό ρόλο απ' τις 23 Ιουνίου και μετά στην άγονη του Β.Α Αιγαίου.

----------


## opelmanos

Μακάρι γιατι πολύ έκατσε τόσο καιρό..αλλά θα είναι έτοιμο μέχρι της 23 του μήνα???

----------


## iclink

> Μακάρι γιατι πολύ έκατσε τόσο καιρό..αλλά θα είναι έτοιμο μέχρι της 23 του μήνα???


Για τη ΝΕΛ ειναι ολα ετοιμα ανα πασα στιγμη  :Devilish:

----------


## thanos75

> Φήμες αναφέρουν ότι σιγά σιγά πρόκειται να ξεμουδιάσει απ' την πολύμηνη ακινησία του στην ακτή Βασιλειάδη με σκοπό να αποκτήσει ενεργό ρόλο απ' τις 23 Ιουνίου και μετά στην άγονη του Β.Α Αιγαίου.


Δεν είναι απλά φήμες...και στο site της ΝΕΛ έχει ανακοινωθεί πως μετά τις 29 τις άγονες του Βορείου Αιγαίου τις αναλάμβανει ο τΕΟ.  Βέβαια με τη ΝΕΛ τίποτα δεν μπορεί να είναι απολύτως σίγουρο.

----------


## Takerman

Στο AIS δείχνει ότι πήγε Δραπετσώνα.

----------


## leo85

O TEO στης 7-06-2013 στον Ν.Μ.Δ την ώρα που έδενε.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 7-06-2013.gif

----------


## BEN BRUCE

POLLUX για το 1994 σιγουρα ηταν ενα πολυ επιβλητικο βαπορι


t.jpg

Σε αεροφωτογραφια του Γ.Κουρουπη

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο μπάρμπας στις 26 & 27 του μήμα θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος για τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## KABODETHS

αλλά σύμφωνα με το openseas, στις 23/6 έχει δρομολόγιο από Σάμο για Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## iclink

Και δεν προκειται να κανει τιποτα τελικα!

----------


## sylver23

Εννοείς ούτε δεξαμενισμό;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όχι ρε παιδιά, θα κάνει δεξαμενισμό, απλώς η ΝΕΛ έχει προκαλέσει σύγχυση όσον αφορά την πρεμιέρα των φετινών δρομολογίων, καθώς στο site της λέει 23 του μήνα και άλλοι λένε ότι ξεκινάει 29.

----------


## iclink

> Εννοείς ούτε δεξαμενισμό;


Ξερεις να γινεται κατι στις μερες μας τζαμπα;;; Κ επειδη ο τζαμπας εχει πεθανει, οι πιθανοτητες εχουν γινει απειροελαχιστες!





> Όχι ρε παιδιά, θα κάνει δεξαμενισμό, απλώς η ΝΕΛ έχει προκαλέσει σύγχυση όσον αφορά την πρεμιέρα των φετινών δρομολογίων, καθώς στο site της λέει 23 του μήνα και άλλοι λένε ότι ξεκινάει 29.


Ακομη και δεξαμενισμο να κανει, με επισχεση εργασιας θα το κανει και θα ξεκινησει δρομολογια;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η επίσχεση εργασία στο πλοίο έχει λήξει απ' την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα. Γι' αυτό και ετοιμάζεται (δεξαμενισμός), αλλιώς δεν θα γινόταν τίποτα!

----------


## iclink

Εληξε; Εβρεξε €;

----------


## lavriotis

Ο Μπάρμπα Θεόφιλος στις 6-8-2012 στο λιμάνι  Καρλοβάσου!!! 
IMG133.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Θεόφιλος θα κάνει το μπανάκι του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος στις 26-27/06/2013.
Εδώ σε μία πρωϊνή του άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι τον Δεκέμβριο του 2011, για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 131 14-12-2011.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Σαν σήμερα ένα χρόνο πριν, το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ έμπαινε για πρώτη φορά μετά την αφαίρεση του περιστερώνα στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnFXqvKSACk

----------


## sylver23

Θα αργήσει και άλλο ο Τεο...

----------


## iclink

> Ο μπάρμπας στις 26 & 27 του μήμα θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή του Περάματος για τον δεξαμενισμό του.





> αλλά σύμφωνα με το openseas, στις 23/6 έχει δρομολόγιο από Σάμο για Θεσσαλονίκη





> Και δεν προκειται να κανει τιποτα τελικα!





> Εννοείς ούτε δεξαμενισμό;


Τι λεγαμε;!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ γιατί άκουσα ότι στη θέση του μπαίνει το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ ??
Έτσι τουλάχιστον έμαθα τη Τετάρτη που πήγα μία βόλτα από το European...

----------


## Giovanaut

O TAΞ, έχει τις δικές του πληγές...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Κατάλαβα... του τις ξύσανε κι άλλο....

----------


## Ilias 92

Γιατί δεν το στέλνουν για κόψιμο να πάρουν και κανένα ψηλό. Έχει πολύ σίδερο πάνω του.

----------


## thanos75

> Γιατί δεν το στέλνουν για κόψιμο να πάρουν και κανένα ψηλό. Έχει πολύ σίδερο πάνω του.


Έλα μου ντε...αυτό που λες φίλε μου Ηλία το σκεφτόμουν πολύ ειδικά μετά τη δρομολόγηση του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο.  Λύση ψιλοβρήκαν για την άγονη, στη φάση δε που είναι οικονομικά η εταιρία και τα ψιλά από τη διάλυση δεν θα τους χάλαγαν

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά δεν πήγε δεξαμενή σήμερα ο Θεόφιλος και παραμένει στο ΝΜΔ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Ποιός να την πληρώσει κι αυτή ρε Παντελή??δυστυχώς τα τσακάλια έφεραν την εταιρεία σε αυτό το χάλι ένα βήμα πρίν το γκρεμό, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!!!!Το παίζανε ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ και νομίζαν οτι ήταν κάποιοι!!!Υφάκι-ιστοριούλα και δήθεν όλοι,άσε που μερικοί εξ αυτών βλέπανε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και λέγανε οτι έρχεται το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ!!!Μη πιάσω και μιλάω γιατί θα πώ πολλά και δε πρέπει.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Το παίζανε ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ και νομίζαν οτι ήταν κάποιοι!!!Υφάκι-ιστοριούλα και δήθεν όλοι,άσε που μερικοί εξ αυτών βλέπανε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και λέγανε οτι έρχεται το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ!!!Μη πιάσω και μιλάω γιατί θα πώ πολλά και δε πρέπει.



Υποθέτω ότι οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας θα ξέρουν καλυτέρα απο εμάς.  Ας μετονομάσουμε το θέμα του πλοίου σε Ταξιάρχης λοιπόν!! :Distrust:  Αυτοί οι κύριοι τι είναι, προϋπήρχαν και αν όχι από πού ξεφύτρωσαν (τι έκαναν πριν);

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ποιός να την πληρώσει κι αυτή ρε Παντελή??δυστυχώς τα τσακάλια έφεραν την εταιρεία σε αυτό το χάλι ένα βήμα πρίν το γκρεμό, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!!!!Το παίζανε ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ και νομίζαν οτι ήταν κάποιοι!!!Υφάκι-ιστοριούλα και δήθεν όλοι,άσε που μερικοί εξ αυτών βλέπανε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ και λέγανε οτι έρχεται το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ!!!Μη πιάσω και μιλάω γιατί θα πώ πολλά και δε πρέπει.


Μη μιλήσεις και ετοίμασε μία παγωμένη φραπεδιά... Έχουμε πολλά να πούμε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## iclink

> Και δεν προκειται να κανει τιποτα τελικα!





> Εννοείς ούτε δεξαμενισμό;





> Τελικά δεν πήγε δεξαμενή σήμερα ο Θεόφιλος και παραμένει στο ΝΜΔ.


Και ξανα προς τη δοξα τραβα...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Για τις 9 με 10 Ιουλίου μετατέθηκε ο δεξαμενισμός του μπαρμπα-Τεό! Για να δούμε!

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάντως Βορειο-Ανατολικό Αιγαίο να μη το περιμένετε :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## george Xios

> Για τις 9 με 10 Ιουλίου μετατέθηκε ο δεξαμενισμός του μπαρμπα-Τεό! Για να δούμε!


Παρεμπόδιση εισόδου αναφέρει σαν αιτία ο ΟΛΠ για την αλλαγή..Οι απλήρωτοι εργαζόμενοι δεν το άφησαν;

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το μόνο σίγουρο...

----------


## george Xios

> Πάντως Βορειο-Ανατολικό Αιγαίο να μη το περιμένετε


Και όμως κύκλοι της ΝΕΛ αναφέρουν ότι το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα εκτελέσουν την άγονο γραμμή.. αυτό ήταν το πρωινό σενάριο, τώρα μπορεί να αλλάξει..

----------


## karavofanatikos

16 με 17 Ιουλίου η νέα ημερομηνία δεξαμενισμού του πλοίου! Άραγε θα τηρηθεί αυτή τη φορά ο προγραμματισμός ή θα μετατεθεί όπως τις προηγούμενες φορές με την εταιρεία να αδυνατεί να μπαλώσει τα τόσα προβλήματα που την ταλανίζουν;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ακυρώθηκε επ' αόριστον ο δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου! Κρίμα.... :Apologetic:

----------


## george Xios

Με προορισμό το Πέραμα για να δεξαμενιστεί... μάλιστα από 5/8 στα συστήματα κρατήσεων για την άγονο δίνει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ..για να δούμε....

----------


## P@vlos

Εχει ηδη ξεκινησει και εντος ολιγων λεπτων θα ανεβει στην δεξαμενη του Περαματος! Αντε να δουμε....

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως έχω την αίσθηση πως στον κόσμο πάνω άρεσε το Ionian Sky και δε νομίζω να πολυενθουσιαστεί με τον επανερχομό του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ. Ίσως όμως στην Ικαρία και τη Σάμο να τον δουν με καλύτερο μάτι δεδομένου ότι το Sky είχε πρόβλημα στα λιμάνια των νησιών αυτών. Btw, μετά την έλευση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥ έχουν ανοίξει τα πλάνα για το ποιο ακριβώς θα είναι το δρομολόγιο του Sky?

----------


## george Xios

Πάντως το ionian sky πήρε παράταση μέχρι 7/9/2013, επομένως ο Θεόφιλος η απλά δεξαμενίζεται ή ετοιμάζεται για αλλού...
http://et.diavgeia.gov.gr/f/34/ada/%...-%CE%99%CE%9E2

----------


## PANOS 164

1503158.jpg1690101.jpg1690100.jpg

----------


## Agrino

Το "μπαούλο" όντως δεν το προσθέσαμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Για την ακρίβεια, στα γεράματα του πλοίου το αφαιρέσαμε, ενώ ήταν για πολλά χρόνια σε αχρηστία οι χώροι του. Η υπερκατασκευή αυτή προστέθηκε στην Αυστραλία πριν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια μεταξύ αυτής και της Τασμανίας (πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα), και στέγαζε τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος, και αυτό γιατί το πλοίο είχε καμπίνες πληρώματος κάτω από την ίσαλο, και απαγορευόταν από την αυστραλιανή νομοθεσία να χρησιμοποιούνται καμπίνες κάτω από την ίσαλο (ή το main deck τώρα που το σκέφτομαι..)

----------


## Enalia

Σήμερα πάει δοκιμαστικό. Για να δούμε αν θα τελειώσει εντός των ημερών   :Wink:

----------


## george Xios

Ετοιμάζεται, σιγά σιγά για να αντικαταστήσει το Ionian Sky.. Πιθανά ημερομηνία αντικατάστασης Κυριακή 29/9.. Φυσικά η ΝΕΛ το ετοιμάζει νωρίτερα, καθώς το Sky ''πονάει'' στην αριστερή του μηχανή και αν πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να βγάλει καμία βλάβη ακόμα...!!!

----------


## SteliosK

> 1503158.jpg1690101.jpg1690100.jpg





> Το "μπαούλο" όντως δεν το προσθέσαμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Για την ακρίβεια, στα γεράματα του πλοίου το αφαιρέσαμε, ενώ ήταν για πολλά χρόνια σε αχρηστία οι χώροι του. Η υπερκατασκευή αυτή προστέθηκε στην Αυστραλία πριν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια μεταξύ αυτής και της Τασμανίας (πριν έρθει στην Ελλάδα), και στέγαζε τις καμπίνες του πληρώματος, και αυτό γιατί το πλοίο είχε καμπίνες πληρώματος κάτω από την ίσαλο, και απαγορευόταν από την αυστραλιανή νομοθεσία να χρησιμοποιούνται καμπίνες κάτω από την ίσαλο (ή το main deck τώρα που το σκέφτομαι..)


Ευχαριστούμε Αgrino για την πληροφορία.
O Φίλος Rocinante πριν γίνει το μπαμ (στο forum) είχε μοιραστεί μαζί μας την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει την προσθήκη του μπαούλου.
nils1.jpg
Πηγή shipspotting.com

----------


## Agrino

Μα και εγώ Στέλιο τις πληροφορίες αυτές εδώ μέσα τις έμαθα..  :Wink:

----------


## Takerman

Δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι κάμποσο καιρό για το πλοίο. Ξέρει κάποιος τι γίνεται?

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι κάμποσο καιρό για το πλοίο. Ξέρει κάποιος τι γίνεται?


Ενας Θεός μόνο ξέρει....

----------


## opelmanos

Aνοιχτό το AIS του πλοίου

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Aνοιχτό το AIS του πλοίου



Μάνο, το Ais του πλοίου είναι ανοιχτό εδώ και αρκετές εβδομάδες.

----------


## Takerman

Παλιά μεγαλεία....
theofilos.jpg

----------


## george Xios

ο εκπρόσωπος της ΝΕΛ, Ηλίας Σταυριανός, στο Σ.Α.Σ το «Θεόφιλος» θα επιστρέψει στα τακτικά του δρομολόγια το Νοέμβριο

----------


## opelmanos

> ο εκπρόσωπος της ΝΕΛ, Ηλίας Σταυριανός, στο Σ.Α.Σ το «Θεόφιλος» θα επιστρέψει στα τακτικά του δρομολόγια το Νοέμβριο


Θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία πάντως για Χίο -Μυτιλήνη μια που θα έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα

----------


## kalypso

> ο εκπρόσωπος της ΝΕΛ, Ηλίας Σταυριανός, στο Σ.Α.Σ το «Θεόφιλος» θα επιστρέψει στα τακτικά του δρομολόγια το Νοέμβριο


αντε να δουμε μπας και το προλαβουμε και αυτο για καμια τελευταια φορα πριν γινει ξυραφακια

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως εάν είναι κάπου να μπει, πιο πιθανό το κόβω να μπαίνω στην άγονη του Βορείου Αιγαίου από Θεσ/νικη-Καβάλα. Αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν έχω και πολύ εμπιστοσύνη, δεδομένου πως πολλά έχουν ειπωθεί και λίγα έχουν γίνει κατά καιρούς από την εταιρία. :Distrust:  Ο χρόνος θα δείξει πάντως και μακάρι το πλοίο να παραμένει σε αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση και να μπει για να βοηθήσει τους κατοίκους των νησιών του Αν.Αιγαίου, γιατί βλέπω συγκοινωνιακά να έχουν δύσκολο χειμώνα

Το αστείο πάντως είναι πως την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα λέγαμε για πλάκα συζητώντας για το ΣΑΣ "μήπως μπει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ" και τελικά αποδεικνύεται πως είναι μια υπαρκτή πιθανότητα!!!!

----------


## george Xios

Για άγονο προορίζεται.. καθώς το european πάει ΙκαροΣαμία..

----------


## despo

> Για άγονο προορίζεται.. καθώς το european πάει ΙκαροΣαμία..


Ετσι οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα θα γίνει, αφου το Μυτιλήνη θα κάνει την ετήσια επιθεώρηση. Μένει να δούμε πότε επιτέλους θα ξαναρχίσει η γραμμή Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη, στην οποία συμπληρώνονται 9 μήνες απραξίας...

----------


## gpap2006

Με ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ΠΕΛΑΓΙΤΗ να σκουπίζουν ο,τι κίνηση υπάρχει χειμώνα καιρό αποκλείω επιστροφή της ΝΕΛ στη γραμμή...Άλλωστε έχει άλλες σοβαρότερες σκοτούρες από το να προσπαθήσει να χτυπήσει τον ανταγωνισμό τέτοια εποχή.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εφόσον επαναδρομολογηθεί ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, οι bookmakers τι ποσοστά δίνουν και σ'αυτή τη περίπτωση ??
Στις πόσες μέρες θα έχει βλάβη, ή 
στα πόσα δρομολόγια, και 
γιαπόσο καιρό θα ξαναμείνει η άγονη χωρίς βαπόρι ?? 
 :Sour:

----------


## opelmanos

> Εφόσον επαναδρομολογηθεί ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, οι bookmakers τι ποσοστά δίνουν και σ'αυτή τη περίπτωση ??
> Στις πόσες μέρες θα έχει βλάβη, ή 
> στα πόσα δρομολόγια, και 
> γιαπόσο καιρό θα ξαναμείνει η άγονη χωρίς βαπόρι ??


Αντε βρε κοκοείθη μόνο να κακολογείς τ ξέρεις  :Worked Till 5am: Δε θα πάθει τίποτα και θα ετο βλέπεις στη Θεσσαλονίκη για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα

053.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ούσττττ.....  :Very Happy: 

DSC02577 .jpg DSC02781 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG DSC02902 (1) (Αντιγραφή)-anevike.JPG DSC09908  - anevike.jpg DSC09914 -anevike.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Υπάρχει μια ανεπιβεβαίωτη πληροφορία ότι το πλοίο θα πάρει τη θέση του Αραπίαν απο τις 29 του μηνός ..γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω?

----------


## sparti

Το πλοιο που βρισκεται τωρα ?

----------


## despo

> Υπάρχει μια ανεπιβεβαίωτη πληροφορία ότι το πλοίο θα πάρει τη θέση του Αραπίαν απο τις 29 του μηνός ..γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω?


Αν και δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα τίποτα επίσημα, λογικά δεν υπάρχει άλλο διαθέσιμο πλοίο για να κάνει τη γραμμή του Βόρειου Αιγαίου, αφου δεν νομίζω να έχουν γίνει δουλειές στο Ιόνιαν Σκάι.

----------


## gpap2006

Εξαρτάται τί συμφερει τη ΝΕΛ οικονομικα. Να σουλουπώσει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ ή να ναυλώσει το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ?

----------


## despo

Και ομως η επαναδρομολόγηση του Θεόφιλου είναι γεγονός ! Ηδη βλέπω οτι στο σύστημα κρατήσεων περνιούνται τα δρομολόγια απο τις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Και ομως η επαναδρομολόγηση του Θεόφιλου είναι γεγονός ! Ηδη βλέπω οτι στο σύστημα κρατήσεων περνιούνται τα δρομολόγια απο τις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου.


Έτσι ακριβώς! Συγκεκριμένα το Θεόφιλος θα ξεκινήσει την Παρασκευή που μας έρχεται (29/11) κάνοντας το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Ικαρία-Φούρνοι-Σάμος και μετά θα αναλάβει τα δρομολόγια από Σάμο για άγονη Β.Α Αιγαίου. 
Επίσης, το European Express ολοκληρώνοντας τα δρομολόγιά του στην άγονη του Β.Α Αιγαίου θα εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο επιστροφής την Κυριακή 1/12 από Σάμο-Φούρνοι-Ικαρία-Σύρος προς Πειραιά ξεκινώντας με αυτό τον τρόπο τα δρομολόγιο στην ΙκαροΣαμία.

DSCN5917.jpg
Θεοφιλάρα ολέ! Που λέει και μια ψυχή!
Για τον opelmanos!

----------


## leo85

Στο Ν.Μ.Δ στης 21-11-2013 να κάνουν ματσακώνη στα πέδιλα του καταπέλτη.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 21-11-2013.gif

----------


## cpt. mimis

Καλώς να ορίσει.

----------


## Ilias 92

Σαν σήμερα το 1642 ο Ολλανδός εξερευνητής και θαλασσοπόρος  Άμπελ Τάσμαν ανακάλυψε ένα νησί νότια της Αυστραλίας. Το ονόμασε αρχικά  Anthoonij van Diemenslandt, από τον χορηγό του, Κυβερνήτη των Ολλανδικών Ανατολικών Ινδιών. Ενώ στην συνέχεια προς τιμήν του ονομάστηκε Τασμανία. Το βαπόρι αυτό, όπως και άλλα επιβατικά αν θυμάμαι καλά, έφερε  το όνομα του Ολλανδού εξερευνητή κατά την διάρκεια της καριέρας του στην μακρινή Ωκεανία.

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Και όμως κινείται! Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά αυτή την ώρα.

----------


## nikos_kos

γιατι το πηγαινουν τοσο αργα?? 14 μιλια το μεγιστο που ειδα....

----------


## opelmanos

> γιατι το πηγαινουν τοσο αργα?? 14 μιλια το μεγιστο που ειδα....


Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να ποιάσει και παραπάνω  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## trelaras

Και ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει ¶γιο κυρηκο...ααααααα κρουαζιέρα θα σε πάω!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Και ακόμα δεν έχει φτάσει ¶γιο κυρηκο...ααααααα κρουαζιέρα θα σε πάω!!!!!!


Για αυτό λοιπόν όταν ταξιδεύετε με τον ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ να πέρνετε πάντα καμπίνα γιατι ένα ταξίδι 3 ωρών μπορεέι να γίνει 5 και ένα ταξίδι 13 ωρών μπορεί να γίνει 20!!Ξεκούραση ΦΟΥΛ χαλάρωση, απόλαυση και ΥΠΝΟΣ της αρκούδας  :Sour:

----------


## gpap2006

Απίστευτες καταγγελίες από όσους το ταξίδεψαν απόψε...Είναι ντροπή για την εταιρία..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Βασιλοβάπορο στα νειάτα του ο μπαρμπα-Τεό αλλά τώρα... :Distrust:

----------


## george Xios

Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα έχουμε άμεση επιστράτευση άλλου πλοίου...

----------


## kapetan nikolaos

και όμως τα κατάφερε και έφτασε Βαθύ,όλεεεεεεε

----------


## opelmanos

> Απίστευτες καταγγελίες από όσους το ταξίδεψαν απόψε...Είναι ντροπή για την εταιρία..


Για αυτό λοίπον όπως προανέφερα και πιο πάνω όταν ταξιδέυεις με τον Γερμανό και δεν έχεις καμπίνα είναι σαν να πηγαίνεις στο πόλεμο χωρίς όπλο.Και το κυριότερο στο σακίδιο σου πάντα ένα νεσεσέρ με ξυραφακια, αφρό ξυρίσματος ,άφτερ save, αφρολουτρο, σαμπουάν και μία κολώνια!!!
Πάντως για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο αν ήταν σε άλλη χώρα το πλοίο απο τις τόσες παραβάσεις (αν προλάβαινε ποτέ να τις μαζεψει γιατι θα το είχαν αλλάξει τα πετρέλαια στα πρόστιμα)θα το είχαν δεμένο όχι με κάβους αλλά με ΚΑΔΕΝΕΣ απο την πλώρη μέχρι την πρύμη!!!!!Διστυχώς μόνο στο Ελλαδιστάν συμβαίνουν αυτά που το *ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ* κάνει εξ ολοκλήρου τα στραβά μάτια είναι εντελώς ανύπαρκτο και σφυρίζει αδιάφορα..Πρώτα εκείνο φταίει και μετά η Εταιρεία!!!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Μια χαρά σήμερα.

----------


## opelmanos

Εδώ κατά την χτεσινή  άφιξη του Γερμανού  στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης 
Ήτανε και ο Φραγκιαδάκης στο καταπέλτη :Single Eye:

----------


## despo

Ήτανε και ο Φραγκιαδάκης στο καταπέλτη :Single Eye: [/QUOTE]
Είναι ο ... ειδικός στον Θεόφιλο !

----------


## Νικόλας

και όχι μόνο εκείνος...!!! 
έμπαινε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΑΡΑ...από τα λίγα ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ που ότι καιρό και να έχει θα προσπαθήσει να πιάσει το λιμάνι του. βέβαια είναι επανδρωμένο και με ανθρώπους που το έχουν  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

η συνέχεια...Αυτό που θα συγχαρώ την Νελ είναι ότι άνοιξε την πρόσβαση του ντέκ της τσιμινιέρας και έτσι πήγα εκεί απόλαυσα τον καφέ μου όπως πάντα άλλωστε

----------


## opelmanos

η συνέχεια...

----------


## Takerman

Σαν να θέλει τα μαζεματάκια του.....

----------


## opelmanos

> Σαν να θέλει τα μαζεματάκια του.....


Σε τέτοιες εποχές μην περιμένεις πολλά διστυχώς  :Apologetic:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ χτες το βράδυ στη Θεσσαλονίκη λόγω απαγορευτικού στην περιοχή της Λήμνου, θα φύγει σήμερα το μεσημέρι...
DSC01642 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike Naut..jpg DSC01645 (2) (Αντιγραφή).jpg DSC01655 (1) (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## alonso

> ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ χτες το βράδυ στη Θεσσαλονίκη λόγω απαγορευτικού στην περιοχή της Λήμνου, θα φύγει σήμερα το μεσημέρι...
> DSC01642 (1) (Αντιγραφή) - anevike Naut..jpg DSC01645 (2) (Αντιγραφή).jpg DSC01655 (1) (Αντιγραφή).jpg


πως και δεν σε κυνυγησε κανενας αυτη την φορα.....????

----------


## opelmanos

17 ,2 o ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ στο ανέβασμα του από Χίο προς Μυτιλήνη σήμερα..Γιατί δεν το σχολιάζει κανείς αυτό??

----------


## proussos

> 17 ,2 o ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ στο ανέβασμα του από Χίο προς Μυτιλήνη σήμερα..Γιατί δεν το σχολιάζει κανείς αυτό??


*Περιμένουμε να πιάσει τα 18...*

----------


## P@vlos

> 17 ,2 o ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ στο ανέβασμα του από Χίο προς Μυτιλήνη σήμερα..Γιατί δεν το σχολιάζει κανείς αυτό??


Γιατι το φυσιολογικό και το θεμιτό δεν είναι αξιοπερίεργο. Και η Λατώ και η Μυτιλήνη πάνε 19, να κρεμάσουμε σημαιάκια?

----------


## opelmanos

> Γιατι το φυσιολογικό και το θεμιτό δεν είναι αξιοπερίεργο. Και η Λατώ και η Μυτιλήνη πάνε 19, να κρεμάσουμε σημαιάκια?


Ναι αλλά εκτός από τα αρνητικά σε ένα πλοίο να γράφουμε και τα θετικά

----------


## Νικόλας

φυσιολογικό είναι και συμφωνώ.όπως κσι φυσιολογικό είναι να βγάλει και ζημιά αλλά εκεί περιμένουν όλοι στην γωνία...λίγη αντικειμενικότητα απ΄όλους δεν βλάπτει καμιά φορά 
απλά ας αφήσουμε εταιρία και βαπόρι να κάνουν την δουλειά τους 
περιμένω κατεγισμό μηνυμάτων από αυτή την ''υποστίριξη''  :Eagerness:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δεν είναι φρόνιμο να επεκταθούμε σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις για την ταχύτητα του πλοίου, αν αύριο πάει με 14 θα βγούμε να κράξουμε.
Τέτοιες συζητήσεις δεν ανεβάζουν την ποιότητα του φόρουμ μας, για αυτό σας παρακαλώ να μην το συνεχίσομε

----------


## opelmanos

Ok Νίκο έχεις δίκιο 
Παραθέτω λοιπόν 2 φωτό του Γερμανού η μιά κατά την άφιξη του χτές υπό βροχή και κρύο  ,και η άλλη σήμερα αφ υψηλού με ηληοφάνεια :Sour: Νικόλα δικές σου

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> πως και δεν σε κυνυγησε κανενας αυτη την φορα.....????


Ήρθε ένα αμάξι με το φάρο αναμένο, αλλά δεν μου είπανε τίποτα... Δε χρησιμοποίησα και φλας...  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ήρθε ένα αμάξι με το φάρο αναμένο,


Θα στείλω σήμα στο Λιμεναρχείο της Θεσσαλονίκης να σε έχουν το νού τους...έχω μεγάλο βίσμα εκεί !!

----------


## george Xios

Δεμένο -ακόμα- στην Θεσσαλονίκη ο μπάρμπας. Καύσιμα;;

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεμένο -ακόμα- στην Θεσσαλονίκη ο μπάρμπας. Καύσιμα;;


Κάποιος καλοθελητής έκανε φάρσα για βόμβα.

----------


## kapetan nikolaos

μόλις αναχώρησε από Βαθύ Σάμου με πολύ αέρα

----------


## giorgos_249

*Θεοφιλος σημερα στη θεσσαλονικη, από την οποία έφυγε με 3 ωρες καθυστερηση, λογω πετρέλευσης, καθυστέρηση αδικαιολόγητη βεβαίως βεβαίως γιατι ειχε στη διαθεση του 7 ωρες παραμονη στο λιμανι να φουλαρει καύσιμα..... 

Επιτρέπεται γενικα ενα πλοιο να φουλάρει με τους επιβάτες επάνω ;; Γιατι το να βλεπεις τα βυτιοφορα στο γκαραζ, και τους νταλικιέρηδες διπλα να κανουν τσιγαρακι διπλα στις σωληνες, δεν ειναι και η πιο ωραια εικονα.....* 

DSC_0143.jpg

----------


## leo85

Τα καύσιμα ερχόντουσαν από Αθήνα χα χα χα  :Sour:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Τα καύσιμα ερχόντουσαν από Αθήνα χα χα χα


*Και κανανε και μια πεντάωρη στάση στο Λεβέντη ;;  

(τροπος του λεγειν - το συγκεκριμενο εστιατοριο που εκανε ολος ο κοσμος σταση οταν υπηρχε ακομη το "πεταλο" του μαλιακού, εχει κλεισει εδω και χρονια..... ) 
*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Θεοφιλος σημερα στη θεσσαλονικη, από την οποία έφυγε με 3 ωρες καθυστερηση, λογω πετρέλευσης, καθυστέρηση αδικαιολόγητη βεβαίως βεβαίως γιατι ειχε στη διαθεση του 7 ωρες παραμονη στο λιμανι να φουλαρει καύσιμα..... 
> 
> Επιτρέπεται γενικα ενα πλοιο να φουλάρει με τους επιβάτες επάνω ;; Γιατι το να βλεπεις τα βυτιοφορα στο γκαραζ, και τους νταλικιέρηδες διπλα να κανουν τσιγαρακι διπλα στις σωληνες, δεν ειναι και η πιο ωραια εικονα.....* 
> 
> DSC_0143.jpg


Της μόδας έχουν γίνει η καθυστερήσεις λόγο πετρέλευσης στα πλοία πάντα την ώρα που είναι για να αναχωρήσουν Γίνεται για σκοπιμότητα αυτό?? Τι συμβαίνει επιτέλους?Που είναι το Λιμεναρχείο ???Τι κάνει για όλα αυτά ?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μα να πεις οτι καθυστερει πχ ενα ταχυπλοο που κανει διπλα καθημερινα δρομολογια στη μεσημεριανη πετρέλευση να το δικαιολογήσω, γιατι ουτε μια ωρα δεν εχουν στη διαθεση τους πολλες φορες ορισμενα πλοια.....

Αλλα τωρα να καθυστερει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ με 7 ωρες παραμονη στο λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης, τι να πω.... Ειναι το ίδιο με το να καθυστερουσε πχ 3 ωρες το μπλου σταρ Δηλος, που φτανει 11+ στον Πειραια και φευγει 7, σκεφτειτε να έφευγε μια μερα στις 10 λογω πετρέλευσης ποσο αδικαιολόγητη θα ηταν αυτη η καθυστέρηση...... 

Οφειλει ο προμηθευτης καυσιμων της ΝΕΛ, οπως και ο καθε επαγγελματιας, να κανει τη δουλειά του στην ωρα του, τι να πω..... 

Προφανως και το πληρωμα δε φταιει σε τιποτα, αυτοι ομως θα ακουσανε ολο το μπινελίκι......
*

----------


## kythnos

> Της μόδας έχουν γίνει η καθυστερήσεις λόγο πετρέλευσης στα πλοία πάντα την ώρα που είναι για να αναχωρήσουν Γίνεται για σκοπιμότητα αυτό?? Τι συμβαίνει επιτέλους?Που είναι το Λιμεναρχείο ???Τι κάνει για όλα αυτά ?


Το πήραν απο τις Δυτικές το κόλπο αυτό που γίνεται με φοβερή επιτυχία, 45' καθυστέρηση είχε το πλοίο την Δευτέρα που πέρασε...Αχ ποιός έχασε τα λεφτά να τα βρούν οι εταιρείες για καύσιμα,ο τσάμπας πέθανε παρότι διαφήμιση υποστηρίζει ότι ακόμη ζει!χι

----------


## alonso

καλησπερα παιδια...υπαρχουν καποια διαδικαστικα που εμεισ μαλλον τα αγνοουμε...για να παραλαβει πετρελαια (τα οποια ξεκινουν με  βυτια απο την αθηνα) θα πρεπει να αναχωρησουν το πρωι λογω τελωνειακων!δεν γινεται να γεμισει το βυτιο απο την προηγουμενη και να φυγει για σαλονικα οποτε γουσταρει...ασ καταλαβουμε οτι ειναι πλοιο με τεραστιεσ ποσοτητες καυσιμου και οχι καμια ανεμοτρατα που περνει και απο το πρατηριο της γειτονιασ....

----------


## giorgos_249

> καλησπερα παιδια...υπαρχουν καποια διαδικαστικα που εμεισ μαλλον τα αγνοουμε...για να παραλαβει πετρελαια (τα οποια ξεκινουν με  βυτια απο την αθηνα) θα πρεπει να αναχωρησουν το πρωι λογω τελωνειακων!δεν γινεται να γεμισει το βυτιο απο την προηγουμενη και να φυγει για σαλονικα οποτε γουσταρει...ασ καταλαβουμε οτι ειναι πλοιο με τεραστιεσ ποσοτητες καυσιμου και οχι καμια ανεμοτρατα που περνει και απο το πρατηριο της γειτονιασ....


*Και ας πουμε οτι ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες, δεν ξερω, ενδεχομενως και να ειναι. Γιατι τοτε δεν αλλαζουν την ωρα αναχωρησης αφου δεν ειναι δυνατον τα καυσιμα να ειναι στην ωρα τους ποτε, οπως λες ;;*

----------


## opelmanos

> καλησπερα παιδια...υπαρχουν καποια διαδικαστικα που εμεισ μαλλον τα αγνοουμε...για να παραλαβει πετρελαια (τα οποια ξεκινουν με  βυτια απο την αθηνα) θα πρεπει να αναχωρησουν το πρωι λογω τελωνειακων!δεν γινεται να γεμισει το βυτιο απο την προηγουμενη και να φυγει για σαλονικα οποτε γουσταρει...ασ καταλαβουμε οτι ειναι πλοιο με τεραστιεσ ποσοτητες καυσιμου και οχι καμια ανεμοτρατα που περνει και απο το πρατηριο της γειτονιασ....


Ωραία αυτά αλλά πές μου σε παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ γιατί δεν συνέβενε αυτό παλιά και συμβαίνει τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια????Τυχαίο? Δε νομίζω

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...για να παραλαβει πετρελαια (τα οποια ξεκινουν με βυτια απο την αθηνα)


Στην Θεσ/νίκη υπάρχει διυλιστήριο.

----------


## noulos

> καλησπερα παιδια...υπαρχουν καποια διαδικαστικα που εμεισ μαλλον τα αγνοουμε...για να παραλαβει πετρελαια (τα οποια ξεκινουν με  βυτια απο την αθηνα) θα πρεπει να αναχωρησουν το πρωι λογω τελωνειακων!δεν γινεται να γεμισει το βυτιο απο την προηγουμενη και να φυγει για σαλονικα οποτε γουσταρει...ασ καταλαβουμε οτι ειναι πλοιο με τεραστιεσ ποσοτητες καυσιμου και οχι καμια ανεμοτρατα που περνει και απο το πρατηριο της γειτονιασ....


Φυσικά και ΔΕΝ είναι έτσι τα πράγματα! Τα βυτία ΔΕΝ ξεκινάνε από την Αθήνα αφού όπως έγραψε και ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ υπάρχει διυλιστήριο και στην Θεσ/νίκη. Επίσης μην ξεχνάμε ότι η καθυστέρηση για τους ίδιους λόγους είναι πολύ συχνή και στις αναχωρήσεις της ΝΕΛ από Λαύριο. Δεν μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο.
Και κάτι τελευταίο. Πετρελευση σε πλοία μπορεί να γίνει όλο το 24ωρο.

----------


## george Xios

Με 13 κόμβους εδώ και αρκετή ώρα το πλοίο το όποιο σε λίγο θα βρίσκεται στην Χίο.... Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι πρόβλημα του ais αλλά με το δρομολόγιο που είχε από χθες χωρίς να σταματήσει κάπου μάλλον υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## despo

Αφήστε βρε παιδιά το καράβι να δουλέψει. Μέχρι στιγμής μη το ματιάσουμε είναι στις ώρες του και δεν έχει βγάλει κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## alonso

> Στην Θεσ/νίκη υπάρχει διυλιστήριο.


εχει και ενα βενζιναδικο πιο πανω απο το λιμανι αλλα απορω γιατι δεν παει να γεμισει εκει?ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο....το οτι εχει διυληστηριο δεν σημαινει οτι περνει και πετρελαιο....οι ναυτιλιακες δεν περνουν πετρελαιο απο οπου θελουν αλλα απο οπου τους συμφερει....και επιτελους ας αφησουμε τα καραβια και τους ναυτικους σε αυτες τις δυσκολες εποχες που ολοι μας ζουμε να κανουν την δουλεια τους....καλη χρονια σε ολους...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> εχει και ενα βενζιναδικο πιο πανω απο το λιμανι αλλα απορω γιατι δεν παει να γεμισει εκει?ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο....το οτι εχει διυληστηριο δεν σημαινει οτι περνει και πετρελαιο....οι ναυτιλιακες δεν περνουν πετρελαιο απο οπου θελουν αλλα απο οπου τους συμφερει....και επιτελους ας αφησουμε τα καραβια και τους ναυτικους σε αυτες τις δυσκολες εποχες που ολοι μας ζουμε να κανουν την δουλεια τους....καλη χρονια σε ολους...


Ίδια τιμή έχει κ στην Θεσ/νίκη. Φυσικά κ να κάνουν την δουλειά τους.¶λλωστε αρκετοί από εμάς εδώ περάσαμε από ή είμαστε στα καράβια. Επίσης Καλή Χρονιά :Fat: .

----------


## opelmanos

> Ίδια τιμή έχει κ στην Θεσ/νίκη. Φυσικά κ να κάνουν την δουλειά τους.¶λλωστε αρκετοί από εμάς εδώ περάσαμε από ή είμαστε στα καράβια. Επίσης Καλή Χρονιά.


Mπράβο Βίκτωρα πές τα

----------


## opelmanos

Στην τσιμινιέρα έχει ήδη αποκαλυφθεί το πρώτο της χρώμα από την Γερμανία  :Sour:

----------


## proussos

> Στην τσιμινιέρα έχει ήδη αποκαλυφθεί το πρώτο της χρώμα από την Γερμανία


*Ίσως γι αυτό να μην αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα το πλοίο...
Μήπως επηρεάζεται κι η αξιοπλοΐα του ?*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Ίσως γι αυτό να μην αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα το πλοίο...
> Μήπως επηρεάζεται κι η αξιοπλοΐα του ?*


Aυτό θα μας το απαντήσετε εσείς που είστε ο ειδικός και ξέρετε σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω απο εμάς!

----------


## kalypso

ενας "φίλος" από τα παλια φτανει στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης....
PC317097.jpg
όσο για την δεύτερη φωτο...no comment!
PC317124.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> όσο για την δεύτερη φωτο...no comment!
> PC317124.jpg


 Αυτό μόνο σε βαπόρι της ΝΕΛ θα μπορούσε να γίνει! :Surprised:

----------


## KABODETHS

Τί συμβαίνει πάλι σήμερα,
δεν θα κάνει δρομολόγιο?

----------


## george Xios

δεν υπάρχει καμία ανακοίνωση από την ΝΕΛ μέχρι αυτήν την στιγμή.

----------


## gpap2006

13/1/2014
*Ανεκτέλεστο δρομολόγιο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ*
Η Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρεία Λέσβου σας ενημερώνει ότι, σήμερα Δευτέρα 13/01/14 και ώρα 08:10 το πλοίο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης όπου διαπιστώθηκε η απώλεια της δεξιάς άγκυρας. Το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Θεσσαλονίκης απαγόρευσε τον απόπλου του πλοίου μέχρι προσκομίσεως βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα.
Το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου από Θεσσαλονίκη, Λήμνο, Μυτιλήνη, Χίο, Βαθύ και η επιστροφή του Τρίτη 14/01/14 από Βαθύ, Χίο, Μυτιλήνη, Λήμνο, Καβάλα θα παραμείνει ανεκτέλεστο.
Το πλοίο μετά την ολοκλήρωση των ελέγχων από τον νηογνώμονα θα αναχωρήσει την Τετάρτη 15/01/14 από Θεσσαλονίκη 17:00', ως ακολούθως:
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 15/01/14: Θεσσαλονίκη αν. 17:00'
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 16/01/14: Λήμνος αφ. 02:00' αν 02:30' – Μυτιλήνη αφ. 08:30 αν. 10:00' – Χίος αφ 13:40' αν. 14:10' – Βαθύ αφ. 18:00' αν. 18:20' – Άγιος Κήρυκος αφ. 20:50' αν. 21:20' – Καρλόβασι αφ. 23:00' αν. 23:30'
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 17/01/14: Χίος αφ. 02:40' αν. 03:10' – Μυτιλήνη αφ. 06:50' αν. 08:00' – Λήμνος αφ. 14:00' αν 14:30' – Καβάλα αφ. 19:20'
nel.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Διαπιστώθηκε η απώλεια της άγκυρας; Δλδ δεν ξέρουν πότε την έχασαν;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως λέεει το Λιμενικό *εδώ* ήξεραν πότε την έχασαν (οι επισημανσεις με έντονα γράμματα ειναι της ανακοινωσης):

"Ενημερώθηκε, μεταμεσονύκτιες ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Μύρινας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «*ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ*» Ν. Μυτιλήνης 35 ότι, *κατά τον απόπλου του πλοίου από λιμένα Μύρινας* προς λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης, κατά τη διάρκεια ανέλκυσης των αγκυρών, *απωλέσθη η δεξιά άγκυρα εντός του λιμένα*.

 Το πλοίο συνέχισε το προγραμματισμένο  δρομολόγιο του με 91 επιβάτες για λιμένα Θεσσαλονίκης καθώς ο Πλοίαρχος  του πλοίου δήλωσε ότι η αριστερή άγκυρα λειτουργεί κανονικά και δύναται  να εκτελέσει με ασφάλεια χειρισμούς αγκυροβολίας κατά την πρόσδεση στο  λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, ενώ επρόκειτο τοποθετηθεί και η αμοιβή άγκυρα."

Επιβεβαιώνεται και η παλια κουβέτνα που ειχαμε κανει *εδώ* για το τι γινεται αν ένα βαπόρι χασει την αγκυρά του και αν ειναι ασφαλες.

----------


## george Xios

Κάτι παίζει και με τα δρομολογια του.. Το Σαββατο πρωι δεν δινει εισητηρια απο Χιο για Βαθύ αλλά την Κυριακή δίνει Βαθύ Χιο!! Επίσης  κοβει το δρομολογιο ΧΙΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ καθε Πεμπτη καθώς εξαφανιστηκαν τα δρομολογια του... Επίσης ενω αρχικα ηταν ανοιχτα τα δρομολογια του και τον Φεβρουαριο τωρα εξαφανιστηκαν!

----------


## nikos_kos

φιλοι μου από καμπινες τι λεει το βαπορι? σκέφτομαι να παρω καμπινα από συρο για πειραια. είναι καθαρες?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το κόψανε από την άγονη του ΒΑ Αιγαίου ??

----------


## MYTILENE

¶φου ΔΕΝ το ήθελες Θεσ/νικη είπανε να το κόψουμε!!!!

----------


## anant

Για ποιο λόγο δεν εχει αναχωρήσει ακόμα (18:25)ο Τεο?Αν δε κάνω λάθος δεν είχε αναχώρηση σήμερα απο Πειραιά στις 17:00?Δεν πιστευω να έχουμε νέες εκπλήξεις :Apologetic: ?

----------


## george Xios

1,5 ωρα μετά την προγραμματισμένη ώρα αναχώρησης και το πλοίο είναι ακόμα δεμένο στον Πειραιά... Σύμφωνα με σχόλιο στο fb είχε αρχικά ανακοινωθεί ότι θα φύγει 18:00 λόγω καυσίμων.

----------


## kapetan nikolaos

ακόμα ; ε ρε γλέντια......

----------


## Takerman

Στο ais δείχνει μόλις ξεκίνησε.

----------


## george Xios

Αναχωρεί το πλοίο.

----------


## despo

Με γεμάτο γκαραζ, οπως έμαθα. Πήρε και κάποια φορτηγά για Χίο και Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## anant

Νέα ανακοίνωση από την ΝΕΛ.

http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net/non...-17-23-28.html

Έχω την εντύπωση, χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω τι ίδιο το πλοίο, οτι το πράγμα αρχίζει και ξεφεύγει,
νιώθω θιγμένος που περίμενα το πλοίο σήμερα στις 9:20, και έφτασε στις 14:00,και αντί για κάποια σοβαρή εξήγηση απο μέρους της εταιρείας, να διαβάζω για άσχημο καιρό και καθυστερήσεις στα λιμάνια.
Γιατί δεν αναφέρεται ο λόγος καθυστέρησης (2:30 ωρών) της αναχώρησης από Πειραιά.
 Τελικά δεν μας υπολογίζουν καθόλου και!! μας δουλεύουν κι από πάνω. :Mad:

----------


## george Xios

Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές.. 15:25 και το πλοίο δεμένο ακόμα στον Πειραιά... Κανονική ώρα αναχώρησης 14:00!!

----------


## george Xios

> Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές.. 15:25 και το πλοίο δεμένο ακόμα στον Πειραιά... Κανονική ώρα αναχώρησης 14:00!!


Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι μετά την ολοκλήρωση της πετρέλευσης το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα αναχωρήσει σήμερα Παρασκευή 24/01/14 από Πειραιά 17:00 αντί 14:00.
Ως εκ τούτου το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου διαμορφώνεται ως κάτωθι:
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 24/01: ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (ΑΝ 17:00)
ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 25/01: ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ (ΑΦ 02:10 ΑΝ 02:40) - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 03:50 ΑΝ 04:20) - ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ (ΑΦ 05:10 ΑΝ 05:30) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 06:40 ΑΝ 07:20) - ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΦ 08:20 ΑΝ 10:00) - ΧΙΟΣ (ΑΦ 14:00 ΑΝ 14:30) - ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (ΑΦ 18:10 ΑΝ 19:40)
ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 26/01: ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (ΑΝ 01:40 ΑΝ 02:30) - ΚΑΒΑΛΑ (ΑΦ 07:30)

----------


## gpap2006

Oι θυελλώδεις απόψινοι/αυριανοί νοτιάδες στο Ικάριο είναι ζήτημα αν θα επιτρέψουν να γίνει το δρομολόγιο..

----------


## george Xios

> Oι θυελλώδεις απόψινοι/αυριανοί νοτιάδες στο Ικάριο είναι ζήτημα αν θα επιτρέψουν να γίνει το δρομολόγιο..


Σε λίγο θα βγει νέο δελτίο από την ΕΜΥ.. Που έαν ισχύουν οι προβλέψεις μιλούν για Ανέμους 8 και αύριο και 9 στα πελάγη.. Οπότε μέχρι τις 17:00 μπορεί να μην γίνει και το δρομολόγιο.

----------


## george Xios

Αναχωρεί το πλοίο!!

----------


## kalypso

καλημέρα και καλή Κυριακή σε όλο το n@utilia.gr.
πρωινή αναχώρηση πριν σαρανταπεντε λεπτα περίπου του Θεόφιλου από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης....
P2097657.jpg

----------


## leo85

Προετοιμασία αναχώρησης από τον Πειραιά στις 5-2-2014.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 5-2-2014.gif

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αποπλους απο το μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1997  

_1997 THEOFILOS.jpg

----------


## citcoc

Ένα σπάνιο φαινόμενο σήμερα στη Χίο! Μαζί European & Θεόφιλος στο λιμάνι! Μακάρι κάποιος να απαθανατίσει αυτή τη σπάνια στιγμή!

----------


## Takerman

Προσεγγίζοντας στην Σάμο ξημέρωμα το καλοκαίρι του 2012.

theofilos sunrise @ samos 2012.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Σεπτέμβριος του 2012 στον Αγ Κύρηκο 
Και εν πλώ για τα βόρεια

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Θεόφιλος δεμένος στα Ροδίτικα (Ντοκ 3).

DSCN2520.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Ο Τέο φέτος τον Γεναρη στον Πειραιά, λιγο πριν αναχωρησει.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γυαλίζει ο γέρος....
DSC09908  - anevike-φορουμ.jpg DSC09914 -anevike-φόρουμ.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Ο Θεόφιλος σήμερα. Για τον despo που δεν χωνεύει τα μπλε αστέρια. 

Theofilos 10-4-14.jpg Theofilos 10-4-14 2.jpg

----------


## despo

> Ο Θεόφιλος σήμερα. Για τον despo που δεν χωνεύει τα μπλε αστέρια. 
> 
> Theofilos 10-4-14.jpg Theofilos 10-4-14 2.jpg


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Ilias 92 ειναι υπέροχες και καλλιτεχνικές οι φωτογραφίες σου. Ομως επίτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω για τα ... μπλε αστέρια. Προσωπικά νομίζω οτι όλα τα πλοία πρέπει να τα συμπαθούμε ανεξαιρέτως ηλικίας, γιατί είναι χρήσιμα. Αλλά και πρεπει να κάνουμε  την κριτική μας !

----------


## george Xios

Με 12,7 εδώ και ώρα το πλοίο.. πάνω από την Χίο.

----------


## george Xios

Στις 21:00 αντί 20:10 έφτασε το πλοίο στην Μυτιλήνη. στις 22:45 το πλοίο αναχώρησε ενώ η ταχύτητα του αυξήθηκε στο 14,5 - 14,9...

----------


## kalypso

Αφιξη του Θεόφιλου στις 9/4 στον Πειραιά...φίλε SteliosK τελικά ήρθε γύρω στις 11:34 π.μ
theofilos.jpgtheofilos1.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Εδώ και δύο μέρες σέρνεται πάνω κάτω με 13-13,5 μίλια δρόμο αλλά δεν βλέπω να συγκινείται κανείς να ελέγξει αν υπάρχει βλάβη και να το σταματήσει.

----------


## george Xios

πρέπει να μείνει μεσοπέλαγα για να συγκινηθούν.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Στείλτε βιογραφικά στην ΝΕΛ μήπως σας πάρει η ΝΕΛ για  μηχανικούς...

DSC00602 (1) - anevike Forum Naut..JPG

----------


## george123

Σας ζητώ συγνώμη για το ύφος του μυνήματός μου προκαταβολικά. Θα ήθελα να απαντήσω στον Akis Dionisis από πάνω με αφορμή που δόθηκε και από άλλο μέλος με παρόμοιο μήνυμα σε άλλο θέμα. Πρέπει να ξέρεις-τε πως οι Αξιωματικοί και τα πληρώματα ήδη δίνουν καθημερινά αγώνα για να κρατήσουν το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών ψηλά. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως τα υπερήλικα πλοία της Ν.Ε.Λ. αυτές τις ταχύτητες μπορούν να δώσουν πλέον. Οπότε σταματήστε να τα βάζετε με το κόσμο μέσα και ζητήστε το λόγο από τη Ν.Ε.Λ. για αυτή τη κατάσταση και τη ταλαιπωρία που υφίστανται οι επιβάτες.

----------


## gnikles

> Στείλτε βιογραφικά στην ΝΕΛ μήπως σας πάρει η ΝΕΛ για  μηχανικούς...
> 
> DSC00602 (1) - anevike Forum Naut..JPG


Φεύγουν ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλο και θα πάμε εμείς??? :Playful:  :Playful:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Εδώ και δύο μέρες σέρνεται πάνω κάτω με 13-13,5 μίλια δρόμο αλλά δεν βλέπω να συγκινείται κανείς να ελέγξει αν υπάρχει βλάβη και να το σταματήσει.


Γιατί να πάει πιο γρήγορα? Οικονομική ταχύτητα.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Γιατί να πάει πιο γρήγορα? Οικονομική ταχύτητα.


Ποιά οικονομική ταχύτητα βρε παιδιά πλάκα μας δουλεύετε ??γιατί δεν παραδέχεστε κάποια πράγματα και δεν τα λέτε με το όνομα τους?Γιατί αγνοείτε τη γύμνια την κατάντια όσο και τη μιζέρια που υπάρχει στην εταιρεία ?Το πλοίο βραδυπορεί και ταλαιπωρεί και αυτό έχει σημαασία, ο απλός κοσμάκης ταλαπωρείται που χρυσοπληρώνει το εισητήριο για να κάνει 24 ώρες να πάει Μυτιλήνη -Θεσσαλονίκη με ταχύτητες μότορσιπ..αν δεν αποφασίσουν να ρίξουν ένα ευρώ στην μηχανή και να την παλεύουν μια ζωή  με πατέντες και με μπαλώματα δουλειά έτσι δεν γίνεται

----------


## P@vlos

H μηχανή του πλοίου έχει και πρόβληματα απο "πατέντες" παλιότερων πλοιοκτησιών.  Βεβαια οτι όλο το χειμώνα έπαιζε πάνω απο 15 σημαίνει ότι ακόμα αντέχει... Μια καλή συντήρηση θέλει που η εταιρεία πτώμα δεν ειναι σε θεση να θεσει σε πρωτη προτεραιότητα !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Το σκάφος είναι ιδανικό, ενα σετάκι μηχανές και ηλεκτρομηχανές, μια αναβάθμιση χώρων και με μερικά μύρια έχεις ένα τρομερό καράβι

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Το σκάφος είναι ιδανικό, ενα σετάκι μηχανές και ηλεκτρομηχανές, μια αναβάθμιση χώρων και με μερικά μύρια έχεις ένα τρομερό καράβι


Τό κόστος όμως για να γίνουν όλα αυτά δεν είνα υπέρογκο για να δαπανηθεί για πλοίο τέτοιας ηληκίας??εδώ δεν έχουν λεφτά να πληρώσουν τα πληρώματα και θα αλάξουν μηχανές?

----------


## Apostolos

Φυσικά και όλα αυτά ειναι στην σφαίρα της φαντασίας. Απλά ίσως να τονίσουμε ότι το στύλ του Θεόφιλου ειναι ιδανικό για Ελλάδα. Ούτε πολύ μεγάλο, ούτε και μεσαίο, μεγάλους χώρους, πολλές καμπίνες, μεγάλα ντεκ, καλές ελικτηκές ικανότητες, οικονομικό, αριστο ταξίδευμα, μεγάλο γκαράζ. Ίσως το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι το ψιλό ρεμέτζο και οι κοντοί καταπέλτες...

----------


## Νικόλας

για μένα κάνει λάθος δρομολόγια...το βαπόρι δεν είναι πλέον για τόσα λιμάνια...βασικά ποτέ δεν ήταν βαπόρι για τέτοια δρομολόγια
όπως λέει και ο απόστολος καμπίνες έχει σαλόνια έχει φορτηγά παίρνει είναι κομπλέ βαπόρι

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Οι καθυστερήσεις και η βραδυπορεία στο πλοίο συνεχίζεται τις τελευταίες μέρες χωρίς να ξέρει κανείς που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση  και πιο πολύ πλήγονται οι ταξιδιώτες που δεν ξέρουν πότε θα έρθει το πλοίο και πότε θα αναχωρήσει..ερχεται καλοκαίρι η κατάσταση αυτή δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί κάτι πρέπει να γίνει .ούτε τα ωράρια του τηρεί ούτε τις ώρες αναχώρησης που έχει βγάλει στο πίνακα δρομολογίων ...στο 2014 ήμαστε και όχι στο 1960!!!!!Δε πρέπει να το αφήνουν να ταξιδέυει σε αυτή τη κατάσταση

----------


## taxiarhis

Με 8,2 έλεος

----------


## leo85

Με ταχύτητες παντόφλας,  :Apologetic:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Μέχρι εδώ ήταν Game Over!!!

----------


## cpt. mimis

Η οικονομική ταχύτητα είχε μια δόση... ψιλο..ειρωνίας... 
Το πλοίο έχει τα θεματάκια του από ότι φαίνεται. Τώρα το να πέσουν και άλλα χρήματα... δεν συμφέρει. Είναι ένα πλοίο με ιστορία και ας το θυμόμαστε όπως ήταν καλύτερα.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

....................

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Για ένα ακόμα δρομολόγιο το πλοίο από χτές αγκομαχάει στην κυριολεξία για να το βγάλει με 13 κόμβους ...Θα βγεί έτσι άραγε το καλοκαίρι ??Δεν τα βλέπουν από την εταιρεία να το αποσύρουν?

----------


## kalypso

Ξεπροβάλλοντας.......!
theofiloscastle.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Ξεπροβάλλοντας.......!
> theofiloscastle.jpg


Απίθανη!!!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Ελεος άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο ανεκτέλεστο
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1480

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ελεος άλλο ένα δρομολόγιο ανεκτέλεστο
> http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1480


Aυτοί πρέπει να βγάζουν ανακοίνωση ΠΟΤΕ εκτελούν δρομολόγιο. :Fat:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

ΈΛΕΟΣ η κατάσταση είναι φρικτή τραγική,ας τους μαζέψει κάποιος  ......
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1486

----------


## Giovanaut

Συμφωνώ με το οτι η κατάσταση είναι τραγική, αλλά το θέμα είναι την Τράπεζα ποιος θα μαζέψει?

----------


## superfast v

> Συμφωνώ με το οτι η κατάσταση είναι τραγική, αλλά το θέμα είναι την Τράπεζα ποιος θα μαζέψει?


χαχαχαχα ναι γιατι η τραπεζα φταει.δεν φτανει που διεγραψε χρεη μηπως θελουν να τους χαρισουν και μερικα εκατομυρια για να κανει βολτες ο θεοφιλος

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Τό μόνο θετικό απ όλη την ιστορία με τα ανεκτέλεστα είναι ότι το πλοίο συντηρείται στο φούλ και υπάρχει άφθονος χρόνος και περιθώριο για να γίνουν πολλές δουλειές

----------


## Giovanaut

> χαχαχαχα ναι γιατι η τραπεζα φταει.δεν φτανει που διεγραψε χρεη μηπως θελουν να τους χαρισουν και μερικα εκατομυρια για να κανει βολτες ο θεοφιλος


Τις αρνητικές κινήσεις της εταιρείας τις έχω τονίσει πολλές φορές και με παράπονο. Αλλά το καρτέλ που πάει να στηθεί δεν μας ενοχλεί καθόλου? Μήπως αυτό που απέτυχε το 2000 πετύχει τώρα?
Μήπως θέλουν να αγοραστεί η Νελ από άλλους για να καθαριστεί κι εκείνων το ιστορικό? Είναι τόσο αθώα όλα αυτά?

----------


## Psarianos

Μα έχεις δίκιο,καθόλου αθώα δέν είναι η κατάσταση με την Νέλ.Της χάρισαν πόσα χρέη(φέσωσαν δηλαδή όλες τις επιχειρήσεις που είχαν συνεργαστεί μαζί τής-κάτι το οποίο περνούν όλοι στο ντούκου χωρίς να ενδιαφέρονται άν αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις και εργαζόμενοι τους κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν)και την αφήνουν να εκτελεί δρομολόγια όποτε θέλει και με όποιες ταχύτητες θέλει :Mask:  Για να μήν αναφέρω ότι τα πληρώματα της είναι απλήρωτα για έξι μήνες καί παραπάνω,και κανένα σωματείο δέν ενδιαφέρεται ή δέν θέλει να ενδιαφερθεί για την κατάσταση των εργαζόμενων της.

Τέλος είναι μήπως αθώα η κατάσταση ή η στάση των λιμενικών αρχών απέναντι στις καθυστερήσεις και τις ακυρώσεις δρομολογίων της εταιρίας;Υπάρχει υπουργείο και λιμενική αρχή σε αυτό τον τόπο ή ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ότι θέλει και οι επιβάτες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ταλαιπωρούνται σε κάθε δρομολόγιο χωρίς να τους προστατεύει κανείς;

Ας βλέπουμε πρώτα την καμπούρα μας και μετά να κατηγορούμε τις τράπεζες,τα καρτέλ και τα υποτιθέμενα σκοτεινά συμφέροντα.

----------


## Giovanaut

Για τα πληρώματα με βρίσκεις απόλυτα συμφωνο, μιας και αυτοι τρώνε όλο το ζόρι και το στρες καθημερινά.
Στα περι συμφρρόντων δεν μιλάμε ούτε για σκοτεινά ούτε για υποτιθέμενα καθώς βούϊζει ο τύπος για πολλά.
Τέλος στο περι καμπόυρας το "μας" είναι άστοχο καθώς δεν έχω κανένα συμφέρον, ούτε δουλεύω κάπου.
Εξέφρασα άποψη χωρίς να παύω να ενοχλούμαι και να δυσανασχετώ με πολλά πράγματα σε σχέση με την εταιρεία καθώς σχετίζομαι με την Λήμνο και δεν μ αρεσει να καταστρατηγείται η θέση της στις συγκοινωνίες.

Ένα ευρύτερο σχόλιο που θά θελα να κάνω είναι ότι το να γράφουμε κάτι δεν σημαίνει οτι ανήκουμε κάπου ουτε οτι εκφράζουμε κάποιον. Απλή ελευθερία απόψεων και λόγου. Δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνουμε αφορμή για να κατατάξουμε τον καθέναν κάπου.

Και κλείνω εδώ το off topic.!!

----------


## Psarianos

Έβαλα πρώτο πληθυντικό(ας βλέπουμε) και όχι δεύτερο,άρα λοιπόν δέν σε κατέταξα κάπου ούτε είπα ότι έχεις κάποιο συμφέρον-κλείνω κι εγώ το off topic.

Απο κεί και πέρα όσο βουίζει ο τόπος για τα συμφέροντα και το καρτέλ που παέι να δημιουργηθεί άλλο τόσο βουίζει για το πώς και το γιατί η ΝΕΛ κατάφερε να πάρει το πράσινο φώς απο το εφετείο για να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει.

Νομίζω δέν χρειάζεται να συζητήσουμε κάτι παραπάνω,πόσο μάλλον όταν υπουργείο και αρμόδιες αρχές σιωπούν σε όλη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία που υφίστανται κάθε βδομάδα και κάθε δρομολόγιο οι επιβάτες της άγονης γραμμής.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1490
Ε ΑΥΤΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΙΑ ..ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟ0ΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΓΟ .ΡΙΞΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΡΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΙΜΟ 10.000 ΕΥΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΕΓΚΕΛΕΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ  ΠΩ ΕΓΩ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΟΥΝ ......ΠΛΗΓΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΝΗΣΙΩΤΕΣ ΔΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Η ανακοίνωση του Λιμενικού για το ίδιο συμβάν. 

*Ανεκτέλεστο παρέμεινε το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ” Ν.Μ. 35,* που επρόκειτο να αποπλεύσει πρωινές ώρες σήμερα από το λιμάνι της Καβάλας για Μύρινα – Μυτιλήνη – Χίο - Βαθύ, λόγω αδυναμίας ανεφοδιασμού του πλοίου με καύσιμα, κατά δήλωση της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Καβάλας*, ενώ κινήθηκε διαδικασία επιβολής διοικητικών κυρώσεων.* :Cocksure: 

*Υπομονή το τέλος είναι κοντά, όσο και να προσπαθεί ο Μπάρμπι να την σώσει!!!!!*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ....λόγω αδυναμίας ανεφοδιασμού του πλοίου με καύσιμα, κατά δήλωση της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας....



Αυτή η καραμέλα δε λέει να λιώσει...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997

_1997 THEOFILOS.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

To πλοίο θα κάνει ένα μικρό διάλειμμα περίπου 20 ημερών με την αποδέσμευση του EUROPEAN EXPRESS.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> To πλοίο θα κάνει ένα μικρό διάλειμμα περίπου 20 ημερών με την αποδέσμευση του EUROPEAN EXPRESS.


Ακριβώς για να πάει να φτιάξει το αιρ κοντίσιον

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Πώς γίνεται ρε παιδιά το πλοίο και σήμερα να ανεβαίνει στο ΒΟΡΕΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ μετά από αυτή την ανακοίνωση ???Τι συμβαίνει επιτέλους????Τι πίνουν και δεν μας δίνουν???
*Δρομολόγιο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 29/06-30/06 Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το πλοίο της εταιρείας μας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα  αναχωρήσει την Κυριακή 29/06 από το Βαθύ Σάμου προς Καρλόβασι - Φούρνοι -  Αγ. Κήρυκο - Εύδηλο - Σύρο - Πειραιά αντί του E/Γ-Ο/Γ EUROPEAN EXPRESS.
Το δρομολόγιο του πλοίου διαμορφώνεται ως κάτωθι:
 ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 29/06: ΒΑΘΥ (ΑΝ 16:00) - ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ (ΑΦ 17:00 ΑΝ 17:40) -  ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ (ΑΦ 18:50 ΑΝ 19:10) - ΑΓ. ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ (ΑΦ 20:00 ΑΝ 20:30) - ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ  (ΑΦ 21:40 ΑΝ 22:10)
 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 30/06: ΣΥΡΟΣ (ΑΦ 02:10 ΑΝ 02:40) - ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ (ΑΦ 07:50*

----------


## nim

αλλαξαν τα δρομολογια και θα μεινει το european express στη θεση του θεοφιλου

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> αλλαξαν τα δρομολογια και θα μεινει το european express στη θεση του θεοφιλου


Για πιο λόγο όμως ??Δεν ήταν από σήμερα να αντικατασταθεί ο Θεόφιλος?Eδώ λέει άλλα
http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1494

----------


## Giannis_lymp

Νέο ανεκτέλεστο δρομολόγιο για το Θεόφιλο με τη σημερινή του αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης να μετατίθεται για αύριο στις 15:00.

http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1497

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν κάνουν τέτοια μέσα στο Καλοκαίρι .....φαντάσου τι θα κάνουν το Χειμώνα. 
Κρίμα για το πλοίο και τους νησιώτες απ' όλα τα νησιά που εξυπηρετεί.
Ας δούμε το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ όταν στις 02-10-2011 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς, στα Αμπελάκια - Σαλαμίνας.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ 119 02-10-2011.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Με το θέμα του κλιματισμού τί έγινε το φτιάξαν???Πότε θα το αντικαταστήσει το Γιουροπίαν?

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Νέο ανεκτέλεστο δρομολόγιο για το Θεόφιλο με τη σημερινή του αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης να μετατίθεται για αύριο στις 15:00.
> 
> http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=1497


Φίλε Γιάννη η ημερομηνία που έβαλες το λίνκ είναι για τις 30.06

----------


## Giannis_lymp

> Φίλε Γιάννη η ημερομηνία που έβαλες το λίνκ είναι για τις 30.06


Στις 30/6 έκανα και τη δημοσίευση, όχι σήμερα!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

18 ολόκληρες ώρες με 4 ωρη καθυστέρηση διήρκησε το χτεσινό ταξίδι από Ικαροσαμία για Πειραιά ...απλά χωρίς σχόλιο ....

----------


## NGV Liamone

Από Σύρο και μετά πήγαινε 11 - 11,5 κόμβους :Sour:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κι όλα αυτά για να γλυτώσει η εταιρεία τα πετρέλαια του European Express από Πειραιά προς Σάμο και του Θεόφιλος από Σάμο προς Πειραιά, επειδή θα ταξίδευαν κενό επιβατών!

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Κι όλα αυτά για να γλυτώσει η εταιρεία τα πετρέλαια του European Express από Πειραιά προς Σάμο και του Θεόφιλος από Σάμο προς Πειραιά, επειδή θα ταξίδευαν κενό επιβατών!


Με επιβάτες μέσα?Δεν νομίζω μάλλον παρέδωσε πνέυμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεόφιλος μετακινήθηκε τώρα από την Ε1 του Πειραιά στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## superfast v

http://www.star.gr/Pages/Ellada.aspx...types=og.likes

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> http://www.star.gr/Pages/Ellada.aspx...types=og.likes


xaxaxa δωωωσε πόνοοοο

----------


## NGV Liamone

Όπως και πρίν λίγο καιρό ακούγεται ξανά το όνομα του Τεο για το δρομολόγιο Λαύριο Ψαρά Μεστά μετά τις 18 Αυγούστου άγνωστο όμως για πόσο καιρό. Αυτό αναμένεται να δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημα που έχει δημιουργηθεί με την επιστροφή των ταξιδιωτών από το ακριτικό νησί αφού μέχρι στιγμής μπορεί να έχουν εξασφαλίσει την άφιξη τους στο νησί αλλά όχι και την αναχώρηση τους από αυτό μετά το 15 Αύγουστο

----------


## nireas

Δηλαδή με τον Τεό εξασφαλίζουν την αναχώρηση?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου σε καποια εκδρομη προσκυνημα στον Ιερο Ναο της Ευαγγελιστριας

_λεανδρος.jpgAE0001ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> _ Το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου σε καποια εκδρομη προσκυνημα στον Ιερο Ναο της Ευαγγελιστριας
> 
> _λεανδρος.jpgAE0001ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg


Παίζει να είναι το 2000

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Παίζει να είναι το 2000


_Ισως θα μπορουσε να μας διαφωτισει καποιος φιλος απο την  Μυτιληνη που συμμετειχε στην εκδρομη προσκυνημα
_

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> _Ισως θα μπορουσε να μας διαφωτισει καποιος φιλος απο την  Μυτιληνη που συμμετειχε στην εκδρομη προσκυνημα
> _


Αν προσέξετε το μπουρί της τσιμινιέρας έχει ένα εξόγκωμα ..αυτό υπήρχε πρίν το 2000 μετά το κόψαν και το φέραν στα ίσια ..άρα είναι είναι πρίν το 2000 σίγουρα τελευταία φορά που έκανε εκδρομή με διανυκτέρευση στο νησί ήταν του Αγιου Πνεύματος το 2004  ..εκανε κάθε χρόνο σχεδόν προσκυνήματα στην Τήνο ..ήταν υπέροχα αλλά πολύ σύντομα  και έτρεχες σαν το Βέγγο να προλάβεις καθώς το πλοίο καθόταν από τις 6 το απόγευμα που έφτανε του Σαββάτου και στις 10 το πρωί της Κυριακής  αναχωρούσε !!!!Όχήματα όλα δωρεάν μόνο εισητήριο ατομικό πλήρωνες  και διανυκτέρευες μέσα στο βαπόρι αλλά το αμάξι σου το άφηνες έξω το βράδυ στο λιμάνι δεν αφήναν στο γκαράζ πολύ σπάνιες φορές

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αν προσέξετε το μπουρί της τσιμινιέρας έχει ένα εξόγκωμα ..αυτό υπήρχε πρίν το 2000 μετά το κόψαν και το φέραν στα ίσια ..


_Για του λογου το αληθες στα οσα μας ανεφερε  ο φιλος ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ   σχετικα με το μπουρι της τσιμινιερας,
__να δουμε την κατωθι  φωτογραφια η οποια ειναι  απο διαφορετικη ημερα σε καποια αλλη προσεγγιση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου

_AE0001 leandros.jpg

_εκεινη την ημερα ειχε  επισκεφθει το λιμανι της Τηνου και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ_
AE00  (55) leandros.jpg

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> _Για του λογου το αληθες στα οσα μας ανεφερε  ο φιλος ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ   σχετικα με το μπουρι της τσιμινιερας,
> __να δουμε την κατωθι  φωτογραφια η οποια ειναι  απο διαφορετικη ημερα σε καποια αλλη προσεγγιση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο λιμανι της Τηνου
> 
> _AE0001 leandros.jpg
> 
> _εκεινη την ημερα ειχε  επισκεφθει το λιμανι της Τηνου και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ_
> AE00  (55) leandros.jpg


Aυτή ή προσέγγιση με το Πρέβελη μαζι  είναι 3 Οκτωβρίου 1999 ήμουν σε εκείνο το ταξίδι

----------


## tolaras

Το Θεόφιλος, αναχωρεί από Μυτιλήνη, ένα απόγευμα του καλοκαιριού που μας πέρασε...
IMG_20140718_132847_0.jpgIMG_20140718_132910_0.jpgIMG_20140718_133043_0.jpgIMG_20140718_133053_0.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Στον Πειραιά,Μάρτιος 2014

DSC_0729.JPG

----------


## Takerman

Μια ακόμη ωραία φωτό του Πέτρου Τσακμάκη με τον Θεόφιλο να αφήνει το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης τον περασμένο Μάιο.


theo.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

λίγο πιο προσεγμένο να ήταν και τίποτε άλλο...!!από τα λίγα βαπόρια σαν σκαρί.πολύ καλό ταξίδεμα γκαράζ και άνετοι χώροι 
λέτε να έχει θέση κάπου....;;;;

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Πλάκα πλάκα τι γίνεται με το πλοίο?

----------


## leo85

Στον Ν.Μ.Δ κάτι ψιλό εργασίες κάνουν.

----------


## thanos75

> Πλάκα πλάκα τι γίνεται με το πλοίο?


Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που πέρασα από ΝΜΔ το βαπόρι ήταν σβηστό, όμως κοντά στον καταπέλτη υπήρχαν κάποια μηχανήματα και εργαλεία που υποδηλώνουν κάποια- μάλλον σποραδική- κινητικότητα.  Πάντως και μέσα στην παρακμή του, το αρχοντικό του σκαρί ακόμα δείχνει αυτό που είπε ο φίλος πιο πάνω "βαπόρι από τα λίγα σα σκαρί" :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bασιλοβάπορο στον καιρό του,πάνε χρόνια που είχα δει σε κάποιο σημείο χάρτη κ την σιλουέττα του,απομεινάρια από τα νειάτα του με την ΤΤ Linie.
To αδελφό του μου άρεσε περισσότερο αφού δεν ήταν χτισμένο πρύμα.Δυστυχώς αυτό έφυγε νωρίς :Apologetic: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ως αδελφα της ΤΤ πριν πουληθουν ειχαν μια οπτικη διαφορα.Το μεταγενεστερο κατα ενα χρονο nils holgerson δικο μας θεοφιλος το πανω ντεκ, κοντρα γεφυρα, ηταν πιο φαρδυ απο του αδελφου και <εβγαινε> απο την βασικη υπερκατασκευη ενω στο φαιδρα ηταν πιο στενο

----------


## Takerman

> Bασιλοβάπορο στον καιρό του,πάνε χρόνια που είχα δει σε κάποιο σημείο χάρτη κ την σιλουέττα του,απομεινάρια από τα νειάτα του με την ΤΤ Linie.
> To αδελφό του μου άρεσε περισσότερο αφού δεν ήταν χτισμένο πρύμα.Δυστυχώς αυτό έφυγε νωρίς.


Αυτό λες Βίκτορα?

theo2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό λες Βίκτορα?
> 
> theo2.jpg


 Aυτό ακριβώς φίλε :Fat: .
Αν θυμάμαι καλά,κοντά προς το σαλόνι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ως αδελφα της ΤΤ πριν πουληθουν ειχαν μια οπτικη διαφορα.Το μεταγενεστερο κατα ενα χρονο nils holgerson δικο μας θεοφιλος το πανω ντεκ, κοντρα γεφυρα, ηταν πιο φαρδυ απο του αδελφου και <εβγαινε> απο την βασικη υπερκατασκευη ενω στο φαιδρα ηταν πιο στενο


Σε ένα από τα 2 στην υπερκατασκευή πάνω από την γέφυρα είχε περισσότερα παράθυρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Άκουσα ότι κάνουν εργασίες ανακαίνισης στο ξενοδοχειακό. Κάποιος να μας το επιβεβαιώσει και να μας πει για που ετοιμάζεται !!!!!!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ρε παιδιά δε καταλαβαίνω κάτι.
Η ΝΕΛ κυρήχθηκε έκπτωτη από σχεδόν ΌΛΕΣ της τις γραμμές εκτός του Λαυρίου ?? 
Επίσχεση εργασίας κάνουν οι υπάλληλοί της σε κάποια καράβια.
Ο ΑΊΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ λένε ετοιμάζεται, τώρα άκουσε ο Παντελής ότι κάτι γίνεται στον ΘΕΌΦΙΛΟ.
Τα λεφτά για αυτές τις ετοιμασίες που τα βρήκανε ?? 
Γιατί δε τα δίνουν στους ναυτικούς τους που τα χρωστάνε ??
Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ που έχει σοβαρότατη μηχανική βλάβη, γιατί δε φτιάχνουν που είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο από τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ ??
Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι που δεν έχει μαθευτεί ??
Παίζει κάποια ναύλωση μήπως από άλλη εταιρία ??
Λίγο περίεργα δεν είναι όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν τελευταία ??
Τι είναι αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω ??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Άκουσα ότι κάνουν εργασίες ανακαίνισης στο ξενοδοχειακό. Κάποιος να μας το επιβεβαιώσει και να μας πει για που ετοιμάζεται !!!!!!!!


....για στοχο....

----------


## Leonardos.B

> ....για στοχο....


Ευ στοχο   ,  το απαντητικό σας σχόλιο.   Συμφωνώ.

----------


## tolaras

Μια φωτογραφια του Τεο, τραβηγμενη στο λιμανι του Πειραια, λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση...

Scan 1.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Εδώ το βλέπουμε στην συνηθισμένη του θέση στις 4-2-2016.
ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-4-2-2016.jpg
Υ.Γ Ξέρετε εντέλει τι θα γίνει με το πλοίο γιατί λέγανε ότι έχει βγει σε πλειστηριασμό για να πάει για ξυραφάκια.

----------


## tolaras

Φαινεται σαν να εχει αρχισει να παιρνει κλιση... :Apologetic:

----------


## BOBKING

Η τσιμινιέρα σαν Pollux της Ventouris ferries από cart-postale της εταιρείας !!!! 
kaminada.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

abel tasman.jpg Ships Monthly

Ως αυστραλέζικο ΑΒΕL TASMAN

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Κερατσινίου για περιστατικό πρόσκρουσης του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ” Ν.Μυτιλήνης 35 με το RO-RO PASSENGER “MOBY LOVE” σημαίας Ιταλίας, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή Νέου Μώλου Δραπετσώνας, όπου ελλιμενίζεται πρυμνοδετημένο το πρώτο, λόγω μη ασφαλούς πρόσδεσης του (σπάσιμο κάβων), με αποτέλεσμα την πρόκληση ζημιών στην αριστερή εξωτερική γέφυρα και στο αριστερό πρωραίο τμήμα του δεύτερου.
¶μεσα έγινε προσπάθεια επαναφοράς του “ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ” στην πρότερη θέση του με τη συνδρομή Ρ/Κ πλοίων, ενώ από το συμβάν δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός και δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Από το Β' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Κερατσινίου του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους αμφότερων των πλοίων, μέχρι την προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης.
ΠΗΓΗ

Και να το Βίντεο από τον Θεόφιλο......που αρμένιζε στο ΝΜΔ.

----------


## leo85

Ήθελε να ξεμουδιάσει και αυτό λίγο τόσα χρόνια εκεί. :Sneakiness:

----------


## sylver23

> Από το Β' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Κερατσινίου του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους αμφότερων των πλοίων, μέχρι την προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης.
> ΠΗΓΗ
> 
> .


Ατίθασο πλοίο , τόσες φορές το Λιμεναρχείο του έχει απαγορέψει τον απόπλου , εκεί αυτό.. :Beguiled:  :Beguiled:

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

τον πήραν τον θεόφιλο απο το ΝΜΔ για ελευσίνα βαδίζει αυτη την στιγμη!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καιρός ήταν και πολύ άργησε.

Από ότι βλέπω στο marinetraffic δεν πήγε δίπλα στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στην ημιβυθισμένη δεξαμενή αλλά στην ντάνα που βρισκόταν (βρίσκεται ακόμα ???) το _DOCEVENUS_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από τους βατσιμάνηδες εκεί έμαθα ότι έκανε ζημιά στη σκάλα του DOCEVENUS.

----------


## Amorgos66

Το επιβατηγό – οχηματογωγό «Θεόφιλος» έχει γράψει τη δική του ιστορία στο Αιγαίο. Σήμερα το πλοίο, που ανήκει στη ΝΕΛ, εκπλειστηριάζεται με επισπεύδουσα την Εθνική Τράπεζα και τιμή πρώτης προσφοράς τα 1,9 εκατ. ευρώ. Η απαίτηση της τράπεζας είναι λίγο πάνω απ' το 1 εκατ. ευρώ.
ΠΗΓΗ:https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...ikoi-stathmoi/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΠΗΓΗ:https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...ikoi-stathmoi/


Παρεμπιπτόντως,εδώ βλέπουμε ότι βγαίνει στο σφυρί το μπάλκερ ΑΝGELIC GRACE ( 2001/74750 dwt ) της ιστορικής Diamlemos το οποίο είναι στη ράδα του Πειραιά από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο.
Γνωρίζει κανείς τον λόγο κ αν η εταιρεία έχει πρόβλημα;;;

----------


## vag_

Το δεύτερο αγαπημένο πλοίο μου της ΝΕΛ μετά το Σαπφώ. Ταξίδεψα με αυτό το 2005 ως φαντάρος Χίο-Πειραιά-Χίο (τιμιότατο το σαλονάκι που είχε μπροστά, εκεί βγάλαμε τη νύχτα) και το 2009 Καβάλα-Λήμνο-Καβάλα για διακοπές. Πιο αργό από το «Μυτιλήνη» αλλά σίγουρα πιο καλοτάξιδο, πιο πολιτισμένο στη λειτουργία του. Άφθονοι εξωτερικοί χώροι αλλά και στο εσωτερικό δεν πήγαινε πίσω. Κρίμα που κι αυτό εγκαταλείφθηκε, δεν του άξιζε.

Παραθέτω και 2 φώτο από τον Αύγουστο του 2009 εν πλω προς Καβάλα.


theofilos_deck.jpg theofilos_vent.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ                 πφχ.jpg Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου fb

To βαπόρι στο λιμάνι της Χίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Καιρός ήταν και πολύ άργησε.
> 
> Από ότι βλέπω στο marinetraffic δεν πήγε δίπλα στο ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στην ημιβυθισμένη δεξαμενή αλλά στην ντάνα που βρισκόταν (βρίσκεται ακόμα ???) το _DOCEVENUS_.


Να δούμε για πρώτη φορά το πλοίο στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας όπου βρίσκεται τους τελευταίους οκτώ μήνες, δίπλα στο κουφάρι του _DOCEVENUS_.

IMG_0357.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα βίντεο που ανέβηκε εχθές στο Youtube με το Θεόφιλος στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα βίντεο που ανέβηκε εχθές στο Youtube με το Θεόφιλος στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας.


Παρακμή κ εγκατάλειψη γιά το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο... :Sorrow: 
Το βίντεο είναι τραβηγμένο πριν να "φύγει" η πόρτα  ( σάπισε ; ) από το μπαρκαρίζο πάνω από το L.
Δίπλα το κουφάρι,ήθελα να ήξερα τι το κρατάει τόσα χρόνια ο Ευσταθίου ( Seatrans ).Δεν μπορεί,κάτι θα εξυπηρετεί αυτό...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Τραγική κατάσταση...  :Sad:  Όταν κάποτε λυπόμασταν που διάφορα όπως τα Grecia, Ερωτόκριτος, Απόλλωνας κλπ έφευγαν αυτοδύναμα, ζωντανά και περήφανα, τι να πεις τώρα... Όσο για το κουφάρι, απ ότι φαίνεται, προς το παρόν "εξυπηρετεί" κάποιους άλλους ώς πλωτός ντόκος (στο ίδιο ύψος με το Θεόφιλο που μπροστά στα τρία θηρία από μακριά μοιάζει με το Μυρτιδιώτισσα  :Very Happy: )

----------


## pantelis2009

31.07.2019 | 13:13
0 Comments
*Τέλος εποχής για το «Θεόφιλος»*

*Συντάκτης:  Παναγιώτης Σκαπέτης*

Αντίστροφα μετράει ο χρόνος για το πλοίο «Θεόφιλος» της πάλαι ποτέ εταιρείας λαϊκής βάσης της Λέσβου, ΝΕΛ, μέχρι να οδηγηθεί σε εκποίηση.

Το «καμάρι» της Ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Λέσβου που κατασκευάσθηκε το 1975, βρισκόταν για 4 περίπου χρόνια στο νέο Μόλο Δραπετσώνας και στη συνέχεια εδώ και δυο χρόνια, έχει μεταφερθεί σε «νεκροταφείο» πλοίων, στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας όπου περιμένει απλώς να ολοκληρωθούν οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες που εκκρεμούν, για την εκποίησή του.
Η νέα ηγεσία του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής επισπεύδει τις διαδικασίες να «καθαρίσει» το λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας από τα κουφάρια των παλιών πλοίων που βρίσκονται εδώ και χρόνια στα αζήτητα και αποτελούν και κίνδυνο, καθώς στέκουν εκεί ημιβυθισμένα και μπορεί να προκαλέσουν θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Η Ελευσίνα έχει ανακηρυχθεί Πολιτιστική Πρωτεύουσα της Ευρώπης για το 2021, οπότε το «νεκροταφείο» πλοίων κατά μήκος του παραλιακού μετώπου της πόλης, είναι ένα από τα ζητήματα που πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθεί.
Πηγή: nealesvou.gr

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενδιαφέρον, διαφωνώ μόνο στο _"__όπου περιμένει απλώς να ολοκληρωθούν οι γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες που εκκρεμούν, για την εκποίησή του"_. Δυστυχώς στο Ελλάντα country, όταν εκκρεμούν γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες, δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου απλά τα πράγματα.

Το μόνο ενθαρρυντικό ίσως για την πραγματοποίηση της απομάκρυνσης του, είναι αυτό το "Ελευσίνα - Πολιτιστική Πρωτεύουσα της Ευρώπης για το 2021". Αλλά και πάλι, εκεί που βρίσκεται το πλοίο, σε ντάνα στον κόλπο και όχι βέβαια σε .....νεκροταφείο πλοίων (συντακτική αδεία !!!), δεν θα ενοχλεί και πολύ στις όποιες εκδηλώσεις θα πραγματοποιηθούν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"Κι όμως είναι ακόμα εδώ, κι αυτό το καλοκαίρι"..........

IMG_0236.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 06/08/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Πιο κοντά στο τέλος ο Θεόφιλος. Προκηρύχθηκε η απομάκρυνση του ως επικίνδυνο και επιβλαβές πλοίο. 
Με μία ανακοίνωση χθες το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ελευσίνας προκήρυξε ανοιχτό πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Θεόφιλος, ως επικίνδυνου και επιβλαβούς πλοίου, από το ΒΆ Καραβοστάσι του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας. Η αποσφράγιση των προσφορών θα ξεκινήσει στις 30 Οκτωβρίου 2019, ενώ ως τιμή εκκίνησης για τη συμμετοχή στο διαγωνισμό για το ιστορικό πλοίο της πάλαι ποτέ ΝΕΛ, καθορίζεται το ποσό των 1.938.546 ευρώ πλέον Φ.Π.Α.24%.
Εδώ μια φωτο από το αρχείο μου όταν δούλευα στις τροφοδοσίες πλοίων τραβηγμένη στην Ακτή Ηετίωνα στις 04/01/2012 στις 06.00 πμ.

ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ-54-04-01-2012.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Κρίμα το βαπόρι. Τόσοι και τόσοι μαθουσάλες αναστήθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ο Θεόφιλος βλέπω να γίνεται ξυραφάκια  :Ambivalence: 

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## stathe174

Την λογική του να ρίξουν λεφτά λίγο πριν το τέλος για  να φύγει το κουτί προφανώς για καλλωπιστικούς λόγους αντί να κοιτάξουν τις μηχανές του και να έβγαζε άνετα το δρομολόγιο του ακόμα δεν την έχω καταλάβει....

----------


## Blitz-X

> Την λογική του να ρίξουν λεφτά λίγο πριν το τέλος για  να φύγει το κουτί προφανώς για καλλωπιστικούς λόγους αντί να κοιτάξουν τις μηχανές του και να έβγαζε άνετα το δρομολόγιο του ακόμα δεν την έχω καταλάβει....


Το μπαούλο της πρύμνης δεν έφυγε για καλλωπιστικούς λόγους. Απλά είχε σαπίσει τελείως και έπρεπε να φύγει για λόγους ασφαλείας του πλοίου!

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα σχέδιο του πλοίου στολίζει την ιστοσελίδα μιας φιλανθρωπικης οργάνωσης που προσπαθεί να αποκτήσει ενα φέρι για να γίνει χώρος φιλοξενίας και εκπαιδευσης παιδιών στη Γερμανία.
 Σχετικά εδώ

----------


## gioannis13

*Στην ΑΝΕΝ το πλοίο «Θεόφιλος» ! ..... https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...loio-theofilos*

----------


## Blitz-X

Χμμ... Λέτε να τα γλυτώσει τα τούρκικα οξυγόνα τελικά το βαπόρι ??????

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> *Στην ΑΝΕΝ το πλοίο «Θεόφιλος» ! ..... https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...loio-theofilos*


 Είναι το πλοίο κατάλληλο για την γραμμή των.κυθηρων; Ή ίσως για το Ρέθυμνο;
Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι,μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Είναι το πλοίο κατάλληλο για την γραμμή των.κυθηρων; Ή ίσως για το Ρέθυμνο;
> Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι,μην παρεξηγηθώ.


Μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί διαφορετικά.

----------


## lissos

Με 380.000 ευρώ το κάνεις ότι θες!

----------


## markos79

Και για το Ρέθυμνο θα ήταν καλή ιδέα !!

----------


## gpap2006

Καλα χαλαρωστε δεν το πηρε η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ. Η ΑΝΕΝ το πηρε και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα το στειλει για καρφιτσες. Σκαρι 44 ετων με βεβαρυμενο ιστορικο και δεκαετή παροπλισμο θελει τεραστια ποσά για να αναστηθεί. Θα τα δωσει η ΑΝΕΝ? Αστεια πραγματα!

----------


## Blitz-X

Πλάκα πλάκα με 380 χιλιάρικα, όχι καράβι, ούτε διαμέρισμα σε ακριβή περιοχή δεν παίρνεις καλά καλά. Και για σκράπ να το στείλει, πάλι κέρδος θά 'χει.

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## rafina-lines

Μα βρε παιδιά, ο αγοραστής δεν έχει να πληρώσει μόνο τα 380 χιλιάρικα, είναι και όλα τα χρέη της ΝΕΛ που ακολουθούν το καράβι... Δλδ μιλάμε για πολλά λεφτά που πρέπει να πληρωθούν, δεν είναι αστεία....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μα βρε παιδιά, ο αγοραστής δεν έχει να πληρώσει μόνο τα 380 χιλιάρικα, είναι και όλα τα χρέη της ΝΕΛ που ακολουθούν το καράβι... Δλδ μιλάμε για πολλά λεφτά που πρέπει να πληρωθούν, δεν είναι αστεία....


Μόνο το ΝΑΤ φτάνει!

----------


## gioros

Δεν εχω καταλάβει ΑΓΟΡΆΣΤΗΚΕ η ΕΚΠΛΗΣΤΗΡΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ?

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Δεν εχω καταλάβει ΑΓΟΡΆΣΤΗΚΕ η ΕΚΠΛΗΣΤΗΡΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ?


Εδώ γράφει ότι « το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ελευσίνας προκήρυξε ανοιχτό πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Θεόφιλος, ως επικίνδυνου και επιβλαβούς πλοίου, από το Β’ Καραβοστάσι του κόλπου της Ελευσίνας. Η αποσφράγιση των προσφορών θα ξεκινήσει στις 30 Οκτωβρίου 2019, ενώ ως τιμή εκκίνησης για τη συμμετοχή στο διαγωνισμό .., καθορίζεται το ποσό των 1.938.546 ευρώ πλέον Φ.Π.Α.24%.»
Και εδώ γράφει: «Στην ΑΝΕΝ (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Νότου ΑΕ), έναντι του ποσού των 380.000 ευρώ, περνά το επί χρόνια παροπλισμένο επιβατηγό/οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Θεόφιλος … μετά τη σχετική απόφαση του λιμεναρχείου Ελευσίνας για αναστολή του ανοιχτού πλειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού. … Το πλοίο έχει οφειλές στο ΝΑΤ και, σύμφωνα με στελέχη της ΑΝΕΝ, θα καταβληθεί προσπάθειά για την εξόφλησή τους.»

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Μόνο το ΝΑΤ φτάνει!


Οι οφειλές προς το ΝΑΤ ακολουθούν το πλοίο υποχρεωτικά; 'Οποιος το αγοράσει αναλμβάνει να τις εξοφλήσει;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι οφειλές προς το ΝΑΤ ακολουθούν το πλοίο υποχρεωτικά; 'Οποιος το αγοράσει αναλμβάνει να τις εξοφλήσει;


To εκπλειστηριαζόμενο πάντα βαρύνεται από τα χρέη.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> To εκπλειστηριαζόμενο πάντα βαρύνεται από τα χρέη.


Όλα τα χρέη ή ειδικά προς το ΝΑΤ;
Και δουλεύει αυτό το σύστημα ή καταλήγει να σαπίζουν τα πλοία στις ντάνες;

----------


## Ellinis

Όλα τα χρέη. Σε αυτό ακριβώς ίσως "κρύβεται" και ο λόγος που η ΑΝΕΝ (θυγατρική της ΑΝΕΚ - που ουσιαστικά ελέγχεται από τις τράπεζες εξαιτίας των χρεών της σε αυτές) απέκτησε το πλοίο λίγες ώρες πριν αυτό βγει στο σφυρί από τον ΟΛΠ ως επικίνδυνο και προς απομάκρυνση. Υποψιάζομαι οτι αν το πλοίο απομακρυνόταν ως ναυάγιο μέρος από τα χρέη της ΝΕΛ στην Millenium Bank (που αποροφήθηκε από την Πειραιώς - στην οποία χρωστάει η ΑΝΕΚ) θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθούν στο παθητικό της τράπεζας ως μη εισπράξιμα. Όμως με την πώληση στην ΑΝΕΝ τα χρέη πάνε σε αυτή και η τράπεζα συνεχίζει να τα γράφει στο ενεργητικό της. Τα τελευταία πέντε-δέκα χρόνια η ακτοπλοΐα έχει γίνει ένα γαϊτανάκι διαχείρισης χρεών προς τις τράπεζες και μερικές αγοροπωλησείς (π.χ. ΛΑΤΩ) μάλλον γίνονται προς εξυπηρέτηση των τραπεζών. Ίσως και η περίπτωση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ να είναι τέτοια.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Όλα τα χρέη. Σε αυτό ακριβώς ίσως "κρύβεται" και ο λόγος που η ΑΝΕΝ (θυγατρική της ΑΝΕΚ - που ουσιαστικά ελέγχεται από τις τράπεζες εξαιτίας των χρεών της σε αυτές) απέκτησε το πλοίο λίγες ώρες πριν αυτό βγει στο σφυρί από τον ΟΛΠ ως επικίνδυνο και προς απομάκρυνση. Υποψιάζομαι οτι αν το πλοίο απομακρυνόταν ως ναυάγιο μέρος από τα χρέη της ΝΕΛ στην Millenium Bank (που αποροφήθηκε από την Πειραιώς - στην οποία χρωστάει η ΑΝΕΚ) θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθούν στο παθητικό της τράπεζας ως μη εισπράξιμα. Όμως με την πώληση στην ΑΝΕΝ τα χρέη πάνε σε αυτή και η τράπεζα συνεχίζει να τα γράφει στο ενεργητικό της. Τα τελευταία πέντε-δέκα χρόνια η ακτοπλοΐα έχει γίνει ένα γαϊτανάκι διαχείρισης χρεών προς τις τράπεζες και μερικές αγοροπωλησείς (π.χ. ΛΑΤΩ) μάλλον γίνονται προς εξυπηρέτηση των τραπεζών. Ίσως και η περίπτωση του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ να είναι τέτοια.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## gioros

Μάλλον ετσι ξετυλίγεται το κουβάρι. Διότι οποιοδήποτε αντικείμενο αποκτάτε  απο πλειστηριασμο είναι ελεύθερο βαρών

----------


## gioros

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Δεν ξέρουμε τους σκοπούς τις ΑΝΕΝ μετα την αύξηση του μετοχικού της  κεφαλαίου ούτε κατά πόσο αυτό επετεύχθη  ,

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μιά είδηση της στιγμής.Έγκυρη πηγή με πληροφόρησε ότι στο πλοίο ανέβηκαν μηχανικοί γιά να δουν αν δουλεύει η emergency ώστε να βιράρουν τις άγκυρες.Διαφορετικά,ξέρετε θα κόψουν τις καδένες.Όπως κ να'χει,κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήδη το βαπόρι έχει σημαία Τόγκο κ από την emergency ανέβουν φώτα κ έχουν κατεβεί στο μηχανοστάσιο.

----------


## Blitz-X

Κρίμα για τον γερμανό αλλά και για την ιαπωνέζα της ΝΕΛ. Κι ομολογουμένως έτρεφα κάποιες λίγες ελπίδες και για τα δύο, καθώς είναι αγαπημένα μου σκαριά και τα δύο...

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Amorgos66

...ένα βιντεάκι από 'σαλταδορους'...
https://www.facebook.com/59546755050...0622816320904/

----------


## Ellinis

Στο Πέραμα ρυμουλκηθηκε το πλοιο σε προετοιμασια για το στερνό του ταξιδι...

----------


## alkeos

> Στο Πέραμα ρυμουλκηθηκε το πλοιο σε προετοιμασια για το στερνό του ταξιδι...


... και τι χρονική σύμπτωση είναι αυτή φίλε Ellinis, τι στιγμή που το βαπόρι που "έκλεισε" για εμάς στη Θεσσαλονίκη τη γραμμή του Β. Α. Αιγαίου ετοιμάζεται για κόψιμο, ένα άλλο βαπόρι (Blue Star Myconos) την ξανανοίγει.

----------


## alkeos

> ... και τι χρονική σύμπτωση είναι αυτή φίλε Ellinis, τι στιγμή που το βαπόρι που "έκλεισε" για εμάς στη Θεσσαλονίκη τη γραμμή του Β. Α. Αιγαίου ετοιμάζεται για κόψιμο, ένα άλλο βαπόρι (Blue Star Myconos) την ξανανοίγει.


Δεν ήταν ακριβές το παραπάνω σχόλιό μου, ξέχασα τη βραχύβια παρουσία του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ στη γραμμή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Πέραμα ρυμουλκηθηκε το πλοιο σε προετοιμασια για το στερνό του ταξιδι...


Κάποιοι αλλού κάνουν όνειρα ότι...θα ξαναταξιδέψει!

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν δυο μήνες είχε προκυρήξει ο ΟΛΕ διαγωνισμό για την απομάκρυνση του χαρακτηριζόμενου ως ναυαγίου ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ. Προφανώς για να μην χάσει το πλοίο η ΑΝΕΝ το μετέφερε αλλού. Μιας και έχει υψώσει σημαία Τογκό πρέπει να είναι πια ελεύθερο βαρών και το ταξίδι για απέναντι αναπόφευκτο.

----------


## alkeos

Καθώς ετοιμαζόμαστε να το αποχαιρετήσουμε, οι αναμνήσεις ζωντανεύουν... Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ σε πιο "άσπρες" και καλές γι' αυτόν εποχές, μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου... Η φωτο (σκαναρισμένη απ' το αρχείο μου) είναι τραβηγμένη από τον ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ, καλοκαίρι 1998. Σε αυτό το επεισοδιακό ταξίδι, ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ είχε έρθει προς βοήθειά μας (των επιβατών του ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ εννοώ), να μας παραλάβει για Πειραιά. Τι είχε συμβεί λοιπόν; Εμείς είχαμε επιβιβαστεί στο ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ, και με το που απομακρύνθηκε κάνα δυο μέτρα απ' το ντόκο, καπούτ (αργότερα είχα ακούσει φήμη για στρόφαλο, δεν έμαθα αν όντως ίσχυε). Περιμέναμε λοιπόν για ώρες μέχρι να έρθει ο "σωτήρας" ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ... Οι περισσότεροι μες στα νεύρα για την καθυστέρηση, εγώ μες στην τρελή χαρά που θα έμπαινα στο βάπορα (και θα έμπαινα για πρώτη φορά). Το ταξίδι μετά ήταν - πραγματικά - μια απόλαυση. 

16.jpg

Υ.Γ.: Αν και off topic, μιας και αναφέρθηκα στον εργάτη της ΝΕΛ ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ, θυμάμαι τότε που στη Μυτιλήνη ποταμόπολοιο τον ανεβάζανε, ποταμόπλοιο τον κατεβάζανε (κλασική υποτιμητική έκφραση άσχετων, καμία σχέση φυσικά). Πάντως ο ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ ήταν στην ουσία ο πρόγονος, ο προπομπός, πείτε το όπως θέλετε, των σημερινών ro-pax. Παίζει να ήταν και το μοναδικό - μαζί με το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ του της Libra και της Agoudimos - ro-pax της εσωτερικής ακτοπλοΐας, εννοείται πριν την πολύ μεταγενέστερη έλευση των - με τη σημερινή έννοια του όρου - σύγχρονων ro-pax.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καθώς ετοιμαζόμαστε να το αποχαιρετήσουμε, οι αναμνήσεις ζωντανεύουν... Ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ σε πιο "άσπρες" και καλές γι' αυτόν εποχές, μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Χίου... Η φωτο (σκαναρισμένη απ' το αρχείο μου) είναι τραβηγμένη από τον ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ, καλοκαίρι 1998. Σε αυτό το επεισοδιακό ταξίδι, ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ είχε έρθει προς βοήθειά μας (των επιβατών του ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ εννοώ), να μας παραλάβει για Πειραιά. Τι είχε συμβεί λοιπόν; Εμείς είχαμε επιβιβαστεί στο ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ, και με το που απομακρύνθηκε κάνα δυο μέτρα απ' το ντόκο, καπούτ (αργότερα είχα ακούσει φήμη για στρόφαλο, δεν έμαθα αν όντως ίσχυε). Περιμέναμε λοιπόν για ώρες μέχρι να έρθει ο "σωτήρας" ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ... Οι περισσότεροι μες στα νεύρα για την καθυστέρηση, εγώ μες στην τρελή χαρά που θα έμπαινα στο βάπορα (και θα έμπαινα για πρώτη φορά). Το ταξίδι μετά ήταν - πραγματικά - μια απόλαυση. 
> 
> 16.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Αν και off topic, μιας και αναφέρθηκα στον εργάτη της ΝΕΛ ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ, θυμάμαι τότε που στη Μυτιλήνη ποταμόπολοιο τον ανεβάζανε, ποταμόπλοιο τον κατεβάζανε (κλασική υποτιμητική έκφραση άσχετων, καμία σχέση φυσικά). Πάντως ο ΑΓ. ΡΑΦΑΗΛ ήταν στην ουσία ο πρόγονος, ο προπομπός, πείτε το όπως θέλετε, των σημερινών ro-pax. Παίζει να ήταν και το μοναδικό - μαζί με το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ του της Libra και της Agoudimos - ro-pax της εσωτερικής ακτοπλοΐας, εννοείται πριν την πολύ μεταγενέστερη έλευση των - με τη σημερινή έννοια του όρου - σύγχρονων ro-pax.


Ωραία φωτό από την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου! Το "ποταμόπλοιο" το λέγανε κυρίως για τα πρώτα γιαπωνέζικα λόγω της περίεργης εμφάνισής τους.Μάταια προσπαθούσα να τους εξηγήσω ότι αυτό είναι λάθος.Παρεμπιπτόντως,γενικά αποφεύγω να ανοίγω συζητήσεις περί πλοίων με άσχετους.

----------


## alkeos

> Ωραία φωτό από την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου! Το "ποταμόπλοιο" το λέγανε κυρίως για τα πρώτα γιαπωνέζικα λόγω της περίεργης εμφάνισής τους.Μάταια προσπαθούσα να τους εξηγήσω ότι αυτό είναι λάθος.Παρεμπιπτόντως,γενικά αποφεύγω να ανοίγω συζητήσεις περί πλοίων με άσχετους.


Και πολύ καλά κάνεις (εξαιρούνται οι περιπτώσεις ατόμων που όντως θέλουν να μάθουν, ενδιαφέρονται και έχουν "ανοιχτά αυτιά". Αλλά αυτό που είπα για ποταμόπλοιο δεν ειπώθηκε σε συζήτηση, αλλά ατάκα που απλώς άκουγα από ντόπιους. ¶σχετο / σχετικό... Το μεγάλο κτήριο δεξιά στη φωτο το ξενοδοχείο του Χανδρή δεν είναι;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και πολύ καλά κάνεις (εξαιρούνται οι περιπτώσεις ατόμων που όντως θέλουν να μάθουν, ενδιαφέρονται και έχουν "ανοιχτά αυτιά". Αλλά αυτό που είπα για ποταμόπλοιο δεν ειπώθηκε σε συζήτηση, αλλά ατάκα που απλώς άκουγα από ντόπιους. ¶σχετο / σχετικό... Το μεγάλο κτήριο δεξιά στη φωτο το ξενοδοχείο του Χανδρή δεν είναι;


Αναφέρω 2 χαρακτηριστικά από άσχετους: Eπιστροφή από Κω με ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ,συνάντηση στο Σούνιο με BS IΘΑΚΗ κ κάποιος δίπλα μου λέει να με αυτό πήγαμε! Προφανώς είχε παει με ΒS1/2...
Mέσα στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ από/προς Χίο κάποια κυρούλα λέει,αυτό είναι παλιό δεν πάει...Εννοώντας αργό κ μάλλον συνηθισμένη από το Ν ΧΙΟΣ. Ε με τέτοιους ανθρώπους δεν θα προσπαθήσω να τους γεμίσω το κεφάλι.
Του Χανδρή σωστά,το μόνο αξιόλογο μέσα στην πόλη.

----------


## alkeos

> Αναφέρω 2 χαρακτηριστικά από άσχετους: Eπιστροφή από Κω με ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ,συνάντηση στο Σούνιο με BS IΘΑΚΗ κ κάποιος δίπλα μου λέει να με αυτό πήγαμε! Προφανώς είχε παει με ΒS1/2...
> Mέσα στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ από/προς Χίο κάποια κυρούλα λέει,αυτό είναι παλιό δεν πάει...Εννοώντας αργό κ μάλλον συνηθισμένη από το Ν ΧΙΟΣ. Ε με τέτοιους ανθρώπους δεν θα προσπαθήσω να τους γεμίσω το κεφάλι.
> Του Χανδρή σωστά,το μόνο αξιόλογο μέσα στην πόλη.


Κάποια χρόνια πριν τη λήψη της φωτογραφίας αυτής είχα μείνει στο ξενοδοχείο αυτό, και είχα τρελαθεί με το προσπέκτους για τα κ/ζ του Χανδρή που είχε στη ρεσψιόν, μιλάμε για 100 (που λέει ο λόγος) σελίδες "βιβλίο" που το έδιναν έτσι, σε όποιον ήθελε, λες και ήταν φυλλάδιο rent a car! Σε τουριστικά πρακτορεία, για να σου δώσουν τέτοια μπροσούρα, έπρεπε να κλείσεις κρουαζιέρα ή απλά στην έδειχναν,δε στην έδιναν. Φυσικά και το έχω στο αρχείο μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάποια χρόνια πριν τη λήψη της φωτογραφίας αυτής είχα μείνει στο ξενοδοχείο αυτό, και είχα τρελαθεί με το προσπέκτους για τα κ/ζ του Χανδρή που είχε στη ρεσψιόν, μιλάμε για 100 (που λέει ο λόγος) σελίδες "βιβλίο" που το έδιναν έτσι, σε όποιον ήθελε, λες και ήταν φυλλάδιο rent a car! Σε τουριστικά πρακτορεία, για να σου δώσουν τέτοια μπροσούρα, έπρεπε να κλείσεις κρουαζιέρα ή απλά στην έδειχναν,δε στην έδιναν. Φυσικά και το έχω στο αρχείο μου.


Τώρα τι να πω,πραγματικά τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου που μου ξέφυγε τέτοιο κελεπούρι.
Έχω μπει όλο κ όλο 2 φορές στου Χανδρή κ αυτό γιά δεξίωση γάμου.Αν το ήξερα θα το είχα αναζητήσει!
Ποιά χρονιά έγινε αυτό;;;
77 με 85 πήγαινα στα γραφεία του Χανδρή κ μου έδιναν μπροσούρες κ κάρτες,ελπίζω να είμαι καλυμένος τουλάχιστον!
Είχα προλάβει κ το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ το οποίο περνούσε από Ηράκλειο γιά Αυστραλία !

----------


## alkeos

> Τώρα τι να πω,πραγματικά τραβάω τα μαλλιά μου που μου ξέφυγε τέτοιο κελεπούρι.
> Έχω μπει όλο κ όλο 2 φορές στου Χανδρή κ αυτό γιά δεξίωση γάμου.Αν το ήξερα θα το είχα αναζητήσει!
> Ποιά χρονιά έγινε αυτό;;;
> 77 με 85 πήγαινα στα γραφεία του Χανδρή κ μου έδιναν μπροσούρες κ κάρτες,ελπίζω να είμαι καλυμένος τουλάχιστον!
> Είχα προλάβει κ το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ το οποίο περνούσε από Ηράκλειο γιά Αυστραλία !


Αυτό πρέπει να το πήρα το '92 ή το '93, κάπου εκεί. Θα το ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό πρέπει να το πήρα το '92 ή το '93, κάπου εκεί. Θα το ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή.


To περιμένω με ΠΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ενδιαφέρον κ αγωνία!!!

----------


## alkeos

> To περιμένω με ΠΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ενδιαφέρον κ αγωνία!!!


Η επιθυμία σας κύριε "πολεμικέ ανταποκριτά", scanner επιτρέποντος, θα γίνει πράξη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η επιθυμία σας κύριε "πολεμικέ ανταποκριτά", scanner επιτρέποντος, θα γίνει πράξη


Μιάς κ το αναφέρεις,αυτοί στον Ε εκμεταλλευόντουσαν το "ψώνιο" του καθένα από εμάς κ έκαναν την δουλειά τους τσάμπα! Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ γιά την πρόθεση.

----------


## alkeos

> Μιάς κ το αναφέρεις,αυτοί στον Ε εκμεταλλευόντουσαν το "ψώνιο" του καθένα από εμάς κ έκαναν την δουλειά τους τσάμπα! Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ γιά την πρόθεση.


Είπαμε, γι' αυτό είναι το φόρουμ, ο καθένας προσφέρει τον "οβολό" του είτε σε φωτογραφίες και ντοκουμέντα είτε σε γνώσεις και πληροφορίες... είναι και το ζήτημα του ελεύθερου χρόνου βέβαια, πέρα απ' τις προθέσεις. Ό,τι μπορούμε κάνουμε

----------


## threshtox

Eπειδή ο καθείς συνεισφέρει ο,τι έχει, ας βάλω κι εγώ το κατιτίς μου..

THEOFILOS 002.jpgTHEOFILOS 011.jpgTHEOFILOS 028.jpgTHEOFILOS 050.jpgTHEOFILOS 060.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eπειδή ο καθείς συνεισφέρει ο,τι έχει, ας βάλω κι εγώ το κατιτίς μου..
> 
> THEOFILOS 002.jpgTHEOFILOS 011.jpgTHEOFILOS 028.jpgTHEOFILOS 050.jpgTHEOFILOS 060.jpg


Να πω την αλήθεια,παρά τα δάκρυα που πέφτουν,το βαπόρι ποτέ δεν με συγκίνησε.Κάτι το κουτί,κάτι που ήταν παραμελημένο από την ΝΕΛ...Μιλάω κ εσωτερικά,το μόνο που μου άρεσε,ένας χάρτης επί ΤΤ Line με φωτογραφίες των 2 αδελφών.
Χωρίς να τρελλαίνομαι,το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ ήταν πιό όμορφο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τίτλοι τέλους για το πάλαι ποτέ καμάρι της ΝΕΛ, καθώς ρυμουλκείται για να παραδοθεί στην φλόγα του διαλυτή στην Aliaga. Καλό ταξίδι γερο-Θεόφιλε...

----------


## despo

Προδιαγεγραμμένη η πορεία του, τουλάχιστον έφυγε όρθιο, παρά να σαπίζει απο την πλήρη εγκατάλειψη. Πολλά ταξείδια, πολλές αναμνήσεις ευχάριστες. Τελευταία φορά πριν 10 χρόνια, καλοκαίρι του 2012 οταν είχα προαισθανθεί οτι το πλοίο αργά η' γρήγορα θα ερχόταν το τέλος του, το είχα τριγυρίσει απ' άκρη σε άκρη, εκτος απο το μηχανοστάσιο !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φεύγει στα 60χρονα της ΤΤ Line όταν το 6ο Νils Holgersson μόλις παραδόθηκε...

----------


## tolaras

Ήρθε λοιπον αυτή μέρα... Το φοβόμουν... Αλλά διατηρούσα μια ελπίδα ότι μπορεί και να τη γλίτωνε πάλι... Από τη στιγμή που το διάβασα έχω μια περίεργη νοσταλγία, η οποία θα γίνει εντονότερη όταν έρθει η είδηση ότι παραδόθηκε στο Αλιάγα, μέχρι τότε δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι δεν θα το ξαναδώ :Frown: ... Σε ευχαριστούμε Θεόφιλε για τις αναμνήσεις που μας χάρισες... Καλό ταξίδι... :Crushed:

----------


## nautaki

Ευχαριστώ για τα ταξίδια και τις αναμνήσεις βαπόραρε!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήρθε λοιπον αυτή μέρα... Το φοβόμουν... Αλλά διατηρούσα μια ελπίδα ότι μπορεί και να τη γλίτωνε πάλι... Από τη στιγμή που το διάβασα έχω μια περίεργη νοσταλγία, η οποία θα γίνει εντονότερη όταν έρθει η είδηση ότι παραδόθηκε στο Αλιάγα, μέχρι τότε δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω ότι δεν θα το ξαναδώ... Σε ευχαριστούμε Θεόφιλε για τις αναμνήσεις που μας χάρισες... Καλό ταξίδι...


Δεν υπήρχε καμία περίπτωση να ξαναταξιδέψει φίλε μου.¨Ολα έχουν ένα τέλος που είναι το φυσιολογικό γιά τα περισσότερα καράβια.

----------


## tolaras

Το ξέρω ότι το πλοίο είχε ελάχιστες έως μηδαμηνές πιθανότητες να ξαναβγεί στο ανοιχτό πέλαγος εκτός αν ήταν για να πάει απέναντι για διάλυση... απλά λέω ότι αφού ακούγεται και είναι εξακριβωμένο ότι ένα πλοίο θεωρείται ξεγραμμένο μόνο αν βγει στην παραλία του διαλυτή (έχει ειπωθεί εδώ μέσα), είχα μια ελπίδα...
Αυτές οι πιθανότητες να βγει στο πέλαγος για να υπηρετήσει ξανά την ναυτιλία λιγόστεψαν ακόμα πιο πολύ με την κρίση του κορωναιού όπου πολλές εταιρίες θα πουλήσουν καράβια επιπέδου Ν. Σάμος και Αριάδνη για καλή και συμφέρουσα τιμή για να βγάλουν τα σπασμένα... Οπότε δεν βλέπω το λόγο ένας πλοιοκτήτης να αγοράσει στην ίδια τιμή ένα βαπόρι, όταν χρειάζεται να δώσει άλλα τόσα για τα χρέη που το βαραίνουν και άλλη μια φορά το ίδιο ποσό για να το κάνει αξιόπλωο... και όταν μάλιστα πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο τόσο καταπονημένο και τέτοιας ηλικίας όσο το Θεόφιλος...

----------


## akaluptos

Κανένα στιγμιότυπο του από Πάτρα ως Pollux άραγε θα υπάρχει;;

----------


## Giovanaut

REQUIEM FOR A SHIP... 




Λίγες ώρες πέρασαν από τη στιγμή που ο "ταξιδευτής ζωγράφος" έφτασε στον τόπο του μαρτυρίου. Πολλά αυτά που θέλω να πω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι πρώτα... Αντίο αξιομακάριστε ΘΕΟΦΙΛΕ, μακαρία η οδός... Τα ταξίδια συνεχίζονται σε πέλαγα ανώτερων επιπέδων...




Ακολουθεί ένα ανέκδοτο μέχρι σήμερα αφιέρωμά μου από το 2010, για το πλοίο, τους ανθρώπους του και τις στιγμές που μας χάρισε...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZHiibXNAQI

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ξέρω ότι το πλοίο είχε ελάχιστες έως μηδαμηνές πιθανότητες να ξαναβγεί στο ανοιχτό πέλαγος εκτός αν ήταν για να πάει απέναντι για διάλυση... απλά λέω ότι αφού ακούγεται και είναι εξακριβωμένο ότι ένα πλοίο θεωρείται ξεγραμμένο μόνο αν βγει στην παραλία του διαλυτή (έχει ειπωθεί εδώ μέσα), είχα μια ελπίδα...
> Αυτές οι πιθανότητες να βγει στο πέλαγος για να υπηρετήσει ξανά την ναυτιλία λιγόστεψαν ακόμα πιο πολύ με την κρίση του κορωναιού όπου πολλές εταιρίες θα πουλήσουν καράβια επιπέδου Ν. Σάμος και Αριάδνη για καλή και συμφέρουσα τιμή για να βγάλουν τα σπασμένα... Οπότε δεν βλέπω το λόγο ένας πλοιοκτήτης να αγοράσει στην ίδια τιμή ένα βαπόρι, όταν χρειάζεται να δώσει άλλα τόσα για τα χρέη που το βαραίνουν και άλλη μια φορά το ίδιο ποσό για να το κάνει αξιόπλωο... και όταν μάλιστα πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο τόσο καταπονημένο και τέτοιας ηλικίας όσο το Θεόφιλος...


Καράβια δεν πουλιούνται.πόσο μάλλον σαν αυτά που λες.Αν παρακολουθείς,έχουν ξαναρχίσει αγορές από Ιαπωνία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κανένα στιγμιότυπο του από Πάτρα ως Pollux άραγε θα υπάρχει;;


Pollux-11.jpgPollux-23.jpgphotoship
Mόνο αυτές βρίσκω από Ηγουμενίτσα κ Πειραιά αντίστοιχα.Γενικά ως POLLUX oι φωτό σπάνιες.
Άσπρο ήταν πιό ωραίο.

----------


## esperos

Θα τον θυμόμαστε και γι' αυτό, όταν επιχείρησε να κατεδαφίσει την προβλήτα στη Χίο. Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το ΣΑΠΦΩ μερικές μέρες μετά το συμβάν.


THEOFILOS.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα τον θυμόμαστε και γι' αυτό, όταν επιχείρησε να κατεδαφίσει την προβλήτα στη Χίο. Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το ΣΑΠΦΩ μερικές μέρες μετά το συμβάν.
> 
> 
> THEOFILOS.jpg


Γι΄αυτό τον είπαν Θεότυφλο!

----------


## tolaras

Ένα βίντεο από drone από την απόπλου του πλοίου για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι...

----------


## tolaras

Και μια -ακόμα πιο- λυπηρή φωτο του πλοίου, ίσως και η τελευταία που το δειχνει ολόκληρο... τραβηγμένη από την παραλία στην Αλιάγα όπου βγήκε για διάλυση...
FB_IMG_1652832098828.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ: Facebook/Kalloninews.gr

----------


## lissos

Στα μάτια μου το Φαίδρα ήταν ομορφότερο. Ίσως έφταιγε το κοκκινοκεραμιδί (!!!!) της τσιμινιέρας και το απίθανο κυπαρισσί (!!!) στις μπάντες.
Όπως και να έχει, άλλη μια ιστορία της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας κλείνει, όπως συμβαίνει πάντα. Με το αναπόφευκτο.
Δεν θα ξαναβγούν τέτοιοι βάποροι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σίγουρα το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ χωρίς το αυθαίρετο ήταν ομορφότερο κ σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από τον μπάρμπα. Κ όμως η τύχη το έφερε να "φύγει" πρώτο πριν από αρκετά χρόνια.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Σίγουρα το ΦΑΙΔΡΑ χωρίς το αυθαίρετο ήταν ομορφότερο κ σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από τον μπάρμπα. Κ όμως η τύχη το έφερε να "φύγει" πρώτο πριν από αρκετά χρόνια.


Πρεπει το Φαιδρα να ειχε μικροτερες μηχανες αν δεν κανω λαθος...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρεπει το Φαιδρα να ειχε μικροτερες μηχανες αν δεν κανω λαθος...


Pielstick 16PC2-5V400 15300 KW κ τα δύο.

----------


## tolaras

Δυο φωτο από τη διάλυση του πλοίου από τον λογαριασμό στο ινσταγκραμ του selim sun... Λογικά τώρα το πλοίο θα πρέπει να έχει κοπεί... Ποιός ξέρει που κατέληξαν τόσα έπιπλα πόρτες και διακοσμητικά που είχε το πλοίο?

Στην πρώτη φωτο βλέπουμε τον μπροστινό καταπέλτη που δεν τον ανοίξανε καθόλου τόσα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, οι καταπακτές λείπουν και πλαινές πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές ή έχουν αφαιρεθεί... Οι σωστικές λέμβοι έχουν καθαιρεθεί και έχει αρχίσει η διάλυση του πλοίου...
https://www.instagram.com/p/Cg3UxcmoUcz/?hl=el

Στη δεύτερη φωτό η διάλυση του πλοίου έχει προχωρήσει κατά πολύ περισσότερο και φαίνεται το εσωτερικό του από την μπροστινή μεριά...
https://www.instagram.com/p/Ch_bB_gIe86/?hl=el

Και δυο τελευταίες που απεικονίζουν τα δύο πλοία Θεόφιλος και Μυτιλήνη δίπλα δίπλα να περιμένουν τη σειρά τους να διαλυθούν, ενώ έχει ήδη γίνει το beaching...
https://www.instagram.com/p/Ce0XMZdLqo8/?hl=el
https://www.instagram.com/p/CenIQUYo9F3/?hl=el

----------

